# Take the DIS WISH challenge here



## nativetxn

*W.I.S.H. = Were Inspired to Stay Healthy*​
*What is the WISH challenge?*   The challenge was created by Kelsie and it is a way to help motivate us to become and stay more healthy.

*Who can take the challenge? *  Anyone who is determined to become more healthy.  Whether you are working to lose weight, gain weight, exercising your way to better health, trying to get your lipids into a safe range, having a healthy pregnancy, _anyone_ can take the WISH challenge.  The only requirement is the desire for better physical health.

*How do you take the challenge?*  All you need to do is post your intention to take the challenge here on this thread.  Thats all there is to it.  You dont have to tell us your size or weight but I would appreciate it if you would tell us your plan for achieving better health.

*Keep us informed of your progress * Try to visit WISH often and participate as much as you can.  

*WISH clipart * You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a *zero loss*  no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an sticky post containg the official WISH clipart and excellent instructions *right here* 

There are also cliparts for our fun challenges to help keep you motivated.

*Remember* The WISH challenge is not restricted to those who want to lose weight.  There is more to being healthy than thatgood health has a lot of components and our weight is just one.

I hope you will decide to take the WISH challenge and join the wonderful support group here.  WISH is a helpful and friendly place.

Katholyn


----------



## dizneyfam

I'm planning on staring tommorrow. Walking 25 minutes per day and watching what I eat. Wish me luck!


----------



## Candlelady

I thought the challenge was only for losing weight but since it includes getting and staying healthy, count me in!   This is such a friendly and supportive group of Diser's.


----------



## msdisney53

My DH and I have been doing the South Beach diet since August 4th.  Definitedly add us to the WISH challenge.


----------



## WDWLVR

Decided today that it's time to join in and lose the excess weight I have.  I'm looking into weight watchers online as I think it will work best for me.  Got to start exercising as well!


----------



## disneychick05

Hello I am new to the WISH boards and would like to join today 9/15. I started Weight Watchers Mommy & Me last Thursday. I also started walking/running everyday or going to the gym. I hope I can find support here to help me reach my goal of losing 20lbs. by Nov. 13th. I have been struggling with my weight since I had my DS two years ago. I am sick of my pants being tight and not feeling good about the way I look when I get ready to go somewhere. I am very excited about WISH and can't wait to get my 5lb. icon!


----------



## nativetxn

I'm so happy to see some new people taking the challenge!

<b>dizneyfam</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm really glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that is alright with you.  We have many WISHers who are eating sensibly, so if you need advice or information don't hesitate to ask, you will have many speedy replies, I'm sure.

<b>Candlelady</b>  I'm glad you decided to join us.  How do you plan to achieve better health?

Visit often, WISH is a helpful and motivating place 

<b>msdisney53</b>  Welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you are taking the WISH challenge.  We have many WISHers who are following the South Beach Diet so if you have any questions about the program, all you need to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.

I hope you can visit WISH often.

<b>WDWLVR</b>  It's great to see you here!  We have several WISHers who are following the WW program online, you have some great company.

Visit often, okay?  I think you will be pleased at how helpful it is to visit WISH and to particpate here.  It has sure helped me a lot!

<b>disneychick05</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

Weight Watchers is an excellent plan.  We have many WISHers who have excellent success following that program.  If you have any questions about the program, all you need to do is ask and your fellow WISHers will be quick to answer.

Sounds like you have a reasonable goal and an excellent plan in place.  Good for you taking control before you had more than 20 pounds to lose.  Wish I had done that.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

Are you ready to <i>succeed</i> at getting healthier?  I sure hope so because you are all WISHers now and that's what we do her, we <b>succeed</b>.

Onward and downward, my new friends,

Katholyn


----------



## faireygod mother

I am hoping to drop three sized by December.  Just received the "Total Gym" today and with WW hope to be down inches and lbs.  Have a dress in the closet I have never been able to wear and hope it will fit for my birthday the end of this month.  Looking forward to guidance and tips.  Love the recipe ideas.  Need to know the points for Tilapia (fish).


----------



## trola2

I am so glad to find this board!!  This is my first post.  We are 81 days away from our Disney trip in December.  I joined WW back in May to achieve my goals of becoming a more healthy person and dropping some of that weight I have added on over the years.  

Started walking this Summer for excercise, but also to prepare for our Dec. trip.  I don't want to be panting when I'm trying to keep up this year!!  

My main goal of course is my overall health going forward, but of course feeling better and being a little smaller for our upcoming trip is a nice extra!!

Anyone with any tips for staying on program or healthy snacks in the parks, I would love to hear them!!  

Thanks!!


----------



## nativetxn

<b>faireygod mother</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH, I'm really glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

We have many WISHers who follow the WW plan and have had wonderful success.  If you have any questions about the program all you need to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.  If you have information to share be sure and post that too.  

I'm very glad you are part of our support group now, you are going to do just great, I'm sure of it.

<b>trola2</b>  Another brand new DISer and a new WISHer too.  How great!  I'm glad to see you here.  I'm glad that you found us, too.

Good for you joining WW.  You have a ready made WW support group here on WISH as well as lots of WISHers following all different kinds of plans who are ready to help you along the road to goal.

If you need ideas for WW safe snacks in the parks or anywhere else, just post a request on WISH and you will get speedy replies.  

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

It looks like you both have your goals set and your plan in place.  Now that you have the WISH support group to help you are on your way to goal.  You're going to be <b>successful</b>, too.  All of your new WISH friends are going to help you.  Visit often and no lurking, okay?  It is helpful to all of us when you participate here, it will especially help <i>you</i>.  I promise 

Katholyn


----------



## bethbuchall

I definitely want to be included in WISH!!

I have been on WW since September 2001.  At my lowest, I had lost 116 pounds, but I've put a lot back on.  I now need to lose 35 pounds to hit my goal.

I want to get there by my 40th birthday trip to Disney World in May!

Beth


----------



## nativetxn

Welcome to WISH, <b>bethbuchall</b>.  It's wonderful to see you here.  I think you have set yourself a reasonable goal and you have already had some terrific success with WW so I have no doubt that you will be successful.

We have a lot of WISHers following the WW plan.  You have a great support group waiting to help you reach goal.  Visit often and join in the discussions, I think you will be surprised at how helpful that can be.

You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.


I'm really glad that you are going to be part of my support group, now.  The WISH support group is motivating and helpful and just very friendly.  I think you are going to be a great addition 

Katholyn


----------



## mommyflower

I would like to join for support as well.  I just found out in March 2003 that I have a condition called hypoglycemia or low blood sugar.  After taking to my doctor I figured out I have had this for about seven years possibly a lot longer and it has gotten progressively worse.  Hypoglycemia is kind of pre-diabetes so in order to make it better I need to lose weight and eat a very low amount of carbs.  This condition was made worse because when I was pregnant with DS now 2 1/2 I developed pre-eclampsia which is basically high blood pressure.  I was on bed rest for three weeks before I was finally induced due to swelling.  That caused a bit of weight gain in the end.  Also I had some muscle problems that I finished physical therapy for about three months ago.  So I was so long, but I just wanted you to have a bit of background of where I am coming from.  
So anyway I am doing sort of my own version of Atkins since mid July.  I have already lost ten pounds. My goal is to lose between 30 to 40 pounds and to get back to exercising.  Because of my muscle problems I can only do walking and some low impact exercise.  I could really use some support.  My husband is great, but I come from a very family who tells you you are fat even if your a fit size 7/8.  They make fun of my hypoglycemia saying it is the "you can't stop eating disease".  I truely believe if they had taken my problem into consideration when I was still living at home I would not be having these problems now.   Anyway I look forward to sharing with everyone!


----------



## PaintedStuff

Started Atkins!  Goal - to go down a couple of dress sizes and feel healthy and be healthy.

Would like to "buddy-up" with two people - one person to mentor me - and someone like me who is new to this eating plan so we can give each other encouragement!

thanks!


----------



## Candlelady

> _Originally posted by nativetxn _
> 
> <b>Candlelady</b>  I'm glad you decided to join us.  How do you plan to achieve better health?
> 
> 
> Oops, forgot the most important part
> We are LCing.  I'm calling it a modified Atkins.   Also going to do my best to get out and start walking again.  Just have to get off my butt and DO IT!


----------



## PixieMagic

I'm new to WISH and the Dis Boards too.  Today is my 2 year anniversary for starting Atkins.  The first year I dropped 7 dress sizes, but this past year, I haven't lost anything.  I'm refocusing today with the goal of dropping the last 2 dress sizes by spring.  The support and encouragement from this board is great and I'm looking forward to being a part of it.


----------



## YangYang

I have posted before but didn't actually "join". I do a lot of reading of posts but not much posting of my own! I joined WW with my sister in Feb. She was once a lifetime member and was trying to get back down to goal (about 30-35 pounds). On the other hand, I was a LOOOONG way from goal. In fact, I haven't even set a goal weight yet. So far I have lost 60.1 pounds. This is the third time I have done WW and I really like all the changes they've made in the program since the first time I was a member (way back in the late 70s). I think this is a lifestyle that I can live with! I need to lose somewhere in the neighborhood of 75 more pounds. My short term goal is to have lost 75 pounds by the time we go to WDW in November - which would be 15 pounds.


----------



## jwfla422

I joined WW a week ago, haven't lost anything yet but I know I have to be patient). My goal is to lose about 16 but immediate goal is 10. Hoping to lose some by our November trip. I'll have to really try to behave then!!! 

I exercise almost everyday, WW helps motivate me since you get extra points for that. I used to exercise often but then started slacking off as my dd got older. (she used to love stroller walks in the morning)

Good luck to everyone starting out!! And congrats to those that are on their way!! And double congrats to the achievers!!


----------



## dakhronic

Ladies and Gentleman,

Good to finally pull out of lurk mode and move full steam ahead.

Last night I signed up for eDiets.com's Atkins plan. I'm currently printing out my weekly meal plan, shopping list, etc.


I came across this board by complete accident. I'm a Disney Park fanatic, so I frequent all kinds of Disney fan sites. I've yet to visit WDW and am on a mission to do so.

I'm also on a mission to lose some weight! What a combo this site is!!


Background:
I'm a 24 year old male Californian - born and raised. So my home park, obviously, is the Original .. its what got me so hooked into the Disney Parks.

Right now I'm standing at 6'4 tall (Don't think that'll change!) and a weight of 240lbs. I'd like to lose 40 lbs and see where I'm at then..

I chose Atkins because I've heard good things about it.
I chose eDiets because..well..it seemed like a logical way to go. I'm a very busy (Who isn't busy these days?) professional..and the planned meals, shopping lists, recipes, etc seemed to make sense.


So..it's good to be in this community. Any 'newbie' posts that'd be good for me to read? I'd like to stay as active on the board as I can. You guys seem to have really good tips and ideas - and seem like a great bunch!

Take care,
"D"
  
PS: I did start a thread, saying the above - but as I dug further I learned this is the OFFICIAL place to sign up for WISH!


----------



## kalicokat

Hi all  

I am going on my 4th week of weight watchers and so far have lost 4.2 lbs  It's a start my ultimate goal is to lose about 150 lbs. to get me around 150. I know it's going to take a long time and it's going to be hard along the way. But I love these boards and think this is a fabulous (sp?) idea. I am doing weight watchers with some friends from work and that helps with the motivation of going to meetings, so for those of us on the boards that don't have meetings to go to, I know that by posting we can all keep the encouragement going strong!!!! My current weight that I started out with was 294.5 and i am 5'5". I am going to WDW in December the 1st thru the 8th for the first time ever and I'm really excited so I would like to have lost even 15 lbs by then will help tremendously  

So anyway Thanks for starting this group and best of luck to all of you


----------



## bethbuchall

Hi, Kalicokat!

I have been with WW for 2 years.  I lost 100+ pounds in less than a year, and then I've been playing around.  I am back to serious.   My goal was to lose half of myself also...129 pounds to bring myself to 129.

YOU CAN DO IT!!!  WW really works if you stick with what you are supposed to be doing.  Truthfully, I feel better when I'm on program, too.  It takes some working on the mental aspects to really be successful.

CONGRATS on your first 4.2 lbs!

Beth


----------



## Kajudy

I just started Weight Watchers Online on Monday.  I have over 100 pounds to lose and am hoping to drop at least 30 or more before our cruise in December.

Karen


----------



## flexsmom

Please sign me up.  After DD1, I lost all of the weight quick as can be - with the Marine Corps breathing down my neck so I wouldn't get an adverse evaluation for being overweight!  This time around, I'm a civilian and unfortunately my current employer doesn't care what I weigh!  5 months later I've only dropped 1/2 of what I gained, which was way too much, and I started out far too heavy!  I want to lose at least 35 pounds to feel like my normal self and am back to WW on-line to do it.


----------



## nativetxn

<b>mommyflower</b>   Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  I imagine that eating a controlled carbohydrate diet will help you control that hypoglycemia <i>and</i> help you lose weight.  My husband and I both follow Atkins and his blood sugar is normal for the first time in 15 years.  Eliminating refined carbohydrates from his diet has made him just feel a lot better too.

I'm glad you are going to be part of my support group.  Your new WISH friends are going to help you reach goal, just wait and see.  

<b>PaintedStuff</b>  Thanks for posting here, too.  I'm glad you decided to take the challenge.  Jiminy102 helps us find our pm buddies, usually, you might want to send her a private message.  

Lots of WISHers follow the Atkins plan so if you have any questions about the program or need advice, all you need to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies.  

<b>Candlelady</b>  I'll list your plan as controlled carbohydrate, if that's alright with you 

<b>PixieMagic</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm really glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

Sounds like you have had wonderful success with Atkins.  I have no doubt that you will lose the rest of that weight and get into that size you want.  All of your new WISH friends are going to help you do that!

<b>YangYang</b>  I'm glad you decided to take the WISH challenge.  We have many WW WISHers here and I'll bet you have lots of WW expertise to share with them.

You've had some excellent success so far, following the WW, plan.  With the help of our WISH support group, you are going to reach that final goal, too.  I hope you can visit often and participate as much as possible.  It is helpful to all of us for you to do that.

<b>jwfla422</b>  It's great to see you here.  I'm so glad you decided to join my support group.

You have a reasonable goal, a wonderful plan and a great attitude.  Now that you have the WISH support group behind you, you are going to be so successful.  Honest, just wait and see!

<b>dakhronic</b>  I'm glad you decided to "delurk".  Welcome to the DIS and WISH.  You're right, it's wonderful to work our way toward goal along with other Disney fans.

Lots of WISHers follow the Atkins way of eating, including me, and we've had great success with it.  I imagine you will be successful, too.

Visit often and no more lurking allowed, okay?  It is really helpful to everyone when you participate here.  It will especially help <i>you</i>, honest 

<b>kalicokat</b>  Welcome to WISH.  All of us will always be grateful to Kelsie for coming up with the idea of the WISH challenge.  She brought all of us together and we have a lot of fun helping each other along the road to goal.

We have many WW WISHers here.  If you have any questions about the program, all you have to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.  Our support group is just waiting to offer help if you need it, too.  All we ask is that <i>you</i> help <i>us</i> if we ask.  It's a pretty nice deal, actually.

<b>Kajudy</b>  Welcome to the DIS!  I'm really glad you found WISH and decided to take the challenge.  WW is a wonderful program and our WW WISHers have had great success with it, I'll bet you do too.

Visit us often and don't be shy, okay?  We're looking forward to getting to know you better.

<b>flexsmom</b>   I'm so glad that you decided to take the WISH challenge.  We have several WISHers following the WW online plan.  If you have any questions about the program don't hesitate to ask.

You have set a reasonable goal and have an excellent plan in place, now that you have the WISH support group, too, I have no doubts that you will reach goal and make new friends along the way.

<i>It's great to see new members taking the WISH challenge.  I'm glad all of you could join us.</i>

You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.

Get ready to succeed, my new friends, because you are all WISHers now and that's what we do here...we <b>succeed</b>!

Onward and downward,

Katholyn


----------



## mommyflower

nativetxn,
Thanks for the welcome!  I have noticed feeling alot better since changing my diet.  There so many things that your blood sugar can effect!  I am definately less moody and my DH is greatful for that! I look forward to getting and giving help here on the boards.


----------



## Disneycrazymom

Hi wonderful Dis Wishers!  I am starting a new plan to become more healthy and to drop the 10 extra lbs that I have been carrying around for the last 2 years.  I plan to walk for 1/2 hour each day and to watch what I eat much more carefully.  Maybe even find some time to use that Ballys membership that I have.   I am hopeful that my new lifestyle will help my family eat better also.  Just knowing that I have somewhere to be accountable will help keep me on track.  Thank-you!


----------



## nativetxn

<b>mommyflower</b>  My husband used to have "sham rages", which is just a fancy way of saying that he lost his temper over absolutely nothing.  Now that his blood sugar is normal, that doesn't happen anymore.  Our house is a much happier place now <i>and</i> he just feels better 

<b>Disneycrazymom</b>  Good for you for taking control of your weight while you have 10 pounds to lose.  I sure wish <i>I</i> had done that.

I'm going to list your plan as "eating sensibly", will that be alright?  I'll bet you do great with this, the WISH support group will always be here if you need help.

You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.


Visit often and participate as much as you can.  It is so motivational to participate on WISH, I speak from experience 

Katholyn


----------



## Disneycrazymom

Thank-you NativeTXN.  Listing me as eating sensibily is perfect.  I will give the clip art a try but I am NOT good at adding those things.  I had to ask for outside help to add my countdown timer!


----------



## Sara's Mom

Im  new to these boards, but was thrilled to see your WISH program.  I would love to join in, if you have room for me. (no pun intended)  I actually cried putting on my clothes today and it's time to stop feeling sorry for myself and jump into action.  I am starting tomorrow because I already had a pity party that involved food.  I don't know where this horrible habbit came from.  I was never like this.  Here's my goal.  I would like to lose 35lbs before my January 30th Disney trip.  Any and all support you guys can give will be so appreciated.  Thanks so much...this really is great!!


----------



## Baloo

I'm Baloo's honey. I'm on the Atkins diet about a week and I'm trying! My first post. Is there a low Carb BEER?
  Joe


----------



## disneychick05

> _Originally posted by Baloo _
> *I'm Baloo's honey. I'm on the Atkins diet about a week and I'm trying! My first post. Is there a low Carb BEER?
> Joe  *


Michelob Ultra is a low carb beer


----------



## Sara's Mom

> _Originally posted by Baloo _
> *I'm Baloo's honey. I'm on the Atkins diet about a week and I'm trying! My first post. Is there a low Carb BEER?
> Joe  *



Yes, Michelob has a low carb beer and its great.  It's specifically advertised as being a low-carb beer.   I can't remember what the name is.  I drink it when I actually get to drink (not often) and its great.


----------



## newtowdw1

I can't believe it's taken me so long to find this! I definitely want to join!

I am 36 years old, with a DH of 40. We're both obese; he has Type II Diabetes, I have a chronic back injury. SO! When we finally found Atkins, we decided to give it a shot! We started about 12 weeks ago, and I've lost 5 inches (!) and 25 pounds!   DH has lost about 20lbs.

I can't say enough about Atkins. I have more energy and less pain than I have for years. And not only am I losing pounds, but also inches.  Before I could lose and lose, and never change sizes. Well, guess what, tomorrow I'm going to go buy a new pair of jeans. Wonder what size I'll need?   

It is really great to find a forum to help me out. I hope I can help others, so any questions, shoot! I see us using this diet for the rest of our lives. I can't walk by a shopping cart now without analyzing the carb content!


----------



## rsschneck

I started WW 9-11-03.  My DH was looking into Adkins & South Beach diet, but they aren't for me.  I lost a lot of weight 7-8 years ago with WW.  I did not reach my goal weight because I got pregnant with my DD who is almost 7.  I am tired of the extra weight, big clothes, high cholesterol and now my Blood Pressure is being affected.
I need to loose 45 pounds and then have my doctor recheck the cholesterol and blood pressure.
My goal is to loose 20 lbs. by our March HHI trip and have the rest off by 9-11-04.
I have started to walk and DD and I are starting a yoga class Wednesday.
WISH me luck and will power!


----------



## rasnlms

My DH and I have been doing WW for just over a year - DH lost 45 lbs and put most back on.  I lost 35 - and for the last 6 months have been fighting the same 5 lbs - up & down.

I hope to get back on track!!


----------



## AlisonB

Just got round to posting on here....

I've completed one week on Atkins (induction) so far....and I lost 13 pounds!!

So far, so good!

Looking forward to some extra support - in the UK atkins is a really dirty word right now!


----------



## nativetxn

I've got more new friends   I just love meeting new WISHers.

<b>Sara's Mom</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm very glad you joined us and I hope you can visit often.  

I know how you are feeling--I have cried about getting dressed myself, in the past.  I've done the very same thing.  Will you be following a formal eating plan on your quest for better health or will you be eating sensibly?  I'm really glad that you will be part of my support group.  Our WISH support group is a wonderful group of people.

<b>Baloo's Honey</b>  Don't you think  you deserve your very own user name?  LOL.  I'm so glad to see you here, your wife is just a sweetheart so I know you must be pretty special, yourself.

I follow the Atkins plan, too and so do many other WISHers.  You have a ready made support group specific to your program.  You are going to do just great, I'm sure of it.  There is, indeed, a low carb beer.  Michelob Ultra Lite 2.6 grams/12 oz.  On the other hand a diet coke and rum or diet and Jack Daniels = zero carbs.  Choose your poison carefully 

I'm so glad you decided to join us, Jim!

<b>newtowdw1</b>  Welcome to WISH!  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  Has your husband found that his blood sugars are normal now?  My husband and I both follow Atkins.  Dh is type II diabetic and since his first week on Atkins has had normal blood sugars.  His lipids are normal now too!

We have lots of WISHers following the Atkins plan so if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.   You will receive many speedy replies.  I hope you will keep us posted on your husband's progress as well as your own.  I think you are both going to be very successful.  I'm thrilled to have you as part of our support group!

<b>rsschneck </b>  I'm glad you have found the right plan.  Finding the eating plan that is right for <i>you</i> is a very important part of being successful.

We have many WW WISHers and I know they will be happy to share their advice and expertise so if you have any questions, all you have to do is ask.  They will be there to give you answers.

I think you have set a reasonable goal, have a great plan in place and now you have a support group to help you along that road to goal.  You are going to do great!

<b>rasnlms</b>  Welcome to WISH.  If it's encouragement and motivation you need you have definitely come to the right place.  WW is a wonderful plan and you will find lots of information and advice about it here.  I hope you will share your WW expertise with us too.

You sound very determined.  Sounds like you are on the road to goal.  Welcome aboard.

<b>AlisonB</b>  Welcome, my friend.  It's great to see you here.  "Atkins" is a dirty word in the US, too.  It's getting better, though.

Sounds like you have already seen tremendous success with your eating plan.  What a motivation!  I'm so glad you are going to be part of my support group now.

<i>If you haven't done so already, you may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

I'm so happy to welcome more new WISHers to our support group.  I hope you are all ready to <b>succeed</b>, all of your new WISH friends are here to help you do that!

Katholyn


----------



## Chattyaholic

Is there room for one more here?    I've been thinking about joining this group "for awhile" and now seems like a very good time.  Last week I was diagnosed type II diabetic.  The doctor put me on an 1800 calorie diet, with 15-17 carbs, per day.  So far I'm doing really well with it, I'm happy to say.  I'm also on glucophage (500 mg once per day) and between the diet, medication and exercise my blood sugar is doing great!!  

I don't ever want to have to give myself insulin injections so I really, really want to stick with the diet/exercise program and I am hoping to find support here, and give support to others who need it, as well.

I've lost 13 pounds since May but wasn't really "trying" so hopefully now that I am trying it will start coming off a bit faster.  I'm planning on losing at least 50 pounds, 60-70 would be even better but I know I need to take it "one day at a time."  The weight didn't come on overnight, and it's not going to come off that way either.


----------



## janeossie

I've been lurking a while but have decided to join.  I am doing WW and have lost 8 pounds so far but want to lose another 70!

My first goal is to lose weight for the Ossies do a WDW Xmas.  3 whole weeks at BCV.  Mum's first proper vacation out of the UK and Dad's retirement gift!

Jane


----------



## JenEeyore

Ok- I'm taking the plunge.  I am new to this board, but was "lurking" last week reading recipes etc and getting inspired to join.  I am a Weight Watchers Lifetime member, and I just rejoined the group a couple of weeks ago.  I originally lost 50 lbs with WW, so I know it works and is a good balanced program - it is time to get back on track.  I had a DS 18 months ago, and still am carrying around weight from pregnancy plus some from just before that, so time to shed some pounds and get back to good healthy eating.

I've already lost 5.8 lbs in the last few weeks, but for the purposes of this board - I will start at ground zero today.  Can I count my 1.8 lb from today's weigh in?  Otherwise 0 is fine.  Here we go! 

Goal is 21 lbs away!


----------



## Poohs Pal

I would also like to join today!! I currently weigh 275, 5'7". I have recently lost 15 lbs. I would like to lose 135 lbs. My plan will be to walk and go down in my basement and finally use the weight machine. To eat healthier and take a multi-vitamin. Susan


----------



## DznyDreams

Count me in!

For the past several months I have been having some weight-related health problems that no 35 year old should have.  I've been on the weightloss rollercoaster for several years, but this time, I had the drive and motivation to succeed "scared" into me....  

I have recently been diagnosed with Lupus, I have a tendancy toward high blood sugar but as of now can keep this under control with my diet, and my cholesterol and triglycerides are through the roof.  So...2-1/2 weeks ago I rejoined Weight Watchers, which I love!  I've lost 11.8 pounds so far, and my goal is to loose 138 more.   I have started walking every day too!  

Do I need to start at zero, or does my 11.8-lb loss over the past 2 weeks count?  I don't mind either way, but I'd love to get a 10-lb loss graphic added to my sig. if it's "legal."  

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## squitty

I am joining WW on Wednesday, I have had the Atkins book for a while and just dont think I could stick to it.
I have been a member of WW before and lost a few pounds, just wish I'd kept it up

I have been lurking on the wish boards for a while and have seen so many people that have done really well. You are my inspiration.
Well done to all of you


----------



## nativetxn

Hello, everyone!  How great to see more new faces here.  I'm glad you have decided to join us.

<b>Chattyaholic</b>  There is always room for another WISHer.  I'm happy you will be part of my support group now.  Good luck with that 1800 calorie diet.  I'll bet you do a great job.

My dh is also type II diabetic, finally under control through diet.

<b>janeossie</b>  Welcome Jane, I'm glad you decided to join us.  We have many WISHers who follow the WW program and have had wonderful success.  I'll bet you do too.  If you have any questions about the program or need advice don't hesitate to ask, you will receive speedy replies.

Did you know that we have a transatlantic chat every Sunday evening at 7PM gmt?  I hope you can join us sometime.

<b>JenEeyore</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  You have a great program in place and I think you will do great.  You sound very determined and motivated.  I'm glad you will be part of my support group.

<b>Poohs Pal</b>  Welcome to WISH.  Shall I list your plan as "eating sensibly"?  We have lots of WISHers who do that, so if you need advice or help all you have to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.

I'm really glad that you are going to be here with us, now.

<b>DznyDreams</b>  Sorry to hear about the lupus.  I hope that losing weight helps you avoid a lot of the discomfort associated with it.  

Lots of WW WISHers here and the support group is very helpful too.  I think you're going to like it here.  I hope you can visit often.

<b>squitty</b>  Michelle!  It's so great to see you here.  Hope we didn't gang up on you too much in chat today  

Choosing the eating plan that is best for <i>you</i> is half the battle.  I'll bet you have wonderful success with WW, lots of your fellow WISHers have had terrific success with it.

No more lurking, now.  I think you will find that participating on WISH helps keep you motivated and determined.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

I'm so glad that you all have decided to take the WISH challenge.  I hope you can visit often and join in the discussions.  You are all going to do great with this, your new WISH friends plan to help you do that.

Onward and downward,

Katholyn


----------



## westjones

We just completed a 3 day cruise, and while onboard, we booked a 7 day cruise for next year.  I want to be at a 'normal' weight by the time we sail next year.  

I have seen the WISH icons on other poster's messages over the past few months, and decided it was worth a try.  So I decided to join you guys and work towards a lighter cruise for next year!

DJ


----------



## lwestwise

I'm in!!

I am on WW and I WI tonight.  I want to be in Onederland by our Thanksgiving trip to Disney.  I will take this challenge a small challenge at a time.  I am trying to learn to adjust my portions of healthy food for me and my family.  Wish me luck and Good Luck to you all.

Linda


----------



## lodgelady

Just  "found" this board at the right time! I just signed up with Diet Center online......need to lose about 40 lbs. So glad my favorite boards also have this healthy community section! Thanks for the challenge!


----------



## catherines_mama

I want to take the challange!  I will share my info too.  I started working towards my goal 3 wks ago.  Was 190 and am now down to 185!  I have been doing Weight Watchers and increased my 3 days of workout to 5 (just started that this week - and my arms are sore from yesturday).  I am 5'0'' so the weight really shows.  I have not been able to lose the weight since my DD was born.  Now that she is 2 1/2 I dont feel that I can blame her any longer.  It is all my fault for not getting on this sooner, and when I did try LA Weightloss, I gave up too quickly (and i feel its too $$).  

I was back home (FLA) this past week for vacation.  Went on a date with an old HS boyfriend (yes, no DH).  This guy had gained a lot the past 10 yrs.  Over the past 4 mos he dropped 35 lbs.  I truly believe that men lose quicker then women and bounce back easier.. JMHO.  Although I was 2 wks into my endeavor, seeing how great he's done really inspired me to look great too the next time I see him.  Any motivation works, right!  Esp since I was already doing this for myself.   Anyway,  I feel that you all will be a great support system, and look forward to completing this journey with you all. 

Now, to add that sig.

Deedee


----------



## lwestwise

I forgot to update after my WI on Monday Night.  I lost 2.6 for a total of 7.  I might make my mini goal to Onderland by our Thanksgiving Disney trip.


----------



## septbride2002

Good Afternoon,
I'm on Weight Watchers and my goal is to be at 155lbs by Thanksgiving.  Right now I weigh 162 lbs.  This will be a 7 pound loss for a total of 10 lbs.  

~Amanda


----------



## FreshTressa

Okay, I am ready to join!!!  I have a goal.  I want to lose 50lbs in 6 months.

I have hired a personal trainer and dietician, and I got my eating plan yesterday.  I'll explain it in another post.  Tomorrow I get my exercise play.

I'm glad to join you!


----------



## rsschneck

Holy Moly! 

When you decide to do something, you really go ALL out!

I need to loose 50 pounds as well.  I hope to loose 25 by Spring Break and the other 25 by 9-11-04.  I would be happy if it did not take that long, but giving myself room for plateaus.

Keep us posted on your weight loss success!


----------



## Grumpy's Mom

New to this board - glad to find it - usually hang out on DCL board, and want to lose those last 16 pounds before Christmas on the Magic.

Lost 60 pounds last year on WW - have the last 16 to go, but have been stable (+/- 5) since November of last year.  Starting tomorrow - Walking every AM and back on WW -- best program I have found.

Still subscribe to the WW site, and have always found great quick recipes there. Will be glad to share what I find that I think will be of interest!

What and where is the Alex Challenge??

one of my favorite quotes: There are many things in life I cannot control, and what I put in my mouth is not one of them!!


----------



## MickeysMom

I would like to join as well.  I have been doing WW for four months and have lost a total of 18 pounds so far.  

My goal is to lose another 40 pounds to be at my ideal weight.  I have been following the plan, except have not added exercise regularly.  So my second goal is to start walking at least 3 times a week.


----------



## scrump

Hello!

This is a great idea, I have been meaning to change my lifestyle and eating habits forever.  

10 pounds would be a nice weight loss goal, but I am more concerned with getting more physically active and nutritionally aware.  I am often still on college diets of junk food at odd hours of the day, and my body and my complexion hate me for it.

Anyway, I've heard so much of the Atkins diet, that I might look into it, but basically I want to eat healthier and start exercising on a regular basis.  I've started pilates, which is surprisingly strenuous and relaxing at the same time.  Has anybody else tried this?

I'd like to get some basic information on nutrition - does anyone have good books they recommend?  I was thinking of the Dummy/Idiot's Guide series, but am very interested in hearing what anybody else might recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## nativetxn

More new friends to welcome.  I'm a little late, though.  Sorry.

<b>westjones</b>  Thanks for posting here, too.  Will you be following a specific eating plan or eating sensibly.  No matter what plan you choose there are sure to be WISHers following the same plan.  So if you have questions don't hesitate to ask, you will receive speedy replies.   I'm glad you have decided to join us.

<b>lwestwise</b>  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  We have many WW WISHers here and they are ready to help you with the program.  All you have to do is ask.

<b>lodgelady</b>  Welcome to WISH.  I'm not familiar with the online Diet Center but I'm sure it's a great program.  I'm glad you could join us and I hope you can visit often!

<b>catherines_mama</b>  I'm glad you decided to join us.  WW is a wonderful program and our WW WISHers have had wonderful success with it.  I'm sure you will too.  Visit often and participate as much as you can, it is very helpful and motivating.

<b>septbride2002</b>  Hello, again.  I believe we met on the Welcome board.  It's so great to see you here.

How wise you are to take control and lose this weight while you have 10 pounds to lose.  I wish I had done that.  I'll bet you do great!

<b>FreshTressa</b>  Welcome to WISH.  I'm looking forward to hearing more about your eating plan.  You sound very determined.  You are going to do great, I'm sure of it.

<b>Grumpy's Mom</b>  It's great to see you here.  Sounds like you have had wonderful success with WW.  We would love to have you share any great recipes you find.  Post them to our eating healthy board so that they can be added to the index, okay?

I'm glad you decided to join us and get that last 16 pounds gone forever.  I think you are going to like it here, we have a wonderful support group.

<b>MickeysMom</b>  WW is a terrific plan and once you start exercising regularly, I'll bet you have even more success than you have already.

Welcome to WISH, I'm glad you decided to take the challenge!

<b>scrump</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.  Shall I list your eating plan as Atkins or eating sensibly?  I think it is great that you are going to get healthier now.

Why don't you post your question about nutritional guides on the WISH board?  I'll bet you get lots of great advice about that, if you do.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

Well, it's nice to see so many new members of my support group.  The WISH support group is the best part of WISH.  Made up of men and women who follow all kinds of eating plans, the WISH support group is always ready to help you, advise you or even just make you smile.  WISH is a friendly, helpful and caring place.  I'm so happy that all of you will be with us now.

Let's get started then.  I hope you are all ready to <b>succeed</b> because that's what we do here, we <b>succeed</b> and I know each one of you is going to do great reaching your goals.

Onward and downward, my new friends!

Katholyn


----------



## helenk

Count me in. I just started the South Beach Diet on 10/6 and hoping to lose 50 pounds.
I walk each day, usually twice a day, but I would like to start doing some exercise tapes as well.
I have already lost 25 lbs on my own and looking forward to an even healthier me!


----------



## coyote

Hi 
I really want to take the challenge and start a journal on the dis board.  Not sure how to do that.
I have about 60 or 70 lbs to lose.  I am at my third week of ww and have lost 10lbs.  However, this week I have fallen off the wagon.  Thought maybe keeping an honest journal would help.

Coyote


----------



## EvilQueen

Hi All!

Well, I've been around the boards for awhile and saw this board. Always meant to join here.... and now I have.

I started to Weight Watchers online last week.  So, far so good. I did have a discouraging first weigh in, though.  Only a pound down, but I had gone out for my dad's birthday the night before weighing in and had weiner schnizel... mmmmm. This Saturday's weigh in should be much better.

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## 4cruisin

I am a member of WW and although I lost 50 lbs last year, I managed to put it back on.  I started on WW last week and lost 4 lbs and have been doing well this week also.  I need to exercise as I am a terrible couch potato.  I would really like to sign up as I believe everyone here has such great ideas and are so supportive.

Nancy


----------



## scrump

Hi Katholyn,

You can mark my eating plan as "eating sensibly"...or trying to, at least.  

Can't remember if I've mentioned this before, but I've recently started pilates classes, and surprisingly I really enjoy them.  Very relaxing but TOUGH.  I would recommend it for anyone who's looking to stretch and strengthen (and tone) and to relax at the same time.


----------



## IwantobeTinkerbell

Count me in! I need all the help I can get !  

My long term goal is 75 lbs, but for the short term....I will settle for 25 lbs. by our Christmas Trip! I joined a fitness center in January and have lost lots of inches, but not much weight! The problem is that the company I work for is going out of business and we are all sitting around the office eating out of depression and boredom! Right now I have a cream donut staring me in the face! Help!  Good Luck To Us All!!!


----------



## Jess5150

I want to join! I'm 27, 5'5", and 235 lbs. I started WW on my own two weeks ago and have lost 5 pounds so far. I want to lose at least 110 more. 

Jessica


----------



## Mad4Dizne

Ready to take the challenge!!!!!!!!!

I really want to have a healthier eating plan and am determined to make regular exercise a part of my routine again....besides I desperately need more energy!!!!!!!! and want healthier eating habits to pass on to the kids!!!!! It's great to have so many DIS'ers as support!!!!!


----------



## ADisneyMom

Hi,

I have been on SBD since August 21st and before adding the
challenge clippie I had lost 12 pounds.

I have lost a few since adding the clippie and look forward to
adding the clippie for losing 5 pounds, etc.

I have tried several diets before, however, losing weight was the main goal and not health. Now my focus is  health and weight loss.

I have 2 immediate goals:

 Reach my drivers license weight

 Walk in the Atlanta Half-Marathon on Thanksgiving Day.

I believe if I stay on track with SBD, train on my treadmill for
the half-marathon and participate in the W.I.S.H. Challenge, I will reach my goals.

After those goals are met I will set new goals, like reducing my time in the Peachtree Road Race.

This is a great forum - to everyone out there a BIG THANKS.


ADisneyMom


----------



## TigerBear

I'm ready to take the DIS WISH challenge!  I am 32 years-old, 5 feet 2 inches and weigh 133 pounds.  Although I am in the upper limits of the average range, I do not feel comfortable.  My goal is to lose 15 pounds by my birthday (January 18th).  My plan is to eat sensibly and work out at least three times a week.  

I know that exercise really is the key for me.  I've gained over five pounds in the last few months because I have not been working out. I'm currently finishing my dissertation, which is extremely stressful....so I need to workout as much for my mental health as for my health.

 Here's to becoming stronger, leaner, and less stressed!!


----------



## kestral

Yikes!  I am ready to go "public" with my plans to feel healthier, eat healthier and live healthier.

Oh yeah, and lose a bunch of weight too.   

I usually like to keep quiet about weight losing efforts, afraid that if I don't succeed it will look bad to family and coworkers.

  My husband and I have set a goal together of "50 by 50" - 50 lbs lost by our fiftieth birthdays in 2005.  I think that is a relatively modest goal, and my shorter term goal is to lose 25 lbs by my Orlando trip in February.

I have been doing the slimfast plan for two weeks now, and have lost about 6 lbs.I know a lot of folks love Atkins, but that is not for me.  Has anyone else here used slimfast for an extended time?  It was my plan to just use it for a jump start, but its going so well and is so easy (and I feel so much better!) that  I'm going to stick with that method for a while.

I look forward to checking in here, as a good reminder

Kestral


----------



## kestral

Yikes!  I am ready to go "public" with my plans to feel healthier, eat healthier and live healthier.

Oh yeah, and lose a bunch of weight too.   

I usually like to keep quiet about weight losing efforts, afraid that if I don't succeed it will look bad to family and coworkers.

  My husband and I have set a goal together of "50 by 50" - 50 lbs lost by our fiftieth birthdays in 2005.  I think that is a relatively modest goal, and my shorter term goal is to lose 25 lbs by my Orlando trip in February.

I have been doing the slimfast plan for two weeks now, and have lost about 6 lbs.I know a lot of folks love Atkins, but that is not for me.  

Has anyone else here used slimfast for an extended time?  It was my plan to just use it for a jump start, but its going so well and is so easy (and I feel so much better!) that  I'm going to stick with that method for a while.

I look forward to checking in here, as a good reminder

Kestral


----------



## JustMe28

Hello, everyone.   I've been WISHing the pounds away since August.  I know I signed this thread somewhere, but looked through it and can't find it! I remember doing it.  So, I wanted to put my stats and everything for when I began.  I weighed 236 lbs.  My highest weight EVER and a sz. 22-24.  Depending on the clothing.  Thanks to all of the encouragement, I have lost down to 213 as of this morning.  Only a couple of more pounds and I can grab my 25 lb. clippie!! YIPPEE!!  All of you joining the W.I.S.H challenge, whether you know it or not, you're doing something that can change your life, for the BETTER.  All of the people here are absolutely wonderful.  Thanks guys!!    

My goals now are to get into ONEderland and continue to get healthy!  When I first began the W.I.S.H challenge, I honestly didn't think I could do it but now I know I can.   I do it one pound, one day at a time.  The clippie's really keep me going.  I love getting a new one!!  Won't be long until I get the 30 pound one.  

Congratulations to all of you who are just starting.  You can do it.  There's no doubt in that.  Just keep on going, even if you have a bad day, just remember tomorrow is a brand new day!! Take care.


----------



## jillwdw

What a great way to motivate and inspire disney fans.  I am trying to lose 100lbs.  I am using Weight Watchers.  I have lost 34lbs so far.  I have 66 more to go.  I hope to lose it by our next trip in 10/04.


----------



## brina_n

I would like to take the wish challange aslo! 

I just had a baby in May and I have gained alot of weight between not exercising and making bad eating decisions.

I have about 95 lbs to lose, but my short term goal is to lose 30 lbs by the time we go to WDW in Jan. for our 5th Wedding Anniversary!!!  

I was thinking about the Zone Diet, but I'd like to hear everyone's opinon about different "eating plans".  

I've started bike riding everyday and doing a weight training program which uses yoga balls to help with balance.

I'm glad there are people I can talk to who want to be healthy and love disney like I do!!!

Good Luck Everyone!!!

-Sabrina


----------



## ADisneyMom

Hi Sabrina,

I'm new to the Disney Challenge also.

I think the best plan is what works for you. 

I tried the Zone, Carborhydrates Addict, Weight Watchers, etc.

Currently I'm on the South Beach Diet.

I started Aug. 21 and I have lost 15 pounds so far. I lost most of
the weight during phase 1(2weeks) and that helped motivate me to excercise and keep going.


I want to get healthy and lose weight also.

As you can tell by my signature we are Disney fans also.

Good Luck!

ADisneyMom


----------



## Luvdisney

I started my Atkins diet today.


----------



## djkeenan

My Goal?  To lose enough weight and improve my fittness levels so I can enjoy our Disney Vacations again!

Seeing others succeed is great motivation.


----------



## nativetxn

Well, look how many new friends took the challenge while I was away!  Welcome, everyone 

<b>helenk</b>  It's great to see you here.  Looks like you've already had some good success with South Beach.  We have several WISHers following that plan so if you have information to share or have questions about the plan, all you need to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies.  I'm glad you decided to join us.

<b>coyote</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  I see that you found the Journalling board and started your journal.  I hope keeping a journal helps you succeed better with WW.  

We have lots of WISHers who follow the WW program.  You have a ready made group waiting to help you with that program.  If you have any questions all you need to do is ask and you will get answers right away.  I hope you can visit WISH often.

<b>EvilQueen</b>  I'm so late welcoming you that you've already lost 5 pounds!  Way to go!  Looks like you have found the best plan for you, that's very important.  I'm so glad you decided to take the challenge.

<b>4cruisin</b>  There's always room for another WISHer!  Welcome aboard.  I'm glad you decided to join us here and I hope you can visit often.  We have lots of WISHers following the WW program, you are going to fit right in.  I see you've already earned your 5 pound loss clipart, way to go!

<b>IwantobeTinkerbell</b>  Well, I would be thrilled to lose lots of inches.  I love getting smaller and don't care all that much about getting lighter but that's just me.

Sounds like you've done very well with the getting smaller part.  Now that you have this wonderful WISH support group behind you, I'll bet you start getting lighter, too.  

Will you be following a specific eating plan or just eating sensibly?  Let me know.

<b>Jess5150</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH!  I'm so glad you found us.  There are many WWers here.  You'll find lots of advice and information about the program available.  Lots of support, too.   I hope you can visit often.  I find that visiting WISH helps me to stay motivated and focused on goal.

<b>Mad4Dizne</b>  Welcome to the DIS and WISH, I'm so glad you decided to join us.  I will just list your plan as "eating sensibly".  What a great gift for your children, the gift of healthy eating and exercise habits.  What a great mom you are!  

<b>ADisneyMom </b>  I believe you're going to reach your goals too   You sound very determined and motivated.  That is an excellent sign of impending success.  Besides, with the WISH group behind you to help you along the road to goal and a great plan like South Beach, I can't imagine any other scenario.  Welcome, my new friend.  I think you're going to like it here.

<b>TigerBear</b>  You are almost finished earning a doctorate?  WOW!  Good for you taking control of your health while your weight is still in the "normal" range.  I wish I had done that, life would be so much nicer 

Shall I list you as "eating sensibly"?  Would you prefer "exercising to better health"?  Let me know.  I like to include our plans on the roster.  Welcome to WISH, I'm glad you decided to join us.

<b>kestral</b>  Welcome to WISH.  We have a few WISHers who follow the Slim Fast plan.  There is a member roster near the top of this board and I have listed each member's plan along with their profile, so if you want to get in contact with any Slim Fast program followers you can do that.

You sound like you have a sensible plan and timeline in place.  Losing 1/2 pound each week should get that 50 pounds off by 2005.  I'll bet you do great!

<b>JustMe28</b>  I found your first WISH post and it seems that you introduced yourself on 8/11 but didn't post to the challenge thread.  No problem!  I'll add you to the roster as starting on that date, if that's alright with you.  That period of time was difficult for me, my mother was very ill and I wasn't on WISH as much as I would have liked, so I missed adding you to the roster.  Forgive me?

Are you following a formal eating plan or just "eating sensibly"?  Let me know, okay?  Whatever plan you are following you are doing a great job.  Love that pretty 25 pound loss clipart.  Way to go!

<b>jillwdw</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you found us and I'm glad you are going to be part of my support group now.

We have many WISHers following the WW program and they've had wonderful success.  I'll bet you have terrific success too.  Visit WISH as often as you can.  It's a very helpful place.

<b>brina_n</b>  Welcome!  I follow the Atkins plan but we have WISHers following every different type of plan. 



> I'd like to hear everyone's opinon about different "eating plans".



Why don't you ask this question on the WISH board?  I imagine you will get some wonderful advice and information to help you choose your plan.  Once you <i>do</i> choose a plan will you let me know what you chose?  

<b>Luvdisney</b>  I'm glad to see you here.  I follow the Atkins plan too and so do many other WISHers.  If you have any questions about the program don't hesitate to ask, you will receive many speedy replies.  

I'm so happy to have you in my support group 

<b>djkeenan</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  Will you be following any special eating plan or will you be "eating sensibly"?  Let me know, okay?  
I'm really glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.  I think you will find participating in WISH is very motivating, it sure keeps <i>me</i> motivated.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

I'm thrilled to see so many new members joining my support group.  The WISH support group is the best part of WISH, you'll see.    Please visit often and join in the discussions and I think you will find out how motivating WISH can be.  

Onward and downward!

Katholyn


----------



## djkeenan

Dear Katholyn,

Last year your information helped us get the special pontoon boat ride for the fireworks at Epcot on Christmas Night! And through your board we were able to share it with another great family. It was a Christmas we'll remember for many years.

A year later and you are still at it, supporting, sharing and giving to anyone who asks.  THANK YOU!

I'm on ATKINS again, it works for me especially since I have an allergy to gluten and shouldnt be eating my favorites: bread, pasta, etc.  Two hospital stays in the last two weeks have given me a good start.  Appendicitis and a post-op infection are great ways to loose weight, but I wouldnt recommend it for anyone else.

I was 415 lb. when I entered the hospital (last time I was weighed). With a daughter graduating in March and another getting married in October this is not something I can put off any longer.

Congratulations to YOU on your weight loss and to all the WISH participants who are working towards their goal.  

I am enjoying and getting strength from the Journals I have read.  Like Reality TV, these Reality stories are just as compelling and motivating. Im inspired by all those who post and hope I can also contribute to anothers success by example.

Thanks to you and the other moderators and all those who post regularly.  Ill keep in touch.

A fellow Michigander,
David


----------



## bambii

challange.  

My 2nd Cousin who is 38 had a heart attach and it scared me she is 5 years older then me.. I decided then and there something had to be done about my weight.  My cousin was like 15 pounds over.  and me I could cut myself in half and there would be another person.  

I would like to get to my normal size 125 pounds , by summer..

thanks 
jade

Right now im watching my calories and fat grams..

and walking 1.5 miles.


----------



## ADisneyMom

Hi Katholyn,

Thank you for that wonderful warm welcome. I truly feel like I belong.

This is a great support group. Everyone is so helpful. 

I look forward to watching the progress of everyone, offering help whenever I can and posting my progress.  Knowing there are others out there on SBD and other plans that are working motivates me to stay on track so hopefully I can inspire as I have been inspired.

A special thank you to you Katholyn, for all that you as the moderator. Your work is appreciated.

ADisneyMom


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I've been posting on this board, but don't think I've done it here.  I want to officially be included in your challenge.

I am married with two great kids, ages 11 and 7.  I'm 5'6" and  am 34 with 35 fast approaching in Jan.  Kind of freaking me out to know I have been truly overweigh for 15 years.  Would like at 35 to be under 200lbs.  I pittered and pattered with Atkins/Weight watchersover the last several years. 

On Sept 28, 2003 all of this has changed.  I am finally really motivated.  I'm setting little goals for myself each week.  My big goal is to weigh less than my pregnant sister by Feb.  (cheating I know 'cause she's pregnant, but it really has been an inspiration)  I started at 228.  That's the heaviest I've ever been.  I am currently 209.5.  I want to weigh 185 by mid Feb.  I am actually losing the weight much faster than I imagined. So  I choose 185 'cause that's probably what my sis will be.  I actually have pictures of me at 185 and like how my face looked then.  I remember being 165 and feeling sexy but that seems like too much weight loss in my mind, and I'm trying really hard not to set unrealistic goals so I stay on track.

I would love to have the clippie and the statement at the bottom about my weight  228/209.5/185, but am pretty illiterate when it comes to computers, so I'll be happy just putting it here.

Thanks for letting me be one of You!!


----------



## nativetxn

<b>djkeenan</b>  I thought your name seemed familiar.  Now I know why.  I'm so glad that our Illuminations information helped you get a reservation and very happy to hear that you shared that cruise with other DISers.  I'm glad you will be with us here on WISH now.

<b>bambii</b>  I'm glad you decided to take the challenge.  I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly", if that's alright with you.  Welcome!

<b>ADisneyMom</b>  I love WISH!  Participating here helps me a lot and I'm so glad you are part of my support group.

<b>Camping Griswalds</b>  Thanks for posting here.  I use this thread to compose our member roster.  I would hate to leave you out.

So which eating plan will you follow?  Have you chosen a formal plan or will you be eating sensibly?  Let me know, okay?

You sound very motivated and determined.  Setting small minigoals is an excellent idea.  I have no doubt that you will succeed, my friend.  No doubts at all.  

To add your goals to your signature:  go to user cp, it's at the top of this page, and click on that.  Then choose "edit profile".  Scroll down that page until you see "signature", there is a box there, type in 228/209.5/185.  Now that will appear everytime you post anywhere on the DIS 

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own Wovenwonder telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

Welcome everyone.  You're going to do great with this new healthy lifestyle you have chosen.  I'm sure of it!  After all, you're all WISHers now and we plan to help you succeed!

Onward and downward!

Katholyn


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Katholyn

Thanks for the help.  I'm doing Atkins and the goal things.  Thats my diet plan.  Not just one or the other.  I'm gonna try to add the other stuff, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ilovefh

I'd like to join the WISH challenge!

I'm 23 and have never been thin, but always in good shape.  I started to become less healthy when I left for college but it really went downhill (and up on the scale!) when I moved in with my boyfriend.  We ate out all the time and had a gym membership that we didnt use!   We think we'll get married in a year and a half so I'd like to lose as much as I can by June 2005.  I also had a problem with kidney stones and have not been able to do any exercising since they put a stent in.

I'm 5'1" and at my highest of 215lbs.  I get my stent out tomorrow which means I can start exercising again.  I work at a health club (ironic huh!) so I have a free membership and two free sessions with a trainer.  I'm hoping to work out 3-5 times a week.  I started Weight Watchers which is a bit rough but I'm not giving up!  I'm trying to replace food with something else, hopefully working out! (I tend to eat when I am upset, bored etc!)
My long term goal is somewhere around 130-140 (what I weighed when I graduated high school) but I'm doing it in small goals.  My first goal is to be under 200 lbs by the time I go to Disney in Dec.  Then I work on 10 lbs at a time!  Thanks for all the support I know I'll get!!


----------



## coyote

Hi

I have registered on the Disboard journal as Coyote

I am taking the Wish Challenge to be in Onderland by Christmas. 
I have joined ww.  I need to exercise more.

I am 42 years old, 5.2 and weighed in at a whopping 221 lbs.

21 pounds by Christmas is doable if I do not gave in to the traps of a busy lifestyle ie not paying attention to me.

Thanks for letting me take the challenge.

Thanks Nativetexan for moderating.

All the best to all who have taken the challeng.  One day at a time will soon be a year of success.

Coyote


----------



## Jen117

I'll Join!!!

I had my second child the end of April, and seemed to have creeped to my highest weight ever.  Tho I am more fit than I ever used to be, I am still heavy.  I would like to lose 40 pounds to get to the weight I was before I got PG the second time, and then lose another 20-30 to get to a more reasonable weight.  Since I have been heavy my whole life, I don't know what my goal weight should be, I want to go more on how I look and feel.

I try to workout at least 3 times a week and I am on WW for the 3rd time (once before PG #1, then after PG #1, and now after PG #2).

I struggle with staying on program because I get bored and like food way too much.  Thank goodness I don't mind exercise!!

Jen


----------



## TWD2000

Hi
I'd like to take the challenge too. Ive read these pages for a while now but havn't had the guts to give it a go.

I've only got 3 weeks before my Disneyworld holiday, but I can try and lose a few pounds before I go and hopefully and carry on again when I get back ( I don't do diet's on holiday!!)

Im about 5.10 and weigh 205lbs, my goal is to get to around 168lbs and I think that's doable with just healthy eating and exercise. Im not joining a slimming club so i'm counting on you guys for all my support.

Wish me luck.


----------



## djkeenan

I had asked a question of a fellow WISHer and received the nicest reply.  She reminded me that I take it just "a day at a time".

I can do a day!  It's the long term that scares me.  But if I focus on just today, and not worry about tomorrow until tomorrow, well that makes it easier for me.

Thanks again to the Supportive WISHer who's helping me.  It's a wonderful thing when together we support each other!

I CAN STAY ON THE PLAN TODAY! JUST ONE DAY IS EASY.


----------



## Emme

Well, today was my first day and I hope I can at least make it through today (it's only 4:00) .

I have had it with avoiding people and places!!  I was always slender, 5'3" around 120-130.  I got married and became very content (Thank God) and at present am at 170, OK there I said it.  I have NEVER admitted my weight to anyone!

So I am starting today to take a bit more control of my life and my health.  I will be eating healthy, mainly whole foods, and using my treadmill (while listening to Live365 Disney songs).

So I REALLY could use all the support I can get.  I have several important functions in the next few months...in-laws 50th anniversary, Christmas, trip to Canada...so I need to at least feel good about myself!

Congratulations to all of you and all the weight you have all lost!

I'm on board and pray in time I myself can be an inspiration to others  

Emmy


----------



## Samandmom

Hello!!!!
I just joined WW online I have been at it since Monday morning.  I am doing really great so far.  Previously I would start a diet and then felt really sick and light headed since I was not eating enough.  I usually don't get through the first day.   So far I really like WW since I can eat whatever I want.  I did do Richard Simmions deal a meal before and lost 40lbs and gained it back due to a death in the family 7yrs ago.  I then had my DS 3yrs ago and did go back to my pre preganancy size.  (which was still overweight)  I then had my DD 9 months ago and since then have only gained weight.    My long term goal is lose 100lbs.  My short term goal is lose at least 40lbs for our WDW vacation in February.  (I probaly will gain back 5  but thats ok)


----------



## septbride2002

Hello.  I've been trying to do Weight Watchers for about 3 months now and have lost 5 lbs and then stopped.  I have lost a lot of weight on a version of Atkins called Protein Power before.  I think it just works better with my metabolism.  My Mom is currently concentrating on low carbs and has lost 20 lbs.  I really want to get back into the swing of Atkins again but it is hard.  I tend to be lazy with my cooking and make a lot of pasta dishes.

How hard is the first 2 weeks?  Also I am young (24) and we tend to go out and drink with friends, I don't drink beer usually mixed drinks is there any drinks that I can have that won't completely blow everything?

Any tips on the Induction period would be great.  I am going to use the rest of this week to ease myself into this lifestyle and then start hardcore on Monday.  Goal is to be 10 lbs lighter by Thanksgiving.  And 20 lbs lighter by Christmas.

Current weight is 163 lbs


----------



## Marshmelo

Hello!  I would like to take the DIS Challenge.  I'm hoping it will help me stay motivated to lose weight before my wedding on October 2, 2004 (I just got engaged last month on the Disney Cruise!) as well as before my next vacation to WDW December 4, 2004.  I have been trying to do the Weight Watchers Points program, even though I no longer go to the meeting, but it's hard to stay motivated sometimes.  I also walk on my treadmill and use a Bowflex for toning.  Since I first joined WW probably 5 years ago or so, when I was in College, I have lost and kept off about 40-some pounds.  I still have a long way to go though.  I would say I would like to start with the goal of losing about 55 pounds to start with, which will put me just under that 200 mark....I'll be happy with that to begin with, then I'll set a new goal.


----------



## kasar

Hey everyone!  After reading these boards and lurking for quite a while, I've decided to bite the bullet and join.  I've never done anything like this before but everyone here seems so supportive and helpful.  I'd like to get in on it!  I finally decided to get serious when my "baby" turned 9 the other day (I guess I really can't use the old, "I just had a baby" excuse anymore!)

Just started Atkins, am trying to use my YMCA membership and hoping for the best.  I've avoided the scale for awhile now and I'm not quite ready to step on it yet, but that's ok.  I'll just keep plugging away, blissfully unaware of how much I'll be losing until I'm ready to look   So, I can't add clippies yet, but soon...

Wish me luck!  
Kat


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome everyone!! 

*ilovefh* : Good luck!  I know you will reach your 200 lb. goal by the time your trip comes in December!  And, working out will definitely help!  I need to do more myself.

*coyote* : Welcome!  You can definitely lose 21 pounds by Christmas with a lot of dedication, and hard work!  But we know you can do it - just stick with us for support!  

*Jen117* : Exercise, exercise, exercise!  It sounds like you have the right idea!  And, combined with WW - you'll do great!  I know how hard it is to lose that PG fat (Mine is 19 years old, and I'm still struggling! LOL)  Good luck! 

*TWD2000* :  Sounds like you have a very good goal!  Lose a few before your trip, and you'll be surprised to see how easy it will be to turn down an extra treat here and there while you're on vacation.  Then afterwards, you can hit it hard and be to your goal in no time!  Welcome!   

*djkeenan* :  Isn't it great to have that extra support?  That's what we're here for!   A Day at a Time is a great motto - I try to do that myself!  Sometimes I do An Hour At A Time!  

*Emme* :  Well, how did your first couple of days go?  You have a lot coming up in the next few months - but with support, and the right attitude (like it sounds like you have!) you will be successful!  We're glad you're here with us!     

*Samandmom* :  I've heard great things about WW here on the WISH board!  Lots of success - and I'm sure you'll be right there with them!  You have the right idea - give yourself a short-term goal, then work on the longer-term goal after that!  It's nice to have a trip to look forward to!   

*Septbride2002* :  So, how's the "easing into" the low carb lifestyle working for you this week?  You got some good information yesterday about Induction, and I know you can make it through!!  Remember the first 2 weeks are the hardest, and after that it gets much easier!  You will really enjoy how healthy you feel, and how much energy you will have!  Stick with it! 

*Marshmelo* :  I love your name! LOL!  Welcome to the WISH Challenge!  You will do great!  You'll find LOTS of support here - remember to ask when you need help!  That's what we're here for!  Give yourself those smaller short-term goals, instead of looking at the big picture, and take one day at a time.  Good luck!  

*kasar* :  Welcome!!!  You will love the Atkins program!  And, you'll get lots of Atkins support here on WISH too (including myself)!  We're glad you came out of Lurkdom! LOL!


----------



## DisneyGator01

I am planning on starting tomorrow, which will be approx 30 days before my cruise.  Already done WW, lost 30lbs but lost motivation the past two months.  

really want to get back on program again.  My short term goal is to just to loose before my cruise.  Since it has been a while since I have lost. I will be happy if I loose 5lbs.

I will be doing Weight Watchers and weighing in weekly on Friday morning.  I am also going to exercise every day until my cruise--at least 30 mins a day.


----------



## bairdbeth

Count me in! I just got back from Disney a couple of weeks ago. I am at my heaviest now and doing my beloved Disney was very taxing. Also one of the safety bars was very snug. I can't have that! I am taking my 7 year old DD on our first DCl cruise on July 4,2004. I don't want to be this big then. We will do a week at WDW after the cruise. I want to be able to keep up with my daughter this time!. I started WW on Monday. My first weigh in will be Sunday. I am taking this slowly and first goal is my 10% which is 26 pounds. After that the next 10%. Once I am under 200 I will think about a final goal. Thanks in advance for the support!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Okay!  I am committing to eating on-plan every day and using my husband's exercise bike at least 3 times/week!  I am following the Carbohydrate Addicts Lifespan Program (CALP).  I have lost 30 lbs, but have been stalled at 20+ lbs from goal for over year.  I'd like to lose most of those 20 by the time I take my first solo trip in February.  Thanks, Katholyn for providing this support group!


----------



## nativetxn

<b>DisneyGator01</b>  Welcome to WISH, I'm so glad you decided to join us.  We have lots of WW WISHers here.   If you have any questions about the program all you have to do is ask and I'm sure you will receive many speedy replies.  I hope you will share your WW expertise with others, too.  Visit WISH often, it's a very motivating experience to do that.

<b>bairdbeth</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH, I'm glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

You've got an excellent eating plan in place and now that you have WISH you are on the road to success.  I'll bet you do great!

<b>lowe@massed.net</b>  Welcome to WISH!  I'm so glad to see you here.

I've never heard of the Carbohydrate Addicts Lifespan Program but I'm anxious to learn more about it.

Visit WISH often and participate as often as you can.  You will find WISH a very motivational place.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own LisaTx telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

Onward and downward, my new friends.  Get ready to <b>succeed</b>!

Katholyn


----------



## jean88

Hi Everyone 
                   Count me in i've got 50 week's to go till my Disney hol's and weigh 252lbs. so if i can lose an average of 2lbs a week that will please me so much, but i'm going to need plenty of encouragement, and i hope i can be of help to some of you as well

               Thank's Jean xx


----------



## Rhonda

Hi Jean88!  

Welcome to the WISH Challenge!  You can definitely lose an average of 2 pounds per week!  I've been doing Atkins for about 10 weeks, and have lost 26 pounds so far.  Do you have a specific diet plan you want to follow?  Many people here on WISH are having great success with Weight Watchers and with low-carb diets, such as Atkins.  Personally, I think it makes it easier to lose if you have some kind of structure to follow.

Whichever way to decide to do this - you can succeed!!  We're here for you, to offer encouragement, and hopefully get some encouragement back from you!  Good luck!


----------



## jean88

Hi Rhonda
                 I'm doing the Atkin's diet but the thing i will find really hard is going without fruit as i'm led to believe i can't have any, if this is true how do everybody get round this?

                                   Jean


----------



## cheyita

Okay, I'm ready!  After having an old friend tell me this weekend, "You are bigger each time I see you."  I'm motivated.  I'm fortunate enough not to have to lose a ton, but my BMI has gone from normal to overweight, and I weighed 15 pounds less a year ago.  So that's my goal - 15 pounds.  If I can do it by Christmas I'd be thrilled.  I plan on just basically counting calories and trying to stay around 1200, and exercising five days a week (skipping weekends).  WISH me luck and self control!


----------



## Pixie Power!

Room for one more?  Ive been on the Atkins plan for a few weeks now after stalling whilst doing the slimming world plan.  I have lost a fair bit but i still have a long way to go so this group sounds like a great way to have fun and get some much needed support.  I also want to aim to make it to the gym at least twice a week and keep my water intake up.

Cant wait to join in.

Emma 

Whoops, i forgot to mention, the main reason i want to loose weight (obviously health ect) but i go back to Las Vegas June next year and want to look great for it.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

> _Originally posted by nativetxn _
> *<b>lowe@massed.net</b>  Welcome to WISH!  I'm so glad to see you here.
> 
> I've never heard of the Carbohydrate Addicts Lifespan Program but I'm anxious to learn more about it.*



Thanks for the warm WISH welcome, Katholyn!

CALP was developed by Drs. Richard and Rachael Heller.  It is a controlled- (rather than low-) carb plan for people who have difficulty stopping once they start to eat starches, snack foods, or sweets, have a tendency to gain weight easily or regain weight lost through dieting, experience sluggishness or tiredness after a large meal and experience hunger or cravings in response to stress, tiredness, or boredom

The basic plan has three guidelines:
1.  Eat a balanced reward meal every day, beginnng with a 2-cup salad and consisting of equal portions of protein, low-carb vegetables and carbohydrate-rich foods (including dessert).
2.  Complete your reward meal within one hour.
3.  Eat only craving-reducing (low-carb) foods at all other meals.

Of course, this is just a very-brief outline of the plan.  The book (same title as above) explains all the nuances.  I have been following this way of eating for 2 1/2 years, have lost 30+ pounds, and will eat this way for the rest of my life.  CALP has eliminated my cravings and compulsion to eat when not hungry.  I finally feel free of my obsession with food and have gained energy and a real enjoyment of what I eat.  Let me know if you want to know more.


----------



## Pin Wizard

I'm finally jumping in here.    I want to get into my smaller clothes "again!"  Especially that black velvet dress!    So I'm carefully watching every morsel I eat and increasing exercise.  So far, I'm trying to walk one hour every other day if not more often.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!! What an awesome thread and a fabulous forum. I'm loving lurking, but am now jumping on the bandwagon!

After having to come to terms with the fact that I cannot control a very serious health condition (not weight-related), I have decided to take control of something I have say over.  So, I am doing Weight Watchers [again--have been successful in the past] and am thrilled to be among such awesome people!  

Looking forward to getting to know all of you better!    And to all of us "seeing" less of each other as time goes on.


----------



## antmaril

Okay, I'm in.  I've been lurking here for quite some time.  I have about 40 pounds to lose and I've been on almost every diet out there.  I've done WW (several times).  Lost 25 pounds once, but gained it back, plus some.  I have all the diet books.  I just can't seem to stay motivated.  

I'm inspired by the people on this thread - everyone is so supportive of each other (and very successful).  I am going to try to make better choices for myself and get some exercise.  

We are going on a cruise in July (not Disney, sorry) for our 30th wedding anniversary and I would really like to lose some weight before that.   

We are also going to Orlando in February (probably visit Epcot or MK one day) and it would be nice to lose some weight before that trip as well.

Thanks and wish me luck!


----------



## k8'smom

Well here I go.  I'm admitting that I am out of shape and need to lose weight.  I need all the help I can get.  I just turned 51 and have a wonderful husband and a 10 year old daughter.

Any suggestions on the best way to lose.  Weight watchers, WD workshops, south beach - what do you suggest.


----------



## afsi3838

starting today!!!! tired of feeling so tired and tired of abusing my body!  got about 2 months to get back into the wardrobe that doesn't fit me right now. i'm up for the challenge!
my plan- eat well and stop eating when i am full
            -run every night for 30 min or more
            -quit smoking
i'm off WHISH me luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djkeenan

10 down, 150 to go. Doing Atkins, one day at a time.  The walk around EPCOT will be some much more enjoyable next time! (I use this for motivation!)


----------



## poopie

I have been doing Atkins but then took a break after my b-day and trip to WDW, I need to get back on track. 

I saw a thread, that I can't find again that some of the people from WISH are shooting for the WDW 1/2 marathon in 2005.

That is my goal, I went to the gym at work today to re-register, I haven't been in years. 

I talked with the fitness guru and he said that being able to walk/run the 1/2 marathon in 14 months was obtainable goal.

He showed me the pace for the 16 min. mile on the treadmill, I used to go faster than that for 5 miles at a time, when I uesd to work out, we talked about a training plan to get  me going. 

For me this will be the best way to get fit, I have such a hard time with diets but I used to to an exercise nut, if i can do it again the weight will come off. 

Anyway here I am. 

Rachael


----------



## depplyinluv

ok ....my DIS wish is to eat a lot healthier to stay more toned

lets see...i ll try to achieve this by not eating my precious junk food all the time , in between meals especially and going to the gym as often as i can!
and doing at least 10 minutes of crunches a night (also id like to have some nice abs!!!)

*didnt really know how to do this but i tried* 

*giving all her candy to her brother now*


----------



## swea_pea1

I've been lurking here just trying to get the guts to commit to this.  I was just diagnosed with Poly-cystic Ovarian disease.  One of the side effects is that I don't metabolize properly and as a result I am having blood sugar problems.  My mom is an isulin-dependent diabetic and I want to do all I can to prevent that from happening.

I've been posting on the CB for a couple of months now, and I must say that this is absolutely the most wonderful group of people I've ever come across on the net.  This is a group I fully trust for support!  I have no formal "plan"....I just need to cut out the fatty foods and the processed carbs.  I'm looking to lose 60 pounds by next July.


----------



## bcvprincesses

Count me in

I am going to start WW again tomorrow and I am committed to going to the gym 3 times a week.  I am really motivated and need to loose about 50 lbs to feel better.  I am always so tired and want to feel better before our trip in Jan


----------



## nativetxn

<b>cheyita</b>  Welcome to WISH.  I'm glad to see you here.  Good for you taking control while you still only have 15 pounds to lose.  I wish I had been as wise as you are.

We have several other WISHers counting calories.  You are in good company.


<b>Pixie Power!</b>  Hi cutie!  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  We have lots of WISHers following the Atkins plan, including me, and we love it.  Visit as often as you can.

<b>lowe@massed.net</b>  Sounds like you've found the best plan for you, that's most of the battle.  I think you are going to do great with this.

<b>Pin Wizard</b>  Welcome to WISH, Sandy.  I'm glad you decided to join us here.  I hope you can visit often, it really helps.

Shall I list your plan as "eating sensibly"?

<b>keenercam</b>  Welcome to WISH.  It's great to see you here.  We have lots of WW WISHers so you have a ready made support group for your program.  PLUS you have the wonderful WISH group here to help you if you need us.  Visit often.

<b>antmarila</b>  Welcome to my support group!  I'm glad to see you here.  I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that is alright with you.  You're going to do great, I'm sure of it.

<b>k8'smom</b>  Welcome to the DIS, Kathleen and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm really glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

Finding the program that is right for <i>you</i> is an important part of success.  Have you researched any of the different eating plans?  There are WISHers following all different kinds of programs.  If you have questions just ask, you will receive speedy replies.

Most of all, visit WISH often and participate, it has helped me a lot to do that.  Let me know which eating plan you choose.

<b>afsi3838</b>  Welcome to our happy WISH family.  I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly".  Good luck.  I'll bet you do great!

<b>djkeenan</b>  WOO HOO!!! You're doing great!  Be sure and post to our weekly check in thread about your progress.  That way everyone can join in the celebration of your success.

<b>poopie</b>  Rachel!!  It's wonderful to see you here.  I'm so glad you decided to join us.

I think you will find the post about the Marathon right <b>HERE</b>.  What an exciting goal to set for yourself.

Shall I list your eating plan as "eating sensibly"?

<b>depplyinluv</b>  Welcome to WISH, cutie.  I'll just list your plan as "eating sensibly", if that's alright.  Visit often and you will find that the WISH support group will help you reach your goals.

<b>swea_pea1</b>  Welcome to WISH.  Will you be following the Atkins eating plan?  I understand that plan is often prescribed for PCOS.  Let me know which eating plan you will follow.  Visit as often as you can, okay?

<b>bcvprincesses</b>  It's great to see you here.  We have many WISHers following the WW plan, so if you have any questions or need about the program all you have to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies.  Welcome!

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own LisaTx telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

I'm so glad that all of you will be part of my support group now.  The WISH support group is the best part of WISH.  Made up of men and women following all different kinds of eating plans, the WISH support group is here for you always.  Whether you need support, advice or just a smile, we'll be here and all you have to do is reach out.  We'll be here for you.

<i>Onward and downward,</i>

Katholyn


----------



## videogal1

Started training for the Kona half Marathon walk in Feb. Lost 20# and worked up to 6 miles then injured knee started complaining.  Dr. said lay off and guess what came rolling back.....UGH!  20#.

Swimming did not have the same effect as walking so it's time to start walking again...not so far, not so intense....  

My goal:

 15# gone by January '04, 30# gone by June '04, and 50# gone by December '04.





Watch me shrink......


----------



## Auggietina

I lost 30 lbs earlier this year and have not lost anything for 4 months. 

I started the Atkins diet today.

My goal is to lose 80 more lbs


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome everybody!   

*Videogal1* :  You have some great goals!  They are also very realistic, especially with your walking program!  Good luck and keep us informed of your progress!   

*Auggietina* :  Congratulations on your first 30 pounds!  And, good luck with Atkins!  I think it's a very easy diet to follow, and you'll find lots of low-carb support here on the WISH board!


----------



## Pin Wizard

Pin Wizard Welcome to WISH, Sandy. I'm glad you decided to join us here. I hope you can visit often, it really helps.

Shall I list your plan as "eating sensibly"?


Thank you!  And that sounds great!


----------



## quackattack

Back to the drawing board.  Well, not exactly.

My goal was 20# off before our Halloween cruise.  I made it to 15#.  Just back from the cruise and my weight is up 4.5#.  

I exercised on the cruise but did not worry too much about what I had to eat.  I did not want to miss any of the good food.

On to my new goal:  20# down by next long weekend at WDW in April or May.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Hi, I would like to take the WISH challenge.  I will be "eating sensibly".  My goal is to lose 50 pounds by October 23, 2004.  I am very nervous and afraid that I will fail as I have in the past.  I lost 70 lbs. quite a few years ago via Weight Loss Clinic but they have since closed their doors and I have now gained the majority of it back.  I was never so happy as I was back then.  I appreciate any help I can get from all of you.  I also joined Curves back in the Spring.  I haven't been there since July and need to get back in the routine.  Thank you!   Sandy


----------



## Disney Donna

Hi everyone... well, I just started reading this thread and decided to join the "Wish Club"... I have quite alot of weight I need to lose... I lost about 80 pounds but have put on about half... I'm not going to really diet like I usually do, however, I need to be more careful with what I eat and especially when and how often I snack.  I plan on taking one day a week "off" so to have maybe a favorite dissert or a special meal, but plan on the rest of the week to be "good"... I belong to a gym that has an indoor swimming pool that have many classes for "water arobics"... it's fun, alot of work, but the hard part is getting back into the "habit"... I hope to succeed by my 25 anniversary in March... Thanks for this thread and support and hope that I can help and support others as well...


----------



## stacy6552

Ok gang.  Here I am.  My challenge is to drop and keep off the ever fustrating "last 10."  Only as of today, its 15.  My friend came into town and aparently brought hidden calories in her suitcase, because i packed on 5 pounds in just a few days!  AND of course the house is overflowing with candy from Halloween, my birthday is this month, so there will be birthday cake and then theres thanksgiving and then there's Christmas.

ARRRGGG!

So start the clock and hound me day and night.  Thanks gang!


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome to WISH everybody!  Grab a clipart and stay awhile!  

*quackattack* : You can do it!  That's a very realistic goal!  And, don't worry about the extra weight you gained on the cruise - it's expected!!  And, it will come back off quickly!  

*jiminyc_fan* : Welcome Sandy! That's a great goal - 50 pounds in the next year!  We know you can do it!  What are your "eating sensibly" goals?  Are you planning on cutting certain foods out of your diet (i.e., sugars, etc.)?  Or are you going to practice portion control?  It's good to have some kind of plan in mind when you start, or else there are too many variables and it's too easy to cheat.  But, we'll keep an eye on you!    Grab a clippie and get to work!  

*Disney Donna* : We have the same goal!  I want to reach my goal by my anniversary in March too!   Water aerobics are a great idea!  Very good for you!  Welcome! 

*Stacy6552* : Those last 10 seem to be the hardest, don't they?  But, you can do it!  Now that Halloween is over, stop looking at the candy!  And, plan on just having a tiny piece of b-day cake this month!  Worry about the other holidays as they come.  If you lose a couple of pounds by then, you'll feel motivated to skip a treat or two!  Good luck!


----------



## QueenTrident

Hi.  I'm new to these boards and to the challenge.  I just started WW last week and have been looking for a supportive, online board.  This looks to be the place!

I'm looking to lose about 70 lbs and overall, get healthier! I am following Weight Watchers and want to start walking and getting other exercise.  

Thanks for having this challenge!

Jenn


----------



## Rhonda

*Queen Trident* :  Welcome to the DIS WISH board!  

You have definitely found the right place!  We are all here to offer encouragement, and hopefully get some back from you!  Sounds you have a great plan already in place!  There are many people here that are doing great on WW, and with the exercise you plan to do as well, you'll lose those 70 pounds in no time!


----------



## WeirdEyes

Hi all!    I'm new here and I wanted to let you know my W.I.S.H. goal. I need to lose 25 lbs. to get to my ideal weight..according to my doctor. He said if I lost this weight, he would take me off of the high blood pressure meds that I'm taking. This weight will also be the weight I was when I got married 16 years ago. I have already lost 40 lbs., but it is still not enough. I changed my way of eating to include more protein, more veggies, and less carbs. It is called Somersizing and it makes a lot of sense. I just want to be healthy.

Thanks for listening...or reading. It's good to be here!


----------



## Rhonda

*Hi Shelia!*  

Welcome to WISH!  I wanted to tell you that I started low-carbbing (Atkins) 3 months ago, and I'm down 27 pounds and my blood pressure is back within normal range, so I'm officially off my meds as of a couple of days ago!  You can do it too!!  Sounds like you have a good plan to follow!  Stick around here for encouragement, and please share some with us too when you see a chance!


----------



## phisigprincess

Ok, this is it. I'm definately joining as well. Maybe this will help me to stay on top of my goals. I want to drop 10-20 pounds by July for my best friend's wedding. My dad (Mr. Healthy Guru) tried the South Beach Diet and dropped 7 pounds in 2 weeks. Keep in mind he goes to the gym like it's a religion, but he knows other people it helped as well. I'm going to start going to the gym again and next semester I'm taking step aerobics, so that should help. Now that Halloween's over let's see what happens!!!


----------



## ADisneyMom

Hi phisigprincess,


Welcome aboard!

I'm new to WISH and I'm glad I found them. This is a very supportive group.

I started  the South Beach Diet(SBD) in August and I have lost 16 pounds so far. 

I'm sure if I had been really strict I could have loss more. I got off track for a little while, now I'm back and working toward my goal.

You can do this! 


Exercise helps.


Good Luck!


ADisneyMom


----------



## TooBoyz4us

Hi everyone,

I have been a Dis member since last year, and have followed alot of your threads here as I tried to muster up the willpower to do something about my weight.

I've just recently begun a low-carbo lifestyle. I tried this a few years back and successfully lost 35lbs--So I know this is the plan for me.
I'm really looking forward to having some support buddies to lean on, and am really excited about joining WISH.


----------



## Strings

Ok count me in.  I'm starting low carbs and joined Curves yesterday.  My ultimate goal is to lose 75 pounds.  6 months of bedrest with my DD really did me in.  It's time to grt my butt in gear.  I think this board will really help me stay on track.  Thanks for being here.


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome everyone!!  I love seeing all these new members!!  

*Phisigprincess* :  You will have no problem losing 10-20 pounds by July!  It sounds like you have a good plan - step aerobics will be great for you!  I know other people here on WISH are seeing success with the South Beach diet, so if that's the plan you try, you will see success too!  Be sure you share your experiences with us!  Good luck!  

*Tooboyz4us* :  Welcome!    We're excited that you're joining us too!  Low-carbing is the way to go for many people (including myself!).  As you already know from before, you will feel great, and be much healthier, after dropping some of those carbs from your diet!  Good luck!  Keep us informed of your progress!

*Strings* :  You can do it!!!  A low-carb diet is a healthy way to lose those 75 pounds!  And, there are great "side-effects" of eating low carb too - like increased energy, sleeping better, lowering your cholesterol and blood pressure (if needed) and just generally feeling great!  You will love it!


----------



## Dana49

It looks like this Board is predominately female. Do you mind if a slightly older than middle-aged man responds? I walk 2 1/2 miles, four times a week, plus I do a little strength training.  I have been on a mission to stay as healthy as possible, ever since I experienced heart trouble five years ago. I watch my diet very carefully (low sodium, low cholesterol, and low fat). Right now, I am at my lowest weight in 14 years. However, I must not lie, I still have the occasional Bass Ale a couple of times a week.  I want to thank you for letting me in on the WISH Board. I wish all of you the best.


----------



## Pixie Power!

This is a wonderful board, full of support!!

Im hopefully going to get my 5lbs clipart by the end of this week 

Good luck everyone.

Emma


----------



## mplsmom1

Hi - I started a low fat lifestyle on Sept. 10th.  I have lost about 20 lbs. and want to lose 10 more.  My husband and I are working on this together (he's lost 30!) and I am trying to add exercise too.  We are rewarding ourselves through non-food treats - such as a family picture and a trip to the mouse.  Today was a hard day though - ds wanted Krispy Kremes - and I ate 2   I'm looking for support to maintain - have yoyo'd in the past 
Thanks!


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome to WISH everyone!!  

*dana49* :  Of course men are welcome!!  In fact, the more, the merrier!    It sounds like you're doing great at being healthy, with your walking and weight programs!  And, the occassional Bass Ale is just fine, IMO!  Stick around and share some of your successes with us - we can always use the encouragement, and hopefully we'll share some with you too!  

*Pixie Power* :  Welcome! You can definitely get a 5-pound clippie by the end of week!  Are you following a specific program (WW, Atkins, etc)?  Exercising?  Whatever you're doing, keep plugging along - and you'll see great results!  

*mplsmom1* :  Hi!  I'm from MN too!  I used to live in Brooklyn Park a few years ago!  Welcome to WISH!  Hang in there - a couple KK's once in awhile aren't going to kill you!  Just remember that they're a "once in awhile" treat - not everyday!  You're doing great so far - you can go another 10 pounds for sure!


----------



## myjulybabes

Ok, count me in!  I'm fairly new to the boards, I originally came here for the disABILITIES board to find info about taking my son to WDW.  I kept seeing the WISH clipart, and came here to find out what it was all about.  As it turns out, this will be a good place for me too!  I'm hoping to take the kids to WDW in about a year or so for their very first trip, and my second.  I don't want to be huffing and puffing and stopping every 10 min to rest when the kids want to go go go!

I've tried various "diets" and can't seem to stick with any of them for more than a month, so I'm not doing that any more.  I'm just going to try to eat healthier stuff, in reasonable portions!  But the biggie will be EXERCISE.  That was something I was able to stick with for quite some time til a knee injury sidelined me, and I never got back on track.   It's a slow way to lose weight, but I know I can stick with it, so that's the plan.  I have a lot of exercise tapes, from Richard Simmons right on up to The Firm.  So my initial plan is to do a tape 3 days a week, eventually increasing to 5-6 days a week.  I also plan to start dropping not-so-subtle hints to the hubby that I want a gym membership for Christmas!  LOL  I'd really like a treadmill, but aside from the expense, there is no room in our house to put one!

My current stats are 5'6", around 217lbs. (edited to change the weight I entered yesterday.  I got on the scale this morning, and found my estimation to be incorrect)  My ulimate goal would be to get back to 140lbs, which is what I weighed before having 3 kids, but realistically, I'm aiming for the 150-160 lb range.

This is gonna be such a fun board, I can't wait to get my first clipart for losing!  

~Josie~


----------



## mplsmom1

Thanks for the kind remarks Rhonda - I probably was your neighbor and didn't know it!   Good luck to you Josie - I think the trip to WDW in fit form is a great goal to strive for - I'm doing that too!     It's nice to have support - looks like this board will help!


----------



## Rhonda

*MyJulyBabes* :  Welcome Josie!!  You'll do great with your exercise plan!  And, just cut back on what you eat and watch your portions - you'll start losing in no time!  I can't wait to see your new 5 pound clippie!


----------



## Wishful

Hi,

I'm new to the boards. I was looking for discounts at the Swan and Dolphin and found this site on Google. I'd love to take my mom to WDW again for her birthday in April, our first trip was this year for her birthday too.

Up until a few years ago I was pretty active by convenince/necessity, didn't have a car, lived on a hill, lived near a track to walk on, fun things like that. Somehow I had come up with Hyperthyroidism (overactive) and the treatment to reduce it caused me to become Hypothyroidic (underactive thyroid), so I went from a size 10 or 12 to a size 18. It's partly the thyroid problem and partly being a little discouraged with the weight gain I couldn't help due to my slower metabolism (yes that can be a true thing!). I'm on medication, but my body doesn't seem to be able to regulate itself without adjustments to the doseage.

I live with my mom who has to watch her weight because of her own medical problems and we both see dieticians regularly so we are pretty settled in the food groups and portions monitoring. Luckily neither of us like sweets that much so we don't go on sugar binges, but I think I get a lot of sugar from those "healthy" smoothies. I'll start watching if any of the "good" food I eat is hurting me.

We have a gym at my job and I am going to start working out at least twice a week and then add another day and some more activities as soon as I get toned up. Hopefully some of my achievable New Year's resolutions will be to start taking archery lessons and a scuba class. I'm 5'2" and 218 the last time I checked. I don't look that big because somehow I still have a fit lower half. If you saw my calves and legs you'd think I took aerobics everyday, but I'm very top heavy. I'm not aiming towards a target weight right now, I think that for me to be able to work out and get fit will be the best start. 

At my best fitness level - not lowest weight - I was still considered to be heavy but I could regularly walk up 5 flights of stairs without getting winded. I'm a secretary so I sit a lot - but I try to be conscious of my activity and take the stairs instead of the elevator, walk instead of having a runner deliver things around the office, etc.

I'd strongly recommend a thyroid activity test for anyone at least once. When I was hyperthyroidic I sweat a lot, had a slightly elevated heartbeat, could drink alcohol by the bottle literally (that was actually fun) without getting drunk, and didn't need to sleep more than 5 hours a day. I was in my late 20s then, I'm 35 now, so I thought it was just me. During a physical my doctor said my skin felt funny and he could feel something akin to an Adam's apple in my throat. That was my thyroid gland getting bigger. We don't know where the problem came from or how long I had it. It is a serious problem, so look it up on one of the many medical websites or ask your doctor if you could have a thyroid problem. It doesn't hurt to ask.

I'm glad this group is here. It'll be great to share with everyone.

Well, good luck to everyone!

Regi

p.s. I picked the name Wishful before I saw this board


----------



## myjulybabes

Hi Regi, welcome!  I actually am having my thyroid tested too, just waiting for the results.  In a way, I hope that's what my problem is, because it would explain so many symptoms that I have (constant fatigue, dry skin, trouble losing weight, depression), but OTOH, doesn't it require medication for the rest of your life?  I'm a little nervous about that idea.

I wish you the best in getting your medication regulated, and your journey to get more fit!  Welcome to the board!

~Josie~


----------



## drgnfly30

I have been a member of Disboards for sometime but just found the Wish board!  I want/need to get healthier because the Dr. told me I'm borderline diabetic and have high cholesterol... I'm at my highest weight ever - even from when I was pregnant! Yikes! Plus we just confirmed the dates for our 2004 trip so I have a full year to get into the best shape ever... no more fat pictures  I intend to walk the treadmill at least 25 minutes 3-4 times a week and do my aerobics tapes at least 2 times a week... I'm going to eat healthier... salads instead of burgers for lunch & drink more water!!! Oh & with Christmas shopping here I will find the farthest parking spot at the mall!
Christine


----------



## A1A1

I guess I need to add my name to whatever lists are here.  I need to be here.

I have gained and lost lots of weight over the years.  I am fearful of my health.  

I am going to try a modified Atkins/low carb AGAIN.  It seemed to have the quickest weight lost and easiest to follow for me.  Hope I can do it again. 

I need to be added to the Onderland group, also.  I think I can do it, but I am afraid to get on the scale to see where I am at.  

I know I am over 200 somewhere.  Hopefully under 220.  I am in a size 18 again, and want to get down to a 12.  I feel very comfortable at that size/weight.  I guess I will have to get on there tomorrow morning and face the music.  

Please tell me what else I need to do to be included in the roll call.


----------



## A1A1

MYJULYBABES - 

I have hashimoto's disease, it's a form of hypothyroidism.  It does slow the metabolism and other systems.  I do have to take medication, and will have to take one tablet daily forever.

You will feel better when you do, so don't worry about the "forever" part.


----------



## reneeandmark

Today is the day that changes the rest of my life... forever.  I have had hypothyroidsm for 14 years.  Three months ago I was diagnosed diabetic.  One month ago they told me I in stage 1 renal failure.  My doctor said to change my lifestyles or lose it.  Talk about an eye opener.  I had already been doing WW for a few months and lost 15 pounds.  The doctor gave me a special diet and I have since lost 25 more.  I need to lose 100 more.  I joined Curves and I LOVE IT!!! It is the best thing I have ever done for myself.  I am NOT eating sugar, white bread, white rice, white pasta or potatoes of any kind.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Minx

Struggled to keep my weight under control for many years despite walking 2 miles 3 times a week and salsa aerobics class once a week.  Found out recently I've got an under active thyroid so have a slow metabolism so need to work even harder to shift the pounds.  I've gone from a size 10 to a 14/16 and hate my body.

As from the 2nd of December my best friend and walking partner is emigrating to New Zealand so I was feeling really low.

Finding you all here has given me the kick I need to keep going.  I don't follow a diet plan just healthy eating.  I am buying a treadmill to continue my walking but from the comfort of my living room.  

Thank you all


----------



## nativetxn

<b>Wishful </b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I love your user name, it is perfect!  I'm so glad you decided to join us here.  

I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that is alright.  I hope you can visit us often and join in the discussions.  WISH has been a wonderful help to me and I know the support here will help you too.

<b>drgnfly30</b>  You are wise to take control while you are still borderline diabetic.  My husband was not so wise and ended up out of control diabetic with a heart attack and bypass surgery.  He follows the Atkins plan now and his diabetes is totally under control.

Shall I list your plan as eating sensibly, too?  Visit WISH as often as you can, it's very helpful and motivating here.

<b>A1A1</b>  Welcome to WISH.  We have lots of WISHers following some sort of low carb plan and they have had terrific success, I know you will be successful too.

You are all signed up, nothing more you need to do now except participate here as often as you can.  I think you will find WISH to be a supportive and helpful place.  

<b>reneeandmark</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

You sound very determined and motivated about taking of this weight.  Good for you!   I'm so glad the doctor's food plan is working so well for you.  You can do this, we are all going to help you.

<b>Minx</b>  I'm so glad to see you here.  You are going to do great, I'm sure of it.  We all plan to help you.  I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that is alright with you.  Visit often.

I hope you will join us in chat Sunday at 7pm GMT.  We have a lot of fun planning trips in that chat.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own LisaTx telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

I'm so glad you all decided to join us.  You're going to love it here.  The WISH support group is always here for you.  Whether you need support or a smile or even a hug, we'll be here for you if you need us.  All we ask in return is that <i>you</i> be here for <i>us</i> if we ask.  It's a pretty good deal.

Ready to get started?  Well, get going, then.  You are all on your way to <b>goal</b> and nothing can stop you now.

Katholyn


----------



## dyingtodisney

Just found this site after posting for a while on DVC site. We have our first trip planned for June and after seeing my "fat pictures" from our recent trip to Sea World/ Fiesta Texas combined with the thought of going to the beach this summer I'm ready to get serious. 
I've tried Atkins and WW and lost weight on both but quit after a few weeks because I felt too busy to count points and keep logs etc. 
My new plan is just to eat sensibly (I'm a RN I know what to eat but I don't), Excercise 3-4 times a week (I pay for that gym membership but haven't been in months). So tomorrow I start and my goal is to lose 75 pounds before our trip to Disney in June.
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## starnerella

I just recently registered here on the DIS and am excited to learn of this weight loss challenge/support group.  As many others here have said, I have gained and lost a lot of weight in my adult life.  It can certainly be depressing to think of the progress I had made and how I let all that go.  But, all I can do is start right now toward a thinner, healthier me.

I am a working mother of one 6 yr old DD.  My DH, DD, and I are just beginning to plan our next trip to WDW for Jan 2005.  (Yes, I am a compulsive planner who likes to plan ahead.)

I have been following the Weight Watchers program since October of this year and have lost 15 pounds so far.  I have a long way to go, but I know I'm on the right track.  I find the WW program flexible enough that I believe I can and will follow it long term.  

I hope to be thinner and fit for my next WDW trip.  My goal is to lose 60 more pounds by then.  A tall order, but it will be more than a year till then.

I look forward to getting to know you guys here on the DIS and to get that first clippie when I lose the next 5 pounds!


----------



## Miss Park Avenue

Count me in please! 

Hi! This is probably my 2000th try at losing weight. I'm at my highest weight (not counting pregnancy) and am miserable. I know I should be pumped up and excited about changing my habits, but I've seen failure so many times, I don't have much faith in myself. All I know is I can't continue this way. No health problems yet but, I am in a size 16 and would love to see a size 12 again. I'm going to Disney in less than a month and know that I won't be able to fit in any of my shorts at the weight I am now. If I could get down one more size, I could fit in them and it would be good mini-goal for now. My ultimate goal would be to lose 50 pounds. 

I started keeping a food log. Logging everything I eat, making sure I drink 8 glasses of water a day, what exercise I've done, and if the fat calories I've eaten is less than 30%. I've got the log on a spreadsheet so my computer adds it all up and calculates the percentage so it cuts down on the math work before each meal. It can be a pain to keep up with, but it really makes me keep track of how much I've eaten all day. I don't really forbid any foods, but my total calorie count has to stay under a certain number. That usually keeps me from grabbing that 300 calorie candybar! I also started on some simple exercise tapes. I got one that shows you hula dancing..something I've always wanted to try. It's fun! Then, after I've got some pounds off, I want to go back to my firm tapes, when my knees feel better. The firm workout tapes are an amazing workout, but a killer on the knees.  Also, I have my treadmill, which I love. I need to get back on that thing. It is so easy to get out of the habit of exercising! I can't seem to work on increasing my exercise AND eat less at the same time. So right now I am concentrating on diet with a simple hula-workout tape, and plan to move up later. 

Atkins, South Beach, or other low carb plans interest me. I've heard of so people having amazing success with them. I LOVE high-carb foods and since the premise seems to be that carbs make you crave more food, I wonder if a low/no carb plan may be the answer for me. I need to learn more about it.

I'm editing this to add that I have added the WISH clipart for beginners. I hope that's OK! I feel better now than when I first wrote this. I know that with support I'll be much better at sticking with it. Thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

Please count me in too.

I feel like a lot of you here.  

My real name is Teresa.  I've been on WW (I'm a lifetime member), Jenny Craig, WW, etc... Adkins until the MD said that my cholesterol was too high.  Oh, I've had a gym membership for 19 years (yearly fee only $25) and haven't been there in over 13 years which happens to be the age of my twin boys.  I have a great hubby that has just lost 30 lbs on Adkins which he started with me.  I've held my own but need to get motivated.

Tonight I'm going BACK to WW.  Tomorrow I'll know what I have to loose.  Plan on just keeping focused on a 10% goal.  I'm guessing it will be around 100 lbs.  

It will be a big help to have on-line support.  I do love these DIS boards and am happy to have found my way here.

Now...to do the clip art thing....


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome to WISH everybody!  

*dyingtodisney* : Good luck!!!  Sounds like eating sensibly and exercise is the way to go for you!  I'm sure you can lose the weight and look great in those June vacation pictures!   

*starnerella* : You can do it!!  There is a lot of success with WW here on the WISH board!  We look forward to seeing your new clippie!!  

*Miss Park Avenue* : It sounds like a low-carb diet may be just the thing you need!  I was a size 18/20 when I started Atkins in August, and now I'm a comfortable size 14 - on my way to a 12!!  You can do it too!!  Ask any questions you need, and do some reading!  It's very easy to stick with this way of eating - cutting your carbs way down, and eating higher fat & protein!  You will never feel hungry, and you'll have TONS of energy!  We're here for you!  Good luck!   

*tksbaskets* : Hi Teresa!    Stick with us (and WW) and you'll see those pounds slide right off!  We're here to give you encouragement, and hopefully get some back from you!  When the weight starts dropping, you'll see your cholesterol levels go down too!  Good luck!


----------



## JessicaR

Okay this seems to be the offical place to post so here it is! I started Atkins 13 days ago, felt pretty awful during the first week of induction but that quickly passed. I am now feeling terrific! No cravings and tons of energy! I find it amazing that I have no desire for sugar or carbs but I do find that I miss fruit and milk. Cant wait to be able to add these back soon. I decided to stay on induction for one more week, just cause I love how much weight I have lost so quickly already. My start weight was 158 and I am down to 150. I want to lose 20 lbs more but have been happy in the past at 135 so we'll see. 

Following this plan has been the easiest way of eating I have ever experienced. A couple other times I started Atkins but wasnt willing to commit and failed before the induction period was over. Prior to this I was eating low fat, limited calories and was hungry all the time, it was awful.

My husband is doing this with me, or should I say I am doing this with him. How bout, were doing this together! He has about 100 lbs to lose and is doing so well also. I am very proud of him.

I love to cook and following Atkins has allowed me to be creative so we arent bored, which is a great thing.

I am concerned with all the holidays arriving and a trip to WDW/USO in 2 weeks but we'll just take one day at a time. I make a huge traditional Thanksgiving for the family each year and my suggestion of a low carb menu went over like a ton of bricks! So I will make my usual menu and just make a few things us so we dont fall off too bad and if we do have a nibble here and there we are back on Friday morning!

Reading here has inspired me like never before...love hearing everyones success stories. Thanks for listening.


----------



## jeancbpugh

Okay, I'm in.

After several rounds of Atkins dieting over the last 6 years (losing weight only to gain it back plus more), I am now trying tiny lifestyle changes to improve my health. I am hoping for something more sustainable than Atkins was for me.

I joined Weight Watchers online-only 9/18/03, and have lost 22 pounds. I haven't started exercising yet.  (Remember I want sustainable changes.)

Hopefully my cholestral will go down, too.

Jean


----------



## Rhonda

Hi Everybody!!!   

*JessicaR* :  Welcome!  Isn't Atkins great??  It sounds like you've definitely found the best eating plan - and it's great that you find it so easy to stick with!     As far as Thanksgiving goes, you can eat low-carb, even if your family doesn't want to.  Just skip the potatoes - maybe make yourself some mashed cauliflower (I like mashing mine with cream cheese) instead.  Just say no to the stuffing, but if you have green beans - help yourself!  And, of course, turkey is fantastic!!  Good luck - let us know how it goes!

*jeancbpugh* :  Hi!    Congratulations on your weight loss so far - that's wonderful!!  We have lots of people here at WISH that are having great success with WW!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## lizdotcom99

Me and my SO have started Atkins...after three days I have lost 4 pounds....just have to keep it up.  We have decided that we will "cheat" on Thanksgiving...but cheat by having a small piece of an Atkins pumpkin cheesecake that I made and some green bean casserole, along with turkey and ham deviled eggs and stuff like that!!!   Here's to losing 10 pounds by the New Year!!!


----------



## LAinSEA

I've been lurking on this board for a little while and I'm very impressed with the acceptance and support of this community.

I need to lose somewhere between 60 and 70 lbs to be a healthy weight but more importantly, I want to be active and healthy.

Starting a weight loss program during the holidays is going to be difficult, but having tried to lose weight before and only to gain it back eating a "healthy" diet during the rest of the year is just about as bad.

WISH me luck, please.

Laurie


----------



## Octoberbride03

I'm jumping in here myself. I had started an exercise program b4 i got married, but the closer my wedding got and the more things i had to do it got tossed by the wayside. But now, I'm all moved and settled in and I found the book i had used for my exercise routine. So I am going back to it. I need to lots of weight really, but i don't own a scale. Not gonna buy 1 either. I prefer to measure myself in inches not lbs.  

For my goal I vow to use my Pilates book no less than 3 times per week. Fortuantely, I've already got a jumping on the drinking water thing. 


Maureen


----------



## sm4987

I started and then fell off.  Well, I'm joining again.  I need to loose 50 pounds (that's just cause I'm so short, I'm supposed to have a low weight)  I am doing weight watchers.  Thanks for this board!


----------



## saturday97

I've been a lurker here and I've already gotten great ideas and support!  My plan is actually nutritionist prescribed although I don't know what category it really falls in, low calorie sure, but it also feels a little like the zone diet.  I've been doing it for a month and I felt better instantly.  My goals are weight loss as well as increased energy!


----------



## Rhonda

Hi everyone!  

*Liadotcom99* :  Welcome to WISH (and to Atkins!).  Your goal for the New Year is very realistic!  Good luck!  

*LAinSEA* :  You've come to the right place for support and encouragement!!  Welcome!!  Are you planning on following a specific eating plan, or are you planning on just eating sensibly and exercising?  Personally, I find that following a specific plan works the best for me (low carb) - but you'll find all sorts of diet and exercise plans here on WISH, and we will be happy to support you whatever you choose to do!  

*Octoberbride03* :  Congratulations on your recent wedding!  And, you will find that with the support and encouragement you'll get here on WISH, you will be able to stick to your plan!  I've heard great things about Pilates - there are quite a few here that do it!  And, you've got a good start with the water drinking!  Good luck!   

*sm4987* :  You'll do great on WW!  There are many people here that are on WW and they love it!  You will see those 50 pounds melt off in no time!  Welcome to WISH!   

*Saturday97* :  Sounds like you're off to a great start!  The Zone is a very healthy diet, and you'll definitely see your goals of weight loss and increased energy very quickly!  Good luck!  Keep us informed of your progress!


----------



## GottaBeMe

I'm 6'0, 24 year old male and weight 230lbs. I would like to lose 45 lbs... and so now I'm officially taking the WISH challenge!!! 

I plan to lose the weight by eating healthfully, exersicing and PORTION CONTROL! I like the accountability of journaling and have already started one in the WISH journals folder and already have found lots of support!

So count me in and wish me luck!!

Rick


----------



## Tinkerbell_6/11/05

Just what I need for motivation! I'm doing Jenny Craig


----------



## alphaGeek

Hi,
This is a great board!  
I have recently quit Curves and have decided to go back to what worked for me about 8 years ago.  My nordic Track!  I am moving it to my bedroom so I can use it at night instead of laying in bed and watching TV.  My goal is to lose 2 shorts sizes by our next trip to WDW which is in Feb. (56 days!)
This will be our 11th trip I believe.  Can't wait to wear that new bathing suit I'm going to buy after the weight comes off


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome to WISH!!   

*GottaBeMe* :  You have definitely started out right!  You will lose those 45 pounds in no time!  Please keep posting here for encouragement, and also to give us support too!  Welcome!  

*Tinkerbell_6/11/05* :  Welcome to the WISH board!  We're thrilled that you've joined us!  Please let us know how Jenny Craig is going for you!  I think there a couple of other here on JC too.   

*alphaGeek* :  I agree - this is a great board!!   We're happy that you've joined us! Nordic Track is great exercise!  Are you planning on doing any specific kind of diet along with the exercise, or are you just eating "sensibly?"  Keep us informed of your progress!


----------



## Disfan1

I've been using the Richard Simmons Deal-A-Meal diet plan for almost a year and have already lost 45 pounds but I still need to lose 80 more. This will be a great way to get me motivated to hang in there for the two more years that it should take to lose all this weight.


----------



## brack

I have tried several diets over the years. Atkins worked great for me 20 years ago. Weight Watchers is a good way to eat but was difficult for me to keep up with. 

I have passed fifty and need to eat healthy plus lose the weight. My wife and I have started a modified South Beach (Weight Watcher influenced). So far I have lost 20lbs in four weeks. It has been easier than I thought to stick to it. I want to lose 30 more total but it is good to be back on track. 

I look forward to the encouragement of this forum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bubie2.5

Hi, I'm a lurker here, but after dealing with some issues and trying to lose weight on my own and the gaining it all back, I realized that I need some kind of support from people who are in the same situation.

So here I am, count me in. Today I start a new diet, guided by a nutritionist, it's a low cal diet. My fist goal is to lose 19 pounds (10% of my body weight). I want to be as fit as I can for my next WDW vacation.

I don't really know how things work around here so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## momoftwogirls

I'm in!  My goal is to lose 25 lbs. I hope to accomplish this by eating sensibly and exercising 3 to 4 times a week.  I need to lose the extra weight that I gained while pregnant with my last child.  I hope by committing this to writing I will be motivated to get back to a healthier life style.


----------



## TiggersPal

Hello all. Heard about your group through my sister, ibouncetoo. I am currently too short for my weight. And since I cannot change my height, here I am! I've heard such wonderful things about this group, and am looking forward to chatting with y'all!


----------



## sharoncity

Okay, here I am. I checked this board out a few weeks ago, but now I'm back and serious. 
I tried Atkins a few months ago. It was not for me personally. It was not something I could stick to as a new lifestyle. I lost 7 pounds in 2 weeks, but gained it all back and then some.
I signed up for WeightWatchers online today. My goal is to lose 26 pounds (I'll be very excited to just lose 20, but 26 would be better! ) I'm in the process of buying a treadmill as well, so I'm hoping the combination of the two will work for me.
Can't wait to spend some time chatting to everyone!


----------



## hammertime

Wow to see that I can get health support as well as WDW info all on the same Website! yeah!

Here's my story and my goals. Last year I was laid off of work so I decided that it was a great time to get in shape and starting eating healthy. I managed to loose 40  pounds.  Yeah. 

Unfortunately the last two months I've gained back 8lbs. Don't want that to turn into 10 and so on so I'm trying to get back to eating healthy and most importantly exercise. 

I have a few goals. My minimum goal is to loose 12lbs to put me under the 200 mark. I would really like to loose another 40lb but that seems to far away. 

I plan on doing this by eating healthy/portion control and by getting back into exercise. I really do love to exercise it's just finding the time to do it. The past couple weeks I've been better about getting some exercise in but I'm not up to 3 times a week yet. I've been doing tummy exercises for about a week now and it really feels good. My back, which has been aching, doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome!   

*disfan1* :  The Deal A Meal sounds like it's really working for you!  Keep up the good work - and stick around & let us know how it's going!  

*Brack* :  South Beach sounds like the way to go!  Lots of people are having great success with it!  Good luck!  

*bubie2.5* : Welcome to WISH!!!    You should do great on your low-cal diet!  And, you'll find plenty of support here too!  Please keep in touch and let us know how you're doing!

*momoftwogirls* :  Hi!    Exercise is a great thing!  By combining that with eating sensibly, you will lose those 25 pounds in no time!  You can do it!!

*TiggersPal* : LOL!!  I think we're probably all a little too short for our weight!!  Do you have a special eating program in mind (i.e., WW, low-carb, just eating sensibly, etc.)?  Sometimes it works better to have a little structure.  Whatever plan you choose - good luck!  Feel free to add your support to the WISH board whenever you can!   

*SharonCity* : Good luck with WW!  And, that treadmill will definitely help!  I'm sure you'll do great!  

*hammertime* : It's amazing what a little exercise will do, isn't it?  That's great that your back is doing better!  You will drop those 8 extra pounds very quickly!  Then, it's a matter of staying healthy and in shape!  Good luck!


----------



## GIGGLES266

Better late than never...Count me in please. I have been working out with a trainer for the past 6 months, didn't lose any weight but lost a dress size because of the inches I lost. Began the South Beach Diet 3 weeks ago and have lost 10 pounds. I would like to lose 10 more by April. I am going to Hawaii in 12 days so am glad that I have lost the 10 pounds already. Will be at Disney in April and really want to be at my goal weight by then.
My plan is to continue with the South Beach Diet as well as continue my exercise plan with my trainer.


----------



## bclydia

Well, it's time to get serious again about losing weight.  I've just gone back to Weight Watchers and all the Christmas parties are over.  I have a lot of weight to lose but I'd love to join in here to keep the motivation up.  Looking forward to reading all the tips and recipes etc!
I'm going to start walking with my baby girl in tow to try to get fit!


----------



## FonFon

Decided to wait until 2004 to begin with you all.  (I'm jealous - seeing all of the losses through the WISH clipart!!)  

We moved to a different state in the spring of 2003, and I lost my long-time gym.  We're in an area without bigger gyms that have classes that I am used to/that worked for me (spinning/Body Pump), so I fell off my workout routine.  DH bought me a barbell weight set for Christmas, so I can do Body Pump on my own at home.

DH and I want to run a 10K in January 2005, so we'll begin training for that come January 1, 2004.  I will also get back onto strength training (Body Pump), and we'll be eating more healthy.

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## TiggersPal

Personally, I do well with a low carb plan. I've used Atkins, and others and do a modified plan at the moment and it's working so far! Even with the holiday eating!!! So much, enjoy this site, however, I've had little time to reply as you can tell. Be patient with me - I'll have more time soon! My sister _ ibounce too is doing SOOOOO well on her plan, she's been the motivator extrordinare. (sp???) 

 hanging with my homies tonight and seeing a movie. Cold Mountain. Happy New Year - if I don't get back soon!!!!

PJ


----------



## tkd lisa

I'm officially joining.  I used to be very active taking and teaching Tae Kwon Do.  I got a new job 6 months ago and had to stop entirely.  Now the weight is coming on strong.

My goal is 20 pounds by next Christmas (I'm on the 10 day DCL Christmas cruise with WDW Lover).  I got the walking away the pounds videos for Christmas, and I'm planning on a diabetic type diet (can't imagine giving up carbs completely!).

So, count me in!


----------



## QueenTrident

Hello!  Just wanted to officially join the DIS WISH challenge.  I'm looking to lose weight and become more healthy.  I figure I have about 70+ pounds to lose.  I'm just taking it day by day.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## TiggersPal

So far down 3lbs! I have about 70 more to go! Feeling good, confident and hopeful!  

I am hoping as always, that I can stay on this track. The low carb thing seems to make me feel "clean". And I don't have the cravings - I can walk by cookies, cakes and not even CARE. I hope y'all are doing well, keep the Faith! Looking forward to 2004 with a hole new attitude!

  Hugs!

PJ


----------



## chager

I just found this board....ok I saw it but never checked to see what it was until tonight  We are planning another trip to WDW and Universal somewhere around the end of 2004 or the beginning of 2005. I need to be in better shape this time around. It was killer on me this past June when we went I am currently 212lbs, want to be 110lbs, but realize 130lbs is probably a realistic goal. I have just about every exercise video there is I think I was also given the new Dr. Phil book by our 9yr old. I guess that is a huge hint he is worried about me. SO I am now officially on board!! Just curious....any ideas on how to get the whole family to eat better when they are not veggie fans? Hubby and son only like corn!  I actually make small portions of other veggies for me to eat at dinner.  I am going to the library in the morning to find some healthy cooking cookbooks with food that  people actually eat  and not really wierd stuff..lol


----------



## Xtine76

Being the first of the year I am going to do the DIS wish!  My goal is to  lose 50 pounds and get in great shape by my vacation in August of 2004. I know I just have to stay motivated and work out more and apply myself to accomplishing my goal. Congratulations on all of you that have accomplished your goals and and those that are progressing on your way, I can't wait to start toward mine!!

Thanks in advance for your support!
Christine


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

DFiance and I are starting the Atkins diet tomorrow and I'm also joining curves as well as using our complex's gym on a regular basis. If anyone else is just starting and would like to be a "diet" buddy or something similar please PM me. Happy New Year Everyone and here's a toast to a happier and healthier 2004.


----------



## feiste

Thanks for the info on the great motivational tags!  I hope this works.


----------



## fabdisbabe

1/2/04 is my start date, starting at 205/20-22 and hoping for 105/3-4.

Fab


----------



## sha_lyn

I'm officially starting Atkins Induction on 1/5/04.

I'm 5ft3in 192.5 lbs.  size 20.
I want to get down to a fit 140 or so. About a size 12


----------



## Brier Rose

I don't know what took me so long to find this board, but I'm so glad I finally did!

 Starting the Atkins diet for the first time on Monday, January 5,
and also plan to start off walking 30min. a day.

I'm 5'5 and  weigh 230lbs. Hoping to lose 100 of it.

Up until 5 years ago,  I weighed about 108, so needless to say not only do I look awful, I FEEL even worse.

 I feel like having you all here for support will help alot. Just knowing that there is somewhere to go and ask questions, or just find someone that may be going through the same things  I am is so comforting.

 Looking forward to losing the weight and gaining some new friends!


----------



## Lindamary123

I would also like to join the DIS Wish challenge.  I started the South Beach diet today and I would like to lose 50 lbs.  

I have tried many diets in the past, but keep gaining the weight back after a few months. So... I hope this one works for me!

Thanks for the support!!

Linda


----------



## BONZO

*New boy sneaking in at the back of the class!*



Ok - for those of you that know me I'm probably the last person you'd expect here so don't tell a soul 


I'm not on any diet plan as such - I'm just going to cut out / down my alcohol intake and excercise a lot more.


Haven't thought about a target weight but I guess I'd like to lose 23lbs to get get down to a good "fighting weight" and consider tackling the Disney Marathon.

Oh - I'm *AlisonB's* DH.


----------



## CHARLADIZ

I'm starting my weight watchers tomorrow.  I ordered the WW kit on line and have received it and read everything so I'm gonna give it a try.  All of my excess weight is in the abdomen so I know it's not healthy for me as I have high BP and high cholesterol.  So I'm starting at 152 and hope to lose down to 125-130.  Since I will not be attending WW meetings I hope reporting on here will help alot!!  Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## GrayFal

Hi....DH started Atkins on 11/16/03 and has lost about 20 of 65 pounds he would like to lose.... I joined him on 11/30 and have lost about 15 - I have a very long way to go - and would rather focus on the continued life style change and healthy eating pattern we need to maintain. DH is looking at this as temporary - I realize we need to make a permanent change. I also have mobility impairment related to chronic back problems so another goal will be increased (HECK, any!!!) exercise.


----------



## M&C'sMom

I'm officially starting Atkins tomorrow, Monday Jan. 5th.  I'd like to lose about 25 pounds by May 1st, and 50 pounds by next December. I'm tired of feeling yucky!! I'm also planning to walk 4 times a week. I started that today!!

So glad to have found all of you!! I love reading all of your inspirational stories!!


----------



## MsPennieLane

Hi everyone  I'm continuing with my WW today, doing a re-start after the christmas and new year excess!  I had lost 6.5lbs before christmas but I think I've put that on and more - oops.  Plus we're off to Florida in just under 2 weeks.  Still, until I go, I'm going to work as hard as I can and will try not to go overboard on holiday like last time - I put on half a stone despite all the parks/shopping!  I weigh about 260lbs and want to get down to 154 by Christmas 2005.  My resolution for this year is to lose 53 by this time next year and to do more exercise.  I'm so glad I found this board, I need all the help, inspiration and kicks up the bum as possible    Here's to a good 2004!

Anz


----------



## Robinrs

*Alright already!! We're ready!!

Michael and I are starting Atkins Wednesday!

Why Wednesday? Well, today is his birthday and his aunt made him a BIG cake and pizza... nuff said!

I am determined to start the new year with a new attitude and a new lifestyle. My son is excited, too! I'm glad to have a partner in this!

Glad to see so many wonderful and familiar faces here. I'm so proud of how well most of you have done. You have no idea what this does for me.

Woo HOOOOO! We're on our way!*


----------



## WebmasterKathy

This is terrific- WISH has lots of wonderful new members already in 2004, and we're SO GLAD you've found us!

(Hi, Robinrs! It's so good to see you here!)

Just dive right in, find the weekly check in thread, and join us in Monday night WISH chats when you can!!!


----------



## nativetxn

WOW!!!  Look at all of the new members of my support group.  It is just wonderful to see all of these new faces.  

<b>GIGGLES266</b>  It's almost time for your trip to Hawaii, you lucky thing.  I hope you have wonderful weather and a <b>magical</b> time.  We have lots of WISHers who follow the South Beach way of eating.

When you get back hurry back to us and tell us about your trip.  We'll be waiting for you and saving your place.

<b>bclydia</b>  WWers is a wonderful program and there are lots of WISHers who have had terrific success with it.  I'll bet you do great.  

Don't let the amount of weight you want to lose discourage you.  Take it one pound at a time and one day at a time and you will <i>succeed</i>.  I promise.  

<b>FonFon</b>  Welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  I will list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that is alright.  Or would you prefer "exercising to better health"?

<b>TiggersPal</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH--it's great to see you here.  Your sister is a great motivator and cheerleader, isn't she?  We have lots of low carb WISHers, you're going to fit right in.

I'm going to be in Phoenix in February.  I hope I get to meet you then.

<b>tkd lisa</b>  It's wonderful to see you here, Lisa.  You sound very determined and I'll bet you do just great with your new and healthy lifestyle.

<b>QueenTrident</b>  Welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  You have the perfect attitude.  "One day at a time" is the only way to do this getting healthy stuff 

Shall I list your plan as eating sensibly?

<b>chager </b>  Welcome!  It's great to see you here on WISH.  I haven't read Dr. Phil's book but I know we have several WISHers who follow his "ultimate solution".  You're going to do great.  Why don't you post your question about vegetables on the board, I'll bet you get some great advice from your fellow WISHers.

<b>Xtine76</b>  Hi Christine and welcome to WISH.  You sound very determined and motivated, that's wonderful.  Will you be following a formal eating plan or shall I list you as "eating sensibly" in our roster?  Visit often.  WISH is a very helpful and motivating place.

<b>2angelsinheaven</b>  Welcome to the family   How is Atkins going for you so far?  No withdrawal, I hope.  Have you found a "buddy" yet?  You might want to post on the board about that, too.  We have so many new WISHers, I'll bet someone else is looking for a buddy, too. 

<b>feiste</b>  That member clipart looks great on you 

<b>fabdisbabe</b>  Welcome from another Atkins devotee.  I don't know what Power of 10 is, though.  I hope you can visit often.  You will be amazed at how helpful it is to participate in WISH.  

<b>sha_lyn</b>  It's great to see you here. Today is day 1 of your induction.  Good luck with this.  The first couple of days are the hardest.  If you get hungry <b>eat</b> and drink lots of water.  In a few days your appetite will disappear and you will have to remind yourself to eat.  It's amazing, really.  

Visit often and if you have any questions about the program all you have to do is ask.  There are lots of Atkins WISHers who are ready to help you with this 

<b>Brier Rose</b>  Welcome to WISH!  Today is your first day of induction.  Good luck.  The first few days are the hardest.  If you need help or support we will be here for you.  All you have to do is ask.

<b>Lindamary123</b>  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  We have many WISHers who follow the South Beach plan.  If you have any questions about the program just ask and you will receive speedy replies and great advice.

I think the secret to keeping the weight off once you have lost it is to not go back to the "old" way of eating.  My husband and I have taken Atkins as our lifetime plan, we know we will never eat sugar or flour again because if we do, we will gain our weight back and more.  This is a lifestyle change and I'll bet you do fine 

<b>BONZO</b>  Hello, my friend, it's wonderful to see you here.  Good for you taking control while you still have only 23 pounds to lose.  I wish I had done that, my life would have been lots more fun 

I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly".  "Drinking sensibly" just doesn't sound all that great.  What do you think?  Visit us as often as you can, okay?

<b>CHARLADIZ</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you decided to join us. 

WW is a wonderful plan and there are lots of WISHers who have had great success with it.  Several of them do WW online, too.  You have a ready made support group.  If you have any questions about the program just ask and you will get many answers and some terrific advice. 

<b>GrayFal </b>  Welcome to WISH, Pat.  You are so right, we have to make a permanent lifestyle change to be successful.  My husband and I both follow Atkins and plan to follow this way of eating for life.

You're going to do great, I'm sure.  We have lots of low carbers (Atkins and other plans) here on WISH.  If you have questions about the program, just ask and you will receive some excellent advice.  Visit often!

<b>M&C'sMom</b>  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  Today is day one of your induction.  The first few days are the hardest but it gets easier, I promise.

Visit us often and if you need help or support all you have to do is ask.  We'll be here for you.

<b>MsPennieLane</b>   Welcome to WISH.  It was great seeing you in chat yesterday.  Transatlantic chat is lots of fun.

WW is an excellent program.  We have lots of WISHers who have had great success following that plan and I'm sure you will be successful too.

It's almost time for your trip.  Very exciting, huh?  

<b>Robinrs</b>  Welcome to WISH, my friend.  Will Michael be taking the challenge too?  I know he posts sometimes, I hope he will stop by and say hello occasionally 

You know that I'm an Atkins fan.  I'll bet you do great with this way of eating.  It's the easiest thing I've ever done.  The first few days are a little tough until you get all of those refined carbohydrates out of your system but after that it is sooooo easy.

Good luck with this, and please visit us often.  WISH is a supportive and helpful place.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you haven't done so already.  What we do is begin with a <b>zero loss</b> no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.

There is an excellent post by our own LisaTx telling you how to add the member clipart to your signature right <b>HERE</b>.</i>

It's wonderful to see all of you here with us on WISH.  The best part of WISH is the support group which is made up of men and women following just about every eating plan there is.  The support group is always here and ready to help you if you need help and to offer support and encouragement.  All we ask in return is that you help <i>us</i> if we need help.  It's a wonderful deal really, no dues, no meetings just unqualified and never ending support.  I love it here and I'm sure that you will too.

So!  Is everyone ready to <i>succeed</i>?  That's what we do here, you know, we <b>succeed</b>!  You're going to be successful too, I'm <i>sure</i> of that.  Onward and downward my friends.  Welcome to our happy family 

Katholyn


----------



## luvmydogs

Hello everybody!   I'm joining WISH today to help me maintain my 110lb. weight loss.  Sometimes trying to maintain is SOOOOOO HARD, but I really want to commit to staying healthy (it's amazing what the loss has done for my cholesterol, triglycerides, and b.p.) for the rest of my life.  Much luck and good wishes to everyone!


----------



## TooBoyz4us

After several false starts in late 2003, I am determined to make this a go.

I am committing to the Carbohydrate Addicts plan, as this worked very well for me in the past.
My goal is to lose at least 75lbs before our next WDW trip in October 2004.

I need lots and lots of support   

~Chris


----------



## arizonacolbys

Over the summer I was a member of the WISH challenge & did very well on Atkins. I fell off the wagon over the holidays & am jumping back into things this year with a new plan. A co-worker & myself are trying Weight Watchers thru the on-line service. I am looking forward to watching the scale go down over the next few weeks.  

Thanks & good luck to everyone!


----------



## IloveDMB

Back in May, I started the Atkins diet and by August I had lost 30 pounds!

Well, once school started again, I couldn't control myself, and I gained a little weight, but basically kept around the same weight.

Then the holidays came and everything went out of the window.  I'm afraid to step on the scale and look at my weight.

Anyways, after I type this I am going to weigh myself because this morning I started Atkins again.  I'm a tad tired but I'm forcing myself not to take a nap.

I will be starting a journal sometime soon so please come over and comment on that!

My mom and I are doing this together and that is what we did over the summer, which helped.

I'm trying to decide whether I should go for a high weight loss (like 100 pounds ) or go for something more realistic (like 50).  Any suggestions?

Thanks everyone and I'm excited to be joining the challenge.


----------



## Rhonda

Welcome to a new year of WISH everybody!!!   

*luvmydogs* :  Congratulations on your fantastic loss!  That's incredible - you must be so proud of yourself!!  Did you follow a certain diet and/or exercise plan?  We'll be happy to be here for you as you maintain!   

*TooBoyz4Us* :  Well, you came to the right place for lots & lots of support!   The CA plan will be great for you - you'll feel so good while following it!  It's great to be healthy and lose weight at the same time!  

*arizonacolbys* :  Welcome back!  Good luck with WW - I know lots of people here are having great success with it!  Keep in touch and let us know how it's going!  

*ILoveDMB* :  Welcome to WISH!  I don't think there's anything wrong with having a long-term goal of 100 pounds - but maybe look at shorter goals in the meantime!  You'll lose your first 20 pounds on Atkins in no time!  And, you'll be feeling so healthy that the rest of the 80 pounds will be a breeze!  Good luck - and keep us informed!  We're here for you!


----------



## Trish5768

I'm going to give Dr. Phil's diet a whirl.  Has anyone had any success with it?  I'm also going to start working out 3 or 4 times a week.  I would like to lose about 65 pounds as I'm 197 right now.  My first goal will be my cousin's wedding in April-hoping to be down at least 20 lbs by then.  W.I.S.H me luck and thanks!


----------



## Valentine

Okay...so I am ready to start again... but this time I am not stopping.... I have started going back to Curves (which I love btw!!)   I had to stop because I fell during the blackout here over the summer and really screwed up my knee and rotator cuff.. but Now I am all healed and ready to go!!! I lost about 15 lbs over the summer... and put back on about 5 since I stopped exercising...   sooooo here I am ready to recommit... I joined WW again last night and have been OP all day.. not a moment of wanting to stray.... and I also have the Dr. Phil book... I will read it.. and maybe try and do a combination of the 2... see what works best for me....  ... so.. good luck to us all.... and I hope to see alot less of us next year  

Kathy


----------



## blondepixieduster25

Well i packed on the winter weight ughhhhh.  SO it back to weight watchers online for me My goal is 20 pounds by april.

Wish me luck!!

Tracy


----------



## tw1nsmom

I'd like to join too.  I started south beach on 1/1/04.  My big goal is to lose 110 pounds, but if I could get under 200 and stay there I would be really happy. I haven't seen the underside of 200 since high school.  Right now I'm not sure if I can do this.  I've tried and given up on just about every diet out there.  I can use all the support I can get.


----------



## Bacrd

> _Originally posted by tw1nsmom _
> *I'd like to join too.  I started south beach on 1/1/04.  My big goal is to lose 110 pounds, but if I could get under 200 and stay there I would be really happy. I haven't seen the underside of 200 since high school.  Right now I'm not sure if I can do this.  I've tried and given up on just about every diet out there.  I can use all the support I can get. *



Wow...the exact duplicate of my life !!

Here to joining  !!!

In 2001, I lost 40 lbs on Atkins for my daughters wedding and have since put all but 8 lbs back on.   My goal now is to loose 50 lbs to go to Cancun in September.... I'll probably still look like a "beached whale".... but a smaller one !!!!

Help me!!!!!!!


----------



## Byrd

After three knee surgerys during the past 4 years I have gained 60 pounds. That's awful. If I don't stop I hate to think what I'd way in ten more years.

So... I need your help and will give support to all of my new friends here!

I plan to do my best by watching what I eat, try more low fat, and walk, walk ,walk

Started walking today. Walked twice for a 1.5 mile. Not as much as I used to to but it is a start.
Thanks for all you do.

(My name is Cathy and I hope to be a slimmer teacher. This is my 30 th year teaching. This should help the knee and blood pressure)
How and where do I report?
Byrd


----------



## DizMare

Hello, All!
I made WW goal weight November a year ago, but I seem to use that goal weight more as a trampoline than a gate.     I want to do two things:  get to my goal weight and STAY there and do it in healthy manner (rather than nearly starve the day before weigh in, and then pick the absolutely lightest clothes to get weighed in, sigh...)

Oh, and I am also PUMPED to become a WISH walker!  Thanks lulu201 for telling me about this.  The training for this big event is bound to be a major help in tonnage reduction!

Maryann


----------



## Rhonda

Hello Everyone!  

*Trish5768* :  I don't know much about Dr. Phil's diet, but I've seen it discussed here!  Whatever diet you choose, you'll find lots of support here on WISH!  Welcome!  

*Valentine* :  Curves is great!  I'm glad you're feeling better, and good luck!  We're here for you!  

*Blondepixieduster25* :  Good luck!  I think just about everyone here is in the same boat as you! LOL!  But, we're here to support each other - so keep us informed of your progress!  :happy1: 

*Tw1nsmom* :  You've definitely come to the right place for support!  And, I'm sure you will have success with the SBD!  For me, eating low carb is the only way to go!  I'm under 200 for the first time in years!  You will feel so great, that you won't ever want to go back to your old way of eating!  Good luck!  

*Bacrd* :  We're here to help!  As you've already learned, Atkins is the way to go!  Eating low carb is healthy, as well as successful in helping you lose weight!  You will look marvelous in your new smaller-size swim suit in Cancun!!  

*Byrd (Cathy)* :  Welcome!  You've "reported" to the right place!  And, you're on the right "track" too!  Walking is great for you!  You will be seeing those 60 pounds drop off in no time!  

*DizMare* :  Stick with us to keep motivated on your diet, as well as training to be a WISH walker!!  And, be sure to share your motivation with us as well!  Good luck!


----------



## DVC Jen

Hi  I just posted on the mail forum introducing myself and now I am posting here letting everyone know that I also wish to join the challenge.  My goal is 60 pounds.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Kimickey

My name is Kim and I'm new to the WISH.  I'm going to take another jab at losing weight this year.  Sign me up for the WISH.  My goal is to lose 35 lbs.  and tone my body.   I'm 5'9 and weigh 169 I  just had my second baby this past December and want to lose the baby fat.


----------



## HookdonWDW

Hi,

It's a new year, and time for a new me!  I actually started last month, and my goal is to lose 50 pounds by next Christmas, and 90 pounds total.  I've joined Curves, and so far I love it.  I'm also doing their low carb diet... might be tough for someone who thinks pasta is the ideal food!

Lisa


----------



## wdw4life

Hi to everyone! 

What a great place this is!  I have a lot to lose.  Started last week with a combo of Dr. Phil/eating sensibly.  So far so good!


----------



## marsh0013

i've been reading this board for a long time now, and i decided to finally post and become a part of wish.

i'm 22, 5'6", 132.  yes, i know, that it well within a healthy limit, but i am not happy with it.  the number i'm more concerned about is the size 12 pants that i wear.  granted, i wear them loose, but i'm not comfortable with how tight the 10s are.  my goal is to get to a size 6, and once i'm there, i'll see if i'm comfortable with that.  

i was trying to just do portion control/calorie counting and exercise, but i decided to join ww online on sunday night on the spur of the moment, just because i feel like i need some sort of plan to follow, otherwise, i will go overboard sometimes.

i'm really active, i run 5 times a week, right now i'm running 3.5 miles per run, working on adding more distance.  

so thanks for reading, and i look forward to talking to you guys!  you seem like a really great, encouraging, and supportive group!


----------



## carriebrown

I also would like to join.  I have been lurking here for awhile and reading all of the supportive threads and I have decide to join.  Tonight my sister and I decided to become workout buddies and are joining Curves tommorrow. I would like to thank those of you who are doing Curves for helping me decide to going this way. 

I am 5'2" and weigh 160 and my goal is to lose 35 pounds and make a life change that will lift me spirits.  And being that I am a Carbaholic this will be a big challenge for me but reading the encouragement that is here and the help of my sister I think that this time I can do it.


----------



## pwcarlson

Hello All,

My name is Pam and I love to eat. That is my problem.  I started SBD after a wonderful Disney Cruise and Disney vacation this fall. My DH has lost 35 pounds so far  on it and I have lost 20.  I was feeling a bit strained on the diet so thought I would join WISH to get the encouragement to get over the hurtles.  I also started back at Curves this week too.  My goal is to drop from 232 to 135. I am now at 211.

I would love to get back to my normal weight for a Disney Cruise in 2005.  Castaway Cay here I come!


----------



## KimRaye

Hi all!!  I would love to take the WISH challenge with you and join in.  I started Weight Watchers on Monday and I have a lot of weight to lose.  This could take a while.  

TO OUR HEALTH!!!


----------



## scrappinMickey

I would also like to take the WISH challenge!   I have tried every diet there is, but I have a hard time sticking with them.   I love, love sweets and carbs!   I just got back from skiing and finally got frustrated with my weight!  I could stand to lose about 40 lbs. and would really like to by this summer.  

On Sunday I started cutting back on my carbs and cutting out sugar as much as possible.  I already feel lighter.  I also got out my SBD book and trying to plan out some meals so I can get with it.  Oh, I am also going to walk more and exercise!!  

This time I will do it!!


----------



## Maude4Disney

Ok, I guess I'd better post my info here if I'm going to get serious about taking the WISH challenge...  my current weight is 200 (8 lbs less than last Wednesday    ) and I've been doing Atkins for a week.  I've also started using my WATP tapes...again.  Didn't stick to them last couple of times that I tried them, but the motivation is better this time around.  I'm looking for support this time around, which I didn't do before.  Big Mistake!  I'm hoping to make my goal of 135 by the time our trip to Disney rolls around.  Only 65lbs more to go!


----------



## nativetxn

Yay!  More new members in our support group.  This is great!

<b>DVC Jen</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  Will you be following a formal eating plan or "eating sensibly"?  Let me know, okay?

<b>Kimickey</b>  It's great to see you here.  Welcome to WISH.  Good luck with your new healthy lifestyle.  Let me know if you will be following a formal plan.  When I update the member roster I like to include the plan, too.  Visit WISH as often as you can--it's a very motivating and helpful place.

<b>HookdonWDW</b>  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  We have several WISHers who follow the Curves eating plan.  I'll bet you do great--finding the right plan for <i>you</i> is the most important key to success and it's sounds like you have found your plan.  

<b>wdw4life</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a warm welcome to WISH.  How great that you decided to join us.  I hope you can visit often.

<b>marsh0013</b>  Welcome to WISH.  Good for you taking control of your size now.  I'll bet you do great.  There are lots of WISHers who follow the WW plan so if you have any questions about the program, all you need to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies and excellent advice.

<b>carriebrown</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I think you're going to like it here.  The support is wonderful and it's always available.  Just come here to us if you need motivation and support.  We'll be here for you.

<b>pwcarlson</b> I'm glad you decided to join us here, Pam.  We have several WISHers who follow SBD and they have had great success.  Sounds like you are quite successful with that plan, too.

Visit as often as you can, okay?  I think you will find WISH to be a friendly and helpful place.

<b>KimRaye</b>  Hello, my friend!  It's great to see you here.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  WW is a wonderful program and lots of WISHers have had great success with it.  You're going to be successful, too, I'm sure of it.

Now, don't go worrying about how much weight you need to lose.  Pick an interim goal and go for it.  Take it one day at a time and one pound at a time and you will reach your final goal successfully.  I promise.

<b>scrappinMickey</b>  Welcome to WISH.  So, shall I list your eating plan as SBD, "controlled carbohydrate" or "eating sensibly"?  I'm nosy, aren't I?

Visit us often, okay?  I think you're going to like it here.

<b>Maude4Disney</b>  I'm so glad you decided to join us.  You have a wonderfully positive attitude and that attitude is going to help you reach goal.  You've already had wonderful success on Atkins.  I follow that eating plan too and so do many other WISHers.  If you have any questions about the program all you need to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies and advice.  Welcome!

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  What we do is start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

I'm tickled to see so many new faces.  I hope you will visit WISH often and participate in the discussions.  Your participation on WISH is very helpful to all of us and I think you find that it is helpful to <i>you</i> too.  Welcome to my support group 

<i>Onward and downward</i>  

Katholyn


----------



## Melora

OK..OK

I gotta do something!  I need to loose this stinking weight! Ive been battling with it it for years now, since my 3rd kid was born. (almost 15 years)

Up and Down........Up and Down........Up and Down........

I lost 50 pounds, gained it back, (not right away and then for specifc non reaccuring reasons) lost 25 last year, gained it back, lost the 25 again and now am creepign back up again. There has been lots of change and other stressful things in my life and now that things are gone, I think I can do this and keep it off forever. But its the getting started that I have trouble with.

I want to be "In the Zone". I am hoping this place can help me.

I need to lose about 70 pounds...  

I don't want to hit 40 and look like this. I don't want to spend another summer hating my legs and not go to the pool with the kids cuz Im so embarassed. We are going to Hawaii in April (my 1st time) and I would love to go scuba diving.. not at THIS weight I won't.

SO here I am to be a big loser!!  

BTW..I'm following the "Body for Life" program.


----------



## KristiKelly

Hi!  I've been on Community and DVC board for awhile, now I'm on the WISH as well.  I returned to WW 1-1/2 weeks ago.  I want to lose 20-25 lbs.  I weighed in on Monday and had lost 3.2 lbs.  I also started back to Curves, had not been since mid-December.  It's great to know that there is support out there.  
I originally joined WW  after my son was born (1997) 6-1/2 years ago I joined, at the time was nursing and the weight literally fell off and I maintained until I got pregnant in 1999.  I went back when my daughter was a year old, but was not quite motivated at the time and didn't stick with it.  Now I'm motivated and ready.  I love WW, I feel it's the easiest to stick with and have the foods you love - gotta have my potatoes!!


----------



## mom2bandp

Okay, so here we go.  I started out my first pregnancy at 5'3 and 135 lbs., not exactly my ideal weight, but I felt okay.  After 2 babies in 2 years I only got back down to 147 after each pregnancy.  I've gotten down to 143 in the past couple of weeks (after the flu...ugh!).  I've weaned my youngest from nursing and I'm ready to get these extra pounds off.  My goal is to lose 15 lbs.  I started walking and Pilates this past weekend, and Atkins today.  I'm very excited and a little apprehensive.  This is going to be my "support group", and I want to let everyone know how appreciative I am of you all.  Thanks!


----------



## myhandd

I really "wish" I had joined this earlier!

Here's the story, used to be a college baseball player (quite the athlete) got out of school, went to work, stopped activity, gained 130 pounds at my desk jobs.  Took a new position with the phone company 3 years ago.  Was told about a 275 lb weight limit for new hire technicians.  My manager said it was not mandatory for my position as a manager of outside techs, but that I should lose the weight as an example to my techs.  Lolygagged around until last April.  Started Atkins lost 36 pounds until our early Sept. trip to DW, fell off the wagon, backslid until week before Christmas.  In the meantime, after the first of the year, new co. policy included managers have to be at 275 or below.  So I now have three motivations, keeping my job, my health and being there for my 3 yr.old little boy and wife.  Good news is I am 32, in excellent health for my weight.  In April I weighed 330 lbs.  Lost down to 294 in Sept.  Gained back to 311 middle of December, since Dec. 18, I have lost down to 296 and the good news is that I am on the best loss plan I have ever seen, Atkins and I have never had the focus that I now have
.
Anyway, my goal is 220 lbs. time frame undetermined, but I am not stopping the diet till I get there.  I am a very athletic 296.  

My weight loss plan is Atkins.  My exercise plan is 2 1/2 hours of full court basketball on Monday nights at church, and one hour of walking everyday at lunch.  My goal is to be at 275 before end of March.

If you are religious, please offer up a prayer for me, I need your support and in turn I will support for you.  Great idea to the keeper of this website!

Thanks!


----------



## SparkyC

Hi there, I've visited here many times and I think it is my time to join the WISH challenge.   I know I don't have to give so much detail, but it will help me to be honest, if you can bear with me.

I'm 28, 5'4", and 158 lbs., up from around 148 lbs. this summer.   I am the pear-i-est of the pears, very small on top (six 6-8) and more like a size 12+ in the thighs and legs.  I'm *very* weight loss resistant, but I am also *very* done with feeling badly about that.

I'm reasonably fit and have a lot of good muscle mass, thanks to my best friend and fiance Keith and some serious time at the gym.  Keith inspired me to check out the gym years ago when we were only buddies at work.  I was at my all time high weight of 185 at that time, around 1998, following my big sister's death, college, and a whole lot of stress!

I lost weight at that time just from working out, and maybe even a little from stress.  Honestly I had no real diet plan.

By this past summer my gym habits had become really, uh, relaxed and I began to resent the gym a great deal and feel sorry for myself, including that Keith is a VERY athletic, competitive cyclist whereas I have a hard time gaining fitness no matter how hard I work.  This came to a head in August when I somehow injured my knee and hamstring.  It took 3 doctors, one who just said I was crazy, and $$$ of physical therapy but now I am  feeling better and I am DONE with the attitude that I couldn't seem to get over this summer.

I'm back at the gym in "rehab" phase.  I used to do an hour on the treadmill (walking, not running, since my stress fracture from years ago---yes, I have TERRIBLE legs!) or ellipse trainer plus weights, but I am only at about 15 minutes on the ellipse trainer right now before pain sets it---but that is GREAT progress!  I do serious upper body weights for toning and strength, two sets.

I'm trying to figure out my goal weight.  I think that 140 is reasonable.  I have to talk to my doctor more though.  I have put on a lot of muscle (not bulky, but a good amount) in recent years, and I never have gotten below 145 where she thinks my body is really comfortable.  I will say 140 for now though, because I feel like that is where my body feels right.

I say I am weight loss resistant because I can work out 5 times a week (and active, on my feet, up and down stairs 20 times daily at work too) and eat a diet with controlled portions of whole grains, fruits, veggies and meats, low in sugars and refined carbs and....stay exactly the same.

My plan is to be at that gym, enjoying it, with consistency, every week now. 

My plan is to stop believing that I just can't lose weight.  I think the mind is very powerful, and if I keep believing this, I will not succeed.

We eat a very reasonable diet, which I plan to continue with, but I plan to keep on keeping my food and exercise journal (which I keep in iCal on my iBook!).

I'm ready!  I want to do this, and I can do this.  I want that little banner!


----------



## scrappinMickey

Thanks for the welcome nativetxn!  I guess I am really doing "controlled carbs", I think I have combined Sugar Busters, Atkins, SBD and made up my own   Plus, taking Advocare vitamins.

I've done strictly protein this week and lost 5 lbs. already, though I know that will slow down!  Finally getting over the sugar withdrawals, that is the hardest part for me.  Again, thanks for the welcome and this board is great help!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I've finally made the decision to join the WISHers for real.  I've lurked, and occasionally posted here (most recently about my 1/2 marathon experience!) 

My goal isn't nearly as ambitious as many of you folks.  I lost 45 pounds with Weight Watchers 6 years ago....very slowly over the last 2 years I've put back on almost 10 of those pounds.  I am an exercise FREAK.  I love to work out - cycle, run, lift weights, yoga, step classes - you name it, I do it.  I have a lot of lean muscle mass, but lately it's become a bit *well protected* by that stubborn layer of fat over it!  What I'm really looking to do is lose 7 -10 pounds of fat while maintaining the muscle that I've worked so hard to achieve.

I think my biggest problem is not that I make BAD food choices, it's just that I make TOO MANY food choices!  I just LOVE good food.  I can live without the chips, candy, cakes or cookies....they aren't my downfall.  It's the QUANTITY that's really my problem, not the QUALITY.

So here's my official commitment.  Monday morning I'm going to have my weight and body fat analysis done at the gym.  And from there....I plan on being a LOSER! (how often can we be proud to be called a LOSER! )


----------



## Linda Talbot

Please add my name to the Wish list.  I post on the Community Board and sometimes on the Camping board.
I start Weight Watchers today!  It is so easy to gain a few extra pounds, a cookie here, an ice cream there, extra helping of mashed potatoes and gravy.  Well, NO MORE!
I stepped on my scale last week and saw a number that I have never seen before and hope to never see again.  I need help.
My eating has spiraled out of control.  Now is MY time.
So, please be patient with me, I am sure I will have both good and bad weeks, but I am determined to be healthier and to weigh less than I do now.


----------



## glindamood

Joining all of you too.  This is such a supportive group - just reading motivates me.  Like some of the posts I have read - I love to eat, when I am sad, mad, bored, happy, hungry, not hungry, so I guess that means no excuse needed.  I am going to try Sugar Busters to start but am researching Adkins, it seems to be working for many of you.  I don't even know what I weigh, don't particularly care other than I am a size 22 and I would like to be a size 12!  I turn 50 this year and would like to be able to participate in activities that I now just watch.  So, here I go.  

And thanks in advance for all the support - to help me get to this point and beyond!


----------



## AdventurerKat

I even added the clip art.


----------



## anabelle

I want to join in...I need all of your encouragement.  I have low blood sugar and it has been really getting bad lately.  So I decided it is time to start watching those carbs.   I can't get myself to try Atkins.  I just couldn't do it.  I will be watching my carb and fat intake while reducing my calories..  I already walk on the treadmill 3-4 times a week.  Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## DVC4US

Count me in!  I would like to join the WISH list.  I am trying to shed some excess wait and work toward a healthier lifestyle.  I am trying to do this by working out 4-5 times a week and eating a healthier diet.  We have several vacations planned for this year and I really want to feel better and look better for them.  They are: Mom & Daughter trip to WDW in March, Easter cruise in a Cat 1, Hawaii over the summer, and the 10 day Christmas cruise.

LeiLani


----------



## Dopey & Grumpy

I started 3 months ago and the weight isn't coming off as fast as I'd like it to but I've lost 6 1/2 lbs... but I've lost 10 INCHES!!!  I feel great and I plan on doing this for life.  I've joined Curves and I think it's the best excersize program available - at least for me.

Please add me to your list of people taking the W.I.S.H Challange.


----------



## sln88

I want to wish. I wish I was skinny I wish I was skinny 

Started low carbing 1/19/04

Want to be in Onederland by spring

and 50# lighter by my WDW trip 10/04!!


----------



## mkcp91

I've been lurking here for a few weeks and I am starting Atkins induction period today.   I am trying to lose about 28 pounds and gain better cardiovascular health.

I read Atkins' book cover to cover several times and spent the last week getting my cupboards and fridge ready.

I'm not very active lately, so I'm starting my exercise slowly.  I plan to do 15 minutes per day, 5 days a week and build from there as my endurance increases.

I love the total support I've seen on this board.  When I mention to friends that I'm starting Atkins, the usual response is, "why?  you don't need to lose any weight!"  While I'm sure their intentions are good, I know what I weighed before my son (now 3) was born and what I weigh now.

Going to make my first Atkins breakfast now!  Followed by a low impact areobic video.  Thanks for letting me be a part of WISH!

~Heather
 
(my son liked this smiley and asked me to add it!!)


----------



## summersfam4

Hello WISH!  I would love to join you.  My plan is to loose at least 2 sizes!  I am now I size 12 but I really want to return to an 8.  With my first DD (now 5 ) I was slightly overweight to begin with and the pregnancy just gave me an excuse to pack on the pounds.  My highest weight afterwards was 215lbs.  Two years ago I got serious and weighted in summer of 2002 at 139lbs.  I felt great and wore the 8 I had been weighting for.  Then I again got pregnant with the second daughter (giving me the two girls I had always wanted) she's now 10 months.  I again gained weight but not quite as much and I have been working to lose weight again but haven't been as dedicated so I am going to join here for some MAJOR motivation!  I am 149lbs now and am hoping to be 130-135 by our next Disney Trip in September which gives me lots of time but I am hoping for some great results by Spring so that I can get some great new clothes!

Congrats to all of you BIG WEIGHT LOSERS!  I have been looking at all of those wish icons and I am wishing for one of my own!

Kelly 

When you wish upon a star!

By the way my plan is both to eat sensibly and WORK OUT WORK OUT WORK OUT!  (I run, do some TTAP exercises, and bike)!


----------



## Kmygrl73

Hello. I would love to join WISH.  I got married in 2000.  I had one child in 2001 and then I just had another child in 2003.  I also broke my leg last April so I have gained about 40 lbs in the last 3 or so years.  I just joined WW last Tuesday so tomorrow I will be weighing in.  I am hoping to join Curves sometime soon but I don't know if I can fit it in my schedule.  I work full time and try to spend time with my kids when I get home at night.  I am hoping I can finally lose this weight since I am really getting depressed about it.  I can't believe that I weigh this much.  I am 30 years old and should be able to wear nice things and feel good about myself.  I love to walk but with my bad leg and this cold weather , I am not able to do that.  Wish me luck on my 1st weigh in tomorrow!  

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## DavidandDenise

Hello!  After chatting last night with some WISH members, I decided to join today.  My goals are to eat better and workout more.  I'm in my healthy weight range, but I'd like to be on the lower end of it.  I've started weight lifting more and have been tryng to work in more cardio.  My DH and I are both teachers so we do a great job working out over the summer, but are more pressed for time during the school year.  I lost 18 pounds between last March and July, but have 5 of that back on since the school year started.  Since we are going to DW twice this year, I decided to use those dates as my goal dates.  I'd like to lose 10 lbs. before our spring trip and another 10 or so before our summer one.  Currently, I am lifting upper body twice a week and lower body once a week.  I run 2-3 miles three times a week, ride the bike once or twice or do aerobics with teachers at school, and started doing pilates once a week.  That may seem like a lot, but compared to how active I am over the summer, it just isn't enough.  I've tried to start the eating a small meal/snack every three hours and I think it's a good thing for me.  It keeps me satisfied so I don't overeat and I've been buying (and eating)   more fruit.  My DH runs with me, but that's just for fun and to keep his heart healthy.  He is the perfect weight for his heighth, perhaps even a little to low (so says his mother)    I love the support he gives me.  So, I guess you can say both DavidandDenise are trying to stay healthy.


----------



## jordgubben

Last night I joined Weight Watchers with my mom.  This weekend I am going to join the YMCA with my husband so that I can start swimming again and get back into shape.  I was inspired because I have been asked to be in my friends wedding in Sweden this year (a country which is defininitey in shape).  Amazingly I wasn't this inspired for my own wedding in '02 but oh well.  Anyway, peer pressure can be a good thing and knowing that I'll be standing next to her friend who is a size 4 was plenty.

In the spirit of peer pressure I would love it if you add me to your WISH list.  I'm very excited about one day trading up to the 5 pound and then some clippies.


----------



## lacool

Okay folks, count me in.  After movitaion from the WISH chat last night, I am jumping on the wagon with both feet.  I lost 47 lbs on WW 2 years ago, but since we moved to NC the weight has slowly been creeping on.  I want to take off 10 lbs.  I know all the stuff I am doing wrong -- not enough water, not journaling, not enough cardio in my exercise.  Now it is time to change those things.


----------



## minniemouse71

Went to my first WW meeting tonight.  I need to loose about 1/2 of me. Wish me luck.     I hope it was ok to add the clip art to my first post here.  I am hoping it will inspire me to add more, they are really cool.  I will be checking here for lots of easy recipes.


----------



## Daisy-J&D

This is such a good idea and exactly what I need. I have just started my plan in the past week. I am focusing on more exercise with less junk food. No specific diet plan. Right now I weigh 205 pounds, size 16 the most ever. I started dieting at at 15 where I dropped from 127 to an unhealthy 103. Since then my range has been 140 - 160 ( size 9 - 12/14) with a high in college of 170.  I am a victim of the dreaded yo-yo diet.

In the past year and a half I have gradually increased to my current weight.  I believe this is because I've gone from an active student working in a restaurant to an office worker. Basically I sit on my bum all day long and stare at a computer - then I go home and sit on my bum all evening staring at the tv or computer.  I'm hoping to get down (several pounds) so that I can fit into my Disney clothes from my previous vacation and to feel better. 

Exercise, Exercise, Exercise!!! 

~  Jaime


----------



## nativetxn

I'm so happy to see so many new faces. Welcome to our WISH family!

<b>Melora</b>   It's great to see you here.  Good luck with "body for life", I understand it is a great program.

<b>KristiKelly</b>  Welcome to WISH.  WW is a terrific program.  I'll bet you do great with it.

<b>mom2bandp</b>  Welcome to WISH.  Good for you taking control while you still have only 15 pounds to lose.  Wish I had done that.  We have lot's of low carbers here, I follow that way of eating myself and I love it.  

<b>myhandd</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you decided to join us.

Sounds like you have some great motivation to get healthy.  Lots of us follow Atkins here, including me.  It's a great program.

<b>SparkyC</b>   Welcome to WISH!  You sound very determined and motivated.  You're going to do great reaching your goal.  I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly".

<b>scrappinMickey</b>  I'll list your plan as "controlled carbohydrate", then.  

<b>AKASnowWhite</b>  I'm really glad you decided to join us!  I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly".  You're going to be a WISH, success.  I'm sure of it!

<b>Linda Talbot</b>  Welcome!  WW is a wonderful program.  We have lots of WISHers who follow the tenets of WW.  You're going to succeed, just wait and see. We all have good and bad weeks.  Heck, we all have good and bad <i>days</i>.  We'll be here if you need us and we understand exactly how you feel.

<b>glindamood</b>   Welcome to WISH, I'm glad you decided to join us.



> when I am sad, mad, bored, happy, hungry, not hungry



We have a lot in common, my friend, I do the same thing.  Let us know how Sugar Busters works for you.  

<b>AdventurerKat</b>  I'm glad to see you here.  Will you be following a formal eating plan or will you be "eating sensibly"?  Let me know.	

<b>anabelle</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  Controlling your refined carbohydrate intake is going to help your low blood sugar, I'll bet.  I'm glad you decided to join us.

<b>DVC4US</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  I'll list your plan and "eathing sensibly", if that's alright.

<b>Dopey & Grumpy</b>  Losing 10 inches is awesome progress!  We have lots of CURVES WISHers.  It's a great program and I'm sure you will have great success with it.

<b>sln88</b>  I'm glad you decided to join us!  Low carbing is a great way to lose weight.  We have lots of low carbing WISHers who have had wonderful success with that way of eating.  I'm sure you will see success, too.

<b>mkcp91</b>  Welcome to WISH!  How great to see you here.  Lots of Atkins WISHers here, including me.  If you have any questions about the program all you need to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies.

<b>summersfam4</b>  Welcome to WISH.  Good for you taking control while you are still close to your goal weight.  Wish I had done that, life would have been no much nicer 

We have other WISHers working their way to better health with exercise and eating sensibly.  You have a ready made support group just waiting to help you along.  So, visit often!

<b>Kmygrl73</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you found us.  WW is a wonderful program, I'll bet you do great.  If you can't find the time to go to CURVES try to find a workout video that you can do at home.  You will lose a lot more quickly if you exercise.  Visit us often, okay?  It is very motivating to visit WISH.

<b>DavidandDenise</b>   Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  It was great meeting you in chat Monday night.  I hope to see you in chat again and I hope you will visit WISH often.

Eating sensibly and exercising your way to better health sounds like a terrific plan.  Good luck!

<b>jordgubben</b>  Welcome, my new friend.  I am happy to add you to our roster.  I just have to find the time to update it.  I'm very far behind with that 
A trip to Sweden would certainly motivate me!  How neat that you get to be in your friend's wedding there.  I'll bet you are very successful with WW with such great motivation.  
<b>lacool </b>  It was fun meeting you in chat, Monday night.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  How great that you are taking back control while you still have 10 pounds to lose instead of more.  Will you be following the WW program or will you be "eating sensibly"?  Let me know.

<b>minniemouse71</b>  Welcome to our WISH family.  That member clipart looks great on you.  Good luck with WW, it's a great program.  Visit us often, too, okay?  WISH is a very motivational place and it helps us all for you to participate here.

<b>Daisy-J&D</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that's alright with you.  I love Toronto.  We should plan a WISH meet there in the summer.  Wouldn't that be fun?

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  What we do is start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

It's so great to welcome so many new members to our WISH family.  The best part of WISH is our support group.  Composed of men and women following every imaginable eating plan, the WISH support group is always here for you if you need us--all you have to do is ask.  All we ask in return is that you be here for <i>us</i> if <i>we</i> need support.  It's a pretty good deal, actually.

Participation on WISH is motivating and empowering, so visit often and participate as much as you can.  I think you will be amazed at how helpful that is.

So, is everyone ready to <b>succeed</b>?  I sure hope so because you're all WISHers now and that's what we do here...we <i><b>succeed</i></b>!

Onward and downward,

Katholyn


----------



## Naisy68

Ok, count me in. Three years ago I lost about 20 lbs. on WW and that's the route I'd like to take - Unfortuately meetings are a little out of the way but I may check out the online site. I would love to lose 30 lbs. by the first of July.I believe that is a fairly reasonable goal. I know that I will enjoy having my pictures taken more then. We are planning a mid July trip to WDW. I will start my weight loss adventure on Monday. Wish me luck!  I may need a little fairy dust to help me with motivation. I love food a little too much.


----------



## jlawall

Just rejoined WW and have lost 4.8 lbs so far.  Need to get to my 5 lb. clippie.....help me out, I want to make it this week!!!


----------



## kaylajr

Okay I'm going to do it

I need to lose 50 lbs and would love to be able to wear a bathing suit on my trip in Sept. 

I am going to try Atkins starting today.

yesterday was my birthday i turned 33 and decided that enough is enough i'm not comfortable in my body anymore so it's time to take ACTION.

but i know i will need alot of support i don't have much will power

one of my main problems is i really enjoy eating and i eat when i'm happy or sad or frustrated or whenever i just wanna feel better so i really have to work on that

i am also going to start a low impact exercise routine ( gotta be careful i have  bad knee)

so my goal is 50 lbs or a size 8 which ever happens first i'll be happy

wish me luck please i am going to need it i think


----------



## luv2nascar

I guess I need to post here to get officially enrolled
I posted my intention to start SBD on 1/20/04
today is the start of day 12 and 8 pounds gone already
I feel great hardly any cravings
onward and downward


----------



## teachingmykids

I started Atkins 2 days ago.  I want to lose 25 pounds and get my cholesterol under control.  I would like to get off the medication.  Otherwise healthy, I want to make sure I can continue annual trips to WDW with my kids.  
I 'accidently' started losing weight 2 years ago at WDW.  I took along some protein bars as snacks.  With all the walking and snacking on those, I lose 5 pounds that week.  That inspired me, and I continued when I got home.  I've lost 45 pounds since then.  I'm kind-a stuck right now, so that's why I've started Atkins.

I've already bought the jeans I WILL be wearing to WDW in November...........

Good luck to all and keep up the encouraging posts.

~~g.


----------



## Bbgrizzle

Count me in too! I started Atkins on January 23, and I've lost 10 pounds so far! My goal date to have the weight lost by is December 11, 2004, the date of our next DCL cruise! Hoping to lose 90 pounds.  In addition to doing Atkins I have joined a gym.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## nativetxn

<b>YAY!!!</b>  More newbies.  I'm so glad to see even more new faces!

<b>Naisy68</b>  Welcome to WISH.   You have a reasonable goal and an excellent plan. You're going to do great.  Visit us as often as you can.	

<b>jlawall</b>  Welcome back!  Shall I change your start date? 

You know we're always here to help you along.  I'll bet you have your 5 pound loss clipart soon.

<b>kaylajr</b>  It's great to see you here.  I follow the Atkins plan, too.  Lots of WISHers have had wonderful success with Atkins, I'll bet you do too.  Visit us often.

<b>luv2nascar</b>  Welcome!  Thank you for posting here, too.  Sounds like you have already had terrific success with SBD.  Way to go!  Visit as often as you can, it's very helpful.	

<b>teachingmykids </b>  Welcome to WISH.  Sounds like you are determined and on your way to goal already.  I follow the Atkins plan, too.  I love that way of eating.  Lots of WISHers follow the Atkins plan.  If you have any questions about the program all you have to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies.

<b>Bbgrizzle</b>  Welcome to our WISH family.  You have had wonderful success with Atkins so far, way to go!  Visit us often and participate as much as you can, you will be amazed at how helpful it is to participate on WISH.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  What we do is start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

I'm glad you all could join us.  WISH is a motivating and helpful place and I hope you can visit often.  The best part of WISH is the support group.  Composed of men and women following all kinds of eating plans, the WISH support group is always here to help--all you have to do is ask.  All we ask, in return, is that you help <i>us</i> when <i>we</i> ask.  

Onward and downward, my new friends.

Katholyn


----------



## bus driver lady

Hi everyone!  I was excited to see the WISH area here at DISboards.  I am 42, an new SSR owner, wife and mother of a 15 y/o son.  I've been yo-yoing with my weight for as long as I can remember.  It finally got way out of hand within the last 5 years.  I've also tried every diet under the sun and refused to join anymore "clubs".  That simply doesn't work for me and I was tired of wasting my money.  Well, about a year and a half ago I made a big change (mainly my attitude about myself) and in less than a year lost 73 pounds.  Remember, I said I let myself get way out of hand so I still wanted to lose another 50.  Since then (last summer) I haven't been as stringent in following my healthy lifestyle (i.e. not being careful over the holidays, not quite as active, and really indulging during our WDW vacation over Xmas) and have gained 20 pounds back.  And now I've hit the point where I need to get serious again and lose that 20, plus the other 50.  Though this may seem a lot to some, I realize I can do it as I had already knocked half off and "know" I can continue with no problem.  It's just a matter of being serious and thinking constantly about it.  Since the start I've gone from a size 24W to a 16.  At this point I'm an 18.  I'm pretty tall (5'7.5")and muscular and have always found I need to lose around 20-25 pounds to go down one size.  So my goal is a comfortable size 10-12, and most of all to continue feeling good and living a healthy lifestyle.  Today is Feb. 2, 2004 and another big incentive is our planned first DVC trip in late August.  Maybe I'll even hit the pool this time!


----------



## R_Judy

Maybe this is the right list?? Wishing that it is.  Please add me tho the challenge.


R. Judy

216 start

2/1  206

first WW but now on day 2 of Atkins

Thanks!


----------



## maciec

Hi everybody! I would really like to join in with you all during your weight loss challenge. I really need the support.

My name is Melissa
I am 30yoa
Mom of 2 (Caroline 3 and Nicholas 4 months)
I work fulltime (midnight shift) as a Police Dispatcher
My current weight is 174 striving for 140

I have got to get this baby weight off! I am miserable. 

I have been doing WW for the past 2 weeks. The first week I lost 6lbs. This past week I lost 1lb. I thought for sure that this past week I would have lost more than a pound :-( I was really bummed. I hope that by adding the exercise program that I will loose more than 1 pound a week. I am really hoping for 2. I think that I am doing really good with my daily point intake. It seems that I average 24 a day. I would like to go down to 22, but I don't think I am ready for that yet.

I just started my exercise routine....Eliptical machine for 30-45 minutes and then a weight lifting program afterwards. I am planning on doing that routine on the days that I work because all of the equipment is there. On my days off I am going to try and get on the treadmill and do some sort of modified weight lifting. This is the first time that I have actually enjoyed working out. I just got so bored with doing the treadmill only.

Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and say that I hope I can get one of those fancy footers one day. Another one of my goals  

Melissa


----------



## DMoss3377

Hi everyone!  

I'm finally joining.  I've lurked on the boards now and then reading posts and recipes.  I unofficially started a low carb way of eating May 2003.  I lost 20lbs by the October 2003 Magic cruise.  Then went off the plan, due to every excuse under the sun.  Put on 8lbs.  

Well, my DH and I are trying to get pregnant.  I've been overweight for the last 4 or 5 years.  I'm having trouble getting pregnant and until recently didn't know my weight was a contributing factor.  I'm insulin resistant, so now more than ever, I realize that low carbing and exercise is going to be a way of life for me if I want to avoid diabetes and increase my chances of getting pregnant.

So I officially started as my new years resolution.  My current weight as of today is 212, my goal is 165.  I'm 26 years old...turning 27 in March.  I'd like to reach my goal by October 2004 before my next Magic Cruise.  I'm also in two weddings this year...one in May and the other in August, so I've made smaller goals...by May I'd like to be at 195 or less...then in August, I'd like to be at 175 or less.  I'm 5'4'', and to some 165 may still seem heavy for that height...but even in high school when I was in the best shape of my life due to volleyball and cheerleading, I wasn't less than 155, size 7/8...muscle and body structure do play a part and I'm trying to be realistic.  Once I hit my goal, my doctor and I will re-evaluate and see if I should try for more.  One step at a time. 

I'm doing a low carb way of eating, on the recommendation of my doctor.  It's a combination of Atkins and Lean for Life.  I also plan to exercise 5 days a week doing Pilates.  Then when the weather improves, start walking at least 5 miles a week and building from there.  I'm also on medication to treat the insulin resistance, Metformin, which is a diabetic drug, but can be used in cases like mine, even though I'm not diabetic.

I now understand that, Yes, there is a medical reason for my weight gain and that in order for me to be healthy, I am going to have to WORK at it...but it's like a weight has been lifted.  I use to feel that I was lazy...or maybe I was just meant to be this way because of my family/DNA/genes...but now I know there is a treatable reason why all the dieting and exercise in the past wasn't enough.  

So, here I am...a new WISH member and looking forward to all the support I will receive and can give in return.


----------



## Deemarch

Please add my name to this challenge.  One week before Christmas I joined a circuit gym called "It Figures".  I have done that 3 times a week every week.  Now I rejoined (a lifetime member) WW online.  I am 50 years old and have 20 pounds to lose.  And I have a Bermuda cruise and a wonderful DVC trip to SSR the week between Christmas & New Years!!!  I need to get my act together and get healthy and fit!


----------



## noel

Ok I'm in!

I've been on Atkins for 8 days and caved and weighed myself. I was feeling and seeing a difference in how I looked. But I've lost 5 lbs, maybe more since I didn't weigh myself before I started. But seeing a 5lb loss is so encouraging.

I have a long way to go. My ideal goal weight is 150-165lbs, so I have over 100lbs to lose. But I know if I'm patient and stay motivated I CAN do this!

I am thankful to have a place in the DIS where I can share my journey!


----------



## Amor4Pooh

I turned 30 last September and realized that I needed to change my life for the healthier.  The first week of October, I began the Atkins plan.  I can't even bring my self to type how much I wieghed when I started, but so far I had lost 20 lbs. as of December 29.  I haven't weighed myself since then, but I know I have dropped at least 1 size in clothes (some 2) since I started.  I am planning on continuing my wieght loss till I reach my goal of 150 lbs.  I have a long ways to go, but I know if I want to feel better and enjoy my life more, this is the way to do it.  I have since converted to the South Beach Diet(as of January) to help with my heart health.
   Nichole


----------



## JulieK

Hi everyone!  I'm Julie and I'm ready to take the WISH challenge.
To give a little history:  I'm 28 yrs. old and have struggled with my weight all my life.  I'm currently about 100 lbs. overweight and am high risk for heart disease.  I desperately need to lose weight and to live healthy.  I'm extremely worried about my health and if I continue living this way  I know I won't have a very long life.  Also,  my husband and I would love to have children and I just feel that my weight could cause too many complications.   
So now I'm on day 4 of the South Beach Diet and have been doing very well.  However, I am having a little bit of depression about not being able to eat the food I love.  I miss garlic bread, pizza, and potatoes covered in butter and sour cream.  I just keep reminding myself that  over-indulging in those foods are  what  got me here in the first place and that God has given me plenty of natural foods I can enjoy in moderation.
As far as exercise goes, right now I'm alternating between WATP and Tae-Bo.  I've also been lifting some light weights.  Thankfully, my husband is doing the diet with me and has been exercising with me.  That keeps it from getting boring.  I'll be really glad when it's spring so we will be able to go for walks.
Well, I'm motivated and ready to get healthy.  I've been lurking here for years and everyone here seems so supportive.   I'm looking forward to joining in with all of you.


----------



## CarolynFH

I'm eating more veggies and less of everything else, especially avoiding high-fat and high-calorie foods. I've gotten off to a good start, lost about 5 pounds in the last two weeks and hope that being able to trade up WISH symbols here will help keep me going! Guess you could call it an old-fashioned low calorie diet, but I'm watching bad fats and bad carbs as well.

We're going to WDW Thursday night through Monday afternoon. Lots of good walking, and I plan to eat lots of salads and substitute veggies for potatoes. Wish me luck!


----------



## famfab5

Hi Everyone,

Where to start...

My family is taking it's first family trip EVER in May.  We are staying at Pop Century for 10 days.  I am very excited about this trip and have been planning like crazy.  Well, I decided I didn't want to go on this vacation over weight!  I want to go on water slides at TL and BB with my children without fear of what I might look like in a bathing suit.  I want to walk around without pulling  a "wedgie" from shorts that are too tight!  I want to sit on a ride without tucking the cellulite back under my thighs or not sit comfortably because I am worried about how tight my waist band is!  I am sure we have all been there...

Anyway, I am about 15-18 lbs over what I would like to be.  My BMI should be about 22-25 and I am 25.9  Just enough to be pudgy, unhealthy and not comfortable.  I lost the baby weight well with my first two children but the weight just has not come off from the last one.  It could be because I am in my 30's now and I can feel how my metabolism has changed.  My youngest is three now so it is time!!

I have done weight watchers with some success but I am always so darn hungry.  I am also horribly tired of counting points and measuring food.

 

A friend suggested the South Beach Diet which I dismissed as being just a "fad" diet from the name alone.  Well, you should see her...FABULOUS!  I decided since we were in similar situations (height, weight, age) that I would read the book at least.  I finished the book a believer, it really spoke to me. I plan on starting the program tomorrow although I have pretty much cut out bad carbs since reading it on Thursday.

If you have read this far...thank you!  It felt good just writing it...now I need to go get my wish challenge clippie!

Stats:

age-34
Height- 5 ft 7.5 in
weight- 160
size-12
frame-med
Exercise- Pilates 4x a week

Warmly,

Elizabeth


----------



## got2lovedisney

I've been lurking for a while.  I saw your South Beach Diet thread and have decided it's time to start posting! 

Hi! My name is Doris and I'm a carbohydrate addict.  Pasta, rice, potatoes & bread are very good friends of mine (they're always hangind around {hips, waist, thighs}).  

I tried Atkins about 6 years ago and lost 20 pounds but the cravings and mood swings were unbearable (I couldn't even stand myself!) and, of course, I gained it all back and then some.

Then I tried WW which also had me hungry, headachy and gaining when I should've been losing.

1/5/04 my SH and I both started on the South Beach Diet.  I've lost at least 10 pounds so far.  Best of all...NO CRAVINGS!!!  

I'm 35y/o, 5'2" and currently at 222 with a BMI of 40.7!  Yep...morbidly obese with a family history of heart disease, diabetes, HBP, and high cholesterol.  

My first mini goal is to get down to 175lbs.   WISH me luck!


----------



## lpcannon

Hey, I'm Leah.

I have been lurking for a while and am finally joining WISH, mainly because I have tons of questions!

Little bit of info:  as of this morning I've lost 49.5 lbs just by watching calories, fat, and exercising. I have about 30-40 to go.   I have a minigoal of 20 lbs down by my birthday (November).  Since I started my good cholesterol is up, total cholesterol and blood pressure are down.  I hope to learn a lot from you folks, especially any tips you all have on getting motivated to start jogging--I keep thwarting myownself because of the cold weather!


----------



## castlegazer

I feel like we are all part of the new cell phone ad - Are you in?  Are _YOU _ in?  I'm in!  

I have very little luck dieting - what always seems to help me feel better about myself is exercise which I have very little time for.  I am probably 30 pounds overweight.  Soccer has been having less and less effect on me and I have absolutely no idea why but it seems to help me heart wise just not waist wise.  

I am vowing today to begin to be physical each and every day - I am looking into gyms and I began doing Yoga again vigorously this past weekend.  I would like to keep up Yoga and start walking as much as I can.  I am not sure whether or not I will join a Gym but if I don't I want to vow to do something every day - whether that be Yoga or walking.  

*I want to feel better about myself!  I want to Join WISH!*


----------



## Linzybrooke

I am ready to join WISH!

Hello everyone!  I am new to the boards, having just discovered them on TheKnot.com.  I can't tell you how excited to find them I am.  I am an avid Disney fan and work for The Disney Store.  I got engaged on New Years Eve at Magic Kingdom and am now in the mood to lose 30 pounds before my wedding in November.  

It's good to meet you!  
~Lindsey


----------



## disneysnowflake

I hope I can join in, too.  I'm not leaving for my trip until December 11th, so I figure I have plenty of time to lose some weight.

I've been on low carb since January 5th (before I even planned to go to Disney).  So far I've lost 13 pounds.  I feel great.  I have more energy than I have in a long time.  I'm hoping to lose about 30 more pounds by December.  Then I'll be at the weight I was 10 years ago.

Heidi in PA


----------



## sap1227

I decided to go ahead and take the WISH challenge starting today.  It has only been 12 days since I had the baby, but I am ready to start making healthier choices.  Once I have my 6 week check up I will be doing Weight Watchers program for nursing moms.  However, for the next 4 weeks I will be focusing on drinking 80 oz of water per day and taking the boys on at least 1 walk per day (pushing a double stroller with almost 35 pounds of children in it has to burn some calories!!).  This will give me a good start and once I start watching my calories and do some real exercice I hope the pounds will fall off!!

I am 26 years old and 5'8", from my prepregnancy weight I have between 40-50 pounds I would like to lose (I am not sure what a good goal weight will be for me, somewhere between 140-150. I don't want to be a slave to the scale, when I am happy with what I see in the mirror I will stop).  The good news is I think I have lost all but 5 of the 40 pounds I gained with my pregnancy and yesterday I was able to wear my prepregnancy jeans .  

I have been lurking here for months and I am so excited to join you all!!

Christy


----------



## Chim Chiminy

Okay, here goes.
I am pretty sure I posted on here last year, however a prolonged illness kept me from sticking to plans and reaching any goals.

Now, a new year.  Illness finally diagnosed and taken care of and I feel much better.  
Time to start anew.

I am 29 and like so many others here, have battled my weight since childhood.  I have tried every diet known to humankind.  

My BIL's started South Beach in November, and that is where I got my inspiration to start changing our eating habits.  
I did some research on the subject of low carb eating, and as of February 2 my DH and I have been implementing changes.

I saw an 8 pound loss last week, and it was very encouraging.  After three days of feeling nauseous and tired, voila!  Energy like I have not had since I was a kid.  
I haven't really known what to do with it this week.  

So, right now my goal is to stay committed to changing eating habits, exercise more, and lose weight little by little.  

So glad there is a place here on the DIS where I feel comfortable and can find support.  

I need to lose 100+ pounds to reach a healthy weight.


----------



## brerbearcreek

I'd like to take the WISH challenge too!  I started South Beach about 8 days ago and it's been going great, I'm down over 6 pounds. I'm 30 and started putting weight on about 6 years ago, I haven't been able to lose it so i'm really excited about seeing some improvement on this so far.   
All in all I would like to be down about 40 pounds total.  I'd really like to feel good about going to the resort pool or water park.  

Anyway, good luck to everyone!


----------



## thotfulspot

I'm taking the WISH challenge too!

I have never felt slender, but after having my kids, especially my second, my weight just zoomed up.  I have a tendency to eat chocolate when I'm down or harried, and there was a lot of both going on.  

I'm tired of not feeling cute.  I started Atkins 5 weeks ago, and I've lost 13 pounds so far.  I figure I have about 35ish to go to get to a lower weight than before the kids -- why not set the goal a bit higher?

I'm excited about the changes I've already seen -- my pants are starting to hang around my hips!  I'm wearing a ring that I love but that didn't fit for the last two years! -- and I'm looking forward to the changes to come!


----------



## DMickey28

So I swear I have posted here before but can't find it.... I also "fell off the wagon!" So here I am:

I am 25, currently waiting for an offer for a job, have been out of work for two months due to moving from MA to IN.  I am 5'6" and weight 164.5lbs as of the AM.  I am going to start on SBD this morning and try that.

I am getting married in October 2004 and that is my motiviation.  I only want to lose between 25-35 lbs, though the more I think about it 30-35 might be too much, we will see where I fall comfretably.... at least 20 lbs though.  Not too bad.

I have no motivation and I hate the gym. I am going to check out Curves because I think it will be good for me to have the structure there because I need structure, walking into to a room full of machines, even though I know what to do and how to do it intimidates me.

That's me and that's what I hope to do.  Am going home the wednesday before Mermoil Day and will be doing the majority of my dress shopping with my Mom, MoH and future MIL that week so I want to have the majority of the weight off by then so I can just alter the dress size when I get it... 

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## decaff38

I need some motivation to keep going .  I'm going to be joining  WW next week and beginning to exercise 30 minutes a day.  I'm planning a Disney vacation and cruise for earoy Jan. 2005.  I need to get into shape and peel off 30 lbs  by then.  I have plenty of time  but will need some support to get there.  It would be nice to plan my trip and getsupport atthe same time.

Is ther anything else I need todo to get signed on?


----------



## Erin12303

Hi-
Please count me in!!
I posted my interest in a separate post since I didn't know about this one.

This is soooooo nice.

I started WW 12/18 and have lost 12lbs.  My dad and I are going to the gym 3 days per week also.
I'm feeling great and I have set my goal weight at 150lbs.  I'm 166lbs currently.
My dad had a heart attack 2-3yrs ago, lost 65lbs, and had been going to cardiac rehab since.....now he's bonding with me at the gym.  We help motivate one another.....it's awesome.

I hope I posted this correctly.
Thanks!
Erin


----------



## toystoryduo

Hello everyone! Please count me in as well!

I have been posting in the WISH journals since January of this year. 

I am 28 years old and a SAHM to two beautiful little girls, ages 3 and 1. DH and I met in high school (when we were both much, much thinner) and married in 1996. I am 5'6" and weigh around 200 pounds. 

In high school, I was very involved in extra curricular activities. I was a cheerleader, a gymnast, and in Show Choir and I was pretty thin. Even through college, I was able to maintain a good weight. After I started teaching in 1998, I gained about 20-30 pounds. Ugh!! Then two years later, I became pregnant and gained even more. Two years later, another baby and more weight...

After seeing a few pictures of myself taken at WDW last year, I decided that enough was enough and started exercising in early January. I am using the Firm workout videos for exercise and love them! In only 6 weeks, I notice that I am getting stronger and that my muscles are muscles again and not flab! Woohoo!

As for diet... well, that is a work in progress. I am researching healthy options that I can live with for the rest of my life.


----------



## jwann

Okay I'm officially a DIS WISHer.  Though I have already lost 17 pounds since the end of Dec. My goal is 40 more pounds.  SO even though I would like to start with a clippie boasting about what I've accomplished thus far, I realize that what I have committed to is a LIFE LONG life style change and, in a sense, I start at 0 lost everyday.  A marathon and not a sprint!  My goal is to lose the next 40 by December 11, 2004 - that's when I go on a 7-day Disney Cruise!  Consider me part of the community!


----------



## hockeymom7691

After chatting with many of you last night, I decided it's time for me to make some healthy changes in my life!  The first goal is to exercise more.  I was working out for two months every day (except Sunday) before our Disney trip in December.  I'm lucky if I've been working out 6 times since the first of the year.  I am aiming for getting to It Figures twice a week this week and 3 times next week.

As soon as I save a little more money it's back to WW for me too!


----------



## kandra

COUNT ME IN!   It is time to get healthy.  I have lost 18 pounds with many more to go. (Would like to lose 50 total)

I have decided that I need to walk - *everyday*  - no excuses - no reasons why not to!  

So----I am going to get moving and get healthy!!


----------



## My W*I*S*H*

Count me in too!  New name, new attitude, 30 pounds...

 And that's just the way it's going to be!  

 Robin


----------



## nativetxn

Hello to all of my new friends!  It's wonderful to see new faces here.

<b>bus driver lady</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

Shall I list your plan as "eating sensibly"?

<b>R_Judy</b>  Thanks for posting here too.  How is Atkins working for you?  There are lots of WISHers who follow the Atkins way of eating.  If you have any questions about the program, all you need to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.  

Visit often.  I think you will find that participating on WISH is motivating and helpful.

<b>maciec</b>  It's great to see you here.  WW is a great program and we have many WISHers who have had wonderful success with it.  I'll bet you are successful too.  Visit us often, okay?

<b>DMoss3377</b>  Welcome to WISH, it's wonderful to see you here.  My husband is type II diabetic and uses the Atkins way of eating to control his blood sugar.  How great that you are controlling your carbohydrate intake, hopefully you can avoid becoming diabetic.

I'll list your plan as "Controlled Carbohydrate".  Good luck with this.  Visit us often, okay?  I think you will find WISH a helpful and caring place.

<b>Deemarch</b>  It's great to see you here.  WW is a great program and you are going to have wonderful success, I'm sure.  I hope you can visit WISH often and participate, your participation here is helpful to us all.

<b>noel</b>    I'm so glad you decided to join us.  Don't allow yourself to become discouraged about the total amount of weight you want to lose.  Break it down into smaller goals and take it one pound at a time.  Even better, take it one <i>inch</i> at a time and concentrate on getting smaller instead of lighter.  That's what I do 

Lots of us had 100 pounds and more to lose when we began, so you are not alone.  I had at least 100 pounds to lose when I began Atkins.  

Visit us often, okay?  We'll help you reach your goal.

<b>Amor4Pooh</b>    Welcome to our WISH family.  I follow the Atkins plan too and so does my husband.  We have taken it as our lifetime plan.  Sounds like you have already had great success with this plan.  Now that you have WISH you are on your way to goal for sure!

<b>JulieK</b>    I'm so glad you decided to join us.  South Beach is a wonderful eating plan and hopefully you will soon stop feeling sad about the refined carbohydrates you no longer eat.  We have a lot of SBD WISHers so if you have any questions about the program, all you need to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.  

You sound very motivated and determined.  You are going to be at goal before you know it.  Visit us often, okay?

<b>CarolynFH</b>   It's great to see you here.  Sounds like you are on the way to getting healthier already.  Visit us as often as you can, you will be amazed at how motivating WISH can be.

<b>famfab5</b>  Welcome to WISH.  We have lots of WISHers who follow the South Beach plan and they've had wonderful success.  I have no doubt that you will be successful too.  I hope you can visit often!

<b>got2lovedisney</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm very glad you decided to join us.

South Beach is a wonderful plan, I'm glad it is working for you.  Try to visit often and participate as much as possible on WISH--doing that will help you reach goal.

<b>lpcannon</b>  Welcome to the DIS, Leah.  I'm glad you decided to delurk and join us here on WISH.

I'm going to list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that's alright with you.

<b>castlegazer</b>  I'm glad you decided to join us here and I hope you will visit often.  I'm going to list your plan as "exercising to better health".  Is that okay?

<b>Linzybrooke</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH from a fellow Texan.  Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials.  How romantic to become engaged at the Magic Kingdom.  Will your wedding be at WDW, too?

Will you be following a formal eating plan or "eating sensibly"?  Let me know, okay?  And please visit us as often as you can.

<b>disneysnowflake</b>  I'm glad you decided to join us.  There are lots of WISHers following controlled carbohydrate plans so if you need information or support all you need to do is ask.

<b>sap1227</b>  WOW!  I'm impressed.  You have a brand new baby and you are already taking control of your weight.  Way to go.

I didn't realize that WW had a special plan for nursing mothers.  That's great.  I'll bet you reach your goal soon.  You have a great plan and you have WISH now.  You can't help but succeed.  Visit us as often as you can please.

<b>Chim Chiminy</b>  Welcome back, cutie.  You took the WISH challenge on 6/18/03 and you were following the Slimfast plan back then.  The reason you can't find your original post is that this thread gets longer and longer everyday and we have to "split off" some of the posts everyonce in a while or it becomes to unwieldy.  Your original post is somewhere on WISH, do a search on your name and you will find it.

If you check the roster you will see that your name is there.  Once a WISHer always a WISHer.  I've shown your plan as South Beach, now and included the date you started that.  Now all I have to do is post the newest roster ;-)

<b>brerbearcreek</b>  I'm thrilled that you decided to join us.   It sounds like you have had great success with South Beach so far.  We have lots of South Beach WISHers so you have a ready made support group for that program.  If you need their help, all you need to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.

<b>thotfulspot</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  Thanks for posting here, too.  Now you are an official WISHer.

Lots of WISHers follow the Atkins way of eating and have had great success with it.  Sounds like you have been very successful too.  Visit WISH often and we'll help you reach goal.

<b>DMickey28</b>  I checked the roster and it looks like you posted here on 7/25/03 and followed a controlled carbohydrate plan then.  I've update the roster to reflect your start date and your new plan (South Beach).  Now I just have to get the new roster posted ;-)

It's great to see you here again.  Visit us often.

<b>decaff38</b>  Welcome to the DIS and welcome to WISH.  It's wonderful to see you here.

How is WW working for you?  It's a wonderful plan, isn't it?  We have lots of WW WISHers, if you have any questions about your program just ask and you will receive speedy replies.

Visit as often as you can.

<b>Erin12303</b>   I'm glad you decided to join us.  You've had impressive success with WW already--way to go!

How great that you and your father can motivate each other with your workouts.  What a wonderful family activity.  I hope you can visit often and share your future successes with us.  It's so motivating when WISHers share their successes.

<b>toystoryduo</b>  I'm glad you posted here too.  I am listing your plan as "eating sensibly" and sicne you started  your WISH journal on 1/5/04, that is the date I'm listing as your start date.

Now visit WISH as well as post to your journal.  Participate as much as you can.  It's helpful to all of us for you to do that--it will especially be helpful for <i>you</i>.

<b>jwann</b>  I'm so glad that you decided to join us.  Shall I list your plan as "eating sensibly" or will you be following a formal eating plan?

Visit as often as you can, it's very motivating to do that, you'll see.

<b>hockeymom7691</b>   It was great meeting you in WISH chat.  I'm going to list your plan as "exercising to better health".  Is that alright?

Don't forget that we have WISH chat every Monday night and it's a lot of fun so I hope you will join us again in chat.

<b>kandra</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you decided to join us.

I'm going to list your plan as "exercising to better health", if that's alright.  Please visit as often as you can.  There is usually a post everyday to help all of us be motivated to work out.  I hope you will post there and help me get moving ;-)

Visit often, I'll be watching for you.

<b>My W*I*S*H*</b>  Another new DISer!  How great.  Welcome, my new friend, I hope you will visit us often.  

Will you be following a formal eating plan or shall I list your plan as "eating sensibly"?  Let me know.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  What we do is start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

Visit WISH as often as you can.  It is truly motivating to participate on WISH.  You will motivate yourself and you will motivate others.  

The support group is the very best part of WISH.  Composed of men and women following all differents kinds of eating plans and men and women exercising to better health, the WISH support group is always here for you.  If you need information, support, a smile or even a {{{HUG}}} all you have to do is ask and we'll be here.  All we ask in return is that you be here for <i>us</i> if <i>we</i> need help.  It's a pretty good deal 

Katholyn


----------



## iluvtink

Hey y'all,

I'm taking the DIS WISH challenge here and now, and this is why:

My name is iluvtink and I am a chocoholic.  Yep, a bona fide member of CHUB (Chocolate Hogs United Brethren).  I dip chocolate chips at least 6 times a day, between munching those yummy, lard-filled Double-Stuffed Oreos.  

Back in my younger years, this behavior didn't result in gaining weight.  Now that my metabolism has changed, it's become a LARGE problem, if you know what I mean!   

I was so excited to see this Board, because committing to be healthy to other DISers (who are friends I've just not yet met) is much easier than committing to a bunch of strangers in a diet clinic.  This is going to be a matter of "mind over mind," and my healthy, thinner mind is gonna kick some major butt (and there's plenty to kick down there, I promise.)

Seriously, to be healthy physically, I should lose 50-55 pounds.  The mental health can't help but follow.  Beginning today, I am swearing off the chips and the Oreos, and other chocolate things that aren't good for me.  I can't promise I'll go cold turkey immediately, but I will only eat a few chocolate Teddy Grahams when I think I'm going to fall off the wagon.  My hubby and I are buying either a treadmill or an elliptical this weekend, and I promise you I will do 3 miles a day the first week, no matter how long it takes, and then 5 miles a day after that.  

On our last trip to WDW/DCL, the few pix I allowed myself to be in only showed my smiling, chubby cheeks peeking out between two heads, because I always hid behind two other people.  There's not any proof that I had a body at all on that trip!  When we do another land/sea trip on July 29th this year, I plan to stand next to my family and allow more pictures, thanks to this WISH challenge.  

Thank you, thank you, for providing this great jump start to a healthy body and mind!


----------



## hlane

Hi my name is Holly, I'm 26 y.o., a Disney addict and just started WW on 2/14/04.  To my disappointment I weighed in at an all time high of 234.6  But I'm ready to do something about it so here I am!!


----------



## Minniemom97

I'm new to the challenge too.  Thanks for your support!


----------



## Harambe

I had signed up last summer - but did not stick with it.  DH and I have been doing Atkins since January 24, and I know I can find some good pointers here.  I am praying this is the diet for me.  I am so sick of being fat!  My daughter is turning 11 in March and I gained and kept all my weight since I got pregnant with her!  That's a lot of years!

Edit: I'm still listed on your roster, Katholyn, but I guess I have to be updated to Atkins!  Thanks!


----------



## Tink&PrincessMom

<B>So happy to find this thread!!!  I am starting to rejoin the fit world in 6 days.  I will be exercising regularly and using the Turn Up The Heat Diet.  I really think that having support from all of you will help!!!</B>


----------



## nativetxn

<b>iluvtink</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'll just list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that's alright with you.

I'm glad you decided to join us and I hope you can visit often.  Participating on WISH is motivating, you'll see.

<b>hlane</b>  It's great to see you here!  I'm glad you decided to join us.  We have lots of WW WISHers so if you have any questions about the program all you need to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies.

Visit often, I think you're going to like it here.

<b>Minniemom97</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you decided to join us and I hope you can visit often.

Will you be following a formal eating plan or "eating sensibly"?  Let me know, I like to include that information on our member roster.  

<b>Harambe</b>  Welcome back!  It's great to see you here again.  Of course, you're  still on the roster.  Once a WISHer always a WISHer.  The only way to get your name removed from the roster is to ask to be removed.  I'm really glad you never asked to be removed. 

Now, don't stay away so long, okay?  We miss you when you aren't around.  I'll change your plan to Atkins first chance I get 

<b>Tink&PrincessMom</b>  Welcome to the DIS and especially welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you found us and I sure hope you can visit often.  I think you will be surprised how helpful participating on WISH is to reaching goal.  Very motivating.

We have plenty of WW WISHers so you have a ready made support group specific to your program and, of course, all of us will be here ready to help you if you need it.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  <b>What we do is start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.</b>  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

Welcome to my support group.  The support group is the best part of WISH because it is composed of men and women who follow all different types of eating plans yet share the same challenges.  When you need motivation, program help or just a smile come to WISH and we'll be here for you.  All we ask in return is that <i>you</i> be here for <i>us</i> if we ask for help.

Onward and downward, my new friends

Katholyn


----------



## rockinchica

hey guys! this WISH challenge thing sounds like a great idea. i don't mind saying my weight and how much i wanna lose... so here goes... i was 156 (now 153) and I wanna get down to 135 or 130. Or at least what I used to weigh, 145. I am 16, by the way and 5'9. i wanna look great when i go to disney world. i am trying to control what i eat, although last night i ate a whole roll of thin mints (girl scout cookies). uh oh. i've still lost weight though. i'm weighing every sunday. and i'm exercising on our gazelle elite. i don't know if any of you have ever heard of those but they are supposed to work really well in helping people to lose weight and you move your arms and legs back and forth, kinda like cross country skiing. anyway, so i've been doing that every day for 30 minutes. wish me luck!


----------



## iluvtink

I am SOO excited about this Board ... and DH is amazed that being accountable to a bunch of people I've never met is working!  But... I haven't had an oreo or a handful of chocolate chips since I took the challenge two days ago.  Somehow, not eating those yummy things makes me think about everything I put in my mouth.    I am having major withdrawals, but with Mickey Power, I will stay tough!  Thank you all!

 Kim


----------



## stitch79

Well I'm tired of carrying around the extra pounds I have, so I'm joining up to shed weight and get healthy!  Hope to talk to everyone often.


----------



## Razor Roman

I am joining with all of you today too. Last year this time I was 287 lbs. Today I am 280. I lost 7 pounds in one year, without really trying.

I am reaffirming my commitment to:

Exercise at least 3 (more when time allows) times a week -  doing the Fit Express line and 30 mins of Elyptical trainer at New York Sports Club.

Cut out fast food. No more cheese fries, wings and burgers for lunch! (Well, maybe once a month on special occasions!)


I will lose at least 30 pounds by my wedding next fall, so I can look great in a morning suit, and great in Disneyland, and great on the beach in Hawaii! Hopefully I will lose even more than the 30!


My dad is slowly dying from Type II Diabetes - he's gone almost totally blind because of it, and a lot of other healt problems are because of the Diabetes or side effects of his treatments. I want to be around for a long, long time! I want to be 76 and take my grand children to Disneyland's 100th Anniversary and ride splash mountain with them, and take a picture in front of the castle on my 50th Wedding Anniversary!

So here goes nothing! (Or everything!)


----------



## ArielsDad

I'm sooo in....

I've been on South Beach since 29-Sept 03.
Weekly weigh-ins on Monday AM.

I started at 263lbs
Current 236lbs (-27)
Goal 220lbs


----------



## bostonlass

Count me in !!!

Less than two months till my first Disney cruise and I'd like to lose 10 pounds by then. I'm also getting married in October and would like to be down 30 pounds by then.

I'm on South Beach and have lost 8.4 pounds so far. Can't wait to put the 10 pounder on my siggy!!!


----------



## Gretchen

Ok, I'm in too!
Want to get back to that pre kid bod...baring that, just feel better and be stronger!!  
No eating plan, just moderation
Daily excercise of some sort.
Want to loose 35 lbs starting now....
Gretchen


----------



## Luv2Dream

I'm definitely in this as well.  I started the South Beach Diet on 1/31/04.  I've lost 13 pounds so far!  I need all the support I can get.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rhonda

*rockinchica* :  Welcome!  Sounds like you're on the right track with your diet and exercise!  Just stay away from those girl scout cookies - they're killers! LOL!  Good luck!   

*iluvtink* :  We all need Mickey Power once in awhile!  Stick with us and you'll get it!  Welcome to WISH!  

*Stitch79* :  Hi there!  Welcome to WISH!  Are you planning on following a particular plan, or will you just be watching what you eat?  Whatever you choose, you'll get lots of support here!  

*Razor Roman* : We want you to be around for a long, long time too!!  Sounds like you're off to a good start!  Keep us informed of your progress!  

*Arielsdad* : You are doing great so far!  Isn't the low-carb lifestyle wonderful?    Keep up the good work!

*Bostonlass* : The SBD sounds like a fantastic plan for you!  You're off to a great start! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!   

*Gretchen* : You can lose 35 pounds in no time!!  Diet and exercise is the key, and it sounds like you're motivated! Stick around and share some of that motivation with us, and we'll give some back!  

*Luv2Dream* : You're doing great so far!!!  SBD is very healthy, and you will be so happy with your new self!  Keep us informed!


----------



## vald1977

I am trying to get to healthy weight through a low-fat diet and exercise at least 5 times a week.  My goal is to go from a size 14 back to a size 8.  I started on Monday, 2/23 and am starting to feel better all ready.


----------



## ArielsDad

Thanks for the "Welcome" Rhonda!


----------



## js

I've been dieting for about a month, on the DIS a lot but didn't know what WISH was! Thank you VERY much for starting this thread! You asked what we are doing and how so I'll give youth info. below:
I'm currently following WW although I do not go to the meetings. My mom and sister have been to the meetings so I have the book and scale.   I have been on the treadmill yesterday and this morning at about 5:15 am before getting ready for work and then getting the kids breakfast.  I did 20 minutes both days and 25 crunches after the treadmill. I plan on doing the treadmill every day with the exception of Saturday and Sunday. Maybe Fridays too LOL 
I have about 8 more pounds to loose although that weight will be a little under what I should weigh. I have a cruise booked for April and then a week at the beach, 2 weeks in July at the Jersey shore and a week after Thanksgiving at WDW   -that is the trip I'm really looking forward to! Anyway, if I get to my goal weight, I feel that any eating I do on vacation will be ok since I have that "extra" lose built in. Does that make sense? I don't and won't diet on vacation. Thanks for letting me join! I hope to get that cool Wish banner at the bottom of my posts after I loose the five pounds. 
My goal is to go from a size 8 (sometimes 10 depending on the clothes) to a comfortable size 6.  Thanks again! I will check in daily


----------



## tmfranlk

I joined the list last fall sometime, but DH requested that I not start "dieting" until DD turned one as we didn't want to jeaopardize losing my milk.

Well, DD turned 1 on Friday, so I'm back! Since I'm sure most people don't know or remember me, I'll start from the beginning.

I am 27yo, 5'7" and weighed 225 pre-pregnancy. I started counting down after hitting that weight again. I currently weigh 215, but am ready to start working dilligently towards my goal weight of 145 (tentatively, at least, until I talk to my doctor about her idea of a goal weight). However, my ultimate goal is better overall health, including lower cholesterol and better eating habits.

My plan is simply better eating. I am notorious at not fixing meals and either skipping them or eating out. By Monday, 3/1  I have a goal of eating 3 meals a day, with 75% of them prepared at home. The second half of my plan is increased exercise, primarily walking. I am working on building to 10,000 steps per day (right now I am averaging 6500).

I look foward to having the support of everyone here and offering encouragment to all of you!
Tia


----------



## js

Hi Tia! I joined yesterday too LOL 
I have 2 children who are almost 6 and 10 and work full time.
I agree with you that preparing the meals in more than half the battle! Since you are home, you can prepare your meals and cook your dinners even if it is the morning. Make your stuffed peppers, bread your chicken, etc. during the day while your baby is sleeping. I usually follow WW when I need to loose weight so some days I prepare my meals and other days I eat the frozen food. My husband is currently following Atkins. He is a much bigger eater than I am but I noticed once he went on a diet, all the junk food wasn't being purchased anymore at the store. It is hard, but when you are foodshopping, just don't buy the goodies. Buy healthy snacks. If they aren't in your kitchen, you can't eat them! Good luck and I look forward to posting here together


----------



## tmfranlk

Thanks, js! Welcome to you, too. So far I have been having good luck at finding yummy sounding recipes, that DH will actually eat and that don't take immense amounts of effort to eat. I'm not sure what got into my head that good meals were time-intensive to make. I love when things work out better than I had hoped, makes me wonder why I procrastinated for so long.  

Good luck to you as well. I have recently purged all of the bad for me snacks from the house. Now all I have to do is avoid buying them again!

See you on the boards.
Tia


----------



## r3ngels

I'm in...

I need to lose 10 pounds, I have been going to WW on and off for a year, started back up in January I've lost 7 lbs since then and still need 10 more to go.  I have been working out 5x's a week.  I am starting to feel good but losing a little of the initial motivation... so count me in for the rest of the 10 lbs!


----------



## orvilleair

Rescue Aid Society.  Help!!

Fired from my job 10 years ago, and gained 75 pounds.  It's been depressing (long story), but I have been one to dwell on the past.  With my first multi-day WDW trip coming up in Easter, I am approaching this as a turning point in my life.  I want to experience the magic.  It's time to live in the present.

I have a lot of things going for me (family, steady job, nice neighbors etc...), but the only puzzle piece missing is my self esteem.  So, here I am on this board.  

Currently:
6'-0"
290 lbs
35 yr old M

Goal (short term by 5/1/04)
Eat healthy
start a weight lifting routine
2 lb loss a week 

Goal (ling term):  weight = 215 lbs.
Positive self image and be more outgoing.

I already walk on the treadmill, and I will start running when my weight gets lower.  I am not a fan of weight lifting, but it is a way of increasing my metabolism.  Muscle tone won't be bad either.  My biggest problem is with the healthy eating part.  Working downtown in an office environment leads to lots of big lunches (going out with the guys, salesperson takes you out etc...), but I need to choose my food more wisely.  No more fish and chip specials, no more golden arches, no more junky fast food.  I'll pack my lunches on some days.

I've said enough, don't want to post my life story.  Good luck to others on this forum.  SC.  

4/2003 - MK - one day
4/2004 - POR - four days


----------



## decaff38

This clippee seems to have taken a long time to get.  I'm doing south beach and loving it.  Down 6 pds. today!   Took 12 days and i was so good.  I'm so glad it finally moved.  I did measure and lost 4.5 inches  during that time and my pants aren't cutting off circulation now , so alls good! I know it's tough!  The toughest is th first week.  Just want to go back to those old ways for a taste but once you get through that it smoothes out.  Need to get moving.  Keep working on the construction project so I'm burning something but need to get organized with the exercise.  Hey,  snowshoeing burns 1000 cal per hour.  Get for up Nanok's of the North.  Expecting a snowstorm tonight and tommorow.  One of the last of the season. It's 30 out so that's good.  Just thought I'd check in.  Been kind of busy and wanted to post when I got my 5# clippee for sure!  Thanks for the ears.


----------



## ArataCPA

I want to take the challenge, I've already lost 10 pounds, but I want to lose 10 more by cruise time . . . my overall goal is 75 pounds.  Wish me luck, Woo Hoo!!


----------



## luvmy2sams

Count me in!

I'm a 32-year-old stay-at-home mom to a 5-year-old DD and a 7-month-old DS.  Post-partum with DS I weighed 209 pounds, but I've bounded back up to the "I swear I'll never weigh this much ever again" 230's.  My weight loss goal is 83 pounds by my 33rd birthday on December 4th.  This means losing 2 pounds a week....no more messing around for me!  My intemediate goal is to be very close to the 190's by June, since I have an AMAZING girls weekend planned with my sister and a good friend.  I want to look and feel like a different person for our trip to WDW in October, and I won't go into details about how I want to look and feel for DH & I's anniversary trip over New Year's.  I'll reach this goal by stopping all the junk that has infiltrated our household...translation: eating real food instead of take-out and chocolate   and by some intense walking on the treadmill for 3 miles each day, along with some weight training.

I know it's an intense plan, but if I don't set the goals as rigidly as I have, I'll never stick to them!  Thanks for listening!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Count me in. Im on my second day of trying to be good. Sort of a loose WW plan. No more sweets, and trying to increase the amount of exercise I do. I need to lose about 25lbs.

I did WW last year for a month and half and lost 12 lbs, then went to WDW and gained 7, with the rest coming shortly there after. Ugh!
I am still pretty low about myself right now, but with longer sunshine hours I should be able to walk outside soon. If I can see the scale change even a little I know I will up what I am doing.


----------



## ellynsoh

I lost thirty pounds with Weight Watchers, but I am afraid the pounds may creep back.  I would love to join your group for the motivation to eat healthy foods and maintain the loss.  Thanks!


----------



## angel23

Here is goes.  I would like to join the challenge to get heathlier. I am 23 and 5'4" tall and weight 228.  I have 4 weddings to attend this year and I am in two of them.  I would like to lose about 100 pounds but my first goal is to get under 200 and then I will take it one step at a time.


----------



## nativetxn

Look at all of my new friends, it's great to see so many new faces!

<b>vald1977</b>  Welcome to WISH!  I'm very glad you decided to join us.  We have several WISHers following the low fat lifestyle in our support group, you're going to fit right in.  I hope you can visit often.

<b>js</b>  Thanks for posting here, too. We have lots of WW WISHers who can help you with any questions about the program and we have a terrific support group here, too.  Now you are part of that group and I'm so glad.  Visit us often, okay?

<b>tmfranlk</b>  Welcome back!  It's great to see you here again.  I can't believe that baby is already one years old, already.  Where does the time go?

You are already on the roster as "eating sensibly" so I'll just leave that entry the way it is now unless you want me to change your start date.  

<b>r3ngels</b>  Welcome to WISH.  I think the last 10 pounds are the most difficult to lose.  You sound very determined, though so I have no doubt you will reach your goal easily.  Visit us often and we will help you do that!

<b>orvilleair</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm really glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.  It's very motivating to participate on WISH.  

You sound determined and motivated and you have a great plan in place.  I'll bet you do fine.  Just come to WISH if you need ideas for healthy meals or questions about your new and healthy lifestyle.  We have many WISHers who are "eating sensibly" and doing great and they are always ready to help their fellow WISHers.

<b>decaff38</b>  You're doing great!  Keep this up and you will be at goal before your know it.

<b>ArataCPA</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  

Will you be following a formal eating plan or "eating sensibly"?  Let me know.  Visit WISH often and we'll help you reach goal.

<b>luvmy2sams</b>  Welcome to WISH.  It's great to see you here.  I'll just list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that is alright.

Visit WISH as often as you can and we'll help you along that road to goal.  I'll bet you do great.

<b>Eyore4Ever149</b>  I'm glad you decided to join us.  WW is a great plan and we have many WISHers who have had wonderful success with it.  I dont doubt that you will succeed too.  After all, we all plan to help you do that.  Visit us often, okay?

<b>ellynsoh</b>  I am so glad you decided to join us.  What an inspiration you will be.  How great that you are maintaining your weight loss.  I hope you can visit often.  Your continuing success will help keep all of us motivated 

<b>angel23</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm very glad that you found us and I hope you can visit often.

Will you be following a formal eating plan or "eating sensibly"?  Let me know.  We have WISHers following every possible type of plan and you will always support here regardless of what you choose.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  What we do is <b>start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.</b>  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

So, let's get started.  I hope everyone is ready to <b>succeed</b> because you're all WISHers now and that's what we do here...we <i><b>succeed</i></b>!

Onward and downward,
Katholyn


----------



## graygables

Hello,
I'd love to join the group!  I'm turning 40 this year and have gained 15 "permanent" pounds per child (x4=60!)  My goal is to lose 50 lbs by November when DH and I will go on our first ever alone vacation to Walt Disney World and the Animal Kingdom Lodge.

My 15yo recently got a job at our mall, so I've been walking at least once when I take/pick her up which is about 4 times/week.  I also started ice skating last week.  I used to skate in high school/college, so, 20 years later, I'm giving it a whirl.  5&7yo DDs take lessons, so I can skate when they do.  I have found that exercise has to be CONVENIENT for me (no special trips to a gym/Curves/etc)  Now that the snow is melting, I'm planning to walk our property a few times a week as well.

As far as food goes, I've always tried to eat healthfully, but I recently realized that my serving sizes have been creeping up.  DH eats like a horse (3 hamburgers or a whole chicken, to give you an idea) and still in 6', 180 lbs, but he works hard and uses it up.  I, on the other hand, homeschool 3 children and have become more sedentary, so I don't need as much.  

I read somewhere that one of the reasons we overeat is b/c we subconsciously worry that we might not get that meal again for awhile (i.e. Thanksgiving), so we "stock up".  I noticed that with myself...oooh, this meal is really tasty, don't know when I'll have it again, better eat more.  I've stopped that thinking and I wind up making our favorites more often (duh, Mom!)  When we eat out, I either split a meal w/ 7yo or I cut the main portion in 1/2 and put it in a takeout box right away for DH to have for lunch the next day.  I eat less, he gets "restaurant lunch" and everyone is happy!

I started all this about 2 weeks ago and have lost 3 lbs so far, but this is my avoid-the-scales-eat-chocolate-and-DH-better-steer-clear week, so I haven't checked lately!

Thanks for having such a great support group!  I'm looking forward to WISHing with everyone!

Dawn, Mom24Belles


----------



## maineiac

I am going to eat healthy and exercise.


----------



## maineiac

Sorry, I hit submit instead of preveiw. I am 27 and I weigh 150. I want to eat healthy. My DH and I would like to start a family soon. I want to be healthy for my DH, my future children and for myself. I am new to the disboards (just joined today) and am looking forward to having a support group. We are planning a trip to DW in Sept. to celebrate out 5 year anniverasry. It will be my dh's first time to DW.   Looking forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## USMCWife

I too would like to join the WISH Challenge. I had been doing WW for about a year when I got pregnant. My dd is now 5 months old and I have 4 pounds to lose to get to my prepreggo weight. I am back on WW and have added exercise this time. I am headed to WDW in June and hope to be down 15 more pounds by then. I am glad I found this board. 

Annissa


----------



## kelyn39

I'm here to join the WISH challenge!  I'm new to the site and just learned about the WISH challenge last night in the chat room.  My name is Kelly and I've started living a healthier lifestyle for the last few months.  Since I've been in college I've slacked off a lot when it comes to eating healty and excercising.  I wanted to start off the new year by excercising more so I began by doing pilates 5 days a week, and going to the fitness center 4-5 days a week.   I've also lowered my fat intake, plus limited white bread and candy.  

Since the beginning of January I've lost a total of 10 pounds and I've gone from a size 14 to a size 10!  I'm very happy about the results and my self-esteem and happiness have also grown.  Just feeling better about myself has been the best part of the whole thing.  I'm looking forward to looking my best for my wedding in June and my first visit to Disney for my honeymoon!  I hope to post some great before and after pictures some time!


----------



## ABGMan

I have nearly hit 90 lbs lost since 6/26/03.
This change in my life has been just awesome.
In the last month I have started working out.
45-60 minutes a day on the treadmill @ 3.5 mph @5-15 degrees.

Its been the last week or so that I have been able walk at this speed/angle.

I have to say keep with it.  Count your calories.  A calorie is still a calorie, being from carbs or protien.  Its just easier to burn a protien calorie.

Good luck people, and never lose focus.  If you have a bad meal put it behind you and carry on.


----------



## TINKTWINS

Im in!!!   

My name is Christine, Im a SAHM to 5 great kids. And one great DH . Having my kids is what packs on my pounds for sure!  But thats ok,  I did lose almost 100 lbs about 6 years ago, with 3 kids, then decided I needed to try one more time to have a girl, and did get one, but she came with a twin brother, hence gaining back most of my weight. 

Last Tuesday I joined Jenny Craig.  This tuesday I weighed in 4.8 lbs lighter.  

I was contemplating between WW and Jenny.  I chose Jenny to start because I am very very busy and dont do well at preparing my own meals.  WW is a great healthy eating plan, but has left me to my own demise in the past!  It just gives me a little more freedom that I should be allowed!  So I have just signed on to Jenny for a six week try out, so far the food is ok, Ive only had one thing I didnt like.  The portions are small, so apparently I have been eating way to much  

So heres to WISHING!


----------



## saskewjr

I plan on using the atkins nutritional approach along with going to the gym to reach my weight loss goals.  I actually started on 3/7 and lost 10 pounds!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I've been lurking here on the WISH board off and on for months.  I've finally ready to show myself.  I gained my first extra 40 lbs while attending graduate school.  I lost 10 lbs eating healthy while trying to get pregnant with my first DD now nearly 5.  Then I lost another 10 lbs before getting pregnant with DS now 3.  I only gained about 15lbs with him and was less than prepregancy weight within weeks of his birth BUT...then I had a post partum thyroid problem and gained 35 lbs in a few short months.  The thyroid problem was gone but not the extra weight.  I was soon pregnant with another DD now 1 and gained only 8 lbs (she weighed in at 8 lbs 13 oz).  I was SOOOO hungry breastfeeding her but kept my weight gain to 3 lbs over my prepregnancy weight.  My News Years resolution this year was to finally do something about this weight.  I switch from coffee with cream to tea and from coke to soda water.  I joined WW at work and have lost 18 lbs since 1/1.  Now I've got to figure out how to add exercise to the mix.  

I'm looking forward to a day when I can drop my DD off at dance class and not be afraid to look in the mirrors.

Edited to add:  OK I need to come clean.  Even thought I'm an analyst by trade somehow my math (40-10-10+35+3=58) doesn't add up as I'm now 63 lbs heavier than I was about 10 years ago and another 20 lbs since I got married 20 years ago.


----------



## sanddune

I would like to join. I'm at 210lbs now. My goal weight is 160lb. I'm 5" 10  so that should be about right.  I'm also doing Atkins. I've already lost 35 lbs.    Here's hoping for more to follow!!


----------



## tiggercrazy

So I am in...I have 4 kids, so they have been my excuse.  My youngest will be 3 in May,though, so it's not really working anymore.  I am about 60 pounds heavier than I was 101/2 years ago when I was first married (no kids).  I'm really ready to lose this weight.  We are going to Disney in December.  So my goal is to lose 60 pounds in 9 months.


----------



## ArataCPA

Hello all,
As of this week I have lost 5.4 pounds since I took the DIS wish challenge, and 15.4 since I have begun my weight loss journey.  I'm 4.6 pounds away from my cruise goal, and I only have 59.6 more to go to reach my ultimate goal (sounds alot better than 75).  I have also been drinking more water and exercising more.

I'm also psyched because I can change my lil banner to 5 pounds!  Take care everyone ; ).


----------



## Angellore

Hi everyone!

I would love to join in on the WISH challenge 

I am doing WW and have been since Jan 2003. So far I have lost 5st 4lbs (74lbs) although I have been to Amsterdam since my last weigh in, so may show a gain this week  My own fault tho!

Anyway, I think this will be a great help to me to stick on track and hopefully get nearer to goal by the time I go to Orlando. I have 5st 10lbs (80lbs) to go to get to my goal, which I obviously won't be at by November but I hope to lose at least another 2 stone by then (28lbs!)

As well as continuing to follow Weight Watchers I have also bought a playstation dance mat which I plan on doing 3 times a week for half an hour a time. I have not really excercised until now so hopefully that will help some more.

Its going to be lovely if I can be over 100lbs lighter than I was in 2002. I won't have to worry about fitting into the plane seats and will be able to do alot more without getting out of breath and having to sit down.

I wish you all luck!!


----------



## beautybelle

Going to start WISH today 3/13.  We are going to the beach this year and I have gained quite a bit of weight this winter so Im going to have to start being more active and watch what I eat.  Wish me luck!


----------



## hugabearjo

Count me in!!! I started Weight Watchers the end of Jan. I have lost 12 pounds with about 50 more to go. I will check in often for support.


----------



## HappyMommy2

Hi!  I've lurked here sort of halfheartedly for a while but am ready to seriously pursue better health (and a leaner body!) now.

I began Body for Life yesterday, which means 3 cardio workouts and 3 strength training workouts per week along with a high-protein, moderate complex-carb diet.   My goal is to lose 25 pounds and get much stronger (I'm pretty much a wimp now!) by the time DH returns from military deployment in the midsummer.  My big challenge is portion control--I tend to eat and eat, especially in the late evening.  That'll be something for me to really work on!

Looking forward to being an active participant here!

Janet


----------



## Scoootch

Count me in too 

I'm only 4lbs away from what I weighed at my absolute worst so far.  That was 4 yrs ago. I lost 50 lbs on W.W.'s back then and then had 2 kids since and am right back up there again 
Started today trying to once again lose this awful weight.  I have at least 50 lbs to lose again but ideally I'd like to lose more like 60lbs.  Not doing W.W.'s this time though as I did try it again twice and failed - hence the fact that I still need to lose.  Going to start out slow and work my way up by cutting down on my portions DRASTICALY and beginning to go walking (I'm quite the couch potatoe).  Good luck to all and will check in from time to time for support Need to get this weight off before I end up not being able to fit on the rides at WDW


----------



## MdmMim

I'm jumping into WISH! I am following WW (the "At Home" plan) and am walking during lunchtime. I need to lose 30-40 lbs.

I have been on WW since 2-23 and have lost 12 big ones. I was "bad" one day--it was premeditated--and gained 1/2 lb, but have since lost it. I got back on track the next morning.

I *am* going to do this!!


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

I am soooo ready to be here!     My weight has been up and down all my life.  I lost 60 pounds in 1997 gained back 40 of it, then lost 18, now gained back 4.  It's the story of my life.

I started the Atkins diet last October and lost 18 pounds in two months.  I also belong to Curves, been going there for about 2 years on and off.  I really need to focus in and stick to my diet and exercise goals.  It's so hard because I'm a stay at home mom of two small boys (ages 2 and 4) so I'm always tempted to snack with them, or I can't workout because my husband's too busy, etc, etc.  Every excuse in the book.

I'm glad to be here and I except the challenge to really buckle down and get to my goal weight.  I would like to lose 25 pounds.


----------



## ca859093

Count me in please! I need to lose about 20lbs. People look at me and say I am not overweight, but I am tall 5'9 and I wear the right clothes, but take them off and UGH gross. I really want to do this, but I feel so unmotivated, it is depressing, so I hope this gets me up and moving.
Thanks for this great board


----------



## LittleMissMickey

Alright, I have lingered on this site long enough, now it's time for me to do something! I would like very much to join your W.I.S.H. Group, you all seem so friendly and supportive. I decided today to be a great day to join because I just got back from Disney (Had an AWESOME time...I would live in Jellyrolls if they would let me), and it is now time to begin trying to be ready for the next trip. Summer, too, I suppose. Oh those blasted swimsuits haunting my dreams! Anyway, I'm 22 now and have put on a few since my high school glory days of having boundless energy for countless activities, so it's time to get that energy (and that body) back! So...what exactly do I do to get all signed up? 
My goal is to start small, lose at a healthy, steady pace with a short-term goal of ten pounds and long term goal around 30 pounds or so. I would consider it a miracle if I stuck with it, but I know now how happy I would be by looking at all of your positive posts. I went out tonight and bought a journal, a scale and a jumprope. I figure if I walk the dog for about 20 minutes a day (it's cold here!) and jumprope when I let him out in the morning, combined with a weight routine that I found to help create lean muscles (I'm too short for any bulk!) and build up steadily it will be a good plan. I would like to continue to walk more, and am quite tempted to begin training to walk in that half marathon. I am also going to eat healthier meals and remember breakfast. I already drink a lot of water, but I will make it my goal to continue with my 70 ounces a day. Am I forgetting anything? So excited to finally have a dog to help me out with this adventure...he could use some exercise, too...he's been getting treats every 22 minutes from my dad at home! Anyway, please let me know if I am missing anything. Where do I check back to? Is it time now to create one of those little journals? What do I do? If you don't hear from me for a couple days, please send me a private message, I obviously did not find my way back to wherever I'm posting this!
Thank you all for the support that you show everyone. This truly is an awesome group you've put together.
Hopefully,
Ashley 

P.S.  Thanks for sticking with me, I just realized how long this post is!  Can't wait to better get to know you all and begin WISHing!


----------



## nativetxn

<b>graygables</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm glad you found us and I hope you can visit often.

Sounds like you are off to a good start.  I'll list your plan as eating sensibly, if that's alright.  Portion control is an important part of success and sounds like you have some great ideas for that.  You're going to do great, I'm sure of it.

<b>maineiac</b> Welcome to WISH!  What fun to celebrate a wedding anniversary at WDW.  You've got plenty of time to reach goal, too.  Visit us as often as you can and join in the discussions.  Participating on WISH is very motivating.

<b>USMCWife</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad you decided to join us.

WW is a wonderful program and there are lots of WW WISHers here.  If you have any questions about the program, all you have to do is ask and you will receive speedy replies.  

Visit WISH as often as you can, okay?

<b>kelyn39</b>  It's great to see you here, Kelly.  Welcome!  

How romantic!  A Disney honeymoon.  Sounds like you have done really well with your new and healthy lifestyle so far.  I'll list your plan as "eating sensibly".  

<b>ABGMan</b>  Welcome to the DIS and welcome to WISH, I'm glad to see you here.  My husband is also on the Atkins plan and has seen some wonder health improvements because of it.

You have done a <i>great</i> job getting healthier.  I'm glad you dropped by we could use your motivating attitude around here and your great advice too.  Will you visit us again?

<b>TINKTWINS</b>  Welcome, Christine!  I'm happy to see you here.  Finding the plan that works best for <i>you</i> is huge factor in being successful.  Sounds like you have found the plan that works best for <i>you</i>.  Excellent!

Now visit WISH as often as you can and participate.  Participating on WISH is motivating for us all.  You'll see.

<b>saskewjr</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  It's great to see you here.

We have lots of WISHers who follow the Atkins way of eating (including me).  It's a great program and lots of us have been very successful with it.  If you have any questions about the program all you have to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.

Visit us as often as you can!

<b>lovesdumbo</b>  Welcome to WISH.  Sounds like you've already had some good success with WW and you will do even better once you add in some exercise.

We have lots of WW WISHers here and they are always ready to help a fellow WW with questions about the program or sharing tips and ideas.  

The entire WISH support group is always ready to help too.  You're going to like it here, I'll bet, so visit often.

<b>sanddune</b>  It's great to see you here.  I follow the Atkins plan, too and so do many other WISHers.  If you have any questions about the program all you need to do is ask, we have several real experts on the subject and you will receive speedy replies.
The support group here is just wonderful.  I'm so glad you are part of it now.  Visit often, okay?

<b>tiggercrazy</b>  Welcome to WISH!  Will you be following a formal eating plan or "eating sensibly"?  Let me know, I like to include your plan when I add you to the WISH member roster.

Visit us often and we will help you reach goal!


<b>ArataCPA</b>  Way to go!  Love that new clipart.  Don't get too attached, though, I imagine you will be trading up again very soon.


<b>Angellore</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm very glad you decided to join us here.

You have a great program in place and now you have the WISH support group to help you.  You are definitely on your way to goal!

Did you know that we have a trip planning chat every Sunday at 2PM GMT?  I hope you will join us some Sunday evening.  Chat is lots of fun.


<b>beautybelle</b>  It's great to see you here, I'm glad you took the WISH challenge.  I'll just list your plan as "eating sensibly" if that is alright.  Visit us as often as you can, you will find WISH is a very motivating place.


<b>hugabearjo</b>  Welcome!  We have lots of WW WISHers.  If you have any questions about the plan, all you have to do is ask and you will receive many speedy replies.  I hope you will visit as often as possible.


<b>HappyMommy2</b>  Welcome to WISH, I'm glad you decided to join us.  I believe there are a few other WISHers who follow the "Body for Life" plan.  

Good luck with this and visit often.  It is so motivating to participate on WISH.


<b>Scoootch</b>  It's great to see you here.  I'm glad you decided to join us.  I'm going to list your plan as "eating sensibly". 

I'll bet you do great with this, visit WISH often and your fellow WISHers will help you reach goal.

<b>MdmMim</b>  Hi sis!  It's great to see you here.  Don't forget to visit often, okay?  No fair being shy on WISH 

<b>TigrLvsPooh</b>  Welcome!  So will you continue to follow the Atkins way of eating?  My husband and I both took that plan as our lifetime plan and we are feeling so healthy these days.

Visit WISH often and participate and you will find lots of motivation and all of the support you could ever need.  

<b>ca859093</b>  Welcome to WISH.  If you will visit often we will help you find motivation, we're good at that and we like to help.

<b>LittleMissMickey</b>  Welcome to the DIS and a very special welcome to WISH.  I'm so glad that you decided to join us, here.
You sound very motivated and determined.  I'll just list your plan as "eating sensibly", if that's alright.  Now that you have found WISH, I have no doubt that you will reach your goal, we all plan to help you do that.

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  What we do is <b>start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.</b>  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

So, let's get started.  I hope everyone is ready to <b>succeed</b> because you're all WISHers now and that's what we do here...we <i><b>succeed</i></b>!

Onward and downward,
Katholyn


----------



## bubbasmom99

Hi -

I'm a regular lurker and sometimes poster on the DisBoards, but this is my first venture onto the WISH board.  My hubby and I started Atkins on March 1st, and as of this morning, I have lost 10 lbs.  I would like to join the club!  I do post on a low carb message board, but there's something about the company of other Disney fans that is too irresistible  

Here are my stats:
233/223/150
sz 20/18-20/10-12
Height 5'5", large frame
Mini-goal of 215 by May 1st (our trip to Washington DC)
Goal of 170 by our December trip to WDW

Is there anything else I need to do?  Thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## nativetxn

There you are, <b>bubbasmom99</b>! Welcome to WISH.  We've been waiting for you and saving you a place.

Lots of WISHers follow the Atkins plan, including me.  I have taken it as my lifetime plan.  

<i>You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature, if you haven't done so already.  What we do is <b>start with a zero loss no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge.</b>  Then everytime we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's fun and motivating.

There is an excellent post composed by our own LisaTx that explains exactly how to add the clipart to your signature.  You will find it right <b>HERE</b></i>

All you need to do now is visit as often as you can, <i>no more lurking</i>   Participating on WISH is empowering and motivating.  Just wait, you'll see 

Katholyn


----------



## SnoWhite

I'd love to join the WISH challenge. I have about 90-100 pounds to lose overall. I would like to get back into a size 12 which is about as small as I've been (I'm about 5'10). 

My wedding is in about 3 weeks, and we have been trying to eat healthier, but right now it's a challenge with everything going on. I haven't had as much sugar and have cut way down on the "bad" carbs, so we'll see! I am also working out with a personal trainer at least 2 times a week. 
I was hoping to have lost weight by the time the wedding rolls around, but it looks like that's just not going to happen. So hopefully in a few years when I do drop the weight I can have my vows renewed in a new, much smaller dress!

Thanks for the support guys!

Lisa


----------



## Reenieny

This is a great idea. I am on Weight Watchers now,, and have been at a plateu for over 5 months[/COLOR]. I need motivation at home. How do I sign up here?

I have a Aug 28 Western cruise coming up and the thought of being in a bathing suite will scare anyone.. Good luck to all who have made the challenge.
Count me in... 5
 Thank you
Reenie

 excerising to get it off


----------



## gadizlover

Ok, I've been lurking around for a week or so, time to take a deep breath and join in!

My DH had a scare last month, was having pains in his chest and was thinking the worse. Ended up being a pulled muscle, thank goodness, but the Dr. advised him to lose some weight, as a smoker and overweight, he was surely at risk.

As I had already decided to start back on Slim Fast March 1, we both decided to work on losing weight and exercising. 
He got some Weight watchers books, and we are using the point system, although not offically "members."

We are even using the treadmill that has not been used for over 4 years - but my exercise plan needs work, I am not as consistant as I should be, I am reading the boards to get some ideas/motivation on this.

I want to lose about 100 pounds total, I weight more than I ever have, even more than my previously high which was when I was pregnant! I have already lost 15 pounds and want to hang in for the long haul! 
Thanks for being here, I see this board is a great support group and I am so glad to see others working toward and achieving  their goals!


----------



## mkymouse1928

I'm signing up, too!  Want to be healthier for my Oct WDW Trip. 
I need to lose about 50-60 lbs.  I found an article in a magazine about adrenal gland burn out, and boy, did it sure sound like me, sooooo, I am going to start with their ideas and see if they work.  I am also starting an exercise program -- 30 mins morning, lunch, and evening.  I will have to build up to that much, though.

I sure could use lots of encouragement, as I get very easily discouraged!

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## ArataCPA

Hello again,
As of this week I have lost 8.2 pounds since I have taken the DIS wish challenge, and 18.2 total.  I will be changing my banner to "10 pounds" very soon !


----------



## bus driver lady

Hi fellow Wishers!

Just wanted to update my progress and encourage all my fellow Wishers to stick to their goals.  Well, I've just upped my clippie to 20 lbs. (for a grand total of 73 now) since Feb. 2nd!  I'm happy to be back where I left off last summer.  I'm maintaining my positive mindset and sticking with eating sensibly.  During the weeks I've found it easy to follow the NutriSystem Nourish program since DH, DS and I are all on different schedules, and on weekends do my own thing depending on what the family plans are.  I even allow myself a slice of pizza, chinese, and occasional dessert on the weekend...counting calories more or less.  I feel this helps me stick with it and not deprived of some of my favorites.  I try to remember "anything in moderation".  I've also decided to set mini goals as I still have another 50 lbs. I'd like to drop.  So my next check-in point will be 10 lbs. on or before May 1st.  With the spring weather attempting to show itself more regularly now, I intend to get out more and walk/be more active.  The yard and flowerbeds are calling!  

Suzy


----------



## Scoootch

Hi all!  Just checking in and wanted to let y'all know I've lost my first 3 and a half lbs this week.  I'm so excited!  1 and a half lbs to go to get my first 5lb. clippie yay! Hope you're all doing well and have a great week!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Sign me up for the Wish challenge!!  I have been losing weight for about a year now, but have recently hit a plateau.  I need to step up my work out routine back to high gear and continue with my healthy eating habits.  I was 340 pounds, but now I weigh 210..so I have a lot to be proud of!     My goal is to lose an additional 65 pounds!  I know the last bit of weight is going to be the hardest since I have not weighed less than 200 pounds since I was in high school, but I am going to get it done.   I am on a low carb/low fat program that was prescribed by my doctor over a year ago.  I plan to continue with that.  
So, I guess I am an offical Wish Diser!  Feeling healthier than I have in a long time!


----------



## DemonLlama

OK, I'm in.  I can't blame it on the babies anymore -- my youngest is going to 9 in September!!!

Yesterday afternoon, I pulled on a pair of capris I hadn't worn since last summer and they wouldn't button.  That got me to step on the scales for the first time in a year.  I'm at 195 pounds on my 5'5 frame and am setting my goal ato 135, to make it an even 60 pound weight loss.

So this is Day One!

Hubby and I have resolved to walk for half an hour every evening to start (starting tonight!), and I am counting calories and focusing on healthy foods, mostly vegetables and lean meat.


----------



## disneygoof

I'm in!  I've lost 15 pounds since November; lost 10, gained 5, lost 10 gained 5, lost 5.  I still have at least 10 to lose.  I have a 7 month old son and need to rebound.  As a Disney addict, I expect this will be a new motivator!


----------



## disneygoof

Weight Watchers is my metheod, and recommended by my Doc.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

I've actually been on Wish for a few weeks now but I just realized that I never signed in here so here goes.

I've now lost 10 pounds! When I started I was at my heaviest and I hated the way my body looked. I've tried to get into Wish twice before, but my motivation waned. A couple of years ago I lost 23 pounds but then I went way off and gained it all back, plus a few for good measure.  I'm upset with myself because I was under 10 pounds from my goal and now I'm back at the beginning. Oh well! My goal is to lose 30 to 35 pounds total so that means I want to lose 20 to 25 more. 

The thing that bothers me is the clothing issue. I'm built rather top heavy to begin with so finding shirts and dresses has never been the easiest but with the extra weight it's even more difficult. While I'm thrilled that I have dropped 10 pounds I find that lots and lots of clothing still does not fit me. 

I'm doing Weight Watchers with my husband. He is a great support to me. He has much better will power than I do, but I am really trying to be "good."


----------



## DVCTiff

Count me in (about time I quit lurking). I've lost 5 lbs. on Atkins already and have 12.5 to go. I always get inspiration and motivation from visiting this board and hope I can give some back!


----------



## marathoner

Hi Everyone!

I'm so glad to find this site! I've been working on weight loss for over 2 years now - and at about 85 lbs lost I'm at my second major plateau. So I'm hoping signing up to this challenge will help me kick things into gear again.

I'm starting Bob Greene's online program today, and after Easter I'm doing the Body for Life program for the first time. It scares me a bit because it's very regimented, but I seems to thrive with that type of challenge - and I'm really at a point where I need to change my body - no just lose more weight.

I haven't read through any of the postings yet so I need to catch myself up.

I started my weight loss at my heaviest ever: 271 lbs. I'm now 187 (lowest so far 183). My reward to myself at the end of my "ftiness year" is to do the WDW half marathon in 2005 - I'm already signed up! I can't wait, it will be my first trip to WDW.

Bye for now,
Sandra


----------



## my3princes

Count me and my dh in.  We have done atkins off and on since February and plan to kick it into high gear and add excercise starting on Sunday.  It looks like disers are great supporters.


----------



## Mishetta

Okay...count me in too!!  I am doing the Weight Watcher's program (on my own) & joined Curves & went for the first work out tonight.  

I had to buy myself a "work out" outfit.  It has fish on it & it reminded me of "Finding Nemo" only this outfit is going to be used to "Finding Rose!"  I know I'm in there somewhere!!   

Now I have to figure out how to do that Wish Clippie thingy....


----------



## decaff38

I started at 214 and have dropped 11# since Feb. 20.  My goal now is to get to Onerland!  only 3# and walk/run everyother day.  My ultimate goal is 160 (-43#s)  I will take it a month at a time. to get there.  By my calculations I should close in on it by  mid August.  Really excited to get moving .  Need to seriously train and get in shape .  Thanks for the support!!


----------



## acename

count me in!  i'm getting married in august and want to lose the 20 lbs i've gained in college before i get fitted for my dress. and i also want to make all my jeans fit as well as they used to   the main thing i plan to do is eat better. i've been slacking in that area.  i'm also going to make it my goal to do some form of excercise everyday.  even if it's just for a few minutes i'll feel better knowing i did SOMETHING!


----------



## Reginat

Hi!

I want to join, too!  I already have a good exercise program, but need to eat in moderation to show results!

Motivation:  I just got my first [adult] bicycle and want to wear cute bike clothes & other summer clothes.  Currently it looks like Chip N Dale & a couple of their friends have squeezed in the bicycle shorts with me!  I think I can suceed by being able to post online and earn WISH clip-art.  Those little Minnie Mouses are cute!

Have a great weekend!

Regina in NC


----------



## TandJ61574

Starting Monday 4/5 ..ordered Seattle Sutton for 5 weeks and signed up for curves.

I hope to reach my goal by my 50th bday 05/31/05

Lots of weight to lose but with faith and prayers I know God will see me through and also help me maintain for life.

The first thing I am going to do when I reach my goal is to buy a swimsuit and swim with my kids. They have been asking me for years but I have always been too embarrased.


----------



## CheapMom

4/5- This is it- no more excuses- I am starting today.
I have a 14 month old baby and I gained 65 pounds with him.  4 weeks after his birth I was on the treadmill almost every day, eating right, doing great.  I had lost 25 lbs by my 8 week psotpartum checkup- Then (a week later) I broke my pinky toe and my whole regimen came to a standstill. 
(see what I mean- I am full of excuses- baby, broken toe, wah, wah, wah...)
TODAY- I will dust off that treadmill- I will walk for 25 minutes. And I will stop snacking, and I will drink lots of water.
Also- I am going to start a WISH journal and it will include pictures of me today and then every 2 weeks after-
Thanks for reading,
Mary


----------



## WilmaBud

I'm a bit shy about these things, but I'm going to join you all.  I want to lose at least 10 pounds (hopefully 15).  I joined Weight Watchers online today.  I was going to join after Easter, but I bit the bullet and did it today.


----------



## disnutt

Count me in.  I'm on my second week of WW meetings.  Lost 5 pounds so far. I'm looking to lose 20 more pounds of post-baby weight.  

I am highly motivated by everything Disney so I think this will be the perfect place for support.


----------



## GoofItUp

I'm joining up.  I have a cruise scheduled for the latter part of June and there's a dress that I really want to get in to for formal night!  I need to lose 10 - 15 lbs to get there and also feel better about myself.  I plan to eat healthier (reasonable portions and not like a horse at the trough!) and exercise regularly.  There is a walking track across from the building I work in which I can use at lunch and I'm also a member at the Family Y.  I've never been good at sticking with these things, but this time WILL be different!


----------



## christinadei

Hi, I want to sign up too.  I was 110 before I got pregnant and gained 50 lbs when I gained a huge appetite that never went away.  I joined weight watchers a while back and lost 15 lbs, but now I've gained back the 15 plus 5 more.  I now weigh 158 on a 5'3" frame.  My ultimate goal is 125lbs.  I started the program again yesterday and tonight I'll start exercising.  I plan on exercising for an hour at least 3 times a week and 30 minutes 2 other days.

I also want to add that I have a family reunion in July and an anniversary cruise in August that I'd like to be able to get into a bikini and a little black dress for!


----------



## JudyS

Ok, I just posted a thread with my sad saga of weight coming back on!  I am 41 years old, 5'3" tall, and currently weigh 212.  I weighed 232 last summer and got down to 198 by the end of 2003.  I held it there for a while, but then I "fell off the wagon" in March and 14 pounds came back in three weeks -- yes, 14 pounds in 3 weeks!

I'm determined to try again.   My goal is to be at 175 pounds by the time I start teaching this fall (September 8th.)  That would make me the same weight I was when I was 18 years old!

The diet I'm following is reduced carbohydrate and vegetarian.  That's what I used to lose the 34 pounds in 2003.


----------



## Joyciemc

Hi! I've popped in here a few times, and love how supportive everyone is of each other. It's about time I became serious about getting healthy, so count me in!

I put on weight sloooowly through college and have managed to lose some of it, always gaining it back. I'm hoping to lose 30 lbs (ambitious!). I haven't found what works for me yet, but I'm starting with the basics- talking long walks and eating healthy. What I want most is for my energy level to come back up (and being able to wear a bathing suit for a change would be nice). 

I hope I can follow the good example set on the board!


----------



## 2bemarried

My name is Kristy.  I joined WISH back in Nov. of '02 when I started planning our wedding...and then fell off the wagon and since the wedding in 5/03 I've gained an extra 10 pds.  I'm 5'2" and up over 225 pds currently.  I just hate the way my stomach and rear end looks and I feel so drained at the end of the day.  I would love to be back at 180 where I was in high school.  I really want to lose the extra pounds and be healthy. I joined Weight Watchers on Wednesday and my husband is goine to do the program with me.


----------



## Disney4me04

I am going on WW and working out...starting today April 11Th

I have 100 pounds to do. I have not completly figured out our DisneyLand 2005 trip. But I should be at my goal weight by then. We are going August or October of 2005!

Looking forward to losing it and rewarding my pounds lost with Disney Dollars!


----------



## scrapperjill

just wanted to test the wish sig logo

Hmmm it didn't work.


----------



## scrapperjill

Oh it did work. 

Well you can count me in.  I want to take the wish challenge!!!  
Plan....go to ww this afternoon to see what it's all about.  Watch what I eat, increase exercise to at least 3 day a week and drink more water.

I need all the support and encourgement I can get.  My goal is to loose 50lbs by the end of the year...hopefully sooner. 

I think I can..I think I can...I think I can...   I know I can!!!:


----------



## DVCkidsMOM

HELP!!!  I want to join WISH - of all the support I could have, a bunch of Disney lovers has to be the best.  So I need a plan for getting healthy and losing weight.  I'll probably give eDiets a try since I can change menu plans when needed.  
Additionally, my plan includes drinking much more water and not drinking soda.  Since I've just been told I have "high" but not (yet) diabetic blood sugars, I will replace sugar and refined flour with whole fruits and whole grains.  I hope to get moving and need encouragement and ideas in this area.  Specific challenges include: 3 and 5 year old at home (homeschooling), 30 minutes to nearest "civilization" with a gym, no safe "walk route," and fatigue.  Just been diagnosed hypothyroid so meds may help that last one soon...
Do I need to "join" a forum and, if so, how?  (User profile indicates no forums joined.)


----------



## kild

Hey, now that I understand the WISH program, I'll add myself to it  

After being overweight for several years, I decided in July of 03 to make a change. It started with a plan diet, something like WW, adkins, etc but more personal and light exercise. After a couple of months, I was feeling better and losing weight. Well, I got greedy and wanted bigger, better faster results. I made some mistakes and slowed my progress, but finally got my diet and exercise plan together and it was amazing.

Since I started in July 03, I have lost 45 lbs of fat and gained 15 lbs of muscle. 

I cannot even begin to tell you how much better I feel. I stick with a bodybuilding diet and exercise plan now. I'll write it up and post it in case others may want to try it. It seems to work better for men, but my wife modified it for her and it worked well.

Good luck to all the WISH'ers!


----------



## PoohLover1

HELP!  I would like to take the WISH Challenge.  Thanks nativetxn for the invite.  I just joined the DIS board last week.  My DH has been a member for a couple of years and I read over his shoulders when I'm around and he told me about this board.  Alittle about myself,  married to Big V 26 1/2 yrs, DD Elly is II 1/2 and I have been driving school bus for 22 yrs. I have high B.P. and type 2 diabetic, I'm on meds for both.  Last Feb. I joined 
T.O.P.S. I great support group,  you do your own type of diet plan, Atkins, W.W. south beach, etc.  You weigh in every week and sometimes get recipes, but just to see what is working.   In Oct. I kicked myself in the butt and tried the Atkins and jioned a heath club and in 2 months lost 17#. At the end of last year I was down 26.75#.  I was 1st. place winner in my division.   Than X-mas hit.  And I just can't get back on track.  I'm up 9# as of last week.  My Dr. and I agreed on 40# and I was so close to be at goal by Memorial Day, now I'm further away.  I'm trying to get back on track.  I hope the ideas and the support from this board will get me there.  Thanks for taking the time to read this reply cause I know it's a bit long and I'm off to the club.


----------



## DisneyMom23Boys

Hi!

I joined Curves last month on March 10, 2004. They were running a promotion where there was $0 yearly fee (normally $150 or something like that). Just the $29/month. I go atleast 4 times/week and really enjoy it.

I lost 4 pounds and 7 inches. I didn't curb my diet at all.

This month I'm starting to watch my carbs and drink atleast 8-8 oz. glasses of water/day (no more Lipton Iced Tea, soda, etc.)  I'm going to start the Curves 6-Week Challenge at the end of May.

I've been on diets in the past, but they were all on a calorie count, not watching carbs. I've also never excercised with those diets.

My goal is to lose 25 pounds by the end of October (we're going to WDW for a week for MNSSHP October 22-30). I'm hoping on losing an average of 1-2 pounds/week, so even if I only lose 1 pound/week that would be great.

We're going on our first Disney Cruise on the Wonder next May 5-8, 2005, followed by a week in WDW.  Hopefully by then I will have been down to my goal weight (140) for several months and will be maintaining it well!!


----------



## Iheoma

Hi Everyone,

I am joining in because I would to really get back to healthy eating and lose 25 pounds by the end of the year.  My short term goal is to lose 2-3 pounds per week, 10 pounds by June 30, 2004. I previously attended WW meetings with success but had to quit going because of job and life responsibilities. My biggest problem is portion size and I hope to really deal with that by using WW. My plan is to stay within my point range daily, drink plenty of water and avoid carbonated soda. I'm going to WDW in a little less than 2 weeks and I plan on eating as responsibly as possible without depriving myself. I'm glad to be here getting and giving support. 

Iheoma


----------



## WDWorBUST

I had my wonderful baby girl November 1st and I started out very overweight in my pregnancy - BUT I am actually 3 pounds lighter than I was when I got pregnant.  I have a LONG ways to go though.  To lose weight I am taking my baby girl for a walk every night - weather permitting.  I'm watching what I eat using a little bit of a modified WW and Southbeach approach because I am still nursing my little darling and have to be careful not to cut back too much.  A huge motivator to me is my DH has told me we could start trying for Sammi a baby brother or sister after I get down to 150 because I had some strange stuff happen the last week of my pregnancy and an emergency c-section and he blames the complications on my weight - which is probably true.  I also want to teach my baby girl good eating habits so she doesn't struggle with her weight like her mommy and daddy are doing.  Also....I just want to be a fit healthy person and see my little darling(s) grow up.  I would love to have the support of my fellow DISers.


----------



## pkasbohm

I would like to join also.  I would like to lose around 40lbs.  I am planning on going to Curves, walking, and trying to watch what I eat(that will be the hardest one!)  I do home daycare and with all the snacks it is very hard to have self control.  I usually say what is a little cookie, or if I eat this I will walk tonight!  No more I am tired of being overweight!!!  I would like to take the challenge!!!
Thanks, Pam


----------



## goofyfordisney

Hi everyone,

I want to join!!  Sign me up!  

I've been reading all of the past posts and I decided to say "hi"!

I re-joined WW about 3 weeks ago. I lost about 30 pounds about 2 years ago (on WW plan) and then slowly gained it all back! 


I recently joined Curves and I enjoy it but, I still wasn't losing any weight. I decided I needed to make my goal of losing 40 lbs happen--that's when I went back to WW. I am so glad that I did! I feel so much better about actually being able to reach my goal now! I have lost 4lbs. in the past 3 weeks! I am very motivated now!

I plan on continuing to go to Curves 3 times a week and walking my dog at least 3 days a week.  Hopefully, the weight will start coming off more quickly!

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting inspired from all of you on the DIS! I promise to pass on any good info I get from my great WW leader--she is great!

Wish me luck!!  Thanks!
Sue


----------



## ArataCPA

Hello everyone,
It's been a while since I have posted, I have to apologize, I've been extremely busy lately.  Well, I'm proud to report that as of last Friday, I have lost a total of 23.6 pounds, and 13.6 since I have taken the DIS wish challenge.  I am now under 200 pounds, and have lost 10% of my body weight.  I still have a long way to go, but I'm very happy and healthy right now.  Take care everyone!


----------



## my3princes

arataCPA  Wow!  you are doing great, keep up the good work.

I'm checking in for the last couple of days.  This diet has been very had for me this time around.  I am constantly battling cravings which I didn't experience the first time I did Atkins.  I am resisting, but it is soooo hard.  The kids are on vacation from school this week so I see them snacking and I really want to too.  I am taking it hour by hour.  The weather here has been much nicer the last few days so I have made a point of getting outside to play with the kids and do yard work.  Not an exercise plan perse, but exercise none the less.  Reading all your posts and the great results that you are all having is great incentive to stay on track.


----------



## Cocamami

I'd like to join.  I lost about 25 pounds on Atkins a few years ago and gained it back...then I tried the Zone last year around January, lost almost 20 pounds by Easter and gained it back (I have a sweet tooth unmatched by any other human on earth!).  

I've become very uncomfortable with the weight I've gained back, because that weight brought some friends(additional pounds) along.  

I am doing a 2 week trial at Bally's and joining if I like it.  I am also going to do either Atkins or the Zone again (nothing else I tried in the past helped me lose like these two did).  I just need to avoid the sweets and stay motivated.  

Thanks for listening, and thanks for any support and/or tips anyone can offer.


----------



## barrettmom

I just started Atkins a week ago.  I have lost 5 pounds and someone told me about this great board where they received a lot of encouragement.  Well here I am.  I want to loose about 75 pounds and need to get moving.  Literally excersing is my biggest downfall or the lack there of.  I just can't find the time in the day.  This is my biggest challenge. 

I also heard that you can get a personal buddy?  Haven't seen where to sign up for that.  

Thank you for giving me a challenge!


----------



## VAgal76

I didn't officially post so here goes.

I started about 2 weeks ago. It's a combination of Weight Watchers/Low Carb diet, my own concoction. I've been working out faithfully and even got a personal trainer to help me along. As of this morning I've lost 5 lbs :happy2:! My 1st goal is to lose 10 lbs by my trip date of June 18. More goals to come.....


----------



## deelam

I'm new to this list. I am 5' 3" and 202 lbs. My short term goal is to be 185 by 6/18. My long terms goals are to be 145 by Halloween. I would love to be skinney for the holidays too.
Also, I am doing this for health reasons. I have two little boys, one 7 years and one 16 months, I want to be healthy and live a long time. I need to do this.

Dee


----------



## Nanabug02

Hi!!

My name is Leanna and I am 25 years old.  I would love to join the WISH challenge to give and receive support to others living a healthy lifestyle.

I have been on a journey to lose weight for over two months now and have been successful.  I am achieving my goals through excercise 5 days and week and by learning to make healthy eating choices.  I am not on any particular program....just doing it on my own.  I have a feeling this is going to be a long journey, but I'm steadily moving along.


----------



## edcrbnsoul

Okay I'm coming in...I'm trying to lose 40 lbs total, it will be a change of eating habits and exercise program doing a day of weight training(upper body),a day of cardio followed by another day of weight(lower body) and so on taking Sundays off from training its a program called Body for Life and it seems like just good comman sense no weird eat only broccoli type thing.  I dont know how many men you have in here but I'm looking for all the support I can get, I tend to get frustrated easy but I want to do this so I can do things with my kids and not be a slug.


----------



## wtpclc

Well, I've posted on two of the threads now, I guess it's time to officially sign up! (Benn skulking, as they say, for a week or so now)

I've been doing Curves (both exercise and LC diet).  Can't say that I'm strictly adhering to the diet, but I'm eating MUCH better than I used to!

I've got 20 pounds to lose.  I've been doing Curves for about 2 months and try for at least 3 times a week, although my schedule sometimes cuts a day off.  I try to at least get a walk or something in then.  

Thanks to all of you who keep this going!  What a great support group!


----------



## fran99999

Well I am 45  OMG  I have battled a weight issue since I had my DD in 1988 and my Thyroid stopped working.  Gained 120 Lbs in 3 months.   I joined WW last Thursday 4/22.  Tomorrow is Weigh in day.  I have to lose this weight I need a 2nd Knee replacement due to car accident in 1985 and I just know I cant be on crutches at this weight  SHHH 267  EWWW.  I tell myself I can do this.  They told me I'd never walk again and I did that 7 months after the accident.  Said no kids I have dd15 and DS5.   I am disabled to a degree.  So I cant do the usual gym or walking.   HMMM maybe i can find a bicycle  I did that during recovery to get the strength back to my legs.  Yard sales here I come 

I want to lose weight to be able to have the surgery so I can play with my son in the yard.

I feel like the little train  " I Think I Can, I Think I Can"   I lost #60 lbs before, then I had DS5.  Yes it is back.  Full bed rest for last 6 months of pregnancy.  boy does that pack on the weight. 

Wish you all luck to achieve the goals you have set for youself.  I always think as bad as I feel it is there is another  who is even worse off than me.   

I work PT in a  Dept of Mental Retardation  house.  They have the real issues to deal with.  Mine are only tiny little inconviences.


----------



## TinkerBelle_325

Count me in! 

I'm heading to WDW in 22 days and have proudly lost 10 lbs since January. I'll be starting the south beach diet on May 7th in hopes of dropping some weigh before going. Though I will not be following any diet once I get to WDW I will be going back on South Beach once I return home.


----------



## sheryl0521

What a great thread!

I am using Herbalife, and I have lost 18 pounds since starting March 1!

I just got back from WDW and didn't use my products while I was there, but only gained a pound on the scale and have already lost it since!

I am looking forward to participating with everyone!

Sheryl


----------



## AllisonG

Well, here I am and here's my story. 
I have been on the Blood Type Diet since February but haven't been too strict since Easter.  Am having trouble getting back on   the 'horse'.  Don't know what I weighed before I started and still don't know.  I wish (no pun) I would remember to get on a scale!
Since being a gestational surrogate in 2001, the twins put on all sorts of weight on me.  I haven't really tried to get the weight off until recently.
I'm going to WDW in November and am hoping to have lost atleast 60 pounds.
I am very excited to thave the support of my fellow DIS'ers!
Thanks!!


----------



## Gator Kate

Hello,
I turned 50 last May and have put on 9 pounds in the past year. Needless to say I'm not pleased, this is not an attractive weight for me. I can't seem to "Just say No" to food these days. I'm  constantly eating, never full, the proverbial bottomless pit. My only saving grace is that I exercise  regularly, usually walking and/or biking (I'm the outdoorsy type). I seem to  do well with the support group concept. I tried to do it with my sister and  my best friend, but neither of them wanted to keep up with the daily check-in. Guess that's more my style. I'm hoping to gain inspiration from my fellow DISers and lose  those 9 lbs.


----------



## Steve's Wife

I joined TOPS in January, but finally decided to get serious last week.  I've got a long way to go, but I'm tired of being tired.  I've failed on lots of diets in the past but I am determined to do it right this time.  I'm trying to look at my long term goals and make changes in my lifestyle that I will be able to maintain.  I guess it's all about developing healthy habits.  Wish me luck!


----------



## ASFCurly

Thinking I would like to start the WISH challenge, I am doing the south beach diet and tomorrow will start the second week of phase 1, I lost 5.5 pounds in the last week, for a total of 15 lbs. since March 1. Though I will be starting at zero with the challenge.


----------



## CookieGVB

I've been putting off and putting off for the longest time, but finally rejoined Weight Watchers yesterday.  

Stepping on that scale was a DEPRESSING experience...I'm determined to do something about it, even though I know it's going to take a long, long time.


----------



## mississaugamom

I'd like to sign up for the challenge as of today.

I'm 43 years old, with about 60 lbs to lose!  I started South Beach last week and joined their thread tonight.  

Time to dust off my Curves membership for the exercise component!


----------



## goofymom/pop

Recently restarted Atkins, joined a group at our church called Weigh to Go.....we are reading Dr. Phils book and supporting each other. Our goal is to be a slimmer church congregation by the end of June. My goal is 15 pounds by July 31st. I have lost 3.5 since restarting Atkins. 

So here I am girls....45 years old, 148.5 pounds......and ready to roll. 
Thanks to all of you for the support system you have started here.


----------



## wdw4us

May I join too?  I started SBD on Monday 5/3.  What do I have to do now?

Can someone let me know when I'm officially part of the group?

denise


----------



## FSUMARCHIEF

Hi everyone - I haven't read through all the posts - just a few, and wonder if there are other men on here - surely I'm not the only guy that needs to lose!  Anyway, my wife, son (2  1/2 yr old) and I are Disney Vets and love to go.  We're going the middle of September again for our next trip and reading the post has motivated me.  I lost 55 pounds last year doing SugarBusters.  It's a great diet that helps you eat healthy without much exercise.  I'm a United Methodist Minister and don't have an awful lot of time for exercise.  Anyway, I was at 280 last year and lost to 225.  I'm still right at the 228.5 mark but want to get down below 200 before September.  It's amazing how much easier it is to walk around the parks without the extra 55 pounds!  The ideal weight for my height is around 180 so who knows, maybe I'll get there too!  I'll keep you posted - keep me in your prayers - everybody in churches thinks the preacher has just got to eat their fried chicken!  Let me know and I'll pray for y'all through this too!  Thanks.


----------



## aero99

Hi!

Well I started today with Atkins and working out everyday at least 20 minutes.  I had lost a lot of weight for my wedding (Sept. 03) but have become a chubby wifey since.  I would like to lose 35 lbs. 

Thanks for letting me join in!
Melissa


----------



## Alice28

I'm starting a new day today and began Weight Watchers online. I have done WW before (in my early 20's) and was successful with it. It's 10 years later, and I need to lose about 30-35 pounds, and plan on celebrating with each pound lost! If can lose more than that, great, but mostly I just want to be comfortable in my own skin again. I plan on following WW's point plan and stepping up my exercise. I'm hoping by my trip to Disney that I will have lost the majority of the weight I intend to lose! What a motivator!


----------



## jcemom

I'm back!  (I haven't been over here since I fell off the Atkins wagon last June, lol.)  Luckily over all that time I only gained back 4 of the 10 pounds I lost last time.  It could have been much worse!

I started Atkins again on Monday and hopefully can stay with it this time.  I have missed how good I felt last time!   

I need to stop jumping on the scale everytime I walk past it though, lol.  I do know weight varies from day to day and even from one time of day to another, but I can't help myself!  ugh!  Starting today I am planning on Monday weigh-ins, making it weekly, and otherwise I'm staying off the scale! lol

(Looking to lose about 30 ponds, but would be happy with 20.)


----------



## TiggMan

Hi everyone.  I've finally had enough and am dedicated to losing 30 pounds.  Thanks for letting me join with you.  Atkins, here I come!


----------



## Cinderellafifi

I started the SBD a week ago and I hope to lose 20 pounds.  I've lost 5 so far...but it's tough!    I have a petite frame so every pound counts.

I am also a scale addict.  I also cannot walk by without hoping on - and I know I not learning anything as weight fluctuates.   

Good luck to us!!!


----------



## il-gander

I started about 8 weeks ago, and have lost 15 pounds as of today. I'm seriously restricting my calorie intake, and doing 30 minutes on my Gazelle elliptical machine 4-5 mornings a week. My goal is to lose another 30-40 pounds. 40 pounds would be where I was in high school - that would be quite a feat for a 35-year-old who has had two children, LOL!

Carla


----------



## BeamsofLight

.


----------



## KatieBelle

I started WW online yesterday.  I plan to exercise and follow the WW plan.  I hope to lose 25 pounds.  After having 4 children within 5 years, I am ready to look thin and trim again!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

I need the motivation now.  I was doing good about 2 years ago, going to the gym before work, weights, elliptical.  People were noticing and I got down to my goal weight!  I vowed I would never again slip into my bad habits, but I did....I stopped going to the gym, workouts got harder and now I haven't seriously worked out for over a year.  I need to get back into my good habits!  I can't go back to the gym because it's just too early for me to work out so I'll have to do it at home after work.  Cardio:  maybe go for walks around the neighborhood...I'd prefer to jog, but I haven't been able to for awhile due to bursitis symptoms in my hips.  I also have a Nordic Track, but I hate it, it's boring.  Of course there are my dumbbells looking at me now....

I think I'll start with brown bagging a healthy lunch for work tomorrow.  Let's see...it's 8:30...might have time for a few sets before bed...see, you guys are helping me already!

My goal is to get back to 135-140 lbs. by my 45th birthday in September.  I'm probably somewhere around 160 now.

Thanks.  I'll check in again later.


----------



## Stacerita

Reading these posts have now got me motivated once again.  

Just a quick run down of where I am at.  Last year I lost close to 40 pounds.  Then gained about half of it back.  Between Jan and Mar I was able to lose those pounds again.  But, because of stress and my lack of will power since april I have almost gained 15 back once more.  So in total, I have only lost 25 pounds.  Which I am proud of, but know I have more to go.  I have a wishing goal of losing 75 more pounds...(a true wish with pixie dust of course).  But I would be happy with any loss.  

I plan on doing what works.....eating healthier and working out.  I try to keep my calories within limits - low fat and more "good for you" foods.  I do tread mill at least 5 times a week and then take a day to do some yoga to unwind.  Also try being active every chance I get.  But what helps me the most is being postive and keeping my eye on my goal.

Seeing all these post and seeing how everyone else is motivated has now got me back on track once again.  Im actually looking foward to tomorrow and starting back on track.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LisaLovesDisney

Hi All,
I lost about 20 pounds before my DW last December and I was at 5'7 155lbs.  Since then I have been working 3 jobs to save for a home I have neglected myself.  My husband and I are going on a cruise in the fall and I would love it if there were less of me! I have had the most luck with the low carb diet and remebering to drink my water everyday! I also would like to start walking during my lunch breaks everyday and slowly incorporate more exercise as the weight comes off.  My goal is probably to lose 40 pounds and just start living a healthier life style.  Also my husband and I are talking about having a baby so I would like to be fit to prevent any complications from being overweight.  Another modivator for me is that this year I will be 30 and would like my 30's to be healther than my 20's.  It is time to care of ME!


----------



## LisaLovesDisney

I tried to add the icon and lost everything under my signature   I don't know how to get it back. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aroura

HI all.... I would like to join you all also.... 

I am 24... going to be 25 in July, and have been overweight pretty much my whole life.. LOL...  Did GREAT on WW 2 years ago, and lost 45 lbs..  But, then alot of 'life" stuff happened, and I also ended up in the hospital for a while... and have gained EVERYTHING back.... 

I have started to walk again. and going to Join Curves.... I don't have a problem with what I eat really... WW says I have a problem because I DON'T eat.. and my body won't let go of  any of the calories I do consume..  and another major problem of mine is getting off my butt..LOL.. 

so, I think it would be great to have the support... I would really love to join.


----------



## Zoesmama03

I posted a little intro but wanted to join in on this challenge stuff. 

I've got 120-130 lbs to loose so it is a long road.


----------



## zagafi

Taking the plunge to join you all! I have 9 week old twin boys (and a 5 year old boy), so junk food has become far too easy. I ate very well during pregnancy and I'd like to start those good habits once again. I need to lose around 75 pounds or so, and there's no time like now to start!

My goal is to eat better, more nutritious meals and incorporate exercise into my daily routine again. I'm thinking about doing the Couch to 5K plan, especially since I got a very nice double jogger for Mothers' Day.


----------



## GoofItUp

Well, I've been on the WISH board for about 7 weeks, but realized I've never officially signed up!  My goal is to continue exercising at least 4 days/week (usually more).  The 6 week challenge I just completed on the WISH board motivated me to start the habit, and I intend to keep it up!


----------



## WooWoo

Hi all  

I want to join the Dis Wish Challenge. We might be cruising or going to the park in January or March and I want to be in shape!


----------



## Hollyann

First off, let me tell you how excited I am to find Disney enthusiasts who are interested in staying healthy and encouraging others!  This site made my day!  I have lost in the last two years about 50 pounds.  However, my health didn't improve and I was diagnosed with "pre-diabetes".  I also have high blood pressure, high cholesterol and an irregular heartbeat.  Well, my doc put me on a low fat/low carb/sugar free diet for the rest of my life.....like the Atkins with less fat.  I've lost 14 pounds and I feel better than I ever have!  I'm so excited about joining W.I.S.H. and so - here I am - back at zero pounds!  Visiting Disneyworld for my 40th birthday and hope to be down to my (medically) ideal weight.  Only 30 more pounds.  I walk 3 miles 6 days a week.  Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## Kimmykins

Hello Everyone! I have recently been introduced to the Disboard and I found myself reading W.I.S.H posts a lot. I saw how supportive everyone was and how much help other people have gotten from you all, so I would love to join you.

I am 20 years old, will be 21 in June.   I have always been an overweight person, and then a few years ago I decided to change that and lost 40 lbs. Well, then I met DF and my eating habits went down hill, fast.  I gained back all of my weight! So now I've decided to do this once again but this time, stick to my healthy eating habits and exercising so as not to gain it back.  I started my healthy eating on April 24th and since then I have lost 8 lbs. Hopefully, tomorrow I can add a few more on there. 

My goal is to eat healthfully, and exercise 3-4 times a week losing about 40 lbs by September or October. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Zanesmama,

I just checked out that couch to 5K plan and it looks pretty good.  I might give it a try.  I'm looking to ease back into a walking/jogging program, I always seem to be bothered by severe hip bursitis when I run, even with brand new shoes, starting slowly etc.  I might give this plan a try, thanks!


----------



## mousemom218

I have been dieting off and on all my life.  I gain it back each and every time, plus a little more!  This time,   I'm extremely motivated  because I've gotten into a 5-6 day a week video exercise habit, which I'm hoping will help me get the results I'm looking for faster!  It's great to have other Disney enthusiasts to lose with.  I've just signed up for WW.  I'm a lifetime member, and truthfully, it's the only thing that really works. My first goal is to lose at least 10 pounds before our July cruise!  We cruised last year and I did the aerobics classes to keep from gaining too much.  I think it worked--I only gained 2 pounds.  This time I'm hoping to go in thinner and not gain at all.  I look forward to  losing with you!


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

I woud like to join too.

20 lbs to not be officially overweight, 40 pounds to feel good.
Imagine NOT carrying 8  5 lb bags of sugar all day.

Can't blame the weight on my baby 'cause she's three already.

I want to use my Baby Jogger with the "couch to 3 k" program.

Plan on Dean Ornish plus salmon since that has worked well in 
the past for me and my family and it is cheaper than Atkins- 
(Therefore more money for WDW). 

Planning my second wdw trip within a month after 4 yearsw of no vacation.


----------



## kaekae

I want to take the dis W.I.S.H. challange. I am a nursing mom to a 11 month old. Being that I am nursing I need to stay comitted to eating healthy not only for my self but for ds too. Not to mention the extra weight I still haven't lost from pregnancy almost a year ago.  A month ago I was introduced to the South Beach Diet and lost 11 pound. I know this plan works, but some how or another I have fell off track as sometimes it is easy to do. But I am very glad I found the W.I.S.H. forum. Every one is very supportive and just reading a few posts has helped get me motivated to get back on track. Thanks for the extra push. Count me in for the challange.

                                                          Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## MommyBoo!

I want to join too.  Another nursing mom here, mine is 4 months old.  Just looking to eat healthier.  We eat pretty good right now, but I have a horrible sweet tooth.  All of a sudden I have NO willpower when it comes to sweets!  There is now nothing tempting in the house because of this.    

Anyway, this baby is #3 and since I still have some extra weight from #2 (from way too long ago), I'd like to lose 40 pounds. 

Sue


----------



## keypooh90

Hi! I am 13 years old! I weigh 169.75 lbs and am 5 ft tall with a 40in. waist. I hope to lose 10 lbs by june 16th, our disney trip date. I hope to eventually lose 69.75 of those pounds to get me to the standard for my height and age. I hope to get down to a 35 inch waist by june 16th. I will reach this goal by walking at least a mile a day, swimming laps and running in the water for an hour aday and using the step glider for 10 mins working up to twenty. I will be following weight watchers plan put cutting out all chips, candy,cake ,soda etc!


----------



## MN-dizmooner

I am getting married Sept. 25 and want to look better for my future wife.  I began running on a treadmill, doing push-ups, and doing sit-ups six weeks ago, and I have lost 20 lbs. already.  I also stop drinking pop and began watching my calorie intake.  My goal is to lose 10 more pounds, and begin to firm up.  But most important is to be in shape for my Disneymoon.


----------



## shellbell

Hiya I'm joining today, I need to loose about 20lbs before our trip to WDW in September. i have been dieting on and off for a couple of years but now i am really going for it 

Goodluck to everyone 

Michelle


----------



## SKFamily

I'm getting back into actually using TOPS (Take Off Pound Sensibly) since I know it works for me.  I've been chapter leader for over a year now, but we've been floundering and so have I.  So, here's the deal:

Start actually _doing_ TOPS again (basically healthy eating using the Canada Food Guide/American Food Pyramid) and getting back on my exercycle, even though it needs a new part.  And doing the stretching exercises I should be doing for CP, anyway.

I've already done 6 minutes on the exercycle today.  That's good enough for starting over without overdoing it.

Now to go figure out the "clippie" part.


----------



## CrazeeGrammaG

I've been lurking on here for quite a while.  My DD, ontariodisneywoman, suggested that I come here for support.

 I started ATKINS the week before easter and have lost about 50lbs:  I have only started weighing myself.. before that I was using inches as my measure.  I have lost a total of 45 inches- 7 on my waist alone.

   I've still got lots to go and have used your support by reading posts and journals.  

You are all such inspirations that I would love to become part of the challenge.

W.I.S.H. Challenge here I come!

My Goals:  

To be able to sit in an airline seat without an extender belt.(accomplished). 

To lose another 50lbs (and then I'll make another goal I'm sure). 

To get around WDW without the use of an ECV(October 25th next trip).


just wanted to note that I had to edit the measurements.. I re-measured and actually weighed myself today(I have been avoiding the scale as I have always been a little frightened of it- go figure at over 300lb).


----------



## princesstommi

I want to join!!!  Hi all! 

I currently attend WW with a friend from work.  I weigh in on Mondays to keep myself on program during the weekends.  I have lost 5.6 lbs so far!   Tomorrow will probably be a very bad WI, but it's okay.  I've had a stressful couple of weeks, and I recognize that and I'm ready to move forward.  My attitude towards losing weight is much much better this time around, I've dumped the sort of self-hatred that I usually carry and am focusing on being more healthy instead of *skinny*.  My goal weight is about 60-65 pounds less than I am right now.  A big number, but I'm taking it in little pieces.  I'm just focusing on the next 5 right now.

My goal right now is to up my exercise.  I have been not very motivated lately, and I know I need to break myself of that.  I need to make it more of a priority.  My goal is to work out at least 3 times this week, and then work up to 4-5 times a week.  My main workouts are the elliptical machine (I'm up to about 40 minutes) and pilates.  In the near future, I want to get my DH to take me to the gym to teach me weight training.  I would love to strengthen and tone more muscles.  It's difficult though, because right now we keep opposite schedules.

So that's my story in a nutshell.  I'm very much looking forward to being involved in this community!


----------



## DonDuck Fan

I need to take this Challenge too.

At the moment I am a stay home dad to two very beautiful daugters, ages 2 and 5.

I am married to a very dear wife, for 8 years.  In our first year of marriage I joined WW and got down to goal in just over 6 months.  Lost 50 pounds!  But was never able to keep it off, I have found all those lost pounds and some of their friends to be a size and wieght I have never been before.  

I have tried WWs again, and other diets but nothing seems to work like the first time.  I am desperate.

We moved to a small town just over a year ago, so my wife could pursue a great opportunity.  But I have met very few local people because I am very embarresed about my weight, so I do not go out much.  Our oldest daughter wants to take swimming lessons at the local beach this summer, so I am going to have to take her,  I can already feel the panic attack setting it.  

Enough of that, that is what I am using to modivate me to do something about my weight problem.  So here are my goals so far.

Very Short Term Goal

Take out all my WW stuff and look over the points system and track all that I am eating this week.

Another Short Term Goal

Get up and walk at least Three times this week and drink some water.

Long term Goal
To be at a weight I am comfortable with for our Dec Trip to the World.

DDF


----------



## cats7494

I am joining! My main problem is my lack of exercise!!  Well, and food too!  
I have joined a local gym and need to start going.... I have no more excuses left in my arsinal and I just need to do it!
I am thinking of joining TOPS - Need to do more research on that...
wish me luck!


----------



## Dakota_Lynn

Hello, I'm new to the WISH board, but after reading some of the threads here, I think it's a good place for me to hang out.  I started a diet about two months ago and have lost 25 pounds.     I've got a ways to go, but I feel good about this and I really believe I'm going to make my goal.  I tried Atkins last year, but it didn't work for me, so now I'm just on a low calorie (800 calories a day) diet.  It seems to be working.  

This is a wonderful board, and I'm very glad it's here!  What an encouraging environment!!!


----------



## EdiePA

I'm a Weight Watcher member -- started 4 weeks ago with the intention of losing 10 lbs by my son's weddding, which is this weekend.  I made that first goal and lost an additional 2.4 lbs. this week.   

I'd like to lose 30 more lbs. this year, but mostly I just want a healthier lifestyle, with more exercise!

Edie


----------



## SKFamily

I've been involved with TOPS for quite a while.  If you'd like more info, check out www.tops.org  you can look for a chapter in your area, and go to one meeting with no obligation to join.  There's lots of information on the site, too.

If you have any questions, PM me.


----------



## PenskeSth1

I would also like to take the W.I.S.H challenge. I am a stay at home mom. I have started walking 3 miles every other day. I recently met a lady who lost 30lbs. by doing the adkins diet, but she goes 2 days no carbs and the third day she eats whatever she wants. She looks wonderful. She recently went to see her doctor because she kept loosing weight. He said she reversed her metabolism. WOW! That is what I would love to do.

I would like in the process to learn to eat properly though, we tend to eat late at night. Not a good thing. In all I would like to loose about 60lbs in the next 6-7 months. Is that being realistic?


----------



## ggray5

Hi.  I would like to join, I've started WW and I've also started exercising at Curves.  My next WDW trip is 12/10, and I would like to be 40 lbs thinner by then.

Gaylene in Olympia, WA
DVC 1993


----------



## skoi

Two years ago, the doctor told me to lose some weight.  I lost about ten pounds with exercise and some cutting back on junk, but haven't lost any in almost a year. I just started the South Beach diet last Tuesday.

I'm not sure how many pounds I'd like to lose, but I do want to get rid of the roll of fat around my middle. I look like I have one of those tubes you get for the lazy river at TL around my hips. Maybe 15 or 20 pounds. 

Dh is very supportive-- he's doing the diet with me too and has visibly thinned out in his middle in a week. He loses easily and tones up quickly- lucky guy.

I exercise at least 5x a week- 30 to 45 minutes on a stationary bike, and I'm going to add some strength training. I see a lot of people do pilates. Is it hard? Does it take a long time each day?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Brittwoman

I want in   I had Lap Band surgery 5 months ago and I'm down 66 lbs and getting "bored" with the lap band boards that I belong to. Support is such an important part of weight loss and everyone here seems so caring and friendly  


Jane


----------



## Gretel

I would like to take the challenge
I am thinking WW or just really watching what i out in my mouth and starting to walk again for excercise.
I also want to quit drinking pop and switching to water.


----------



## SamRoc

So glad i found this through the DVC website. I started Atkins 4 weeks ago and have lost 11 lbs. Started walking 3 days a week and noticed the inches have been coming off too.


----------



## lovetoscrap

I started Dr. Phil last weekend--lost 2.5 and feeling okay.( kind of hungry and sick of veggies though!!!)   I just really need some support and focus.  I have kind of blown it this weekend!

My short term goal is to lose 10 lbs by 7/4 and then 30 by 12/4 when we take our 2nd trip ever to WDW  .  For our first trip last year I vowed to lose 20 and ended up gaining 10 instead  

Long term I need to lose about 70.  At this point I would be thrilled with 50 though!!!!

I am hoping to "meet" some others that are following Dr. Phil and get some ideas and encouragement.


----------



## disneydreamer1970

Okay...I need get in better shape.  A recent cancer scare (had melanoma on both legs) has really got me thinking.  I need to get in a healther frame of mind.  

I am going to start exercising, (walking, stationary bike and mountain bike) at least 5 times a week.

I am going to stop drinking soda and drink water

and I am going to eat better.

Hopefully, I will feel and look better soon!!!

Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## rhanditresmom

I would like to join as well.  I have started WW again (after a couple of years and a few extra pounds!) and have recently started exercising regularly (stationary bike).  My goal is to lose 50 lbs before I will allow myself another trip to Disney!  So far I have lost 6 pounds...still have along way to go.  Right now I am just focusing on my initial WW goal of 10% weight loss.  It's nice to find a support group.


----------



## HairsprayHon

Hi, I want to join in the challenge. I started to get fit in August 2002, I wanted to prepare to celebrate my 50th birthday in Disney World on November 10, 2004!  So far I have lost 100 pounds.  I started at 306, I only get weighed at the doctor's office, I am expecting to arrive in Onderland on my next doctor's visit on June 28.   I am 5'10'' tall and my goal is 170, my other goal is to wear my wedding dress on our 28th wedding anniversary on Nov 5,2004.  We are staying at Shades of Green and so far 13 people are coming to my birthday party at the hoop de doo review.  I am planning on getting my red hat at midnight at Howl at the Moon. I am looking forward to a support group that shares my love of Disney.  I will try to figure out how to add my pictures.    Janet                                                                                             Wilderness Lodge August 2004                                                Shades of Green birthday bash November 2004


----------



## Lizzydoll73

My goal is to be 140 lbs. by the time we go to Disney in 2006.  I am 5'8" and 240 lbs.  Last February was my heaviest at 270 lbs. I then lost 50 lbs after giving birth to my son and I gained 20 back.  So I have 2 years to lose 100 lbs.  I plan to use the home gym we purchased at least 4 times a week and walk 3 times a week.  I started drinking more water and less soda (even diet soda), I am cutting my portion sizes down and eating small snacks in between.  I am also substituting Slim Fast for some meals but not all the time and not eating after 7 p.m.  I do hope I can meet my goal because I really hate feeling tired all the time and don't want to ruin our vacation because I can't keep up.  Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## HairsprayHon

Lizzydoll, you are going about your fitness goals the right way! I started my quest for fitness the day before we left for Disney in August 2002. I had to rest at the Wilderness Lodge every afternoon, because I could not keep up with my family. It was nice reading by the fireplace in the lobby, but terrible to know you had no choice.  Now they all tell me I walk too fast.


----------



## Kmygrl73

Could you please change me to Atkins.  I am starting tomorrow.  

Thanks.


----------



## Miniefan

I would like to make a goal also.  Since 1999 when I was pregnant I have been progressively gaining weight, and really haven't done much about it because I am still a fairly happy person.  I have decided that I am no longer happy living in my fat body and I have to do something about it, NOW!  I am 25 but I feel and look like I am 45, and I am ready to look and feel better.  I have joined a gym, and my goal is to go to the gym at least 4 times a week, and to eat a low-carb diet and drink lots of water.  I am 5'3" and right now I weigh 168lbs.  My immediate goal is to loose around 15lbs in the next two months with eventually getting down to my ideal weight of around 125-135lbs.  I am glad that this board is here to offer support.  Thanks
Kim


----------



## kathyseb

Hi Everyone,
I want to join the Disney Challenge.
I have been going to Curves for about three months now and just finished Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet.
Count me in.


----------



## kathyseb

Sorry, just posting to see if the clipart attached to my signature line.


----------



## Moosysmom

Hi, I want to join the challenge too.
I moved to Florida last summer, and when I started my job, I noticed that my clothes that were a bit snug back home, were starting to fit and some were actually getting too big.  When I went in for an annual checkup I discovered that I had lost almost 30lbs without really trying (just eating better here in Fla.), a blood test showed I had a low thyroid, so I started the medication, and I'm still losing weight.  Right now it's about 50lbs, and I need to lose another 90lbs, hopefully before my 50th birthday in 2007.  This is the first time I've ever been able to lose, and have actually kept it off. (I don't have comfort foods here that I had back home, luckily I don't like Krispy Kreme's). 
So right now, I'm just watching the junk, and walking my dog (she walks me) as much as I can.  I'm also golfing once a week.


----------



## Hollyann

Hi Moosysmom!  I've seen your picture on other posts!  Welcome to WISH.  I'm fairly new (about a month) and also moved to Florida from So. California.  My hubby and I retired in north east Florida.  Since your picture is familiar, I just HAD to say hello.  You couldn't have picked a better, more supportive group than WISH.  Looking forward to seeing lots of posts from you! Hollyann


----------



## jodistar

As of today, you can count me in on the challenge.  

My Goals: 
1. To get down to 105 or down 2 dress sizes (I am now in size 10)
2. I want to get healthier and feel better about myself, I haven't felt good about myself in quite a while. 

The plan I am using is very close to "The Zone" 

Oh, although my user name is Jodistar...My name is Jodi


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Started South Beach Diet 3 weeks ago - Love it! I always thought I ate healthy - South Beach has taught me so much about making better choices - I want to lose 10-15lbs and to keep making better food choices -


----------



## tigger334

:thewave: 

Count me in too!  I have so far lost 58# on weight watchers but want to lose about 50# more before we go to Disney in November.  I will need al the help I can get.  The first 50# went off fast in 5 months but now the last 8# I have lost so far has been slow. 

I have a 6 month old Black Lab that I walk twice a day so that is helping a little.

MaryBeth


----------



## Moosysmom

Tigger334,
I walk my 9 year old yellow Lab, or she walks me.
How is your lab walking?  
She definitely helps me walk faster.
Welcome to wish.
Lynn


----------



## dinnysuw

Hello-my name is Darcy and I just turned 37 yesterday. 
3 years ago I stopped smoking and went on Atkins and lost 25 lbs (160 to 135) I kept it off until this past year 10 lbs crept in!  
Today is exactly 4 weeks since I had a abdominal hysterectomy. Prior to that I was an active person. I excercised regularly with strength training and aerobic exercise. 
I am 5'5 and currently weigh 145lbs. I want to lose 10 lbs before our cruise.  
My biggest set back is not being able to do much of anything due to rthe fact that recovery is slow and some minor complications occurred. 
I am trying to watch what I eat and do upper strength training and some mild walking. 
 It becomes frustrating because my mind doesn't accept the fact that my body isn't able to exercise! 
Hoping that these boards will help me find some encouraging words as I look forward to giving encouragement as well!

Darcy 37 yr wt 145 ht 5'5
goal 135 by cruise time 9/25
THE LAST 10 LBS ARE THE HARDEST TO LOSE


----------



## dinnysuw

Hello-my name is Darcy and I just turned 37 yesterday. 
3 years ago I stopped smoking and went on Atkins and lost 25 lbs (160 to 135) I kept it off until this past year 10 lbs crept in!  
Today is exactly 4 weeks since I had a abdominal hysterectomy. Prior to that I was an active person. I excercised regularly with strength training and aerobic exercise. 
I am 5'5 and currently weigh 145lbs. I want to lose 10 lbs before our cruise.  
My biggest set back is not being able to do much of anything due to rthe fact that recovery is slow and some minor complications occurred. 
I am trying to watch what I eat and do upper strength training and some mild walking. 
 It becomes frustrating because my mind doesn't accept the fact that my body isn't able to exercise! 
Hoping that these boards will help me find some encouraging words as I look forward to giving encouragement as well!

Darcy 37 yr wt 145 ht 5'5
goal 135 by cruise time 9/25
THE LAST 10 LBS ARE THE HARDEST TO LOSE


----------



## HairsprayHon

Welcome, Darcy! I have been through the abdominal hysterectomy thing and it is important not to rush things. So continue the small steps that you are taking and you will get to the point that you are able to exercise more vigorously.  Make sure that you do not rush past what your doctor recommends, when she gives the ok, the ab exercises will really help your recovery and your cruise fitness goal!


----------



## dinnysuw

hairsprayhon-thanks for the encouragement-I'm taking baby steps!


----------



## Moosysmom

I've decided I need to quit smoking, sooner than later.
Wanted to wait til I lost about 50lbs more.
Anyone else try quitting and losing weight at the same time.
Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## dinnysuw

> I've decided I need to quit smoking, sooner than later.


 Hi-yes I quit smoking and started Atkins at the same time-lost 25 lbs and haven't touched a smoke since! My desire to be healthy overcame all my urges! Good Luck!
Darcy


----------



## CruisingCA2005

I've officially started my WISH challenge today.  I rejoined the gym at work and went to a step aerobics class today.  I feel great and I'm not in pain.  I suffered from pubic symphisis when pregnant with our "little souvenir" and I couldn't walk in the later stages of pregnancy without pain.  I still couldn't walk long distances, do strenuous exercise, or run without pain for over 1 1/2 years post partum.  I enjoy going to classes at the gym; I seem to "slack off" when left to my devising my own workout routine.  Why run on the treadmill for 1/2 an hour when I can walk for 5 minutes then go get a smoothie.  LOL.

I'm not on the Atkins or South Beach diet; I'm just trying to make healthier choices and control my portions.  I don't think I have the discipline to stick with a structured diet.  I do want to read the Okinawan diet book though.

My goals:  Tone up, go down 2 pants sizes, lose at least 10 pounds.


----------



## TinknBoys

Just started on Atkins on Tuesday of this week. Would like to be more comfortable with my size.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Disneyfun2

I think I will try the challenge as well.  I am 35 y/o mom with 2 girls (13 and 9).  I have never worn a bikini before and I want to wear one for my fiance' in September when we go to 
DisneyWorld.  This is my first time back since I was 9 y/o and my girls have never been.  So I want to look good.  I am taking prescribed medication and going to they gym as often as I can.  I have lost a few pounds this month, but need to lose more.  My fiance' thinks I look fine, but I don't think so.    :space:


----------



## Moosysmom

Disneyfun2,
Welcome to Dis and wish.


----------



## 3redheads

I"m going to Disney in March 2005.  I've lost about 25 lbs since February, but seem to be stalling.

I am going to do the following:

-increase my water
-increase protein
-try not to eat when I'm not hungry  (very difficult to do)

and do the following 12 Week Treadmill Workout

http://www.prevention.com/cda/feature2002/0,2479,s1-6545,00.html

Thanks for the thread!

Kim


----------



## July

Its time to do the 
WISH Challenge
I need to loose weight and excercise. I have been excercising now for 3 weeks. But I haven't decided on a diet. I have just been trying to eat healthy and smaller more often during the day.
It is impossible not to eat after 6pm or 7pm like most people cause I get off at 6:30. I come home and excercise then I eat so I am eating at 8pm. But I am trying to make it a sensible meal.
I need to loose alot. But I would be happy to start with a first goal of 20 pounds. How's that?

Going to be lurking lurking. Hoping for some tips...

July


Update: I have been doing the Sacred Heart Diet for a week! I think I can follow this one. I get 2 days off after 7 days on. As long as I don't go crazy on my days off I think I will gradually loose weight. But with the thyroid problem I have it will probably be slow going..


----------



## Disneyfun2

July,
I have the same problem you do.  I have a flex schedule at work sometimes I am home at 4pm and sometime 7pm.  So I just try to eat at a regular time each day.  Around 7am normal breakfast,  around 1100 small to normal lunch (usually small) then at dinner what ever time I get home I eat really small so I can have a light snack before bedtime.  I also eat buttlerless popcorn and dill pickles and drink lots of water.  I of course try to exercise, I have kids and am single so going to the gym isn't always the thing I can do.  I have lost 10 pounds in a few months just watching my intake.

Good luck.

Disneyfun2


----------



## July

Disneyfun2,
Well I just read on a tip somewhere in this board drink only water after 6pm. I am going to try that too! Thanks for the input!

I am just adding on so everyone here knows that I have a second goal to loose 20 more after the first 20.
Oops I guess that would make me have third goal too of another 20 lbs.

Yuck It seems like alot of hard work  

July


----------



## sunkissed212

Okay...I'd like to join the DIS WISH CHALLENGE. I desperately need to lose some weight and start living a healthier life. Last October-December I dropped a remarkable 35 pounds (unfortunately due to a breakup with my fiance). Although it was a sad time for me, losing the weight made me feel 100% better about MYSELF...which I really needed at that time.

Since then, I have fallen in love with a wonderful guy. The unfortunate part of this relationship is that he loves cooking and eating and trying new resturaunts and foods....this all adds up to added pounds. I have gained back 20 of the 35 pounds that I lost last year. I'm pretty depressed about the whole thing - especially since my WDW trip is coming up in just over 2 months now. When we first started planning in Feb. I was so excited because I actually thought I was going to be able to wear the bikini that I bought a few years ago...doesn't look like it's going to happen.

So....needless to say, I need some support from people other than my BF.  He's 100% supportive of my wants and needs but as sad as it sounds, he contributes to the problem -- I'm not saying it's his fault at all....this is MY responsibility but it is just so much harder when that's the kind of things that you like to do together....eat!!

I'm going to get him to start eating healthier and working out more too in the next few months. Hopefully...together, we can all make our lives better and healthier!!!

I look forward to giving and receiving some great support on this challenge!!


----------



## Blythep

Hello,
I am ready to join your group.  I am a lifetime WW member although sadly   I am not at my lifetime goal anymore.  About 40 lbs away to be exact.  We have plans to go to Disney World and cruise December 2005 and I will not go at the size that I am now.  I have redeveloped bad habits and I will redevelope good ones.  I need a buddy (preferably on WW) to help keep me accountable.  Thanks for this board.


----------



## Franne

Hi, I am ready to join also.  Being summer time, I would not go near the pool in a bathing suit.  I have quite a few pounds to lose and I hope that I can get going here.  thanks!
Franne


----------



## te2077

ok im doing this too. i have 100 some days before my trip, i can be in great shape by then. going to do some walking, weight lifting, and pilates. also going to try to eat more fruits and veggies and drink tons more water.

im so addicted to fountain cokes......just have to wait til disney to get back on that kick.


----------



## luvmy2prncss

I am taking the WISH challenge as well!!
I am a mom of two ages 5 and 15 months.  
I would love to lose 35-50 pounds!
We go on our next trip in 5 months. 
I plan to accomplish my goal by using WW and exercise.  Specifically, eating more healthy, portion control, water, water and more water(hard for me on the weekends)!
I'm trying to find the time to exercise during my lunch break at work.
I need help sticking to it.
WW officially starts (meetings) 7/13.  I'm trying to start now!!!
I wish everyone on this board luck.
Let's do it together!!!


----------



## TinknBoys

I started Atkins on June 22, 2004, so almost two weeks ago and have lost 7 lbs so far. Hope this number keeps going up!


----------



## sunkissed212

I want to wish everyone all the luck in the world with this..I know how tough it is and we can ALL do it...and we need to support each other. Last year as I lost weight and people were supporting me through it, it made things so much easier. I am going back on WW and committed to walking/jogging/biking EVERY day for the next 60 days. I will offer myself 1 "vacation" day each week in case I need it but I really want to get on a roll before my trip in early september. I go back to work after the long holiday weekend on Tuesday. That's day one back on WW. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mymatisse

Hey everyone,

I only have two months until my wedding and I need to get on the right weight loss path.  I've been dieting FOREVER and am completely sick of it, but I figured if I just set a two month goal for myself the task wont seem so daunting.  SO anyway, I've decided to try and do a lower carb, low fat plan.  I started by making a menu plan for this week, as well as a grocery list.  I've found that I stick to things better if I don't have so much to choose from so we'll see.  I'll keep ya'll updated.  

Wish me luck   I'll need it    My 2nd fitting for my wedding dress is August 2.


----------



## barbeml

You guys are my last hope!!

I have always struggled with weight, but in the past 6 years I have gained more than 40 pounds. It just snuck up on me. DH and I have always been healthy eaters: only non-fat dairy, little red meat, no sugared beverages, lots of soy and vegetarian meals. In the past six months we have almost totally eliminated cheese and switched to cholesterol-reducing margarine. We walk 3-5 brisk miles daily. 

But it is not working!!!

I have just added a Denise Austin tape that combines stretching, yoga & pilates to my routine. I am going to focus on adding more steps to my day, drinking more water and less alcohol, and eating even more fruits & veggies. I also vow to get more sleep--I think that is one of my problems.

And I am going to come here for inspiration! I am already jazzed by many of your posts.

Thanks,

Barbe


----------



## MoranClan

Hello Everyone..

Just started a Modified South Beach/Atkins Diet Today..

My goal is 30 pounds before August 26...I know thats alot, But I know I  can do it..

Hardest part for me is giving up the Diet Pepsi and beer..

Will Post once a week with my goals..

Good luck to everyone else

Bobby


----------



## SRUAlmn

I posted this message on another thread and KathyTX suggested I pop over here.

"Disney Calories 
Does anyone know if there is a website or book anywhere that lists nutrition information for Disney restaurants? Normally, I am the type of person that figures, I'm on vacation, live it up, who cares, eat what I want. However, I have been doing really well losing weight lately and want to continue through my vacation not to go back to my old ways. I have struggled my whole life, and this time I don't want to quit. I always lose weight for vacations and then when I get there I ruin it and come home back where I started. Don't get me wrong, I will definitely still treat myself and eat a little more than I have been, but I would like to be able to still regulate myself and not go overboard. Any idea where I could find such information? 
THANKS 
PS- I have the Passporter and I know some restaurants have the little tape measure symbol, but I am looking for fat, calories, fiber, Weight Watchers points, etc..."


I have to tell you all that I have been searching through a few of the threads and I am so impressed by you all.  You really are an inspiration.  Here is my story in a nutshell.

 I was a dancer my whole life (I have never been small, but maintained a decent size) but since I graduated from college and entered the 'real world' I haven't been dancing and have moved to Maryland (used to live in western PA.)  The past 3 years since I made this change have been rough weight-wise.  I haven't had as much activity and have gained a LOT of weight.  I am 5' 9" and at the end of June I weighed 241 !!!  My life has been terribly affected by it.  I was always a very social person and now I find myself never wanting to go anywhere because nothing fits me and I am SOOO self-conscious!  Last week I committed to really lose weight this time.  I have tried in the past and have been successful for a few months and then something would cause me to slip back into my old ways.  I am keeping track of calories and weight watcher points and so far in a week I have lost 8.5 pounds.  I know the speed of the loss was only initial and that I will probably lose it more slowly from now on, but it's encouraging.  My ultimate goal is to get down to about 160 (or less) which seems to be so far away (especially because I have a trip to Disney coming up,) but I know I can do it!  I'm glad I have a place to go now where I can have some moral support   Sorry for rambling and I can't wait to 'talk' to all of you 

I will try to post a picture in the near future


----------



## panfan

I am starting tomorrow on the South Beach.  I am a little nervous of faliure and have had a few weeks of  " i'll start on Monday" and just did worse ! 

I hope the combination of a tuesday start ( lol ! ) and the fact that I have finally comitted to post my intentions to you all will really get me started !

You have been and inspiration as I have been lurking for a couple of weeks now !  Congratulations !!

I'll let you all know how it goes 

Dawn


----------



## monte

Hmmm, ok, I don't know what I'm doing so bare with me.

I have gained 40 pds. in 4 yrs. and I want to loose it. I've tried everything from South Beach, to Weight Watchers and I can't seem to get motivated. 

I am willing to walk 3 times per week for 30 mins. then gradually work myself up to an hour.

So if anyone lives in the Copper Mountain area and want to be my walking buddy, just let me know.


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

Ok, here goes!!

I'm making my intentions known!!

I am officially starting Weight Watchers and my first 10% is 17 pounds. 

I'm about 40 pounds overweight and I intend to do weight watchers and add walking about 3 times a week for 30 minutes.

I'll check back often because I need all the support I can get!!


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

Sorry, I tried doing my test before I realized I was no longer on the test site.


----------



## WDWHound

Three years ago I worked hard to get myself in shape.  Dis  old timers might rememebr my "X Pounds Less Hound" posts from those days. I lost over 50 pounds and looked and felt a lot better. Then I got lazy and over the next few years I put it all back on and them some. 8 weeks ago a quick visit to the doctor revealed that I weighed nearly 300 pounds.!!!

So here I am, back on the road to to a thinner me. I have 50 pounds left  to loose at this point  to get back where I was (I've already lost  20 in the last 8 weeks) but my first goal is to be able to take the Epcot Segway tour in December. It has 250 pound weight limit. I am 26 pounds away and I have a bit over 4 months to lose it. If I can just keep doing my morning run and eating sensibly I should make. Only time will tell. I will keep you all informed.


----------



## MoranClan

Hello Everyone..

1 week of my Atkins/South Beach Blended diet I lost 10 pounds..I know its water weight, But it was easy..

I finally stopped Craving...

I am pretty active at work so I think That helped alot..

Good luck to Everyone..

Bobby


----------



## square pond

Hello to all! I started Atkins about 3months ago. I also bought a treadmill. Since then I haved lost 32 pounds and worked up to 2 1/2 miles a day about 4-5 times a week. I want to loose 20 more pounds. I am hoping I can keep it up!! Send your good luck wishes my way. And good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Today is day 12.  I have lost 10.5 pounds so far.  I have also been going to the gym 4-5 days/week and doing weight training and riding the bike for 6-8 miles.  The other 2-3 days I have been doing stomach exercises and exercise band stuff at home.  I know most of it was water weight, but I feel so good and I have not cheated and that is HUGE for me!   Good Luck to everyone else too!


----------



## bus driver lady

Well...I fell off the bandwagon for a month or so and have not lost any more weight.  In fact, I've been going back and forth with the same 10 pounds!  Now's the time to get serious with only 6 weeks til our OKW vacation.  My goal is 15-20 lbs. by then...and I WILL DO IT!  

Good luck to everyone in meeting their goals and living healthy.  

Suzy


----------



## DisneyEnthusiastic

My plan is to lose weight by exercising, watching my fat intake, and drinking lots of water!!

I hope I can stick to it!!


----------



## Forever42

I'm joining too! I posted a new thread in the Journals area.

I want to lose 40 lbs by the end of this year, by watching what I eat and exercising.


----------



## barbeml

Reading your incredible reviews in the Restaurants Forum gives me a vicarious eating thrill!


----------



## Twinkles6892

I actually want to weigh 80 pounds lighter, but I would be ok with 50. And be in a normal pants size (13 or under)   Having issues in the weight department


----------



## Tasha+Scott

Well, I would like to lose about 90 lbs.  but would probably also be fine w/between 60-70 lbs.  I plan to start exercising and I have joined WW online.  I also plan to keep a journal here on the WISH board.  Wish me luck!  And good luck to all of you too!


----------



## eeyoreforever

Hi everyone,
I have posted a couple of messages on the WISH board, but thought I would come here and "officially" take the challenge. I'm doing the WW plan for two weeks now and am down 5 pounds. I would like to lose a total of about 80 pounds, but like so many others, any weight loss will be nice. My mini goal is to look better by Christmas so I don't look like the blob in all of the pictures. I'm hoping to get to go to Disney again next summer and it would be great to be at or close to my goal by then. Last time we went to Blizzard Beach, I could barely make it to the top of the stairs on the slides without stopping several times to rest and catch my breath. Next time, I want to beat my kids to the top.


----------



## dizcrazy

*Count me in!  (Need all the support I can get!)* 

Hello Everyone!  I would like to lose 20-30 lbs.  I just re-joined WW and am trying to get back into "diet mode."  Drinking my water, exercising, and eating less fat and sugars.  

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## jodikins

Hello!! I'm new to the DIS boards and I love reading the W.I.S.H. board threads!

I just recently joined WW with my best friend yesterday and I am hoping that this time will be it. I'm hoping to shed the baby fat from 2 children and weight from many years of not taking care of my body. This is a life change...NOT A DIETNOT A DIET. I want to be a good role model for my children by eating healthy and exercising. 

My first goal is to lose 10% of my weight and then take it step by step.  I'm here to officially take the challenge.


----------



## leahannpen

> _Originally posted by jodikins _
> *I just recently joined WW with my best friend, yesterday, and I am hoping that this time will be it.*



 

 (no guiness for a while! lol!)

We CAN and WILL do this together!


----------



## Mr.BsMom

> _Originally posted by eeyoreforever _
> *... My mini goal is to look better by Christmas so I don't look like the blob in all of the pictures. I'm hoping to get to go to Disney again next summer and it would be great to be at or close to my goal by then....  *



This sounds like me!  My ultimate goal is 60 pounds, but I know it will take a while.  I really want to look and feel better by the time DH and I go on our 10th anniversary trip in December.  Losing 30 lbs by then would put me at the exact weight I was when we got married.  That would be great!  

I started following WW (again ), and I joined Curves today.  I can't wait to start seeing all those numbers (pounds & inches!)dropping!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Posting my weekly post here.  Am I supposed to be posting it here, or somewhere else?  I lost 16 pounds so far and counting


----------



## Disneyfun2

CONGRATS.  I CAN'T SEEM TO GET PAST THE 10 LB MARK.  I THINK I NEED TO DRINK MORE WATER AND WALK A LITTLE FURTHER.


----------



## T16GEM

i started to do WISH in June, I didn't know I had to tell you guys!!  Oh well here we are then!  
I shall be attending weight watchers each week and generally inproving my eating habits!  I tend to eat far to much chocolate so that will be the first thing to go!

Yey!


----------



## Nickunited

Wow - this is a great thread. I would like to share my experience. 

In March I decided that I want to lose weight. I was 195. Not happy with that. I now am pushing 165 and have gained an incredible amount of definition (I am Tone). Let me tell you how. 

For starters I urge all not to trust the ATKINS, while it does work, Dr. Atkins admitted that you have to be on it for life. After you go back on carbs after the ATKINS DIET - the carbs come back onto you faster than previously. Not to Mention that Carbs are your energy for the day! CARBS ARE NOT THE ENEMY - THEY ARE THE ENERGY!

EXERCISE - I am an OBSESSED Weight Lifter but I wanted a Summer Body. How did I do it. Well, Cardio! I did a half hour every night of walking on the treadmill. I do 30 minutes on an incline at a nice walking speed. 

Does not have to be the treadmill, can be at the park for a half hour or maybe even an hour. A nice walk for FAT BURNING PURPOSES. Running is not as effective for burning fat - its true - you want to walk! The most effective time to do your cardio is first thing in the morning. After Sleeping a long period of time - if you start cardio on an empty stomach you start burning BODY FAT faster as you do not have Carbs in your system.

Diet - Here is how I did it. I Do not eliminate Carbs, but moderate. I cut Fats. I use FAT FREE Salad dressing, I do not eat Junk Food. PLENTY OF WATER! Water is wonderful and it cleans out your system! If you must drink Soda - Drink Diet. I know Diet Coke is terrible but there is a large amount of Diet Soda's out there to chose from. Drinking Soda is a waster. For you Weight Watcher people out there - I beleive it is 8 points per can. SILLY! I also eat 5 or 6 meals a day. Smaller meals. This keeps the METABOLISM going and helps you burn fat more effectivly. My meals do have carbs and sometimes fats in them. 

Mentality - Do not do this to impress a girl or guy. Do not do this to prove someone wrong. DO THIS BECAUSE YOU WANT TO DO THIS. Self motivation is the strongest friend. 

Also, try and remember, you do not eat for comfort - THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS COMFORT FOODS - You eat to keep your body going! If you need something to comfort you from a bad day - Try some cardio = )!

You can do WHATEVER you want with your weight - you just have to believe in yourself. Good Luck to all and for those who try what worked for me - PM me and I will be happy to help you!


----------



## OhMari

Hello,

I've been on the boards for over 4 years and I always saw the WISH sign on the bottom of posts.  Then I saw there was a WISH posting board.  It only took me 4 years to come over.

I need to loose 66 pounds.  I have never lost weight in my entire life except in highschool when I went out for sports and went from 130 to 115.  I was never home for supper and there was never any left overs so I never ate supper.

Anyone I weigh more than I did pregnant and I remember how hard it was in my last trimester, I couldn't walk up stairs without breathing hard.

Since May, I started going back to the YMCA .  It took me 3 months to build my endurance up on the treadmill and eliptic trainer without passing out.  Now I am taking step class again, it is 3 times a week, but I can only make it to 2.

I went to the Dr. a month ago and the scale said I gained 5 pounds,  I official weighed 216 pounds ouch.  I thought a strained some muscles in my back, but it ended up to be a bladder infection.

So 2 weeks went by and I excerised at class and walked every day and my scale at home says 209, so can I put 5 lb weigt loss on my signature.

I read in a magazine I think it was the Sunday Parade magazine that this guy was addicted to Chocolate Chip Cookies like some people are to alcohol.  Yup that's me, see a chocolate chip cookie and will inhale.

I pretty much gave up diet soda, I drink water or low sugar juice. I basically stopped eating my chocolate chip cookies, plus other cookies, cake, brownies, chocolate and chips of any kind.

I just want to get this root-beer barrel body back down to 150.

Oh, I will get by with a little help from Wisher's.  (Is anybody really out there).


----------



## barbeml

I'm here! Welcome--I am a very recent WISHer too. How does that weight sneak on? I have struggled all my life, but thought I had it under control for a good ten years. In my late 30s my metabolism turned on me again. No matter how little I eat or how many miles I walk, the scale does not seem to budge. I am concentrating on health, but I sure would like to be a size 10 again!


----------



## SRUAlmn

I thought I was told that if I posted here a little WISH thingie would be put in my signature.  I have posted 3 times (I think) and have lost 16 pounds, but nothing has shown up.  Do I need to do something else?  Thanks


----------



## TaraBelle1069

I've lost 53 pounds so far since I started trying on January 20th of this year.  My ultimate goal is 120 pounds (up from my original goal of 100 pounds).  That's weight loss, not my goal weight!!  

From this point, of starting WISH, I want to lose 37 more pounds by the time my first Disney cruise rolls around in November.  I am doing this with Weight Watchers (following the plan...not attending until I'm closer to my goal...can't afford it).  I'm also trying to walk at least three times a week.

Hoping to have all new photos with characters taken at Magic Kingdom and on cruise...to replace all those 'fat pictures' I have with the characters from past trips!

Tara


----------



## deanie

Yes, count me in. I am starting WW (again) to get back to my healthy weight before our trip next year. I plan to lose 50 lbs, but I will take it in 5 steps of 10 lbs each. I will also start back at the gym tomorrow - 3 times per week weights, 3 times per week cardio (outside walking or treadmill. I want to LOSE weight and I want to GAIN incentive from all you guys out there.


----------



## kkmauch

It is definitely time for me to join the challenge. I just graduated from college and have gained wait since I graduated from high school. I would like to drop 40 pounds or 3-4 sizes, depending on which goal actually makes me healthier and more active. If I can get both, that would be great!
I'm trying to eat better, drink water and I am going to begin an exercise routine this week, will be hard to jump back into it, but I am determined.
I will definitely need the support, I tend to always start things but not always finish!!!


----------



## GoofyPrincess

OK - I've lurked on this board for long enough. I'm ready to do it! 

At 5'10" I was always a slim 140 pounds - then I had twins. Between the 5 months of bedrest and the depression afterwards, I'm now at 212 pounds!!! Ack! Please note that the twins are no excuse - they are 3 years old!

My DH has promised me the Disney trip of my dreams for our 10th anniversary next December and I am determined to look great when we go. My goal is to get down to 150 by next December.

We have a rowing machine in the basement, so I plan to row three mornings a week, take the steps  (4 floors) at work everyday, eat a healthy diet, drink at least 64 ounces of water a day and not eat ofter 6pm. 

The best part is that the depression is over and I'm finally enjoying my job, my family and my life!


----------



## milmore104

OKay I've been thinking about this for a LONG time and it's time to do it.  After are Sunday ritual of watching all our WDW home movies I vowed to myself to take action. I am not going to be that person on that tape next year. I am ready to start taking action and stop talking about it. I am so very glad that this site is here. I don't have to hold back anything here and feel bad about it. I think that is where my problem has been before is that I feel so incredibly ashamed of how much I weigh that when I tried weight loss programs w/ my mother I would take off about 30-50lbs of my actual weight  because she would tell me how incredibly fat I was and stop me from eating certain things. So I am glad I have somewhere to go and just talk and not feel bad about it. And somewhere I can go to just be ME!!! And do this for MYSELF not my husband or mother. Just so I can feel good about myself. 
I will start by eating better but mostly eating at better times. I tend to eat a bagel for breakfast and then not eat unil 7pm and snack at night so my first job will be to stop that. I will also start walking more. I will walk my daughter to the park instead of driving there. 
Thanks for all that listend.

Start date 7/26/2004
Start Height 5' 11''
Start weight 285lbs.

I W.I.S.H. you all luck!!!
Nicki


----------



## SunFloridaDisney

Hi all,

I'm new to these boards but have been reading and this is a place for me!

I started WW 2 years ago at 170 lbs (I'm only 5'2") and have lost 45 lbs.  Now I'm trying to maintain the weight, but more than that I like the new healthier me, and want to keep this up. I'm 47 years old, and the body isn't getting any younger!

I walk a lot, and was working out at a gym a few days a week, but haven't done that since the kids are out of school for summer.  I have started running the last few months.  When I started, I could barely do 1/2 a mile. Now I can go about 3 miles and do that about 5 days per week.  

The weight loss and exercise have improved my overall health, I have allergy-related asthma and even that is much better than 2 years ago.

Best WISHes to all of you in your challenges.  I hope to stop back here often.

Kate

WISHful thinking??  I'd love to be able to get into my wedding dress again for our 25th anniversary in April 2005.


----------



## jodistar

> _Originally posted by SunFloridaDisney _
> *
> I walk a lot, and was working out at a gym a few days a week, but haven't done that since the kids are out of school for summer.  I have started running the last few months.  When I started, I could barely do 1/2 a mile. Now I can go about 3 miles and do that about 5 days per week.
> 
> The weight loss and exercise have improved my overall health, I have allergy-related asthma and even that is much better than 2 years ago.
> 
> Best WISHes to all of you in your challenges.  I hope to stop back here often.
> 
> Kate
> 
> WISHful thinking??  I'd love to be able to get into my wedding dress again for our 25th anniversary in April 2005. *



Hi Kate, 

Welcome to wish. 

Hey is there a way that maybe you could do something with your kids that still keeps you active....Don't feel like just because they are home you can't do anything....What about bike rides, walks with them (are there parks in your area), you get the idea....Just a thought

I am the same as you I have allergy related asthma....mine also seems to have gotten better since working out again. 

I think that is really sweet that you want to get back into your wedding dress. Wow, 25 years....Congratulations....I know that you can do it! The other wishers and myself are a great support system....Welcome!


----------



## cvemom

Wish me luck. My goal is to lose 50 lbs. It seems such a long way off but maybe with some company and a support system I can do it. Friends all say buy training equipment , join gyms etc.That's out of the question. I don't have the money to buy my weight off and furthermore I don't think that's the way to do it. I've started walking 2 miles 5 days a week and with the help and company of my good friend we will keep it up. Just had my check up and my cholestrol is up so the weight loss and exercise are truely needed. Positive thinking I WILL DO IT !:thewave: This is my cheering section.


----------



## DiaDeGuadalupe

Hi, I just joined the disboards  last week, and happened to stumble upon this area. Cool idea  

Anyway, hubby and I have been on the South Beach thing since 6/27 and so far we've collectively lost 24 lbs. The reason for the diet wasn't so much for weight loss as it was getting the cholesterol levels down (but the weight loss is a nice perk!). Hubby's triglycerides were so high that they couldn't measure the LDLs! ouch! So far we've found that the cravings for the "bad stuff" have pretty much gone away, though we do like to indulge once a week. Also, we've been exercising (walking and swimming).

I've lost 2 sizes and he is fitting into pants that he hasn't worn for a year. We are totally amazed  

Anyhow, I just wanted to say hi and thanks for having a place where people can motivate each other!


----------



## crazyformickey

Wow!  What a great thread.  I've been on these boards for a few months now and just came across this thread.  
Thank you all for this wonderful thread.


----------



## Dizneyholic

First, I must say good luck to everyone!!  My goal is drop as much weight as is safe and possible in the next 6 weeks.  Add another inspired by their upcoming Disney trip.  Futhermore, I could be a lot heathier.  So far, my fiance and I have replaced soda with Crystal Light, water & tea, cut out fast food completely and loaded our frig with fresh veggies and fruit.  We also plan to cut refined sugars, flours and processed foods.  

As far as exercise goes...we have mountain bikes we plan to dust off by this weekend and have already made a visit to our apt's gym.  

Wish us luck!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Good Luck Dizneyholic!  Looks like you'll be there the same week as us.  I'm also trying to lose as much as possible by the time of our trip.  This time, no fat pictures   Maybe our skinny selves will see each other there


----------



## Dizneyholic

> _Originally posted by SRUAlmn _
> *Good Luck Dizneyholic!  Looks like you'll be there the same week as us.  I'm also trying to lose as much as possible by the time of our trip.  This time, no fat pictures   Maybe our skinny selves will see each other there  *



Thanks SRUAlmn!  Keep me/us updated!!  I'd loved to know what's working for you and what's not.  So far, after 2 soda free days...I already feel less bloated!


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by Dizneyholic _
> *So far, after 2 soda free days...I already feel less bloated!    *



I gave up pop last summer (long before I started anything else resembling a diet) and when I had Coke at WDW in September, I thought I was going to be sick.  I'm much happier drinking water.


----------



## Dizneyholic

Wow, TaraBelle, a whole year?  That's great!!  It gives me hope.  I did give it up for a month or so last year and it wasn't too hard but one thing lead to another and all the sudden it was part of my daily diet again.  I'm now 3 days soda free and counting!


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by Dizneyholic _
> *Wow, TaraBelle, a whole year?  That's great!!  It gives me hope.  *



I don't miss it at all.  It's such a waste of calories.  I only drink coffee and milk now...not even juice, except on rare occasions.


----------



## Tiggery

Hello
In January this year I injured my back and until recently how found it difficult to do anything more than walk short distances. During this time of inactivity I have gained around 20 pounds. I feel exhausted when I try to do anything even simple things like doing the washing can be tiring and leave me in pain. I know that my weight gain will not be helping my back pain and is probably making it worse. I have already begun to start cooking my own meals again and not using preprepared supermarket meals so hopefully this will be a start. I am planning to start walking every day. At this stage Im not sure how far I will be able to tolerate but Im aiming to begin with 10 mins and work from there. 
My short term aim is to be able to get around the parks (even if slowly ) when I go in 56 days.
Wish me luck


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by Tiggery _
> *Hello
> In January this year I injured my back and until recently how found it difficult to do anything more than walk short distances. During this time of inactivity I have gained around 20 pounds. ...
> Wish me luck  *



I feel for you.  I have been plagued by back problems for years and figured they were a result of being overweight.  So when I started my weight loss program, that was part of my motivation.  This past Monday was my weigh in day and instead of celebrating that I was down 58 pounds, I was in bed, having put my back out painting a room in my house.  I haven't been exercising much as part of my program but had started to become more active and am so afraid that my inability to really walk anywhere is going to set me back. I'm trying to compensate for that by cutting back on my food intake even more.  It's so hard since you feel so miserable from the pain.  It's important to have a goal and I think your WDW one is a great one.

Good luck.


----------



## Disneyfun2

Hi there, I know what you mean about back injuries.  I hurt my back due to a car accident and had to have some discs in my lower back removed.  I gained up to 60 pounds i have been stuggling for 3 years since my surgery and have lost on 25 pounds.  I am starting to get back into the gym and it is coming off slowly but surely.


----------



## Tiggery

Thankyou both for your words of encouragemant. Today was the first day I did anything resembling exercise, I walked for 10 mins ( did physio exercises before and took painkillers) and it worked out pretty well. I think id been putting off doing something as simple as walking because I was afraid my ache would become the pain that it was a couple of months ago. Well it didnt   and I feel like I have a way forward now ( I know that sounds a little corny)but I really feel more confident. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## dizcrazy

Okay, going to WW tomorrow and I am scared!  Work was crazy (I know, bad excuse!) and I didn't make it the gym.  

I ate within my points but the scale seems to be stuck and my guess is that exercise is the secret to getting the scale needle to drop to the left.

I've lost 5 pounds so far and hoping to loose another 5 by Sept 3, my trip to see my (skinny) sister!



Good advice about the soda.  
Anyone have any good recipes to share?


----------



## KrnB

Hello -

Another WISH newbie here.  The motivating factor for me was that I recently hit the highest weight I've ever been at in my life.  I hate that clothes that used to fit me perfectly are so tight in the waist that I really should be buying new clothes.  And I just can't bring myself to go shopping for clothes in a size that I do not want to be.

I had tried South Beach and a couple other low-carb variations before, and while I definitely saw great results while losing weight, I gained it all back (and then some!) as I gradually gave in to my love for breads and pasta.  I could give up the sweet stuff carbs pretty easily, but the complex carbs were just too much for me to give up long term.

I recently started working out in the mornings on my way to work.  I'm lifting weights 3x a week and taking a fitness yoga class the other two days.  On all 5 days, I'm running on the treadmill for at least 20 minutes.  I've been doing that for about a month, and my muscle tone and flexibility are already getting better.

That will help the shape of my body, but to lose the extra fat, I decided to try Weight Watchers based on a lot of the comments that people have put on the WISH boards (thank you!!!).  I started that Monday, and although it's only been less than a week, I can see how this diet will suit me much better.  My problem has always been the amount of food that I eat, and WW will help on both my portions and my choices.  I love that the system is built to accommodate those special occasions by shifting the rest of your day/week and that you can eat "normal" food.

So here goes... wish me luck!


----------



## dizcrazy

How is everyone making out?

I lost .2 lbs last week.  Pathetic.  I need to get with the program!

Does anyone else have slow weeks?


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by dizcrazy _
> *How is everyone making out?
> 
> I lost .2 lbs last week.  Pathetic.  I need to get with the program!
> 
> Does anyone else have slow weeks? *



Weigh in is tonight for me so crossing my fingers.  I was bad last week but have been good this weekend and today.  Hopefully it's not too little, too late!

Slow weeks?  Absolutely. I have been fortunate in that I have not gained any week since I took a cruise in March.  I have either lost or stayed the same.  Hoping that streak continues as of today!


----------



## dizcrazy

Tarabelle, thx for your PM!  I replied.   

how did the weigh-in go?


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by dizcrazy _
> *Tarabelle, thx for your PM!  I replied.
> 
> how did the weigh-in go? *



Good, thanks!  I weighed in a minus 62 pounds before dinner but am choosing to use my after-dinner weight of minus 61 pounds as my official weight for the week.  Regardless, it's more than half way to my goal.  I'm supposed to be able to eat my easter egg that has been in the fridge since Easter but I think I'm going to push it off further (it was originally my reward for 50 pounds as that was half way to my original goal).


----------



## KJo719

Hello Everyone!  I've been lurking here for a while and I finally decided I need to join this thread!  I'll try to make my long story into as short of a post as possible!  I got married last year and moved from NJ to PA.  I was in excellent shape before my wedding.  When I moved to PA, I had to give up my job (I was a first grade teacher) because it was too far to commute and I was unable to get a full time job teaching, so I substitute taught this past year.  Between getting married, moving, and giving up my job, it was a very difficult adjustment for me and I put on quite a bit of weight.  I joined weight watchers (online) about 5 weeks ago.  I picked the wrong time to join, though.  My husband had major surgery about 4 weeks ago, so I did really well my first week and then very poorly the week that he was in the hospital and the first week that he was home.  I've been back on track these past two weeks- I've been exercising and keeping track of my points- and I've lost 3 pounds so far, so I'm hoping to stay on track.  I went from my absolute thinnest before my wedding to the heaviest I've ever been.  I need to lose about 35 pounds and I really feel like I can do it now, so hopefully I'll be able to meet my goal!  Thanks for listening!
Kathy


----------



## dizcrazy

kathy, (KJo7190) 

welcome!  I just moved from PA to NJ!  And I grew up in Bucks County.

Congrats on those three lbs!


----------



## TinknBoys

I started Atkins on 6/22, within the first two weeks lost 8 pounds and have been at a standstill since. Still following induction, have reread the book. Today realized that I had been having regular onions, not scallions with other sauteed veges most days, could this be part of the problem? The book said they had sugar. I just didn't suspect onions. Would really appreciate some tips, advice, anything. Don't mind the Atkins way of eating, but really want to see more results.
Thanks!
Tinknboys


----------



## SRUAlmn

For everyone on the WISH boards I'm going to post a song that my mom and dad used to sing to me when I was little.  Actually, my mom still sings it to me sometimes and I'm 26 


I'm proud of you, I'm proud of you, I hope that you're as proud as I am.
Proud of you, I'm proud of you, I hope that you are proud of you too 


Not the same effect just reading the words, but I AM proud of everyone!!


----------



## minmate

Hello all! I would like to join the WISH challenge. I will be basically following the Body For Life program. I will be modifying it somewhat, but will eat six nutritious meals a day, 20 minutes of interval training cardio 5 days a week and weight training 4 days a week.  

I look forward to achieving weight loss for good and hearing encouragement from everyone here -- as well as cheering all of you on! I love to hear the success stories! They are inspirational. Mark my words... a year from today... I intend to be one of those success stories!


----------



## Disneyfun2

Good Luck.  It seems like I have slow weeks at least 2 out of 4.  I get that whole water weight gain thing.  I only see progress if I weigh myself in the mornings.  I have only lost 2 pounds this month  .  I am going to DW on 9/11/04 and I am not close enough to my goal yet.  So it is now crunch time.  Wish me luck please.


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by Disneyfun2 _
> * I am going to DW on 9/11/04 and I am not close enough to my goal yet.  So it is now crunch time.  Wish me luck please. *



I have found that you have to be flexible with your goals.  For me, if I'm too rigid, I risk falling off the wagon completely.  If you don't make your WDW goal, just keep at it, as I'm sure you have a wedding goal, too.  You'll get there.  Plus even if you don't make your goal, as long as you are better than when you started, then it's a success.

Sometimes it seems like it takes more patience than I have but I do whatever it takes to get motivated again (I'm not perfect...I just had a sliver of coffee cake 5 minutes ago!).  Sometimes that's looking at a picture of me 5 months ago (soon after I started) or 10 months ago (at my lifetime heaviest).  Sometimes I put on a pair of shorts that I wore last summer at size 24 and then put on my size 16 pants that fit me now (actually they are a bit big).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bethzfl

I've been reading this thread for a long time and have now decided to make a commitment. I recently lost my job (I took over a woman's job who was on maternity leave and they decided to come back.. and there's "no room for me" as they say). It's taken an emotional toll on me and I'm just ready to make myself happy. I have some time off, obviously, so I'm taking advantage of that dusty gym membership. Here's to becoming physically fit and healthy


----------



## My2PrincessesMom

New to the board and thrilled to see all the support.   Presently involved in WW and have lost 19.6 pounds as of this date.   DH and mother doing it too.  DH and DD are going to WDW on Oct 13,  Goal is 30 by then.....   I will achieve it.    

Count  me in and I enjoy reading all the great thoughts.


----------



## mushumadness

My wish is to loose weight, I am not happy with myslef, and I see it that if I arnt happy it needs to change, I got to florida in november and I dont want to be this weight (i have bought clothes a size smaller lol to get me there)

I aim to so my step machine 3 times a day for a half hour and also wear a walking meter, and generally cut back on all the sweets etc I have been known to eat.

I think this board is great as I am in need of support, as I come from a thin family and it seems I am the odd one out and gained weight for us all.

heres hoping


----------



## mushumadness

I think I have managed to put this wish image in my logo

heres to losing weight


----------



## bethzfl

to the above poster. Just add the end bracket and you'll be good to go


----------



## KrnB

Wahoo!  I get to change my WISH icon for the first time!  5 lbs. down, about 20 to go!


----------



## pearlieq

I want to join!  I've been overweight as long as I can remember, and it's starting to compromise the quality of my life.  I'm scared, but excited about starting this journey.  

I plan to use a basic ADA plan, emphasizing common sense and changes I can live with for life.  I want to focus especially on getting lots of fruits, vegetables, and whole grains.  Fiber is your friend!  

I can't wait to get my journal started.  It's such a helpful tool!


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

I'm going to join!!!

Wahoo!


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

I'm going to join!!!

Wahoo!


----------



## chrismiss56

Hi to all

I also want to join WISH - WOO HOO 

Started WW Online yesterday and so far hanging in there.  Celebrated my 26th wedding anniversary 2 days ago and would like to get close to the weight I was at my wedding.  Looking to lose about 50 pounds YIKES!!  

With all of your help I know I can do it.

THANKS!!  Have a Disney Day!!


----------



## MOMO2DK

I am at the end of my tether and need support and help.


----------



## SundancePass

I started 8/6/2004.  I have walked 3 miles per day and am sticking to a 1200-1400 calories per day diet.  I have totally fallen in love with green grapes!  (giggle)



Oh, my goal is to lose 58 pounds.

Judy


----------



## Buzzfan

I'm new to the board and am quite excited to see the amount of support and encouragement.   I have been overweight for 5 years now (after the birth of my DS), and have decided to make a lifestyle change.  I plan on eating a lower carb diet (carbs are my weakness) and somewhat following the Dr. Phil plan.  I also plan on dusting off that treadmill I paid a fortune for and start using it on a regular basis.  

We are heading to WDW in 7 days (for our first ever trip!!) and I have been a little concerned about fitting comfortably in the rides.  I'm trying (really I am!!) to not let it stress me out and enjoy the trip.

Hope to get lots of support from this board and can't wait to find the new me!!  Good luck to all the other beginners!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Hello Newbies   There is hope!  I have sturggled with my weight most of my life and started WISH on 6/30/04.  So far I have lost 26 pounds.  This is unbelievable for me because I have never lost that much that soon.  I think it was all in my decision mentally that this needs to happen for my lifestyle and my health and not because I wanted to 'diet.'  Now I'm at the point where it's slowing down - A LOT.  I have to keep telling myself 'I won't give up.  I won't give up.'   If I can do it, you can do it too!  GOOD LUCK


----------



## Tera

Hi Everyone!!!

I joined WW today and I'm very excited.  I've been trying to lose weight by myself by working out and watching calories, but it's been hard.  I lost 15 pounds last year in 3 months, but gained 7 back while on vacation (Disneyland).  I'm 12 less overall, but still have a long way to go.  We go on our first Disney Cruise next year and I don't want to see fat pictures of me anymore.

Here's to losing 60 pounds overall, one pound at a time!!!!


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by Tera _
> *Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I joined WW today and I'm very excited.  I've been trying to lose weight by myself by working out and watching calories, but it's been hard.  I lost 15 pounds last year in 3 months, but gained 7 back while on vacation (Disneyland).  I'm 12 less overall, but still have a long way to go.  We go on our first Disney Cruise next year and I don't want to see fat pictures of me anymore.
> 
> Here's to losing 60 pounds overall, one pound at a time!!!! *



Congratulations.  WW has been working for me (though I'm not an official member).  Not wanting to see fat pictures of myself is a huge motivator.  I'm sure it'll help you too!

Good luck.


----------



## Tera

Thanks TaraBelle!  I've very excited and really modivated.  I'm hoping this is what I needed to really get me going.  I've been working out almost every day (mon-fri), but having problems with the dieting portion.  I know since I didn't gain all this weight in a month (or year), I won't lose it all in that time either.  Thanks for the support!!


----------



## tatajess

I started WW today with my mom!  Wish us luck!!  

Good Luck to all of you as well!! 

Jessica


----------



## Tera

Congratulations Jessica and Good Luck!!!

Day two for me and so far so good    I like counting points since it makes me more aware of what I'm eating.


----------



## mushumadness

my first cheat free day was yesterday!!!!! i am so excited and kinda proud i didnt cheat


----------



## d4est

Okay, where do I sign up??  I have been "eating healthier" for 9 days.  I started Aug 16th.  I have dropped 8 pounds so far and I think becoming part of this group will help keep me inspired to continue on this journey.

I have 44 more pounds to go.  Sheesh, that is depressing to look at!  But it's gotta be done.

I am "sort of" following WW, but really just cutting back & keeping track.

Count me in!!


----------



## Tera

Way to go mushumadness!!!!!  My first test will be this weekend.  I do so well during the week and then stink on the weekends.  Its nice to know I have some "cheat" points if I need them for the weekend.  

Welcome d4est and Good luck!!!!


----------



## Missamoncus

What a great and supportive group. I am starting today. I have been working on it since  about mid May. I lost 14 lbs. , but then 
gained 3 back. I am starting out now @ 173. ( at not quite 5'tall this is WAY too much) My goal is to lose 63 lbs. by my 40th B-day. I am calling it my Fabulous- by- forty plan!  I will be celebrating my 40th b-day at WDW in Dec.2005 and I want a total blowout party. Te kicker for me was my daughter seeing pictures of me in shows when I was younger and 104 lbs ( I was , and still am , a musical theatre performer ) and refusing to believe that was me. My husband, who has smoked for 37 years , quit on Monday. He has promised that he will never buy another pack of cigarrettes. He has tried 3 other times in the 6 years we have been married but has NEVER promised me before, only said he would do his best. Now he has promised and that means he will do it. My husband never breaks a promise. We have both signed pledges to do what we need to do to get healthier for us and our 2 year old as well.  If he has the courage to give up his addiction, I have the courage to eat better and excercise every day.  My fabulous by forty plan also includes getting my teeth whitened, a facial scar fixed and a possible tummy-tuck after i have lost the weight. All these will be rewards for every 20 lbs. lost. My husbands reward will be getting his teeth fixed , something he has wanted to do for years but felt it would be expensive and pretty useless if he kept smoking.  Anyway, thanks . Now I am off to do the arms and abs sections of my pilates tape. then  I will take a walk tonight before I go to rehearsal for  "A Little Night Music"
at the theatre.


Melissa


----------



## Tera

WAY TO GO MELISSA!!!  I hope you and your husband achieve your goals.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Maybe your husband could start a WISH type board on the Dis for people who want to quit smoking.  I'm sure that with everyone encouraging each other like we do here he can be really successful!  They could call it.... LIFE (Leave It For Ever)


hahaha...actually I think forever is just one word, but hey, I tried


----------



## Tonyspad

I am a 39 year old married man with two boys and have been overweight most of my life. At my heaviest I was 265 lbs.. I am 6' tall and now weight 228 and want to loose 29lbs. I eat well and my ONLY bad habits are deserts and after dinner snacking. I probably consume between 1000 and 2000 calories in deserts and after dinner snacks alone. On Tuesday I changed my after dinner habits once and for all. I am limiting myself to 300 calories for desert. I can not go cold turkey but when I reduced my calories last time I got down from 265 to 215 in six months. I do NOT over eat during the day just at night, which is the worst. Wish me well, I plan to weigh myself every Thursday morning.


----------



## MelessaG

I am a mom of 4 who has added 10 lbs. with each pregnancy.  I just joined Weight Watchers with the intention of losing 40 lbs.  I also plan to exercise regularly with walks and jogs through the neighborhood and our local Mall now that I only have 2 of my 4 children with me all day.  I miss my YMCA menbership, but cut it from this year's budget because I knew with a new baby coming back in May, I wouldn't use it enough to justify the $$.  Maybe I can head back the first of next year after our Disney trip.


----------



## Tera

Good Luck Tonyspad!!!!  When I need a sweet dessert, I love those fat free snack puddings, only 100 calories and 2 points if your weight watchers.  I also like chewing sugar free gum to keep me from snacking.

MelessaG - I know how you feel.  It's hard working out when you have little ones at home.  Probably why I'm doing it now, that both mine are in school.  Keep up the walking!!!


----------



## My2PrincessesMom

Well, week one with the Wish and I am happy to say , I have lost 4 pounds with WW this week.   22.2 total but 4 with  WISH.   This was a tough one but only 7.8 until our disney trip in October. 30 is my and DH goal.  He has about 5 I think.     Will be tough the next couple of weeks so I may need some help, DD first b-day, family visiting for 2 weeks and lots and lots of stress.    It is nice to have people finally say something that I look like I have lost some.   20+ is hard work and even though that is just a bit of what I plan to lose, it is nice to be recognized.  I think I will stick with FLex plan and try out the new Core later.   To all who are trying, keep trying, keep believing, and remember we all have a little Disney Magic inside us all.   

Have a Magical Day.......


----------



## Tera

Congratulations My2PrincessesMom and keep up the good work.  I hope you reach your goal before your trip


----------



## Buzzfan

Great job Mytwoprincessesmom, 22.2 pounds is an awesome accomplishment!!  You should be very proud of yourself.  It's always rewarding to see someone take notice of your loss.  Good luck in the next couple of weeks - just take it one day at a time.

Congrats to your DH too!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

I totally agree with Tera.  The fat free puddings are great, and you can add fat free cool whip for 0 points and 15 calories for 2 tablespoons.  If you mix it a little it is sooooo yummy   It's basically the only 'dessert' I have had in almost 2 months and I am a dessert freak too.  Haven't touched a piece of cake, a cookie, pie ...nothing.  Check out this link for a thread that I started.  It has some good ideas for things you can eat that taste good! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=601513

P.S.  I'm a night time snacker too and I have been able to lose 30 pounds in the past 2 months.  Just be smart about it.  Some good suggestions that I have found:

*Smart Pop Popcorn
*Shortcake Cups, Strawberries & fat free cool whip- Total of 130 calories and 2 1/2 WW points- SOO GOOD!  and less than the 300 you are eating now 
*The Fat Free Pudding mentioned- some flavors are soo good too- Devils Food is my favorite
*Quakes popcorn cake snacks- I've tried ranch and cheese flavored.  both are about 60-70 calories for 10 of them.  They're actually pretty good.


----------



## Moosysmom

Was at the Doctor today for an update of the blood work, and I 
Got on the scale,
I let out a whoop, it's another 15 lbs, and I'm 15 lbs away from high school a long long time ago.
I have 85 more to go, but I'm finally, after all these years, losing the weight.  I should have moved to Florida years ago, if I knew it would help in the weight loss.
Just have to get my picture updated.  This is me, 65lbs ago.
WhooHooo.


----------



## Buzzfan

Congratulations Moosysmom!! Way to go - it's an uphill climb, but your gonna make it!!  All the best with the rest.


----------



## Tera

Congratulations Moosysmom!!!  That's great!!!!  Keep up the good work.

Karen - Thanks for the link and the ideas.  Never even though of putting fat free cool whip on my pudding


----------



## LovesDoomBuggies

> _Originally posted by msdisney53 _
> *My DH and I have been doing the South Beach diet since August 4th.  Definitedly add us to the WISH challenge.  *



Starting my first full day of South Beach today (after a long hiatus...)  

I'm in!!


----------



## johde

Count me in.  I have been lurking for the past 2 week during Phase 1 of South Beach.  I started Phase 2 Yesterday (Although I will be doing more of a phase 1 1/2)  I have over 100 points to lose from my current 365.


----------



## disneyfan551

Hi everyone!  I'm back for the 3rd time!   I rejoined WW last Thursday and have been doing ok so far.  As we all know, there is no good time to start!  And my current obstacles are having to deal with my DGM who is dying from cancer.  She hasn't been able to eat or drink anything since last Friday, so she will pass within the week.  I'm just praying that I can overcome the food challenges that I will meet when I go out-of-town for the funeral and everything.

But, I'm VERY happy to be back on the WISH board!       Several months ago, I resigned my 20 lb. clippie, but I know that I will see it again!


----------



## My2PrincessesMom

To disneyfan,  sorry for what is going to be coming.  Keep it all in perspective and know each moment is going to pass and take one meal at a time.    Don't forget you mints and gum to make the snacks and stress easier.


----------



## PrincessDadx2

Ready to take the challenge starting September.  I want to push through and drop another 10% of my body weight from 222 to 199.  I think that is about as low as I should go, although the US Govt seems to think I should weigh 170 lbs  

I weighed 270lbs in Jan 2002 and have lost almost 50lbs through exercise and small eating changes.  I think that it is time to really start eating healthier and keep up the exercise.  Hopefully this will help keep me motivated.


----------



## Firepower

> _Originally posted by My2PrincessesMom _
> *New to the board and thrilled to see all the support.   Presently involved in WW and have lost 19.6 pounds as of this date.   DH and mother doing it too.  DH and DD are going to WDW on Oct 13,  Goal is 30 by then.....   I will achieve it.
> 
> Count  me in and I enjoy reading all the great thoughts.     *



I am My2PrincessesMom's DH. Count me in on the WISH board. 21lbs so far, 10 to go before our trip in October, then "To infinity and beyond". LOL


----------



## Tonyspad

Well tomorrow morning is my first weekly weigh-in!!! I have not cheated at all in the past 8 days and feel better( and a little hungry!). Wish me luck !


----------



## Tera

Good Luck Tonyspad!  I hope your weight in goes well


----------



## Tonyspad

Three pounds lost, not bad for 9 days. 26 more to go.


----------



## Firepower

1st weigh in on WISH. Gained 1.6 lbs this past week, not very happy  I really felt that I lost that much or more this past week. Oh well, still have lost 19 lbs overall, and tomorrow begins a new week on WW. Good luck to everyone in thier weight loss ventures.

Ed


----------



## My2PrincessesMom

Weighed in this week and had a little set back.  Gained .8 but I am not concerned.   I will regroup next week and make it all up and more.  I know it.    We, DH and mom had a tough week too, but we will all get back to it and meet our personal goals.    More exercise this week and better counting of points.   

I am just counting my days...  WDW here we come.


----------



## mom of five

I'd Like to join!
I need to lose 20lbs. and get a healthier BMI (26.9 now).
I was doing Curves pretty religiously from Jan.-June, but then school let out and I have all 5 kids all the time--just couldn't  find the 'me time'. School's back in and I'd like to start working toward a healthier me!
-Melissa


----------



## Tera

Hi Melissa and Welcome!!

I know how tough it was over the summer with kids home.  I didn't get to the gym for two full months (June & July), but now their BACK IN SCHOOL       I'm more determined to get my butt in gear (literally)  Good luck with the 20 pounds


----------



## StitchGirl

Hi everyone--

   I'm a semi-lurker here on the DIS boards, and have yet to post on the WISH board!

I am on Weight Watchers-- the Core plan has worked so far (1 week, at least ).

I am also training to run the half marathon at Disney in January!!

Hope to be able to post often!


----------



## jlawall

I'm rejoining!  I joined this thread two years ago and lost 27 pounds.  I've kept 15 off so this time I'd like to lose 20 by next summer's cruise.  I look forward to joining with all of you again.  For me, it will be Weight Watchers.....wish me luck and success!


----------



## Tera

Welcome jlawall and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## CrazyDreamer

I'm another Melissa and I just joined the DIS yesterday after lurking for many months.  I'd like to try and lose twenty pounds in the next year in time for graduation.  I recently joined a gym and I hope that going there combined with eating less sweets will help me.


----------



## PrincessMo

Hi Gang long time no see!  I hope you are all doing well.  I have been better that is for sure.  I am trying to start my Atkins over again today.  Wish me luck.  I am desperately hoping to make it to Disney World in December but financially it is not looking too good but I wanna pretend that I am and have that trip as my weight loss goal.  I wanna try to lose between 40-45 pounds by then.  I know that if I stick to the Atkins induction I can do it.  I lost 30-35lbs in the first 2.5 months when I did Atkins last time and that was with cheats so I am going for the gusto this time.  

I hope everyone is doing well and I will visiting here more frequently now!

Have A Disney Day!!!!!!!


----------



## spiceycat

okay I hope to come here often.

I am going to try Atkins - and exercise - walking and when I am in better shape - weight lifting

thanks for this site!!!


----------



## mrsschlep

I would like to join the WISH boards as well. I am 25 years old and a mother 3. I joined Curves about 2 months ago and expected that to be enough to lose the weight.  I ended up using the exercise as an excuse to indulge in sweets (my biggest weakness). Anyway, in the last 2 months instead of losing weight, I gained 10 lbs. When I got on the scale at 189 lbs on Tuesday I knew something had to be done. I am only 11 lbs away from my weight when I was 9 months pregnant with my second child.  I went out and bought the SBD book and today is Day 1. I would like to be about 145lbs for our trip in Jan. 
 Today is the first day of the rest of my life. 
Here's to new friendships and new beginnings...and to taking off these extra 44 lbs!!!!


----------



## Tera

Welcome mrsschelp!!!

Good Luck with the weight loss and getting those extra pounds off before your trip.  At least your "baby" is still a baby.  Mine is almost 10 years old and I'm finally getting around to getting rid of this extra weight... better late than never 

Teresa


----------



## wtpclc

Hey Spiceycat!  Good to see you here!  Welcome to WISH!


----------



## crzy4dals

HI 

I joined WW at work program this week and will be trying the flex program first.  Really help having those meetings in the office.

Will be adding 30 minutes of exercising 4 days a week at first.

Would like to be 25 pounds lighter by Thanksgiving - next trip to "the WORLD".  Lofty goal but I have to aim high.

Excited to find this board.


----------



## Tera

Welcome Erin!!!  Good luck with your goal and I think you'll love weight watchers.  I've been doing it for almost 3 weeks so far and I love it!


----------



## mhb

Okay.  I have been watching my weight for the last 30 years.  Yes, I'm only 42.  It's been a long haul. I think if I would put it down it might help, so here I go.  I would love to lose 20 pounds from now till next June/ July and keep it off.  What do I think I could realistically lose? 

I think I would like to lose 8-10 lbs before my cruise.  

Now, I have a bad thyroid and am on meds.  I would like to go to the gym at least 3 times a week, and walk at least 3 times a week.  

I really think if I had you guys out there to chat with I may stay more on track.  

So there it is.  Wish me luck.

Michelle


----------



## Firepower

Hello fellow DISWISHers. Weighed in this past Friday and lost 2.2lbs. That put me back on the right track, as the week before I had gained 1.6lbs. Still doing the WW Flex Points, also trying to add some more walking. Here's hoping everyone else here has a good week next week.

Ed


----------



## tksbaskets

I just changed over to the WW Core plan last week.  I lost 3.8 pounds over the Labor Day holiday.  I'm very pleased with the program so far.  I'll let you all know next week if the trend downward continues!

Take care,
T


----------



## giandave23

With 395 days until our Eastern Cruise - I would like to be a few sizes smaller - Im not looking to be the size of Jennifer Aniston, that is definately not in the cards for me  - just a few healther sizes smaller.  

Especially because we would like to start our family next year I want to be healthy for me, my hubby and our child (ren).  

Im not sure if I plan on following any one plan in particular - I do have a supply of the Dr.Phil Shape Up Supplements that I think I will use along with eating smaller portions, exercise and the support  of the other WISHers.  

So if anyone has some helpful words of encouragement - please send them my way - Sunday Sept 19th is the beginning of my healthy lifestyle - WISH me luck.

Thanks for letting me be a WISHer!! :
gia


----------



## deanie

Good luck to you, I hope that we both have the staying power to succeed (we will!) I would like to lose 45 pounds by the end of April. A big goal, I know, but possible. I am just starting (again) WW.


----------



## Carrieberry

Hi all you Wishers!!
My goal is to lose 20 pounds, but more importantly getting healthy. I am a carb addict and am probably in danger of adult onset diabetes if i don't change my eating habits. I am ready for a lifestyle change, not a diet. I plan to seriously cut back on carbs using a modified Atkins plan, more like South Beach Diet, incorporating only good carbs like whole wheat flour products, organic items and good carb fruits like raspberries and blueberries.  I have an extremely fancy black tie wedding to go to in one month at The Beverly Hills Hotel and I have a beautiful dress that does fit, but would look even better if I was 10 pounds thinner. 

My exercise plan consists of 6 days a week of walking and 4 days a week of Pilates and exercise band type training. I have already joined the new YMCA in my area but it will not be built until January. When it opens i will go there 4 days a week and do Step aerobics which I LOVE!

I really think this thread and board can help me because I really need some motivation to help me get through. I am an emotional eater and I go through phases of just not caring about what I look like. 

It is time for a change and I am ready!!


----------



## cstraub

I am 150 pounds.  I would like to be 130 by the time I go to Disney world in Dec 2004.
I am a lifetime member of Jenny Craig.  I have not been involved with it for about a year and have gained a few pounds.  The lowest I got at Jenny Craig the first time was around 140.  I'm going to try it again.
I would love to fit into my clothes better.  I started on the treadmill today and Joined the YMCA this week.  "WISH" me luck!!!


----------



## My2PrincessesMom

Been on WW for about 12 weeks and have lost 24.6 and am only 5.4 from my trip goal.  I have more to lose but that is my goal for right now.  I can not wait.   DH, FIREPOWER and I are doing it together with Mom.   We are helping each other.  Love it.    Can't wait to say I met my disney goal.....    I will achieve.


----------



## clr1194

Hi all,

I have been lurking around for the last few weeks and have finally decided it's time to join WISH. I joined WW (again) last Monday and lost 7 pounds my first week. I have 70 more pounds to go, but I know I can do it this time.

I have been walking about 2.5 miles three to four times a week for the last 6 weeks and intend to add another mile each day next week. I also plan on starting some resistance training within the next couple of weeks.

I am excited about joining a great group of people for encouragement and hope to be able to encourage others.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## cstraub

Lost five pounds this week on Jenny Craig.  DH is picking up my food order tonight for this week.  MAy be pricey but it's the jumpstart that I need!!!


----------



## My2PrincessesMom

Here's to accomplishments... Good luck...


----------



## shmoogrrrl

I'd like to join in.

I just joined Curves and am going to either walk, do Jazzercise or a work out video at home on the days that I am not at Curves.

I'm also following the diabetic diet that my Doctor recommended to see if that helps any!


----------



## Firepower

> _Originally posted by Firepower _
> *Hello fellow DISWISHers. Weighed in this past Friday and lost 2.2lbs. That put me back on the right track, as the week before I had gained 1.6lbs. Still doing the WW Flex Points, also trying to add some more walking. Here's hoping everyone else here has a good week next week.
> 
> Ed *



Here is the weekly update, last week lost 3 lbs.. Grand total of 24.4 lbs. --------- 4 lbs. with WISH. Hope evryone has a great week.

Ed


----------



## orvilleair

Starting over again.  I posted in late February and lost 10 pounds but since gained it back.  I guess it is a matter of dealing with my past (job related) that keeps haunting me.  I am envious of others who live life effortlessly.  Yeah, I know life is unfair.  Reading all of these posts have kind of boosted me.

With that being said, my goal has been to get my weight down to 225(losing 60 pounds).  I am pretty good at walking at least 1/2 hour a day, but my eating is out of control.  Once I kick the fast food habit (and it feels like a habit), I should be ok.  Thanks for the vine.


----------



## cstraub

> _Originally posted by orvilleair _
> *Starting over again.  I posted in late February and lost 10 pounds but since gained it back.  I guess it is a matter of dealing with my past (job related) that keeps haunting me.  I am envious of others who live life effortlessly.  Yeah, I know life is unfair.  Reading all of these posts have kind of boosted me.
> 
> With that being said, my goal has been to get my weight down to 225(losing 60 pounds).  I am pretty good at walking at least 1/2 hour a day, but my eating is out of control.  Once I kick the fast food habit (and it feels like a habit), I should be ok.  Thanks for the vine. *



It isn't fair I know!!  Everyone has their cross to bear.  Mine are overeating, thin straight hair, bad complextion and small ****s!!LOL
Don't I sound dreamy?

It's easy to get caught up in looking at what others have that we don't.  I do that all the time.  Just remember you have to work with what you are given.  Try to stay positive!!  Just think how good you will feel once you start losing the weight!!

I am on Jenny Craig in my second week and have lost 5 pounds already!!  It's expensive but it's worth every penny!!  I highly recomend it.  

Hope this helps!!  GOOD LUCK!!!  We are all here for one another!


----------



## zipDdoodah

I'm ready to take the challenge. We just got back from WL last week, and now I'm ready to lose my extra pounds! I want to start eating sensibly and eat smart carbs rather than simple carbs. I plan to exercise for 1 hour 5 days a week. I want to lose 75 pounds by the time we visit WDW next year. Wanna be unafraid to wear a bathing suit! Wish me luck!!!! If anything can get me motivated, it's looking forward to a trip to WDW!

Jodie


----------



## zipDdoodah

cstraub,

After reading your posts I looked into Jenny Craig today and proud to say I am a new Platinum Member. Had my first meal tonight, and it was surprisingly really good. Can't wait to see how it goes. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## cstraub

I'm so excited for you!!!  You are going to love JC.  It takes most of the headache out of dieting (eating better for life).  I love the support and how everything is planned for you.  The money you spend on the program is a big motivator (it is for me)!  The first few days can be tough but you get through it.

Over all I have been with JC for around 2 years.  I am also a platinum memeber.  I started with JC at 171, dropped to 144 in 6 months or so.  I have been away for a year and a half and never went above 154.  I think that is pretty good.  JC taught me alot about portion size and to think about what I was eating.  I have now beenon JC for 1 week and 2 days and have lost 6 pounds.   I am down to 148!!   This time I want to drop down to 135 which was my original goal.  You can't do JC forever but it's nice to know it's there when you need it.

I send DH to pick up my food if I don't feel I need the the pep talk from JC.  Just an option when you get farther along.

Good lUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## mom of five

> _Originally posted by mom of five _
> *I'd Like to join!
> I need to lose 20lbs. and get a healthier BMI (26.9 now).
> I was doing Curves pretty religiously from Jan.-June, but then school let out and I have all 5 kids all the time--just couldn't  find the 'me time'. School's back in and I'd like to start working toward a healthier me!
> -Melissa *



Okay, this was on 9/4/04 --I weighed 131lbs. (I'm only 4'11"). I've lost 6lbs and my BMI is 25.1. I have a slimfast meal bar in the a.m. with my coffee (I never use to eat anything in the morning) and lean cuisine for lunch and Early dinner. I'm satisfied. Evening snacking was my problem. Huge bowls of ice cream late at night. I'm going to bed when the kids go to bed, so it takes care of that. I'm exercising (painting my house), but not back at curves yet. I was wearing a size 14 shorts when I first posted. Last night they almost slipped off me, so I dug out some old ones I kept and they fit good--size 9!!!
I'm really pleased with my progress!


----------



## Tonyspad

Well one month into my diet and I have lost a total of 8 pounds. I thought I could have lost more but I am on the path to my goal of 199. Only 20 more pounds to go. One point of info, two weeks into my diet I was getting three different readings from my dial type scale(always using the lowest weight, of course) then I bought a Taylor digital scale from Costco. I can say that the dial scale was NOT giving me the correct weight and that is what may have given me false readings the first two weeks. I am trying to only weigh myself once a week so that any spikes in my weight from fluids do not discourage me.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I am a newbie to the DISboards and was wondering what the wish icons were for.  This is a great idea.  I think this kind of method (putting yourself out there) will make me more accountable.   
My goal is to eat healthier (more fruits and veggies), exercise at least 3 days a week and lose 45 lbs.--most, if not all of it, by our trip next May (which would roughly be losing 1.5 lbs. a week).  My two downfalls are M&M's (which we are using to reward my daughter during her potty training, so I need some extra willpower!) and fresh baked bread.   
Thanks for this great idea of a health forum...I look forward to hearing everyone's progress, as I know that will help to be a motivator for me.
Good luck to all!


----------



## d4est

Well, I haven't checked in for a while.  I started on Aug 26th, so it has been a little over 4 weeks.  I wasn't exactly "good" for a while there and gained a pound back from my "prewish" weight.  On Sept 19th (one week ago) I went back to low carb.  I have been good and have lost 8lbs on top of the 7 prewish lbs....so my grand total, so far, is 15lbs!!! 

So this is my first post with my new 5lb wish ribbon!!  

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

I want to be a part of the Wish Challenge.  I am doing Weight Watchers & have already lost 8 lbs.  I am excercising too!!


----------



## Disneygrl36

test clip art


----------



## brina_n

Hey everyone, I'm starting again, taking the challenge. I did this last Oct. and did Atkins and I went fron 212 to 168 by December. Then on Dec. 28th, the day my dd turned 7 months old, I found out I was PG with my new baby boy who just turned 1 month old on tuesday. Sooooo, after all the baby weight I'm back to 198 and ready to start again. Although this time I'm not doing atkins. It worked, but I'm nursing, so gotta have carbs 

This time I'm doing a strict diet of mostly fruits, veggies, and meat (except pork). I'm staying away from all sodas and junk food and going on a strict exercise routine. I hope to lose 10-15 lbs by mid November, as I am going to a Wedding. And by my dd 2nd birthday in May, I hope I have lost atleast 50-60 lbs. I just hope to be able to wear a size 10 again like I did in Highschool. (But I do have 3 kids, so I'm not expecting mircales  )


----------



## janets

I have been on WW for almost 8 weeks now (5 on my own and 3 through the program) and have already lost 13 lbs.  We are going to WDW the first week of December and I hope to have lost about 10 more lbs by then.  Trying out my new clipart signature as well.


----------



## goofy!

Me too, me too,

I want to join WISH too.  I did Atkins last year and lost 40lbs in 4 months, but didn't really make it a lifetime habit.  Consequently, the weight came back as I started adding more and more carbs (I am a certified carb-a-holic).  So, starting today, I am doing a modified Atkins, with some healthy/smart carbs thrown in.

Hopefully, I will be posting soon with good results

Update: 1 week, 5 lbs down.  Only 45 to go. I get my first 5lb clippie.  Love that Atkins diet


----------



## capthooksmom

After reading many of the posts on the WISH forum, I'm inspired to join.  I need to lose 100-120 pounds and lower my cholesterol.  
I don't know exactly how I'm going to do it.  Joining a gym is probably not an option for me for the next few months, although I do intend to walk every day.  I'm also going between trying South Beach or doing the diabetic diet (which I did when I was pregnant). 
I don't know anyone who needs to lose as much weight as I do, but would love to hear from others who have done it or are doing it now.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## KimRaye

Dawn, I don't know off-hand if anyone is currently trying to lose that amount, but I know 2 WISHers that HAVE!!!  Check the threads, and turn your clippies on, you'll see TWO that I know of!

Stay inspired, visit WISH often!!!

Onward & Downward, and WELCOME to ALL!!!!


----------



## Magic2000

I think I'm finally ready to take the WISH challenge!!!  We are going to Disney in Dec and I would really like to lose at least 10 lbs by then.  (I'd like to lose about 35 lbs total!!)

For years I wanted a pair of Levis jeans - I finally got a pair and I outgrew them!!!  So, for our trip in Dec - I'd like to be able to fit comfortably in my Levi jeans!!!

I'm just going to start eating healthy, no soft drinks, and at least 30 minutes of walking every day!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Greetings fellow Wishers.  I see from the recent posts that a few of you are wanting to try a "healthy" or "modified" Atkins program.  I started the WW Core program a month ago and have lost 9 pounds.  This after an entire season of up and down on the regular points program.  It is really like a healthy South Beach.  All the fruits and veggies you need to feel satisfied and eating non-processed, lean, meats.  On top of that we have 35 point a week we can spend on treats and/or carbs.  Couscous is core as is one spud, serving of whole wheat pasta, or brown rice a day. one  

No unlimited cheese or fat.  Unless the cheese is fat free.  I've been very satisfied with the program but like any healthy eating program it takes a ton of planning.

Don't dismiss the power of the meetings. Keeps me on track and it's fun to share successes with others in the same boat as me.  Hey, that's why I lurk here often!

Take care,
TK


----------



## storybookmum

Another new face here....I'm Kris, and I just rejoined WW after several years and one baby away.  I'm a lifetime member coming back to try the CORE program. Just coming to the end of the first week.  I'm at 186 right now (or was, on Wednesday), and want to get down to 145-150.  

Looking forward to just a titch more accountability, encouragement and shared advice.  I know what a difference the meetings make, and I have a friend who's joining with me this week, too.

CORE is bound to be effective, but it sure doesn't leave a lot of room for "fun."  Went to a birthday party for my niece on the weekend, and didn't have anything...wah!  Oh well.  Time to be bad later, at Disney.  That's one week I won't be counting anything, I think, but until then and afterwards, I want to SLIM DOWN!!

Kris


----------



## TaraBelle1069

> _Originally posted by capthooksmom _
> *
> I don't know anyone who needs to lose as much weight as I do, but would love to hear from others who have done it or are doing it now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dawn *



I started out in January with a goal of 100 and when it started going well, I upped it to 120...so I'm in your boat...or was.  I've been doing Weight Watchers..on my own (can't afford to go) and plugging away slowly.  My motivation now is that I'm just on the regular size side of the store and have no intention of going back to the other side!  I've been overweight over half of my life...if I can do it, you can too!  Good luck.


----------



## capthooksmom

> _Originally posted by TaraBelle1069 _
> *I started out in January with a goal of 100 and when it started going well, I upped it to 120...so I'm in your boat...or was.  I've been doing Weight Watchers..on my own (can't afford to go) and plugging away slowly.  My motivation now is that I'm just on the regular size side of the store and have no intention of going back to the other side!  I've been overweight over half of my life...if I can do it, you can too!  Good luck. *



That's AWESOME!!!

It will be a personal achievement for me when I make it to the regular size part of the store (I've been away from it for tooooo long).  I'd love to know more about how you're doing the WW on your own and how long it took you to lose the weight.  I've been looking at doing South Beach or possibly the diabetic diet (I forget what it's called).  I'd love it if you'd PM or email me with details.
Congratulations!
Dawn


----------



## disnygrl30

I would love to join the wish challenge.  I am so excited.  I have been on the WISH boards for a few days now.  I have gotten so much support and encouragement here.  I believe joining this challenge and journaling gives me a sense of accountability also.


----------



## cobbler

I am in. I would love to lose 10lbs by the time I head to Disney in 7.5 weeks.

If I don't make the goal that is ok but as long as I come close


----------



## cstraub

Down from 153 to 145!!  I feel great.  Started a dance class while my DD takes Ballet class.  It really gets you going!!  I love Jenny Craig.  I'm going to do it for one more week.  I will have been on it for a month and hopefully will have lost 10 pounds.  Once I hot that I'm going to go it alone.  I feel so good!!  Thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## cats7494

Hi!
I have joined Weight Watchers - 3 weeks ago and I have been working out at home with different videos:
Tae-Bo
The Firm - just got it last night
and some Weight Watchers exercise tapes too

I have lost 13 pounds so far and still looking to lose about 50 more.  

This is a GREAT board! Thanks for all the support!


----------



## storybookmum

Way to go, catz!  Sounds like a terrific start!

Kris


----------



## cmcsharon

I need to lose a lot of weight...50+ pounds or more...so, I need all the help I can get!  I want to do this to be healthy for our first WDW/Disney Cruise trip in May.  I've already got my kids involved...I've hired them as my personal trainers (DS 11 and DD 8) with the added incentive of every 10 pound loss goal I reach, they'll get $5 added to their WDW spending fund!!  Which I remind them about regularly...when they ask me to take them to junk food places!!

Thanks for providing this forum!!  This is wonderful!

My plan isn't a formal program...more of a modified low carb/higher lean protein diet.  Plus...exercise!!  Just getting moving will make a huge impact!  

I hope to be posting some progress soon!


----------



## cats7494

Thanks Storybookmum!
Getting there!   Long ways to go - but one goal at a time!


----------



## Tonyspad

Well I could not stay off the scale. I am down a total 0f 12 pounds in 7 weeks. 19 more to go, I have been eating less and have cut down on my after dinner snacks dramaticly! I would love to drop all if not most of the 19 pounds by Thanksgiving!! Well I can say even the 12 pound loss has me feeling MUCH better, my clothes are fitting better and people have begun to coment on my smaller size. My target of 199 is in sight.


----------



## Alaska Catdog

I've been lurking here for a while and I am so impressed with how successful everyone is.  I'm going to WDW next month and have been trying to lose weight since May.  I've lost about 15 lbs through excercise but about 2 weeks ago hit a hopelessness patch and stopped exercising.  I'm hoping to get back on track today.  I lift weights for 10-15 minutes and then "ride" the Nordic Track for 35 minutes.  Ive also finally taught myself that I really don't have to finish my plate and that sugar cravings will pass. So, when I am actively trying to lose weight I seem to be successful but I lose interest and get hopeless.  Which is where WISH comes in, I've been fat all my life and only was successful when I was part of a weight loss group as a child (WW).  This seems like a great place to find support and I'd love to join your community and try to get healthy once and for all.


----------



## Molly Meow

Hi there!  I'd like to take the WISH challenge.  I need to lose 160 pounds, but have no idea how I'll do it.  I'll need to see if anyone on here has some weight loss tips for people who aren't allowed to excersize.

Thanks for the forum!


----------



## Noelle

Two years ago, I managed to lose 48 pounds on WW.  But this last year, I've gradually gained back 12 pounds.   I know that I should be eating better and exercising more.  But I've been so unmotivated.  I'm sure WISH is exactly what I need to start heading back where I need to be!   My goal is to be less the 12 pounds by the time I get to Hawaii in March.


----------



## Kristi1357

I want to take the WISH Challenge too!  I am 10 lbs. heavier than when I had my baby over a year ago, and I wasn't happy with my weight before I was pregnant.  Add to that hypothyroidism that's been a bit out of control lately and it's not been easy.

I attended my very first Weight Watchers meeting tonight and I KNOW I can do this!  I want to be a good example of healthy eating for my son and also feel better about myself.  According to WW weight goals - I need to lose 42 lbs.

Kristi


----------



## jensenba

I am jumping on the WISH bandwagon.  I plan on achieving my goals by walking 20 min 6 days a week, pilates 3 times a week, cutting way back on sugar, and eating sensilbly.  Wish me luck.


----------



## jlawall

Slowly losing this time!!  Down 1.75 lbs since I started but I KNOW it would have been a gain if I had not started DIS!  Just 18.25 lbs. to lose before next summer!!

The exercise challenges are very helpful!!

Jo


----------



## zeke11

I'm another Kris, so I'll id myself as KrisM --

I'm joining!  I wanted to lose weight for our first Disney cruise which was in September.  Needless to say, I was my old chubby self on the cruise....

Now I have another cruise booked in May and I am more determined to lose for this one.

I'm almost 50 and have certainly noticed that it is much HARDER to get the weight off at this age.  I would like to lose 45 pounds altogether, but I don't think that it would be healthy to lose that much weight by May ---

So I'm posting my wish to be to lose 25 pounds by the time we cruise.

KrisM


----------



## Lori S.

We are going to Disney in a little over a month, and my goal is to lose  as much as possible by then.  I've lost 25 on Weight Watchers, with quite a bit left to go.  I've been off of the plan for quite a while, but I'm back on, and I hope this site helps!!   I'm hoping for 10 lbs by Nov. 20th!  

Weight Watchers is a GREAT program for any of you who aren't sure what to do.  You don't have to give up any certain food (just not eat a truckload of it!)


----------



## dznydva

I am trying to get my weight under control by doing south beach.
Today is day 2 for me. My current weight is 198 but hopping to get to 145. Only 5 more weeks until my next trip to WDW and I am worried that I will fall off the wagon while there. Any suggestions for eating healthy at Disney will be appreciated. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Lori S.

Wow, we will be there at exactly the same time!  Where are you staying?  We are at Pop!  I'm NOT going to be doing Weight Watchers while there.  Too depressing.  I'm going to be very strict between now and then, and I'm going to jump right back on when we return.  But, you'd better believe I'm going to have some of that tie-dye cheesecake at the Pop!!! (and some Mickey waffles at breakfast!!!!)  

I hope to see you there!


----------



## Papa Deuce

Ok, I am joining TODAY. I am down five pounds since last week. After posting this I am going down to my basement and cleaning up my "gym" area. I have a fairly extensive number of excercises I can do with my home equipment. 

I am looking into WW online.

Here's me.....

5' 7"

277 pounds..... father of twin girls who want to see them grow up!

Wish me luck.


----------



## Lori S.

Good luck!!  I know what you mean!!  I'm so aggravated with myself that I've waited this long into parenthood to do something.  I don't want to pass this along to my kids, plus I never feel like doing anything with them.  I'm starting to watch what my kids eat a lot more too as they are both gaining weight.  They still look great, but just putting on a few extra pounds, and I want to get control before it is a problem.  Right now I can do things without them knowing it.  Drinking only splenda drinks, (no nutrasweet, too dangerous) more fruit and veggies, baked chips, less sweets.  

I wish my husband would get your motivation.  He's right at 210 lbs, and should be around 170.  He also has "hard" fat.  He is very firm, seems muscular, but obviously by his shape, he's not (all in the belly - which is very dangerous).  My sister told me that the flabby fat, while not good, is better than firm fat, firm fat is heart dangerous.  Scares me!!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

ok...I wanna do it!!! I need major help as I am a BAD cheater!

I want to go on a cruise in 365 days so that gives me LOTS of time to lose LOTS of weight!


----------



## ainmama2001

I'm gonna do it.  Need to get some junk outta my trunk.  My goal is to lose 50 by this time next year.  Where do I get the clip art?


----------



## cruisin05

ok i want to join the WISH.  I am 30 pounds heavier than i was in high school 9 years ago and thought i was big then.  I have decided today, after trying on pants today, that im gonna lose those thirty pounds and maybe even more.  Im gonna change the way i eat and start exercising.  i am a single mom going to school and working almost full-time.  so i need a lot of support with this.


----------



## cruisin05

testing to see if it worked


----------



## storybookmum

Welcome to our newer members, cruisin05, ainmama2001, DisneyDMBnut, dyznydva, and Papa Deuce...and a   to my fellow Kris(M)!

We CAN do this!  I'd just like to share a motto I keep hearing at Weight Watchers, "If you don't love it, leave it!"  I know there are a lot of no-no's that appeal to me, but I keep saying that to myself.  How special is it to have that bit of veggie dip with my cucumbers, or a cookie when I give one to the kids?  Save the points, save the cheats for the really irresistable stuff, and REACH THOSE GOALS, folks!!

I plan to give myself permission to loosen up at Disney World, but I really, really want to go there more comfortable with my body.  Let's all look forward purposefully to pictures of our vacations that we won't look back at saying, "Oh, man, I'm so FAT!!"

Besides, every pound lost will give us more energy to POUND that pavement at Disney!!!!

  Do your exercising, your dogs will love you!!   

God bless, 

Kris


----------



## mnhockeymom

After losing 20 pounds with Weight Watchers and becoming a lifetime member in May of 2002.....I have gained it ALL back 

I would now officially like to join the WISH challenge and get back to my personal goal!

I gave up meetings because I never really liked the leader (and admit that is when I started gaining the weight back) but I am still not motivated to return to the meetings.  I am doing Flex Points on my own - and I joined etools on the WW website.

Hoping that I can get some motivation and accountability from people who share what I love most - Disney!!!

Kris


----------



## storybookmum

Hi, Kris ("hockey" Kris!):

The support here is delightful, but for accountability, I don't think it compares to meetings.  I am not enthralled with my leader, either, to be honest.  I think she's incredibly irritaing, and she I hate the WW recipes she gives out every week.  They're either disgusting, full of "fake food," (plastic cheese, non-fat dairy, or chemicals and so on), or full of milk, which I can't have.  I can tell that she hates conducting the parent and tot meetings, so it's not fun bringing my kids.  I don't enjoy the meetings.  But it's real accountability, with real-life people seeing my real-life progress.

Here, you can lay low when things go badly, and can cheat without anyone knowing.  No one is going to say, "Hey, I see you're in a slimmer pair of jeans," or "Your cheekbones and jawline are getting more pronounced!"

I really think that the meetings, for all that they're a pain, are worth it.  Plus, WW has a new program called Core that's pretty appealing.

However you do it, though, I pray that you have daily encouragement and resolve!

Love,

"story" Kris


----------



## Lori S.

I go to meetings, but I rarely have time to stay for the meeting.  I'm paying all that money to go weigh, but it keeps me accountable, and that's enough for me!!  I went back last night for my first time in a while, and I'd lost 4.6 lbs and was only on the program since Monday!!  Before that I'd been eating everything in sight.  So yeah, I'm back on track, and can easily make that 10 lbs before Disney!!  (I'm going to try to lose 10 more since I'm already so close to 10!!)


----------



## Leah's Dad

Hey guys,

I have gained back about 25 lbs. of the 42lbs. I lost two years ago. I have decided to use this chance to re-start again doing what I did before, constistantly. My wife and I have join our local gym and we determined to get back to where we were in our 20's. For me my goal wieght is 185 lbs. I am as of today, 229 lbs. But more importantly, be healthier. For more of my story and what i am doing clck the link in my signature.

I will be checking in weekly. If anyone has questions about what i am doing, please PM me.

Leah's Dad


----------



## grlpwrd

I'd like to join, too.

I'm online a lot and belong to other fitness sites, but I want the Disney connection this time.   Really, I want to continue being fit and healthy. Thanks.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

WOW, just found this section of the board and this thread.  Definitely COUNT ME IN.  In fact, I'm re-joining WW tonight.


----------



## Hollyster2

I would like to join today!  I fell off the low carb wagon after my cruise this summer and just got back on today.  I have a goal to attend my circuit training class 2-3 times a week also.  Next week I will really be challenged because I am going to Disneyland for four days.  I sure am glad I found this group!  Wish me luck!


----------



## ztam3

I would like to join!  I can use all the encouragement I can get.  I, too, am a "cheater."  Weekends are my weakness.  I can be stong all week, then here comes the weekend.  GOOD LUCK!!!!
I would like to lose weight as well as jsut generally improve my health.  
TABITHA


----------



## Scoootch

Okay, after a long hiatous (spell?) I'm back.  I have joined O.A. this time and have realized I have an eating problem not just that I need to change my dieting.  So here we go again and best wishes to all.  I'll check in and let y'all know how I'm doing. 

P.S. ~ I'm now 7lbs down so far!


----------



## disneygatorfan

I would like to join the Wish challenge, in anticipation for my December 11, cruise on the Disney Magic.

I am hoping to be able to fit into the formal dress I wore on my last 7 day cruise, which means I'l have to lose about 12lbs.  I have a lot more to lose, but if I could get back into that dress,  I would be doing the HAPPY DANCE.


----------



## lovesgrumpy

This is the first time I've seen this site--what a wonderful idea!!  I certainly do want to join.  I had started the Dr.  Phil eating plan and lost 22 pounds, but I have  slipped off the "successs wagon" and gained back 4 of those hard lost pounds.  I  really need to climb back on that wagon and get back to the business of losing those totally unwanted pounds!  I would like to lose about 105 pounds.

Thanks for this great opportunity!  Has anyone else followed tghe Dr. Phil eating plan?  

Tomorrow, I will start being good for the health of it!!!

Lovesgrumpy


----------



## julieboolie

Hi! I'd like to join in!

I've been following the Atkins plan for the past 15 months and have lost 100 lbs so far. I love it! I have been slowing down as I get closer to goal though and am getting discouraged. I'd still like to lose another 20 lbs, originally hoped to do it by my Disney trip Dec 3rd, but I realize that's not happening now. But, closer would be nice.

I plan to drink 90 oz of water a day
exercise 3 times a week
and follow Atkins induction for another full week then move up a bit to the OWL section.

Great idea, I look forward to getting to know the rest of you well. Thanks!


----------



## pixiedust23

I'm in!   I used to go the gym and run 4 miles everday and I have slacked off over the last few months and eaten awful food.    Now I'm looking to get back into going to the gym at least 5 times a week averaging about 22 miles of running and watching calories so I can drop these annoying 10 extra lbs I have hanging around on my body!


----------



## Brightsy

I'm a gal of large proportions and I'm a gonna take this challenge! I've already started and I can say I've lost 5 whopping pounds so far!
I resolve to eat healthier and to get my family to eat healthier!


----------



## TinkerBess_SnowTori

I am so glad I looked to she what this WISH board was all about.

I had been doing pretty well with Atikins and Cruves and then I broke my ankle -- nothing too big just enough too keep me down for a time...

But now I have gotten the AOK to go back and I am ready to hit it full guns (is that how the saying goes?)

So tomorrow's plan is back on induction and workout at Curves 7:00 AM - (and yes DR I will take it easy on the recovery boards)

I am looking forward to checking in with others and seeing how you support one another -- 

The DIS boards are such a magical place!!!


----------



## Hollyster2

I went to my circuit training class last night!  A great feat since I was exhausted from my Disneyland trip.  I logged in my walking minutes from the parks on the YMCA computer too.  I will take all the exercise credits I can get.  So far so good today.


----------



## faireygod mother

I gained 8 lbs on my cruise last week and need to lose that.  I want to lose 70lbs by my next cruise.  I am doing WW points


----------



## Elevationist

Being fairly new to the DISboards, for the last couple of weeks I've seen the W.I.S.H. clipart in many many members posts, and was incredibly curious.  I could tell it was a type of weight-loss support group located somewhere upon these multitudes of boards and threads and topics, and I was dying to get involved.

Well, tonight I finally managed to navigate my way here, so of course I would like to join up!

My name is Billie, I'm a 23-almost-24-year-old gal living in Savannah, GA.  My SO and I have been on-and-off of WW FlexPoints for some time now, and are bound and determined that this week, we are going to get serious about it again.  I know you said it's not necessary to post specifics, but for me it's somewhat liberating to openly admit to the challenge before me.

I'm a large-framed woman standing 6-foot-tall exactly.  My weight at this current time is 330 pounds.  According to my research, a healthy weight for me is 190 pounds... So that's what I'm shooting for my final goal.  My overall goal is to lose a total of 140 pounds. 

Also, in preparation of our upcoming WDW trip, my SO and I both are trying to make strides at exercising more.  Tonight, we purchased DanceDanceRevolution for our Playstation 2, and the dance floor pad to play it.  Tonight, in a matter of 30 minutes of playing (and I do mean playing... it's so much fun!) that dancing game on "Workout Mode," she did an exercise routine equivalent to jogging almost an entire mile.  It's wonderful!

I, however, am the most rhythm-impaired person on the face of this earth, and tonight the game more discouraged me than anything else.  However, we both plan to get us some really good walking/running shoes, and getting our butts outside every evening and walking towards getting in better shape as well.  

Okay, well there's my story.  I can't wait to get to know all of the wonderful folks here at W.I.S.H!!

Additionally, I don't know if anybody has noticed, but there are QUITE a-many broken links for the clip art.  LOL  I'm actually quite eager to see what they all look like, and what I have to look forward to.  

Also, I'm proud to say that I'm rather quite fond of Photoshop and image editing.  While I'm sure you rarely get folks who need clip art for more than 125 pounds of weight-loss, I would be delighted to make more clipart for 125 pounds up through 150 (or more if you'd like!).  Just say the word, and I'll get right on it!


----------



## mom3princesses

I would love to join this challenge.  I will be doing Weight Watchers starting today.  My goal is to lose 50 lbs and be healthy for the first time in my life!


----------



## mom23boys

Hi, new to this board.

I am doing Atkins, did it last year and gained it all back.  But this time I am totally motivated, I am exercising 4 times a week and doing the Introduction Phase of Atkins.

Thanks for a great board.


----------



## bettyann29

Please count me in..  

To tell you a little about myself.. I am 34 years old and my current weight is 220..  I cant believe I am at that weight!!  I once weighed 250 and lost down to 200..  About 3 years ago I was at 190, but my weight has fluctuated between 190 and 220 ever since then.. I yo yo so much that I am getting discouraged!!  I have been seeing alot of the wish clipart on the different boards lately and decided to make my way over here tonight.. I had already planned on starting my Atkins induction tomorrow.  So that is how I plan to start out.. I will exercise each day and drink a minimum of 8 glasses of water every day!.. I have vacation in March and would love to lose some of this weight by then..  

Ok enough of my ranting on....  I hope to be able to add my 5 pound loss to my clipart soon..  I hope to be a loser!!


----------



## eeyore kelly

I plan on cutting way back on all sweets, eating smaller portions, and with my new job, I will be getting more exercise.  On my days off, I plan on walking for 1/2 hour.


----------



## cindym

I'm joining up too! I've been going to Curves and have lost seven pounds.  I'm determined to lose the additional forty pounds I have gained over the past ten years.


----------



## kikipug

I'm new to the DIS boards, and it took me a few days to find the whole 'wish challenge' thing... so here's my wish...

By the time that clock on the bottom reaches ZERO, I want to be able to comfortably wear a 2 pc bathing suit (not a tankini)... despite the fact that I'll be 38 by then!!!  Last time I wore one was on my first trip to WDW in 1988... 

You have to understand- I have NO willpower, and HATE to exercise- but now that I have posted it in public, I am going to have to do SOMETHING!  

It will take about 20 lbs... and I think there are abs in there somewhere.... WISH me luck!! 

OK- here's the disclaimer... I can't start til after Thanksgiving... I have til Dec 1 to psych myself into this one!!!


----------



## way2manykids

I think this is so neat.  I am doing weight watchers old exchange program.  I started 2 weeks ago.  I had 130lbs to lose and I have lost the 1st 10lbs.  I would like to be able to walk in the WDW marathon next year.  I am walking regularly now to get ready for my Dec 19th WDW trip.  I figured why stop there? 
I am having trouble with the banner.  I followed the directions, but it doesn't come up.  It just shows text.  Help.


----------



## way2manykids

having trouble getting member clippy.  followed directions.  did not see "update profile."  saw "edit profile" and "edit signature."  tried "edit signature" and it stayed in text, no banner.  Help please.


----------



## jay-nee

I have officially weighed myself and I am ready to join.  I have 37 lbs to my goal of 155 lbs.  God, I can't believe that I actually weigh 192 lbs, wow!  

I gained this all since summer '03, scary how fast I gained that much weight.  I was told that I had a severe bone bruise on my left knee and to stop walking the 3-5 miles a day that I was logging in back then and to start biking.  Too bad that I had fallen in love with walking by then.  

I am trying to start falling in love with biking again (what I did in college constantly).  Too bad that I didn't start earlier but...better to start now rather than never.

Hope to "meet" and get to know some of you during our journeys to health again...


----------



## barbarabee

Add me to the WISH list! I started Weight Watchers two months ago, and when the holidays hit I stopped losing. I really need extra motivation, because I've got close to...well...I do have 30 pounds to lose! There's a trip to WDW in May, and it would be great if I could have the weight gone by then. So, now I can't weight (wait) to get started, and the DISers are so supportive how can I not be successful?!


----------



## Scoootch

Just checking in 

Been in O.A. now for about 6 weeks and as of this past Sunday I'm now down 15lbs!! Yay!!  Wish I could get my clippie to change - new boards are having signature issues.   But...at least I can up it to 15lbs now!!  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## sunkissed212

I need a "10 lb" clip art! Just got on the scale this morning before work and was ecstatic to see I had lost 10lbs!

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

nevermind....I scrolled down a little on the thread page and found it!


----------



## Scoootch

sunkissed212 said:
			
		

> I need a "10 lb" clip art! Just got on the scale this morning before work and was ecstatic to see I had lost 10lbs!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> nevermind....I scrolled down a little on the thread page and found it!




Go here http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=326403 it will have the different weight loss ribbon clippies

HTH's 

Edited to say " DUH " -- lol.  I'm a little slow today   or maybe I should say alot slow


----------



## Dragonfly8124

I'm in.

Low Carbin'


----------



## Dragonfly8124

Testin' my clippie


----------



## Dragonfly8124

way2manykids

I had the same problem.

Go to edit signature.  
Click on the "Insert Image" icon (the that looks kinda like a picture of a mountain).

Then copy and paste the below into the address bar.

http://www.disboards.com/wish/memberwish.gif

Hope this helps.


----------



## KimRaye

KimRaye said:
			
		

> Hi all!!  I would love to take the WISH challenge with you and join in.  I started Weight Watchers on Monday and I have a lot of weight to lose.  This could take a while.
> 
> TO OUR HEALTH!!!


Well, well....almost 11 months later, to the day, I can finally say *I MADE IT!!!!!*  I have reached my original weight goal, even though I NEVER thought I'd last this long.  I would like to obtain that 75 lb clippie though, so maybe I'll tackle those 2 lbs next year. 

Happy, Healthy Holidays to all the WISHers!!!!  






Edited to change 10 months to 11.


----------



## Tera

Awesome Job Kim!!!!!  You inspire the rest of us, especially the WW's.


----------



## chimera

I'm trying to lose 40-45lbs and stay healthy!  There's a lot of diabetes and heart disease in my family that I'm hoping to prevent (or postpone) by changing my lifestyle.  Wish me luck!


----------



## MScott1851

Okay...I'm ready!   I've been working out at least four times a week for four months, found a wonderful personal trainer to coach me once per week, and am on my way.  I need some encouragement from others who are struggling too, not just DH who never gains a pound!

I only want to lose 15 pounds, but I want my body fat percentage somewhere around 22%.  I mostly want to get back in shape...firm up, be healthy and strong.

I started out in August at 174 lb, 33.9% body fat, size 14.
I am currently 165 lb, 28.6% body fat, but still a size 12.
I want to be 145-150 lb, 22% body fat, and a size 8-10.


----------



## SnowWhite1985

Hi. I'm somewhat new..i stumbled upon this and i think this is a really great idea. In the past year I have gained weight and i like to joke around and blame my boyfriend for making me so happy..(my grandmother always told me that you gain weight when you're happy). I would love to be a part of this   . My goal is to lose 30 pounds.


----------



## wasabi girl

Sign me up!

I am Fortysomething and my couch potato junk food ways are catching up with me! 
I plan to drink more water (instead of diet soda).
I plan to eat at least 5 servings of veggies every day (french fries and potato chips don't count!)
I plan to avoid processed foods (white rice, pasta, flour etc)
I get one "cheat" per week (so I don't give up completely)
I am adding at least 3 30 minute workouts to my life....since I currently do nothing anything will be better....stationary bike, walking, exercise videos...

I need to lose about 15-20 pounds...it might not sound like much but when you are self indulgent and have zero will power...it isn't going to be easy.  
I started today!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I am joining in!  My goal is to become more healthy and in the process lose weight so that it helps my asthma.

I had a BR back in Feb stating that was the reason I couldn't exercise.. yeah right!  It's b/c I lacked the motivation.  Well I am now 190 and would love to lose 60 pounds.  I plan on recording what I eat, and eating at the table.  

I will NOT beat myself up if I miss a meal, if I do eat something while watching tv sitting on the couch, or need some chocolate.  I will just remind myself that it is not healthy, and not how I want to be.  

I look forward to being succesful with everyone!

Good Luck to all and me!


----------



## Wbgirl

I'd like to sign up. I'm starting the south beach diet at the begining of the year.


----------



## faireygod mother

I want to lose 40 lbs by September.  I am doing WW points on my own and am doing my best to stay off the scale.  I am planning on weighing once a month, unless someone has a beter idea.  I find myself weighing weekly which leads to several time a week and then several time a day.  I seem to become obsessive.  I figure once a month should be good with that in mind.  I am due to weigh in on 1/26/04 whuch is the day before I cruise.  I hope it will be a good one so as not to be disapponted on the cruise.  I am not concerned about the cruise because I usually manage to lose weight.  I assume it is becasue of all the salads they have and fish.  

I appreciate any and all support.  Thanks for reading


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

Help me shed some pounds, please! As tomorrow is the start of another year, today I promise that I must start exercising to lose weight. I sit all day at the office and come home only to sit in from of the tv or computer. I can not stand going to my closet or dresser and not finding something that fits the way it once did.  I currently wear a size 14 and want to get back down to size 10 ( 6 or 8 would be wonderful, but let's not push my luck). That's what? 30 pounds?

 So, who can point me in the direction of an easy, thorough workout video? I'm thinking I want to try Pilates and I like Denise Austin. I'm trying to acquire treadmill, maybe a stationary bike. Any other low-impact ideas?


----------



## goldcupmom

Count me in!  I need all the motivational help I can get.  Joined WW in Jan 2003 - lost 37 lbs.  Then my MIL died of cancer, My mother died, my SIL died and well, the stress just got me.  Haven't been able to stick to anything since.  I've since 'rejoined' WW 3 times.  I'm rejoining again next week and this time I have to do it.  I'm 44 and my family has a history of becoming diabetic at 48, so I want to lose, need to lose.

I need to lose about 30-35 lbs to get to the goal my Dr. set, but I really want to lose about 50 lbs.  My niece is getting married in Lakeland FL July 2, so we are going back to Universal.  I REALLY want to be MUCH skinnier by the wedding.

I need to read through all about doing this, but I will do this!

thanks
Julie


----------



## ksoehrlein

Happy New Year, everyone!  I resolve to eat better/less and exercise more.  I plan on doing a modified version of the South Beach Diet.  Working out will include using DH's Bowflex and walking.

I'm off to a so-so start.  Did the exercise, but the eating changes will have to wait until my coffee-lovers' ice-cream birthday cake is gone.  So unfair, having 12/31 birthday!

Is there anything to that stress-cortisol link they talk about in infomercials?  I think so.  I don't know much about how their product works, but I do know that crying at my desk, eating chocolate at 3:00 AM as I pulled yet another all-nighter certainly wasn't helping the cause.  So another part of my WISH plan is to either find a new job or make drastic changes to my current position.  I have applied for a new job and have made some suggestions to the VP at my current one, so maybe some progress will be made soon.

To quantify my fitness goals, I hope to lose maybe 10-15 pounds, but I'm not picky.  If muscle weighs more than fat as they say, I'm OK with the weight staying and the cellulite going!  My BMI, even now at my heaviest (outside of my 2 pregnancies), is within the "normal" range.  But I think if the folks who designed that BMI chart ever saw me in a bikini, they would revamp their numbers immediately!  I must tone, shape, and firm -- stat!  

I've been lying about being 28 for years now.  (Why 28? The truth is too depressing, and 29 is too suspicious.)  But if things don't change, I will have to turn "32" on my next birthday.  It's getting harder and harder to pass for 28...

So please WISH me luck.  And good luck to all of you.  I will check in soon!


----------



## Scoootch

Happy New year all!

Just checking in - got on the scale this morning and I'm now officially down 20 lbs!  Yay!!   O.A. is working out great for me ~ I guess it's just what I needed after trying everything else over the years and yo-yo-ing.

Best of luck and happiness to all!


----------



## Christine

ksoehrlein said:
			
		

> I'm off to a so-so start.  Did the exercise, but the eating changes will have to wait until my coffee-lovers' ice-cream birthday cake is gone.  So unfair, having 12/31 birthday!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know how you feel.  I have a 12/30 birthday and I was literally scarfing down my delicious strawberry whipped cream cake yesterday to GET IT OUT OF THE HOUSE!!!  God, it was good.
> 
> Anyway, good luck and don't feel bad about the cake.  It only happens once a year.  It's the stuff that's not worth gorging on that should make us feel bad!


----------



## julia & nicks mom

So this is going to be the year that I am in the disney pictures b/c I am not embarrassed by how much I weigh!  I am going to weight watchers this week (I have been successful in  the past on  weight watchers) and I am going to start walking on my parents treadmill (4-5 times a week)

I hope that by posting here and adding a counter to my sig - I will stay motivated!


----------



## kikipug

OK... about a month ago I got on here and said I was taking the WISH challenge starting in the New Year... well, here it is.  I didn't do very well with my headstart in '04, but now I've really got to do it!  Eat better, exercise, and, for my mental health, take time for ME!!!! I have zero willpower, and hate to work out... so it's going to be a tough road!!!  If I can stay out of the bottom drawer of the refrigerator at work, that will be half the battle.  (The 'produce' drawer is a CHOCOLATE drawer instead.)  Duct tape might help (over my mouth, not over the drawer...)

"WISH" me luck! 22 lbs to go!!


----------



## smwf71

I am taking the WISH challenge!  I am a WW lifetimer, but still have to lose to get back to my personal goal since I had a baby seven months ago.  I have about 18-20 pounds to go to be where I'd like.  I walk 30 minutes in the am and I'm starting this new year really trying to keep track of my points.  I am not going to the WW meetings because I have so much else to do - I know that's bad, but I got my scale out and I'm weighing once a week - Mon at 8 AM- I have a trip to WDW on 4-1 - would love to be in a size ten by then - I'm sure 8 is just a dream - I am a 12 or 14 now I'm 5'11" and about 175 - would like to be 155 - we'll see!  Once I figure this WISH board out I will check in regularly!  Best of luck to all!


----------



## DisDarling

Well I plan on joining WW and getting to Curves at LEAST 2 times a week! 
I hope to lose 5-7 lbs in January.
D.D.


----------



## cavecricket

wow this is great. I dont mind telling my weight, it will be a thing of the past soon!!!  i weigh 158 I am 5'1" so my body mass index is a bit above average. I did participate in weight watchers , which worked but i'd rather excercise then count points. my goal  is 120-125  ( and a brazillian bikini for my next disney vaca!!)  this looks loke a fun way to motivate yourself.  although while on vacation i steer away from my diet!!!

thanks for the chance to make friends and lose weight in a healthy way. 


jenn


----------



## got2travel

I posted an introduction to myself, but am officially putting my name on the list here.

I've already lost almost 90 lbs in 2002-3, but am ready to finish up the journey by adding another 50.

Monica


----------



## Sandy22

I'm ready to take the WISH Challenge!  Hopefully this extra support will give me the motivation I need!  I want to lose 50 pounds and follow the WW program.  I actually need to lose more than that but I thought I would concentrate on an amount that seems manageable.  I can't wait to start reading all the helpful info on this board.  My first new rule:  No more snacking while using the computer!!!


----------



## deanna2426

I am officially joining the challenge. 

cavecricket - we are in the same boat...I am 5'1" and 158. My goal is drop 30-35 lbs. by our June Disney trip. You are a little more daring than me..not sure about the brazilian wax thing...although if I get to my goal, you never know...lol!

I've always found so much support on the other boards, I am sure this will help keep me going. I will just stay on-line (my computer is far away from the kitchen) to stop eating!!! 

Seriously, I am going to try WW again, but I know I just need to stay focused and get moving. Exercise is definately going to be a part of my efforts this time around. 

I can't wait to have my first sig!!!


----------



## starnerella

I promised myself that after the holidays I would get back to trying to lose weight and get healthy.  I had been doing the Weight Watchers program until I found out I was pregnant.  My baby daughter is 5 months old now, so it's time for me to get back to the business of trying to lose weight.  I can't fit the WW meetings into my schedule, but I do have a weight loss buddy at work, so we can support and encourage each other.

I never seem to find time to exercise (or do much else for myself for that matter) before or after work, so I am looking into joining a gym and working out on my lunch breaks.  I need to get in shape for new DD's first trip to WDW (not yet scheduled).

I look forward to giving and receiving support and encouragement here on the DIS WISH board!


----------



## tae1218

I would like to offically join WISH.  I need to lose 20 to 25 pounds.  I plan on alternating between cardio and weight training and I changed my diet to eat much healthier.  No more junk food for me.  My goal is to be in shape by the time we go to Disney in May.  My husband is doing this with me.  It is much easier when you have someone to support you.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

I just started Weight watchers to get in better shape for my Cruise and to keep it off this time (I lost 50 before gained back 45 because of laziness of not watching what I ate and a back injury).

So I wish to be 45 lbs lighter. I will work on it till I hit goal. I weigh in on Mondays.


----------



## mimidedoodah

I have a goal to lose 50 pounds this year. I am counting calories and fat calories. I am walking everyday. I am going to WDW and on a 4 day cruise on the Wonder in June and I want to be in much better shape than I am now.
Mimi


----------



## thymed

Hi!
I am about 90 pounds overweight and I am short so I know this is not healthy. I have a five year old so I need to get healthy to make sure I am around to raise him properly : ) 
I tried Adkins last year for about 2 months and lost about 10 pounds and started to feel better but once I got off the induction part I seemed to gradually add all the foods I shouldn't. I can say that I felt better than I have in ages while I was practicing the Adkins Induction diet, slept well, no back aches, etc. However, I love milk and it is something I tend to get thirsty for... I can give up sodas and I can drink water and decaf coffee (but OI like cream in the coffee) Anyhow, I HATE FISH of all kinds....so I was wondering if I would be better trying weight watchers.....Does anyone out there have a suggestion for me. I have not tried weight watchers so I do not know if their program would work better for my tastes but I am willing to try and stick with whichever I pick and exercise. Once I start losing that should be the incentive to keep me going. Any and all suggestions gratefully appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tink561

Hi, count me in!  I've started working on my weight loss this week.  I want to lose 30 pounds (roughly) to get back to a size 10 and feel better.  I'm not following a certain plan...just counting calories and eating low fat.  I'm exercising...cruches and other toning exercises as well as walking.  I'm currently walking two miles a day while using 2lb. weights for upper body.  I plan to get up to 5 miles per day.

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here.  I weigh in on Fridays.


----------



## cra-z-4-dizney

I need to lose 50lbs to be at my ideal weight, but I would like to lose about 55-60 lbs.  For my May trip, I would like to be down at least 20lbs.  I am going to start walking, and doing some exercises at home...wish me luck PLEASE!!!!!!!!!  
I will weigh in on Fridays as well.

My current weight is 200lbs.
My goal weight is 140lbs.


----------



## gingermommy94

I am so happy to have found WISH!  I am officially committing myself to this!

With all of these great people, I know I'm gonna do it this time!    

I want to lose 50 - 60 pounds, hoping to have some of that accomplished before our trip in May.  

I'm doing Weight Watchers and I weigh in on Mondays.


Thymed -  I've been doing Weight Watchers off and on for about 2 years and I can tell you that it definitely works!  I tried Atkins too and it just wasn't for me.  I know people who have lost tons of weight on Atkins and I'm soo jealous.   Not every program works the same for every person.  So for me, Weight Watchers has been the way to go.  You can eat whatever you want (within reason) as long as you have the points for it.  If you ever have any questions or need a buddy along the way...feel free to PM me anytime!


----------



## kikipug

I just started 'officially' trying (for real) this week... lost 2 lbs... 20 to go.  Walked 2 miles every day, and ate right 98% of the time.  There's a "Lose 5 lbs in Jan." thread on here that will keep me motivated, as I need to post my weigh in once a week.  I'm not one to do WW ot Atkins, or SBD, but just having that accountability will help me stay on track (I hope)... my next cruise is in 504 days... I'd love to be able to get back into a 2-pc bathing suit for the first time in 15 years... my plan is to concentrate on losing the extra weight first, with not so much focus on the exercise part, then work on the more serious exercise later.  If I can walk and eat right to get to my goal weight, then I can firm up the flabby parts.


----------



## bdink921

I'll take the challenge.  I am 5'4" and weigh about 158lbs.  I had lost 42 lbs on weight watcher's a few years back, stopped following the plan and gained back 23 lbs  .  I would love to lose at least 15 of those pounds before our April trip to WDW.  Been reading posts on here for quite a while and decided the time is definitely right to officially take the challenge.  I am going to try ww new core plan.


----------



## athenna

Not sure if it's too late to post this but I just discovered this thread.
I have been in Weight Watchers for just about a year now.
I have lost 56.4 pounds so far. 
I weight in on Tuesdays, so I'll let you all how I did tomorrow.
If anyone wants to share their success stories, feel free!
Good luck, all!


----------



## Denine

I am taking the challenge.  DH and I started WW almost a week ago.  We weigh in on Wednesday.  I want to lose 30 pounds to be at my ideal weight.  I also walk on the treadmill 30 minutes a day.


----------



## pettyone

Count me in...been OP since July '04, lost 10lbs, got lazy and am now back OP for the new year!

I think the boards are great!!


----------



## Dory's Twin

at 5"11 I had always been THIN...until a twin pregnancy 15 years ago that had me on bedrest for 6 mos.....almost 100 pounds....lost some, gained some, now I have 40 pounds left to go...no I won't be at prepreg. weight, but I will be comfortable with myself!

I will take the challenge, I will lose 5 in January....then lose 35 more pounds (go from 198-158), and live a long and healthy life with my kids and DH...

No more excuses for overeating...I already exercise 4 days a week...I just loved to eat...my addiction!!!

Thanks in advance for all of your help!

Dory's Twin


----------



## welovedis

I'm back here on WISH and am committed to a healthy lifestyle from now on!  I've posted an "about me" post on the board too.


----------



## WDWFAN9

Hello everyone!

I have a lot of reasons to get in shape this year!  I am turning 50 in March, my oldest DS is getting married in April, my oldest DD is getting married in October, and my baby is graduating highschool in May (also have a DD who is a sophomore in college).  I am starting WW at Work on Thursday and would like to lose 15lbs by the April wedding.  One of my biggest challenges is physical activity - just don't like it much!!  I am giving serious thought to the Jan 2006 half marathon as some added incentive, but DH and I have APs that expire in December, and with two weddings and two in college next fall, I am not sure I can justify a trip to WDW a month after the passes expire.  We will have to see!


----------



## Mitchell

Hi all!

I am definately taking the WISH challange!

I'm 20 years old-227 pounds.

In the past three years I have gained (and lost and regained) 55 pounds.

Atkins and WW have both helped, but I find just doing low-fat and watching what I eat (portions and NO snack food) is what I'm going to have to do.

My main goal is to GET HEALTHY!!

Melissa


----------



## jxgallan

Last year I lost 10 lbs and I am down to 160 - my goal for this year is another 10 lbs.  I am losing slow but it's better than yo-yoing.....

Juanita From PEI, Canada


----------



## DisneyGirl

Hi!  I think I'm supposed to post here!  I'm currently on weight watchers, and my goal is to lose 45 pounds by August-- it's a pretty big goal, but I like to reach big, because if I don't quite reach it, I still got pretty close!!


----------



## poohpcgirl

Okay. I am ready to get back on track. I lost 67 pounds last year and went from a 26 to an 18. I went crazy over the holidays and gained back 15 lbs.  But I ready to get back on track and get fit. I plan on going back on Atkins and start walking three times a week. I have a hard time getting motivated to exercise, so I need to start slow. I want to lose 30 ponds before I go to Disney in October. Then at that point I will look at myself and decide on my final goal. What I can be happy with. I am glad to have found this board.


----------



## brambletiger

Hi everyone!

I'm over weight (213lbs) I recently went to the doctors to find out why I was gaining instead of losing weight even though I was dieting and exercising, after many blood tests it was found I have a problem with my thyroid gland (something to do with the production of thyroxoin which regulates metabolism) So i'm basically back on a diet - Low glyceimic index foods. Its not much fun but i've already lost 3lbs  

So i'm up for the challange, i'm finally gonna shift this weight and be happy!


----------



## ktglads

I think I have been losing and gaining the same 10 pounds for the past 3 years.  I am sick of it.  I am going to lose those 10 and another 40 on top of that.  I joined WW last year and quit in the summer when I broke my leg.  Now that I am walking again, I have gained that weight back that I lost.  I have joined WW online since it is a way that will help me actually journal as opposed to me skipping out on the meetings all the time.  This time I really mean it!


----------



## zeke11

I am really disheartened.  I've been doing a lot of treadmill walking and first of all, I gained 2 lbs. right off the bat.  Finally I lost those 2 lbs. and then 2 more.  But I have gained back 2-1/2 pounds.

I don't know what is wrong here, but I'm wondering WHAT'S THE POINT TO EXERCISING??!!

Kris


----------



## tlkkrados

Hi, I just stumbled upon the WISH challenge and definitely would like to give it a go!  Right now I run an at home daycare in central Texas but will be quitting to become an STHM within the next few months.  My husband is Air Force and we are getting ready to make our next move...to Florida (Eglin AFB) to be exact.  I'm definitely looking into those resident annual passes!  We have two girls ages 10 and 6.  I am hoping to lose about 50 lbs.  I have tried twice to lose this weight.  The first time I lost 20lbs but gained it all back.  The second time I lost 18lbs and have gained back 8.  I don't want to start from scratch again so I definitely want to get my behind in gear and stick with it. The last two times I used the Body for Life program and really enjoy it.  (It's easy to stick with and doesn't make you eat wierd foods!)  I also am looking very seriously about signing up for the 1/2 marathon in 2006.  I've been reading reports and it sounds awesome!  I hope I am posting to the right place.  It's great reading everyones posts!
Laura


----------



## boucheresq

I'm starting on Monday, January 24, 2005.  I will be exercising for 30 minutes each morning, Monday - Friday, on my elliptical trainer and watching what I eat, i.e., a lot less carbs and no sweets - wish me luck!

BTW, I can't get the signature thing to work - pls help!  thanks!


----------



## Tera

Hello to Everyone that has recently joined and Welcome!  For those who are new, my advice to you would be to start a journal.  I find writing everything down helps.

Kris - I know it's frustrating when you've worked your butt off at the gym and not results.  I tried that a year ago and it came off slowly.  Maybe you need some kind of food plan to go with your workout?  I am now doing Weight Watchers and still working out and have lost over 33 pounds so far.  Good Luck

Hi Laura and Welcome -  Sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now.  Good luck with your move.  I'm sure once you get to FL and get settled in, you'll be able to get back on track and get those extra pounds off.  Good Luck


----------



## MrsKreamer

Hi   
I am Stephanie and my husband and I have just joined WW.  It is going slow for me but I think if I work hard I can lose weight and be healthy.  I started at 243.8 lbs and have lost 4.4 lbs so far in 2 weeks.  I really want to healthier so I can be a better mommy to my 4 month old son.  He will be walking in 5-6 mos and I want to be in good enough shape to cahse after him and have energy. So here it goes, my challenge is to lose 10% of my body weight first, 24 lbs, then another 10%.  
Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## charstar

Well here goes. I have started " my lifestyle change" . Although. I am not cheat free yet. I am off to a great start. This challenge is just what I need> I have lost 10 lbs since Jan. 1, 2005  My monthly goal is to keep losing 10 lbs a month untill I am finished. I haven't started my walking program yet. I am waiting to get down 20 pounds. My "good" knee has now gone bad, and I am no  longer able to walk like I used to. With a trip to the world in the works and three kids, getting in shape it really high on my list.  If there are any others who have over 100+ lbs to lose. I'd be happy to be a buddy with someone. I think I'll be tring several challenges over the next 9 months here.  It's great to have such a fun place to go to motivate each other.  Looking forward to getting to know you all. 

Charstar


----------



## 4togo

Hi everyone!  I started in July 2004 at 208.  I lost 35ds by Christmas.  I didn't do to well over Chirstmas and now I'm trying so hard to get back on track.  We are going to WDW in Sept and my goal is to be at 140 by then. I need help to keep on going!


----------



## Alysa

Well,
My DD is almost two now and I just found out that I have gained 25 pounds since before she was born. Time to lose that weight. The ellipse is coming up out of the garage and my goal is that I will be back to the old me by my December trip (heaven!). I tried ww in high school and it did help me then to learn better eating habits but it was kind of expensive as I recall. Is it possible to just cut down on your carbs and exercise and still get good results? I am a vegetarian and don't fancy eating meat at all just to get thin again. Any veggie Atkins members out there? 
Thanks!


----------



## ADisneyMom

Hi Alysa,

I am a vegetarian also, however, I follow South Beach not Atkins. It is a diet where you are allowed good carbs. I use a lot of tofu and morning star products in my diet instead of meat.

Good Luck!

ADisneyMom


----------



## mom2alix

Hi!  I'm Rebecca and I'm ready to take the challenge.  My baby is 3 months old tomorrow and I still need to lose the weight I gained with his older sister three years ago.  Right now I'm at 173 lbs and my goal is to be 125 lbs at my son's 1st birthday party.


----------



## mickmse

Well its been a long time since I was here. I have decided to loose weight for my October Disney trip. I have been on ww before and I am gonna go back with it again. I have about 140 lbs to loose. I am sure I will be here often for lots of support since I hate to exercise and I love my fast food. I know the people here are great and I look forward to the wonderful encouragement.

Trish


----------



## Alysa

Thanks ADisneyMom,
I will check it out! Are there any good online guides to it or should I just get the book?

Mom2Alix,
Good luck - I bet you will look great at the party! I am looking forward to getting a new pair of pants and a shirt I have my eye on at Banana Republic - as soon as I fit into the next size down! Woohoo! Nothing motivates me like shopping for new clothes!


----------



## tlkkrados

Hi,  If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it.  I have been trying for a few days now to get the WISH icon on my signature.  I have tried reading the link that is listed and it just isn't working.  I am very computer challenged and could use Posting for Dummies!  Thanks so much

P.S. The signature that you see here is all I can get to come up!


----------



## clr1194

Copy and paste the above then take out the spaces and it should work. Good luck!



			
				tlkkrados said:
			
		

> Hi,  If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it.  I have been trying for a few days now to get the WISH icon on my signature.  I have tried reading the link that is listed and it just isn't working.  I am very computer challenged and could use Posting for Dummies!  Thanks so much
> 
> P.S. The signature that you see here is all I can get to come up!


----------



## tlkkrados

clr1194 - THANK YOU, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!  It worked perfectly!  I was getting so frustrated with it!  Thanks again.


----------



## clr1194

You're welcome   I had a hard time figuring out when I first posted mine.


----------



## RF536

I am so glad I found this board, I would love to take sign up for the challange.  I have been trying to lose the weight I gained since I got married 6 years ago.  I currently weigh 250lbs and would like to lose 100 lbs.

My goal is to lose 60 lbs by my Dec. trip to Disney.  To reach this goal I plan on keeping a food and exercise journal to help keep me honest. My diet at this time is low carb and to pick healthier snacks.


----------



## 4togo

I'm doing a lot of the same things you are doing.  Before my trip in June 2003 I lost 20 pds to 195.  I then gain back to 208. In July of 2004, I started once again  dieting and trying to exercising every night.  I'm now at 175 and I'm almost half way to my goal.  I got a little off track during the holidays and started to loose my motivation before I found this web site. I have lost 2.5 pounds this week and  I would love to hear about your progress.

Good Luck!


----------



## happybratpack

Hi Everyone

I'm ready to take the challenge too...I have put a lot of weight on in the past several years.  I can really tell a difference the past couple years in my overall health, I have no stamina anymore, stomach problems, etc.  I want to change that even if it doesn't make me look any better - I just want to FEEL better if that makes sense.

I find that I start something fast and furious then run out of steam so I'm trying to take this slow and easy.    I want to start walking a few times a week (versus my absolutely no exercise plan now) and make sure I drink my 8 glasses of water a day.  I want to cut back on eating out (which will help my Disney trip budget anyway!)

After I get into the habit of the above then I'll take my next step...I'm glad this forum is here, I need the support and I wish everyone luck!


----------



## phlufster

I have been procrastinating about losing weight for a long time. In the past two years I have gone from 198 to 180 and kept it off, but now I can't get motivated again. I want to get down to 150 (so I am not lying on my drivers license anymore  ) My DH2B and I set a wedding date yesterday, so now I have something to get me motivated! We are having our Disney wedding on Dec. 8th and I really want to get healthy by then. My DH2B would also like to get in better shape too. I quit smoking on Christmas eve and have been doing great, haven't had a single puff since then!   
I figure it is time to get my butt in gear and start doing something. It is really hard for me to excercise because I like to go for walks and it is 11 degrees here today. The other obsticle is that we live with his sister and her two little boys which means lots of snacky foods around the house. We are moving into our own place in July, so I keep making excusing about waiting until then. The biggest problem with that is that I put on more weight while I am "waiting" to get started! Hopefully W.I.S.H. will help me get going!! I am going to try the ABS diet, which is very similar to the 14 (12?) power foods.


----------



## andrabell

I've lost 80.5 pounds since January 5th 2004 by following Atkins by the book.  I want to take the WISH challenge and try to lose another 54.5 pounds by the time we leave for our next Disney trip.  I'm sticking with Atkins as it's been working for me.  I can't believe how much it's changed my life.  No more fear of turnstyles for me!  I'll post some before and after piccies sometime. 

Best of luck to all of you in your goal of being healthy!


----------



## 4togo

Don't know what is more inspiring, your story or your picture.  I'm a die hard fan all my life from Okie land.  Got a 2004 World Champion Jacket for Christmas and it is the BEST present ever.  

I have lost half of my goal and seem to be in a plateau.  How do you get over these times?  Did you ever experience this?  Love some advise.


----------



## Keokagal

Okey dokey.  I'm challenged.  I need to lose wt and get fit.  My temporary plan will be to follow ww for this next month and go to the club 3x's per week.  I wanna be able to dance like this guy


----------



## andrabell

4togo said:
			
		

> Don't know what is more inspiring, your story or your picture.  I'm a die hard fan all my life from Okie land.  Got a 2004 World Champion Jacket for Christmas and it is the BEST present ever.
> 
> I have lost half of my goal and seem to be in a plateau.  How do you get over these times?  Did you ever experience this?  Love some advise.



I'm having a hard time this year so far.  I indulged during the holidays and then started induction after new year.  I took off 8.5 pounds during induction and then nothing during these last three weeks.  The ONLY thing that's going to help is kicking it up at the gym and making sure I'm drinking my 3 liters of water per day (which I'm very good about).  I wish I could be more of an inspiration to you (other than this luscious piccie).  

Keep up the good work and stay off the scale.  It will drive you crazy.


----------



## TinkerBelle_325

Ok, I'm up for the challenge. I started my own personal challenge at the beginning of Jan. I started at a weight of 197lbs and I'm now at 190!  So 8 lbs so far for me  I'm going to WDW in May and my goal for that time is 165lbs. Im working out 3 times a week, staying away from white carbs and junk food and drinking LOTS of water


----------



## Scoootch

Good morning all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just checking in.  As of today I have lost 25lbs!!  Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not been entirely easy but since joining Overeaters Anonymous in Oct.  It's been the best thing I've ever done.   Like alot of people, I've tried all kinds of programs but this is the first time I'm feeling like not only is this working for me but that for the first time ever I feel like my weight loss may actually be permanant! I feel so much better both physically and mentally!

Wishing best of luck and success to all to acheive their weight loss goals!


----------



## zeke11

I wish I could see some results here!

I started a regular walking program (on the treadmill at least 5x a week).  Began this on January 3.  Wore out my old treadmill and had to get a new one!  I dropped 2 pounds (as you can see in my little thingy down below), but as of yesterday - they have returned.  So in almost one month of diligence - NILCH!  ZIP!  

If I could even lose 4 pounds I'd be happy.  I'm 50 and they say that women of my age have a hard time losing weight.  Man, I guess that is so....

I did come here to find a support group and I am so happy for the success of you all -- but it becoming more discouraging to me as those all around are losing weight and I just can't seem to succeed.  

Kris


----------



## Scoootch

Hi Kris {{{{ hugs }}}}

I can relate to how you're feeling.  I ended up at O.A. after everything else I'd tried over the years failed. I cannot tell you how many times I tried one thing or another and either felt I wasn't getting anywhere or couldn't stick with whatever I was trying to do. There are some pretty great programs out there and some work for people and not others...for me it took realizing that I not only had a weight problem but a food problem.  If you'd like any info. on what finally seems to be working for me, feel free to email me or PM me.  Try not to loose hope, loosing weight no matter what program you use is tough...I still have a good 50 lbs or so to go to be where I'd like to be. Coming here to this board though is a great start I think though as we can all try and support each other and give each other tips we might never have realized we could try

Best wishes


----------



## gabbygrennell

Ok, here we go!
I am definitely challenged but definitely motivated! 
I was a member of WW and it does work! Lost 35 lbs! Then, we went to WDW and I said hey I am on vacation.... long story short, that was the end of my ww! I only gained back 5 pounds, and have maintained, but I wish I had not fallen off the wagon! 

I am not sure if I am going to do WW again or try the South Beach Diet... but I have started my walking routine again! 
I think my rough goal is 60 lbs... but as I learned in ww, take it in small steps! So here I go! 
I look forward to being encouraged by many of you, and to being an encouragement to you all as well!
Gabby


----------



## Alysa

Hi Zeke11,
I know how you feel, while I was off with DD I would walk her and our dog every day and pushing a heavy stroller and walking for 1/3 hour-45 min. per day - you would thik that would have worked but I never lost a pound in over a year. Dh felt (and said so in the nicest way possible) that if I really did want to see some results that I had to kick it up a notch and get my heart really racing. He said walking is great for overall health but hard to loose weight on it's own.   

Sending you best wishes for a nice big loss this February!


----------



## Tink&PrincessMom

*Has anyone used the "Turn Up the Heat" diet?  I'm starting it next Monday and could use some help!!*


----------



## DCLgodess

Hi. I am new to WISH.  Ever since i looked in the mirror after my last Disney cruise I have noticed how much weight i have gained.  So my goal is to lose 15 pounds and i plan on running on the treadmill for 15 minutes each day and watching what I eat.  Any other suggetions?


----------



## moonfleck

I've been reading the Disney forum for a few weeks now and I'm so excited to have come across the WISH forum!  I've read a lot of places that highly recommend some kind of support group and I think I've found it.  I've always been overweight, but I've finally started thinking I can do this.  I started my lifestyle change the day after Christmas and as of this weekend I've lost 20 pounds!  I've still got 57 pnds to go and hope to drop two sizes before going back to WDW this April.  I'm looking forward to being involved in the forums!


----------



## PoohnPglet

Okay. I really need to lose at least 100 lbs. I am motivated in that I do _*want* _  to be healthy. I want to find clothes that fit me. I want to be able to go out and not have people make fun of me.
However, I seem to have NO will power when it comes to dieting. I start out with all the best intentions in the world and I have never gone longer than 3-4 weeks on a diet. I have done WW, Atkins, South Beach, The Zone, traditional calorie, carb and fat counting. 
Help! ANY advice is welcome, appreciated and desperately needed.


----------



## moonfleck

The thing that was most important for me was to start believing that I could be a slim person.  I've always been overweight so for the longest time I didn't believe that I could do it.  I would start diets and my brain would say things like "you tried before and didn't get anywhere" or "you'll give up after a week or two."  Just do your best and give yourself a little faith and a little slack once in a while.  And if you feel down or frustrated come to the forums.


----------



## tlkkrados

Moonfleck:  I'm so glad you're joining us here!  That is awesome that you've lost 20 lbs since Christmas!  If you don't mind me asking what sort of diet/exercise have you been doing so far?  I really think you're going to enjoy it here, I've only been here a couple of weeks and the support is awesome!  
Laura


----------



## avdeane

I'm another new member to the WISH challenge!!! I've been procastinating way too long and need some support!! I wish to lose at least 55 lbs. Weight gain has been a battle of mine throughout my adult life. I checked into different weight loss establishments but they are rather expensive or they want you to take pills which I can't take. I'm battling high blood pressure which is one of the main reasons to lower my weight plus I was recently diagnosed with hypothyroidism which contributes to the weight gain, not to mention makes it harder to lose weight. Since I am now on meds to control this I'm hoping my attempts at weight loss will bring me some good results. 

I look forward to reading about everyone's successes and encouragements!! 

Thanks for letting me join in!!


----------



## moonfleck

tlkkrados:  Thanks for the warm welcome!  I think the main thing for me was finally choosing to change my lifestyle.  It's hard to lose weight and keep it off if you haven't changed what you do.  In my case it was sitting on the couch.  LOL.  As for diet I'm going along with the information in Dr. Phil's weightloss book.  It's primarily three small meals and two snacks and TONS of water.  Sometimes I think I've turned into a fish.  For my exercise I use a dance pad and Dance Dance Revolution.  It's very aerobic.  Although I'm trying to find more choices that will keep me motivated and interested.  Any suggestions?


----------



## tlkkrados

Moonfleck:  I am also trying to lose about 50 lbs (47 to be exact).  I also really enjoy my daughter's DDR pad.  It suprised me how good of a workout it is.  Of course I'm sure I get an even better workout since my cooridnation isn't what it used to be (I'm sure I look pretty goofy but since I only do it when I'm alone I don't really care).  I've actually started using my TM quite a bit.  I decided to go for the 1/2 marathon in 2006 and am finding out that I'm really enjoying it!  The problem for me is definitely the eating part.  I love my snacks!
Keep up the good work!!!
Laura


----------



## Hemi-mom

I just joined WW Online last week to try to lose 30 lbs. It's great to have the support here as well!


----------



## tinkcindy

I am ready to take the challenge.
Regained some weight I lost last year and know I need the support of others to stay the course.I will follow Dr. Phil and get on an exercise plan at
the local YMCA. I know now that the exercise and food have to be forever. When I quit the exercise the weight came back on.
Going to WDW in May and would definitely like to be
lighter on my feet.
Cindy


----------



## 6_Time_Momma

Allrighty, I guess I am officially going to count myself in. To lose weight and to be more fit to keep up with my crew and my marathon running hubby!


----------



## ktink

I'm in! I have lost around 32 pounds since last April but need to lose about 45 more.  I already feel motivated!


----------



## fanningIII

I am new to this, but would like to join in.  I am looking to lose 15 pounds before our trip in april, but don't want to just regain after my trip.


----------



## BeccaGrace

Count me in--Want to be at goal (40 pounds lost) by the time we go on our trip in November!


----------



## NYcpa

Would like to join Wish.  Goal is to lose 30 lbs before new Xmas.  Have joined the 150's club thread.  Will be going back to group training tomorrow and will try to eat healthier.


----------



## Disneyglobegirl

I'll be joining in too! I would like to lose 25 pounds by May 21 - I have started my weight loss plan and have lost 5 pounds since January 24. My goals are to eat healthy and exercise more. In addition to losing weight I want to firm up with weights. 5 down , 20 to go


----------



## tiff13

I'm in!!  This is just what I needed to get me going.  My goal is to lose 15 lbs. by June(for Germany) and 20 by August(for Disney).  I will be eating Smart Ones by Weight Watchers for supper and running 2 miles at least 3 nights a week.


----------



## rcyannacci

I'm here to join as well, but am finding it hard to express in exact terms what my goals are except getting healthy.  

I've always had a bit of a weight problem, and it's been slowly creeping up year after year, especially when I'm in school (graduate school) and short on time.  But last year, I had a major health scare which included a major surgery and 6 weeks of radiation treatment.  I'm clear now  , and ready to slowly get back to a more ideal weight.  I know I need to do this for health reasons, but I'm also motivated by how I will look as well  

So, I'm going to work toward a long term goal of reaching 160 pounds, which should be ideal with my height.  I have about 50 pounds to go, so I'm not sure how long that will take.  Since I don't have a firm deadline, I'd rather it take slow and make sure that the pounds are gone for good.  

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you here.


----------



## mshrm

I started today with early morning walking. Thank God since I was pooped after only 25minutes!!LOL How am I going to walk for 8 days in all the parks if I got tired walking the neighborhood!!LOL  

Im taling the challenge to eat more vegetables and fruits as well as leaner meats. Im also going to drink water(harder for me than exercise!) and when I have lost my first 10lbs Im going to buy myself my first pair of running shoes as a reward so I can join many of you on the marathon!


----------



## Mamajules

Count me in!  What a great support forum.    

I have decided to join a group here at the office doing Weight Watchers.  I did it years ago before the birth of my DS11 and did great, so I'm ready to try again.  No specific weight loss goal in mind, just eat healthier, drink lots of water and see how I progress.

I'm also going to start walking the 1 mile loop around the soccer fields while my son practices.  Need to get in shape for WDW in September !


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi!
I've been doing WWs and have lost 30 pounds so far.  I goal is another 20 by my 9/05 trip to WDW.  Wish me luck!


----------



## turtle51

I am planning on starting 2morrow. I am going to got the gym 3 times a week. Start drinkin lots of water again and go back to no more soda and canda and well junk food. My goal is to be in the 130's by the time of my cruise in aug. I have 20 pounds to loose. I should be able to do it. I think everyones support will help


----------



## Good Deeds

I have so enjoyed the DIS, met so many GREAT people and just came back from a GREAT trip to DISNEY with my family  !!  Now it's time to get busy....so excited to be working on a health goal with all of you!!

Every Memorial Day my family participates in a 5K walk/run in our community to benefit a scholarship fund set up by a family who lost their high school son suddenly and tragically several years ago!  It is a GREAT event and a wonderful kickoff to the summer!  

My goal is to be down several sizes 12 to a 6 by that Memorail day race!  . (30 lbs).

I want to STOP snacking....eat my meals at the table only, drink lots and lots of water, and get back to excercising 5 days a week at the Y or on my Norditrack....  I also want to cook healthier meals to help my family become healthier!!!  

I'll be checking in often and am so greatful to be working together    on healthy lifestyle goals...


----------



## Julia M

I'm intersted in joining the challenge. I have lost 41 pounds since last August (2004) on Weight Watchers.

I am hoping to be at goal for our WDW trip in December (2005)

Julia


----------



## heavenleigh412

HI everyone
   What a WONDERFUL idea this is!!
I am a 33 year old single mom who is disabled... I set a new goal last night and found you today... isn't that funny?
I am trying to lose 20-25 pounds by July for our trip to Disneyworld.
I am switching to grilling everything, and taking up a light exercise routine of biking and walking on our private beach... I am also adding more fruit to my diet (I am a summer fruit person, and there isn't much I really like in other seasons)

Tara Dawn


----------



## elan

I need to exercise more (and eat less). I'd like to loose some pounds and not regain them. I've said goodbye and hello to the same 5 lbs that they have their own revolving door. Of course I'd be at my goal weight if the regaining part hadn't happened so many times. This is it though, I'm getting too old to keep fooling around with this. I'll join!!!!!


----------



## Bambi5826

I have been lurking here for some time now, and have fianly decided to jump into it. My FI and I will be taking a late honeymoon vacation in April of 2006. I want to lose 70lbs by then. That should take me down to 160lbs. 5 pounds a month souds easy...right?  Better get moving!


----------



## moonfleck

Bambi5826 - Congrats on making such a big decision to lose the weight.  You can lose the weight.  It's a nice goal with plenty of time to accomplish it.  Best of luck and support!


----------



## Debbie7452

Hi to all you folks.  I have never visited this board before, but since my diet/exercise plan started yesterday I decided it was time to post here. 

I HATE exercising!! I know it's necessary now that I'm getting older (38) and everthing is trying to...how can I say this nicely...slip downward.  But really, I have never been able to stay on any kind of exercise plan, even though I know all the great benefits.  Help!

Here's my background info.  I was overweight in High School and college.  I fell in love with my DH in college and magically was suddenly able to lose 40 pounds.  I have been able to keep it off all these years even through three children.  A few years ago my thyroid quit functioning completely and since then I have struggled with my weight.  I need to lose 15 pounds and put some muscles back where they used to be.  15 pounds may not sound like a lot, but on me those 15 make a huge difference in my appearance (about 2 sizes!).  

I just started yesterday with "The Firm" videos of aerobics and weight training which actually I kind of enjoyed.  I don't have a specific diet I'm just trying to eat healthy stuff in smaller portions and cut out the junk food.  Do you think that's a bad idea...not to have a set plan?  

I don't know what my goal date should be because my metabolism is so messed up that it doesn't work like it used to.  Sorry to go on and on...

I am excited to join this group.  Thank you!


----------



## rcyannacci

Bambi5826 said:
			
		

> I have been lurking here for some time now, and have fianly decided to jump into it. My FI and I will be taking a late honeymoon vacation in April of 2006. I want to lose 70lbs by then. That should take me down to 160lbs. 5 pounds a month souds easy...right?  Better get moving!



I'm also trying to get down to 160 pounds, 5 at a time...Go us


----------



## Scoootch

Hi Debbie7452!

Just wanted to say I think it's great that you have decided to join in start with trying to loose weight along with the rest of us!  Goodness knows, the decision to start is one of the hardest steps in itself.  

Since you've asked though ...





> I don't have a specific diet I'm just trying to eat healthy stuff in smaller portions and cut out the junk food. Do you think that's a bad idea...not to have a set plan?


 Just thought I'd let you know, I tried going that route myself and it didn't really work out so well for me  I went from trying to cut back my portions and behave myself about eating the proper foods but after a week or two, suddenly my portions were back up to where they were before I started...enough for 2 or 3 people instead of just 1  and then of course the whole weight loss thing just went right out the window  I then got to a place where I hit rock bottom..can you believe I wasn't there in the first place   and started once again.  This time of course with getting outside help.   Now, that was me and since no 2 people have exactly the same personality, maybe you wouldn't have the same problems but even if you don't have an exact set plan I feel I would like to give you at least one suggestion and that is to find out what your portions should actually be and weigh and measure your food out.  Even if you don't have an exact plan, if you know how much you should have in a sitting/meal and measure it out...you'd be much better off than what I had been doing.  I had been trying to do a _3 meals a day thing and no eating in between _ which sounds great in theory - particularly since I was adhering to it for the most part but then found out later that even though I wasn't eating in between meals and _being good (not cheating)_  so to speak, it was pointed out to me that the reason I was not loosing weight (and hence becoming quite frustrated) was because although I wasn't eating in between, I was still eating 3 times as much per sitting without even realizing it    And of course, for the most part I was overeating the protein, not the veggies.  Once I found out that I should only be eating 4oz of protein with my meals (chicken,pork,whatever) and that my brain thought that more like double or more was normal and started measuring everything out, low and behold, the weight started to come off  

Now again, that was me...maybe things would be different for you.  I don't know.  But, personnally I think even if you don't have a set plan you may want to try making sure your portions are correct so you don't run into the same problem.  I have come to realize for myself that I have more than a weight problem, I have a food problem and I am a volume eater so you may not have the same problem.  But what a difference it made when someone pointed that out to me    I think like anything else here on the boards, you just need to take what you like and leave the rest. So if anything I've said helps than great if not...than you're no worse off.  Best of luck!


----------



## Debbie7452

Hi again,

Scoootch...thank you so much for the welcome and the advice! 

 I am definitely listening.  I have been reading a lot here and I am going to try eating the 5 small meals a day of healthy nutrition rich food to keep my body burning fuel all day.  I will watch those portions carefully.  I have to go do that Firm tape again.


----------



## Scoootch

Anytime!  Best of luck and check in and let us know how you're doing


----------



## TPCShauna

I am ready to take the challenge.  I signed up for WW Online on Monday and I am officially starting on Sunday with next week's meal plan.  This is something I'm ready to do and I have DH's support so I'm going for it.

Thanks in advance for all of the support you all provide.  I was happy to put the member clippie in my signature.

Cheers!


----------



## JustLoveDisney

Test & count me in 

My goal is to loose 60 pounds. I plan to workout 5 times a week and attend karate class 2 times a week. I will be changing my eating habits and addressing my stress in a positive way rather than eating through it!


----------



## JustLoveDisney

test test test


----------



## SnowWhite1985

I've decided there is no more fooling around. I was thin all through high school and when I met my bf i started to gain weight. Unfortunately, when I'm happy, I gain weight, so my choices are either dump him or loose it on my own, and I think I will stick to the second choice   . I have been unhappy with my weight for about a year and a half and it is time I took control, especially with the Disney vacation coming in July. I want to look good in a bikini again, so I am going to loose 30-35 pounds. I am completely changing my diet around, and I am going to eat a whole lot healthier. I am also taking a body toning class, and I will excersize about 30 min a day on top of that. I want to look good for Mickey!


----------



## AKB

I'm joining too!  Started my diet 6 weeks ago with a weight loss challange at work.  We still have 4 weeks to go, but I want to continue on.  I'm hoping to get inspiration here to continue losing the weight I need to get off.  I've lost 22 pounds so far and have at least 60 more to go.  
Thanks, Kathy


----------



## EthansMom

I'm officially signing up for the WISH challenge.  I want to exercise and eat healthy so I have less of me to haul around Disney World in April.  Longer term, it would be great to be fit enough to keep up with my active kids.  (My 3 year-old is getting too fast for me to catch!)

EthansMom (and Molly's too)


----------



## ANTSS2001

I have been battling a yo-yo diet and hopefully this time I will be able to maintain a healthy living.  I am only 5'2 with congenetal loose joints and was advised to stay between 120-130 lbs. which I did till 1997 and have developed allergies with seafood and latex ( work related ).  My Doctor had to put me on prednisone not only for allergies but back aches which then I used an excuse why I let myself go and ate and ate like there's no tomorrow.  Now am 194 and still in denial telling everybody this is "happy" weight... but recently a friends husband died and was only 34 y/o.  It was my wake up call.  No signs, no aches  and end up with a massive heart attack.  Today is my 3rd day sticking to 1200-1300 calories of healthy food ( veggies. fruit baked chicken  breast and no microwave dinners anymore) and gave up rice and bread but Sundays ( just a small serving )  Hopefully I  can reconstruct my eating habits.  A lb at a time I guess is my goal  And with a support group I have more chances in keeping myself on the right track!  Thanks Guys!    ... My main obstacle now is when I go on vacation!  How can I resist all the fun and good food in Fulton's Crab House


----------



## ANTSS2001

Scoootch said:
			
		

> Hi Debbie7452!
> 
> Just wanted to say I think it's great that you have decided to join in start with trying to loose weight along with the rest of us!  Goodness knows, the decision to start is one of the hardest steps in itself.
> 
> Since you've asked though ... Just thought I'd let you know, I tried going that route myself and it didn't really work out so well for me  I went from trying to cut back my portions and behave myself about eating the proper foods but after a week or two, suddenly my portions were back up to where they were before I started...enough for 2 or 3 people instead of just 1  and then of course the whole weight loss thing just went right out the window  I then got to a place where I hit rock bottom..can you believe I wasn't there in the first place   and started once again.  This time of course with getting outside help.   Now, that was me and since no 2 people have exactly the same personality, maybe you wouldn't have the same problems but even if you don't have an exact set plan I feel I would like to give you at least one suggestion and that is to find out what your portions should actually be and weigh and measure your food out.  Even if you don't have an exact plan, if you know how much you should have in a sitting/meal and measure it out...you'd be much better off than what I had been doing.  I had been trying to do a _3 meals a day thing and no eating in between _ which sounds great in theory - particularly since I was adhering to it for the most part but then found out later that even though I wasn't eating in between meals and _being good (not cheating)_  so to speak, it was pointed out to me that the reason I was not loosing weight (and hence becoming quite frustrated) was because although I wasn't eating in between, I was still eating 3 times as much per sitting without even realizing it    And of course, for the most part I was overeating the protein, not the veggies.  Once I found out that I should only be eating 4oz of protein with my meals (chicken,pork,whatever) and that my brain thought that more like double or more was normal and started measuring everything out, low and behold, the weight started to come off
> 
> Now again, that was me...maybe things would be different for you.  I don't know.  But, personnally I think even if you don't have a set plan you may want to try making sure your portions are correct so you don't run into the same problem.  I have come to realize for myself that I have more than a weight problem, I have a food problem and I am a volume eater so you may not have the same problem.  But what a difference it made when someone pointed that out to me    I think like anything else here on the boards, you just need to take what you like and leave the rest. So if anything I've said helps than great if not...than you're no worse off.  Best of luck!



After studying the food groups and what works for me.  I went for a check and a plus since I work in the hospital ( I can monitor my body chemistry) I went back to a 1200-1300 calorie diet  eating 6 times a day.  My main problem before was I skip breakfast (since I work from 3P to 12A) eat a big dinner, snack before I go home and eat again at 2AM.  NOT Good!  So now what I do is I start eating at 8AM ( learned from my friend that I am doing almost like the Michael Thurman Diet which is she lost so much and even the show *Swan* had use.. not promoting anything this was just a comment from my friend) for breakfast, a snack at 11AM, Lunch at 2PM Snack at 4PM,dinner at 6PM and beverage at 8PM I know it sounds alot but it stops the craving.  You eat even if you are not hungry to induce metabolism.  This way the body dont panic that you are going to starve it. A Sample menu :

8AM....     6 oz coffee (flavored coffee nothing in it)         5 calories
           1 pocket of oatmeal                                  150  cal.
           1 medium size apple                                    80  cal.

11AM....    6 oz flavored tea( no sugar no cream)             5   cal
            1 mediam size fruit ( I preffer the same          80   cal
                                     flavor for tea)

 2PM....     1 cup  spinach - 10
            2 cups lettuce - 20
            1 med tomato  - 25
            3 oz chicken    -160
            1/4 cup onion  - 15
            2 tbsp dressing - 80

            1 cup of cantoloupe                                  55 calories

4PM...       5 wheat crackers                                      80  cal
             1 laughing cow cheese                              35   cal


6PM....       3 oz steam salmon                                    100   cal
             1 cup broccolli steamed                              40   cal
             1 med. carrots steamed                              30   cal
             1/4 cup honey dizon for topping                   30   cal

             2/3 cup frozen yogurt                                80   cal

8PM....        6 oz capuccino                                         80  cal
                                                                    -----------------
                                                 total :            1160 calories

of course your water intake in between, 15 minute walk in the AM and 15 minute walk in the PM and gradually increasing the minutes as the weeks go by.  Hopefully this will work for someone out there... the key word is graduallly...


----------



## Scoootch

Hey everyone!   
Got on the scale yesterday (I get on every 30 days) and I have now lost 30.5 lbs since Mid-Oct.  Whoo-Hoo!!    
 I'm a happy camper doin' the happy weight loss dance lol.  

O.A. has been the best thing ever for me...just had to share  

Best to all who are out there trying and working so hard with loosing those extra pounds


----------



## DznyDreams

First of all, congrats to everyone who has stuck to and succeeded on the W.I.S.H. challenge!  

I originally signed up for the challenge in Sept. 2003, but I failed to stick to my plan.  I haven't been doing so well since then, but I'm trying to rethink my strategies.

I am officially recommitting to W.I.S.H.  (This time, I've even added the W.I.S.H. clip art so that I can't HIDE!   )  

My goal:  To lose approximately 145 pounds by eating well-balanced, healthy meals and exercising AT LEAST 3 times each week.


----------



## 3lilprincesses

OK, I'm going to take the plunge.  Everyone here is such an inspiration.  If all you DISers can do it, so can I!!  I have already committed to join WW (again!) this coming Sunday with my best friend.  We have done it before and lost a good amound of weight!  The trouble I have is sticking with anything for more than 3 or 4 months.  I have also noticed that I have never been able to put both good eating habits and excercise together.  I'm either losing weight but not excercising or excercising but not watching what I eat.  And I know the real key to success is BOTH TOGETHER!!  

Unfortunately, for the past YEAR I have been doing nothing -- and I have 40 lbs. to show for it.  We (DH, 3 DD's) took our first trip to DW last January, and this is when I really got off track.  After returning home, I never got back on track!  We are going to DW again next January, and I really, really want to lose weight before then.  I just wouldn't be comfortable walking around the parks for 7 days at this weight.  I get out of breath just doing the housework!  

I am setting my goal at 50 lbs. by our trip next January.  I think this should be reasonable -- 5 lbs. a month.  The biggest hurdles for me will be STICKING WITH IT, and putting both diet and excercise together.  I think I will start today with the excercise, and Sunday attend WW and start the diet.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## cheerdancer11

Hello!  I am looking to continue working out with videos at home, and to try to start a healthier diet.  I am looking to become more fit, and eventually able to run a mile w/o stopping.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## MeetingMickeyin2006

I wanna join! I have lost 5.5 pounds so far. I'm doing portion control and exercise. As a nurse, I know that this is the safest, most effective way to lose weight and keep it off. Eat less, move more.


----------



## flipperjc

I'm officially signing up for the WISH plan!! I'm currently doing Weight Watchers and have lost 12 lbs so far, been yo yoing but now that I know Disney is coming up in less than 2 months its time to get a cracking..I don't want to be tired when walking around the parks.  My goal is to exercise 3-4 times a week and eat more healthy...not taking weekends off as a break in my diet!!

Jen


----------



## HayGan

OK - I'm in!!!

I lost 35 lbs. in 3 months back in the Summer of 2003 following a low carb diet.  I kept most of it off until mid/late last year.  Lots of personal and work related stress enabled me to fall back in to my old (bad) eating habits.  I've now put all of it back on plus 5 lbs. and I really need to get it off.  I started back on low carb in November and lost 7 lbs in a week but my Dr wanted me to go off for a few days to do my blood work (all of which was excellent!) and I never got started again.  

So you all are the first to know - I'm officially back to my low carb lifestyle and I hope to be treating myself to a new size 8/10 swimsuit in the summer!!!


----------



## Gymbomom

I am signing up for WISH please!   
I am about 20 - 30 lbs overweight.
My goals are:
1. Lose 20 lbs. 
2. Just be healthier!!!
3. Run the half marathon, which I registered for today, in January.


----------



## GorshGoofy

Sign me up too.  I'm a 48 y.o. male who has been alone for the past 10 years.  During that time I've eaten a lot of fast food and pizza while sitting in my recliner in front of the TV.  Consequently my last doctor's visit listed my weight at 202 lbs.  For a 5'2" guy that's way to much.  According to the BMI charts I should be at around 126 lbs.  At this point I'd be thrilled to get back under 150 lbs and 140 lbs would be incredible.  The doctor's visit also put me on heart medication to regulate my heart rate and warned my that I needed to regulate my cholesterol better.  Since my dad died at 69 as an overwieght diabetic and heart patient that doctor's visit scared me badly.

I've joined a karate class (an old hobby) and I'm trying to walk every day and keep my eating under control.  I have weights and a bowflex (that has so far made a great clothes hanging rack). I've also signed up for scuba classes to get re-certified before my October cruise.

So, my goals are 

1.  Improve general health through healthy habits and regular medical checkups and prescribed medications.
2.  Lose weight (32-48 pounds) before my October 30 cruise.
3.  Earn at least one karate belt rank before October 30 cruise.
4.  Develop more lean muscle mass through regular exercise before October 30 cruise.  
5.  Complete scuba course and log at least 10 dives before October 30 cruise.
6.  Be ready to stand beside the swimming pool on the Disney Wonder and take off my shirt knowing that I have worked hard to fashion the best body I could between now and then.


----------



## Lesli54

I have looked and looked at this board and now I am at the point were I am actually ready to admit my real weight to people and do something proactive about it!  Dr. Phil says "you can't change what you don't acknowledge".  So here goes.  I am 230lbs. at 5'7"!  There I have said it.  (Now should I tell the family?) 

I want so bad to fit back into the clothes I wore when I married my husband almost 9 years ago.  Not to mention, that I am really tired of being "in between" all sizes and not really looking good in anything.  I love clothes, but it always seems to be the ones I can't wear anymore.

I gained alot of weight with my pregnancies, except the last, but then I never lost the weight from the child 5 years prior to the last one.  So here I am, mother of 4 with the oldest going off to college and the youngest going through the terrible twos.  So many milestones coming up and I want to be the best I can be for myself and my family.  During the times that I wasn't overweight I was able to maintain so I know I can do it again.

I tried Curves with a friend of mine in March 2003 and really enjoyed it, but then she quit and I didn't want to go.  Then tried again in Feb 2004 with another friend, she quit.  During the summer of 2004, I was going by myself and I didn't mind, but I quit going in the fall when I had a lot of extra things to take care of and deadlines to meet.  I know I felt better when I was exercising, had energy, was losing weight, and my clothes fit good.  Now I have gained it all back and more.  My biggest problem is lack of movement more than it is the eating, although that could still improve.

I am going to take the Dis Wish Challenge!
My goal is to lose 80lbs.  When I reach 150, I will see if I can and want to loose a few more.  I will workout by walking, biking, or strength training everyday.  I will not eat after 7:30pm.  I will continue to drink lots of water.  I will work hard to fine tune my family's eating habits and provide even healthier meals.

By the end of the year, I will be a more beautiful ME!


----------



## KimRaye

May I just say, WELCOME to WISH, ALL of you!!  You CAN do it!  You WILL do it, if it's what you want, and we are HERE for you every step of the way!  Trust me, I KNOW, from experience.   

I already PMd this to one newbie  , but the saying around here, that I LOVE, is "ONWARD AND DOWNWARD"!!!

Best WISHes to you ALL!


----------



## Rachie0507

Hello all WISH people!!  I usually hang around the Community Boards, but I think, and hope, that I'll be hanging around here a lot more.  I am joining Weight Watchers today   .  I've been wanting to do it but they only meetings in my town are on Tuesdays and it keeps snowing on Tuesdays!!!  Anyway, today I am going to a meeting at a center about 20 minutes away.  It might be better to go down there anyway, with more flexibility in meeting times.  

I'm not ready to talk numbers yet, but I'm sure that will come!  I will say that I am wearing a size 20, and sometimes lately it is feeling a bit tight.  My goal is to be around a 10 or 12 in the long run.  Short term, I'd like to be a comfortable 18 (maybe even 16) by my son's birthday in July.  

Okay, now that I rambled on and on, I'm going to go.  I'll be doing a journal also so check it out.  I want to thank everyone in advance just for being here.  What I love about the Disboards in general is that someone is always there for you.


----------



## flipperjc

Good Luck Today Rachie0507!! I too am a fellow WWer! And I know you can do it, its a great program and I love the flexibility. I can't wait to see you post your first loss!! Good luck and remember this board is full of wonderful people to encourage you..they have helped me tremendously and I just started too LOL!!!

Happy being a loser!!

Jen


----------



## KimRaye

flipperjc said:
			
		

> Happy being a loser!!


That is very cute, Jen!


----------



## Siouxstone

Sign me up, too.  I've been reading this board on and off for a long time, but could just never seem to get motivated.  The other night, I saw a post where someone was going to "walk" to Disneyworld.  I think that is a fabulous idea, but I am going to "ride" to the World on my exercise bike.  It's 1070 miles! (I know there will be days that I wished I still lived in Georgia!) I want to start a journal, but there is no time this morning.  But, I wanted to  make the commitment before I'm off to the salt mines!


----------



## my3girls

I just stumbled across this forum, and so glad I did.  This is exactly what I need.  I want to lose 90 pounds.  I know I can do this.  I have joined CURVES and started a diet I can live with.  Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## Queenie

Right, I think it's time I joined in here too.  I don't want to lose a lot of weight (around 15 - 20 pounds) but I want to lose it just the same as it's all gone on in about one year and pretty much all round my waist so I now have a spare tyre to carry around!  I think it may have gone on because I moved from a household where there was very little fatty food in (no one ever bought chips and cake etc) to one where chips were part of the daily diet.  Plus at the old house I used to walk from town to home up a VERY steep hill most days but now I live too far to walk (it'd take me all day!)  

I'm trying to lose weight by simply eating more sensibly, cutting down (not out!) on chocolate, chips etc and exercising at the gym.  I love the idea of walking to WDW so I think that will definately become a goal!  My target is to lose all or most of the weight by September 3rd as that's my friend's wedding and I want to be able to feel good in a nice dress!  Wish me luck!


----------



## FutureAshleyDukes

hello, I usually hang out in the Disney Honeymoon and Wedding forum. I am having my weddingmoon at Disney this May, and want to lose 15 more pounds before my wedding. I have already lost 5 pounds through eating lean cuisine's (I work and go to school full time) and fitting in time at my gym when I can. So far it's been working!


----------



## MNDizNut

OK, gonna do it.  Been on WW for the past 18 months.  Time to get serious!


----------



## Terk-1

Joined WW almost 2 weeks ago, but want to join this too, please.


----------



## Trish5768

OK, I'm in!  I've been working out and eating right for 5 weeks.  My weigh in yesterday showed 5 pounds and 4.48% body fat gone!      Very good news, indeed.


----------



## DVC Jen

I officially started gosh..  maybe 6 weeks ago.  I had lost 84 pounds several years ago.  Then my DH has some health scares and the stress made me turn back to "comfort food".  It also really depressed and scared me and well..  I fell off the wagon.

Then about 6 weeks ago   my DH had ANOTHER health scare..  only this one was possibly diabetes.  Everything turned out great and he is not diabetic (thank you God).  That scared really sent us a big message.  Since then we have been eating a lot healthier.  We are watching carbs, but not really into the whole carb thing.  We talked to our family doc and he gave us some good reasonable guidelines that are extremely easy for us to follow.

We are also watching portion sizes and rarely snack (only when really truly hungry..and then smart choices).  We are getting up Mon-Thurs (the days I work) at 5am each morning so we can work out together before heading to work.  On Fridays I work out by myself and on Saturdays and Sundays we don't work out as intensely, but we still take our dogs for a good brisk 30 minute walk.

Now he has lost more and a lot faster than I am.   I knew it was going to happen.  It really isn't fair how men lose faster than women.

I lost about 7 pounds in two weeks...  then hit one heck of a quick plateau.  It was so frustrating.  I wasn't expecting to hit one so fast. Finally last week I started spring break and I increased the time I was working out each day from 45 minutes to an hour.  I also started alternating what I was doing.  So now I get on the treadmill for an hour one day and the next I do an hour long Walk Away the Pounds tape.  IT WORKED!  This past week I have lost 3 more pounds, for a grand total of 10...so far.  

My short term goal is to lose 20 more before we go to WDW in June.   Not sure I am going to make it, but I am going to get as close as I possibly can.

My long term goal is to lose 74.  64 will make me happy, but I would LOVE to lose 74 more.  I know I can do it..  I have done it before, I can do it again.

So anyway..  that is my story.  I am looking forward to being a part of this great group!  

Now can I have my 10 pound banner?


----------



## cgcw

Committment is good.   I'll join.   

DH & I just joined Lifetime Fitness in our area.  DH was told he needed to watch his sugar intake.  I have a lot of work to do -- not only in weight loss but in getting into better physical shape.  I have a strong family history of heart problems.  My young 55 year old sister has carotid artery disease and has placque build up even though her colesterol is very low.  My brother died of a heart attack at 49, my Dad at 60.  My other sister had a heart attack at 35.  My Mom had a stroke at 70.  I've finally decided that I'd like to prevent similar problems.  I want to be around to see my children grow up.   

The time is long overdue for me to make some changes.  Better to start today, though, than to continue to put it off.


----------



## KimRaye

Welcome Cindy!    And ALL the new WISHers!


----------



## kdtwiss

Hi,
I have been on the fence for well, a long time...
Benn up, been down - like down better so here I am!
Kelli


----------



## princesslulu

I'm new to this board and just found out I have TypeII diabetes.  The doc suggests that I lose 50 pounds and get to a healthy weight.  I plan on watching my sugar by using the Atkins diet and using my walk away the pounds tape.  I really love the tape!  I've already lost a little but still have a long way to go.  I'm really glad I found this thread and can't wait to be a part of wishes.  My family and I will be in Disney in October and I want to be at least 20lbs.lighter so I won't have to take any meds.


----------



## Castlebound

My baby is going on 6 years old so I can't keep blaming my extra weight on "baby fat". We got a teadmill in January and I have been walking about 2 to 3 times a week. I'm hoping that by being on this board I will stick to walking at least 5 times a week. I was walking for 30 minutes but I've moved up to 45. Today I walking 2.32 miles in my 45 mins. and I would like to move up to 2.50 by April 1st. When it is all said and done I would like to lose 25-30 lbs. but I plan on working at it 5lbs. at a time. My husband has hide the scale until April 1st because I asked him to. I'm really bad about checking my weight everyday and if I don't see any weight loss after a few days then I stop exercising. So here I am hoping that this will help me keep motivated!


----------



## tzuhouse

I'm in also.  I'm riding my stationary bike for at least 5 miles each day, until I get my road bike safe enough to go out on.  Want to lose a lot of inches before we leave for Disney on 12/4.  I'd be thrilled with 50 lbs.

Mary


----------



## DisneyMomOfThree

I'm in.  I lost 37lbs last year and gained 13 lbs back.  Started watching what I ate and started exercising back in Feb. I have lost 18 lbs. Just going to keep going till I am comfortable possibly another 30-40 lbs.


----------



## ncbyrne

I went shopping for some new clothes for the warmer weather and found that I'm into a new size!  I would like to lose enough to at least continue to wear last year's summer wardrobe!   And with a WDW trip in October, I need to lose it AND keep it off!  Will need to be more careful about my food choices and keep the car parked in the garage when it comes time to do local errands.


----------



## ImagineMeDisney

I'm fairly new to the boards, definitely new to DIS WISH..I think it's wonderful that there are people to talk to for support and encouragement.  I have been trying to lose weight for the past couple of months but it's not easy.  My goal is to lose 30-40 pounds by the time I go back to WDW in September, so far I've lost about ten.    Good luck to everyone involved!!


----------



## bratray

hi
i'm new to the wish board!  looks like a great bunch of people- i started my diet and exercise routine 1/15/2005- to date i have lost 40 lbs but need to loose at least 50 more- i drink slim fast in the morn and eat a lean cusine for dinner- i work on the treadmill 5 x a week in the am at work and then do weight training at home 5 days a week- i seem to be at a standstill for the past couple of weeks and can't loose anymore weight- i am not pigging out and still exercising- drinking plenty of water too- if anyone has some suggestions for me i would really appreciate it

thanks

lisa


----------



## Tera

Hey Lisa - Glad you decided to check out the WISH boards.  Your going to love it here   

Remember that 40 pounds in 2 months is huge and your body needs to adjust.  Keep drinking the water... that's a huge help.  Maybe try increasing your weights.  As you build muscle, you'll burn fat.  I don't know if you have anything else but the treadmill, but try doing an ellptical type machine once or twice a week just to change things around.

You should also start a journal here.  I find it so helpful to write everything down that I've done for the day, including food and exercise.


----------



## princess-rn

Alright.  I FINALLY found this board.  (Why was it so hard for me to find??)  I've been battling my weight all my life and I've tried EVERY single "fad" diet you can do.  I've now decided to just stop the maddness (hey..didn't someone say that before*giggles*) and begin eating right and exercising.  I am trying not to look at it as "trying to lose weight".  I'm trying to be a healthier happier me!!!!  SO COUNT ME IN.  I'm warning you I will need LOTS of motivation.  So any advice you guys can give come on!!!  SO far on "my program" I've lost 7 lbs.  But the intro to this said DON'T count what you've lost before now...so I'm starting new.  I can't wait!!!!

My goal....to drop 50lbs by the end of the year.  (if it happens sooner..GREAT!!)  to eat healthy and feel great!!!


----------



## Michelle2

Hi all, I finally decided to check over on the Wish board to get some ideas and support, and I am glad that I did...I have been really struggling with my healthier eating diet lately, and have been crashing it on and off for the last 2 months. So I also need lots of motivation, because we have a WDW trip and cruise in 7 months! I guess that should be motivation enough! LOL
Reading the posts has been a real inspiration now, and I am ready to go back on my diet, and stick with it! I have lost 20 pounds so far, but need to lose another 45. Starting with that goal right now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## stacy347

I would love to join you all in the goal of getting healthier!!   

I would like to lose 35 pounds total but I also want to get myself off the habit of grabbing junk food whenever I feel a hunger twinge.   

I have already seen lots of good info here and I think this will be a great help!


----------



## mking624

Hey everyone!

Count me in for this!!

It's my wish to lose about 15 pounds by the time our vacation rolls around...July 5th...and to KEEP those pounds off!!  I was able to do it and last spring I met my goal and I guess I got into that trap of a mindset where I was telling myself "you met your goal...now you can relax" instead of staying put with my healthier lifestyle.  So I'm kicking my behind again.

I've been alternating between three workouts: an upper & lower body sculpting, and a cardio workout.  I'm not going on one specific diet, but rather retraining my body to eat MODERATELY (as this has been a problem for me in the past), so I learn not to eat when I'm not hungry.  This has worked fabulously for me in the past where I was able to enjoy everything I loved and still lose the weight because I was only eating "so much" and not getting unnecessary second helpings.  You think with something "that simple", I'd be able to keep it up.  Apparently my cravings were bigger than my barely-there willpower.  But not this time!!  I want to be in that bikini at Typhoon Lagoon when we're back at the World!!

So glad to join you all!!


----------



## crcurton

I've Lost Wieght Before On Weight Watchers, In Fact I Was A Leader For 2 Years, But Then I Had A Baby And Have Gained Most Of It Back.  I Just Went Back To WW This Past Week!  I Need Alot Of Encouragement!!! Going Back To Disneyworld June 27th With A 16 Year Old And A 18 Month Old(then).


----------



## KimRaye

bratray said:
			
		

> i drink slim fast in the morn and eat a lean cusine for dinner-


WOW Lisa, 40 lbs?!  That's FABULOUS!

Now, not to preach, but have you considered eating 3 meals a day?  I think your body is adjusted now to 2 meals a day, and is slowing down your metabolism...jmo.  If you try eating 3 smaller (planned) meals, filled in with fruit & veg snacks, you will stretch your day, and your metabolism, and maybe give it the kick start it needs right now.  jmo, and if you notice below, this is my personal WW experience, and I have NO experience on any other plan.  PM me anytime, if you like.  Welcome to WISH, Onward and Downward, and WEIGH TO GO!


----------



## mickeyholic

Count me in!  I want to lose at least 15 pounds before our trip.  I really need to lose 30 to be at my ideal weight, but I do not believe that is realistic for my trip!  However, I will do my best to try to achieve it.  My weight is so discouraging.  I will walk while DS practices baseball each afternoon.  I will check in each Sunday to keep you posted.


----------



## Scoootch

Hey everyone!

Just checking in.  I get on the scale only every 30 days....I only lost 1 and a half pounds this month...think I need some remotivating here.   I think part of my problem is that in the beginning, I was at the point of total misery where I hated how I looked and felt and my motivation came from getting healthier and feeling better about how I both looked and felt.  Now...I'm 32 pounds down and feel and look a little better even though I still have a good 25 to 30 pounds to go to get to where I'd like to be.. but my motivation is slipping because I'm not miserable anymore.  I really still want to loose that extra 25 to 30 pounds though   At least I'm not going off my eating plan though and O.A. has still been the greatest thing ever...but I think I really need to find some remotivation somewhere.  I don't want to be miserable again in order to be motivated 

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Keep on going...one day at a time


----------



## Beastlover

Hi All!! I'm back!!

I lost 55 pounds with Atkins-goal in 1/04.  Since then, I have steadily put back on 20 pounds.  

So, in Jan 05 I joined Jazzercise and have been loving that.  I still have a hard time losing weight.  So, I re-committed to Atkins yesterday.  Today is day 2 of induction.

Its great to be back at WISH and I am so excited to see how everyone is doing!!


----------



## Trinity721

It's going on 4 months that we've lived in Jacksonville, and I haven't been working (or doing anything for that matter!).  And yep, it finally caught up with me.  I gained nearly 10 lbs, a lot for me b/c I'm short and have a small frame. I'm really feeling it now, tired and just not feeling like myself, and not fitting into some of my clothes *gasp!*.  So, it's time..........

Now I'm trying to eat healthy, lots of chicken, cutting out junk food/fatty foods and beginning to work out regularly. Really, I'm still eating like I did before, just less of it and smarter.  So my goal is 5-7lbs by our trip at the end of this month, not much but it makes a huge difference.  Here goes!

Good job everyone! I've really enjoyed reading the success stories, and I'm glad so many DISers are making health a priority.


----------



## teedee

*Hi Everyone - I just discovered this part of the DIS boards, I've only been a member for about a month now. I just joined a fitness center and am determined to lose weight. It's something I've fought off and on all my life. *


----------



## Iwannagobacktoo!

Hi all!

I am ready to take the challenge.  I need to lose about 60 lbs. total and would really like to lose at least 20 by my next Disney trip.  I am going to try the WW diet, but can't do the meetings.  I have copies of the books so I think I can do it.  Also, I am going to try to walk for exercise.  Think I'll go look up the Walk to Disneyworld challenge right now....

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Kimberly815

Hi.  This is my first post ever on disboards, so hopefully I don't mess it up.

I was wondering if it was too late to join the April Challenger.  I just started working out a few weeks ago.  I would like to do 900 in April.  I have already accomplished 180 of it.

I am looking to lose about 60 lbs over the next year an a half so that I can look wonderful for my fall 2006 wedding.  My fiance is extremely encouraging but he doesn't have any weight issues, so it makes it hard to talk to him about it.  He just doesn't quite understand.  (He is wonderful about telling me that I am beautiful just the way I am!)  Hopefully, having people who understand will make me that much more motivated to be healthier!


----------



## TigerCheer2009

Been doing it (journaling here) but actually accepting the challenge now!


----------



## Pixie

I'm in!  I need to eat a more healthy diet and get some exercise.  I am on a ton and half of medication that is helping to keep me on this planet but I really want to do more than just simply exist!

I am bound and determined to have more stamina in July (Disneyland) than I had in March (Disney World).  We were in Florida for 5 days but we will be in California for 2 weeks.  

I love coming to this message board!  Everyone is full of energy and good old fashioned fun.  I hope I can contribute as much as I receive.


----------



## PrincessTeddyBear

Hi everyone.  I am joining W.I.S.H. as part of my motivation to getting healthy.

My goal is to lose a 100 pounds, stay away from soda (it's my biggest vice) and to get back in shape.  I just found out I'm on the track towards high cholesterol at 22 and I want to nip this in the bud.

I don't have a lot of plans right about except cut out red meats, cheeses and soda from my diet and eat more fruits / drink more water.  I need to find some foods that are healthy but I'm not allerigic to; and some exercise plans that I can do at home between running to work and running to school.

I don't know what else to say so...that's it I guess.


----------



## blondie7

I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THE WISH CHALLENGE I WOULD LIKE TO LOSE 60LBS OR MORE. I PLAN ON USING WEIGHT WATCHERS WITHOUT THE MEETINGS SO POSTING HERE WEEKLY WILL BE A GREAT BENEFIT ME. MY FRIEND BOUGHT ME THE BOOKS FOR FIGURING OUT THE POINTS SO I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A TRY. WISH ME LUCK


----------



## zeke11

Any South Beachers here?

I'm on Day 5 and have lost 3.5 pounds. 

I would like to lose a total of 30 pounds.

Kris


----------



## Clare

I've been lurking here for awhile now, and I think it's time to join.  I have about 20 pounds to lose before "wedding season" this summer.  I think I"ll go start a journal right now so I can be extra accountable.

This is a great board!


----------



## Mike

After being read the riot act by my Doctor I have decided to take the WISH Challenge.  I tipped the scales at 288 lbs (an all-time high for me).  I am 6 ft tall and have a large frame, but the realization that I am 37 years old and  approaching the 300 lbs mark was a slap in the face.  I would like to lose 50 lbs total and improve my overall health.  I have set a rather ambitious intermediate goal of losing 30 lbs before my next WDW vacation on 7/22/05.  That is a little over 14 weeks away so I will need to lose 2 lbs a week.  I am starting the South Beach Diet and I am trying to walk 4 miles 3 or 4 times a week.  I am also coaching little league and girls softball so I shouldn't have a problem with remaining active.


----------



## M*2

I've been reading the Disney World and Disney Cruise Line forums for months, and never noticed the health forum that you have here... what a great idea!
Last year, I told myself that if I got to my goal weight, I could go to Disney World!  It was such a motivator.  I even called it "reaching Disney weight."
I made it (barely) and my husband and I took our first trip to WDW (and it was wonderful).  Now I need to stay at Disney weight so I can go back!  BTW, I think visiting Disney can be a very healthy vacation.  You walk for miles and miles, and I thought we found pretty healthy food at several restaurants (I loved the salads at the Crystal Palace).  

I'm taking the healthy challenge you've posted here.


----------



## shazaam1028

I am excited to join WISH.  My main motivation for losing weight is better health.  Since 1/04, I have lost 35 lbs. - but right now I am in a weight loss rut and am hoping to start losing weight.  I have been looking for a message board and I get the best of both worlds, with Disney and weight loss tips!!  My goal is to lose another 44 lbs. and not to get on the scale more than once a week (guilty of getting on once a day)!  My sister is a huge motivator for me - she's lost almost 70 lbs. since last May and looks sensational (running and a better diet (no junk) is her secret)!  Let the losing begin!!


----------



## zeke11

I joined the DIS WISH challenge in January or February.  I faithfully exercised daily, but didn't lose a pound   

Then I began to stop eating after 8 PM along with the exercising.  And I really watched what I was eating, smaller portions, less treats, etc....but still - didn't lose a SINGLE pound.  

So I went on a cruise in March with my girlfriends and was SOOO disgusted.  I had purchased some new tropical outfits to wear on the cruise, but no matter what I wore, I just didn't feel that I looked nice.  So I made a promise to myself that when I returned I was gonig to do a "real" diet.

And I am on Day 9 of the South Beach Diet.  And today, I proudly changed my Dis Wish badge to the 5 lb. loss Dis Wish badge!  WOO HOO!!    

Kris


----------



## kandeebunny

I've read through a lot of this thread, and I noticed in the beginning it was stated that any goals were ok, though it seems to be mostly weight loss.  So I feel a bit out of place doing this, but I'd like to join in, but my health goal is actually to gain about 15lbs but in a healthy way (no junk!!!) and keep it on.  I am 21 and about 5' tall and only 82lbs. I eat regularly, but due to years of food allergies causing mal-nutrition I have not been able to gain weight and am still having a hard time!  My goal is to gain the weight while maintaining a healthy diet and excersize program!


----------



## KimRaye

kandeebunny said:
			
		

> So I feel a bit out of place doing this,


DON'T feel out of place!!!!  I think I speak for ALL WISHers here, that you are more than welcome here!    Sure, your goal is different, but there are many here who are doing their 'own thing'!  We're Inspired to Stay Healthy, that's the idea here!  If gaining 15 lbs is healthy for you (I tend to agree) is what YOU want, then Go For It!  Weigh to Go as we say around here.   

And, if you'd like a few of My lbs, you're welcome to them!   

Best WISHes to you!


----------



## MrsKreamer

Ok, I have decided that I am really going to do this!  I am ready!  I am going to start cooking healthier, eating less bad, more good, and walking for 30 minutes a day.  Ok I can do this!  I am going to challenge myself to lose 15 lbs by the end of July.  Can someone post the link to the summer challenge thingy for my sig? thanks


----------



## shellynn24

I'm ready to take the Challenge!  I would like to lose some weight before we go to WDW in 122 days.     I have been watching my portions and fat intake and that has brought me down 13 pounds.  I started to slack of lately and I don't want to gain any back.  I love the inspiration from fellow Disneyites, so maybe I can keep losing.  Just so everyone knows I'm starting here today at 195 pounds and I'm not embarassed to say it!


----------



## tzuhouse

Congrats on the 13 lbs.!!!  That is awesome!!  I've lost 2!  My original inspiration was the WDW trip, but I've now found out that my 20th high school reunion is in July and I definitely will not go, looking like this.  Hoping for 30 lbs. by then, and then 20 more by December, but I'm sure I'll be lucky to lose 10.  Does anyone else brush their teeth without looking in the mirror, simply because you can't stand looking at yourself?  My youngest son was born 3.5 years ago.  I weight 30 lbs. more than I did the day he was born.  10 of it came on quick, because the dr. put me on prednisone.  Another 15 came when I quit smoking after 22 years.  Not sure where the last 5 came from, but what does that matter with all the rest.   

TTYL
Mary


----------



## disneytyme

I am beginning WISH tommorrow.  I'm doing the low carb diet with and starting a daily walking routine.


----------



## wickey's friend

Hoo-boy.  Here I go.

Where do I start?  Since about 9th grade, I've felt overweight.  I stayed at 172 (which was about 25 or so too much) for about 15 years, then when I hit 40, things really went south.  I'm currently 45 years old and at 195 pounds.  (Ewww.  That hurts.)  

Last January, my DH and I went on a company-sponsored ski trip.  It was the first time I had tried to ski, and I thought I was going to die. I couldn't even finish the lesson I was so out of shape.

I started working out at a fitness center in early 04.  I went 3 or so times a week, lifting weights and walking on the treadmill.  I lost nothing.  I've only gone off and on since then, and of course, I gained a few pounds since I haven't been going.

It doesn't seem to me that I eat all that badly.  I rarely eat fried foods.  I tried Atkins, lost about 8 pounds, but it was too restrictive.  I tried Body for Life -- a good plan, but I still can't stick to it.  I've even tried WW.  Can't stick to it.  (Can you say no will power?)  But, this time I will.  My health and my family's health are too important to not stick with the healthy eating plan (diet is a 4-letter word).

But you know, I've had it.  I hate looking and feeling like this.  My last yearly doctor visit, my cholesterol was 200.  Borderline high.  I've tried watching that intake, and hopefully it will be down next visit.  

My knees hurt, my back hurts and my feet hurt.  I'm tired of it.  And, I have no energy.

Soooo -- with all that, my goal is to lose 30 pounds by December (hopefully next WDW trip) and a total of 35 by the end of next January (and another ski trip).  I will lower my cholesterol to an acceptable level.  I will maintain a lower BP (I felt it was high, but doc didn't say anything).  I will be able to buy a whole new wardrobe (lol! -- my DH doesn't realize what a motivator that is!).  And, I will do weight training 3 times a week and walk at least 3 times a week.

I've lurked on WISH a lot.  I've cheered you guys on.  I've learned some things.  I hope to eat sensibly, not being deprived of anything -- everything in moderation is my cry!!! -- exercise and get rid of this "ball and chain" that I've had for so long.

Thanks for the outlet.  I feel much better now.

(FYI -- Breakfast was steel cut oatmeal, canteloupe and grapes.  Snack was cottage cheese and fresh pineapple.  Lunch is turkey on wheat with mustard (no cheese), salad with a little olive oil and vinegar, chicken noodle soup, and an apple with a little peanut butter.    A little heavy at lunch, but then I can go the rest of the day without overeating.  If I skimp early in the day -- look out!)


----------



## pezheadval

Hey folks!  Thought I'd introduce myself here.  I have been overweight my whole life, but within the past four years, my weight has really gone up.  I have always been blessed with good health and don't want to press my luck. I want to drop some of this weight and be healthy.  I am a stay-at-home mom and want to be a good example for my daughter. I want her to eat healthy and get moving as well.  

For the past month I have been using Nutrisystem food and regular food to make healthy choices.  Low fat, low carbs, high protein, lots of fruits and veggies and excersize.  I am now 9 pounds lighter...feeling good...and very happy that my whole family is eating better.  I have a lot to loose, but I'm very happy to be on the right track.


----------



## Scoootch

Hey all!

Just checking in   

Got on the scale today and I'm down another 4 pounds! 
 Whoo-Hoo!!  
Thanks to joining O.A. I'm now down a total of 36 pounds and counting  

Just in time for our trip to VB too....yay!  Best wishes to all on healthy weighloss success


----------



## teachingmyown

Ok, I've decided to join in as well.  Reading your posts is very inspirational, ya know?  Anyway, at Christmas I glanced at my younger sister and thought a bit smugly to myself, "hmm, I think she outweighs me...". Well, she has dropped nearly 25 lbs since Christmas and is offering me her "big clothes"!  

I started the WW points program Monday (trying it on my own first) and have good intentions of increasing both my water intake and my exercise habits.  I've got a ways to go, but with her leading the way, I've got a good incentive.  (Plus being in a play in July helps with that as well)  Here we go....


----------



## becobscot

I started earlier this month to exercise and eat healthier.  My long term goal is to lose weight.  I know it is going to be a long haul but I feel like its going well so far! I have vowed to weigh myself and take measurements only every 2 weeks!


----------



## eeyore45

This has to be the hardest post to make.

I cant go into detail... watched Oprah on Friday, and she told a guest that you have to believe you are "worthy".  Yep, I've heard Dr. Phil talk about the 7 keys and one is to do positive talk.  So I'm thinking,,, again "I CAN" instead of "I'll fail".

My body betrays me.  I have low blood sugar, and when I cut out fats, I faint, get dizzy, etc.  My foot has developed a bone spur, quite painful to put weight on it, but with the Croc shoes, I'm moving again.  (and I have an appt with a podiatrist)  I know all the right foods, portions, exercises, its the "doing" that I get stuck... and when I fail, I go into a depression.

I stepped on the scale after I tried buttoning up my uniform, tight, and I gained 8 more pounds. You know what? ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!  I am officially fat, I cannot hide behind big clothes.  I have to choose healthy foods, and water... and mosltly move more.

I bought the core secrets dvd, it has an exercise ball, and routine.  May I continue to believe in myself and work for a better me, for me.


----------



## Southern4sure

Im officially joining WISH even though I have been low carbing (Atkins) for awhile.  First attempt, I lost 50 lbs then we moved in out of state and boy did I blow it.  Things are just now beginning to slow down and I restarted Atkins 3 weeks ago.  I havent weighed myself because I dont want to know how much I gained back, but my clothes are beginning to feel looser.  I try and walk at least 1 mile a day and that helps!.

Since we cannot use HTML codes, how do we change our clip art to be centered?


----------



## alwayslisad

Hello all ( Waves at Southern4sure)  

I have always been heavy ( except for maybe three times in my life ), two years ago I had a very life threatening illness and it has taken me since then to recover ( last surgery was 11/04 ).  On 03/25/2005 I started a new workout program ~ at least 30 minutes on my Freestyle Gazelle two or three times a week.  Since then I have increased to 40 minutes every other day!!      today I started back onto my WW regimine and am very very excited!.  I have not lost any weight since starting to work out ~ yet feel healthier as well as feeling clothes are fitting better!.  I have so many hopes and dreams and want to be looking good on my cruise as well as before and after.  I am glad to have this board to come to and get inspired!    

  thanks all!


----------



## Southern4sure

alwayslisad said:
			
		

> Hello all ( Waves at Southern4sure)


----------



## calena

I'm joining WISH. I've joined two May challenges and am using a journal here too.  I want to live healthier by making healthier food choices - less fat, salt and sugar - and better exercise choices - like CONSISTENCY! My issues are health related - bordeline high blood pressure- and size related. My first focus is on the exercise and better food choices and we will see where we go from there!


----------



## mickey's lady

Its been three days... no sweets and portion control seems to be working.
I am walking on treadmill every other day. I would LOVE to lose 40 pounds before our trip in December.
Monday- walked 2.5 miles
Tuesday- worked in the yard and played with two kids   
Wednesday- getting ready to walk NOW!
Well as soon as I find a challenge to join.


----------



## JessRocks83

I've been lurking for a few days and I've decided that I want to join in. I'm just going to start with ten pounds. then other ten pounds and then other... you get the idea. I'm not much of a poster, but I'm doing ww and I'm not doing meetings (poor college student) so I'm doing it on my own. I can use all the support I can get   so here I am. I'm ready I started on tuesday and will weight myself next tuesday. Here goes nothing!!!


----------



## KJo719

It's time for me to rejoin.  From last July to January I had lost 28 pounds and was 12 pounds away from my goal.  Unfortunately, I am an emotional eater and due to a family tragedy at the end of Jan., I put back on 10 pounds.  Since the end of March, I haven't gained any more weight, but I haven't lost any either.  So it's time to get back on track.  I've started weight watchers online again and my goal is to lose 20 pounds.   We have a trip to Disney planned for the beginning of Aug., so it would be nice if I could be at my goal weight (or at least close to it) by then!


----------



## garada3

and how do I get back?

I hope that all of you can motivate me to stick to healthy eating habits and an exercise routine.

I have 100 to lose...it seems overwhelming.

In the words of my dear Aunt who took me on my first journey to Disney in the 70's -Here We Go!

Lisa


----------



## donac

Where do I find the challenge for each month?  What is the challenge for May?


----------



## thefigueroas

I would like to join in.  I am just tired of being tired.  Does that make sense?  It will be nice to look better but will be wonderful to just not be tired....... I AM GOING TO DO THIS!!!!!


----------



## contempgal

I would like to officially take the step in making my life better.  I have been overweight pretty much all of my life and had convinced myself that I was content with myself.  It took a long time for me to admit that I am not.  I'm 27 years old and have numerous back problems that I'm positive are a result of my obesity.  

I've started diets before only to fall off after just a day or so.  I just couldn't keep myself motivated.  But I'm saying today that THIS WILL STOP.  This time though, I'm not calling it a diet . . . . . it's my wellness plan.  It's about making myself better in every aspect.  I've been gradually moving myself in this direction for a few weeks and now its time to put it in full gear.

So today, I'm throwing my hat in the WISH ring.  I want to be happy.  I want to be able to do things that I've never done before.  I guess in reality . . . . . I want to be happy with myself.  

This is step one.


----------



## ANTSS2001

donac said:
			
		

> Where do I find the challenge for each month?  What is the challenge for May?



looking for answers too


----------



## Rozzie

I've drug myself kicking and screaming over here.  I have done WW, Atkins, and sugarbusters, slim fast, starvation, etc.   My 30th bday is coming up in 4 months, and I really want to give myself a healthy body for my bday.  I need to lose 15 lbs, firm up, and get in shape.  I am not going to diet, diets fail me everytime.  I am going to start a healthy lifestyle.  I will not eat fast food, and if I do, I will be a healthy selection. (like subway).  No fried foods.  Water everyday, 5 times a day to start.  Exercise, in disgust last year, I sold my treadmill for peanuts during a depression time.  back to the streets, I will walk 45 min every day off.  I am a nurse, and work 14-15 hr days, so I will wear a pedometer those days.  
I am also doing this for my DH.  He really is unhealthy, and if i do it and see's that I am committed, hopefully he will follow my lead.   So here it goes! 
thanks for this board!


----------



## Ohana 4

Can I tag along too?  I need to lose 60 pounds and KEEP it off.  I guess I just have to face the fact that I can't NOT exercise and I can't eat as much of whatever I want as I did when I was young and skinny.   
Oh well, I'm ready to face the challenge.


----------



## zoegirl

I've also been lurking for several months. I don't necessarily want to lose weight (but if I did loose a bit that'd be great) but I want to be in the best shape possible before I get pregnant (which hopefully will happen right after the first of the year). I have been an avid runner for 3 years and trained/ran 3 marathons.  Sounds great right?  I should be skinny as a rail right? Well there is this thing about burning more calories than you take in that I hadn't quite figured out. I mean I would run 20+ miles in one day training why shouldn't I eat an entire bag of chips with salsa!!  Needless to say I've had this 10/12 extra pounds attaching itself to my backside and I couldn't seem to shake it!  But I joined our local Y a few weeks ago, been doing other stuff as well as running and been making a conscience effort to eat better (less) and by george I've seemed to have gone down a size!!  

Anyway, my goal is this: eat better, by that I mean less junk, and smaller portions, and do other stuff besides run (like strength training, yoga, cycle) and....drum roll please.....I'm going to do the "goofy race" in January. I want to run the 1/2 marathon then the full marathon the following day......whew! there I said it out loud....I feel so much better.


----------



## joelyfaithsmommy

Officially sticking my neck out and saying I WANT TO JOIN WISH! I need to lose about 150lbs, so it's not going to be easy...but what good thing in life comes easy?   

I need to get healthy, I've been overweight for too long! 

So here I go! WATCH OUT WORLD!


----------



## tinkcindy

Welcome. New persons to WISH really helps to keep me motivated.
This place is great.


----------



## tommygirl79

This is EXACTLY what i need...DIS and losing weight mixed together!  I need support from some other people in my situation.

I have been heavy since my Freshman year of high school and seemed to keep packing it on through college when I got married at 225 lbs.  Gained the 20 lbs newly married weight and then got pregnant.  Lost pregnancy weight plus another 40 lbs on WW from September 2001-January 2002.  DH lost his job and we had a tough year (emotional eater here) and gained about 25 back.  Got pregnant with 2nd DD in December 2002 and had her in August 2003.  Lost pregnancy weight and another 11 lbs and then went through DH having cancer, wrist surgery and a miscarriage all in 2004.  Gained 35 lbs (yes, I typed that correctly!!!) and am now at my heaviest non-pregnancy weight ever and I'm MISERABLE!!!  I know HOW to lose weight but I have been having a hard time staying motivated to actually do it this time even though I know how good it feels!  

Being very honest here when I admit to being 259 right now (that HURTS to even type it) and would love at this point to hit 200 and then start with new goals.  Overall, I just want to be healthy for my girls and happy with myself.  Thanks!!!


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

I join WW in April (2005) with the intent to lose 70 pounds. I have lost approximately 6 so far. I intedn to exercise more, eat healthier and drinks lots of water!

I want to be healthy for my daughter!


----------



## 4gator

I am going to take the wish challenge. i want to loose weight because we are going to Disney and i want to be able to ride something. We went to Ohio last year to Kings Island (which was not much fun at all) and after I waited in line for an hour ......we made it to the ride...wow our turn...well NOPE not my turn....by belly was to big..... so I need to loose some belly before we make it to Florida.


----------



## My2PrincessesMom

I am back and have to get motivated.   I was really successful last summer with WW and lost 30 from July to Oct to go to Disney but since then I have been stalled.  Not gaining just stalled.  Sooooooo frustrating.    I have a huge chunk to loose but a few at a time is what I know will need to take on.  I have resolved this week to count my points and write it down, every mouthful...   I will do it. Next trip is Sept 24 and I would like another 20 but know that won't be realistic  so I am going for 10 with a strong hope of 15.   SO off I go into Neverland and wish for pixie dust for help from above and know that I need to do it for me, my kids and my future.    

Thanks for listening and know that it is written it is a goal that must be met.   I will achieve, at least I hope I do.    Best wishes to all.


----------



## bucky1023

I've just started WW again (into my 3rd week) and have lost 4.8 pounds -- my weigh-in is every Wednesday.  I'm trying to get down for my July trip to WDW and just to get health.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ophie

Okay... I've figured out I can't do this alone.  I don't really have a plan yet... but you have to start somewhere, right?


----------



## karynnix

I need some accountability!!!  I have about 15 pounds to lose and I need something to do when I get hungry, so you will probably be hearing from me a lot!!  I need lots of support!


----------



## ElenitaB

I think that this community could help me leverage my love of all things Disney into a stronger commitment to regain my health and fitness. So I'm telling y'all that I need to lose 180 lbs to get to a healthy BMI.

I'm so tired of getting stared at and having things said behind my back... not to mention the fact that I won't go on bunches of rides at WDW because I'm afraid I won't fit and/or I don't feel comfortable in my body. Enough is enough. I'm going on 4 years of surviving ovarian cancer but am afraid that I've already increased my already-high probability of getting breast cancer just because of the obesity. Not to mention the danger of heart and liver disease.

WW just isn't cutting it for me anymore, and I won't have gastric bypass surgery. I got sick on Atkins (gall bladder) and seriously dizzy on South Beach. I need to put a plan in place that I can own and turn into a lifestyle...

So gang, I'm going to be around for a while (God willing, that is)...

See you on the exercise challenge threads!


----------



## pjstevens

Well I want to be part of the Wish Challenge.  I started doing ww at home back in September and lost about 33#, then got stuck and have started to gain back.  I have gained 4# back, so I only have 29# off since September... I was expecting to have a lot more off by now, but I need someone to 'help' me with this.  I hope having a trip in two months will really motivate me now and the fact that my son is getting married next May should be helping me too, but just the fact that I'll have you good folks to turn to for help will make me accountable (I hope).  Heres to a new day and a new month.


----------



## lyeag

I'll take the challenge.  I am 5 foot 6 1/2 inches and I weigh 167 lbs.  I have been walking and going to the gym on and off for about a year, but the scale really hasn't budged.  My goal is to lose 20 lbs.  I need to be held accountable to someone!!  I can exercise, but I just love food.  Carbs, to be exact..


----------



## darlingfamily

Count me in!!!

I have been losing since aug of 04 but want to keep going!  I need to loose probably another 50 pounds!  My goal is at least 30 by our wdw trip in Sept/Oct.

Hoping I can keep myself motivated here to keep it up and get down to my goal.


----------



## cbbi

That is our theme for the summer.  Our family has committed to healthy new lifestyle changes - making healthy food choices, exercise and daily activity.  No more couch potatoes!  

We plan to exercise daily and initially follow the Body for Life plan of 6 small meals a day. I have been overweight and sedentary my entire life.   My current weight is 208 with a high of 222 (while pregnant).  My weight has remained around 205 since I was married 14 years ago.  My first mini goal is 190. Most importantly I want to do this for my children.  For my wonderful 12 year old daughter who is already suffering the effects of our terrible habits and for my 6 and 2 year old daughter and son who will never have to struggle with weight if we can instill the right habits now.  Since we aren't joining a program (WW etc) this Board is going to be so instrumental for support.  I am counting on you all - looking forward to learning from you and know that you can count on me too!


----------



## Angie_Ohio

I have a goal to run a marathon at the age of 41.  I joined a running club and just completed my first 10K in 71 minutes.  That's the farthest I've ever run.  I promised myself if I ever ran a marathon I'd do it at DisneyWorld so .... that's next.
Angie_OH


----------



## Carrieberry

Hello! I am joining the challenge! I am 33 years old and heavier than I have ever been other than pregnancy. I just started WW and am doing the points. I started 3 weeks ago and have lost 9 pounds so far! I would like to lose 21 more before my Feb trip to WDW with my ultimate goal being 35 more pounds. I am super motivated and this time I will do it! LOVING Weight Watchers!


----------



## rae662000

Hi

I am joining the WISH challenge.  I have gained and at least 50 lbs from both of my DD in the last 5 years and I have decided that I have had enough. I have not tried any specific plan, just exercising and eating less. I have lost 5-10 lbs and when I encounter an injury from working out I have stopped and gained it back.  I have decided that the best workout for me is walking. Also I will look into WW but for right now if I can just keep the exercise going for 3 months I will have a good start (right now I have 3 weeks under my belt). Thank you soooo much for this board and everyones candid words. I desire to lose 60lbs and become more fit for activities with my girls.  Last year we went to WDW and I thought I would just pass out from the walking and the heat (we were there in Sept).  This year we are going again in Sept and I will not have a repeat performance. My goal for our trip is 30lbs.  Thank you for your support inadvance and sorry so long.


----------



## michaelwilliammidd

Hey Everybody, I posted a "new to wish" in the main forum but also wanted to check in here. I want to take the WISH challenge to finally lose the weight that has been a burden on me nearly all my life....I want to lose around 60 pounds. I am already athletic and love to get out and do things...I don't really have trouble walking alot like wearing down quickly or that kind of thing but, I would love to finally get this weight off once and for all. I know I would feel so much better health wise and better about myself overall. I have no doubt that I will find the encouragment and support that I need here on the WISH board......Thanks.


----------



## Zachmom

Finally joining you guys after lurking for years.  I need to lose a LOT of weight.  This week doctor mentioned gastric bypass and scared me into starting back on some kind of program.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Carrieberry

Welcome Zachmom! i am new here too! I found this board to be super supportive and just all around motivating!!! I am doing WW and you will see there are alot of people doing a alot of different programs here. Which plan (or no plan) are you planning to do? Just be sure to check out the challange posts for motivating challanges like exercise minutes or pounds per month (5 for June). They REALLY help keep me accountable!


----------



## poohluv2u

This sounds like such a fun way to get inspired to better health.  My father just recently died of cancer and my husband and I plan to do the half-marathon next year as a tribute to him, as he loved to run.   

I am not a runner, and want to walk/jog the half-marathon is there anybody else out there who is WALKING too.  A few years ago I walked in a 10K, and that is the extent of my experience. I would love to hear tips from anyone on what to do to train. 

With all the exercise that I will get from training, I hope to be able to lose some pounds. I don't follow any particular diet, just trying to eat sensibly.  I have lost 24lbs from my highest weight but still have far to go.  

Wishing you a healthy life,

Karen


----------



## eblondie

I wish to join up too. Im getting married in 6 months and would like to be 2 dress sizes smaller. At present I have very little idea of what my actual weight is as I dont own weighing scales. I dont own any because the last time I had some I was always on them and food became my life...which was horrid! Im hoping to lose by eating more fruit and making my diet healthier. I dont want to cut out lots of things as I want to be eating healthly not just on a diet. I also aim to exercise everyday...even if it's for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## nkkilala

I stared Weight Watchers today. My goal is to loose 50 lbs by my Disney wedding in 07. I am going to try to start Curves as well. I need to be more active. Once I get into a routine I will start going to the gym at my college. It is hard to loose weight but I have a ring on my finger that is constant motivation. There is also a David's Bridal right across from my weight watchers location that is a huge motivator. Wish my good luck and good luck to all of thoes out there!!!


----------



## Megster

I've lurked here for a few months and decided to join!  I'm just tired of feeling bad about how I look and feel.  I'm not here to necessarily to lose weight, but if it happens I'm not complaining!
I plan on trying to eat healthier (fruits and veggies, lower fat choices, etc.) and excercise everyday.  I have the excercise part down, its just my eating habits that need work!


----------



## cwnhokie

I have decided it's time to get healthy.  I joined the gym in January and had a slow start the first 3 months.  Then i signed up for another 3 months and I have been going 3 or 4 times a week, which I think is pretty good.  Now I have moved from couch potato to mildly active and I want to take it to the next level.  I need to figure out a routine or program to do this.  My big problem is eating.  I don't eat very healthy and I put the kids to bed and snack away.  I just gave up drinking soda a few days ago and I figure once I get that under control maybe I can address some other sugar addictions.  My main goal is to be able to get out and play with my two boys without getting short of breath and be able to lead by example with my healthy eating habits.


----------



## ntburns22

OK here I am trying to get a healthier for our upcoming trip to WDW in October. I am currently doing WW online, but it has been tough.   So here I am to find another support group with the goals as same as mine. Best of  luck to everyone in thier WL adventure.


----------



## pyrxtc

I'll join... I'm 5'5" and 185 pnds and in a pant size 14-16. I want to get at least back to a 10 pants size. (Haven't been smaller than that since high school) I was hot looking before my last two kids were born, I want to get back there.


----------



## cbrfan

I'm in.  It will be nice to have some company in my neverending quest to be able to cross my legs without getting winded.  My first goal will be to buy clothes in "regular sizes".  Please send pixie dust my way!!


----------



## kidzmom3

I started a weight watchers at work program today.  I thought I could get some extra support here on wish!  Hi Everyone!  '


----------



## ChristyJ

I'm getting started here too!    My goal is to lose 10lbs, possibly 15.  I'm 5'4" and lost a bunch of weight a few years ago via WW, butr have regained some and lost some muscle tone from not walking as much as I used to.  I'm back to walking each morning at 6am, but the eating thing needs some work...
I'm currently 139lbs., but I've "felt" what it was like to be 125lbs. 2 yrs. ago and want to feel that way again!    Growing up, all thru my teenage years, I never had to worry about weight-but now with 2 children and being in my mid-30's, life (and my metabolism) has changed!  
I'm so glad there's WISH!!


----------



## mello

Our first trip to WDW is in 3 months, and I'm not sure how much I need to lose (don't have a scale), but estimate it at 5-10 lbs - enough to feel comfortable in my swim suit and fit in my size 8 clothes again.

For the last week dh and I have been riding our exercise bike for 1/2 hour a day, and trying to eat healthier - less sweet and fatty snacks, and healthier meals. 

I'm excited to have found this forum!


----------



## acidreignn

Hello all W.I.S.H.'s I just saw this thread today and how wonderful it is! I was going to lurk around but figured what the heck, I'll jump in! So I am joining everyone here in the WISH challenge. I am currently on WW Core program (online). Im happy to have found this forum!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I am so ready to take the WISH challenge! It was great to find this board this morning. I have been trying to find something to get me motivated because my trip is in 9 weeks, and I'm down to my deadline to start losing the weight if I want to have any prayer of making my goal. 

I've been doing WW (not very successfully) on and off for 3 years, and we recently bought a treadmill. We buy plenty of fruits and vegetables, I just end up eating my ds's chips. 

I think this thread is just what I need to push me into a losing phase. I also just got the idea of suggesting to my dh that when I make my goal, I get another trip to Disney as a reward. This worked for me a few years ago with a cruise as a reward, so why not now?!

I can access this site anytime, and I'm sure I will always be able to find motivation from real people. Night time is my downfall, so I'm going to make a resolution to go to this website before I start snacking. I know that will make me think twice before the chips pass my lips!


----------



## VickeyMouse

Hi, I've been reading the boards for a couple of months now, and my son just told me about this board.  Fantastic idea!  I just re-joined Weight Watchers, as losing the last 25 pounds on my own just wasn't working.

So... I'm planning on losing an average of 1/2 pound a week (I lose really slowly but steadily when I stick to WW), and want to lose 10-15 pounds before I go back to Disney on October 1. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone here every day.


----------



## Vanvmom

I just found this thread as well!  I did WW 16 years ago and attained lifetime.  I got married, had 2 children, then needed to re-join WW.  Lost 65 lbs.  Then... I had another child (he's almost 5 now) and I've re-joined the band wagon!      Been attending meetings again for 6 weeks and lost 10 lbs so far (weigh-in is tomorrow).  My short term goal is 20 lbs before DCL cruise to mexico on July 2nd, but long term goal is 57 lbs.  Glad to find this forum!


----------



## pixiedustorbust2

I am so happy about this.  I have been trying to do the South Beach but have had no support so I kinda keep letting it go.  We  have our trip to WDW planned for this October.  I wish to lose 50 pounds (if possible).  I will be starting 6/20/05 and am just so happy that if support is needed all I have to do is read some threads.  This is such a good idea.  Thanks for helping EVERYONE.


----------



## glitterntwinkle

My sister and I have officially challenged ourselves to lose weight for our Disney vacation....to be more healthy is of course (or at least it should be) the main goal....sub-goals are to be able to fit into the sarong disney skirts at the luau (our whole family already purchased the outfits and mine doesn't fit...ugh)....another would be to be able to cover more area at the parks while being able to breathe....and so on and so on...
party of 10 going Oct. 2005....can't wait....
My plan is to cut out bad carbs and fats and move more...and try to be sensible....get excited about these pictures with weight loss success...
whatever might work...
somehow...disney is probably the motivator...disney freak (I know I am not alone)
start on father's day...tomorrow
50 pounds or more and most importantly a loose fitting sarong disney skirt
thanks again
stephanye


----------



## Mykelogan

Hello,

I have been reading this board for a few days now as I have been doing a lot of personal soul searching. I have decided that I need to take control of the things that I can control in order to make myself a healthier person. I am a big guy, let's put it this way, if i lost a "pooh sized" guy's weight I would still be a "pooh sized" guy myself! hehe I am not looking to shoot for some unattainable goal. I will always be a big guy I just don't need to let it be so out of control that my food and lifestyle choices affect me so negatively. One of my challenges in the past has been accountability so I figured why not make myself accountable to a community I enjoy visiting everyday! I know there is now way I will give up my Disney & DIS addictions, so why not try to pair some positives with them? 

I will not go on too much longer on this post, I think I will start a W.I.S.H. journal actually.    As far as what i will be doing to make myself healthier:
(1) Incorporating physical activity I can do into my life on a more regular basis. Meaning building up my walking and going to the campus pool to swim several times a week. When I get my pool membership figured out this week I will set up my schedule. 
(2) Eliminate soda from my life. I am a Coke-aholic! When I have stopped drinking it before  and replaced it with water I found that I actually felt so much better.
(3) Go back to a food plan that I have had great success with before, and that is the Carbohydrate addict's diet. I dug out my book last night and did some reading, plus I ordered the relatively new cookbook used on Amazon for a cheap price. 

My main goals are to reclaim my mobility, my energy, and to feel comfortable in my own skin. I love myself now and I think that is important in order for me to identify why I am making changes. I am not trying to make things better for anyone but myself! I hope that makes sense. hehe I look forward to gaining inspiration from the success of everyone on here and offering support to others when I can!

Thanks for listening!
Mike


----------



## Carrieberry

Hi Mike! Just wanted to post really quick to tell you that when my hubby gave up Coke, he lost 40 pounds in about 4 months without changing any eating habits. It also solved all of his stomach issues! Good luck and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## Mykelogan

Carrieberry said:
			
		

> Hi Mike! Just wanted to post really quick to tell you that when my hubby gave up Coke, he lost 40 pounds in about 4 months without changing any eating habits. It also solved all of his stomach issues! Good luck and let us know how you are doing!



Wow! That is nice to hear Carrieberry, and big congrats to your hubby! I have heard similar stories before too. I am not counting on anything like that but I know at the very least my grocery bill will be lighter with all those 2L bottles!   

Thanks so much for the encouragement!
Mike


----------



## ncmomof2

I wanted to be added to the challenge!!  I started losing in January and have a goal for 50 lbs by Sept.  The Sept date was originally for my son's second birthday but now it is for our Sept.  Disney trip.  The goal was also set because I want to be a "cute pregnant lady" for my third pregnancy.  I have lost 34 lbs. but I have been hitting some rough patches were I do not lose for a week or two.  I need encouragement!!

I have lost the weight on my own so far.  I am exercising everyday with curves, walking and/or aerobics from a tape.  My problem is that I am an emotional eater!!  I am doing better but I still find myself gravitating to the fridge when the kids are acting up!!


----------



## Mykelogan

Welcome aboard NCmomof2!! 34lbs so far? That is amazing! Having a week or two with no loss could just mean your body is adjusting and getting ready to drop the next few pounds, plus your exercising can be adding muscle. I can definitely relate to the emotional eating, something I was thinking of trying when I get those "hungers" I know aren't real is to come and post on the WISH board. The 5min it takes to sit down and write a post could give us the time to determine what is really going on, hunger or something else? Just an idea as I know we all really find our own ways! 

Keep up the good work! Your results inspire me!
Mike


----------



## DisDon

Ok, I'll bite. I've been reading the DIS board for a few months now, posting occasionally, knew about WISH but kind of avoided it. Mike, you sound like my twin! reading your post made me feel like you were reading my mind.


			
				Mykelogan said:
			
		

> I am a big guy, let's put it this way, if i lost a "pooh sized" guy's weight I would still be a "pooh sized" guy myself!


It sounds like we're in the same boat, its tough dealing with being as big as two or 3 regular size people! I'm 6' 1", short legs, long torso, very big boned. I should  have played college football but screwed up my senior HS year. I topped out at 400 lbs a few months ago, been hovering just under that ever since. I still have a lot of muscle, but mostly stuffing now. I have the same problems, not enough activity, Dr. Pepper addict. DW and I both want to lose a bunch, WDW trip coming up in December, maybe, if we don't cancel, surely want to be able to walk all day and not be miserable. I could lose 100, but I will commit to 50. To some of you small folk that probably looks like a lot, but I think its comparable to a 150 pounder losing 25. WISH me luck! Here's some DIS exercises, do they count?          :thewave:


----------



## Mykelogan

Hey Don!

Welcome aboard! I think there might just be enough space to squeeze us all in here! haha I definitely can empathize with a lot of what you said too.



			
				DisDon said:
			
		

> knew about WISH but kind of avoided it.



I definitely did the same! Tried to avoid something that might make me look at myself too closely. Of course once I did peak in the WISH world I was only more inspired to be honest with myself and what I am doing.



			
				DisDon said:
			
		

> WDW trip coming up in December, maybe, if we don't cancel, surely want to be able to walk all day and not be miserable.



I hope that you won't cancel! I think you'll be ready by december and if anything, being in Disney will inspire you to walk all day anyway. 



			
				DisDon said:
			
		

> I could lose 100, but I will commit to 50. To some of you small folk that probably looks like a lot, but I think its comparable to a 150 pounder losing 25.



I think that sounds like a very realistic goal, especially seeing as we heavier men tend to drop weight fast at first. If you establish a good pattern of behavior for yourself I am sure that is a reachable goal. In no set time frame I would like to lose around 150lbs myself, that would still put me at higher than most people's "Shoot me if I get that heavy!" weight but something more manageable for me. 

I hope that your first few days are going well Don and those DIS exercises are happening in real life too! hehe 

Mike


----------



## lajones81

I think...

I think...

Scratch that!

I AM READY!

Count me in DISers...Here's to a healthier us!


----------



## DisDon

lajones81 said:
			
		

> I think...
> 
> I think...
> 
> Scratch that!
> 
> I AM READY!
> 
> Count me in DISers...Here's to a healthier us!



Hey, sounds like you're ready. Let's DOOOOOO IT!!


----------



## Mykelogan

lajones81 said:
			
		

> I think...
> 
> I think...
> 
> Scratch that!
> 
> I AM READY!
> 
> Count me in DISers...Here's to a healthier us!



Welcome aboard Lisa! Nice to have another POP fan posting!   

Mike


----------



## daisy_77

I am ready to take the DIS WISH challenge!  I am 28 years old and have always been thin.  When I got married, I gained about 20 pounds, then got pregnant and had been on bed rest and gained 70 pounds.  I started WW last month and have lost 23 pounds, I have about 65-70 more to lose.  I wasn't losing weight until I started working out, now it is melting off.  I am looking forward to seeing how much I can lose by my trip to WDW at the end of November!  Good luck everyone!   
January


----------



## Someone's Star

I'm new to the DIS, but I'm interested in committing to WISH. 

I became motivated to lose weight after a recent Dr.'s appt. DH and I want to try and conceive in the next 6 months and my Dr. said I should lose at least 40 lbs. first. I know I have to lose weight, but its depressing to hear it from your Dr. 

The next week I decided to give WW a try. I'm 3 weeks in and already down 9 lbs. My mini-goal right now is to get down 40 so 31 more pounds to go! In addition, I want to keep going to the gym 3-4 times a week for 45 mins and maybe throw in a walk or two on off days if the weather isn't unbearable.

Thanks for listening..looking forward to watching everyone's success story unfold!

-Ashton


----------



## DisDon

daisy_77 said:
			
		

> I am ready to take the DIS WISH challenge!  I am 28 years old and have always been thin.  When I got married, I gained about 20 pounds, then got pregnant and had been on bed rest and gained 70 pounds.  I started WW last month and have lost 23 pounds, I have about 65-70 more to lose.  I wasn't losing weight until I started working out, now it is melting off.  I am looking forward to seeing how much I can lose by my trip to WDW at the end of November!  Good luck everyone!
> January



Howdy! I recently started this WISH thingy too, sounds like you're way ahead of me, awesome!!!! I noticed you're from Boise, I'm from Utah! and your trip ticker says we're going to be at WDW about the same time, too cool. Bananas for you!


----------



## DisDon

Someone's Star said:
			
		

> I'm new to the DIS, but I'm interested in committing to WISH.
> 
> I became motivated to lose weight after a recent Dr.'s appt. DH and I want to try and conceive in the next 6 months and my Dr. said I should lose at least 40 lbs. first. I know I have to lose weight, but its depressing to hear it from your Dr.
> 
> The next week I decided to give WW a try. I'm 3 weeks in and already down 9 lbs. My mini-goal right now is to get down 40 so 31 more pounds to go! In addition, I want to keep going to the gym 3-4 times a week for 45 mins and maybe throw in a walk or two on off days if the weather isn't unbearable.
> 
> Thanks for listening..looking forward to watching everyone's success story unfold!
> 
> -Ashton



Excellent work so far!! Welcome! Banana?


----------



## schatz5k

Hi All,

I'dlike to take the W.I.S.H Challenge.  I'm SAHM to 6.  I'll be 40 at the end of July, and I need to lose 80 pounds.  I also need to kick start my metobolism.  I currently wake up at 4:30 AM so I can get a walk in before my DH leaves for work and before all the kids wake up.  I look foward to giving at getting support from everyone.  I look foward to seeing banners in my Sig line as well as noticing everyones progress.

Thanks everyone

Tracy


----------



## Mykelogan

Just wanted to say welcome aboard to all the new Challengers!
 

Mike


----------



## lovinaz

I must admit, I have been lurking around in the shadows for a couple weeks...  I found this board while researching my first ever Disney cruise (March 2006)!  I would like to lose about 10-15 lbs.  I am pretty active (I work out 3-4x a week for 40 minutes on the elliptical) and when I have time I enjoy doing my Pilates DVD.  I eat fairly well, but tend to splurge a little too much on the weekends and vacations  

I'm not sure how this whole process works, but I think I will start a WISH journal and post a few questions and take it from there!  Good luck to everyone and congrats to all of you who have already lost so much weight!


----------



## PrincessCyann

I have been looking around this forum since I am trying to continue to lose weight, and decided to dive in and post 

My goal is to lose another 12.5 pounds.  I know I can do it if I apply myself, since I have already lost about 20-23 pounds.  I gave up for a few months, and started gaining a little back, and vowed not to slip back into gaining weight, I don't want to be where I was again.

My downfall is I am an emotional eater, so when things go rough, I retreat with my comfort foods (Snickers bars, those Philadelphia strawberry cream cheese bars, and Doritos), that has not benefited me very well, as you may imagine. I never lost the baby weight from when I was carrying my son (and it has been years) until this past year    which was depressing. I just let the weight hang around, continuing with my bad habits    But I am determined not to backslide   

I have restricted my calorie intake, trying to break the food up over the course of the day. I am trying to eat healthier, snacking on almonds and fresh fruit rather than my comforts.

I have been doing at least 30 minutes (I want to slowly work my way up to an hour, but that may take awhile!) of stationary bike riding as well as trying to increase the amount of crunches I can do (right now I am only up to 50, but that is better than zero!). On some days I also ride bikes outdoors with my son or take a walk. 

Well, wish me luck!!!


----------



## lanicastro

testing


----------



## DisDon

PrincessCyann said:
			
		

> I have been looking around this forum since I am trying to continue to lose weight, and decided to dive in and post
> 
> My goal is to lose another 12.5 pounds.  I know I can do it if I apply myself, since I have already lost about 20-23 pounds.  I gave up for a few months, and started gaining a little back, and vowed not to slip back into gaining weight, I don't want to be where I was again.
> 
> My downfall is I am an emotional eater, so when things go rough, I retreat with my comfort foods (Snickers bars, those Philadelphia strawberry cream cheese bars, and Doritos), that has not benefited me very well, as you may imagine. I never lost the baby weight from when I was carrying my son (and it has been years) until this past year    which was depressing. I just let the weight hang around, continuing with my bad habits    But I am determined not to backslide
> 
> I have restricted my calorie intake, trying to break the food up over the course of the day. I am trying to eat healthier, snacking on almonds and fresh fruit rather than my comforts.
> 
> I have been doing at least 30 minutes (I want to slowly work my way up to an hour, but that may take awhile!) of stationary bike riding as well as trying to increase the amount of crunches I can do (right now I am only up to 50, but that is better than zero!). On some days I also ride bikes outdoors with my son or take a walk.
> 
> Well, wish me luck!!!



Good Luck, your Highness!!! Welcome and best WISHes! I suggest starting a Journal here, we've got a great bunch cheering each other on. It really helps me be accountable.
Bananas for you!!!


----------



## dawnball

Ok. I'm signin-up, by Golly! I'm a SAHM to one very active toddler, so maybe chasing her will help pull off the pounds (although it hasn't yet). I lost 45lb and had 20 left to go, then I got pregnant, was back to pre-baby weight in a month, and then steadily gained as I struggled with PPD. So I've got 50lb to lose (ok, I'd *like* to lose 65, but 50 will do). We're planning a disney trip for May 2006, so that's my goal. 50lb in 10 months. At the moment I'm bribing myself with $10 toward my disney budget for every pound I lose, we'll see just how much "extra magic" I earn!

dawn *bounce*


----------



## MJTinNH

I am taking the DIS Wish challenge.  I just entered by 50's and want to feel better and get in better shape.  I will be following South Beach.

Mainly I want to get back to my exercise routine.  That has always made me feel better.  I am hoping a public declaration of my intentions will help.

Thanks for the WISH Board.

Mary Jane


----------



## JDarling

Hi there! I'm working on losing 30lbs by my next trip to WDW in 139 days which means I'd better get to crackin'! Here's my plan:
Meals: 3 per day. 1 will be a salad. 1 will be a lean meat, a serving of veggies, and a stratch of some kind (a slice of bread, potatoe, etc).
3-4 snacks per day. 1 must be a veggie snack. 1 must be a portien snack. None are to exceed 100 calories. Breakfast will consist of 1 serving of cereal and soy milk. I will drink at least 64 oz of water/day. No sodas (I already do this). Limit myself to 1 cup of caffinated tea/day (I already don't drink coffee). 3 Alcoholic drinks per week. 1 alcoholic drink is defined as 1 glass of wine or 1 mixed drink. A large mixed drink or a beer counts as 2.  No food after 8pm. 
I need to get more sleep, so I'm setting a 10:30pm curfew (since I get up at 5:30 am, this should be enough time).
30 minutes of my 1 hour lunch breaks will be spent walking 5 day/week (as weather allows and out here in Souther California, it usually does!).
I am coralling a gal pal (who also is working on weight loss and going to WDW with us this year) into going to the gym 2 times per week. I want to attend the Sunday morning yoga class, but I WILL do cardio for an additional 30 minutes. Almost for got that for the other 4 days of the week I will not be going to the gym, I will be working out at home, alternating between The Method's Boot Camp tape (1 and 2 are my favs), Power 90 by BeachBody, and the treadmill. 

As you can see, I have a very aggressive plan, but I've lost (and kept off) the weight before. Now I just have to get that last 30lbs off. 

So I'm taking the challenge! From 194.5 to 164.5 by 11/26.And for all those women with hormonal barriers - there is hope! I'm a PCOSer (aka "soul cyster") myself!

Since my DH is way either at work or working on his black belt test coming up next month, I'll have plenty of time to fill with work outs instead of video games.


----------



## Squidge

I would like ot join please!  I want to lose 17 lb by 12th October - which is when darling OH and I go on holiday to Cuba AND when we plan to try for our first baby!

I a,m on Weight Watchers and will be excerising by walking hte 30 mins to and from work and by using my stepper, exercise bike and weights!


----------



## Tink78

Wow, what a cool idea this is.

I joined WW in Aug 2002 and lost about 1 stone and a half bringing me down to 9 stone 7 lbs, which was my target weight.

But then we had our Honeymoon in Sept 04 and I came back about 10 7 lbs, and have struggled to be good since then.

Although I haven't really put on any weight, it has stayed between 10 and 10 7 lbs since then.

I have joined a gym, and am starting to try to be good again, but don't really have the time to go to WW every week at the moment, so I thought this WISH thread was a good idea.

I would like to get back down to 9 stone 7 lbs as quick but healthily as possible.

I am going to give myself a goal of losing 1-2 lbs per week, and would like to be there by end of Sept, or earlier if possible.

I'd better get exercing!!


----------



## Storygirl

I'm taking the challenge!  I've started my journal and feel really good about this - the support and camaraderie over here is just wonderful!!!

Jenn.


----------



## Scoootch

Hey all! 

Just checking in....official lbs down since starting O.A. are now 42!! Yay!!    

My Best to all ~ been a rough past 2mos of struggling but still hanging in there


----------



## Mykelogan

Scoootch said:
			
		

> Hey all!
> 
> Just checking in....official lbs down since starting O.A. are now 42!! Yay!!
> 
> My Best to all ~ been a rough past 2mos of struggling but still hanging in there



Hi Scootch!
Just saw your post and thought i would say congratulations! That is great!

Mike


----------



## Peg911

I'm all in for the challenge.... Between trying to join the fire department and fitting into a wedding dress I have a couple of good motivators!!! (besides the clip art!)

Plans-- alternating days of strength and cardio/ and a healthy eating pattern (dang no more trips to the ice cream store!)

Thanks ahead of time for the support!!!


----------



## ksjayhawkfan

I want to join the challenge.  My plan is to start a strict Slim Fast meal plan on Monday July 18. Right now I have just cut my portions and am eating healthier foods.  My DH and I are also walking for 40 minutes every night and I will also be starting a cardio program on July 18th also.

I need major incentive and motivation to get through this. I currently am wanting to lose 50 pounds so this is what my DH proposed:

We are both trying to lose weight and I need alot of incentive to do that. Last night he told me to set my goal, so I did. Then he told me that once I lose my first 25 pounds he will call our TA and book an adults only WDW trip. Then after 15 more pounds he will buy our plane tickets. Then he said if I lose 10 more he will spring for a deluxe upgrade.  

Im very excited and I think this is what I need to be able to succeed.


----------



## Scoootch

Mykelogan said:
			
		

> Hi Scootch!
> Just saw your post and thought i would say congratulations! That is great!
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike!  and best of luck to you...no matter which food plan/diets we all try it's a tough road but we can all do together what we couldn't do alone with support and encouragement ~ and this W.I.S.H. board is great for that!


----------



## Keggy

I am joining WISH!

My long term weight loss goal is to lose 45 lbs by April 2006.  

I have had health problems this year do to me being over weight and I am tired of relying on prescription medications.  My DH and I start walking 3 miles a day and will work up more as we go - that is about what I can do right now.  I have also cut out caffenated beverages - like Mtn Dew - which I was addicted to.

I hope to provide encouragement to others and to find some myself!

Kelly


----------



## Netty

Hi  
i am joining wish!
i want to lose 35lbs, i am following the weight watchers points plan, and have lost 8lbs up to now!!


----------



## It's A Happy Day

Count me in...
I am 32 yrs old (shh...everyone thinks I'm really 30   About 6 months ago I started having health problems and went to my PCP.  She ran some tests and although everything came back "normal" she did tell me that I was a borderline diabetic and set me up with consults.  Now even though I knew I could lose some weight my PCP never once said anything about weight - I think partially because she is also somewhat on the heavy side...the whole preaching to the choir bit, but anyway.  I had gestational diabetes when pregnant with DD so I knew what the diabetic clinic was going to tell me in 1 1/2 months when I go to appt. - diet & exercise right.  Well I took all my info out from my pregnancy (never throw anything away!) and put myself back onto the diabetic "diet".  I told my husband that I was not on a diet but changing my eating habits - portion control, lower the amount of bread/pasta/carbs I was eating - not a atkins or south beach just eat better size meals with more fruits and veggies.  Well, since Valentines Day 2005 I have lost 42 pounds and am now termed a controlled diabetic - no meds necessary for diabetes at this point.  I know that living health and losing weight are two different things but sometimes you can't have one w/o the other and although I would like to lose at least another 50 pounds I know that right now I feel better about myself, look better, and will be around longer for my family - aka living healthier.  I think that people need to stop using the term DIET - you cannot "quickfix" your body because then you return to same problem eating habits and back to square one.  You need to change your mind and realize that it is a lifestyle change.


----------



## triplefigs

Count me in too!  Goal is to lose 20 pounds by December.  I'm swimming laps 4 days a week.  Haven't weighed yet, but will do so on Monday am.  Glad to be here!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

I'm joining!  I started WW on May 18 and I've lost 11.8 so far.   <---hoping to lose a little bit more by my smiley dancing


----------



## bgirl

Hi! I want to get started getting in shape and losing weight.  What is the walking challenge? And what is the July exercise challenge?


----------



## GorshGoofy

bgirl said:
			
		

> Hi! I want to get started getting in shape and losing weight.  What is the walking challenge? And what is the July exercise challenge?



Great!!! Welcome!  The Walking challenge is to find the mileage from your home to WDW and to use that as an exercise goal.  (Use MapQuest or Yahoo maps.)  You can walk/run/swim miles or estimate the time it takes to walk a mile and convert exercise minutes into miles.  Do whatever works best for you.


----------



## lillygator

hi everyone! you are all so motivating!

I would like to join please!!

I have 31 pounds to get back to my WW lifetime goal and 41 pounds total to get to my personal goal....I just started the 100 day cheat free challenge....I am committed to getting this post pregnancy weight off!!


----------



## tashast

Hi everyone,
I would love to join!!  I haven't set all my goals yet but with my wedding fast approaching (just bought my dress yesterday), I feel I need to get healthy.  Once my goals are set, I'll be sure to post them here.  
Talk to you soon,
Tash


----------



## bgirl

Hi everyone.  I'm still gettting a hang of all that is involved with posting, setting up a signature, adding clip art etc.  I've figured out that I am 1,991.93 miles from WDW.  So I better get moving!  My goal today is to at least knock off the .93!  Well, I'll let you know how it goes! Wish me luck!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

bgirl said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  I'm still gettting a hang of all that is involved with posting, setting up a signature, adding clip art etc.  I've figured out that I am 1,991.93 miles from WDW.  So I better get moving!  My goal today is to at least knock off the .93!  Well, I'll let you know how it goes! Wish me luck!




 Good luck!  You can do it!!


----------



## ImagineMeDisney

Hello, 

I would like to join the DIS wish challenge.  I had joined once before but my DH and I were going through some things (not marital problems, just to be clear!!) and I lost track of what I was doing.  so, here I am again, just booked a 7 night cruise for next year, I figure that gives me LOTS AND LOTS of time to lose LOTS AND LOTS  of weight!!!


----------



## Dreamer04

Hi all! I first posted on the WISH Challenge in July 2003. Since then I have gained alot of weight. 

Now I am enrolled in Weight Watchers for the past 5 weeks. I have lost 8lbs! Slow, but steady. My sister in Va is also on the same plan. So I have support. 

The total amount I would like to lose is 75 lbs, but my current goal is 22 lbs. I am a third the way there!


----------



## heatherfeather24

No time to start better than the present, right?  I've done WW many time and each time I've gotten to a point where I'm happy with myself and then promptly fallen off the wagon.  

This time, I WILL make it work.  I'm going to give myself a couple of weeks running start with diet and exercise before I hit my first WW meeting or I'm fairly certain I'll immediately cry upon hitting the scale.

Here we go again . . .


----------



## gdub918

sign me up. 
My wife and I just started 3 weeks ago and I have lost 22 lbs. My short term goal is 60 lbs by the time we go Disney in September.
I am counting calories 1300 per day, and my wife (who is also participating) and our son walk 1-2 miles per day. He rides his bike though.

We thought about WW, but decided if we do it together and hold each other accountable we should be fine.

So far so good!!


----------



## Lindamary123

heatherfeather24 said:
			
		

> No time to start better than the present, right?  I've done WW many time and each time I've gotten to a point where I'm happy with myself and then promptly fallen off the wagon.
> 
> This time, I WILL make it work.  I'm going to give myself a couple of weeks running start with diet and exercise before I hit my first WW meeting or I'm fairly certain I'll immediately cry upon hitting the scale.
> 
> Here we go again . . .




Boy you sound like me!!  I am also, yet again, going back to WW.  I haven't joined yet but I want to go this week.  I can't stand that I have let myself gain more weight   I have got to do this!  

Good luck!!

Linda


----------



## kittythepoohbear

Well, after a couple of months of lurking around, I decided to do it and join the challenge. I have been feeling rather blah lately and know that I need to improve my health and lose some weight. Unfortunately, I don't have a work-out or diet buddy. I have tried to get my younger sister to join me but, at 17, she just isn't ready. I have also tried WW and gyms in the past, but without someone there ready to kick my butt, I always give up.
My goals are to lose 30 pounds (currently 160-ish), tone my body, and improve my overall physical and emotional health. I have been rather depressed lately dealing with a lot of personal issues (sis's health, family, bf, moving, etc.) and so have really gotten myself  into a funk. 
I hope that by posting here, I can find a little support group and keep motivated no matter what day-to-day life brings!

Kat


----------



## jayna22

Ok, I just joined the Five for August challenge so I figure I should check in here. 
I've been lurking for quite awhile but now it's time to suck it up and take the next step.  I've actually been doing WW since Christmas and lost 40 lbs by June 1.  Since June 1, I've lost four pounds.  I just can't seem to hold it together.
Any support is much appreciated.  I'll keep trying!


----------



## AndieB

I joined WW (again) six weeks ago and have lost about 10 pounds so far.  Many more to go, but I am not having too hard a time staying on the wagon.  Like other posters, I've lost the weight several times but gained it back.  Very motivated to be able to keep up with my 4-yr-old son at WDW this October!  I started exercising last week (aerobic step workout tape), 3-4 mornings each week - I will try to increase that.  Glad I found this board - somehow it just helps committing to it in public!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

This is a very emotional and heart-felt post, but it is necessary. 

I need to join and need a tremendous amount of support. I currently need to lose 100 pounds that I gained since 2002 when I met my boyfriend. He spoils me and does not want a thing to change, but I need to do this. 

While in college, I developed an eating disorder and lost well over 100 pounds within 6 months. After treatment and moving back home, I recovered. Now, I hate to say it, but wish it never happened. I am fearful that if I do not join some type of support system and really stick to it, I may revert to past behaviors. I know I can do this!

I plan to do fat-burning yoga 3-4 times a week and I also am interesting in the Walking to WDW plan. 

All the thumbs up and cheers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## KimRaye

A HUGE WISH WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES!       We ARE here for you!     

Whether you are inclined to start an online journal or not is up to you, but MANY here feel it's great support, and a good tool for recognizing/acknowledging what's wrong/right with your day-to-day eating.     (I didn't do one   )

NikkiBell, I think you want and need to be with us - we are here for you.   

Thumbs up   and cheers    and    and    and   and   are ALWAYS readily available!  Just ask, and post!  We're here to help, support and Congratulate along your journey!

Onward and Downward!


----------



## crusin'minnie

Wow, I WISH I had found this board much sooner.   I am a 34 year old mother of 3.  My poor body has seen better days.  Since birth of 3rd DD 3 years ago I have desperately been trying to lose 60lbs.  Weight Watchers is my diet of choice but I cannot seem to stay on track.  I have been losing and gaining the same 5lbs over and over for 3 years.

DH and I made a bet that if I lose 33lbs by November 17, then we go to WDW for Thanksgiving.  If that doesn't motivate me, I don't know what will.

In exploring the WISH forum I am very excited about the Marathon.  I am seriously thinking of signing up for the 2007 marathon.  I need to find out more about how I start to train for that.

So count me in!!


----------



## Keyana

What a great thread!

My name is Keyana, I am a mother of 4, ages 14, 11, 3 and 1.  I am also an RN.  I have had weight struggles my whole life.    Worse since the birth of my fourth child.

I have 90 lbs to loose.  

I am doing WW online, need motivation to stay on track.

On an exciting note...  I just booked our first WDW vacation for Oct 2006, staying in WL.    Good motivation to look good in my pictures.

I look forward to participating!

Keyana


----------



## Belle23

Hello everyone!   My name is Jennifer I am almost 24 and have been over 200 pounds since high school.  I am finally ready to do some life changes and live healthier.  I started in May of 2005 and have lost about 16 pounds so far.  I am just having a slim fast for breakfast and lunch and then I have fish or chicken, baked potatoe with I can't believe it's not butter spray, and then another vegetable.  And to keep my sweet tooth away I have sugar free jello or pudding.  I keep my calories at 1300 or less.  I exercise 60 minutes to the Firm videos about 5 or 6 days a week.  It has been such a huge battle and am not even half way to my goal weight of 150 pounds I am currently at 244 and in May I was at 260.  I have had lots of weeks where nothing has come off and I really can't see that I have lost the 15 pounds, but I really can feel my muscles in my body so I know something is happening.  Well I am really happy to continue my transformation with the Wish board and I really am optimistic about this journey!!!  Also I am going to WDW in Sept. 06 for my 25th Birthday and so I really want to have a blast and maybe even put on a swimming suit and swim!!!  Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Drizzo67

Hi to all WISHers.  I am officially adding my name to your very prestigous group.  Just joined WW this past Friday.  Just got tired of being tired.  Goal is to loss 15-20 lbs by October (20th High School Reunion) and possible 40 by February 2006 (Grand Gathering at WDW).   I enjoy reading all the wonderful posts.  Thanks for all the wonderful information I have read already and I look forward to reading much more.


----------



## bgirl

Hi all. I joined WW *again* last Saturday.  I've been feeling pretty motivated.  My DH is great and helping with shopping and cooking.  My greatest downfall is not planning meals and then it's too late to cook and we grab whatever to eat.  My DD (8) is adjusting to our new eating style better than i expected.  She just goes with the flow and takes 'no' for an answer when she asks for her third snack of the afternoon.  I'm hoping to instill some positive habits in her so she does not have the same weight struggle that i have had all my life.  I'm still not exercising, so I don't know how I'll walk away all those miles to WDW!  
I'm pretty new to this thread, what is the August challenge?
Thanks to all for this thread andd the great support system.


----------



## Mortimer

I am Inspired as well.  I am tired of being tired.  Would like to increase my endurance.  Started walking 3 weeks ago, to get ready for Disney in December. It is wonderful to be able to join a group with similar goals.  My basic plan is walking briskly 45 minutes/day.  Modifying eating (not really dieting) - drink water before meals and with meals, switch to 'lite' food products when practical.  Wait 20 minutes before 2nd serving (if still hungary, I eat it).  Did not have a scale until a week ago, however, I have lost 5 lbs. since then.  I will be doing my 'weigh ins' on Sunday, so this is a perfect day to post.


----------



## kar313

Well I have been lurking oon the WISH boards for a while now.  Love reading the inspirational  and success stories.  I have decided to go for it!  

I lost 30lbs on Michael Thurmond's body makeover last year but just couldn't stick with it.  This time I am just doing a low-carb, low-fat diet, drinking 100 oz of water a day combined with walking. I would like to walk for 1hr each day but since I have done any exercising for a while now it may take me a few weeks to get up to the hour/day.   

I weigh 187 now and would like to get down to about 125.  I am going to start a journal on the "Journal" thread with my goals and rewards.  Still working on them right now.

I can sure use all the help and support I can get and this seems like a great place.


----------



## NeverlandClub23

I'm committed to losing 30 lbs (I'm 167 right now) to get back to my weight before I moved. I'm going to eat better, give up soda, go to the gym three to four nights a week, and not watch TV or get on the internet until after 8 p.m. so I'll hopefully do something more active than sitting on the couch after work. I miss feeling great about myself, and I miss 3/4 of the clothes in my closet!!


----------



## westcliffemom

Count me in!

Stacey From CO


----------



## skbasnett

I just joined Weight Watchers last week and have already lost 2 pounds.  I know, not a ton (haha) but it is something!  Count me in to this one too!!


----------



## karinbelle

Count me in too.  Going back to South Beach as of today.  For the last 3/4 weeks I've been exercising almost every day with very little to show for it (I'm talking 600-900 calories exercised off a day!).  I'm frustrated.  I believe that it's a combination of diet and exercise, but diet is 80%+ of the battle.  I've been pretty good, but not watching what I eat as closely as I should and not drinking enough H2O.

I'm 148 now and would like to be 135 as a short term goal and 125 as a long term goal (from a size 10 to a size 8).  

I've got a little over 9 weeks until our Disney trip.  I hope to reach my goal by then.  Do you think it's possible?  23 pounds in 9 weeks is 2.5 lbs per week.

W.I.S.H. me well.

Karin


----------



## The Blue Fairy

I would like to be counted in.  I want to treadmill one hour a day and drink more water!  I have been trying to motivate myself for days.  Today is the day I will actually follow through with my plan.  Thanks for the incentive!


----------



## disneymom727

I just found this today and I am so excited.  I have recently taken a deeper interest in my health and trying to lose weight.  I started  a couple of weeks ago.  I am trying to eat healthier (I'm picky so it is hard), cut back portions of what I eat and drink lots of water instead of coke.  I also started exercising this week.  I did 3 days which is more than I have done in 3 years!!  I don't really have a support system to help me motivated or hold me accountable so this will really help.  My goal is to lose some weight but mainly to get healthy.  Thanks.


----------



## OnTheDanforth

Hi .. is this where i can go to sign up to be part of WISH?? 

I am not sure what you need to know about me, so i'll give you a quick profile .. 

name is Jay (yes, I am female!!), 33 years old, trying to lose about 30 pounds, on WW (again!!) .. I lost almost 60 pounds a few years ago and put half of it back on again -- job stress, family stress, etc .... 

I'm looking forward to the support of fellow DIS'rs and proving support as well!  
Thanks!
Jay


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

...to take the DIS challenge. First, let me introduce myself. I will be 48 in a few weeks, stand 5'4", weigh 150 lbs. and am a Lifetime WW member. My DH and I will be taking our first DCL cruise in January and it is my desire to lose 20 lbs. and be toned by that time. Weight has ALWAYS been an issue for me and have weighed anywhere from 121 to 168 lbs. I usually need an incentive in order to lose weight and exercise. Last year it was my DS's wedding. I got down to 129 lbs. and was the most toned I had ever been. Then for some reason, I let myself go. Why oh why did I do that??? I worked so hard. Now, it is a struggle even to lose 1 lb.!!! I very much want to be at 130 lbs. for the cruise...we are talking swimsuit here.

I am now back to WW and have hit the exercising again. I truly believe that between the determination, WW, drinking TONS of water and my exercising, I WILL DO IT!!! The DISH Wish board just may be the missing piece of this weight loss puzzle.

COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## Crzy4Dzny

I am sooo ready to start an exercise program & to lose weight.  I want to lose 20 lbs.  Well, ok, I need to lose a LOT more than that, but 20 sounds easier than what I really need to lose.     Katie


----------



## nem75

I have commited myself to getting healthier in two ways. The first is to increase stamina and endurance by exercising 1 hour a day 3-5 times a week. 

The second is to lose 50 pounds. 

I will need all the encouragement I can get, so here I am.

Christy


----------



## aero99

Well I think I need encouragement so I am joining here.  I have been working out for 3 weeks now (I am now up to 40 minutes/day on my recumbant bike).  I have lost 3 lbs which is good for me since I am not a quick loser.  Too bad I have 45lbs to go.

Melissa


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

aero99 said:
			
		

> Well I think I need encouragement so I am joining here. I have been working out for 3 weeks now (I am now up to 40 minutes/day on my recumbant bike). I have lost 3 lbs which is good for me since I am not a quick loser. Too bad I have 45lbs to go.
> 
> Melissa


 
Melissa, welcome! you will meet many people here who are in the same pickle. I am one of them. I lose very slow to the point of utter frustration. Please join us in the journal section and start your very own. Thats where you get so much friendship and support and you can let it all hang out.


----------



## one_cat

Four weeks ago I started with LA Weight Loss.  At that time I weighed an astonishing (for me) 293 pounds.  My goal is 170.  My counselor claims it will take a bit more than a year for me to hit my goal.  So far after 4 weeks I'm down 13 pounds.  Wish me luck.


----------



## disneymom727

One Cat  that is awesome.  Congratulations on losing 13lbs.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## DisneyRose

After 30 my metabolism has seized so I want to join your wish Challenge to lose a few pounds, exercise and get healthy.


----------



## mykittenhatesyou

I'm definitely joining...planning on doing a whole lot of walking and maybe some leisure sports as well.  Oh yeah, and way less desserts!


----------



## mindystar

I want to be a W.I.S.H. member too!  My plan is to do the FIRM exercise tapes, and follow their monthly exercise plan.  When I do exercise I always think twice about what is going into my mouth, and whether I'm really hungry or just bored.  I also will make sure I drink 8 glasses of water--I already do that   So it'll be a good start.  Next May my sister will be getting married down in WDW and then will be our family vacation.  I want to look and feel good while we are down there celebrating, and for the pictures that will hang on family walls for the rest of my life


----------



## Belle23

mindystar said:
			
		

> I want to be a W.I.S.H. member too!  My plan is to do the FIRM exercise tapes, and follow their monthly exercise plan.  When I do exercise I always think twice about what is going into my mouth, and whether I'm really hungry or just bored.  I also will make sure I drink 8 glasses of water--I already do that   So it'll be a good start.  Next May my sister will be getting married down in WDW and then will be our family vacation.  I want to look and feel good while we are down there celebrating, and for the pictures that will hang on family walls for the rest of my life





Good luck!  I started doing the firm tapes that involve the fanny lifter except I dont have the fanny lifter, but I have the 3 tapes and the sculpting stick and just a regular step.  I started doing the tapes in May of 05 and by July I had lost 15 lbs.  I was watching what I ate but not that well.  Then in July I started having slim fast for break fast and lunch and then a baked potatoe, green veggie and grilled chicken. I am also getting at least 8 glasses of water in a day.  I try not to go over 1200 calories and I exercise about 5 or 6 times a week for one hour.  Once every week or two I have a cheat day.  I think the cheat day has helped me not to plato(Spelling?).  Since July I have lost 12 pounds.  Anyway, I know you will look great for your sisters wedding and how lucky is she to have it at WDW!!   I am also trying to work hard for my next trip next May to WDW.  So good luck and have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## DisneyKT

Hi This is a great thread.  Right now Im in a size 12 my short term goal is to get to a 10. My long term goal is to get back down to my original size 6. Wishful thinking on my part oh I hope not.  

Congrats to all who have lost.


----------



## MonkeyPants

realized I never posted in this thread    started on 8/17


----------



## dvcmbr94

I've been checking out the posts here for the past year.  I'm ready to step up to the challenge!  My goal is to lose 50 pounds by eating more sensibly and exercising.  This weight loss will help improve my blood pressure and prevent type 2 diabetes.  I keep wanting to get started but find reasons to put it off.  Hopefully with all the support I see here I'll really do this.  And the biggest benefit will be if my DH sees my success and gets motivated also.  Thanks for being here!


----------



## lovehoney

I want to join the WISH challenge.  I will use portion control, exercise and yoga to help me become healthy, strong and lighter (Goal weight is 160).   I plan on exercising aerobically 4-6 hours a week and yoga for 1/2 hour twice a week.  For portion control - I will eat sensibly with normal size portions (will follow what WW recommends).

I've always been overweight and have lost and gained hundreds of pounds.  I have tried many programs (I think I joined WW about 5 times) and most of them work.  I just haven't found what works for me.  

I think Oprah is a very good role model.  She tried so many weight loss programs that failed for her, but she kept trying and finally found what works for her.  I did the same thing when I quit smoking 12 years ago.  It took me 5 times before I quit for good.

I'm so glad I found this site on DIS.  I can't wait to visit often.


----------



## DisneyPinDiva

Okay... I saw so many of those little WISH Icons in peoples sigs on the Cruise boards that I just had to check it out.  I have 2 cruises worth of weight to lose.... and then some... so my Dr doesn't put me on cholesterol medicine.  I am going to try weight watchers on my own.  I got the books from some friends and have tried the points thing for almost a week now.  I have not weighed myself again since I am in Orlando at the moment and don't have a scale.   I'm going to try and walk or swim every day too.  Look forward to "meeting" all of you and getting some support.  I really really need support because I have NO willpower.


----------



## uratoon

Ok,  I want to join the WISH challenge!
I just had a baby in April and I need to lose 120 lbs.
My goal weight is 140!  I got a Gazelle for Christmas so I can walk on it every day.  
I have no willpower and I hate exercise so this is going to be tough, but I need to start looking out for myself.

I also need to get in shape so I can walk around EPCOT without needing CPR!


----------



## DisneyPinDiva

Welcome Stacy... I just joined too.... we can be no willpower buddies...LOL.   For example... right now I really have the munchies and I want to eat some snack mix or pretzels or popcorn or SOMETHING!  Instead I am drinking water and playing on the computer so I don't think about it!   I was really good yesterday.. did 15 laps of the pool.  Thought I would need CPR afterwards but I made it.  Today... rain rain rain so I'm stuck. Living in FL in the summer really puts the kybosh on outdoor exercise!!


----------



## DisneyPinDiva

Well I weighed my self finally this morning and I have lost 3 pounds since starting WW last week!   Whoo hoooo!  I never thought I'd lose that much in one week.  Esp since I was bad last Saturday!     I don't really feel like I've lost any though... but  it sure is good motivation to keep going.


----------



## uratoon

Wow!  Thats great!!  Keep up the good work!

I have started trying to drink water when I think about snacking!  It ends up that I'm drinking alooooot of water!


----------



## DisneyPinDiva

Thanks!
Are there other threads to post on as well?   I'm lost in this section of the DIS... normally I hang out in the Cruise threads...  
Where do you get all the cute little WISH icons?  What are all those challenges I see?  Where are they.. a different thread?  
Doing okay today.  I really need motivation to get out and walk.  It's 87 degrees with a heat index of 95º... ugh.


----------



## KimRaye

DisneyPinDiva said:
			
		

> Are there other threads to post on as well?


Oh yes!   Just like the other 'boards' you visit, there's a Main Page, with lots of threads.  Click on the W.I.S.H. above, and it'll take you there!  Hope you find some threads that interest you!


----------



## JnEsWDWMom

I started my journal for accountability yesterday and I'm on day two of my challenge.  Just reading these boards have given me so much support already.

~~Lynn  ~~


----------



## JKJK

I would lke to join W.I.S.H.  I just started my program and Im glad to have a place to go for support.  Im hoping to make some new friends here!


----------



## Stepharia

I've checked out this board a few times and want to join.  I joined WW two weeks ago and have lost 5.2lbs already.  It's great to have a place to go to for support on non-meeting days.  I'm hoping to lose 100lbs.  I've tried different things and they worked but then I went back to old habits and I gain back so I'm hoping WW is the plan for me.


----------



## CharityLynn

I am in for this any support will be greatly appreciated.  I started my way to healthier living in June of this past year. I was going to Curves but we moved and I just can't seem to get there sio for now I am doing DVD's and eating healthier and watching portions.

I was measured at curves on 3/7 here are the measurements from that time.
BUST	43
WAIST	40.75
ABDOMEN	43.75
HIPS	47
THIGHS	27.5
ARMS	13.25
WEIGHT	215.25
BODY FAT	39.20%

And this is what I have as of 9/16
Bust	42.25
Waist	
Abs	39.75
Hips	43
Thighs	24
Arms	12.75
Weight	191


I have had a hard time these past couple weeks I haven't really gained or lost anything.  So I am coming to WISH for support and advice to help me work towards my goal.


----------



## frogmommy

Hi!  I'm new on the boards and I'd like to join WISH.  I tend to do a pretty good job of watching what I eat, but I get discouraged because I constantly seem to lose and gain the same 5 pounds no matter what I do.  One thing I have never really been consistant about is journaling, so I want to give it a try.

I have been exploring the GI diet.  I've been searching for a diet that focuses on reducing refined sugar and processed foods, and this one seems to do that.  I know I still need to watch portions and fat/calorie content though.  I have my handy dandy point calculator from when I was doing WW and I use it when I have nutrional content to plug in.  Unfortunately none of the recipies from the GI diet books list nutritional content.  If anyone can suggest a free calculator I would really appreciate it - I was spoiled by the one on WW.com.  I know about fitday, but it doesn't do recipes.

For excersise, I am trying to follow the body for life plan (alternating cardio with strength training 6 days/week).  I missed a day of cardio this week because I broke my toe the night before.   It doesn't hurt anymore so I'm back on track.

What else?  I'm 36 years old and weigh 195.  I'm 5'3" small boned yet full figured.  I think somewhere between 135-140 is a healthy weight for me.  My goal is to lose 60 lbs, though I would probably be estactic with 50.


----------



## frogmommy

BTW, I have tried twice to start a journal, but each time I try I get a message that the thread is a duplicate of one I've started in the last 5 minutes, yet when I look for it  - no thread.  Huh?


----------



## CharityLynn

You're not the only one, I've been trying to post a questiong for 3 days now...


----------



## MickeyDee

Hello everyone!  I've been lurking here at the DIS for several months.  I recently rejoined Weight Watchers in an effort to lose weight and get healthy, so I thought I'd love to be a part of this challenge in preparation for my trip to the World next August!  I look forward to being an active part of this board!!!


----------



## MARCIAKAZ

I'm ready to take this challenge!  The DIS has been very helpful to me so far, so after reading through some of the posts on this thread I think W.I.S.H. is for me. What a friendly and supportive group!  

Last year, I lost 42 pounds in 6 months using a combination of Atkins and exercise--mostly walking.  My weight loss goal at that time was 89 pounds.  Since then I maintained for a while, but have gained back 5 pounds in the last couple of months.  I've been going through a lot of personal crisis, so was pretty happy to just maintain without gaining, but now....I'm ready to get back to _progress_!  

About me:  41 years old, married, full-time job, and mom of DD17, DS15, and DD11.  My new goal is to lose 55 pounds, (and would LOVE to do it before our next WDW trip, June 2006) but I'm not sure which program is the best one for me.  Atkins definitely worked, but I just can't see me restricting carbs so drastically for the rest of my life.  Walking just doesn't seem to be getting me results like it used to, but it is the ultimate in convenience.  I know that whatever changes I make, it will have to be for the rest of my life, or this body will slide back into it's old fat self in no time at all!    

Please feel free to throw any suggestions or advice my way.


----------



## digiMom

Hello, everyone!

I'm new posting here.  I joined the "150 club" thread, and that's where I learned about this one.

I need to lose about 30 lbs to get into the 150's.  I have a little side bet going with DH.  If I can lose 30lbs by February, we can go to WDW next spring (probably early May).  Otherwise, we won't go until late fall 2006.

I haven't set up exact exercise goals or specific diet plan.  I have a hard time keeping a journal.  So basically I've done the following:

walk at least everyother day, at least 30 minutes each
strength exercises (sit-ups, etc) 2 nights/week
no eating after 8pm
drink water (5-8 glasses/day)
no more soda

After about two weeks, I've lost 2 lbs.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Andrea

Add me in also i would like to lose 35 pounds total and i have lost about 5 pounds or so

all i have been doing right now is watching what i eat, stop eating everything on my plate, just stop eating when i am full even if there is food left

trying to cut out sodas and candy and i have totally cut ice cream out for now woohoo


----------



## JustAshe

I'm in!  I'm Ashe, and I've lost about 50 pounds so far, but have another 100 to go.  I'm doing a combination of portion control and South Beach.  I'm also trying hard to get in walking 2-3 times a week on the treadmill. 

Thanks for letting me join in.


----------



## applechips

Hi! I want to take the WISH challenge too!  3.5 weeks ago I started Weight Watchers and have lost 8 lbs so far.  I began walking in earnest last week.  Both me and dh have to lose weight, me-- for my kids so I can have more energy to play with them and dh because his doc told him to lose 20 lbs because he is at risk for diabetes.


----------



## dis4harley

I'm in. I am doing a low-carb thing, a lot of water, trying to start walking.
I started 1 month ago and have lost 14 pounds. Want to lose at least 75- 100.  I would love to lose 50 before Disney in March '06.  I will need all the support I can get to do that.


----------



## imaaagination

Hi everyone!   

I would love to join the WISH Challenge!  I am getting married on May 20, 2006 and don't want to have any regrets about what I should have done when I put on my dress!

I've started and stopped WW several times since getting engaged, but I'm hoping this is the time I'll stick with it.  Basically, I will be following the WW plan but not going to meetings.  I'm hoping to lose 35 lbs before my wedding.

Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## livingthedream

Yup.  I'm in.  I have been planning this trip for 6 years and then life keeps throwing us a curve ball.  The curve balls have started me stress-eating (aka binging on junk food waaaaaaay too much).  I was gestational diabetic almost 15 years ago, and yet I am to the point of bringing home treats from the grocery store and binging on them when no one is home.  How dumb is that?!!!  I know full-blown diabetes could be just around the corner and yet I am having trouble stopping.

That said, I realized I don't want to cart this extra 15 lbs around on our trip to WDW on Nov 30th.  Therefore, I have been walking my dog about 2 - 3 miles just about every day for the last couple of months, and I just started the Scarsdale Medical Diet this week.  It is the only diet I have have ever done (14 years ago) to lose my "baby fat" when my first son was born, and it worked for me then (I have slowly crept up and down since then).  I have already lost 3 pounds in 4 days, but got bad news today about something so ordered pizza for supper tonight instead of eating healthy.    I HAVE to stop giving in to these impulses.  I want to stop.  Hopefully WISH can keep me motivated!!


----------



## Disneylvr729

Hi everyone.... I would like to join your group to have more support with weight watchers. I just started but I have been walking 40 min with friends at work and family. I am hoping for my long term goal to loose 90 pounds... right now I would be happy with 5.   

Thank you all!!!!

Tanya


----------



## TomB'sWidow

Hi everyone   I would like to join the wish challenge. Iam a stress eater and always have been the last few years have been extremely stressful
I became a mother again at 37 in 2000 total shock   very difficult pregnacy had gestational diabetes & ovarian cysts was on bed rest, baby was born 6 weeks early and then in 2002 my husband passed away of lung cancer at the age of 43. So I feel my life has been out of control for the last few years. I have no idea what I weigh I am going tobuy a scale tommorrow, I am going to start with watching what I eat,exercise and try to take care of me again instead of everyone else. I am hoping with this boards support I can achieve my goal.


----------



## wintergreen

Sign me up!

I need to:

1) stop smoking immediately!
2) exercise more consistently!
3) lose 10% of my weight so that I can fit into my clothes again!

I love the Dis, and am hoping that I can find inspiration here to meet my goals.  Thanks!


----------



## janiejake

Hello~~Would like to join in. Goal for me is 50# and to walk  , and   alot more.  Heading into snowy weather pretty quick, so it will be mall-walking~just got to walk early before the smells of the  food places in the mall permeate the air (I swear the smells contain calories     ).  My plan is to just cut calories(get rid of that junk/fast food)  and improve what I eat.  Looking forward to casting a smaller shadow in the Florida


----------



## mlg32

Hi -- I would like to join the Wish Challenge. I just had baby girl #3 2 months ago and I need to lose 45lbs(12 left from pregnancy weight and 33 that I have needed to lose for far to long)! I want to lose the weight to feel better about myself, look better for my husband and to be a good role model for my daughters. I currently try to go to aerobics class 3 times a week but with school schedules, and baby I sometimes just make it 2 times. So my plan is to exercise at home when I miss class and join weight watchers online, and get and give help and support from other WISH members. We are planning on returing to Disney in May 2006 so I am making that my goal date which is about 7lbs a month!


----------



## JnEsWDWMom

I had joined WISH a few weeks ago, but was injured at work and had to deal with that.  I am hereby renewing my commitment to lose 20 pounds, exercise every day excepy Sunday and drink more water!  I have a Disney trip coming the first week in December and I want to at least have a good start.  Thanks for your support.  Off to get my clippie!

~~Lynn~~


----------



## cass'mom

Hi,

I'd like to take the WISH challenge.  I need to get healthy so that I can be around for my girls.  Plus I had gestational diabetes with my last pregnancy and since my dad is diabetic, I have a good 80% chance of getting Type 2 in 5 years if I don't change my lifestyle.

 I've been doing WW at home with the program I bought a number of years ago (and never did beyond a week).  I started 5 weeks ago and I've lost 19.5 pounds so far. I have about 70 pounds to go.  I am hoping to continue to exercise as I started that a month ago and don't ever recall exercising consistently before that time.  I am doing Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds and this week I started alternating it with Billy Blanks' Tae Bo the Power Within.  Water...I really need to get on the ball with that one.

We have a cruise planned on DCL for May '06 and I would very much like to be no more than 20 pounds from my goal by that time.  Thanks for everyone's posts as it's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## KimRaye

cass'mom said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyone's posts as it's good to know I'm not alone.


NO ONE on the WISH Board is ever Alone!  Ever!  There's someone here, going through it, or been there, done that!  

I WISH All the New WISHers great success!!!  Onward and Downward!!!   You've taken the first step! 

HURRAY FOR YOU, AND YOUR LOVED ONES!!!


----------



## honeybee213

I'm joining today. I've already lost 35 pounds, but have at least another 25 that I want to lose. I pledge to eat more consistently and to walk at least 25 minutes a day. I lost my weight initially by eating more frequent meals. My life has changed a lot since then, so I've been plateaued. So I'm hoping that all your support and motivation will help me overcome that plateau, and keep reaching for that goal.


----------



## JawsCPA

I've been visiting these boards for 2 months or so, and finally visited the WISH board.  I (along with millions) started a dieta and exercise plan 1/1/05.  I lost 10 pounds by mid-February.  Then, I went back to my old habits.  Always an excuse for not exercising.  So, I am posting to sign up - hope it will keep me accountable.  I need to lose 50 lbs.  We are planning an Orlando trip in June 2006.  If I don't get the weight off, I will not make in the Florida SUN!!!  My plans are to exercise 3-5 times a week, drink water, and cut down on the bread.


----------



## Haley'smom

I am trying to get back into the habit of excersizing/going to the gym 3x a week. DH and I go together and this is the first week that we have consistently made the effort. We are going on our first DCL this February and I would like to be in good shape for vacation.


----------



## 2BWEDDNDIS

I WOULD LOVE TO TAKE THE WISH CHALLENGE!!  I will be getting married in WDW in June of 2006, so it is well time for me to start getting back into shape, and lose weight!!  I am doing WW and will be running and lifting weights 5 days a week!!  WISH me luck!


----------



## Tiffann4k

I would also love to take the WISH challenge

I am 5'4 and my starting weight as of Nov. 1 was 235 , I would love to get to a size 14 and around 165 lbs even though that is still too high of a BMI....but one step at a time, my first major goal is to get to 225


----------



## DizneeDreamer

I am taking the WISH Challenge!

I need to lose 67#'s in the next year. I will be 40 next October and will be celebrating with my daughter on her 21st birthday at Disney World! 

I want to be in a healthier place before we go. My plan is still undefined, but I have finally made up mind to get started. I start with no fast food, no soft drinks and a lot more water. 

WISH me luck!

Sunny


----------



## arkansas mom

Hi, everybody!   
Well, I think it's time.  There are so many things I need to get a handle on in my life.  The list of things I need to work on is always changing, but the weight is always right there at the top of the list.  I believe I gave up years ago thinking that it was just too...hopeless.  But I know it isn't.  I'm better than that.  I owe it to myself and my family to get it together.  I think I'll hang around this board and see what I can pick up and decide on a plan from there.


----------



## buzzmom3

Sign me up!  i just started WW last month and I've already lost 12 pounds!  Right now I weigh 178lbs and I want to get down to 145lb.  I want to look good for my next trip and definitly want to lose some weigh before I get pregnant again.  Don't want to have to lose twice as much weight.


----------



## cheerful chickadee

I would like to join the challenge also, I'm just starting today. We're going back to WDW in April and I want to lose some poundage by then. 

Last week we watched a video from our 2004 WDW trip and I was disgusted by how much weight I've gained since then, I was so thin back then! I quit smoking in the last year and have packed on the pounds, it's been a very rough road. I also know that this time of year is going to make this twice as hard for me since I love sweets and the Holidays are coming! *pout*


----------



## GorshGoofy

I just got back from a Land/Sea week.  Between the Epcot Food and Wine Festival and 4 days on the Wonder I've gained 5 pounds.  Yes, I can eat a prime rib at Parrot Cay when the Wonder is rolling through 8-13 foot seas.  (I didn't believe it either, but I did it!)  I've been fighting to lose even a few pounds for the past several months.  Now, I need to set a new goal toward energy and stamina and weight loss before I go on a 17 day trip to the middle east.  Besides, I've been talking to an old girlfriend from 10 years ago who knew me when I was 60 pounds lighter and running/walking 3-5 miles a night.  I hope to see her for the first time in a month or so.  How's that for extra motivation?


----------



## tialucy

Hi,  I'm going to take the Challenge.  I'm looking forward to it.  A big thank you to MINNIESPAL who has given me the motivation to go on a healthy diet.  I recently lost weight on a very expensive and unhealthy diet and of course the weight did not stay off, it's all back..... mainly on my backside !!!!!!!!!  Making phone calls now to local gym and local WW.  Thanks to everyone on here.... I love the way you all encourage and help each other....  I would love to be a part of it it you'll have me!!!    My goal is to lose 35 pounds !!  and keep it off !!


----------



## Disneylvr729

Hey all.. I haven't been able to get on lately due to work.. But I just weighed in at the Doctors again and I have lost a whopping 20 lbs now... WHOO HOOO.. I have been walking 3 times a day at work (around the building 2 times each and it is a large building) and watching what I am eating... Man I miss my pepsi!!!!

WHOO Hooo only 70 more to go!!!


----------



## NicRI

Hey, what a better day to start... Turkey day!!  

A little late for my cruise that's coming up in a few weeks, but never too late to start.  I'm looking to lose about 65 lbs.  I'm going to start walking again, and maybe eventyally running and watching what I eat.  

I like the WW points plan, but if I just eat a well balanced meal, and limit the sugar and fat, all should go well.  My down fall is there isn't a french fry I've met I haven't liked.  

The bigest loser has got me motivated.... I hope Suzie wins!  And my 2yo DD!  I love her to pieces, and want to make sure I see her grow up.  Now to convince my DH to join me.

Take care, and keep up the good work people!


----------



## monkeygirl

I would love to join in on the WISH Challenge!  I have already lost 23 pounds on my own but I would love the extra support to help me thru the tough weeks!  Especailly now that the Holidays are here.


----------



## PaulaSue

Hi, I just figured out I should check in here.  

My story...  Right now I am 3 pounds less than when I got married (not my heaviest before marriage   ). My first goal is to be 20 pounds less my Wedding weight by our 10th Anniversary in May.

I never seemed to gain weight preggo (gained 24 ish lbs. and lost a week or two later) but nursing seemed to pile it on. I was 30 pounds heavier my Wedding weight once DD2 weaned.  I lost 50 pounds after my DD2 weaned, with diet pills and exercise so I know I can do it.  Diet stopped when I got preggo with DD3.   

I did lose 20 with WW while nursing my DD3 but since then stopped WW and regular exercise and gained 10ish back in 1 1/2 years.  (Boy talk about shock when I learned about portion sizes at WW.  No wonder, I was clueless about what I had been eating, I knew it was bad but not that bad.   )

After that my next goal is to lose 32 pounds more to hit the BMI goal of healthy weight (140) but I would be happy if it would just say 150.

I have always been heavy (123 in 8th grade is a vivid memory of shame in gym class) and as a child of divorce I have eating issues that I use food as a comfort item.

I so want to be a HOT Mama by our Anniverary. I have been saying that for a while but today is the day to get back on the wagon and stay on it. So I joined December challenge and 150 club.


----------



## KilimanjaroSafaris78

Hi Everyone. I am new here. My name is Ali,and I am 27 years old. I currently weigh 388 pounds. I have hypertension( average reading 215/120),type 2 diabetes,and high cholesterol. I went to the doctor Monday,and he was frank with me that I didn't lose weight soon, I could die or have a heart attack. He suggested gastric bypass,but I really don't want to do that. I have never really exersised or cared about my weight. What do yall suggest?


----------



## schatz5k

Hi,

Well I 'd say you took the first step and got involved with us.  Go to the thread that say 150 lbs care to join.  This a a group of us who are looking toward the 150's..  Full of motivation.  My mom had Type 2 diabetes.  She passes due to all the complications of the disease.  She was a young 68.  She, unlike you did not want to help herself and bucked the doctor's every chance she got. Instead of fighting with her to eat right and excerise, I just decided she would die doing exactly what she wanted to do.   And she did.

I would say tomorrow when you get up in the morning walk around your drive way or someplace where you can start you new HABIT of excerising.  Or walk in place for 5 minutes.  Than the next day add an additonal minute or an additonal lap.  You can do this, and we will be there to cheer you on.  

Thanks for coming to us and letting us help you


----------



## disneediva

Hi All,
My name is Wendy and I am taking the challange also.We just booked our Magical cruise for next December and I need to lose the weight also. I live in New Orleans and survived Katrina so this should be easy right!!Problem is I bought a new scale after we lost our old one in the flood and was stunned when I stood on it and saw 250 when did that happen. I don't know about ya'll but I swear when I look in the mirror  it must be with skiny glasses on. So here we go ......


----------



## connorsmom911

I'm getting started on WW (again), so add me to the list!!


----------



## momsully

I've skimmed this board a few times but finally decided last Thursday to really make an effort and loose this weight.  I have a goal to loose 50 pounds by next June.  I have not had a Coke in four days and am trying to eat better.  I also walked on the treadmill this morning for 45 minutes.  This is something I really want to do so I hope to be spending alot of time here and getting some good tips.


----------



## GorshGoofy

I've been struggling for the past few months with an irregular exercise schedule.  I'm taking karate and trying to walk but often find that one excuse after another keeps me from working toward that goal.  My weight has remained steady other than a recent 2.5 pound loss.  So, I'm 5'2" at 197 pounds.  I have signed up with Men's Health for their 5 week new year's program and will register for karate and for gym priviledges at the college where my karate class is held.  I need to get into better shape before a big trip overseas and in the hope that there might be a new lady in my life.  How's that for motivation?  It's time to get serious!!  The big 5-0 is approaching and some things need to change!


----------



## p2oh

I am really going to do it. I have a looooong way to go, but I am going to do. My work has added a WW meeting durring lunch and a new bike room. I don't have any excuses not to. Hope to loose 75-100 by my Oct. trip.


----------



## NicRI

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays All!

Well, I did it... lost my first 10 pounds....  I wish I could tell you it was hard, but with the holiday rush and fitting in our first DCL Cruise two weeks ago... I don't really know how that all happened.  Guess I've been really busy, no time for snacking.  

I choose to lose weight for me.  And to help me keep up with my 2yo DD.  Whatever you choose as your motivation, I hope you stick with it.  There are always set backs, just remember what motivated you to begin with.  

Good luck all.... see you in the New Year!


----------



## mom2boys

Count me in - again.  I started South Beach & the Y 1.5 yrs ago.  Lost in the induction phase & never figured out the second phase (never spent the time).  Naturally I gained back all I lost & then some.  The only time I've ever weighed this much was when I was in my last trimester of pregnancy.  
I know I felt better when I was exercising at the Y even though I rarely made it more than 2x per week.  
Last week I went to Curves & made an appt for an introductory workout.  I was an hour late for my appt today but I did go.  I was trained on the machines & did a circuit by myself.  I think this is something I can & will do so I signed up.  DH said he'd pay for my membership.  I did pay for the initail fee & 1st month from DH's checking account.  However, I feel like I need to have the monthly draw from my own account to keep me motivated.
I liked the way I felt when I did go to the Y.  DH wants to go to Colorado this summer & I'd like to do more hiking with him & our boys.  I also need to loss some serious weight - at least 50 lbs.  But I don't intend to make the weight loss my primary focus in the beginnig.  It will come naturally at first since I haven't been exercising lately.
I am counting on my fellow DISers for some moral support.  I know from past experience that this is a great place to find support.  Thanks for being there. 

Yvonne


----------



## bigolive9

My husband and I are starting to try to lose weight.  We are going to do some sort of activity every day, even if it is just walking the dog for 15 minutes.  We also are going to start writing down everything we eat.  Next grocery day (1/13) we are going to have all of our meals planned out, and we are going to stock up on veggies.  We are going to start taking our lunches to work ( which will also help with $$).  I have the Rachel Ray "Get Real Meals" Cookbook, as well as a large WW cookbook, so we are planning to use those to start planning healthy meals. 
I am only 25, and 5'6" almost 188 pounds.  This is not good. My dad's side of the family has always had weight issues, so I will have to fight against that, but I know we can do it.  I have learned a lot from reading on the boards, and I hope that I can learn more weight loss techniques!


----------



## PrincessAngelika

Hello everyone!!

This is my first "official" post and I would like to join the challenge!!
Of course, I resolved on new years eve to lose weight..not only for my health but also because DH and I are planning an anniversary/birthday trip to WDW in October, and I want to have the stamina to do the parks..I also want to fit into the rides...lol    
My weight loss goal by October is AT LEAST 50 pounds.  
Thanks for listening and I'll stop back in to give support!!

Angelika


----------



## hdecker

I'm in.  I've joined the jan challenge and the drinking water one.  I  know I can do it this time.


----------



## Jennifer S

I'm new here too. I have been exercising since last January- very proud of myself- but I also want to eat healthier. My goal is to lose 20 pounds by June. We are going to Mexico and I want to feel better walking around in a bathing suit.


----------



## Foxfiregrrl

My name is Amber.  I am 27 and weigh about 205.  I am 5' 9".  I was maybe 210 at my heaviest before we lost weight the last time.  I would like to lose 65 pounds.  I would like to lose the first 50 by July 1st.  That is a big goal, but I think if I work hard and stay motivated I can do it.  

	My DH and I are planning to start a family around the beginning of next year. I have stated many times that I want to lose weight and get in better shape before we try to conceive.  I want to be a healthy mother and be pretty while I'm pregnant.  Another motivating factor is that this summer will be DH and my ten year high school reunion.  I would really like to lose weight before going to that.  

	You guys are so nice and supportive.  I plan to join the January challenges and add my picture to the photo album thread.  I really need this accountability.   
         I plan to walk at least 5 days a week starting at 1 mile and working my way up.  I am going to start eating healthier foods and smaller portions.


----------



## liv4god4evr

I am going to take the Wish callenge. I have two little girls and I want them to grow up healthy and they aren't going to do that if Mommy doesn't. I want to lose 100 lbs by our next Disney trip in Nov. Wish me luck!

Amy


----------



## schatz5k

good luck  You have come to the right place.  The people on these threads are all very supportive and motivating.


----------



## dismom9761

I would like to join.Last January I started WW and lost about 25 lbs to get to my goal weight.Well since July I have gained it back plus 5 more.On Tuesday I started following WW again and already have more energy.I want to lose the 30 lbs and keep it off this time.I also want to try for a minimum of 15 minutes of exercise a day.

So do you copy the clippie of what you want to lose or where you are in your journey??


----------



## disneyfanforever

I definitely need to join.  I already have joined in some of the challenges but wanted to check in here as well.  I really hope I can lose the weight this time.  I really feel like I have the determination and hopefully the willpower this time.


----------



## Maherae

Help the newbie to W.I.S.H., please! I have already enjoyed the Trips Report forum, and now this is the place I want to be! I'm using the Mayo clinic plan and incorporating exercise (treadmill) 30 minutes a day. What are the different challenges about..i.e., January Exercise Challenge, January Challenge, Valentine Challenge? I need all of the motivation I can get!! 

Oops!! _If you look hard enough you can find it_!!! Got the info about the January Exercise and the January Challenge.....


----------



## engagedatWDW

This seems like a great way to get (and stay) motivated. I've gotten a lot of great tips already. I do most of my posting on the Weddings & Honeymoons and lurking around everywhere else. My DF and I just booked our DFTW for next Nov at the WP so I've started my wedding diet. Monday I started the Special K Challenge and after two weeks will focus on eating more veggies and less sugar/carbs - I'm vegetarian so life without pasta is hard to imagine. I also have started my workout plan that incorporates elliptical training, yoga and The Firm workout DVDs for strength training mostly. I've learned the easiest way for me to stick with exercise is to do it everyday for at least 30 minutes so that's my plan! My goal is to lose 5 lbs a month for 6 months - that should put me at a more comfortable weight, but ultimately I'd like to lose 60 lbs within the next year and a half.


----------



## Carys

Hi everybody! Count me in for the WISH Challenge!  
Like most people, I'd like to lose some weight. Mainly though I want to get healthier, fitter, and start some good habits. After 5 years of University, in February I'm moving out of home to a new city and a new full-time job. So rather than having a single weight-loss goal, my aims for the moment are:
1. To have a proper exercise plan, so I can set up good life habits and hopefully stay away from the family history of Type 2 diabetes.
2. To actively look for and try proper nutricious recipes, so I don't fall into the trap of simply making easy meals, or using microwave meals, or buying out all the time.  

Now for The Plan(!):
1. Dust off the exercise tapes and pilates dvds, set aside some time each day to exercise, and make sure I prioritise that time for exercise over other things - my health is worth putting the time into.
2. Each week specifically make an effort to find and try cooking at least one healthy recipe that I have never made before, and then keep a track of the recipes in a single notebook if they're a success.
3. Use short-term goals to keep my weight on the downwards track at a sustainable pace - I know crash diets don't work, and I'm not allowed to set myself up for failure at any point by going on one.

That's my starting place - now to put the plan into action   Thanks everyone!


----------



## ImprovGal

Count me in for the WISH challenge!
I'm 33, but turning 34 later this month.  ACK!!!!  I can't possibly be that old!
Right now, my goal is to lose 55 pounds (with mini goals along the way!).  I had lost about 15 previously via Weight Watchers.. then let 8 creep back up on me before I returned to my food journaling and stopped further damage.  I'm kind of doing some research and looking for some structure of a new plan.  In the meantime I've joined the "New Year, New You" challenge and have been keeping a food journal and counting WW points (not going to meetings, though).  I do tend to weigh myself daily (I think that's partly how I finally stopped the regain creep, though).  I'm single and don't like cooking for myself so I rely on convenience foods.  I've tried to make an effort to switch to healthier choices (looking for choices lower in fat, higher in fiber).  I also used to eat out quite a bit (nearly every meal) and I've been able to swap out consistently 2 out of 3 meals for grocery stuff; I've even had a few days where all 3 meals came from the supermarket.  In the past I've tried several different "prepared food" options, too.. I didn't like Nutrisystem, Zone Nation was ok, but not worth the money for me.  I did really like Diet-to-Go but they're just not in the budget at the moment (need to get a better handle on my winter heating costs first).  

I'd love any suggestions.  I did just order a book called "The Supermarket Diet" which looks like it will have some good ideas for healthier supermarket convenience food.  

I'm working on getting myself back into the gym routine.  I've been able to make a habit of 1 day a week with 60 minutes of stationary bike.  I'm trying to add in a 2nd day of similar cardio, too.  I also wear a pedometer every day and track my mileage (I'm trying to finish a walk from WDW to DL -- it's taking a bit longer than I'd planned).  

Whew!  Time to add the clippie, I think!


----------



## taeja71

Count me in the group of WISHers! I want to be more consistant with exercising and eating better.


----------



## scojos

hi my name is tracy and i am a diet and nutrition teacher in the uk, yes we teach food in high schooll...
despite this i would still like to lose so weight, i lost 35 pounds for our visit in 2004 so have less to lose this time, but id still like to join in. Anything i can do to help?
ps im a ww dieter, and know the plan inside out if anyone has any questions...

thanks tracy
xx


----------



## KimRaye

WELCOME Tracy!





			
				scojos said:
			
		

> ps im a ww dieter, and know the plan inside out if anyone has any questions...


Check in on the WW weekly weigh-in thread!   ALL WWs there!  

Thursday the 12th is my 2 YEAR WW Anni!!


----------



## Maherae

Yea! Today is my weigh in day..down 4 pounds since I started!! One more and I get to trade up my banner!!!


----------



## carissanboys

I'm a long time lurker here at disboards, but we're finally ready to start planning our first trip to Disney for next year so I hope to be a more active member.  I've also started a new resolution this year to get healthier!  Since January 1st I've started exercising at least 5 times a week and just trying to eat healthier foods.  I do Walk Away the Pounds in the mornings and I go for a 30-60 minute walk in the evenings.  I look forward to taking the W.I.S.H. Challenge!


----------



## thotfulspot

I'm back on WISH and looking forward to a fabulous start to 2006!  I lost 33 pounds with lots of help from this wonderful board in 2004, and maintained that loss for over a year, then got a bit swamped with daily life last year and gradually (and not-so-gradually in the pre-Christmas weeks) put about 10 pounds back on.  I'm ready to jump back into the South Beach life and lose what I had regained and even more, so that I can get right down to the me that I know is in there!  

Hello, again, WISH, I've missed you!!  (And all the fantastic, supportive, motivated people here!!)


----------



## smilie

Decided to join the W.I.S.H. list.   DH and I have decided to eat a little more healthier, adding LOTS of water to our diets.  We've also joined a gym so we can regularly exercise.  We came to the conclusion that we weren't living as healthy as we could and we needed to do something about it.  So by visiting these boards I know I'll be able to keep motivated.


----------



## stacy347

Hi, everyone!    

I haven't checked in for awhile now but I've been watching my portions and trying to be more active and when I went to the doctor this week, I was down 3 lbs from about a month ago     It's not huge but I'll take any loss over a gain!  Hoping to be more structured now with my exercise...hopefully that will kick things up a bit for me.

Congrats to all who are losing and good luck to everyone trying!!


----------



## catm

Okay, I'm in!  I'm 49 and was just diagnosed with diabetes type 2 in  oct.  I've been doing great on the diet and have already lost 25 pounds, but need to lose at least another 50. I've been pretty strict with myself and have been able to keep my sugars pretty low.
My plan is to keep eating high fiber foods, low sugar, (I've cut out all processed sugars) and keep my portions low.
I just joined a gym this week and intend on working out in the pool at least 3 to 4 times a week.  Thanks in advance for all the support.


----------



## Maherae

Yea!! Yesterday was weigh in and I have lost 5.5 pounds so far this month!! I get to trade up my clippie!!


----------



## PrincessAuroraInPA

I'm in! Let's just say I have a WHOLE LOT of weight to lose. I'll be doing WW on my own. I really want to lose a good amount weight before we go to Disney next year.


----------



## Snoopygirl

Ok, count me in!  I need to lose some weight!  I would say probably about 30 lb. to start.  I have lost weight in the past and have kept most of it off.  We are going to Disney World in Sept. and want to lose weight before that.  I will be hard for me w/ my DH.....he loves to eat and doesn't care.  He says he wants to lose weight but when it's time to eat, he wants a lot!  I'll make dinner and he'll say....is this it?  It's so frustrating!!  So I will need lots of support.  He wanted to get pizza last night and I said no!  I won out!!!  Anyway, so here I am and I'm ready to get started!  Lots of luck to everyone!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Greetings everyone:  I'm really new to the WISH thread.  I would really like to start exercising regularly again.  I used to be a runner, but I dropped off when we had kids (DD8   and DD5 (Wednesday)   ).  I really would like to get back to running again.  It's been so difficult for me to keep up with it though.  I've always had a dream to run a marathon, and would love to do the WDW Marathon someday.  Maybe even do a half marathon this year in Disneyland or WDW 2007.  I could really use some support to keep me going.  Are there specific threads to support people training for the Disney running events?


----------



## kmp1191

Ok....there's a reason I'm here.  I would like to lose weight the old fashioned way! I've done it the "pill" way, but I gain it back. I started running last year and felt great, but didn't really lose any weight. I stopped running in October (DW vacation!) and have gained 16lbs! I would like to lose about 25-30 lbs. I currently weigh 165 and am 5'5.  I don't have the money to do WW, or join a gym, but I do have a treadmill. 
I have 2 jobs, 2 kids and a husband...time is not on my side.
I guess my question is...how do I take the time for me (excersize) and not feel guilty?


----------



## DaisyGirlAllTheWay

I'm here to join 

I lot 21lbs so far, took me a whole year to do it, but now I want to tone up and stay my dress size (8) and push my endurance and strength hopefully for a minnie marathon in MAY.


----------



## DisCowgirl785

Count me in!  I've been wanting to lose weight for the longest time, but could never get motivated.  No goal as of yet, just to lose some inches off my waist!  I plan to walk at least 20 minutes a day and eat healthier.  Thanks for letting me join up!


----------



## RunningLilo

Okay, it's official. I'm no longer a lurker!   I've been reading & learning so much from you WISHers for the past 6 months. My starting weight was 237 and thanks to your tips and inspiration I have lost 43 lbs since July.   

I celebrated my ONEderland achievement with a trip to Disney World to do the 5k and got inspired to do the 1/2 Marathon in 2007. I'm secretly dreaming of doing the 1/2 in Disneyland in September. We'll have to see how training goes. I'm looking for others who are training with MFM. I also look forward to sharing diet tips with all you South Beachers. This diet works!!!  Let's do this together!!


----------



## jillane88

Count me in.  We are going on our first Disney Cruise in May - only 12 weeks away.  I am hoping to lose at least 5 but I'd really like to lose 10lbs by then.   I promised my husband I'd wear a bikini if we could go on that cruise.  So I'm doing 60 minutes a day 5x a week   (TaeBo Get Ripped Advanced), also added 15 min of weights and target toning 5x week.

Heather


----------



## PhantomPhan

Count me in! The reason I'm here is because I want to loose a couple of pounds before summer, so I don't have to be that embarrased in a bathing suit. Seems resonable, right?

I walk to my bus stop every morning (Which is a pretty decent legnth) and back again at the end of school. And I bring two water bottles to school and end up having to buy more! And if it's nice out, I go outside and run around with my brother and sister for a while. 

I've always wanted to loose some wait but was never motivated enough. Here on the dis I hope to get a lot of motivation!


----------



## binkyboots

I'm in!!

 I've started my wish journal and wont repost the whole thing here, my goal is to lose 1lb a week and go trail riding at wl in january '07!


----------



## lindalinda

I want to take the WISH challenge.  I have been working hard and have lost 55 lbs so far.  I started on Atkins and lost 20 lbs with that.  Then I altered it some, kind of a hybrid between sugar busters and atkins, and counting calories.  I then went on a very limited caloric intake (about 800 cal) (Iknow, not healthy) and lost some more.  Meanwhile I have always gotten a lot of exercise, and had to increase to about an hour of cardio a day.  I tried Weight Watchers and it was a huge bust for me.  3 lbs after about 4 months and gave that up.  I am currently on nutrisystem and that seems to be working now, have lost 8 lbs so far with it.  I have 20 lbs to go.  I am DETERMINED to make it ALL THE WAY TO GOAL.  I am going on a vacation to florida..staying at thr Royal Pacific Resort, and want to look really good by then.  Its June 9th.  So thats 4 1/2 months for 20 lbs.  Seems feasible doesnt it?  About a pound a week would do it.  I am psyched!


----------



## Fionasmommy

This is amazing - all of these people coming together to support eachother, regardless of what diet they're on, how well they're doing, etc. etc. It's so inspiring!!

I have soooo much to lose. I've been "going to start a diet tomorrow" for... wow, going on two years now! I gained 80 lbs. with my daughter, lost 50 on Atkins, and then went off it and ate everything in sight - gained it all back and more!! Well, it stops here! I'm going to WDW for the first time in the end of May and I want to look and feel better when I'm there!

I'm going back on low carb, it's just what works for me. If any of you have any good recipes - pm me! I'm always looking for new ones!  Then if I can get back to the gym on a regular basis I think it will all fall in to place! 

I'm really looking forward to being part of the WISH Challenge and getting to know you all! Thanks for re-inspiring me - I hope I can return the favor!


----------



## BamaBaloo

I'm taking the challenge!

I'm not sure of my exact weight yet...will find out tomorrow when I go to my first WW meeting in 3 years.  Lost 50 pounds with WW before, but got off of it when I moved.  I need to do a lot of work before my next trip to WDW in December!


----------



## DisneyDotty

Hello--may I come in, too?  I am eager to get healthy and fit.  My goal right now is 15 pounds by the end of March.  Then I'll go from there.  I need to stay motivated and serious about this. I walk about an hour a day, do some aerobics/resistance about 2 times a week.  I need to control portions, watch snacks, and stay focused.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Okay, I'm committed now.  I have 111 lbs to lose, and need to bring my BP back to 120/70.  It's not high, it's just another of my health indicators, at 128/87 right now.  I joined a gym 3 weeks ago, and have done at least 20 minutes of cardio 5 days a week, with circuit training 4 days a week.  I joined WW online 2 weeks ago, went to my first meeting this week, and had already dropped 8 lbs on weigh-in...im psyched!  Now I have to learn to control portions (this is my weakest point), and continue the rigorous workout schedule.  Can use all the support and success stories I can get!


----------



## themudd4

Count me in 100%!

I had lost roughly 80 lbs. last year.  I gained back a little (okay about half) and couldn't handle it...have already taken 11 lbs. back off and am back to being down roughly 50 lbs. from where I first started.  Today starts my path to the next 50 lbs.) before I go back to WDW in June!     

I am so glad I asked in another thread about this.  I am excited to have the support of my fellow Dis friends!     

Once again with this time I am going to limit my calories to 1000 a day as well as carbs.  NO BREAD, POTATOS, BUTTER, OR SUGAR.  No eating after 7:30 PM and no snacking during the day.  (This was a diet plan that a doctor in my local area assigned me.)  It works if you work it and stick with it!  Plus, EXERCISE EVERYDAY!  

READY...SET......HERE I GO!


----------



## LegoMom3

kmp1191 said:
			
		

> Ok....there's a reason I'm here.  I would like to lose weight the old fashioned way! I've done it the "pill" way, but I gain it back. I started running last year and felt great, but didn't really lose any weight. I stopped running in October (DW vacation!) and have gained 16lbs! I would like to lose about 25-30 lbs. I currently weigh 165 and am 5'5.  I don't have the money to do WW, or join a gym, but I do have a treadmill.
> I have 2 jobs, 2 kids and a husband...time is not on my side.
> I guess my question is...how do I take the time for me (excersize) and not feel guilty?




Ok, before anything else, I LOVE the little saying under your user name, kmp1191!!  TOO funny!  

Now then, this is my first post to the WISH forums.  I'm on the DIS boards all the time, see people's sigs with reference to WISH, and finally followed a link to this thread.

To kmp1191, I am in a similar boat - very little time and certainly no money for a gym membership.  I have a treadmill, too, but get bored with it after a while.  I much prefer to walk outside but that doesn't happen much during the winter in NH.    However, you can't feel guilty for making time for yourself.  If you are ONLY giving, giving and giving some more, eventually you won't have anything left, and you'll either burn out or explode!  Find the time or make the time, even a couple times per week if you can't do it every day.  You will feel better and BE better!

So, on to me!  I am trying to lose around 12-15 pounds.  I'm only 5'1" so every little bit shows on me.  I used to be active with hiking and horseback riding before my kids were born (and the oldest is now 9....) and really need to find an exercise routine I can stick with and DO!  I just joined eDiets for no other reason than to have a sensible meal plan printed up for me every week, with foods of my choosing (i.e. that I like and will actually eat!).  I didn't choose low-carb or anything specialized, because I have found in the past I can't stick with those in the long haul.  I did very well the first two weeks, then have been slipping the last 10 days or so.  It won't be long before I can't hide under bulky sweaters and long pants!  I'm also getting back into some horse riding this spring and don't want to be out of shape for that.  We have a trip to WDW planned for November, and I want to have lost the weight long before that and be settled into a new healthy lifestyle.  

My biggest challenges are finding/making the time to exercise, and sticking to my diet meal plan without picking and snacking!  I hope to find some comrades here and some inspiration and motiviation.  Thanks all for "listening!"


----------



## lilouisianagal

I want to take the DIS WISH challenge! I want to get in overall better shape, loose one pound a week for the next year, then 1/2 pound a week for year after that. I would like to complete either the Disney Full or Half Marathon. Yup those are my goals and I'm sticking to 'em!


----------



## disneyfanz04

OK, I think that I already may have signed up for the WISH challenge before, but have not stayed faithful to it....but today 2/13/06, I am starting the WISH again...this time for real.  I want to lose 63 pounds, and have started weight watchers(just weighed in on Saturday with a 5.8 pound loss  )  I want to run the Disney marathon.  I really want to try for the full marathon, but would be happy with the 1/2.  

I have one main goal, and that is to be able to shop in a "normal" store, not a plus-size one or even the plus-size section.  I cannot even tell you how long it has been since I have been able to do that.  My DD is just starting to fit in clothes at Aeropostale and every time I go in there to buy her clothes I get very depressed because I cannot wear those clothes.  So instead of feeling sorry for myself, I am going to do something about it.  

WISH me luck!!!


----------



## 5disneyfreaks

I am waiting to join, but not just for me, but my family.  My husband is in the Air Force and is stationed in Korea right now. Sometimes I get so depressed!  I want to lose weight, but the big thing is for the kids and myself to do more exercise and eat better.  Since he has been gone, I really haven't felt like cooking.  Honestly, I really haven't like doing anything.  This isn't a pity party, I'm just being honest with you and myself.  I'm going to do it. but I may need some help.  We are going back to WDW in December, and I want to feel better.
Thanks!


----------



## ChubbyHubby

All,

After many false starts and as a present to my DW (who turns 39 for the first time on Monday), I'm going to start Body-For-Life.  

I need your support.

Chubby Hubby.


----------



## Maherae

YEA!!!!!     I get to upgrade my clippie!!! Today is weigh-in and i'm down 10.6 pounds!! The exercise challenges are great motivators!!


----------



## NHmomof2boys

All right, I lost 25 lbs. on WW 3 years ago and have managed to keep it all off    .  Now, my challenge is to add some activity to my life.  I work full time and have 2 DS's (ages 4 & 6) that keep me very busy, and I don't have much time for exercise.  DH and I are planning on doing the 2007 WDW 1/2 marathon.


----------



## di4chat2

Ok I have been posting on the WW weigh in thread for a couple weeks now.  I have been doing WW since 1/12/06.  I have lost 12.6 pounds.  I am ready to join the DIS W.I.S.H. challenge.  I want to be healthier for myself and my family.
We will be going to Disney World on the 18th of June and I want to be able to do the things my kids do.  I am about 50 pounds over weight and get tired easily from any activity. I want to be able to keep up with them and know that I look and feel great.  I know that I won't lose all of it by then, but I am trying to lose the majority of it.  So count me in the challenge!!!


----------



## Tonyspad

This is my second shot at weight loss in the past year. I am a 6 foot tall 40 year old male and weigh 236 lbs. I have been as heavy as 270 lbs. My goal is to be around 210 lbs by July 4. I began my diet 10 days ago at 239 lbs and am on my way to my goal. Two things I have changed about my eating and diet habits are to only weigh myself once a week on the same date and time. Plus I have stopped my after dinner desert eating. I have always eaten 'well' during the day( moderate calorie intake) but once the sun goes down my intake was as many calories as I have eaten all day !! Bad, bad, bad. Well so far so good 3 lbs lost in the past 10 days. Is 1.5 lbs a week realistic ??


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Need a little accountability, so I'm taking the WISH Challenge.

Like many of you, I LOVE FOOD!  If my TV is on, and it's not on the Disney Channel, it's on the Food Network.  Not to say I'm a good cook   , but I do love to eat!

My goal is 16 pounds.  Sounds wimpy by comparison to some earlier posts, but it's those last few that stick around!  My clothes are too tight and I'm just refusing to buy new, larger ones.  If my butt gets any bigger, it's going to need its own zip code!

Steps to achieve that goal:
1.  More reasonable portion sizes.  I can and will choose to eat less than a dinner plate mounded with food.
2.  4 times a week on the new elliptical sitting in my dining room, beginning at 20 minutes on level 1 and working my way to more minutes and higher resistance.  Maybe more often.
3.  More healthful choices when eating out.  DH and I are beginning to split entrees and order extra salads or veggies.

My incentives:
1.  At five pounds down, I'm buying the $69 jeans I want.  A trusted girlfriend told me they made my butt look fabulous and I want the esteem boost. Five pounds to go!
2.  DS5 needs to see his parents take both food intake and exercise seriously.  Not that we won't have fun with it, but he needs to be brought up in an environment where we take care of ourselves and our bodies.
3.  Oct 06 trip to WDW.  The trip doesn't depend on my health program, but whether or not I can keep up with my by-then-almost-six-year-old does!  The kid is a MACHINE!

Here's to my new support network on WISH!  

Dale-n-Chip


----------



## klineyqueen

My husband and kids will be cruising in December.  We want to lose a combined weight of 100 pounds.  My goal is 40 and his is 60.  We are following the weight watchers program.  I already lost 5 and he lost 10.  I will be coming here for support.


----------



## KimRaye

Everyone!!!

Onward and Downward!!


----------



## matdamom

I want to join the WISH challenge as well.  I need lots of help being motivated.  Yesterday I went to the dr and found out I weighed 232 lbs - more than I weighed when my first child was born!!!!!!!!  

My dr. basically told me that while I am healthy now, my immediate family members have all had heart problems and all had weight problems and it is now time for me to get serious.  My children are young and I need to be able to keep up with them, and provide them with positive role models for eating.  DH is not always supportive but after the talk with the dr -he is now going to try harder.  

I love food, and a big part of planning our upcoming Oct. trip included all the places we would eat.


----------



## HeatherHH

I want to join the WISH challenge, too.  I really need the support and accountability.  I want to lose about 25 pounds.  My husband just started Body for Life so I will join him. Exercising is my biggest challenge.  I guess I should start by putting down the computer and exercising now.

I'm glad I found the WISH challenge, I feel very motivated now!


----------



## KathyFP

What is the current challange?  

I am back after two years.


----------



## Luvamouse

I decided I needed to lose some more weight...again.  With Wilderness Lodge coming up for me in 20 months, I have set a goal for myself of 3 lbs per month.  I finally have a goal to achieve my weightloss for, and a realistic time frame to do it in.  I want to be in great shape to enjoy Disney with my DH and 2 DD's, all of whom are slim and in great shape.  Maybe I'll even put on a bathing suit instead of doing the laundry while they swim!

Seeing the W.I.S.H. stickies on so many posts has really inspired me!  

Heidi


----------



## Juletime

Yes, I saw the stickies and follow the trail.  I have a goal of losing 15 lbs and to create a habit of regular exercise and more healthy eating.  I travel every week so this is no small challenge.  Here I go!  Thanks!


----------



## Cingoutload

I'm joining up!  Strongly decided I want to do the half marathon in January with the goal of getting ready for the 10K at the food and wine as a warm up.  I've got lots of weight to loose and am doing a better job running/walking then when I started.

Jumping in with both feet!
Dawn


----------



## princess-rn

Ok guys....I DESPERATELY need to lose weight.  I've tried EVERYTHING from WW, LA weight loss, pills, richard simmions...you name it I've done it.  I realize that the ONLY way I'm going to lose it and keep it off is by PROPER diet (not more "dieting" I'm totally changing my eating habits) and exercise.  I would like to lose 60 lbs.  I NEED ALL OF YOUR HELP!!  Without encouragement I find that I fail...and quickly.  Please HELP me reach my goal with your encouraging words.  My Mom and Grandmother both have heart problems and diabetes (both overweight I might add).  I don't want to travel down that road.  

PM me (or leave responses here) with any recipies...suggestions...tips...whatever you can to help with my goal.  

I'm also interested in all these cool sigs you guys have to show your weight loss.  HOW do you get those on here?  

Thanks guys!!!  I need this!!!


----------



## Space Ranger

OK, count me in. It is time for me to get in shape. 

I am starting by eating better.  I may start WW.

I am also starting exercising as well.  No more elevators at work.  I will take the steps as much as possible.   I have started using the treadmill and plan on doing a minimum of 30 minutes a day.  Once the weather gets a little warmer I am going to breakout the bike and start riding again.

I am trying to be able to do the ½ marathon with my DW. (Wish me luck!)  If I am not able to do it in 2007 I will be there to cheer on her.  Either way I will be in it in 2008.

My goal for weight loss is the lose 90 pounds.  

Updates to come!


----------



## Wonders10

Sign me up too!  

I've been doing WW for the past 2 weeks but what I lost the first week, I gained back the 2nd because I just wasn't caring and thinking clearly.  So starting tomorrow I plan on really sticking to eating in my points range, not bingeing (a problem for me - I've self-diagnosed myself as having binge eating disorder), and working out in some form 45 minutes a day/5 days a week.  My long term goal is to lose around 50 lbs but I'd like to be 20-25 lbs thinner for my birthday in May.

*Shannon


----------



## zoeyandmakennasmom

Count me in. my goal is to lose 15 more pounds. I was working out everyday for an hour and a half but I've been skipping alot of workouts lately. I am thinking that having a place to post my exersize for the day will help keep me on track.


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

I would like to join as well.  I am not overweight and am in the range I should be, but I would like to still lose about 10 pounds.  My goal is not only to lose some lbs but to tone and firm up, and start to eat healthy.  

I was doing a great job at working out at the gym but got sick and haven't had the motivation to go back.  My daily routine at the gym consisted of using the elliptical for 20 minutes, treadmill for 15 minutes, stair stepping machine for 10 minutes, and weight machines for 15 minutes for one day.  Throughout the week I would alternate the stair master for riding the stationary bike.  The areas I am really trying to work on are my thighs, arms, and stomach.  

I have a cruise planned in September and would love to be at my goal by then.  In the summertime I am hoping to do more rollerblading and purchase a bike for my SO and I.  Any suggestions would be great on how to accomplish my goals.  I need help with motivation.


----------



## LuvTigger

This is it...I've been on and off the WISH bandwagon, and I have finally decided to get back on and STAY on!  I've been making excuses as to why I can't start my weight management program -- busy at work, social events coming up, etc.  Eventually I realized that there is NEVER a good time!  I just need to do it, and allow a little (very little) flexibility for those times where I might not be able to stay within the guidelines, without beating myself up about it.

I started on Monday, March 6, and my goal is to lose 69.5 pounds.  My target date to reach that goal is February 5, 2007.

Thanks for being such a supportive group of people!


----------



## Tazicket

Count me in.  I need to lose about 40 pounds to get back into my healthy/comfortable range.  I was doing pretty good on weight watchers (just did the points stuff, no meetings), but then had knee surgery and have not been able to get going on it again.

I want to lose those 40 pounds by our next trip to Disney (planned for Dec 4).  I am swimming for an hour a couple of times a week and doing a LOT of walking.  I also am eating more veggies and will try to get back on ww.  

I need all the help I can get!


----------



## snoopy_mom

I have been floating around WW for about a year, and while I have been in and out my SIL lost over 50 pounds!  OK, time to get serious.  I was able to lose 15 and keep 10 off, time for the rest.  I am hoping to lose 30 pounds by my November cruise.  I am attending WW meetings at work, and am concentrating on drinking alot of water!  I also hope to fit my treadmill into my schedule on a regular basis......


----------



## Eeyoregal

I'm in!  I am starting NutriSystem tomorrow and want to lose approx. 65 lbs.  I have jogged on and off and want to do the 1/2 marathon in 2007.  I look forward to participating in the challenges with you all!!


----------



## intrep93

Count me in!!!  I need to lose about 90 pounds long term.  I would like to get in much better shape before going to WDW in Sept.  The last baby just turned 3 and it's time to get this weight off!  I know I won't be able to lose all that weight before we go on our trip, but I would like to lose enough by April, 2007 when my driver's license expires, that the current weight listed on it is actually true      I'm going with WW points because I can kinda do that on my own.  I do ok for the 1st month and then I always seem to get of track and gain back what I've lost.  Hopefully, you can all help keep me going!!!


----------



## lovetheparks

Count me in - I have alot to loose. My first major goal is 50lbs.


----------



## gottalovethem

I have officially started my weightloss journey to a healthier me. I joined slim fast's website which has a great nutrition log and give suggestions on calorie counts and fat intake and plan on staying within those guidelines, and a place to chart weight loss.

I will continue to exercise every week with a goal of 3x/week.

I will work on eating healthy snacks, especially if I feel the urge to binge.

I will go to the library to take a look at the book Life is Hard, Food is Easy

I will visit these boards regularly to get inspiration and to seek help 

I will use my journal to vent frustrations, tribulations and successes

My first goal is to lose 10 by Disney trip April 24. 


Here I go. I CAN do it. One moment at a time.


----------



## disneyfanz04

Good Luck to all the new WISHer's!!!!  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dizneenut

I'm in.....again.  Need to lose 30 pounds. Would like to lose at least 20 before our trip to FL in July.


----------



## Flower4Pwr

Hello!! First time WISHER long(ish) time Dis'er!! I'm looking to get healthy and keep that way!


----------



## jillyjoey

Sign me up.  I need to lose alot of weight that I still carrying from pregnancy.  And I am working towards running a 5k.  This sounds like a great place for support.


----------



## stacy2197

I would like to lose 75 lbs to get to 150.  I've started watching portion sizes.  
I think thats my main problem.


----------



## Dyerneeds

*I'm in! *  I am currently at 175 lbs., a size 12 and getting tight.  I would like to lose 30 lbs.  My biggest concern is getting healthy.  I am recently an empty nester and now have that middle age spread.  As you get older, it gets harder to take off.

Smaller portions and excercise are key for me.  As long as I excercise I can maintain with no problem.  The trick is getting there.  (persistence!)  

This support may be just what I need.  We're planning a WDW trip in October and a cruise in April 2007.  It's time to get it together.

Looking forward to losing together.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

It's time. I have GOT to lose weight. I am so sick and tired of being heavier than I should be. I keep looking at this weight and thinking, "I don't need this. What's it doing here."   I want to lose 70 pounds. So, count me in!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

I want to lose about 30 pounds.  Right now I am about 200.


----------



## Maherae

Finally!!!    I get to update my clippie!! Slowly, but steadily, the weight is coming OFF!!!


----------



## Mariposa

Well, time to sign me up.  Before I had my daughter (about 8.5 years ago) I was at about 150 lbs.  I'm short, but large framed, and my doctor thought I was pretty great at that weight (normal fat percentage, great heart).  I never lost any weight after I had DD, and I've gained on top of what I put on when I was pregnant.  So, realistically, I could lose almost 100 lbs. 

Well, we decided to change our late Oct WDW trip to mid-Sept for the free dining.  I know there are only 3 ways for me to survive the trip:

1.  Remain submerged in hotel pool, call family frequently to hear about all the fun they're having in parks.

2.  Rent ECV or convince DFiance (and friends) to carry me on litter (Cleopatra style).

3.  Lose weight, start walking so I'm prepared.


Now, I'd get bored with #1, and while #2 sounds like it could be fun ECVs cost more than I want to pay and I doubt DFiance wants to tote me about.  So, #3 it is. 

Help me people, I love ice cream and sitting on my butt.  This will be HARD!


----------



## Dyerneeds

I know this may sound like a stupid question, but how do I put my ticker in my signature.

I have tried it, but it won't go on.  It just shows the html code.  I did notice that the html code is "off".  I can't seem to find how to turn it back on. I'm guessing, that's the problem.

Any suggestion?
Help!


----------



## Dyerneeds

Dah, nevermind everyone.  I figured it out.


----------



## Nevergrow'nup

Okay, here I go.  I WANT to lose weight, get in shape and be able to keep up with my family!!  I lost 35 pdsss 2 years ago, had major upheavals and have gained all but 5 pds back.  I want to lose 25 pds by June 20th and another 25 pds by September 1st.  That way I can buy a whole new wardrobe for fall!!
I'm ready to W.I.S.H. my way there!!


----------



## Suzi Q

Count me in, too.  I'm starting today.  I need to lose 70 pounds.  Plan to exercise everyday, do WW on my own, and weigh in with 3 other friends each week to keep me on track.  We're going to WDW in November and on a cruise in January.  Would like to be well on my way by then.


----------



## Dyerneeds

I have to say, it sure is tough getting started.  The first 3 days are the worst.  I could be doing better about the excercise.

(My hisband has lost about 11 lbs.  It took him about 3 months.  When I look at him, I figure I can do it too.)

From my past experience as a yo yo dieter, i have found that tai bo kicks seem to be the best excercise for my stomach and hips.  The trick is to do them consistently.  In the past I saw a difference in just 3 weeks.  I did them 5 times a week. 

I am only going to weigh in once a week to start.  It can be very discouraging when you don't see those lbs. go down.

I just needed to vent a little and check out the thread to remind myself I'm not the only one struggling.

Good luck to everyone.
keep those vacations in mind and keep plugging away.


----------



## tolookaa5

Count me in!!! I would like to lose 30 pounds by my trip in November. 
I have a gym membership that I haven't used!!  
I need to step up and do this already.  
Good luck to all!!


----------



## Dyerneeds

Welcome Tolookaa5

I also need to lose 30 lbs. and planning a trip to WDW sometime this fall.  Good luck to you


----------



## tolookaa5

dyerneeds> Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Dyerneeds

Welcome Mariposa

I can relate.  Ice cream is my weakness and everyone loves sitting on their bum, but from the looks of these boards, weve found some support.

We can do it.


----------



## KimRaye

Dyerneeds said:
			
		

> We can do it.


Why YES, Yes, you can!!!  

Welcome to all our newbies!   Onward and Downward!  Best WISHes for success!  

Normally this thread is just that, newbies making the pledge, but once in a while a fellow WISHer  will drop in and say  and  and generally just let you know we're here, and you CAN do it!  

I couldn't have gotten where I've gotten, and stayed where I got, without this WISH board!


----------



## pixiedoodle74

Hi everyone! i have been around lurking for a few weeks, and finally registered. 
We are taking our first trip to WDW in July. I am Sooooo excited. 
I have about 25 lbs to lose, and hopefully will reach my goal before our trip!

Thanks for all the great info on these boards.


----------



## TikiHut33309

I was SO lucky I found this today!!!  It's Monday and I was planning to start dieting anyway!!  Now I have Disney support, what better way to keep on track!!  I will not be doing a formal or named diet, just eating less, making better choices and exercising more.  I hope to lose 50lbs by December.  Thanks for being here!!!!!!


----------



## brandip22

Hey WISHers! I am starting on a trek to eat healthy. I have "signed up" with a lady who does nutritional counseling and motivation. I need motivation, so I was willing to pay someone to keep me on track! I went yesterday and was weighed, measured, photgraphed and analyzed (body fat). I got some supplements, water bottle and calorie counter. So today, I have done a great job. My goal is 1200 calories (unless I excercise) and 20 fat grams and at least 64 ounces of water. Well, I went a little over and had 1255 calories and 21.5 fat grams. But, I have already had over 128 ounces of water so I know I'll get this excess water weight off at least! I am planning to go walking when I finish dinner. Good luck to me and to everyone here!


----------



## CACruisin'

Count me in for the WISH challenge.  I am new to this forum, but ready to jump in.  

Ideally, I would like to lose 40 lbs, but I would be happy with 30. We are going on the May 2007 Transatlantic Disney Cruise, and  I want to be able to comfortably wear a bikini by then! 

My plan is to drink at least 64 oz of water EVERY day and exercise (walk, jog or swim) for 1 hour at least 5x/week.  I already eat reasonably well with balanced meals and moderate portions.  I know  I don't drink enough water, and I need to exercise.  Also, if I have a snack, it is not generally a healthy one so I need to make better choices for my snacks.

I have never done any sort of formalized weightloss program. I have always managed to take off excess weight by watcfhing what I eat and stepping up the exercise.  When my 3rd child was about a year old, I stepped it up and was running 3-5 miles a day. A year ago, I fell and broke my foot in two places (not running, just walking down the stairs!).  This brought everything to a grinding halt!  The healing process was slow. It is only in the last few months that I have been completely pain free.  I have not exercised at all for the past year.  I now weigh more than I ever have except when I was pregnant.  The pounds have got to go!  I hope the wonderfully friendly people at the DIS will give the motivation to get started and stick with it! 

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## goofyfreak

I want to lose 50 lbs.  I am already planning a trip to WDW in Feb. 2007.  I want to achieve this goal by my vacation.  I am on this journey with a few of my co-workers and all of you guys so I hope to get lots of support from the boards!!!  Good Luck to everyone including myself!!!!!!!


----------



## goofyfreak

How do I get a pounds lost ticker?  I also tried to put on a clip are and couldn't because it said I hadn't posted enough.  How long will it be before I can do all of this?  I am ready to jump in full force and learn alot!!!!


----------



## qtwns

I'm joining in!  I need to lose 25lbs., but my first goal is 10 lbs by my trip starting the end of May.  I've been changing some of my bad habits over the past 3 weeks, but I am restarting Weight Watchers today. I'm hoping to find the support I need here, since I never was comfortable going to weekly meetings and paying to weigh in. I'm familiar enough with the program to go through the process (Once upon a time I reached Lifetime staus...)

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## lustergirl

I have come to the decision that I need to lose weight. I have tried so many times before only to fail. I have been sick recently with bronchitis so no exercising for me. Before that I was working 60 hours a week- too tired to do anything. I come to the realization that things happen beyond our control. Last year when we to Disney I was so out of shape that the walking really put a toll on me. We have exactly 5 months before our next trip. I would like to lose at least 30 pounds and be able to walk at least 5 miles a day. I have been going back to exercise, starting this week. I go to a local Ladies Workout Express. I went to Curves last year and after awhile of going I couldn't lose anymore. Ladies Workout Express is like Curves but more intense. The machines there are altered between low, medium, and high resistance on certain days. I believe that Curves stay at one workout level. On my non- workout days I am trying to squeeze a walk in between. I would like to get up to that 5 miles a day walking. I have started back to drinking my water and trying to stay away from the snacks. I have also began to eat more fruits and veggies. I feel really bad about the way I have let myself go. I look at last year's disney pictures and I look so big!!!!!!!


----------



## chipmunkfan

Today is my first day for eating healthier.  I am starting weight watchers and I know it will be a struggle but I need to eat better.  My problem is that I hate eating food...good food....I don't cook so it's just so easy to grab something quick.  I am determined to eat better    

My goal is to lose 20 lbs....


----------



## disneyinseptember

I'm in.  I need to lose about 100 lbs.  I realize this will take time, I am setting a small, medium and large goal.  My large goal is 100 lbs. all together.  My medium goal is 50 lbs. lost by the time we leave for our Dis. trip on Sept. 30, and my small goal is to lose 15 lbs. by May 30. 
My plan of action is:
1. Some kind of exercise every day, walking on the tread mill, going to the gym, yard work, whatever as long as it makes me move.
2. NO MORE POP!  This is a biggie for me.  I love pop. 
3. Portion control-I grew up being told to clean my plate, and I still do that today even when I am full.  I'll still clean my plate, I will just put less on it.
4. No more eating after 7:00.
5. Drink water.  I don't like it-but I am going to make myself start drinking it.
That's it. No "diet" for me, I just plan to start following these 5 simple rules. Wish me luck?!?


----------



## maccalovah

i'd like to join, too  
i need to lose about 30 pounds, and i'm going to try doing a combination of WW and exercise. good luck to everyone!

sarah


----------



## SueRS

I am at my highest weight other than being pregnant (and I am not pregnant ).  I need to start eating better and exercising.  

I am a mom of 2, married and have a fulltime job and my mom is dealing with Cancer and is very dependent on me.  I spend my evenings trying to relax by: 

1. Watching TV
2. Looking on the Disboards
3. VMK - just found and very addicting (I am glad they kick you out at 10 pm)
4. Reading

I have never been real motivated to exercise.  I have been through the WW program numerous times.  The last time I paid and went and didn't follow the program.

I was recently diagnosed with Low Thyroid and now High Cholesterol.  

Any motivation or suggestions would be great.  Thanks for all your help in advance.

PS I will go add the wish clip art.


----------



## lisamomof3

Thanks to the weight loss thread in the theme park forum I have found this.  I would really love to lose 100 lbs.  So far I've lost 20.  We leave for our trip on June 1 and I would really love to lose 15 more before then.  I have been drinking more water, and generally just watching my portion sizes, as well as exercising each day.  Even if it is just a walk around the circle with my kids.  Good luck to everyone here.  This may even be better than a WW meeting.


----------



## zuzu310

I would love to lose 10 lbs by summer. I am a pretty active exerciser already and trained for and walked a half-marathon on April 1st. I need encouragement from others to eat better. I plan on drinking more water, cutting back on junk, and watching my portions. I will continue my current exercise routine (Latin Dance, Kickboxing, Walking,and Strength Training).


----------



## Greenepona

I would like to join. I have 100+ to lose. I weigh 270 now and am only 5'. I would like to lose as much as possible by October 2007. Is this realistic? I am going to join WW, and do the "Walking to Disney challenge" as well. My home is 1028.7 miles from All-Star Movies (Which is where I will stay next trip). My Family Lives in Tampa and is bribing me with a possible WDW trip if I can do this.... I need to...

Any Help is welcome!


----------



## disneyfanz04

Greenepona said:
			
		

> I would like to join. I have 100+ to lose. I weigh 270 now and am only 5'. I would like to lose as much as possible by October 2007. Is this realistic? I am going to join WW, and do the "Walking to Disney challenge" as well. My home is 1028.7 miles from All-Star Movies (Which is where I will stay next trip). My Family Lives in Tampa and is bribing me with a possible WDW trip if I can do this.... I need to...
> 
> Any Help is welcome!



I think that is a very realistic goal, and very achiveable if you follow WW.  The healthy weight loss is 2 lbs a week, so if you did stay at a steady 2 lbs a week, in 52 weeks you will lose 104lbs.  You have over 52 weeks, so you can def. do it if you put your mind to it.  Set small goals for yourself.  Do not look at it as 100lbs, take it in small chunks, like 10lbs at a time, and when you hit your MINNIE goals, treat yourself to something(non-food related of course!!)  Maybe a manicure, pedicure, a new outfit, etc...

Also make sure you get in your water for the day!!!  It is so important!!!  I always say whatever your weight is divide that in half, and that is how much water you should try for in oz's in a day..so you say your weight is 270 divide that in half and that is 135, so you should shoot for 135oz. of water a day.  I know it sounds like alot, but it will really help in the weight loss.  WW sells cups at their meetings for $5.50.  When I first joined I bought one, now I carry it with me EVERYWHERE I go, I mean I take it to the store with me, to church, anywhere I go my cup is with me, and then I just sip it all day, and before you know I have finished 3 sups worth...it hold 34oz.  

Anyway, good luck, and you can do it!!!!!


----------



## Dyerneeds

WOW, we have really picked up some new dis wishers.  Welcome everyone.  I haven't been on here much this past week.  

I have been walking daily and doing tai bo.  I've only lost about 1 lb., but I know I'm building muscle and it weighs more than fat.  I'm not getting discouraged though because my pants are feeling looser in the bum and the legs.  So, it must be working.  This nice spring weather motivates me.  Anyone who lives in the north can appreciate that.

It doesn't matter how much you have to lose, 20 lbs or 100 lbs, it's a struggle.  Just remember we are all feeling the same thing.  

We can do it and Mickey is going to love us! 

Good luck to all.


----------



## newman7501

I am about 10lbs heavier than my ideal weight and would like to lose this by summer.  I started the abs diet yesterday  and have been doing power yoga for about 2 weeks. I also plan on upping my cardio and training with weights again.  I worked out a lot last year but missed a few weeks and just got in a rut.  My biggest challenge will definitely be eating well and making healthy eating a lifestyle change.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sabrina90744

Hi    I am new here.. I want to join the challenge.  I started my journey on January 26, 2005 at 296.5 lbs. I got down to 189 for my first trip to the World in early February. Since then I have been spiraling out of control. I am back up to 236 (holy crap thats 50+ pounds in 3 months   ) none of my clothes fit, I've been eating just about anything and horribly large amounts. I went from exercising 3 hours a day 6 days a week to zilch!  I really need to get motivated again.  

I will re-start my exercise *today!* I will get on the treadmil tonight during Survivor and *I will * get up for my morning exercise tomorrow morning. Foodwise, I will be heading to the market over the weekend and I am back to my 1200 calories, 3 lean proteins daily, 2 high fiber starch, 1 healthy fat, 1 low fat dairy 2 fruit and lots of veggies and back to my 100+ ounces of water daily.


----------



## Dyerneeds

Sabrina90744 said:
			
		

> Hi     I started my journey on January 26, 2005 at 296.5 lbs. I got down to 189 for my first trip to the World in early February. Since then I have been spiraling out of control. I am back up to 236 (holy crap thats 50+ pounds in 3 months   ) none of my clothes fit, I've been eating just about anything and horribly large amounts. I went from exercising 3 hours a day 6 days a week to zilch!  I really need to get motivated again.


Welcome...
Boy, can I relate to that.  I have done my share of yoyo dieting.  I'm almost afraid to go on vacation anymore.  I have trouble getting back in to the excercise when I come back.

Good luck to you.  We can do it.


----------



## Sippora

Hi!  I'm new to the DIS and I really want to join here!  I have 100 lbs to lose.  I'm sick of being sick and fat!!!!!  I will be eating sensibly and walking a minimum of 30 minutes a day, every day!  One cup of coffee in the morning and then water water water!  As much as I'm looking forward to my upcoming Disney trip it makes me sad that I'm going this heavy.  Here's to new beginings!  Going now to add the DIS WISH clip art.


----------



## mom2dil

OK, here it goes- my name is Sherry and I am a food addict  I have 20 lbs to lose and my goal is Nov 2006 (going on the Disney Magic then)  Thanks for any help, ideas and support anyone can offer!


----------



## PrettyInTink

I weigh 255 lbs and hubby weighs 300.  We drive truck cross country and sit on our fanny's all day long.  I pledge to myself that I will park at the back of the parking lot and walk further.  I will also do my TurboJam videos (MY NEW LOVE) daily, even if I only have time for the 20 min workout.  I want to be healthy and beautiful.


----------



## PrettyInTink

SIPPORA    HI! I have 100lbs to lose as well.  Just go slow,  that's the only way you will keep it off.  And remember, Disney World is the only place on earth that everyone large or small is treated the same.  Good Luck!


----------



## eeyoregirl

My goal is to lose 50 pounds by going to the gym at least 4 times a week, and modifying my diet to include less carbs and more fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## Booknut

Hi, i'm new to this thread but really want to join!  I'm a bit nervous about all this but seeing as we're all Disney friends i'm sure it will be fine and i'll be at home here   

I've struggled with my weight my whole life, up and down like a ride on Rock n Rollercoaster that never stops!     I'm 32 years old right now and at my highest I was 352lbs  - not a number i'm proud of and its one of those things where I just didn't notice it creep up that much (which sounds crazy but is true!)  It's all those darn elasticated waistbands, its hard to tell and i'm not a huge fan of full-length mirrors either!  

I tried WW and lost a bit of weight but was a bit undisciplined with it.  At the moment i'm low carbing (I combine low carb/low fat shakes with fish/chicken/eggs and vegetables) and have lost 26lbs in the last 8 weeks.  I'm down to 326 as of this morning    

For me the hardest part has been keeping going because its a long road ahead for me and I tend to lose stamina/willpower after a few weeks.  This is the longest i've gone so far and i'm so excited.  Am hoping this is thread and making the WISH commitment will help me even further!  

I'll start out by saying as well that I am the queen of excuses, especially when it comes to exercise.  I haven't been doing anything at the moment     but I have dusted off my exercise bike and its in front of the telly now so I have no excuse anymore.  

I will start out doing 10 minutes in the morning on the bike and building it up by 1 minute each day until I can do 30 minutes comfortably and doing weight resistance exercise with my DH every other day.  I'm also getting off 1 bus stop before my work so I can get a bit more walking into my day.  

And my huge, biggest commitment is going to be NO MORE TAXIS!  There isn't a black cab in London that doesn't know me (OK i'm exaggerating but you get the idea!) and not only will this encourage me to walk more it will also save more money for Florida   

I will add the WISH clip art to my signature as soon as I can figure out how to do it!


----------



## tyna

Hi, I am excited to find this thread this morning as I am feeling very unfit.  I am the mother of 2 special needs kids and work part time as a nurse and have trouble putting myself first.  My goal is to lose about 20 pounds and become physically fit.  My plan is to modify my diet to "healthy foods"  and to begin a walking program(if it stops raining here long enough!).  Both of my kids have difficulty gaining and maintaining weight so my house is loaded with high calorie food to help them get enough calories.  And the harder it is for them to put on weight the easier it seems I gain weight.  I am hoping that having a place like the DIS to come to daily will inspire me on this lifetime journey.


----------



## mikamah

I am ready to take the Dis wish challenge.  I have been doing ww for a while and have 50-60 pounds to go but it is coming off slow.  The wonderful support here will help me to stick with it.  
I want to lose 30 pounds before my WDW trip in November.  5 pounds a month should be doable. 
I am pledging to walk after work every day the weather permits.  
I will keep my ww journal every day, because when I do that, I always eat much healthier.  
Lastly, after my son goes to bed I will only have one snack per night, instead of snacking all night long.  
Thanks to all for the support.


----------



## AlisonB

I'm a returning WISH member - from about 18 months ago. I really hate to say it but I put back on all I lost, plus some extra. Well, I have no one to blame but myself - I wasn't held at gunpoint, being forced to put food in my mouth!! Anyway, I hit the big 40 this week and it was a turning point for me! I aim to lose 80 pounds - our next trip to WDW is August 2007, so I'd like to hit my target by then, but preferably a lot sooner!! I'm on a low carb diet as it worked for me best before.


----------



## Leash

Hi,
I am on WW and have been for almost 5 weeks now (lost 12 pounds so far). My main reason for weight loss is my wedding in 6 months but I really just need to lose some weight. I weigh more now than I ever have and I know it is from poor eating habits and lack of exercise. So I am taking a stand and vowing to lose as much weight as possible before my dress fitting and then keep it off. I hope to get down to what I feel is a good weight for me (145-150) and I started off at 210. So far so good but I am missing some of my favorite junk food but I just look at my dress and it boosts my resolve, I am doing the online WW instead of the meetings because I know I will not keep up with the meeting each week. Since I spend so much time on the DIS I figure it will be a good place for moral support.


----------



## alisaheather

I'm ready to get back "on the wagon".  So glad to have found this forum of Disney lovers.
My goal is to use this summer to get outside, exercise, and eat right.  The weather, as well as the fresh fruits and veggies will make it easier.  And, best of all, at the end, I'll reward myself and my family with a trip to Disney.  I'll just have to avoid that other food associated with summer, ice cream  
Wish me luck


----------



## intrep93

Hi - I subscribed to this list a while back and then kind of disappeared as I got very busy with kids and stuff.  Well, I'm back and ready to get serious.  I have a total of 90 pounds to lose and it's time to start.  I was doing a combination of slim fast and weight watchers points, but was having a hard time getting motivated to MOVE!!  So a couple of weeks ago I signed on to do 4 paper routes!  Now I HAVE to walk every day, rain or shine!!  It's been great so far.  There have been a couple of rainy days, but they don't bother me.  The real test will be this winter!   The problem now is that I find myself running through Mickey D's way too often between routes.  Especially if my 3 year old gets hungry before we finish.  I just can't seem to get him something and not myself.  Anyway, I think that will work itself out over the next couple of weeks as I get into a better routine with it.  So, I'm going to start fresh and do my best on the eating for the next couple of weeks until the kids end of school stuff finishes up and we can get on a better eating schedule, then I'll hit it hard and see how much I can weight I can lose over the summer!


----------



## jsmla

Hi!  I'm new to WISH.  I'm 46 years old and have about 40 pounds to lose.  I've never really tried to seriously diet/exercise before.  I was very thin for the first 35 years of my life but the weight's been creeping up on me for the last ten.  My goal is mostly health related.  The last time I was at Disney I noticed all these little aches and pains I don't remember from my younger days!  I want to break my major junk food habit and _try_ to get moving.  I've been a dedicated couch potato my entire life.  This morning I weighed in at 150 (I'm 5'2") in my undies and I'd like to get down to around 110, no time limit.

Since I'm not really a big eater I decided not to do any sort of structured diet, just change the things I eat (fewer Doritos, more carrots), drink more water and watch the night-time TV snacking thing.  DH is joining me.

As far as exercise goes all I can say is yuck, yuck, yuck!  I know I *need* to do it but I just hate it.  Any sort of outside exercise is not gonna happen.  It's too hot down here and I hate being sweaty.  DD and I are joining the Y next week and I'm going to give the treadmill a go.  

WISH me luck!


----------



## 4shinystars

I'm taking the plunge!!! My goal is to become healthier by exercising (walking at least 1 mile/4-6x a week), stop drinking so much soda, and eating better(junk food, junk food, go away!). Hopefully this will lead to weight loss. I'm the one who put the weight on, I'm the one who can take it off.
Thanks for having this group. I'll be needing all the support I can get!


----------



## Dyerneeds

Hi everyone,

 Well, I started at 175 lbs. and am now at 183 lbs.  I have never really been sick a day in my life, other than a cold here and there, but somehow I hurt my back.  Sometimes you just bend over and turn a certain way... that's all it takes.

So, needless to say excercise is out of the question!  The doctor put me on steroids for a week and I gained about 7 lbs.  It wouldn't be so bad if they make my back feel better, but they didn't.  So now I'm on antii-inflamatory medication.  Yesterday, it did feel a little better but not so much today.

I am in such a funk.  I hate being limited in my activities.  

I guess I'll just try to eat properly and hold off the excercise for a while.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## scifihippie

Hello everyone.  I really need this support group!

I have a lot of weight to lose, but my first goal is 38 lbs.  A few years back I lost over 200 lbs. eating right and exercising.  Now after two years of fertility meds and then a pregnancy I've gained half of it back.  I know I can do it, I just need motivation.  I've been on WW ten weeks and lost only 4 lbs.    I wish I had my willpower back that I had before.  I hope seeing all of your success I can do this!


----------



## cyjmhill

I'm in!  I am determined to lose weight before my WDW Trip in August.

Thanks for the Board!


----------



## Su3gs

Hi
I have been on these boards several years but for the last year haven't been able to post so i rejoined today with a different name and email service.
I am sort of a Disney Addict- been there 4 times in the last 2 years and have decided it is finally time to make some major life changes- weight being one of them.  I will be 50 on June 3, 2007 and my son is getting married July 2007 so my goal is to lose 100 pounds in 54 weeks.  I have knee issues and blood pressure problems and I swear that is not me in all of those pictures- I really see myself as 30 sommething and about 60 pounds lighter- photos are cruel.
So I am kind of doing a combo of- Michael Thurmond's Six Week Makeover with Jorge Cruise's Three Hour Diet thrown in.
Bonnie
trying to add clipart


----------



## mickeymousemom

Sign me up for the challenge!  I got to my highest weight ever over 2.5 years ago with my third child.  I was 183lbs right after I came home with her(I'm about 5'9").  Last summer I got down to 159, but gained it all back over the fall/winter months.  My goal right now is 30 lbs, then I'll decide if I want to lose a few more.  My metabolism right now seems extremely slow, but DH and I have started back on WW(doing it on our own) and walking 5-6 days a week, at least 3 miles. I'm a horrible water drinker, but have done better about that the last few days.  Nothing like a few good summer days and no clothes to wear to get your hiney in gear  !


----------



## dwheatl

I'm new to the WISH challenge, have been doing WW since August, and have lost 20 lbs. I have just 6 more to go, but I've been making a lot of excuses and bouncing up and down 3-4 lbs never getting to goal this time. I lost 70 lbs. and got to goal with WW 15 years ago, then quit and slowly regained about half the weight back. Now that summer is almost here, I'm going to try to get out and exercise 3-4 times a week.

To my friends here that have a lot to lose, here's some WISH pixie dust!  Just take it one day at a time; you can't change yesterday, and tomorrow will take care of itself. Now let's get up and move!


----------



## Reese

I'm new to WISH.   My newest addition is five weeks old so it's time to get back in line.  Before this pregnancy I had lost 20lbs with WW.  I put 30 on while pregnant and lost 25 of that so I'm 5 pounds over what I started at.  That's not bad but I still have a total of 35lbs I would like to lose before our next vacation.  Since I've been off  work I notice I eat more, snack more and excercise less.  I tried taking the dogs for a walk at night but by the time I can find a spare twenty minutes I'm just too tired.  Once we open up the pool I hope I can excercise some more.


----------



## chibichibirei

Hi    I really need this!

Im going to get moving on exercising more and eating healthy! I need to loose about 120 give or take. I hope to be able to run in the WDW marathon in 2007 (half)


----------



## kaw1218

Hi, I am pretty new to the DisBoards and I just found W.I.S.H.  
I think it is great that there is a huge group of supportive people out there. And it doesn't hurt that ya'll are disney addicts too! 
Anyway, count me in. I would like to lose about 40-50 pounds. but I will be willing to start with 10 for now. (baby steps) 
Now I just have to work on my scrapbooking obsession!  
Good luck everyone!


----------



## tinkerbelle77

Hi everyone!  I too need to lose about 45-55 lbs.  I have been struggling with weight for all my life.  I am so happy to have found you all!


----------



## Friend_of_Piglet

Hi everyone,   

 I am also starting this new journey. I need to lose A LOT!!!  I'm a Disney fanatic also and have been to WDW 4 times in the last 3 years. I've realized I just haven't enjoyed it as much as I should have. With all the walking, it's painful and hard to enjoy. I'm tired of making excuses. I've tried a few times before to lose the weight, but have failed. I'm 31 years old, and I know it'll be harder to lose the older I get. So no time like the present. I'm doing the Weight Watchers Online program. I have another WDW trip in December and I'm determined to lose at least 45pounds. 
Baby steps.   

Sooz


----------



## gracer9977

Hi everyone.  I have been hanging around at the Trip Reports board since I joined but tonight I ventured out and found this thread.  Great job!!     I am hoping to lose 30 pounds this year.  I would like to have 20 of that gone by the time we take our family trip to the WDW in Sept/Oct.  I have just about 4 full months to lose.  So I am going for the 5 pounds a month approach.  Unfortunatley it has been pouring rain, day after day here in NH   so I am stuck inside.  I need to get motivated (the never ending rain and cold temps have not been very helpful) so I am hoping that by putting this message out here on the boards and adding my weight tracker to my signature that I will get motivated.  In fact as soon as I post this I am going to get down and do 10 pushups and 30 crunches!!  Whose with me!!!!


----------



## alisaheather

I understand the frustration with the weather.  CT hasn't been any better!  Though I have seen some peeks of sun this morning.  Let's hope.  I need to get myself moving!  Have a trip planned in September and want to be able to go all day and into the night!  (Also, those pics from the trip last year were scary  )
You all have my support.  Let's get going


----------



## Dyerneeds

YAH!!!  I get to change my clippie. I've actually lost 6 lbs.  I will be having back surgery in about a week and haven't been able to excercise so... to lose this was a major feat.

Good Luck to everyone!
We'll get there together.


----------



## o2bacelt

Add me to the list of  new WISH members. I need to lose about 70 pounds. I've been fighting it for 10 years now. Looking forward to pay day so we can join the local county fitness facility.


----------



## Winksst

I just joined WW online about 1 1/2 weeks ago..and I'm already seeing a difference.   

I'm not being public about my decision to shed weight so it'll be nice to have supportive friends online  

My first WW goal is 17 lbs.  I've already gotten rid of 4.  Yay!!!

Looking forward to getting to know y'all!!!


----------



## gracer9977

Thanks to my new motivation to lose the pounds by announcing my intention on this board I have lost my first 3 pounds!!!    I still have a ways to go but it sure was nice to see my weight minus 3 pounds when I stepped on the scale this morning.  It helps that the sun has finally peaked out here in New England a few times!!    I took my baby girl for a 2 mile walk last night and then tonight I rollerbladed her stroller for a little over a mile.  Whew, I never realized how "steep" some of the hills in my neighborhood are till I tried rollerblading up them.    But I feel good that I am doing something and by the end of the summer I will be able to rollerblade the whole 3 mile neighborhood with no problem, at least I hope so!!  Anyway just wanted to wish everyone some good luck with their plans and talk to you soon!!!!  Don't forget, even 5 minutes today is 5 minutes more then yesterday.  Walk up and down your stairs for 5 minutes or try and do crunches for an entire segment of commercials, baby steps will lead to giant big leaps and bounds!!!


----------



## Winksst

Today is my weigh-in day....2 more pounds gone!!!    Woohoo!!! Three more and I get a new banner in my signature.


----------



## dwheatl

I just started reading a book called _Fat is a Family Affair_ about why people become obsessed with food. I already know what I should be doing, now I'm trying to find out why I sometimes don't do it. I'll let you all know if it's any good and if I gain any insight.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Hi  - -   

I'm in.  Thanks for having me!!  I am looking forward to having more energy and being able to walk as much as I want to, esp for our Dec trip to the WDW, and also just for every day of my life!  - - And, losing about 20 or so pounds along the way to a healthier lifestyle, would be very good!!!     
-mary


----------



## keypooh90

Hey all! I am keypooh90, and am 16 years old. I am trying again to get healthy. I currently weigh 275 pounds, have stage 2 hypertenison, high cholesterol, and are at risk for type 2 diabetes. I hope to eat healthier and exersise in time for my tenth grade year. In order to reach my ldeal range of 109-132 lbs I need to lose at least 150 lbs.


----------



## ocd4disney

HI everybody!
I would like to join wish.  I started WW online about a week and a half ago and i have lost 10.8 pounds.  I think I have lost this much too fast, but I am sure my weight loss will slow down.  I am not starving (well there have been a few moments of hunger) and I am using all the points on my plan. I want to lose about 60 more total.  I have been cooking ww recipes which are actually really good.  My dh and I are going to WDW in December so I want to lose as much of the 60 pounds I need to lose as possible.
I am so glad to find a support group.


----------



## VSL

I'd love to join in


----------



## Dyerneeds

keypooh90 said:
			
		

> Hey all! I am keypooh90, and am 16 years old. I am trying again to get healthy. I currently weigh 275 pounds, have stage 2 hypertenison, high cholesterol, and are at risk for type 2 diabetes. I hope to eat healthier and exersise in time for my tenth grade year. In order to reach my ldeal range of 109-132 lbs I need to lose at least 150 lbs.




If you need support, we're here.
I'm quite a bit older than you, but I know how tough it is when you are a teen.  
Are you following a health plan on your own or one provided by a doctor?  

Good luck to you kiddo.


----------



## AmberLuvsWDW

Hi! I just found DIS last week and I started going to Slim and Tone last Monday. Tonight I found WISH. I think this will be a great motivator. I was in pretty good shape (never "thin" but solid) until about 3 years ago. I am only 25 and I'm at about 200lbs. I NEED to lose the 50 pounds I gained in those 3 years. I am already starting to watch my meal portions and fat and calorie intake, and I think S & T is going to be a great exercise plan. Has anyone else had success with that program?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kerri

It will be awesome to have a great support group to be inspired by!

I just re-started e-diets and will work out on my stepper at home.  I'd like to be close to my goal weight by my 40th birthday (7-10-2007) and this change of eating habits and working out is my birthday gift to myself!  (It's easy to let taking care of ourselves slide further and further down our list of priorities, when we are all so busy taking care of everyone, and everything, else.)

Like Winksst, I'm not "going public" with my plans, either.  So, thanks for being here.


----------



## MinnieGirl33

Count me in!

Started WW yesterday.

Hoping to lose 20 pounds that I gained when I quit smoking almost 2 yrs. ago!


----------



## monymony3471

Hi.  I'm in. 

Back on the beach.  My goal is 50 pounds.  I've lost 40, think I gained 10 back.  I really need to buy new batteries for my scale......

My family will walk in the evenings together.  I hope to lose at least 25 by the time we go back to WDW in late November.


----------



## pospisil

Count me in! DS4 is running me ragged, and I feel soooooo bad telling him "You go ahead, Mom's gonna rest here a minute."   We're going back to WDW in 2008 (isn't that a long, long time from now?) and I'd like to be a normal size before we go. I hardly exercise at all, but I started walking in the evenings last week. I have also cut out my Dr Pepper every day, and only have one a week now.   I want to start small this time. I usually try to make a huge, life-changing weight-loss attempt, and always fail miserably. Wish me luck!


----------



## chatchdvc

I'm in too, please.
I was going strong this past spring, but slacked off and I've gained back nearly all of the weight I lost.
Re-joined WW online this week.
I have new motivation, I'm going back to WDW next month, and
I'm hoping the pictures from this trip will have a slightly thinner me in them.


----------



## dwheatl

Just consider the last time you lost the weight as practice. Now you have a better idea of what works and what doesn't. I'm off with my DH to lead a retreat on marriage preparation. There are always way too many goodies. Maybe by posting now, I'll be able to stay strong through the weekend. Good luck to all!


----------



## chatchdvc

Thanks dwheatl !

It seems I've been practicing for years!  I'll get it right one of these days.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Count me in too please!
I have been doing So beach for the past 5 days and have lost 5 lbs!   so my goal starting from today is 50 more lbs.  I would LOVE to lose it by Christmas, but if I don't lose it 'til Easter that's fine too, as long as I LOSE it!


----------



## anewvance

Count me in on the WISH challenge.  I need to lose 60lbs and plan to do it by eating better and exercise.  Thanks for the opportunity to join, this will help motivate me!


----------



## wisbucky

Hi everyone

Im doing the Atkins diet.   I am on week four and have only lost 7 pound. Those pounds were lost in the first ten days. Since then I have lost not a pound more  and I certainly am getting frustrated.    I use the Atkins advantage shakes for lunch. Morning I have omelet or just scrambled eggs.  For supper I make it meat, a low carb veggie and water.  Once in a while I will do a salad.      I do drink coffee with caffeine in.   I also take calcium tablets, garlic pill and flaxseed oil every day.   Can anyone help me out as to why I am getting nowhere?   Im am so frustrated I am ready to quit.


----------



## anewvance

Hmm, with the low amount of carbs you are getting, I can't imagine why you aren't losing more weight.  I lost 80lbs on atkins in a matter of 4 months... I was very strict on my carbs and if I got to a week and noticed I hadn't lost, I would review the week and see if I added something that could be a staller and would cut it out and would start loosing weight again.

If I had the patience to do atkins again that's how I would be losing my weight.  But it got so hard to have to MAKE every meal, I was getting annoyed.  You couldn't go to the cabinet and just pull anything out to snack on for the most part.  And I got tired of meat!  LoL.

So my suggestion is to look at what you are eating.  There are certain things that one person can tolerate and still lose weight and somethings that they call stallers... might be low in carbs but something about it just doesn't sit right and you don't lose the weight as quick.


----------



## wisbucky

anewvance said:
			
		

> Hmm, with the low amount of carbs you are getting, I can't imagine why you aren't losing more weight.  I lost 80lbs on atkins in a matter of 4 months... I was very strict on my carbs and if I got to a week and noticed I hadn't lost, I would review the week and see if I added something that could be a staller and would cut it out and would start loosing weight again.
> 
> If I had the patience to do atkins again that's how I would be losing my weight.  But it got so hard to have to MAKE every meal, I was getting annoyed.  You couldn't go to the cabinet and just pull anything out to snack on for the most part.  And I got tired of meat!  LoL.
> 
> So my suggestion is to look at what you are eating.  There are certain things that one person can tolerate and still lose weight and somethings that they call stallers... might be low in carbs but something about it just doesn't sit right and you don't lose the weight as quick.



The biggest frustrating part about it all is that I really havent changed much.  I do eat cottage cheese once in a while and I started that two one half weeks ago.     But I dont eat it every night.  Once or twice a week.   I cut it out for 6 days  and still lost nothing.    I dont know if drinking more water would help.


----------



## MouseTriper

Hello Everyone...a new "WISHer" here.  My name is Beth and I desperately want to lose 50 pounds.  My husband and I are taking our 2 year old daughter to WDW in December and I want to lose as much of it as I can by then.  I am new to the DISboards and just found this thread tonight.  I would love to make some new friends on here who I can share my ups/downs with.  Working out is hard enough but doing it alone is even worse.  A little encouragement goes a long way.  So...come on everyone who is in the same boat as me....we CAN DO IT!!!  (smiles)


----------



## Winksst

I haven't checked in for while...I've dropped 12 pounds since joining here WW and 6 since joining WISH. Five more pounds and I'll reach my 1st WW goal of 17 lbs!!!   

Off to get my new banner....


----------



## disneychickforever

wanting to join.  I am need to lose weight for personal and health reasons, since both diabetes and heart problems run in my family.  

My goal is to be down to 180 by next summer.....didn't weigh myself so I don't know how much that is yet, but that's my goal...


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

My daughter and I are going to try to start "eating healthy" together, as a team.  My daughter is 13 and I beleive she weighs about 185 pounds, she doesn't want me to know her weight, but when I took her to the doctor for a broken toe, they weighed her and I snuck a peak without her knowing.  She is at a very tender age right now and it has been the source of a lot of stress for her.  My son is 9 and can eat anything he wants, he is very active, plays baseball, soccer, basketball, wrestling...........  and it frustrates her that he can eat all he wants and stay thin.  She has high 90's in school, including 99 in science and 98 in math, she is a great kid, but honestly she is very lazy.  I take responsibility for most of that because I do not make her move.  

I am 36 years old.   I weighed in at 148 pounds this morning.  My heaviest.  My doctor says I should weigh between 128-135.  Unfortunately, my taste buds are fussy (like my daughters).  We eat meat and potatoes with some vegetables. Soda is an issue for us.  Mountain Dew is an addiction that I have passed on to my poor daughter.........  AWFUL i know........ But i did stop buying it when I get groceries and she has been drinking a lot of bottled water for the past couple months.  But it hasn't made an effect on her weight thus far.  I need motivation for her AND me.  I am the mother buying the groceries, and I can control what she takes in, so that is my goal here.  We are going to Disney May 3 - 10 2006.  We have 282 days to "get healthier" and hopefully lose some weight in that process...........  W.I.S.H me luck everyone !  If she will let me, I will try to post some pics of the two of us for a "starting point"..........

I thought about joining a weight watchers group or something similiar but she is very modest when it comes to her weight and I think the DIS W.I.S.H. boards just might be the answer for her, and me hopefully ! 

Good luck to all of you.............


----------



## KimRaye

DISNEYLOVER70 said:
			
		

>


Welcome Renee and DD!  May I just say that you look like a younger, prettier Sharon Stone?!   WOW!

{{HUGS}} for your DD!  I can't imagine how that must feel, at her age, for Both of you.  Be a good guide for her.  

Best WISHes for Both of you!   Onward & Downward!


----------



## graciegirlie

Hi, I am Sarah, 28yr old SAHM mommy. I weighed 215 but have lost since last May. I am now hovering in the upper 160's (around 166) and need some more motivation.   We leave in 51 days for our disney vac & I would like be in the low 150's by then. I am joining the challenge with watching my calories & exercising more to make it to my ulitimate goal of 125. Glad to be here!!!


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:
			
		

> I am ready to take the Dis wish challenge.  I have been doing ww for a while and have 50-60 pounds to go but it is coming off slow.  The wonderful support here will help me to stick with it.
> I want to lose 30 pounds before my WDW trip in November.  5 pounds a month should be doable.
> I am pledging to walk after work every day the weather permits.
> I will keep my ww journal every day, because when I do that, I always eat much healthier.
> Lastly, after my son goes to bed I will only have one snack per night, instead of snacking all night long.
> Thanks to all for the support.



I am looking for some motivation.  I took this challenge in may, and just read my post, and want to recommit myself to it.  I have been journalling almost everyday, and have been good about walking after work.  I have not been only having one snack at night once my son goes to bed, and I want to do pledge to try harder on that one.  I also want to increase my water intake. My goal before my WDW trip was and is to lose 30 pounds more. In the past 2 months, I have lost 8.4, not quite 5 pounds a month.  Here's to today and the next four months!!!  Thanks for all the motivation!!!  Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Msslaydbug

Hi All - 
    I am also new here too. For medical rand personal reasons I need to lose weight. I am about 190 right now and need to get down to 150. I have in the past had good sucess with weight watchers and I am going to try it again. We have a very hectic lifestyle so I just need to be more motivated to cook our own meals in stead of going out !!
  WISH me luck !!


----------



## ChubbyHubby

I went from 270 to 225!!!  Another 25 to go!.

Keep da Faith


----------



## chamonix

I've been visiting the WISH board for awhile now but didn't realize until today that I never "took the WISH challenge" officially by posting in this thread! SO, here I am.

Started WW on January 10th and have lost just over 46 pounds since then. I am hoping it will be 50 when I weigh in next Tuesday (that would be a two week loss, I had surgery this week and missed WW weigh-in). We'll see though, I have been eating too much the past two days to get to that milestone this week I think.   If not this week, it will be the next! 

One of my goals is that when I return to the Poly concierge they won't recognize me! LOL! I have many goals actually, my dream goal is to lose 50 more pounds, but I have more realistic goals too, lol. My immediate goal right now is to lose 10 pounds in August.


----------



## vital

I lost 30 lbs 2 years ago by exercising and cutting back on portions. Well, I've gained every pound back. No more, just the 30lbs LOL! I'm 5'4" and currently weigh 147. I honestly don't think I can maintain 117 but am shooting for 125 in reality. I go to the gym 3 times a week while my son takes karate. I do spin and body sculpting classes. Tomorrow I'm going to start my new eating and positive thinking. I have a lot of negative thoughts about myself that run through my head. I'm going to try to silent my inner critic and quit eating "just because". My son also has karate so I'll be at the body sculpting class. That's one good thing about his class being at the gym, I'm there anyway so I might as well work out. I've booked an October 27, 2007 Disney cruise with just my DS and I. I'm a single mom, in case I haven't mentioned that. I want to be able to walk around the deck and snorkel without wearing shorts with my bathing suit. I won't be wearing a thong, but I just want to feel confident and good in whatever I wear. I look forward to meeting you and us encouraging each other through this rough period in our lives. But, this too shall pass!


----------



## Tensixmom

I am new here.  Actually I have been lurking around the boards for a couple of weeks so thought I would take the plunge.  Need to lose weight to stay healthy for my kids and myself.


----------



## OKWMom

I would love to join.  My goal is to lose 70-80 pounds.  I am trying to eat healthy and I have joined my local Curves.  I hope to lose at least 20 pounds before our December trip.


----------



## hjd0411

I'm new here too - and I guess I need to lose about 15kgs (about 35lbs).  Got to start somewhere.  I think I will be joining a local gym soon.  Walking the dog is just not enough for me.  Good luck to everyone else.  I aim to be looking good for my Nov 07 trip to WDW.


----------



## mistaroo

I started the WISH challenge on Monday, July 31st (I thought I posted that day but apparently I did not). I am following the WW points plan but not attending meetings so I am thrilled to find this board. My plan is to lose up to 2 lbs per week, by following WW points and exercising, with a goal of losing 40 lbs by my trip to the Poly in December of this year. I have more weight than that to lose but that is my first goal. Good luck to all of us


----------



## momto4obkids

I am joining again :O

So, this time i am trying the six week mody makeover.


wish me luck!! lol


Amanda


----------



## AlaskaMOM

After what seemed like a very long time I finally lost another 5 lbs! for a total of 10 lbs since joining WISH (15 from before), so I'm gonna be grabbing a new clippie!


----------



## Fitswimmer

I finally wandered off the Theme Park and DVC sections and found this thread.  How cool!  
I had surgery back in January to remove a benign tumor the size of a volleyball from my abdomen.  It's been 7 months now, and I need to lose the weight I gained during my recovery.  I did a lot of "comfort eating"-oh, I can have ice cream, I just had major surgery, oh, I can have cookies, I just had major surgery, Oh, I don't have to exercise, I just had major surgery.  
Well, you see my problem.  I could afford to lose about 20 lbs, but I really don't want to focus on the numbers.  I want to concentrate on getting to the Y every day, riding my bike on the weekends, doing some skating and if I lose weight by doing those things-great, if not, that's ok too because if I'm doing that I'll be healthier anyway.  I don't believe in depravation diets, because I know that whatever I try to completely eliminate will cause a binge sooner or later.  
So, here's the plan.  Mon, Wed-jog/walk on treadmill, circuit weight training
                            Tues,Thurs, Fri-swim fast for 30 min A.M., elliptical and 
                                                 weights P.M.
                            Saturday/Sunday-biking, skating, b-ball-depends on 
                                                     weather

For July, I worked out 22 out of 31 days, which is ok-but it could have been better.  
So far this month, I'm 6 for 8.  Again, ok, but not really where I want to be. 
I'm joining WISH to help me stay motivated, get suggestions from others and to be a cheerleader for all the other members who are working so hard.  If my love for Disney has taught me nothing else, it has taught me that we can achieve any dream with determination and courage and the help of trusted friends.


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Just checking in with another 5 lb loss, 15 pound clippie here I come!

Thanks so much for W.I.S.H.  I can't believe how encouraging it is to come to this board!


----------



## englishteacha

I'm joining the WISH challenge!  I've lost about 20-25 pounds in the past year.      My next goal is to lose 15 more.  Then I'll determine my next step towards being healthy!  I've been walking, and watching what I eat.  I'm a teacher, so this summer has been challenging my eating--I tend to eat or bake when I have nothing to do!  When school starts again, I'll be able to use the fitness center there, which I plan to use at least once a week in addition to my walks.  Wish me luck!


----------



## TinkNH

Oh glad I found this...I have been trying to eat better..and get my butt on the treadmill at minimum 4 times a week.


----------



## oxfordcircus

Okay, I'll join.  I'm at 200 lbs right now.  I want to lose about 25 lbs by cycling 4-5 times a week.  A pound every week or two would make me happy.  So we'll see.


----------



## Taylorbell

I'm signing up!

I love the idea of WISH and am really excited to sign up for it!  I have been a long-time lurker and am looking forward to posting more and becoming part of the WISH group.

I want/will lose 60 by April 1st of next year.  That's my goal!  Lots of little goals along the way, starting with 15 by the end of September.  So, we'll see what happens.  Hopefully, GREAT things will happen.

I'm starting out with the 6 Week Body Makeover to get me going.

Looking forward to meeting everyone and posting lots and lots and lots!!


----------



## Country Flower

Oh my god !  I really will need a lot of support.  I need to get healthy, I need to control my blood sugar rates if I dont want to get Diabetic, I need to low my heart Rate that is to much high right now.

I know that I need to do a lot of things but Im not doing it... so I will try right Know to find the courage to  doing things...

I'm 37, 5,5" and Im in the 170-175 right now but I can confirm it later, no childrens (another story),an a loving husband.
I will try to post a photo later the photos are to big and I have no idea on how can I get it more little.

I have near a Lady of america gym and Curves(more near) what do you recomend?
By the way feel free to correct my grammar Im not the best in English.

Madeline


----------



## momsgonwild

Hi Everyone!  I have been on the DIS for several years, and just found this board.  What a coincidence.  I just ordered the Nutrisystem program for the over 40 age group.  It is supposed to be here on Sept 7th.  My oldest DS will graduate from college, and youngest DS will graduate from HS this May.  I am contemplating making a big jump, and going back to college next fall.  I have always been doing things for others, and have decided it is time to do something exceptional for myself!  I am 41 years old, 5'6", and weigh 215 lbs.
I would like to loose 60 lbs.  I have already started walking, and drinking lots of water.  I have also gotten the stationery bicycle out of storage.  Now I have to keep myself motivated, and use lots of Will-power!


----------



## dwheatl

Good luck, Moms. That's so great that you are taking care of yourself. Your family will be better off with you healthy and strong.


----------



## BamaGirl

Hi!  I am taking the WISH challenge because I really need to get in shape, if I lose weight along the way that would be great too.  My husband is deployed to Iraq and when he gets to come home for his R&R leave I want him to walk of off the plane and go "WOW  ".  

My problem so far is just trying to get started working-out.  I have never been one to work ou, when I was younger and before kids i never had to worry about working-out or weight.  I weighed all of 110 when we got married almost 12 years ago.  I know that I do not need to weight that little again but I would just love to have a semi flat tummy and no love handles!  I have had 3 surgeries on my tummy so it is my major project.


----------



## oxfordcircus

I'm holding steady at 195, down from 200 on 8/14.  I've ridden the bike about 143 miles since then.  I recommend cycling to anyone whose feet/shins are tired of walking/running.


----------



## oxfordcircus

momsgonwild said:
			
		

> I have also gotten the stationery bicycle out of storage.  Now I have to keep myself motivated, and use lots of Will-power!



If you want to stay motivated, get a non-stationary bike.  It's like you're a kid again.  I saw a re-run of Friends the other day where Phoebe ran through the park like a 4 year old, just enjoying herself and not taking herself too seriously.  I think it's most important to find an activity that's fun and holds your interest over the long term.


----------



## dwheatl

oxfordcircus said:
			
		

> If you want to stay motivated, get a non-stationary bike.  It's like you're a kid again.  I saw a re-run of Friends the other day where Phoebe ran through the park like a 4 year old, just enjoying herself and not taking herself too seriously.  I think it's most important to find an activity that's fun and holds your interest over the long term.



You're right, making it fun is the key. I use the stationary bike as my reading time, where everyone has to leave me alone and let me have "me time". Sometimes I read things to improve my mind, sometimes I read vacation planning books (especially   travel books). I wish I was coordinated enough to go on the laptop while I'm on the bike.


----------



## Steph11787

I'm starting tomorrow!! I am going to try curves. I am at an extreme weight of 260..wanting to lose 100 pounds!!! I need some supporters!


----------



## Nevergrow'nup

I tried this once before but now I am really motivated!!      I want to lose 50 pds by June 1st.  I am going to exercise more, eat less, eat healthier and become the person who I once was.  

WISH me luck!!


----------



## NoelGypsy

*Hello all,
I have rejoined Weight Watchers through my job and start on Tuesday and I have to start getting motivated and go to my local YMCA gym, where I signed up for a year... Here we go again!!! But this time it is going to work!!!        
Good luck to everyone!!!*


----------



## CinderellaBride12

I'm new to this all but since I started my birth control I've gained more weight then I thought I would. I'm really irritated I use to be able to eat, drink, and do whatever and since I've been on it I can't. I've been needing to start this to lose the weight by the wedding next September so I really could take all the advice and help anyone is willing to share. I'm 20 and I have knee issues and a slight heart condition (nothing to serious) so I can't really run but any suggestions just let me know. Thanks!!!! 
(can't post links yet but I'm trying to lose at least 30 if not 35)


----------



## KimRaye

CinderellaBride12 said:
			
		

> I'm 20 and I have knee issues and a slight heart condition (nothing to serious) so I can't really run but any suggestions just let me know. Thanks!!!!


WELCOME!!  I think Weight Watchers has a heart-healthy specific plan and, Leslie Sansone (tapes & DVDs) doesn't run.   Onward and Downward!


----------



## CinderellaBride12

KimRaye said:
			
		

> WELCOME!!  I think Weight Watchers has a heart-healthy specific plan and, Leslie Sansone (tapes & DVDs) doesn't run.   Onward and Downward!




Thanks! I'll have to check into those. My future hubby and I are going to do this together and we took a first step today buying some healthier food and trying to eliminate temptations from the kitchen. We both still live with our parents so we got stuff for my house and I was so proud to toss out 10+ candy bars & such from the fridge!    We have started walking a bit every night after eating, now the next step is looking into some professional type of help.


----------



## tiggermybaby

> Steph11787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting tomorrow!! I am going to try curves. I am at an extreme weight of 260..wanting to lose 100 pounds!!! I need some supporters!
Click to expand...

  Steph11787 you are not alone !!   I'm 5' 8' and 258 pounds. I also would like to lose about 100lbs. My main short term goal is to walk at least 4 times a week for 1/2 hour to start and to drink my water !! 

good luck


----------



## V677

I will take the W.I.S.H. challenge!I want to lose weight and get phyisical!So count me in! I also am starting Curves soon!Please support me!


----------



## SerendipityBlue

I weigh about 260 lbs and am looking to lose about 100lbs.

I do wonder when I look in the mirror how it all happened, the weight just seemed to creep up on me.
 I am determined to try and do something about this, so on with the epliptical trainer, and forcing myself to drink 2 litres of water daily (ugh!)

any advice would be helpful, and best wishes to all like me who wants to be a LOSER (in pounds that is!)

cheers!
Ella


----------



## tksbaskets

Ella,
I'm with you!  I joined Weight Watchers in March at pretty much the same weight you are now and have lost 53 pounds so far.  I am also a member of the WW on-line community so I frequent the 100# to loose message board.  You'll find men and women (mostly women) on every part of their weight-loss journey.  It is very inspiring.  Do you have a Weight Watchers meeting near you?  I go every week to be weigh in even if I don't stay for a meeting.  I'm doing the core plan. 

Good luck finding a healthier you.

Teresa


----------



## oxfordcircus

oxfordcircus said:
			
		

> I'm holding steady at 195, down from 200 on 8/14.  I've ridden the bike about 143 miles since then.  I recommend cycling to anyone whose feet/shins are tired of walking/running.




I'm flirting with 190# most mornings.  I can't tell if it's just fluid though.  I love cyling and I'd ridden about 180 miles since last posting.  But my dad, being 64 and hardheaded as a billy goat, road 173 last Saturday and has shocked his sytem into, well, shock.  Since he did that ride, he's begun to pass a kidney stone, gotten a kidney infection, begun to leak urine into his parataneum and developed an irregular heart rhythm.  Just goes to show the importance of hydration and keeping your eloctrolytes in balance.  So all this has given me pause.  Seeing my dad, the pillar of my existence, hooked up to a pca and a catheter, is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## tinkspark

I would love to join Wish. My weight has really affected my view of myself as well as life in general. I'm 5'3" and weigh 210 lbs. I managed to gain 30 of those within a matter of months... and don't remember it ever happening. I would like to lose at least 20 lbs by Christmas. My overall goal is to lose 65.


----------



## MirandaPen

I am joining the weight loss challange. I need to lose 30 lbs. 

The plan:

-WATER
-No soda (even diet)
-No fast food C)
-Less frozen foods
-No eating after 6pm (I've done this one for over a year now)

If I get brave 
-exercise

Is it unreasonable to expect this to be pulled off by the new year?


----------



## MirandaPen

I just noticed my ticker is Gingerbread men and my signature is a Mickey bar getting eaten.

That cann't be a good sign


----------



## oxfordcircus

MirandaPen said:
			
		

> I am joining the weight loss challange. I need to lose 30 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it unreasonable to expect this to be pulled off by the new year?



I don't know your dimensions (and I'm not asking!), but I'd be concerned that you are setting yourself up for disappointment with those goals.  There are about 15 weeks left in the year so you'd be on a 2 pound per week pace.  That's tough for anyone!  I've always heard it preached that _gradual_ is the best pace because that usually means that you've undergone a LIFESTYLE change rather than just putting forth a concentrated effort.  1/2 a pound a week would have you losing your goal by sometime next fall, but at this pace it's much more likely that you'd maintain whatever changes are getting you toward your goal.  As for exercise, I see that as deposits in the bank.  If I work out for an hour or two, I get to eat a more reasonable portion without any guilt.  Good luck.


----------



## MirandaPen

I put this 30 lb goal by the new year, because I managed to gain 20 lbs in 2 months  . So I really feal like I'd be losing 10  lbs from my original weight prior to 2 months ago. 

I think I drank too much soda (even though diet)   to gain the exta weight.

We will see if I can take off at leat 20 lbs by the new year.  


Still not exercising


----------



## dwheatl

In all honesty, I don't think you can gain that much weight from diet soda. You have to be taking in a lot more calories than you are burning. I lost 70 pounds fifteen years ago with WW, gained back 40 over the years, went back to WW last year and lost 20 of that, and realistically, would like to lose another 10. When I examined how I gained weight both times, it was two things:
mindless eating (sometimes even forgetting that I'd had a meal, so eating it again, then remembering what I'd already eaten),
and portion size. I thought I was eating a serving of cereal, ice cream, salad dressing or whatever, but when I started measuring it, I found out it was two or three servings. Things like muffins and bagels are a killer, because I thought of them as one bread serving, only to find out some had as many calories as seven pieces of bread.
If you can't join WW, get a good calorie listing booklet, or you can look online at Calorieking.com. There are a lot of resources online with nutritional information for restaurants. Good luck to all. (an if you can swing it, exercise really does make a difference. I put my favorite songs on iTunes and dance when nobody is around. It's fun.)


----------



## CinderellaBride12

Future Hubby and I decided to get some journals to keep track of what we eat and everything to help keep track. We are doing the weight loss thing together. Odd thing I found out today. I hope someone has some experience with this and can give some insight. I had a Dr. Appt today and he told me I have some thyroid problem...apparently this is the reason for my weight gain. He is probably going to put me on some pill to fix it and I HOPE that takes care of my weight. Part of the problem is from birth control also. Anyone ever had or know anyone who has had a thyroid problem and how it was dealt with??


----------



## oxfordcircus

oxfordcircus said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll join.  I'm at 200 lbs right now.  I want to lose about 25 lbs by cycling 4-5 times a week.  A pound every week or two would make me happy.  So we'll see.




Now at 190#.  I joined this thread on 8/16/06.  Since then, I've logged about 330 miles on the bike.  Not great, but it's getting some results.  Two months and ten pounds.


----------



## Vallie

hi all!

I think this is a great motivation to loose weight! i need to loose about 20 lbs and I'd like to do it before my vacation.. but we'll see! good luck to all


----------



## shanealaina

ok i am ready to take the challenge.....30lbs!!!!


----------



## Winksst

Although I haven't checked in here, I've been sticking to WW really well.  So far I've taken off 27 lbs with them.    My WISH total is 23 lbs!!!!  I've already surpassed the WW 10% goal and am only 13 lbs away from my current goal of 130 lbs!!!  Woo hoo!      I say "current" because I'm really going by how I look and feel vesus a specific weight, but I'm really excited about how I'm doing so far.    

But I'm back on disboards now and I'll keep y'all posted.  Going to get my new banner now.  

Lots of Love,


----------



## disneyfanatic3166

Okay, I'm ready to take the WISH challenge. I thought I posted this yesterday, but I guess my post didn't go through. Between then and now, I have lost 3.3 pounds! So, my goal is to loose 50 pounds, and i'm already 3.3 pounds in, only 46.7 pounds to go. 

I think my main issues are pretty much the same as dwheatl, mindless eating, and portion size. Im hoping to keep a food and exercise journal, and stick with smaller that suggested portion sizes. I've also joined the November Fitness Challenge, and while my goal is low (500 minutes) I kind of despise exersise so even a little amount will help.

Thanks for being such a supporting group all!


----------



## georgina

Sign me up!  I am 5'5" and about 192 lbs.  I need to lose weight due to blood pressure issues, plus my mom has had 2 knee replacement surgeries and I feel the excess weight can't be good for my joints either.  I don't have a specific goal - I was 135 when I first started having kids 17 years ago, I think I would celebrate every level - 180, 170, 160, 150?  I was walking with friends several times a week until recently when I hurt my ankle.  My problem has been cutting back on junky foods.  I don't want to gain any weight between now and Jan 1.  This has always been a tough time for me weight-wise.


----------



## HaleyB

I am in.

My goal is to lose 20# 

I will 
1) Work out 3 times a week (or more)
2) Try to kick my sugar habit, one day at a time.
3) Keep a food journal.
4) Try to eat more fruits and veggies.


----------



## MJGirl

Please sign me up for the challenge .. I have quite a bit of weight to lose, so I'm going to think short term for now.  My doctor said she would be happy if I was down even 10 pounds by my next annual (1 year from today), but my personal goal is to be down at least 20 pounds by my trip to Europe next July.  I also want to build my stamina up for all the walking in Europe, so my goal is to get half an hour of exercise at least 3 times a week ... Wish me luck!


----------



## mousehouselover

Count me in! I've been looking for some motivation to keep me focused and healthy, earning new clip art can't hurt....

I did the Slim Fast diet a few years ago and lost almost 20lb but gained it all back and then some. I need to slim down by at least 30 lb, should really be 40 but the last 10 are so hard.

I'm sort of doing WW on my own, I work with people who are doing it and thought it would be easier if I was mostly on the same plan they are. It's been over a montha nd no luck yet; I was happy I didn't gain anything over the holiday.  I don't get to eat much early in the day due to work, I usually feel lucky to have breakfast and lunch, most days it's one or the other and some days it's neither. 

Hopefully I can lose jsut a bit before we leave for WDW, Dh is buying a readmill this weekend so he can try to slim down a bit too.


----------



## bushdianee

I started on the HMR program about 6 weeks ago and as of the doctor's scale this morning I am down 28 pounds. I have tried so many things that didn't work for me, phen-phen, WW, etc. So far so good on this program. I am ordering the food and shakes online and my doctor is doing blood tests once a month to keep check on me. I was at the point where my blood sugars were getting a little high, I had to go on cholesterol meds this summer and I was just feeling lousy due to back pain and shortness of breath. I even had to have a cardiac work up and I'm only 48. I also have artritis in my knees. Obesity runs in family big time. Plus I had ovarian cancer and a hysterectomy at the age of 21. That was when the weight really piled on. Even with little I've lost so far I am feeling much better already- breathing better and the back pain has diminished greatly.


----------



## mousehouselover

The treadmill is here and assembled. DH and I have both used it too. We haven't been very active lately so we're pooped after just a little bit but we're still trying to stick with it. 

BTW; how do I get the WISH banner?


----------



## harleygirl

Hey count me in!!! In have been following another thresd for about 2 weeks now and have posted a 2 lb loss out of 30+...don't really care how many pounds I lose as long as I look and feel healthier!  Go to gym 3-4 times a weekand try to make time on the Tredmill at home when I can't...

gonna go get my banner now!


----------



## JJ&JSMOM

I'd like to take the challenge too.  I already downloaded the December challenge clipart in my sig.  I hope thats alright - if not let me know.  I'm not sure how this all works yet.

I've lost 30 lbs since October 2005 - 4 months after my third child (dd1) was born I decided (although not all that into it really - only about 8-10 lbs) to try to start doing something about my "babyfat".  She stopped breastfeeding in May 06 - on her birthday to be exact so thats when I really began my weightloss journey.  Some women lose weight by breastfeeding but not me I held on to my round figure.  I then lost 10 pounds by August when we went on vacation and then I came home and saw the pictures of our vacation and that motiviated me to get going (after I was done crying).  From September to October I lost about 12 lbs and thats where I am now.

In December I just started some regular exercise - I figured I need to implement something to continue my weight loss and to get stronger.  I am currently walking/running on the treadmill 3x per week for 40-45 min. each.  I've started abs about 2 months ago.  Last week I added some extra arm and leg exercises but have been very SORE!  So I'm slowly plugging away at my weight.  DH works alot (too much) and I only can really exercise when hes home - sometimes when DD1 is napping.

I hope to lose 15 more pounds hopefully for our May 07 trip to WDW.  If I don't make it thats fine I am pleased w/myself thus far.  

Not sure how many minutes to start out with since I just started.  But I will try to keep up my current plan for December and then see how many minutes to commit to in January.  Pls let me know if this is not ok!

Thank you!
Joanne


----------



## Quacktatty

I was totally inspired by watching the Biggest Loser last night and thought that if those people could lose so much weight that there is no reason I shouldn't be able to.  I have been overweight since my teen years and it is now getting very out of hand.  Ultimately I'd like to lose 75 pounds.  I started today by walking 4 miles around my town.  The weather is beautiful but I know it won't last.  I'd like to join you all to keep my motivation up during this cold winter.  I am a martial artist and do that 3-5 times a week, but I am planning to incorporate some walking and gym workouts on my off days.  I really want to be healthy!!!!


----------



## Ellester

Signing on! I need to lose about 30 or so pounds. I had done really well after having my son (now 2 1/2) but gained most of it back over the summer while my DH was laid off. Stress snacking is a big problem of mine. But, I am going back on Weight Watchers (without doing the meetings). I still am not sure how I'm going to work exercizing back in, but I'll figure something out. We have recently moved and no longer belong to the Y. I homeschool our three kids, so there is not alot of free time without them tagging along.


----------



## IWantMyDVC

Signing on.  Have about 150 lbs. to lose.  Yup, to lose.  

I am following the WW flex plan, but it is going very slowly. I am considering switching over to core - input from anyone who has done it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for letting me join in - I need all the support I can get.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I would love to join. I'm 167-168 and I want to be around 118-119. I'm 5'3". I also got a treadmill and excercise bike for xmas along with a mountain of other workout equiptment. I guess someone was trying to give me a hint...


----------



## Goofyin08forErica

I would love to join the challenge.  I have already lost about 25 lbs, and need to lose 25 lbs more.  I am 5'3 and 151 lbs.  

I have cut out eating alot of junk foods, and have been racewalking since Jun.  

Erica


----------



## LindsayDunn228

I want to join the challenge. What do I need to do to get on board??


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

I am so happy to "see" our WISH family growing!

Please join in any thread or start one too. We need the support of each other as we go through our quest to be healthier.


----------



## KAC2005

I would like to join the challenge too!  I want to lose about 40 pounds before I go to wdw in july!

Kathryn


----------



## Belladonna

I'm so excited that I found this forum 
I'm planning a trip for late June-July and I'd like to loose a few lbs and tone up a bit so I can squeeze back into my Bathing suits 

I'm 5'1 and at 120 (ahhh too many cookies & junkfood this Christmas!)  
I'd like to get toned back into by 105-110 zone.  So not too much to lose, but I'm always looking for new recipes and ways to stay in shape!  Maybe this will be my ticket to success


----------



## JenEeyore

I'm back!!!  A prodigal child returns...I started with the 150 club thread tonight, and I need to get this lifestyle back in the forefront of my brain again, and not put it off any longer.  I had to give back my weight loss clippies and then kind of disappeared into the woodwork - for a long time here - now getting the mentality back to renew my goals!!!

I'm a WW Lifetime member who has regressed after stopping going to meetings.  I'm going to try this time on my own with WISHers help and see if I can make it work. If not, I'll make myself go back to WW meetings for the "expensive scale" that somehow strikes fear into my bones enough to keep me on track.  

I'll make myself face the scale again tomorrow and start anew.  Glad to be back!

Jen


----------



## Dyerneeds

Well Jen,

I can relate...   I too am returning after several months of backsliding.  I am now up to 180 lbs.... five lbs heavier than I was the last time I was attempting to take the challenge.

I have to do it this time.  My dh and I took a Disney cruise last October, at which time I tried to lose 30 lbs before we left.  (Didn't happen)

We have now scheduled a cruise for October 20, 2007.  Guess what... Here I am again.  

I would like to get down to 145-150lbs.  

I see people losing 80, 100, 150 all the time and I am always so impressed with them.  So, I figure if they can do it so can I.  

Any tips from anyone to stay motivated would be a great help.

Good luck to everyone.

Robin


----------



## Bashful in TN

I'm joining in.  I started WW online in February 2006 with the goal to loose 50 lbs.  I lost 29 lbs before we went on our WDW trip the last week of September.  I never really got back on the plan when we returned and then the holidays happened.  I have of coursed gained some of that weight back but I have been too scared to get on a scale to see exactly how much.  I have removed all the laundry hanging from the stationary bike and am back on the plan as of today.


----------



## lulu201

Hey, count me in, would you?  I successfully lost many pounds three years ago on WISH, but I'm back where I started from and now need to find my healthy self again! 

My goal is to achieve a healthy BMI through exercise, portion control, and eating a healthy diet full of fruits, veggies, brown carbs, and lean meats.  Right now my BMI is 31.  

Here I go!

Erin


----------



## the Fidge

OK so heres the hope:  I would like to get to healthy weight and feel healthy again.  I am planning on exercising daily no matter how silly I look or how frightening I sound.  

I am feel good aobut my insides I just want the outside to match.  I would really love to WOW my husband again honestly!

ANyway my short term goal is for April ideally it is alot to tackle but would dream of losing 60 lbs by then.  My long term dream would be 99 lbs to be achieved by Christmas.

I want to let go of the negative self image and feel good about what I see in the mirror!

OK so got started by a Dr check up today all good to goa nd rode my exercise bicycle for 30 minutes so off I go.........................


----------



## RSoxFan

Hi everyone, can I join?

I'd like to lose around 65-70 pounds. I've already lost 15 in the past year on LA Weightloss but I'm ready to step it up a notch. My motivation is a Disney trip in July. I really want to be able to visit the waterparks and wear shorts in the parks. Also, we always stay at the Beach Club and I've never visited the pool because I'm too embarassed to put on a bathing suit. So that's my goal!


----------



## lorli

Hey all, I'm in.  I want to make positive changes to my lifestyle, to live long and be healthy for myself, husband and daughter.  Over the years I have fought this battle and been riding the worst ride of my life, the YO-YO.  It's time to get off that ride and on to better ones.  This past December, I decided it was time to do something about my weight before I do irreversible damage (already have some, but with loses they will get better).  December 30, yes before the big parties of the New Year I joined lawl, I need a lot of encouragement and to know I HAVE to face someone about it.  Don't want to be embarrased you know.  Two hurdles down (starting, and and working the program on New Years Eve) millions more to go.  As I stated my plan is to use lawl, go one day at a time and begin a water fitness class.  Leaner, meaner me, here I come.


----------



## JenEeyore

I have to laugh, I finally get myself in gear to get myself back to WISH, and I get on the scale to see what the "damage" is that needs to get fixed...wouldn't you know it, my scale's batteries are dead!!!! ROFL!  

I'll have to get my goal set once I get a pack of Energizers!


----------



## Dyerneeds

Everyone must be excercising...
 I've been hitting the pilates trail and using my weights.  Who would have guessed that pilates could work so well.  It's amazing how good you feel when you start feeling those sore muscles.  I feel like I'm accomplishing something.

I was actually down 2 lbs. this morning.  I'm sure it's just water, but *I'll take it.* 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Robin


----------



## Dyerneeds

Where did everyone go?


JenEeyore,

Did you get your energizers?


----------



## lorli

Well not to brag but kudos to me, I started an exercise program today for the first time in about 8 years.  It's two days a week of aquajog, but I'm doing something.  

Robin - way to be motivated.

Jen - you've got the right mind set.  Hope you find that bunny (energizer that is) real soon.

RSox - Welcome, and I just started LA myself.

Fidge - I'm working on my first "small" goal is 60lbs.  I haven't set a date but I know I'll do it.  My long term goal however is well over you 99lbs but yet to be determined.


----------



## Dyerneeds

Lorli,

Thank you for responding.  I thought I was all alone. 

We need to get some dialog going to keep everyone motivated and excercising.

I decided to start doing Tae-bo in addition to pilates.  I used to do Tae-bo a few years ago and found my arms looking sculpted within 3 wks.  It is also the only thing that seemed to get rid of my hips and saddlebags. (We all know how much we'd love that.)

I know many of you have vacations planned, so *"Let's get Motivated."*

I'm cruising (DCL) in Oct. of this year so I'm going to...

*"Lose for the Cruise"*

Let's Go!

Robin


----------



## marathonmommy

I, too, need to do something.  I am thinking about following the Body for Life program.  Tried once before - I know it can work and I feel really sore after lifting dumbbells.  The soreness is usually worst in the beginning but really lets me know I am making big changes in my body.  I also want to walk around WDW wearing shorts.  I want to go to a waterpark with my kids and think about what fun they are having rather than how fat I am.  I want to lose about 60 pounds and hope I can get rid of most of the damage by the summer.  I feel like I say the same thing every year, but I really need to make serious changes and need to "come through" for myself this time.


----------



## hoosmi

I want in! I signed up for the Minnie Marathon today. I have been so inspired reading about the Marathons this month. I have recently started walking/running again after having a baby (ok, he's 9 months old, but I've been really, really tired LOL). In an ideal world, I'd love to do Goofy in 2008. 

Keep the stories coming. 

Jennifer


----------



## Marshmelo

I will be going to WDW again in early December 2007 and my goal is to lose around 80 lbs by then.  I have lost that much before (for my wedding in Oct. 2004) but gained it all back  The good news is that I know I can do it.  I actually started last Thursday, so my first weekly weigh in will be tomorrow.  I'm doing the Weight Watchers points program.  I'm not attending meetings, just doing it on my own with some help from my Momma (susiejane) and Granny who are the ones going to WDW with me.  I'm also trying to talk my husband into doing a 7 night cruise in September.  We did the 4 night in September 2003 and loved it....it's actually where he proposed, after we ate at Palo's.  So, I have a lot of motivation to lose for those two trips.  If that isn't enough, I want to get pregnant and want to (need to) be healthy first.


----------



## shadybabysmom

I have just satrted my diet today. I am 154 and my goal weight is 130 although my secret goal weight is 120 or a bit less. I am doing a mix between atkins/southbeach both are very similar during first phase so  
NO CARBS and will take a vitamin and walk on tredmill as often as I can.


----------



## OhioMom

Hi ladies.  Joining in the WISH challenge.  I also joined the Easter challenge.  My goal is 15 pounds, starting today at 155.  I will challenge myself to get back on the wagon with eating better and going to the gym to walk on the treadmill.  I really enjoy the treadmill and am so proud of myself when I do it, so why do I not make myself go???  I was doing really well before Thanksgiving, going 2-3 evenings a week, right after work having my babysitter keep my daughter an extra hour.  I guess it is just tough establishing new habits but I really need to do this for me!!  I think I will go try to call the sitter right now and get it set up for Monday and Tuesday...already have other things going on the other nights of the week.  Gotta start somewhere!!


----------



## IleneF

Okay so I'm signing on!  I started "dieting" on Jan 6th when I signed up for "biggest loser" at work.  I've lost 7lbs as of the 20th.  And I've been a gym member for a week.  I'm exercising 4times/week.  30min of cardio on the treadmill/bike  and some machines to help firm the unfirmable!  I've a LOOOONG way to go but this is the start.


----------



## Sk8Leigh

Ok, I'm joining WISH. I got back on my WW points a few weeks ago, since I had gained back almost all of the weight I had lost a couple of years ago. I've lost a few pounds since then, but my goal from now is going to be 10 pounds. I want to be able to wear all my thin pants again!   And I think putting the clip art in my signature will be a good motivator.  

(I know that's not a lot that I need to lose, but I'm only 5', so on me that's a lot!)


----------



## PrincessAuroraInPA

I'm joining again! I need to lose at least 100 pounds.  I did WATP 2 miles today. I plan on doing the WW plan from home, not the online version, just completely on my own, so we'll see how that goes. I'm hoping that losing weight will also make my acid reflux go away. Good luck to everyone else taking the WISH challenge!


----------



## KimRaye

Sk8Leigh said:


> (I know that's not a lot that I need to lose, but I'm only 5', so on me that's a lot!)


I HEAR YA, Leigh!!!  Welcome to WISH! (I'm trying to RE-earn my clippie!  ) Onward and Downward!!!


----------



## Julianna07

I just found this area on the boards only because I saw the Clips in the smilies when i was checking them out.  I had to find out what WISH was.  After reading a few posts, I decided that I would also like to join.  I have needed to lose weight for most of my life and have tried many times.  

I am making a stand now!  I will reafirm my commitment to Nutrisystem and now WISH.  I will take out the tread mill and walk to my favorite Disney movies and  dance to my own beat.  I will Wiggle Jiggle and Giggle  at least twice a week to remember how fun working out can be.

 My short term goal:  DH is going away on monday for 2 months for work so my goal will be to lose 20 pounds and fit into my size 20s again!


----------



## CaroleD

Please include me in this.  I accidently put my request to join in the clip art section.  I need to fit into a dress for my son's wedding that is a bit tight.  But just before the wedding I'm going to disney and have the dining plan.  Yikes!  I'de like to lose 10 pounds.
Thanks


----------



## Miqee

I'm in for this - got to feel comfortable sitting on the plane and walking about disneyworld!!  In the long run I am looking to loose 84lbs.  Got he gym 3 tiems aw eek and cutting out a load of bad foods that i am unfortunatly addicted to!

Colin


----------



## Kim10110

id like to join up too im looking to lose 16 lbs.  best wishes everyone


----------



## spazzyjazzy

I would like to join! I would like to lose about 45 lbs.
What do I need to do to join???
I have already lost 11 lbs since the beginning of the year which brought me to 170 which I am at now. I would like to get back to 125-126 lbs.


----------



## KimRaye

spazzyjazzy said:


> What do I need to do to join???


You just joined!  As did ALL of you.  Just post your WISHes and, keep visiting this board and its many threads for ALL the support and encouragement you could ever want!  

Best WISHes to everyone!!!   Onward and Downward!!!!!


----------



## TiggerandTink

Ok, count me in.  

I would like to lose about 60 pounds and here is my plan:  
use the South Beach plan, 
drink water each day (I usually forget to do this), 
add exercise to my week with my first goal being to exercise at least 3x a week and increase from there,
have patience with myself and not expect instant results but to make steady progress.


----------



## SnowWhite33

I want to join. My goal is to lose 60 lbs, well 55 now. I belong to Curves and am now actually using my membership as well as going to one of their classes on weight management. I'm also drinking my water.

 So far I have lost 5 lbs and that's been in 2 weeks   Hmmm, wish I would have joined here 2 weeks ago so I could have a 5 pound clippie  


Best of luck to everyone in their healthy goals


----------



## birdie9

Count me in. I can't believe I stumbled across this thread. I started back on Jan 1, 2007 and started the treadmill 30 minutes then upped it to 40 minutes and WOW I'm up to 50 minutes in 4 weeks. We all need to be active in our lives health. Going on a 7 day Western next week. Will I be able to stay within reason?? WISH me luck.


----------



## HawkinsCrew

I'm in!

I just booked a Disney Cruise for 5/2008 and I don't want a reapeat performance of our 8/2006 cruise: sitting in the water of Castaway Cay (so noone will see me), huffing and puffing on our family bike ride (and bowing out early with my daughter because I was spent, what kind of example was that?), and finishing the day with six desserts for the three of us!  

I'll participate here, go to the gym as many days as possible, and do South Beach, no, the leftover nutrisystem in the guest room closet, no, the Biggest Loser Diet from the three books on my shelf ...

Obviously, I can't decide on a healthy eating plan, but I'm a work in progress.


----------



## angietuck2

I guess this is where I "officially" sign up. I have been lurking around these boards while I was preparing for the Disney 1/2.  

I guess I am joining these boards more with a maintaining goal and to get and stay healthier.

I started out 3 years a go to lose 30 lbs and I did.  Many long hours at the gym, and many forsaken hot fudge sundays later.  I practically lived on salads for a long time.  Back then my motivation, I  will admit was vanity, now my motivation is to avoid all of the horrible health problems that ALL of the women in my family are plagued with.

My husband and I have gotten into running in the past year and signing up for the various races has kept me motivated to exercise.  Just a month out of my first 1/2 Marathon (of course at Disney) I can honestly say there is NOTHING like the feeling of personal accomplishment of setting a goal and then accomplishing it, no matter how big or small it may be.   

I love what I see on your boards and would love to be a part of it.   

angie


----------



## JCTigger

Ages ago I think I signed up but like most things with me I either forget or give up but not this TIME!!  

I just got a gym membership yesturday and I plan on going 7 days a week to at least walk a mile on the treadmill (with my enrollment I get a personal trainer twice a week for 8 weeks) I'm cutting back what I eat and trying to do some portion control. 

My goal 65 pounds!  I don't own a scale yet but in 2 weeks I'm going to buy one (I'm waiting for my next pay period) then I'm going to see if I've made any progress towards my goal!

I've decided this is the year I'm going to change my life and get healthy and a few new hobbies (I'm taking a class in rock climbing something ive always wanted to try) 

I'm so stoked!!!    Good Luck EveryOne!!!

Jill


----------



## my2boysrtwicethefun

I'm in!  I was 125 lbs before having my second child.  In fact the lowest I did go after pregnancy was 141 and unfortunately I've put on a couple of pounds since then.  My goal: 125 of course.


----------



## gsu1988

I would like to join the wish team.  I have been reading the post (especially about the Disney Marathon) for a while now and I think this is a wonderful group.  Let me give you a little background about myself.

I was a cross country runner in high school and in college.  After college I did not do a whole lot of running and of course I began to gain weight.  During my running days I competed in events all the way up to half marathons (best time of 2:23) and triathlons but I never did a full marathon.  Over the past several years I have on the diet yo yo.  Losing and gaining losing and gaining.  During those times I started running again and set the Disney marathon as my goal.  Really for two reasons.  1.  I thought it would be fun and 2.  I grew up only an hour from Disney and have always been a bug Disney fan.

Well, I set my sights on 2007.  As the year went along I knew that I needed to get going on my training but I never seemed to be able to get consistent with it.  To make a long story short I still ran this January.  My longest run leading up to the big day was 8 miles and I only did that twice.  In fact I don't think I averages over 25 miles a week for the past year.  Oh, I forgot to mention I weighed in at 250 before the race.  Probably should not have tried the run but I wasn't going to waste $100.  Did it finished (5:12:31) and now I am hooked and ready to really get serious for training.

I know that I will stick to it with WISH on my side I will be ready for 2008 and I will lose the lbs. and keep them off this time.

Looking forward to becoming part of the group

Ken


----------



## mking624

Alrighty, I'm rejoining.  I've been conveniently ignoring this forum for too long...and I can't do that anymore.  I first joined the WISH board almost 2 years ago...and did great!  I dropped about 15 pounds and got down to my ideal weight.  I wasn't doing any particular diet...just eating in moderation with timely spreading out of meals/snacks, and doing exercising.  Then I stopped.  We had moved to another apartment and our VCR broke (my fave workout was on VHS)...about two months later I had surgery and couldn't do any strenuous physical labor for about a month..and I just never got back into it.  During that time, my eating went back up.  I gained back those 15 pounds...and another 15 more!!!    So now I'm back, with double the work to do since last time. Le sigh.


----------



## angietuck2

Mary -  Welcome back even though you are a veteran and I am a newbie!!!

Ken -   are you going to do the Disney Marathon in 2008, you should join the WISH training thread on the EVENTS/COMPETITION Board

Jullliana7 -  how is it going with your goal, how do you do that with him being gone so long  , my DH is fireman and is only gone 24 hrs every 3rd day and I hate it  I hope you reach your goals!!

Colin-  How is it going??

Kim10110-  and congrats nothing like a wedding to make us want to feel as beautiful as possible, I hope all is well, can be a very stressful time too

And there are so many after..... 

Oh my goodness !!! Thank god for a place like this where everone can encourage each other.  


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!
AND MY FAVORITE QUOTE FROM WALT DISNEY HIMSELF:
*All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them.*

It's true, I would know.   

Angie


----------



## Disneynut71

I love this. I have fought with weight all my life and this year I have decided to do something about it. 

I have joined a gym and stuck with a diet and so far have lost 23 pounds.

I never thought to look to my dis friends for support. I would love to join the W.I.S.H team. 

Thank you


----------



## plgrn

Count me in!

My goals are as follows.

1. Be able to jog a mile
2. Be able to go up a flight of stairs without being winded.
3. Become flexible enough to actually do Yoga and Pilates correctly.
4. Lose an inch off each arm
5. Lose one dress size.

If I lose weight in the process great. If not, that's ok too.


----------



## hmbbears

Please count me in!  I have never been really thin but for the first time in my life I am calling myself fat and ugly and I do not like that.  I have an auto-immune disease and for the first time in many, many years it is really under controll.  I would like to get my weight under controll so that I can *really*feel good!  My goal right now is to quit drinking Doctor Pepper or any sugared soda.  I plan to drink my six glasses of water and walk 3 times a week. I will start there and hope to get started on my first goal for weight loss which is 23 pounds.  I have a lot more weight to loose then that but that is my first big goal.

I am excited to get started and I am so glad I found this forum!


----------



## hmbbears

Just testing my signature.


----------



## FungLu

I have run six marathons and have been an athlete all of my life, but I have never eaten healthy -- being active has been my excuse to eat whatever and whenever I want. I am going to do the goofy challenge in 2008 with the goal of training healthy. I have felt like crap for the last year and it is time I become more than just cardio healthy. Count me in. I will be celebrating after the goofy challenge in large quantities of meat and beer, but now I am going to reserve those times as special occasions instead of every weekend. I take it from the most of these posts on here that this is more female friendly, but I don't care it you don't mind having a dude along for the ride.


----------



## plgrn

FungLu said:


> you don't mind having a dude along for the ride.



 


I'm a newbie here to, but I gotta warn you... I automatically assume every Disser is a female.  Thanks for reminding me that that isn't always the case.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

Hello!

I would love to join up with the DIS WISH team. I am a single mom who has been dealing with weight issues all her life. After beating back cancer it is my goal to be as healthy as I can be. The best overall health I can achieve is my main goal with weightloss being at the start of that. I lost one lung to the cancer so I can not run great distances but *I can *walk and move and breathe.


----------



## Fitswimmer

I'm joining too!  I had major surgery last year, put on weight and lost a lot of endurance afterwards.  "oh, I can eat whatever I want, after all I had surgery."  "I don't want to work out too hard, after all I had surgery."  Well, it doesn't take long to fall apart doing that.  I stopped by this board a couple of times, and found the Couch to 5K running plan.  I've been doing that for a month, along with swimming and weight training.  I'm seeing a difference in my endurance already.  I'm swimming faster and I'm seeing some long buried muscle definition in my legs and my arms!!  
My goal is to look good for my Vero Beach/WDW trip in May.  I don't expect to be some skinny Minnie, after all I'm over 40 and I'm not planning to go on some starvation diet.  I just want to look stronger and most importantly feel better.


----------



## Katiebell

OK, scoot over everybody, make room for me too...naw, a little more, a little more...there, I think I can squeeze in now   

Hi, I want to be a WISH member too.  I've been doing WW for 2 years, lost about 25 lbs, then have been stuck on a plateau for months and months.  Really losing my motivation, but not much else   I was injured at work, and had surgery a year ago, tried to go back but my dr. couldn't release me to full time with no restrictions, so I just had another procedure on 2/15.  Hopefully, this will do it and I can get back on my job -- or I will have to start looking for something else.    So...I haven't exercised like I should and I've been eating out of boredom, stress, etc...

My long term goals are sooooooo far away that I can't really see them...they are just tiny little dots on the horizon   My short term goals are: on May 13 I will be at WDW.  I would like to have lost 15 lbs by then (not too unreasonable, about 5 lbs a month).  I would like to get re-motivated on WW, because I know it works...you just have to actually DO it   I would like to increase my walking to 20-30 min consistently 3 times a week.  And I want to start doing the exercises the physical therapist gave me for my arm, even though they hurt


----------



## LightBurnsBlue

Count me in! I have two main goals: 

1) Get my weight down to 140 (never been lower than 149 in my life, currently hovering around 155)
2) Become a runner--I want to be able to run 5ks straight through--no walking!

I'm on the Couch to 5k plan right now and it's going great. I'm working out 5x/week and am generally watching what I eat by eating a healthy breakfast and lunch, and a reasonable serving of whatever I make for dinner. Also limiting alcohol content (a little tough when you're 22 and all your friends like to go out to the bars!)


----------



## annieb727

I would definitely like to join in here!  This is VERY cool!!

We're going to WDW in September, and my goal is to lose 75 pounds by then (I've already lost 11)...so 64 to go!! 

Now, my ultimate goal is to lose ~150, but I'll keep my goals smaller.  I would like to be 150lbs, and I am currently 302.  Wow...can't believe I told all of you that...well now that I'm past that, LOL...

I have cut out white, refined processed sugars and flours, as well as fried foods and bad stuff like that.  I am also counting calories, but it seems that is mainly to make sure I get ENOUGH calories, I am doing 1600 calories/day.  I am just starting in the exercising stuff, but that's been hard with lots of foot pain but I'm still working up to it!  Went for a short 10 minute walk today...so it's a start anyway.

I've been overweight pretty much since middle school - and then I had baby #1, lost a TON of weight.  I was down to 180lbs and wearing a nice size 14/16 - the first time that I could remember EVER shopping in normal size clothing!!  Then I got pregnant again and literally gained 50 pounds in about 3 months .  I told my husband that I wasn't even going to TRY to lose weight until we were completely finished having kids - it was too devastating to lose all that weight and gain it all back again.  

Well, now dh has been snipped for almost two years, so I have no excuses now! LOL.  So here I am...on the road again...hoping for this to be my last time...

So if I understand this right, I don't count the 11 I've already lost (I started my diet about three weeks ago).  So I would start counting from 302?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rustysmom

Can I join? 

I lost 21 pounds since January 1st, but I need to lose 46 more, which would make me 150 pounds, which I think is a great weight for me.   I'd like to lose most of it by my vacation in August. 

I lost 35 pounds 2 years ago and felt great, but then I got lazy and it crept back on last year.  I can't believe I let that happen.   So here I go again and this time I intend to keep it off.


----------



## Madsofa

Can I join?  I'd like to lose about 20lbs.  I've joined weight watchers and am watching what I eat.  I also joined a yoga class in February - never thought it would be a "workout" but was I wrong!   I'm in my mid-thirties and would like to get back my pre-baby body.  My youngest is three so I've been putting it off for awhile!  We leave for our first Disney vacation in 5 days - so I'll get down to business then - I'll probably have to lose 25-30 lbs though  We're doing the dining plan!


----------



## auntread

Hi, I'd like to join too please! I just joined Weight Watchers 6 weeks ago. I have lost 13 lbs so far, but the rules state to go from my weight when I sign up here. So, my current weight is 226 lbs. and that will be my starting point here.
 My sis and I go to WDW quite often, and we take a diff niece or nephew each time they turn 10 yrs old.for their special trip. Our other sis (5kids) and our brother(3kids) have kept us going for years. Now there are only 2 left to go!!
we go next february with Shamus. In November '06 just DSis and I went. We had a pic taken of the two of us at the Roy and Minnie bench. She had Gastric bypass surgery on Feb. 6. She's heavier than me and she also is diabetic, so the surgery is a good route for her. anyways, our plan is to recreate that picture next February to showcase our weight losses.   Maybe by then I will put my own pic in my signature or avatar. Those are two of my beautiful nieces in there now.
Thanks for having this I think W.I.S.H. is a fabulous idea!


----------



## BethanyF

I just started a thread for myself, but decided to post here too. 

In a nutshell, my medium range goal is to be either in a size or at a weight that starts with 1 by November 2008 (for our 20th anniversary DCL cruise)
Once I get to that point, than I would love to get down to 150 or lower.  But for now I am looking for that 1.


----------



## Katiebell

BethanyF said:


> I just started a thread for myself, but decided to post here too.
> 
> In a nutshell, my medium range goal is to be either in a size or at a weight that starts with 1 by November 2008 (for our 20th anniversary DCL cruise)
> Once I get to that point, than I would love to get down to 150 or lower.  But for now I am looking for that 1.



I like the way you phrased your goal!  I am close to a size that starts with a 1, but unfortunately a ways away from a weight that starts with a 1 *sigh*  I'm fairly tall, so I think that's why I'm so much closer to the size than the weight.


----------



## annieb727

Katiebell said:


> I like the way you phrased your goal!  I am close to a size that starts with a 1, but unfortunately a ways away from a weight that starts with a 1 *sigh*  I'm fairly tall, so I think that's why I'm so much closer to the size than the weight.



I really like that too!!!  I didn't phrase it like that -- but one of my goals is to get to a size 18 - so I guess I have that same goal too


----------



## BethanyF

Katiebell said:


> I like the way you phrased your goal!  I am close to a size that starts with a 1, but unfortunately a ways away from a weight that starts with a 1 *sigh*  I'm fairly tall, so I think that's why I'm so much closer to the size than the weight.





annieb727 said:


> I really like that too!!!  I didn't phrase it like that -- but one of my goals is to get to a size 18 - so I guess I have that same goal too




How about I start a 1 Goal thread?


----------



## MAKmom

Hi. I would like to join WISH. My Goal is 25 more pounds. In the last 3 weeks I have lost about 8lbs doing the South Beach start up diet. I have been walking for the last 3 nights *.*7mile. I went cold turkey on sugar & the first week was very hard. I quite smoking 4 years ago & this is harder.

I have osteoarthritis. My right hip & left knee are a weak spot for me. My dr told me not to do repetitive things to ware them out. I have been using that as an excuse to not exercise. 

I am 44 years old & for the first time in my life I like myself most of the time. This is the next step for me.


----------



## bennythepug

I'd like to join! My husband started making healthier choices and losing weight for almost a year now. I'm ready now too. I would utimatley like to lose 30 lbs (10 lbs for each kid) ! 
* I need to stop drinking soda (my main beverage throughout the day)
* stop snacking in the night time 
* play with the kids= walking, excercising
I really feel ready to make a life change, regarding my health.


----------



## LoriS

I would like to join W.I.S.H. too. I need to loose 15 pounds. A little background, I started WW online in February 2005 at 234.5 pounds, by February 2006 I was down to 157. My goal is 145, and right now I am at 160, I have been fighting with 10 pounds for the alst year, my low was 151 which was right before our first Disney cruise in September So, now I really want to get to my goal of 145, especially before we cruise again this September.


----------



## dabute

I would very much like to join.

Ive been overweight my whole life. Right now Im at 327 pounds. I need to lose about 200 pounds. Im breaking that down into 4 50-pound goals. Im hoping to lose the first 50 by the end of September. 

Ive already lost 12 pounds using my current plan. 

I do cardio 4-6 a week for 40 minutes. 

I enter all my food into fitday. It a great way to keep track of what your eating. I try to stay under 1800 calories. I have a free day on Saturday.

Im eating more fruits and high fiber foods.

I also try to drink about 12 glasses of water per day.


----------



## is_it_october_yet2?

ok, it's time to really get down to business.  my ultimate goal is to lose 100-115 pounds, that would put me to 150-135.  for a girl that is only 5 foot that is reasonable(could probably stand to lose even more then that but as i am turning 30 this year, i can *never* remember being less then 135.  my dd just turned 7 and it seems that instead of losing weight after having dd, i have gained 50 pound on top of highest pregnancy weight ....go figure.

So this is the question....by watching calories and walking 4-5 times a week do ya'll think it's possible to lose 70 pounds by our Oct. WDW trip?  is this wishfull thinking?   or a real possibility.


----------



## dabute

is_it_october_yet2? said:


> So this is the question....by watching calories and walking 4-5 times a week do ya'll think it's possible to lose 70 pounds by our Oct. WDW trip?  is this wishfull thinking?   or a real possibility.



Assuming your vacation is at the end of October that gives you 32 weeks to reach your goal of 70 pounds.

The recommended safe weight loss is 1-2 pounds per week. Which means you should be able to lose 32-64 pounds safely. 70 may be a little out of reach, but you know your body best.


----------



## is_it_october_yet2?

dabute said:


> The recommended safe weight loss is 1-2 pounds per week. Which means you should be able to lose 32-64 pounds safely. 70 may be a little out of reach, but you know your body best.





Thanks for the info..... i'll be sure to keep you posted of the progress.  i think realistically 50 pounds would be ideal, and very doable.  considering i am in this for the long haul.  time to get healthy for the rest of my life


----------



## FigmentsBiggestFan

Hi, all!  I'd really, really like to join in!  I am really ready to get healthy.  I probably need to lose around 80 pounds, so I am going to take it one small goal at a time.  

First goal (since I am just starting):  lose 3 pounds by next Friday morning.

I am going to WDW Sun-Wed. with just my 6-year-old son and I have decided that we are NOT doing huge dinners like we always do.  Since this is a "Mommy and Me" trip (DH will be at a sales meeting all week-awwwwww), we are going to eat when HE is hungry!  And lots of walking.  I am going to try and re-train myself to eat when I am hungry, not just because "it's time."

And I am also starting today to drink my water!

(I am shouting so everyone can hear   )
I AM GOING TO DO THIS AND I AM GOING TO WALK THE 5K NEXT YEAR WHEN DH DOES THE MARATHON!!!  See-now I HAVE to!


----------



## is_it_october_yet2?

WE CAN do this!!! If we just stick to our goals, and support  each other i know it can be done.  

Stood on the scale to get my weight this am......appears that DD is getting the scale wet when she gets in the shower, as there is a ton of water inside ......DH thinks it will be fine once the water evaporates out.  Lucky for me, we live in GA and it is already getting warm, so i should be able to try again tomorrow am


----------



## zweihund

I would definately like to join WISH.

I don't have a goal for weight loss, just a goal to be healthier. Since this hasn't worked too well for me in the past, I signed up for the Minnie Marathon 15k.......I figure I HAVE to train which means I HAVE to run more than 2 miles twice a week which means I HAVE to burn more calories, and of course I HAVE to eat better foods and drink more water in order to survive my training.

I have a schedule from my running guru at work and am about to step out for my first 3-miler. My goal is to continue racing and eventually do the marathon. 

This community is such a great idea, and I would be proud to be a member.


----------



## jjk

I would like to join WISH i have around 20lbs to lose


----------



## mabenoab

What a terrific forum...and just what I need! Thank you, thank you.  I'm trying to lose a total of 28 lbs before my family Disney trip in July, AND I need to get in shape for the 3-Day Breast Cancer Walk this summer.  So psyched, but so out of shape!  

I'm looking forward to being a part of the forum!  Best to Everyone!!


----------



## Along4theRide

I totally agree, this is much needed! I need to regain my stamina and would love to find my body!!
So far I've:
1. Limited myself to 1 Dr.Pepper a week (my pop of choice)!
2. Started back to the gym at least 3 times a week (more if time allows)
3. Drink a lot of water. (85-110 oz a day)
4. Limited the amount of fat content into my diet, for example: if I want french fries I get a small/kid size fries, a salad (w/low fat salad dressing) and water for lunch. That way I don't deprive myself, but still stay on track too.


----------



## tbstein

Ok, I haven't really posted a goal on here, so I am going to.

I want to be under 200 by my next birthday. I will be 46. My DH said he would throw me a party (with healthy food of course) if I hit that goal. I can do it. I just need to put it down and commit to it.

Thanks everyone!

Wendy


----------



## MoranClan

Hello Everyone,

Took me 3 years since our last cruise, But I finally stuck to a change of life eating diet.

I should not even say diet..Because, its not going to be something I will stop.

Jan 2nd of this year, I hit my highest weight ever...315 pounds.

Today makes the 3 month Anniversary..

I am down to 260 pounds.  Hopefully 40 to 50 more to go.






To all my old friends...I finally did it..


----------



## sebfigmin

nativetxn said:


> *W.I.S.H. = Were Inspired to Stay Healthy*​
> *What is the WISH challenge?*   The challenge was created by Kelsie and it is a way to help motivate us to become and stay more healthy.
> 
> *Who can take the challenge? *  Anyone who is determined to become more healthy.  Whether you are working to lose weight, gain weight, exercising your way to better health, trying to get your lipids into a safe range, having a healthy pregnancy, _anyone_ can take the WISH challenge.  The only requirement is the desire for better physical health.
> 
> *How do you take the challenge?*  All you need to do is post your intention to take the challenge here on this thread.  Thats all there is to it.  You dont have to tell us your size or weight but I would appreciate it if you would tell us your plan for achieving better health.
> 
> *Keep us informed of your progress * Try to visit WISH often and participate as much as you can.
> 
> *WISH clipart * You may add the WISH member clipart to your signature if you want.  What we do is begin with a *zero loss*  no matter how much weight we may have lost before taking the challenge and then every time we lose 5 pounds we get to "trade up" to a new clipart.  It's lots of fun and quite motivating.
> 
> There is an sticky post containg the official WISH clipart and excellent instructions *right here*
> 
> There are also cliparts for our fun challenges to help keep you motivated.
> 
> *Remember* The WISH challenge is not restricted to those who want to lose weight.  There is more to being healthy than thatgood health has a lot of components and our weight is just one.
> 
> I hope you will decide to take the WISH challenge and join the wonderful support group here.  WISH is a helpful and friendly place.
> 
> Katholyn



Hidy ho good neighbor! Texan by relocation here! I'm one of those people who couldn't get to Texas fast enough. I live in Dallas. Where do you live? I'm taking the W.I.S.H. challenge. I need to lose weight and get in better shape for my health and well-being. I plan on eating right with more fruit, vegetables, and lots of water. I also plan on exercizing. Good luck to all. Let's all help each other stay motivated!


----------



## Amy&Dan

Hi everyone, I have been keeping a journal regularly on WISH for a year now but I don't believe I have ever taken the WISH challenge!  I have lost a bit over 30 pounds and have at least 80 to go.  My challenge is to keep up my good work and continue to eat right, exercise and lose weight.  I would very much like to be under 200 (14 pounds to go) by my Disneyland trip in June.


----------



## 3js13

Hi! I would like to join WISH. My goal is to lose 15 pounds. I have been through alot in the past year and I figure that getting healthy is agreat way to start fresh.


----------



## Dyerneeds

Hi to everyone...

Wow,

It's been quite a while since I've posted on here.  I kinda fell off the wagon when it came to my eating habits.  I am now back on track and have lost 11 lbs. and 8 inches, so I'm finally in the zone. 

I currently am doing 30 min. on the elliptical, tae-bo, floor excercises, and weights for my arms.  I'm really tired of that waddle under my arms.  (We all know how wonderful that looks.) 

I started a new job in January and have started a weight loss challenge at work.  It's a great support system.  We weigh in every Friday.

I plan on posting every evening Mon-Fri. and several times on the weekend.  Looking forward to talking to all of you.

Robin


----------



## ImagineMeDisney

Sign me up! 

I'm at the heaviest I've ever been in my life, and we're planning a trip to WDW.  I KNOW I don't want to go walking around the pool in a bathing suit looking the way I look right now.  People would be grabbing spears to try and harpoon me!!  
I'm keeping my goals small, and so far its worked..I've lost 16 lbs. in 2 weeks, although I think a lot of it is water weight.  but hey, it counts!!

good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## mabenoab

You can do it.  And 16 lbs in two weeks is great!  Its taken me a month to lose 10!



ImagineMeDisney said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> I'm at the heaviest I've ever been in my life, and we're planning a trip to WDW.  I KNOW I don't want to go walking around the pool in a bathing suit looking the way I look right now.  People would be grabbing spears to try and harpoon me!!
> I'm keeping my goals small, and so far its worked..I've lost 16 lbs. in 2 weeks, although I think a lot of it is water weight.  but hey, it counts!!
> 
> good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Colleen27

I'm pretty new to the DisBoards, having somehow missed this wonderful resource in planning my '05 trip. We're planning another trip for this fall, and I want to drop some weight and get in better shape before we go. I think WISH is a great idea! Travel can be such a great motivator for getting healthier, and it is so great to find a like-minded group for support and conversation.  

My goals are not exactly well defined at this point. See, I'm not even sure what I weigh, but I know it is the heaviest I've ever been. I've used working from home and homeschooling as an excuse to sit on my rear too much, and I have an astonishing lack of willpower when it comes to my one high-calorie vice: Mt Dew. I have tried unsuccessfully several times over the past year to quit the Dew, but I get the most awful caffeine withdrawal headaches and never make it past the first 2 or 3 days.

So right now, I'm setting three goals:
1) To finally quit the soda. Right now, I drink as much as a 2 ltr bottle in a day. That's almost 900 empty calories, and a big part of my weight issue! This is a habit that has to go. 

2) To work my way up to doing at least 5 miles per day on the elliptical, treadmill, walking outdoors, or some combination thereof. I was in much better shape for our trip 2 years ago, and I don't want to be struggling with all the walking at WDW. 

3) To lose enough weight to fit back into my summer wardrobe. This means dropping 2 sizes. I want to spend my money on our trips, not on buying new clothes because I don't fit into the shorts I bought last summer and the summer before!


----------



## Katiebell

Colleen27 said:


> I'm pretty new to the DisBoards, having somehow missed this wonderful resource in planning my '05 trip. We're planning another trip for this fall, and I want to drop some weight and get in better shape before we go. I think WISH is a great idea! Travel can be such a great motivator for getting healthier, and it is so great to find a like-minded group for support and conversation.
> 
> My goals are not exactly well defined at this point. See, I'm not even sure what I weigh, but I know it is the heaviest I've ever been. I've used working from home and homeschooling as an excuse to sit on my rear too much, and I have an astonishing lack of willpower when it comes to my one high-calorie vice: Mt Dew. I have tried unsuccessfully several times over the past year to quit the Dew, but I get the most awful caffeine withdrawal headaches and never make it past the first 2 or 3 days.
> 
> So right now, I'm setting three goals:
> 1) To finally quit the soda. Right now, I drink as much as a 2 ltr bottle in a day. That's almost 900 empty calories, and a big part of my weight issue! This is a habit that has to go.
> 
> 2) To work my way up to doing at least 5 miles per day on the elliptical, treadmill, walking outdoors, or some combination thereof. I was in much better shape for our trip 2 years ago, and I don't want to be struggling with all the walking at WDW.
> 
> 3) To lose enough weight to fit back into my summer wardrobe. This means dropping 2 sizes. I want to spend my money on our trips, not on buying new clothes because I don't fit into the shorts I bought last summer and the summer before!



Hi Colleen  

I totally understand about the addiction to Mountain Dew.  I used to be addicted to Coca Cola -- _literally_ addicted.  I started by drinking it with lunch and dinner.  Then wanted it mid-afternoon.  Then woke up with headaches and nausea first thing in the morning until I had a Coke.  Then started drinking one late at night.  And I suddenly realized -- I was drinking a six pack a day!  It's hard to quit, and you get those horrible caffeine headaches, and I know I was also hooked on the sugar buzz.  I was able to quit by substituting Diet Dr. Pepper -- diet soda is still not great for you, but the caffeine kept me going while I was able to get off the sugar.  And now I drink maybe one or two Diet Dr. Peppers or Diet Cokes a day, not six!    And Mountain Dew does have a diet and a caffeine free version (and one that is both).  Try alternating soda with water.  Drink in a can so there is a measured serving, then when you want another one, drink a glass or bottle of water.  You could also try mixing Mountain Dew half regular and half caffeine free, gradually adding more caffeine free until there's no more regular -- then try the same, mixing caffeine free with diet caffeine free.  Or if sugar is more of the problem for you, then start weaning yourself off of that first.      

Walking is great, the elliptical is very low impact, isn't it?  And it will help get you prepared for all the walking you'll be doing at WDW    And I know, I homeschooled my kids for seven years, and it can be hard to try to plan for time for yourself to exercise.  How old are your kids?  Mine are all grown now.  But sometimes I would take mine to the park when they were little, and walk laps around the playground while they played, so I could keep an eye on them.  If they are older, maybe there is a sport they might like to play with you, or you could go swimming, or hiking together.  

Good luck, and you can PM me if you like -- sounds like we've faced some of the same challenges


----------



## Colleen27

Katiebell said:


> Hi Colleen
> 
> I totally understand about the addiction to Mountain Dew.  I used to be addicted to Coca Cola -- _literally_ addicted.  I started by drinking it with lunch and dinner.  Then wanted it mid-afternoon.  Then woke up with headaches and nausea first thing in the morning until I had a Coke.  Then started drinking one late at night.  And I suddenly realized -- I was drinking a six pack a day!  It's hard to quit, and you get those horrible caffeine headaches, and I know I was also hooked on the sugar buzz.  I was able to quit by substituting Diet Dr. Pepper -- diet soda is still not great for you, but the caffeine kept me going while I was able to get off the sugar.  And now I drink maybe one or two Diet Dr. Peppers or Diet Cokes a day, not six!    And Mountain Dew does have a diet and a caffeine free version (and one that is both).  Try alternating soda with water.  Drink in a can so there is a measured serving, then when you want another one, drink a glass or bottle of water.  You could also try mixing Mountain Dew half regular and half caffeine free, gradually adding more caffeine free until there's no more regular -- then try the same, mixing caffeine free with diet caffeine free.  Or if sugar is more of the problem for you, then start weaning yourself off of that first.
> 
> Walking is great, the elliptical is very low impact, isn't it?  And it will help get you prepared for all the walking you'll be doing at WDW    And I know, I homeschooled my kids for seven years, and it can be hard to try to plan for time for yourself to exercise.  How old are your kids?  Mine are all grown now.  But sometimes I would take mine to the park when they were little, and walk laps around the playground while they played, so I could keep an eye on them.  If they are older, maybe there is a sport they might like to play with you, or you could go swimming, or hiking together.
> 
> Good luck, and you can PM me if you like -- sounds like we've faced some of the same challenges



I've tried switching to diet or caffeine free, but that never seems to last. I can't get past the taste of diet, and caffeine free isn't a solution because it still has just as many calories. I wouldn't mind the caffeine addiction if it was calorie-free.  

My plan this time is to wean myself down by substituting iced tea and water for soda. The iced tea doesn't have as much caffeine as Mt Dew, at least not the way I brew it, but it might be enough to keep the headaches at bay (or at least tolerable). 

My kids are 5 and 9, just at those ages where they are too old for the gym childcare, but don't keep up a pace that even remotely qualifies as exercise when we're walking or biking as a family.  We're outdoors and moving a lot, weather permitting, but at the 5 year old's speed and it doesn't do a whole lot of good health-wise. They're both playing baseball now, though, which has freed up some time for me to go to the gym even if DH isn't home.


----------



## pindecisive

I'd like to join WISH.

I'd like to lose 20 pounds. Hopefully a few of them before my next Disney trip.


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm takin' the challenge.

I want to be smaller, thinner, stronger, less painful, and more physically HAPPY.

Just in time for my HS reunion mid-September (Disney trip directly after).


----------



## VanniGirl

Hi - I'd like to join WISH !

DH and I have been loosing together - makes it easier


----------



## TxRabbit

I saw the WISH picture in people's signatures and finally had time to figure out what that was about...I am excited to post my own intent.

In the beginning of 2006, the church we attended started off the new year with a 40 day fast. You choose how you participate. Most people fasted something to do with food, some fasted tv, etc. DH and I took this as the opportunity that we really needed to focus on our health. DH and I kicked it off with a 3 day water fast (we have done this before), and then we fasted dinners for the remainder of the 40 days, meaning that we stopped eating at 3:00 or so. We followed that up with a colon cleanse, but that was very good too. Meanwhile, we were also exercising, we lived on the 3rd floor in an apt., etc etc. I lost almost 40 pounds and DH lost about 25.

Unfortunately, we moved in the middle of last summer. I am a homemaker. (I used to work, but I would never return to what I did before, so I don't like the term stay-at-home, because 1. I don't stay home and 2. I am a homemaker, I do the work that it takes to make our house a home.) It's been almost one year after our move, and we have yet to meet many people of like minds that I could call friends. So I am home alone a lot because DS6 just started kindergarten in the fall. So, unfortunately, beginning with Halloween, I have started gaining weight back. By now, I think I have gained back 20 or so pounds.

It is so distressing to have worked so hard before...to think you get to a point where you would never eat like that again..etc etc. So, here I am, ready to get serious again and get out of my world of self pity and whoa is me, I don't have friends in my new place...discover how to be happy without relying on external situations to make me so...and get in shape for the photos on our next WDW trip. Also, we are really hoping to have another child, but a couple of miscarriages have convinced me that I need to be in better shape before trying that again. So, more motivation there.

The internal cleansing idea has worked well for me in the past, so I am starting with that again. This one is more involved than past ones. This is almost a total body detox, not just a colon cleanse. 21 day program. During that time I will be going back to my way of eating before Halloween. I will be figuring out how to incorporate some exercise into my life on a long term sustainable basis. DH is onboard and says he needs my help. But who helps me?

I am grateful to find this board. I look forward to having accountability. The one thing that I have succeeded in so far is giving up Diet Coke. We went to the movies this month and I admit that I had a Diet Coke, but I did not get the free refill. Other than that, I have been off the sauce since April 1. This is huge for me. I drank Diet Coke like it was water. I could go through a 2L bottle in a day. It isn't the caffeine that decided me, it's the other chemical in soda, I don't remember what it is called (a phosphate?), but it interferes with your bodies ability to absorb calcium. 

Anyway, a long post, thank you for reading, looking forward to adding the Wish banner to my signature. Now off to see what the challenges are about.


----------



## HockeyKat

AH-HA!  Here it is.   I already joined a few threads in this forum and was looking for the "official" thread, so I can officially join here!

Marriage, life, laziness put 65-70 lbs on me since 2003 and I really want to be back to where I was.

I am 31 and need to lose at least 40 more lbs.  I have already lost about 18 lbs, doing low calories/exercise.   Once I get to that goal, I may shoot for lower.


----------



## marathonmommy

I'm on day 3 of the Fat Flush, and I'm freaking starving!  I don't know if I can stay on this plan.  But I do need to lose at least 20 pounds before July 4th.  I'm going to be on a charter flight and there is a weight maximum of 200 pounds (I guess I'd have to buy another seat if I was more)!  I don't even want to be close to the cut-off, but I am . . . on the wrong side of it, in fact.


----------



## JudyS

I "took the WISH weight loss challenge" a few years ago, lost a fair amount of weight, kept it off for a few years, but now it's back.  So, now I'm taking the wish challenge again.  I'd like to lose 40 pounds from my current weight.  At that weight, I'll still technically be obese, but I'll be healthier. 

Marathonmommy, I think it's really unfair to have a weight limit, especially such a low one!  There's plenty of people (mostly tall men) who weight 200+ and aren't overweight!  You think they would at least let people be over the weight limit if they paid a bit more towards fuel, or brought less luggage.


----------



## AlisonB

JudyS said:


> I "took the WISH weight loss challenge" a few years ago, lost a fair amount of weight, kept it off for a few years, but now it's back.  So, now I'm taking the wish challenge again.



Likewise!!

I'm back here too.....had a really good go at this about 3 years back but fell off the wagon big time.

Oh well, at least I'm back again! Need to lose something like 80lbs in total, but I'll just aim for the first 20 at the moment!


----------



## abbybeth

Hi Everyone!

I'm still a relatively new DISer - will be taking the first trip to "The World" in September with my parents (SOOOO EXCITED) and yes, we have the free dining and my dad set up ADRs at so many amazing places! 

Anyways, I'd like to lose at least 10 pounds, would prefer 15. I need to get back to being active and healthy again. I was an athlete all through high school and college and now being out of the house and on my own at my first job, I thought I'd have more time to work out and cook healthy things. Then you find out that work is much more exhausting than going to classes and cooking to recipies means you better find something you like enough to eat leftovers of for the entire week (since I live on my own and most recipies seem to be for 3-4 people)

I don't feel _healthy_ anymore! I've gained some unwanted weight and I'd really love to get back to a good place again. Hopefully you guys will let me lurk around and get some inspiration - and hopefully be able to inspire occasionally in return. I want to look good in all those family pictures on our trip!!!


----------



## mmcguire

I'd like to take the WISH challenge too.  I re-joined WW last week, and did my first weigh in on Sat.  I have about 85 lbs to lose in total to get to my goal weight.  It took a while to put it on, so I know it's going to be a long road getting it off, but I hope that this board will provide some much-needed support.


----------



## RayaniFoxmur

I'd like to join the WISH challenge myself.  I'd like to lose 200 pounds overall but I'd like to lose 40 of that before my wedding in October.  So 40's my goal right now, then we'll take it from there!


----------



## timzagain

I'd like to join the WISH Challenge too.  I really took being slim for granted, ate any & everything, exercised sporadically etc.  Now, at 41, I have to admit that it's caught up with me.  I started off the year with sick leave, with very high blood pressure and cholesterol levels!  That scared me into getting serious about my health!  I'm not obese, but my weight is definitely more than it should be!

My goals:

1)  Improve my health through proper rest, exercise and nutrition
2)  Lose at least 15 pounds over the next 2 months

What I'm doing now:

1)  Paying more attention to what I eat (how much, nutritional value etc)
2)  Drinking LOTS of water
3)  Walk for at least 30 minutes per day - on most days I walk for half hour in the morning, and another half an hour in the evening
4)  Going to bed at a proper hour (when I stay up late, I find myself raiding the fridge)
5)  Monitoring closely the link between my mood and my food!  Before I'd try to soothe my stress with comfort foods!



Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## cccm

I would like to join WISH also.

My goals include:

1.  Daily exercise - need to move the treadmill upstairs, go to gym three times a week, continue to walk almost every night with DD twice around subdivision, start using the firm and the weight loss self hypnosis CDs.  Needing to tone my body.

2.  Lower my BMI from 29.4 which is overweight, almost obese to approximately 24 which is healthy.

3.  Lose approximately 35-40 lbs to achieve lower BMI.

4.  Eat healthier, less sodium, more water

5.  To fit back into my shorts from my honeymoon, not to mention all of these clothes that I have kept.

I have lost weight before through WW.  Just don't have the time anymore for those weekly meetings.  I find my hardest time of the day is between getting home from work and putting DD to sleep.  That is about 4 hours.  That is also my hardest time to keep to portion size.  That is why DD and I try to walk everynight when I get home.  We use it as a bonding time and Disney prep, both physical and itinerary discussions.

Celeste


----------



## dsnygirl2006

I would like to join WISH....I have 65 pounds to lose to get to my goal weight, I am rejoining WW this coming Friday May 11th, I am doing Jazzercise 3 times a week and am planning on working up to walking 2 miles a day in between my aerobics classes...I am really motivated right now, I am just not feeling good and I need to feel healthy again, I lost 30 lbs on WW about 2 years ago and have gained it back plus some....I love these boards, they are what help keep me going, I couldn't have done it last time without the incredible WW message boards....Good Luck Everyone


----------



## Boston5602

I just joined weight watchers doing the Flex point program. I would like to lose a total of 65 pounds through watching what I eat and getting off my but and walking or anything else. I started wearing a pedometer to add distance each week.


----------



## lustergirl

I would like to join again. I really have to lose weight and have given up so many times before, what is wrong with me?? I feel really bad about myself and have become depressed with my weight. I just don't feel comfortable anymore- so I know it is time for me to lose, lose, lose!!


----------



## engagedatWDW

lustergirl!! love your avatar! Dream + Believe...we need it right now!

I'd also like to join back up again. Last year everyone's support here helped me to keep eating healthy and exercising every day, I ended up losing 30 pounds before my wedding and was doing great, but then the holidays rolled around and my new life style was out the window. I'm ready to start feeling great again... I'm signing back up for WW online and dusting off my FIRM dvds.


----------



## Plutes

Can I jump in here, too?   

I've been up and down the scales my entire life, and a few weeks ago found myself at my all-time high.  

I was a Diet Coke junkie myself...couldn't get through the day without AT LEAST 3 or 4 cans of it.  Then, a few months ago, I had to have surgery.  When I came home from the hospital, I was so afraid of upsetting my stomach that I stopped drinking the soda entirely.  Now, the only times I ever drink it is when I'm eating out.  So, I tackled problem #1.

Unfortunately, problem #2 involves around 70 lbs!   In my first two weeks, I'm down around 9 lbs. so, it seems to be working so far.  I really just want to fit into my clothes again.  There are so many beautiful things hanging in my closet (in probably 4 or 5 different sizes!!) that I just can't wear anymore.  Plus, to be honest, in all of my ups and downs on the scale, I've never been on the 'down' side during a Disney trip.  I'd really love to have some pictures that I enjoy showing around, ya know?

Anyway, here's to wishing all of us lots of success!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Its been a long time since I posted and I gave up keeping a journal on here. I think I needed more input, since I do keep a journal on paper. But I love reading about other people's challenges and successes.

I was trying to lose weight in general and have been for years. Then i got pregnant and at around 6 months I was basically put on bedrest- and my body kept water weight like I couldn't believe. It has been 1year and 1 month and I have lost almost 68 lbs (the last 2 haven't committed to coming off- some mornings they are there and some they are not) LOL!
My goal is to me a size 12 by the end of Sept because I have lots of beautiful lightweight microfiber shorts I want to wear on our Disney trip. This morning for the first time in a year I wore a size 14 pant suit, and not the kind with a jacket- this one has a fitted asian-influenced fitted top to it. I was so proud of myself!

I have been walking a LOT and started Weight Watchers about 2 months ago. It's not flying off, but its coming. My goal for Friday is to break into the "70s" and be at 179!!

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## kelljacques@aol.com

ok here I go!!

starting tomorrow!! need to drops 40 pounds!!

I will be watching what I eat (using points) and walking 1 mile a day to start!!

lost about 25 pounds and now they are slowly coming back!! NOT GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## DaniDownUnder

Got a new job starting in the US in August...have to totally revamp my wardrobe from Aussie university teaching casual (jeans and random shirts do the trick here) to more professional, authoritative gear (suits and the like)...

I've found some reasonably priced, machine-washable, good looking suits in various styles (pants, skirts, dusters, etc....) and want to get down to an 18.

ATM I'm a US 20-22 pants, 22-24 top (sigh). I want to be 18 bottoms, 20 tops if at all possible in August...not sure if I can make it...but that is the goal...by Christmas would be acceptable too.

Doesn't help that I'm uber stressed about the move (ever tried to find rental accomodation in an unfamiliar city, when you have no credit history/rental history in that country, and have to make all arrangements over the internet and phone??? NOT EASY!!!!). Oh yeah...and I've got 2 weeks to finish the full draft of my PhD thesis...2 and 1/2 chapters to actually write and 4 chapters to revise heavily.

Probabably not the best time to go for major life changes....but...when IS a good time really???

GOALS:
-lower my lipds (nasty family history for heart disease and I already have REALLY high lipids  
- get into a solid size 18...want to be a solid 20 by August at least!
- improve my 'windedness'...so I can walk up stairs and talk, without getting breathless.
- get healthier so I can try for a baby in 2008!!!! Before I reach the 35 mark...

MY PLAN....

- Do the weight watchers points thing, combined with the elimination/allergy diet. (I have recently learned that onions are EVIL in my system  ...unless they are dehydrated...weird!)
- Try and spend at least 20 minutes a day on the elliptical trainer at a moderte exertion level.
- Try to do light(ish) weights 4x a week (2 lower/2 upper).

BIGGEST STUMBLING BLOCK(S):
- STRESS EATING!!!! I stress about the thesis or move...and then want to eat junk food.
- NOT EATING....I get into what I'm working on and forget to eat...then all of a sudden I'm STARVING and want to eat anything and everything in sight.

Okay..sorry for being long-winded...just wanted to get it all off my chest!


----------



## Poppinsfan

I wish I would have found you all months ago!  I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes in July 06.  I have lost 40 pounds so far and I have a fifty pound loss celebration planned with a trip to wdw in november!  I need to lose past 50 but i'll set a new goal when i get there.


----------



## Sonar

I am not one of the people that were heavy all of my life, just the last half or so.  Ive gone through spurts where I would make a serious push to lose weight, but something would happen, and I would let myself get off track.  My occupation is in the engineering field, so I spend a lot of my time seated, and every so often I find myself out on the road for a few weeks at a time (which leads to very bad meal choices).

I think what is triggering this attempt is that I am now planning my next trip to Disney (next June), and I saw a park photo of me & my wife at MK during our last trip in 2003.  I dont like how I looked then, and am vowing to make myself look better for the next photo.

GOAL:
I am currently at 264, would eventually like to get to 200 (Ive been told in the past by trainers that I have a decent amount of muscle mass hidden under the flab, and 200 would be a respectable weight).  

PLAN:
I had a decent weight drop years ago while on the Weight Watchers plan (I used the materials my wife had, though never attended any meetings).  This weekend, I plan to start mapping out my points so I am ready to go into full gear next week.  I know there are habits of mine that need changing (even while on the WW plan) so each week, I am going to post a goals sheet for me at home.  The goals will change each week to keep things fresh, but will center on my bad habits.  In February, I purchased a NordicTrack stationary bike, so I have an in-home means for cardio (I just need to get off my lazy **** and use it).

WHY IM TURNING TO WISH
In the past, my wife & I used to start our routines at the same time.  Things would be great @ first when the initial quick drop would happen.  Eventually, she would plateau (she wouldnt exercise, and I would), and I would still get a drop.  Although I could tell she was happy with me reporting a drop, I would still get the Its not fair, I didnt drop any with it.  Eventually, Id stop reporting, so I wouldnt have to hear anything, and that eventually led to not weighing in, then lack of trying.  I can tell that this group of people are very helpful, and very positive, and that is what I need no matter my weekly report.

I would like to thank everyone in advance (not just for opportunity to do this, but for the help and encouragement Im sure I will receive in the future).

-Jon AKA Sonar


----------



## pershing

_Would love to join also._

I have been heavy since pregnancies. I was 140 before children and have only been able to get down to 190 once on Atkins. At my heaviest I was 228 and now I'm 215, which is where I sit naturally when I'm not overeating.

I work in a chocolate store packing chocolate. We are allowed to eat anything we want. I am a stress-eater, majorly addicted to sugar. It's not good.

_My goal 160_ Would I love less? Yes, but I'm not sure if I can be 140 again. I can visualize 160, but not 140.

I wanted to know if anyone wanted to share a journal with me?


----------



## JustineMarie

Hello Everyone 

I would really like to join too!  I really need the support.  Not that I don't get support from my family, bc My Dh is great, it's just that I think it will be easier if I hear from people who are actually in the same boat as me.  

I am not horribly overweight, I weigh in at 165 BUT I am only 5'1 so it really doesn't look good on my body type, and I am really not happy with the way I look.  Before I had my DD9 I was 98 lbs.  I completely blew up when I was pregnant and never really lost the weight.  After having my 2nd child 6 years ago, I lost most of that pregnancy wiehgt and was at 127.  I would really like to get to 130.  We have a trip planned to WDW in August and I would love to be close to that goal by then.  I'm thinking 2-3 pounds a week should be my goal.  I joined up an exercise class at my church on Tuesdays and Thursdays and I have been going to the gym at my husbands work with him as much as possible, mostly doing weight training.  i have a treadmill, that I would really like to start using and my plan is to walk a mile a day and eventually jog a mile, once I start getting in better shape.  I know I have to stop making excuses not to exercise and actually do it!  That's my problem.  

Anyway, thanks for listening.  I wish I would have found this board sooner!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I am so happy that I found this thread!  I want to join in!!  I am at an all time high weight right now   (excluding pregnancy weight   ) and I am so upset with myself for letting my weight get so out of control!    I did Weight Watchers after I had my daughter and I lost 22 pounds.  That was GREAT, but then I needed to join Curves because I was standing up in a wedding and we wore spaghetti strap dresses, so I NEEDED to get some muscle tone!  I couldn't afford Curves AND WW (two children in daycare = $850 per month in daycare...OUCH!)  So, when I started Curves, I quit WW.  I thought I could do the WW on my own...how wrong I was!!  It has taken 3 years for the weight to work itself back on.     (I've obviously quit Curves since then)

I started my most recent diet last Tuesday and I've done good so far...I've lost 3 pounds.    I'm eating more salads and staying away from the "munchie" foods.  I LOVE chocolate and whenever I feel a chocolate craving coming on,  I eat a chocolate/peanut butter chip granola bar (only 2 points on WW).  I also LOVE to drink Pepsi, and I've been drinking water instead of Pepsi.  I want to train myself to make healthier choices in what I eat; not only to lose weight, but to insure a healthier life.  I don't want my children/husband to have to take care of their sick mother/wife.  I have a treadmill at home and I've been walking 1/2 hour about 3 days a week.  I'm trying to make time to walk EVERY day.  Now that school is out (no more  helping my son with homework), and soccer is over (no practices twice a week and game once a week), I should be able to devote more time to walking every day.  

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to get my "story" out there!!  I look forward to joining fellow DISers in our quest to lose weight before our next trip to WDW, DL, OR DCL!!


----------



## ThinkTink75

Been on the peeps thread for a couple weeks not and I am really trying to motivate myself today to put my foot down and get a good start tomorrow.  Fresh.  I have a goal wieght loss of 50 lbs.  We leave for Disney World in a month and I would like to be down 15 by then-- it a big goal but I have already lost 1.8 lbs and I am tired of not loving myself! Wish me luck! I will be playing soccer on mondays in a woman's league and running at the gym two other days a week.  Plus limiting my fat and calorie intake.


----------



## LuvTigger

Okay, I am back AGAIN on the WISH boards!  I've resolved to make this the LAST time I am joining WISH because I am determined to finally make a commitment to lose the weight and to maintain a healthier lifestyle.

I'm 5'3" and yesterday weighed in at 200.5, which is when I started my healthier eating program.  My goal is to get down to 125, so I'm looking to lose 75 pounds.  Today I'm down 1 pound.

My healthier eating program is not one of the well-known ones, but it can probably be compared to South Beach.  It's basically geared toward lowering caloric intake, lower carb (but I can eat veggies and fruits), and lean protein.  

After high school, I was around 140, but the weight creeped up on me over the years.  I've been able to get down to the 160's, but I didn't maintain it.  Up until now, I've been in the 190's, but when I stepped on the scale this past weekend and saw that I hit 200, that was it for me!  I decided I must do something about my weight now, while I am still relatively healthy.  I am doing this as a preventive measure, as well as to feel better about the way I look.

On a more superficial level, I am going on a trip in 3 months, and next year will make my 20 year class reunion, and I would love to be in better shape for my trip (although I know I will still have a way to go to meet my goal weight).

My eating program goes on 6-week cycles, and I am fairly certain I can lose at least 10 pounds in the first cycle.  My semi-short term goal would be to lose 20 pounds by the time I go on my trip, which is around the 2nd week of September.  And I have resolved not to binge just because I am on a trip!

That's enough for my initial post -- will head over to the journal page tonight and start a new thread there.  Thanks in advance for all of the support the WISH offers!!!


----------



## KimRaye

LuvTigger said:


> I've resolved to make this the LAST time I am joining WISH


WELCOME Again, but you're never LOST from WISH!!!  We're always HERE for you, even AFTER the weight is lost!  I should know!!!

     for ALL!!!!!!


----------



## JoshMom5

I too have been away for a very long time and want to come back.  I have been doing terrible.  I have gained back just about every single pound I lost and am sooooo depressed.   
I can't seem to get out of my funk and the people here helped me out so much last time that I am looking for support.  
I have been by here several times over the past couple months but today I felt it is time to jump back in, so her goes...


----------



## KimRaye

JoshMom5 said:


> jump back in, so her goes...


JUMP PAULA!!!!!!!


----------



## LiteBrite

I'm in.  

I'm a little overweight, not a lot, but I can see that it's a possibility that my weight will just keep increasing if I don't do something about it, so now's the time.  

I'm wearing a size 14 now, and my goal is to get back to a size 12.  I was a 12 for many years, but the extra weight crept on once I hit my mid 40s.  Hubby has also started putting on weight for the first time in his life.  He was always naturally thin, so seeing a belly grow has been a real shock to him, and he's ready to work on it with me.   

We're doing the Suzanne Somers plan which she calls Somersizing.  Are there any other Somersizers around here?  I believe it's similar to South Beach, in that it emphasizes eliminating sugars and starches while eating proteins, fats, non-starchy fruits and veggies, and whole grains.  It also incorporates food combining.


----------



## Tator Tot's Mom

Ok... It looks like I have found a group of recently motivated people!
We Can do it!!!!
Starting today- I will live healthier!!!
I need to drop a lot of weight- so does my husband and sister- I know I can stay motivated by being a part of this- what could be nicer- freindly motivation and a mutaul love of Mickey?
In total I have to lose about 175- 200 lbs. By our Sept. Disney trip I want to lose at least 40-50. My husband is at about the same place. 
Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## JoshMom5

Well...I've jumped but barely made a splash!  Hopefully the rest of the week goes better...


----------



## Kelsie

Remember me?  

I originally started the WISH Board and designed the WISH Clipart.

I have been MIA for far too long and am ready to make changes in my life.  I started the challenge on Monday, but just got around to posting.

I very busy these days so I won't be able to post much but, I do like reading everyone's journey and will check in when I can.

It's good to be back!


----------



## CookieGVB

Welcome back, Kelsie!  Funny, I was just reading the first post on this thread by nativetxn and was wondering if I'd seen you around lately.  Then I looked at the last post...   

I'm jumping back in - been on WW for the past 3 weeks, and I'm losing...slowly...very slowly...too slowly for the amount of weight I have to drop.    I'm committed to doing what I have to do, though - even though it'll be a long road.


----------



## goldengourd

I'm in, too.    
It is great to read people's stories. It is super to have all this support. We can do it!! 
Joined WW May 17th. Need to lose about 100lbs. Have a goal of being down 25-30 before a surgery in the fall. My supportive husband joined with me, although he only has about 30lb to lose. It sure helps to have him involved in all this food counting and planning stuff.


----------



## MickeysMommy

Well, I went to my first WW meeting last night.  I tried to just eat healthy via WISH a few years back and did ok, but my Dad passed away last year in February and I lost a ton of weight from stress.  Over the winter, I got sick, and gained all that and more back.  I am so excited about WW.  The meeting was such an experience.  To be able to share things with other people and even a .2 lb weight loss is a success for someone.  I have quite a bit of weight to lose now but I want to do it and that way I think I can do it.

Thank you all!


----------



## acourtwdw

as i sit here watching a re run of the biggest loser on the style network and eating 3 (yes 3) tuna fish sandwiches, i decided to log on to the dis boards to find support to help me lose a lot of weight.  that is when i found this thread.  how do i join and what is working for others?  please help.  i weigh in at over 300 lbs and i am 37.  i made the comment to someone today at work that i wouldn't be alive in 20 years and i am starting to believe it.


----------



## weber86

here goes - not very experienced at discussion boards but I have been inspired by everyone here for awhile now and decided it is time to jump on board!  In fact, just dumped a plate of chips in the garbage as I started reading today!  Looking to do the Disney Half in 2008, but health problems last fall will make it a real challenge.  I have walked it in the past and amy toying with the idea of wogging it this time - nothing like a true challenge!  Any words of advice are appreciated!


----------



## weber86

I am spending my whole work day reading from page 1 and feel like I can take on the world - now   Is there such a thing as a WISH marathon team???  How would I start to be part of the team?  I have done the marathon with Team in Training and might do it again with them, can I be part of both?  Thanks for being out there for me!


----------



## VernRDH

I finally got over to this board-don't know why it took me so long 

I am 36 (will be 37 in Nov) and currently at 182.8 lbs at 4'11". Started WW on 2/1/07 at top weight of 214.8 lbs. DH and I are both working towards healthier living and each losing about 100 lbs.

I started walking 5 days/wk when I started WW. In May, DH's cousin who is also doing WW gave me a beginners running plan. It is 10 weeks and gets you from non running to running 20 minutes continuously. I just started week 10 on 7/4 and even ran more than 20 minutes!!! I am back in the gym 4 days/week lifting weights and doing the running 6 days/week. I am running a 5k in Sept with my FIL for his 65th birthday. DH's cousin and I intend to run a 5k next spring, which is a national qualifying race (Freihofers Run for Women). We both intend to be at goal and able to kick booty on that run!!!

DH and I celebrate our 10th anniversary in Oct and I would like to be at my wedding day weight (160) by then. I would like to reach goal by next May, when we go on our cruise. 

I plan to check in regularly to see how everyone is doing and offer encouragement when I can, and hope to get some in return as well (I know I will-WISHers are the best around!!!)

So Katholyn, my goals would be to lose 100 lbs total (68 more to go) and continue with the exercise I have been doing-and NOT GIVE UP!!!

I am going to try to read all the posts on this thread, to get "caught up" on everyones journeys, but it may take a while!!!


----------



## VanessasMom

I am officially in! I just weighed myself tonight and tipped the scales at 171 pounds. I am 5'7". My ideal weight is 130-135. I plan on losing 20-25lbs by the time I go to Disney in September and another 15-20 by the holidays. I feel so unhealthy right now. 

My long-term goal is to do an Olympic distance triathlon next August. I have competed for the past 3 years in a Sprint distance triathlon. This year I could not compete because of knee problems...I am feeling yucky about not exercising. I just decided that my knees do not have to be stressed to do some stuff that can really help. I want to work out my upper body and do some core strengthening. I can slowly bring my knees/legs back into it. I really enjoy running, but right now it's a no-no.  

Looking forward to the support (giving & receiving)!!


----------



## Cotta

I'm in... I dont' really have a "goal weight" I just want to be as healthy as I can be. I have struggled with weight my whole life. Both sides of my family have histories of weight issues. My mother has struggled with anorexia to the point that she faints on a fairly regular basis and we have to coach her into eating occasionally. It never really occurred to me that I was overweight as a child and I wasn't until about 5th grade when puberty hit. But like I said I don't remember having an effect on me. The first time I remember getting on a scale was when I became a cheerleader as a freshman and I weighed almost 180 pounds. I know that sounds like a lot to some but I would love to be that weight again. I really feel that is my "natural" weight even though I know "chartwise" I should be about 150-160. I gradually gained weight through high school and college and when I graduated college I was over 200 pounds. That was my breaking point. I decided to really work hard at losing weight and I did it! I lost 60 pounds and I felt great. But it was HARD work. I spent hours in the gym every day. And I have to say according to the "charts" I was still deemed "overweight" (at 160 pounds) even though my friends and family thought I looked unhealthily skinny. Anyway... I wasn't that way for very long. I struggled with the hours it took me to keep the weight off and once I met my future husband I just didn't want to spend that much time in the gym. By the time we got married I was back to 180 and blissfully happy. Then I got pregnant... twice in two years. Whew. Well you can imagine what that can do for a weight loss program. Before I had #2 I was over 300 pounds. Granted he was a BIG baby and some of it was baby weight... but I was really disappointed in myself. I joined WW online and lost 70 pounds. I have been maintaining that weight basically (230) since last Sept. I would love to lose another 50 though. Even another 30 and get back to the 100s would be great. Thanks to anyone who read this, I hope I can make you proud!


----------



## VT2

Joining in here.  Trying to keep regular exercise, and cut down on soda.


----------



## klh-or

I started Weight Watchers two weeks ago.  I'd been going earlier in the year, lost about 35 pounds, quit, gained back 15.  Story of my life.  I have a lot to lose...100+ pounds...to get to a healthy weight.  Resumed my walking program this week, too.   In January, when we were all really on a roll, two friends, my teenage daughter and I all registered for the DW 1/2 Marathon on January 12, 2008.  We did well for a while and then fizzled. The realization hit us two weeks ago that we have less than 6 months now to prepare for this and have any hope of making it to the finish line.  So, we're back with it (all 4 of us).  

So, here I am, 50 years old, 309 pounds, and I'm thinking I can walk a 1/2 marathon in 6 months in 3-1/2 hours?  Am I deluded or nuts or both??  I'm going to give it my very best shot, though, particularly since I'm coming clear from Oregon.  I have a horrible fear of being picked up by the sweepers and tossed aside!   Has anybody ever done the 1/2 and had/seen that happen?  My teammates and I call it the pokey patrol.   

Appreciate any help/encouragement you have to offer!

Karla


 : :MinnieMo


----------



## ctpooh

I need to loose about 25 pounds my DBF and I are going to do it together.  I am excited and a little nervous too.  How do I get the ticker up?


----------



## MickeyRPI

I'm in.  Trying to drop 35 lbs.  Tried on some pants that were on sale today and got inspired...


----------



## Cass_Eh

Hi I decided to start today, as I finally ate a healthy breakfast for once. I'd like to lose about 10ish pounds for my disney trip in August. My Main goal for right now is to not eat Mcdonalds, as I work there and eat there all the time cause I get 50% off. So ya haha. And I'm going to start running and/or biking every night. I hope I can stick with this!


----------



## cyprinella

I am going to try and lose 20 lbs in the next few months!  I am starting now.


----------



## crarmy

Ok, my husband and I are losing weight.  We want to look better, feel better and be healthier!!  And when we come to Disney we don't want sore feet!


----------



## Steffwalks

Are we still WISH-ing?

I have a BMI of 19%, not bad for a 50 year old woman, but I need to lose 20 lbs....go figure.  I am working on that, and continuing to "race".


----------



## jenn-

I do believe I am ready to take the W.I.S.H. challenge.  DH and I are both in need of shedding a few pounds.  DH needs to lose about 60lbs, and I need to lose about 40lbs.  We have just started the Atkins diet and we are doing okay on it so far (granted it has only been 2 days).  He is having more of a carb withdrawal than I am, but I think if he can push through it will get better.  I have already increased my water consumption, and even got on the exercise bike.  Here's to a healthier body before we got to Disney in Nov.


----------



## carrieb

I knew there had to be some combination of weight loss and Disney out there - I'm more than happy to join the W.I.S.H. Challenge!

I just started back on WW - this will be my 4th time.  

So count me in!


----------



## jakenjacksmom

I just found this.. I need all of you I moved gained tons of weight and now I need help and strength to lose it.. I would like to start eating healthy not eating because I am lonely, tired or stressed and I will exercise and become the person I used to be.. Thank you..


----------



## jessaboo

Hey there DISers, I'm Jessa.

I'm very comfortable about going on this much needed diet so here are my stats.

Age: 18
Weight: 155
WISHing weight: 135
Height: 4'11''

Now, you can see why I'm wanting to lose it.

I've done weight watchers, and I'm thinking about going back on it, but I'd really like some input, or something from people about diets?


Thanks guys.


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi everyone! I am throwing my hat in! I am joining WISH.

I have a goal of a total loss of 45 lbs. I have lost 15 so far, but now i am in need of support to get back on track.. I have 30 to go, and leave for WDW in 7 weeks, hoping to be down 10lbs by then!!


----------



## goodferry

I am joining in also. I am at 178 right now, have lost 5 pounds already, would like to loose about 50 pounds more. My challenges that I need to overcome:
1. I am addicted to Pepsi and caffeine
2. 4 kids plus 2 businesses plus 1 puppy=busy!
3. I am hypothyroid (on meds) but still find weight loss slow for me.


----------



## CruisinEars

I am really needing motivation and help since my dh is not. He is actually my saboteur. He buys cake mixes and salty snacks that no one in my house needs. I am so frustrated with him because I tell him not to buy all that garbage. I have no willpower.

Mostly, I need to be healthier for my kids. I visited my dr. on Friday and I have high lipids and she is putting me on cholesterol lowering meds and this is in addition to my blood pressure meds. I am 40 and a mess healthwise. I also have a metabolic disorder that causes weight gain among other things. I already have an appt with a nutritionist so hopefully she can give me some insight. Just gotta get movin' now. 

Thanks all for letting me share and vent. I am ready to cry I am so unhappy with myself. ALso, I really want to be in shape for our 2 weeks with the Mouse.


----------



## Caitsmama

Jennifer -- ((((Hugs))) i think you have found the right place for support.. We are all here for ya!!


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

I think this is a great place to be!  Both my DH and I are joining W.I.S.H.  We just want to be healthy and hopefully by doing so the weight loss will follow.  We plan to have kids over the next couple of years and want to be healthy for them.  We want to develop a good lifestyle now so that we can be a good example to them.


Two years ago, I lost 55 pounds using the core plan on Weight Watchers.  I loved that plan!  But after I became a Lifetime Member, I got out of the habit of going to meetings and weighing in.  Now the weight is slowly creeping back.  I gained about 12 pounds back.

My DH over the past year has gained about 30lbs in the last year and would like to see it disappear.

So, for me (Mrs. Smith):
Age: 26
Weight: 135
WISHing weight: 120
Height: 5'3"

My DH (Mr. Smith):
Age:  24
Weight:  234 1/2
WISHing weight:  190
Height:  6'0"

We look forward to working with you all to be healthy and meet our goals.


----------



## tink_n_pooh

I'm jumping on the band wagon    I realized last night that I need to lose some weight, I tried on my wedding dress which I have had for over a year and it bearly zips all the way up    It fit just fine when I bought it. Now the wedding is only 7 weeks away and I really need to get in shape. 

My stats:
Age: 26
Current Weight: 132
WISHing Weight: 110
Height:  5'0"

My goal is to not only lose weight but also improve my general health.

WISH me luck


----------



## CruisinEars

Caitsmama said:


> Jennifer -- ((((Hugs))) i think you have found the right place for support.. We are all here for ya!!



Thank you!  

I never expected weight loss/healthier living support to come from a Disney addicts site. This is so cool I can do both.


----------



## Caitsmama

CruisinEars said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I never expected weight loss/healthier living support to come from a Disney addicts site. This is so cool I can do both.



You're welcome!   And isn't it the best? When you can combine your obsession/love with support!?


----------



## gingerpeach

I am joining the WISH challenge and looking forward to the fun and support!  My weight goal is 25 pounds, and have lost 3 already this month.  But I see this as a lifestyle change for the rest of my life, not a weight loss goal.  I have exercised 7 of 8 days since I started, and have worked hard to eat the right things and not the wrong ones.    My husband is working on his goals, too, so I have a walking partner on some days.  Other days I use toning or stretch dvds or the tread mill.   I found a bunch of workout DVDs on Netflix, so I'll have something new coming every few weeks and can try them out before I buy them.  I also ordered, but haven't yet received the Walk the Walk DVD from Leslie Sansone.  I've belonged to Curves in the past and loved it, but right now I'm working such long hours I can't make it to Curves.  But no excuses, so I decided to do my workouts at home and am enjoying it. I'm looking forward to WISH support, and being inspired by all your stories.


----------



## hueydewielouie

I have a Disney Cruise/Trip planned for Feb. 2008 with most of my family and some of my friends.  I have been planning this trip for well over a year.  When I started planning it I told myself and my husband that I planned on losing as much of the 50 lbs. I want to lose by cruise time.  Well, here it is a year later and amazingly I have lost about 3 lbs.  It is very frustrating and I have given up more times than I can count.  I like to say that I am donating my money to WW and Curves because I am my own worst enemy.  Anyway...I saw this forum and thought, why not lean on my fellow DISers to help achieve my goal for Disney.

Now that my trip is less than 4 months away, my new goal is 15 lbs. by Valentines Day 2008 (cruise day).  I will continue to go to WW and actually follow the plan and to attend Curves at least 3 times a week.  I will also use my hula hoop at home (which I really enhjoy) and just be healthier.  So, thank you for giving me that little push I need to get going again.


----------



## CruisinEars

Hi all,

I just wanted to update and share what I have done since I last posted a couple of weeks ago. 

I have joined LAFitness and now work out 4 times a week. I signed up to have a personal trainer for 12 sessions to help me get on track and I have a nutritionist that I am working with. I am very happy that I am making things happen rather than sit at my computer wondering what I could be doing to get healthier.


----------



## The GREEK!

I am going to do yoga everyday starting tomorrow and take 30 min.walks at least 3-4 times a week!also,watch what I eat and eat less.


----------



## gaia2009

Wow, Disney AND weight loss?!?! I think all my greatest dreams have come true.

I am a freshman college student beating the Freshman Fifteen (have lost 11.5 lbs so far this semester, thank-you-very-much!)  I cook for myself (its amazing what you can cook with a 600 watt microwave) and go grocery shopping twice a week. I was seeing a nutritionist, but after three sessions, we both figured I had the whole thing down and that the only think I needed to work on was exercising on a regular basis.

I want to lose weight for many reasons; first, for myself. I've been battling depression for almost six years, and right before I came to school, I made myself snap out of it. I blamed it on my weight, but it was my attitude about myself and believing society when they said there was something wrong with me. So, I stopped listening.  Its amazing how much better you feel when you see a group of frat boys laughing at you and mentally seeing them fat, bald, and drunk in ten years.  

Also, I have a four year old niece and a six year old nephew, both as Disney crazy as me. I want to set a good example for them, and be around when they're teenagers so I can be the "cool aunt" irate: 

We have massive, evil hills here, so I plan on walking to all of my classes, and on the days when I won't get an hour from that, make up the rest of the time on the track. Strength training in my room on Mon, Wed, and Fri, and yoga on Mondays. Lots of meditation as well, at least half an hour everyday for clarity and sanity.

My stats:
Age: 18
Current Weight: 294.5 (formerly 306)
WISHing Weight: 140
Height: 5'8"


----------



## CruisinEars

Welcome Gaia2009!

Sounds like you have a great plan in place and congrats on the 11.5 already lost. Keep up the great work and best wishes for continued success.


----------



## Goofyin08forErica

Hi all!

I have been posting on the events area of the boards, as I am training for my first Goofy challenge in Jan!

I would like to join this part of the boards as I seriously need to clean up my eating and lose weight!

My stats: 
Age: 51
ht: 5'3
wt: 171 lbs 
goal: 120 lbs

Starting today I will do my best to eat better and add core exercises to my goofy training.

Erica


----------



## mom2cookies

Hi everyone,  I am hoping ... no, EXPECTING to lose 50 pounds by September 2008. That is when my DD and I are going to WDW to celebrate her high school graduation.  Dh and I are tossing around the idea of getting prepackaged foods  ( like WW or nutrisystem) but because it costs so much we are hesitant.  Supporting 7 people with 1 income doesn't leave much money for extras.
Anyway, i enjoy the results free weights bring and i have a treadmill at my disposal.   What I need though is support and guidance.

I look forward to making some friends here.  

-May


----------



## On-Y-Va

Okay, I need to W.I.S.H. too.

I am setting my first goal at a loss of 20 pounds.
I will need to pull out my old WW materials and get my DH on the bandwagon too.
I will also need to start walking.  So let's start with 20 minutes 3X a week and work from there.

-O


----------



## Tart Annihilator

Hi everyone...

I noticed there hasn't been too much activity on this thread in the past but since three of us have posted in the last 2 days... maybe we can get it going again.

I have been on here before but under a different screen name.  It was probably a year ago.  Needless to say, I didn't lose what I wanted to because I'm back.   

My dh & I recently went on a Disney Cruise for which I was *trying* to lose 30 lbs. ( I really think I could lose 40 )  Didn't happen.

We cruised with many families that we met on the dis boards.  We had been talking for over a year before the cruise.   If you ever get the opportunity, do it.  We had a blast with everyone.

I was doing pretty good for about a month, speed walking 45 minutes a day for over a month, didn't lose a bit.  I then started feeling very sluggish.  I found out my thyroid was very low.  (That explains a lot)

It was tough taking a cruise feeling like that but had a great time.

We are now planning a reunion cruise with the same disers in 2009.  So I am now ready mentally and health wise to start over.

I'd like to lose 40 lbs.  I started 3 days ago and have lost 1 1/2 lbs.

Good luck to all of you.  Hopefully, we can keep each other motivated.   

Just call me Tart Girl.


----------



## disneygrlkat

Right now I'm 5'7" and weigh about 185 lbs. I've only been one one MAJOR diet (Weight Watchers) and lost about 18 pounds. That was 2 years ago, and of course, all that weight is back (and then some...). I'm generally happy with my looks (or maybe I've just gotten used to them) but I recently found out I have dangerously high cholesterol, so here I am. My goal is 20 pounds for right now, and I guess my prime motivation will be next summer, and getting into a bikini, in addition to being healthier and lowering my cholesterol. I know that if I can eat right and exercise for just a few days, I will feel great and get into a routine, but something always holds me back. Oh well, here goes.


----------



## disneygrlkat

Tart Annihilator said:


> I'd like to lose 40 lbs.  I started 3 days ago and have lost 1 1/2 lbs.



Good start! Keep doing what you're doing and you'll be down in no time.


----------



## Tart Annihilator

disneygrlkat said:


> Good start! Keep doing what you're doing and you'll be down in no time.



Thanks Katherine. Appreciate the support.


----------



## disneygrlkat

Tart Annihilator said:


> Thanks Katherine. Appreciate the support.



Haha no problem at all


----------



## Tart Annihilator

disneygrlkat said:


> Right now I'm 5'7" and weigh about 185 lbs. I've only been one one MAJOR diet (Weight Watchers) and lost about 18 pounds. That was 2 years ago, and of course, all that weight is back (and then some...). I'm generally happy with my looks (or maybe I've just gotten used to them) but I recently found out I have dangerously high cholesterol, so here I am. My goal is 20 pounds for right now, and I guess my prime motivation will be next summer, and getting into a bikini, in addition to being healthier and lowering my cholesterol. I know that if I can eat right and exercise for just a few days, I will feel great and get into a routine, but something always holds me back. Oh well, here goes.




We'll work on it together.  My cholesterol was a little high but my Dr said it will come down with excercise.  whew! I hope so.  That's a tough thing to deal with.  It really limits what you can eat.

Good luck, we're here if you need us.


----------



## Heva2015

Hi all

I'm kind of new to this site but I figured this could work for me.  I need some accountability and support.  
Let me introduce myself, I'm Heather, I'm 26, I live near Manchester in England.  I've always been bigger...never huge but always bigger than the other kids.  In 1998 I was diagnosed with 'terminal' cancer...I say 'terminal' because obviously it turned out not to be....anyway...I lost about 80lbs..mostly muscle because I was a big jock at high school...when I was on chemo but my lungs got really weak and they put me on steroids and I have gone up to my current weight of 268.  My cancer left me with no use of my right leg so I can't exercise too much, but I love swimming.  Ideally I would like to get down to about 140-150 but my primary goal is to lose 20lbs so I can go on a segway at Epcot in February.  After that my dbf and I are going to Australia in the summer so I would love to be able to sit comfortably in an airline seat....although I'm not sure that is possible for anyone above a size 00!

My plan is a group called Slimming World, which is like WW but is more about food combining, not mixing carbs and proteins and also eating a lot more fruit, and drinking 3 liters of water a day.  My new rule is that for every diet coke (my addiction!) I slurp I have to have an extra half a liter of water.

So...looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Tart Annihilator

Heva2015 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm kind of new to this site but I figured this could work for me.  I need some accountability and support.
> Let me introduce myself, I'm Heather, I'm 26, I live near Manchester in England.  I've always been bigger...never huge but always bigger than the other kids.  In 1998 I was diagnosed with 'terminal' cancer...I say 'terminal' because obviously it turned out not to be....anyway...I lost about 80lbs..mostly muscle because I was a big jock at high school...when I was on chemo but my lungs got really weak and they put me on steroids and I have gone up to my current weight of 268.  My cancer left me with no use of my right leg so I can't exercise too much, but I love swimming.  Ideally I would like to get down to about 140-150 but my primary goal is to lose 20lbs so I can go on a segway at Epcot in February.  After that my dbf and I are going to Australia in the summer so I would love to be able to sit comfortably in an airline seat....although I'm not sure that is possible for anyone above a size 00!
> 
> My plan is a group called Slimming World, which is like WW but is more about food combining, not mixing carbs and proteins and also eating a lot more fruit, and drinking 3 liters of water a day.  My new rule is that for every diet coke (my addiction!) I slurp I have to have an extra half a liter of water.
> 
> So...looking forward to getting to know everyone!



 Heva2015,

I have been on here before, but didn't do very well.  I am now back giving it another shot.  You know how it is...you do well for a few days and start hitting the junk food again.  

Australia sounds like a nice trip and you're right the airline seats aren't very comfortable, no matter what size you are.   

Good luck... you can do it and you have my support.  I just started, once again, a few days ago.

Robin


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I would like to join. I'm getting married in June, and would like to be 50 pounds lighter which will be the weight I was when DF and I met 2 1/2 years ago. I'm also doing thre fitness challenges. Wish me luck, and good luck to all of you!


----------



## Crazyforblustitch

I'm so glad that there is a sub forum on here like this.. and touched as well that complete strangers are supporting each other and have grown into a family..

Here's my story..

I've never been "thin". Never. Ive gotten to the point where i am proud of who I am and what i have accomplished and comfortable in my own skin. The problem is that Ive gotten a little TOO comfortable. I am currently in the 200's and as far back as i can remember, as far as stepping on a scale to find out my weight for personal reasons, i can never remember being in the 100's. Actually once, it was on my honeymoon and i jumped on the scale at the Grand Floridian Spa after our couples massage session, I was extremely happy that the scale said: 198.6. I was under 200.. first time in my life.

I was always the "fat" happy chick that made her friends laugh. I think my humor was a way to have people accept me, but it's kind of grown on me and I now realize that people like me for me and not my size.. sense of humor still going strong.

I was actually a size 12 when i met my husband.. what i would give to be that size again..

I joined WW around 21 with a friend. Well passing a Burger King after a meeting doesn't help. We would have dinner there. Then i got bored with it and really couldn't afford to buy food to keep with the lifestyle. My husband and i were living with his parents at the time and basically ate what they ate and how they cooked it.

At 22, I had my gallbladder removed because of gallstones.. not good. I too have polycystic ovaries from my weight and need to be on the pill to have a normal cycle.

I joined Curves Feb. 2004 and kept it up till May 2004 to loose some weight before my wedding. I didn't lose a drop. I gave up because it was going no where.

During my honeymoon I realized what i had lost (see above) and was EXTREMELY happy about it. I figured i would be able to keep it off no problem. Well.. 4 years later Im no longer fitting in my comfy jeans.. which are a 16.

I joined weight watchers AGAIN after finding a friend who lost 100lbs over the course of a year doing it. I saw that it could be done. 

My very best friend, Ursula sidekick, came to visit for the 4th of July week. I figured "Eh, Ill go off for a week, we'll be eating out a lot and I want to have fun this week, Ill go back on when he leaves" BIG mistake. Once i got off of the plan, i couldn't hop back it again. Then we moved and we were basically eating crap as we were packing and driving the stuff between the old place and the new place. 

I have also gotten to a point where if Im eating a small bag of chips..i look at what Im eating and get disgusted with it. I don't do that with all food, just foods that i know is contributing to my current weight.

Now it's December, I have all winter to lose some of this excess baggage, I think with you, all of you and your support, i will be able to win this battle with my "bulge" LOL.

I'm going to try WW again without the meetings and the weigh in's and join the gym in my community. I hope i will find the love and support from the members here like they have given each other from what Ive seen so far.

You know it's funny, when i posted that i had joined WW on different board, I was made fun of....and criticized for being "fat". I already feel welcomed here.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I there with you... congratulations on making the decision to get healthier. I've decided I'm not doing this for me, but for my future kids, and for them when DH and I decide we are ready to have a family. I will be happy to encouge you all you want... I love encourgement and praise. If you would like pm me with your email and I'll send you e-cards.


----------



## Crazyforblustitch

Leleluvsdis said:


> I there with you... congratulations on making the decision to get healthier. I've decided I'm not doing this for me, but for my future kids, and for them when DH and I decide we are ready to have a family. I will be happy to encouge you all you want... I love encourgement and praise. If you would like pm me with your email and I'll send you e-cards.


 

I totally agree with you on your points. It's not only for me, but we would like to start a family within the next two years and when the time comes, i want to be healthy.

Thank you for your post. You will be getting a pm from me soon...


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi!  Joining in!

I'm 5'7" and currently 215 - I've lost a little over 21 lbs with WW, since I joined on Oct 24th. (I was 237 when I first walked in the door.)  I'm really proud of myself for losing 21 lbs in 8 weeks...but I know I owe it to going every week to meetings and weighing in.  Accountability!  Otherwise, I want to throw in the towel. I also have a friend who goes to meetings with me and has lost 40lbs - she's on the path with me!

My weight has come since my DD was born - I haven't been under 200lbs since I got pregnant 4 years ago (she's 3) and I want to see those 190's on my scale!    

My first goal is my 10% - I am one pound away from it.  Then, my next "big" goal is 195 - that's 20lbs from where I am now and my pre-pregnancy weight.  Then, my wedding weight of 185.  My college graduation weight of 175.  And from there, who knows?  I'm happy with every pound I lose, to be honest!

I'm going to WDW in Jan for four days with my BFF and I want to make sure I stay on track during that.

Thanks to everyone who is sharing on this thread and empowered me to share, too!  I look forward to hearing all your stories.


----------



## Villainess

Hi!  I'm joining too!  I'm 27, mother of 2 - DD, 15 mos, and DS, 9 weeks.  I want to lose the baby weight from my pregnancies and then some; ultimately getting back to my early 20's weight before my knee surgery.  My plan is walking and WW - I'm going to join on Sat. morning.  Ultimate goal is 135lbs.  I have to wait until Sat to see my starting weight.

Last year was a bad year (laid off, found out husband was cheating, began divorce proceedings) so I want to start this year with a new life focusing on my children and myself.  I am doing this not only to be healthy but for inner strength and for my children.


----------



## missmissy

Hi I'm joining in. I'm 33 5'7" and weigh 215. I decided instead of saying I want to lose a certain number like I do every year and only gain, I would set a  physical goal. I have decided to do the Minnie marathon 15K in May. I going with my aunt who is a runner. I think if I do it this way I will have to workout and lose weight in the process.  
I have actually workout the last 7 days in a row. The funny thing as much as dislike working out when I'm done I feel so much better and I'm not as  hungry.
 I don't want to pay to go there and not finish. I want that Minnie metal.


----------



## addicted_to_WDW

Ultimately, I want/need to lose 110 pounds, but my first goal is to be below 200 by the time I take my cruise in August.  It'll be a challenge but I can do it.

Next goal...walking the half marathon in 2009.


----------



## ms.mightyduck

Hi, all. I'm new here. I'm looking into walking the Minnie marathon in May (I'm not sure if we can get decent airfare, and I made three trips to the World last year--and we're going back in July!).

I have no idea if I'll end up losing any weight--I seem to maintain weight, except that as I get older it shifts and seems less, ah, toned. I have a gym membership so I can walk while it's cold out (which my doctor thought was best with my asthma).

Ultimately, I'm looking to the Donald next year (wouldn't the Goofy be amazing? I don't know that I can even prepare for the Mickey in year, let alone the Goofy!).

Hi, all!


----------



## highoctane

I would like to start wish, I need to start eating more healthy and lose 30 pounds. Not a lot but it would make me feel better.


----------



## twoWDWfools

Hi Everyone!

I would also like to start and join this great group!

I was on WW couple years ago however several nasty family turn of events ended my weight loss and it's taken me this long to finally be determined to do it.  Looking to lose about 30 lbs but even more importantly to feel better.  

I tore my ACL in Sept '07 which side tracked my workouts but managed to get into the gym enough to do the 5K at WDW during the Marathon weekend and finish in 47 minutes.  (We won't discuss DH's time.....)

After doing that and feeling really good after plus seeing all the people doing the half on Sat, DH and I said "Hey, no reason we can't do that!"  So added incentive to do the WDW 1/2 in 2009.  And now that we've signed up and paid the entry fee, I really need to get to work.  

Also would like to say I saw the shirts on all those at WDW Marathon weekend -- very nice.  Love the saying on the back and the way you cheered on everyone else.  

Look forward to getting to know all of you and having a good time in addition to us meeting our goals.

Liz


----------



## MinnieGal

Hey Everyone!

I want to start WISH.  I am a 34 yo single mom to my wonderful DD.  I started WW on Jan. 8, 2008.  As of last week, I have lost 3.8 lbs.  I will be attending my meeting tomorrow night and anticipate a loss


----------



## vscohen

Hi everyone!
I'm going to start this program - I just started the couch potato to 5k plan because I desperately needed a program to get me started working out...diets (or healthier lifestyles, really) tend to work briefly, but without any exercise, I have limited success!
I'm so excited to have found this community!


----------



## vscohen

Hi everyone!
I'm going to start this program - I just started the couch potato to 5k plan because I desperately needed a program to get me started working out...diets (or healthier lifestyles, really) tend to work briefly, but without any exercise, I have limited success!
I'm so excited to have found this community!


----------



## Ex-Trainer

47 year old male, 5'8", 180 lbs.

Stopped eating healthy and have been off the field for 5+ years.  Very sedentary lifestyle, poor eating habits and irregular sleep schedule caused me to gain 25 lbs and have increased my RHR (72bpm) - gained 25 lbs in last two years.

Plan: Back to trail running; reduce sweets, no soft drinks, less fried foods; increase fruit and veggies, increase water; sleep on regular schedule, less TV.
 

Recorded vitals and made exercise/training routine plan Monday (2/4/08).  Began training Monday (2/4/08).  Began logging food intake Monday (2/4/08).
Will record and chart progress daily first two weeks, then gradually increase exercise workload weekly and record progress weekly for wks 3-6.  Then will record and change routine every two weeks.

12 week GOAL/TARGET:
Less stress and more energy.
Weight = 160 lbs
RHR = 58-62 bpm

Full health evaluation/check-up. May 1, 2008.


----------



## dkdaisy

I wanna join! This is great....

I'm a 24-yo woman with about 30 lbs to lose. I lost it all before my wedding last March, but with finishing school, moving, starting a new job, etc, etc, etc, I got off the eating healthy/working out train and gained it all back. 

I want to lose it again by July, when I have to go back to Michigan for two weddings. My DH is also trying to lose weight - he wants to lose 85 lbs.

We've decided that we will go out to eat a maximum of once per week (except for special occassions). We will plan our meals before we go shopping and get what we need (limited excess for snacks, junk, etc). We will pack our lunches for work and are both giving up pop (we've been weaning ourselves off, so that won't be as big of a deal). I've got an elliptical, several aerobics videos, a jump rope, and a walking/biking path right behind my house that I'm going to use.

We're going to Disney in September and we're going to be healthy!


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

Hello Everyone My name is Andrea, I am 28 yrs old (almost 29 Yikes!) and really need to make some changes.  I lost over 30lbs and 28 inches a little over a year ago but gained most of it back.  However this time I want to lose it and keep it off.  But I really need support and a swift kick to keep my going.   I have been trying to cook better meals and cut portions, but now I need to get on the move.  I am hoping this is the help I need!   Thanks!



Andrea


----------



## tinaninea

Count me in guys! I've already made a Journal & I'm ready to continue losing!!


----------



## FLORIDA_GIRL

Hi!  I'd like to join in on the WISH challenge.  I'd love to lose about 25 lbs, but ultimately I just want to get in better shape.  I've begun training for 2009 WDW Marathon...I completed the half this year and I've been motivated to go for the full next time around.  I look forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## morgy827

Wow, this is a great idea. I did WW about 3 years ago and lost 45lbs and have managed to put it all back on for numerous reasons. My WISH is  to lose about 50lbs and keep it off this time. I started WW on my own about 3 weeks ago and have lost 6 lbs already but it always helps to have a group to keep you motivated...and this one is free.


----------



## Boston Momma

I walked the 5K in January and am training to be able to walk the Minnie in May.  I joined a gym & am trying to make going a habit.  We stayed at Pop Century in January and noticed all the Wish tee shirts & want to be a part of something and be able to join in on the fun.:   I look forward to reading how others are training and meeting in May !!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Good Morning!

My name is Lauren and I would like to join the WISH challenge.  I am 37 years old and need to lose about 30 - 40#s.  

My husband and I started going to WW meetings last week after trying to do it online ourselves...we really need the meetings.

One thing is we are trying to get pregnant but in the meantime I really need to get my eating and exercise in check.  I have been reading up and you can do WW while pregnant so when the time comes I will continue and just alter my points according to my doctor.

I am glad to be here!


----------



## dsnyfan21

Would love to join the Wish challenge, I started already by trying more exercise. I have walked/jogged 3 half marathons this year already and going to try to eat more healthy, with smaller portions and maybe try doing a modified Weight Watchers.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hi everyone,
I would love to join the DIS WISH challenge!  In the past 3 years I've gained about 35 pounds.  I'm only 5 foot 3 inches tall so those pounds look a lot more like 50   My short term goal is to lose 20 pounds by June when I go to California to visit my older brother and my long term goal is to lose 35 to 40 pounds by our Disney vacation in October  
I can do this again!!  ( I lost 120 pounds in 2002/2003 )


----------



## TCKK

Hi:

I'd like to join again.  I was part of this several years ago, but I need to start again.  DH, DD and I started WW (on our own) Monday.  So far so good.   We're doing WW plan, exercising and drinking our water.  I need to lose about 60 lbs.  My 1st goal is to lose at least 25-30 by our WDW trip in August. 

Thanks for any help and encouragement


----------



## Ferry Joy

Hi 
I have been on the DIS boards for a couple years and it's only today that I found this section. I need to lose weight and be healthier. I weigh 194. I have been dieting for a while and have lost 20 lbs, of which I have gained back 4. Ouch!
I need to get below 170 for some testing but I need to lose more than that as I am only 5'2" (man I wish I was taller). I need to increase my exercising and also need to stop having just that one (oh right!) treat. Stick to more fruits and vegie's. Over the last few months I have slipped on my dieting and I think you guys can help. There is no support system in my small community. Thanks for being here.


----------



## LinK

Hello Everyone:  

My name is Linda on New Year's Eve 2006 I had a heart attack.  Way to young.........So after I went through Cardiac Rehab tried and tried nothing was working.  At my last visit my doctor told me to try weight watchers so I am starting on Tuesday.  I have also join a Pilates group which I do three days a week, swimming group two days a week.  Then starting at the end of March I am starting a runners group.  I am determined to get healthy.  My doctor has signed off on all these things.

Thank you everyone ahead of time for all your support.

Linda


----------



## lovespoohbear

i am joining. i started at the end of january and i have lost 4 pounds since then. me doing lent and having it be no sweets and sodas have helped to i think. plus the passing of my service dog(i know that sounds bad but for a week i noticed i was not eating as much after she passed). once lent is over i am going to try and keep it going but if i want a soda just limit it to once a week. i am wanting ti get to 150 but first down to 185 then continue in 5 pound increments.


----------



## alisaheather

I'm ready to get healthy and lose weight.  I hope that we can do it together.  WW seems to be popular.  I think I'll join-what's your opinion on meetings vs. online?
I'd like to lose 25-30 lbs by our trip in September.
Alisa


----------



## magicmom07

Well here I am ..  I went to the Dr today and got the "tsk, tsk combined with the head shake...   I am 25 pouds over my weight last year and am determined to lose it. I'm not quite sure how it happened - but my plan is to cut out the sugar( mostly ), try to incorporate whole wheats into my diet and increase the fruit and vegtables ( may have to consult my 5 year old on this as I seem to have forgotten what they are)
Looking forward to jumping on board with you all!!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I am so happy I found this board! I am looking to diet for a better healthy life for myself in general but also because I want to be able to be in shape for our October trip to Disney World  I am going to have to start out on a slow pace because I am way out of shape. With being very overweight it would hard for me to even just jump into a running program. But what i plan on doing is cutting back on the sweets, kicking up the fruits and veggies, and limiting amounts at dinner. 

I don't know how well WW would work because I have never done that but I might check it out and see what they have to offer. It seems to be quite popuar on this board.

As for exercise I have always enjoyed running/jogging but it is so hard on me cause I get worn out very easily. I plan on starting out by walking/jogging for a mile a day every other day to start out(We have a football field across from my house...thanks to the high school..lol...So 4 times around that equals a mile!!) After that I would like to get up to possibly longer and make it to a jogging not a little bit of walking then jogging. To get myself ready for this I will be doing some exercises in the house for about 2 weeks to get myself ready for this change.

Does anyone know any exercises that a person who is very out of shape could start with? Or of somewhere to find information like this?

I am so happy to find this site and would love to find a Buddy if anyone is looking for one


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

TCKK  I just noticed you were from Ohio also...What part of Ohio you from?


----------



## luvdzny

Well, here I am!!!  I just joined Weight Watchers and I am working very hard to stick to my daily point totals.  I would eventually like to start exercising but I think I need to get used to eating less first.  I do not want to be frustrated right away.


----------



## DisneyFan83

I'd like to join. I did Weight Watchers about 4 years ago and lost quite a bit of weight, but have gained it all back. I don't need to lose a whole lot, but just need to eat healthier & exercise more. I would like to lose about 15 pounds before I try on wedding dresses & before May (when we'll be in WDW- I'll be honest, I know I will be eating what I want while on our trip). We usually walk so much when we're at the World, that we seem to even out. Then when we get back from Disney I plan on trying to continue losing weight, to maybe lose about 40 pounds total before my wedding in November


----------



## Whiste Pig

Count Me In!

I've gained 100lbs over the last 8 years because of steroids for allergies.   I can't stand living like this and am determined to get back to a healthy weight and be the active person I was before the weight gain.

I've signed up for the half-marathon in January '09. It's great motivation!


----------



## pjstevens

As it seems to be common here, I have been on the DIS for years, but never really ventured over to this board.  Hubby and I are going on our first Disney Cruise in September and we are renewing our wedding vows for our 25th anniversary.  I have lost about 30 pounds in the past two years, but I need to lose a LOT more.  I started really getting focused this week and started working out at the ymca each day.  Starting slowly, treadmill first day, elipitcal and tread second and yesterday did eliptical and weight machines.  Today I swam after working out.  I am sore, of course, but after being a couch potatoe for so long, I know I need to keep moving forward.  I don't ahve a specific amount I want to lose, but I want to feel better and look better.


----------



## junebugTN

Well, Disboards was SO helpful to me when I planned my first trip last year, so maybe I'll have just as much success with my health here, too!   I have started walking (in teeny tiny increments) and eating smaller portions.  I'm down 2 pounds, and hoping to be a lean, mean walking machine when I make it back to DW in the fall!

Hey VroomVroomLightning, I'm headed down in October also.    
.
Junebug


----------



## Vanvmom

Well, here I am about 40 pounds overweight (never lost the baby weight after child #3, and added a few more to it over the past 7 years), but ready to take on a new challenge.  DH, DS (14), and myself signed up today to do the DL half marathon Labor Day Weekend.  I've never run over 7 miles in my life, DH used to run cross country in HS (25 years ago), and DS has never run over 3 miles but is in incredible shape.  Younger two DSs are doing the 5K.  This will be a big mental as well as physical challenge for me, as I grew up pretty much being told I was brilliant, but NOT an athletic.  I've got 6 months to train


----------



## Gigs571

I am so excited to find this board!  We have a big trip planned for DisneyWorld in August.  I would love to be there at least 30-40lbs. lighter.  I plan to cut out the sweets and soda.  I just got a new treadmill and hope to be walking at least 10 miles a week.  It's sometimes difficult to find a moment with DS (a very active 3 year old) and DD (7 mo) as well as DH and I working opposite shifts, but I am determined to lose it once and for all.  

good luck to everyone!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

junebugTN said:


> Hey VroomVroomLightning, I'm headed down in October also.
> .
> Junebug



YAY..lol...What days will you be down there?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I am up for a WISH!  I am just starting to walk again after breaking my ankle for the second time.  I have joined a gym, and find myself working out every day.  I will continue to do this, and introduce healthier food into my diet.  I have about 60 pounds to lose.  I am looking forward to being healthy, and feeling well.


----------



## jenniferhornsby

I just had DS 4 mo. ago and am trying to lose that last bit of baby weight.  I've got about 5-10 lbs to go.  I just want to be able to fit into all my old clothes!!  I did WW after DS2 and lost 25lbs.  I've lost 15lbs. so far this time.  I got off track for a few weeks, but now I'm back and ready to go!!  It will be nice to have the support!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Hi everyone, just checking in.  I've been eating on plan (low carb) for over two weeks now ands still no loss.  Not even a single pound.  I'm starting to wonder about my thyriod meds   My doctor recently changed my dose as well as the brand, and I've actually picked up about 10ish' pounds since then.  Anyone else have this problem?  I take 112 mg of Synthroid.  I've gone from 25 mg to 112 mg in 6 months , as well as gained about 10-15 pounds during that time.  I thought thyroid meds were to help with weight ???


----------



## runningjusme

hi, im new here.  been lurking on disneyrunning for awhile now and finally found the place with the WISH shirts (love the back!!!!)

i want to be healthier and am using eating healthy and walking / building up to running to do it.

i've lost about 150  pounds, but still have a bit more to go.

im registered for Minnie Marathon and the full Disney in January.


----------



## Jen76b

Hello Everyone!!  I'm new to the WISH boards. I've been to other areas but haven't been here before. I thought I'd check in since I've been trying to look for some type of motivation. 

I've lost 11 pounds in about 6 weeks, but I still want to lose another 40 pounds.

I went shopping this weekend for a new pair of pants and was surprised when my usual size was TOO BIG!!    What a great shopping experience. Usually they're too tight. I went home, tried on my favorite pair of jeans that I haven't worn in almost 2 years and they fit perfect!!! 

So that helped motivate me even more, but just need something to help keep it going. I hope I can find that here.  

Jen


----------



## NWPrincess

Hi,

I'm new to WISH, but think it's a great idea!  I'd like to join.  I want to fit back into my old clothes and I want to be fit and healthy on my upcoming trip to Disneyland in September!  I've already lost 5 pounds, but I have 32 pounds to go.

I'm eating a lot healthier--following the Biggest Loser Diet and recipes.  I am also working out for 30-60 minutes 7 days a week mixing cardio with resistance training.

I'm really excited about WISH and I hope all the challenges and such keep me motivated.  This is something I really want to do for myself and my future.  Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## luvdzny

8 down, 36 to go for me!  I have to admit that the Weight Watcher's point system is soooo easy!!!! I am hardly ever hungry and I can eat whatever I want, it has been kind of fun so far.  Keep up the hard work everyone.


----------



## samiet620

Hi I have been trying to loose weight for 6 months now....I'm a bit dicouraged and depressed right now but found this site unexpectatly and will accept it as an omen for better things to come.
 I want to loose for me and nothing or anyone else. I want to breath normal and play and live live live! I want to look in a mirror and smile. No crash diets, no I want to look hot,just a healthy me. 
 Well...thats it....I'm in....for the long haul!
P.S. I posted a very depressing thread before coming in hear.....any imput will be great. Sorry for boo-hooing not usually like this....


----------



## DVCGirl49

...


----------



## disneychickforever

DVCGirl49 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I joined in a while back.....but life happened and now I'm ready to get started again!
> 
> DVCGirl49



Same here, I need to get in shape....I want to look like the other college girls.


----------



## Gisele

OOOPs! I was looking at the emoticons for this board, and came across the wish artwork, I thought it meant what you would like to lose, but I believe actually it means what you have lost, man I wish that I had lost that by now. Unfortunately it would not be the first time for me to lose that amount of weight or more, but inevitably to only regain it, UGH!

I would still like to keep that picture though, maybe I should change it? for me again, it stands for what I would like to get rid of again!


----------



## Gisele

o.k. so I decided to go ahead and use those little guys the way they were intended, I think I got it right!


----------



## TxMickeyLover

I'm going for it.  I have minor health problems that will all but disappear if I would just lose weight.  I've decided it's time to really put forth the effort.  I start Weight Watchers today, and my hubby and I are going to work towards running a 5K next year.


----------



## weesignlanguage

I'm jumping on this board!!  Here's my plan/desires!

PLAN:
*4 days of workouts that include 45 min. of cardio and then workout on machines for upper body strength/toning
*Eat under 1500 calories per day
*Eat b'fast everyday!!
*Drink LOTS of water (not a problem b/c that's all I drink anyways!)
*Weigh in once per month officially to track weight/inches lost 
*Stay active on WISH boards to keep motivation up!! 

DESIRES:
*Lose 30lbs by August 15
*Win the bet I have going with my parents(they bet I couldn't lose 30lbs by Aug. 15...for motivation purposes of course) so that my WDW trip is PAID FOR!! WHOO HOO!
*Be able to lose a dress size or two before I go shopping for our WDW vacation in the end of Sept!
*Fit in a cute Tinkerbell costume for MNSSHP on Sept. 23

SOOOOO....here I go!! I have been working under the above plan for about one month now and I will be weighing in today so I'll post results soon!! Wish me luck! I'd love to be about 4 or 5 pounds closer to my goal after today! We'll see!


----------



## UP Disney

I'm jumping in.  I have just signed up for the Princess Half Marathon.  I want to lead a healthier life style.  I know that if I eat better and exercise I feel much better.  

My plan is to:

Cut back on my pepsi consumption.  I am a pepsiholic.  
Increase my water.
Stop eating when I'm full (I don't diet)
Eat breakfast every day!
Take my vitamins daily
Create and follow a running plan to prepare for the 1/2 marathon in March 2009.


----------



## Angie_Ohio

Hey Weesignlanguage!
Good Luck!  Check out this site called spark people dot com.  You can plug in your food and exercise and your goal for a free plan.  I don't work or advertise for them just have been using  them for about 3 weeks.  It's kind of fun.
Angie_Ohio


----------



## corky441

Boy I didn't know this board existed... I've been on WeightWatchers for 15 months now - I've lost 69.6 pounds and have .4 more to go to goal 

I'm challenging myself to keep the weight off for good this time. 
I'm trying to exercise daily and keep a healthy outlook in all aspects of my life.


----------



## Mary Anne

I have been hanging out on this board for a week now.  I'm 8 days into WW   and really need to take off this baby weight I've been carrying around for close to 18 years now.  My "baby" is graduating HS in about 20 days and off to college in the fall.  He's leaving the nest and so should the pregnancy weight


----------



## adaygaby

I've been lurking around here and have decided to join.  I will begin to exercise which I haven't done for the past 12 years and look into the meals that I'm eating. I will climb my way to victory baby steps at a time.


----------



## kykatt2

Hello, My name is Kathy and I am a FAT WOMAN !!

I am going to join in and with the help of fellow "Dis-ers" Get my weight back on track. 

2 kids 22 years of marriage, a c-section, knee and shoulder surgery have greatly added to my life and my waistline.

I am over weight by 100 pounds but otherwise in good health. No high bloodpressure or Diabetes.I have got a stomach muscle that has seperated from where it should be and I have a LUMP that protrudes and is very visable when I do  sit up. ( Maybe that explains some of why I can not get that goold old Stomach muscle ache from doing situps or crunches.

I am starting at 251 pounds.  There .. I  said it.


----------



## tinaninea

Hi, I'm Tina & I have posted on this thread once in January & then never again becuase I didn't stick with my diet. Well, I'm  Low-Carbing again & have been on for a week & 3 days now. I lost 35 lbs last summer and kept most of it off, but I want to lose some more before our trip in Sept. I started last week at 202 and today I weigh 196! My goal for our Disney trip is 170.


----------



## CGBee

I'm in!  

I have a 10 wek old DS who has not only given me his heart, but about 20 extra pounds and some bad habits this pregnancy!   He is our second in about 2 1/4 yrs and I had 15 -20 extra leftover from DD!  Needless to say, some crappy health has also stuck with the pounds and I'm finally tired of it all!  And yes, tired seems to be one of the main issues.  I can't blame it all on the baby needing to feed every few hours anymore either, he's ALMOST sleeping through the night!  Yay Son!  We've been very fortunate with both being pretty good night-time sleepers.

So here's my plan:
* approximately 40 lbs gone by using WW (I bought the "at home" kit with my BF last year about a month prior to getting PG, I am putting it back in the rotation as of last Thursday!).  I have a nice formal dress I want to wear to DH's office Holiday party, that's my "hanging/in your face" motivator!!!  It's currently approx. 4 sizes smaller than I am by my guestimates!
* better eating habits...kick the chocolate addiction that I decided was okay for this pregnancy...no wonder I had BP issues in the end?  Oh and for some reason, I'm sadistically dehydrating myself...not just not getting all my water, but forgetting to drink ANYTHING.  Again, no wonder I'm tired!
* as the "Kashi" commericals say... "Get off my Rump".  I have videos, exercise balls, and good strollers, I plan to put them in use no less than 3 times a week and work up!  I know if I start small, I'll start and continue!!!   
* Lastly, DH and I have become weird night owls and are staying up into th ewee hours of the morning.  I'm done, back to "normal" and trying to get up to bed after the late news!

So, hopefully I'l be able to update progress on these 4 items and have the kind of success I've been noticing on this board!  Congrats to all those who have the GOAL sticker, hold a spot in line for me, would ya?  

Thanks for a great place to do my "meetings"!!!


----------



## cmbonneville

Okay - no more lurking - I am jumping on the bandwagon too!  

I want to loose 40 pounds by Christmas and 20 by vacation in September - that means three months for 20 pounds.... 

My plan - reduced calories - reduced fat - taking Alli - better eating habits - exercising twice weekly - and using the Wii fit on off days 

 I will loose weight and keep it off this time


----------



## CGBee

CMBonneville - Let me know how the Wii Fit works for you... I'm VERY interested in the Wii Fit, been hinting around the family for one for my bday so I am looking for a few reviews!

Good Luck to you, fellow 'Ginian...I thought *I* was setting agressive goals, I'll be right there with you!!!!


----------



## TxMickeyLover

I have the Wii Fit too.  It is a great workout!  Plus, it's a lot of fun and it helps you with balance and posture, not just aerobics and strength training.


----------



## DollfieDreams

i would like to finally jump on the bandwagon too.

throughout all of middle and high school i was that "nice girl that never had a boyfriend because she was just too big". 

i have recently (in the last year) moved to orlando to start a job at disney. because of family issues pertaining to deaths and unexpected cancer, i've had to put my disney dreams on hold until september.

because of money problems i had to put college on hold for now as well and at the moment, have no desire to return. however, i have recently done a lot of soul searching and have come to my door that i desperately want to open, and have realized i have waited and longed to open said door all of my life.

i have a crazy...crazy dream that i will give anything in this world to accomplish. i have to weigh between 95-100 pounds and based by my actual body frame, i am supposed to be small. but i want to weigh a healthy 100, and not be a sickly pole. 

i have been loosing weight (through change of eating habits, but not to anything strictly "diet" worthy) but its just not coming fast enough. im only 19 and it feels as though "time is running out" and that ive got to get my butt into action before i lose my desire to make my dreams come true forever. it sounds a little Aclass chick-flick, but i really am quite serious.

i havent fully decided on what i can do to help myself. im kind of inbetween a new job right now and there arent any excerise materials in the house. i do however plan on taking 30-60 minute walks and of course watching the carbs and soda. i would really like to take a swimming or aerobic class, but money is a little too tight right now, and i really dont feel comfortable infront of others just yet. but i do have a dancing aerobic/cardiac workout dvd that i am going to start putting to some good use. 

heres to hoping that mickey was right when he said "dreams come true".


----------



## BellaMommy21

I would like to join the W.I.S.H. challenge. I am 23 years old and I have hit my rock bottom in my weight. I am 5'3 and I now weigh 199 lbs. I am the heaviest I have ever been in my life. I weighed 125 lbs before I got pregnant with my now 4 year old DD. I have since fluctuated between 175-195 lbs for the past two years. I am finding myself short of breath after small tasks, and I am not happy with my eating habits. My goal is 145 lbs, and I hope by joining this board, I can achieve that. Here are my plans to lose weight.

Cut out soda completely, even diet
Drink water exclusively
No more fast food!!
Walk/Jog at least 30 mins every day

My mini goal is to lose 5 lbs before my July trip to Disneyland on the 2nd. That's 15 days from today.


----------



## Withacy

OK, here it goes.  

I weighed in yesterday at my endocrinologist's office (where I was getting final approval for my gastric bypass surgery) at an unbelievable 291 pounds.  And I'm only 5'2".    I'm 44 years old, and I can't even remember not being in pain.

My surgery will probably be in late August.  I have a round of testing to do (heart, lungs, gallbladder, upper GI) before the surgeon can reserve a date.  I'm scared because I've never had any kind of surgery (other than dental) - or even been in the hospital - before.  But I'm resolved and ready to move on with my life.

It's very hard to exercise when even walking is painful.  But I'm resolved to lose at least 10 pounds before my surgery.


----------



## tiki23

My WISH is to lose 20lbs before the end of 2008 and another 30lbs in 2009.  The thought of having to lose 50lbs has kept me from even starting, so I'm going to break it up like this to keep my goals manageable.  If I can lose 3.5lbs per month, by the end of the year I will have reached a major milestone!  

I have old sports injuries and plantar fasciitis, so many types of exercises are difficult for me, but for now since I am SO out of shape I am starting with yoga, some walking and extra work around the house.  I'm also starting to use a core ball to sit on instead of a computer chair at work, and want to incorporate 2 short core workouts per day while at the office.

I'm also working to cut sweets and soda, eat healthier in general and keep my daily intake below 1,800 calories per day on a weekly average.

I LOVE food and don't ever want to have to give up "the good stuff" entirely but I want to be able to make better choices and eat better in general so that when I do decide to eat something sinful it will be more fun and less guilt!


----------



## mistymouse5001

My goal is to lose 15 lbs of very unhealthy eating.
  My new goals include drinking 1 gallon of water a day
                                to quit smoking
                                to eat plenty of veggies
                                cut butter and condiments
                                cut salt
                                try really hard to only drink 1 cup a joe a day
                                nothing fried , nothing chocolate
 W.I.S.H me luck! Oh! before September 1st.


----------



## megveg

hello! my name is Meghan! I am currently 100 pounds over weight and I need to get it off! I'm tired of being unhealthy! 

I hope to cut out soda, and sugar. Eat better (Im gonna need guidance!) and walk/run (hoping to get a 5k in even if its DBF timing me at the local track!)


----------



## LydJoyMic

Wow... whoever decided to put Disney and weight loss on the same website is a complete genius!!!  What a great and wonderful idea!!

I would like to jump on board.  I spent the majority of the last ten years skinny and rather unhappy.  Then, a little under 3 years ago, I met a wonderful man, got engaged and married in Disney World, and have been very happy and pudgy ever since.  I would love to get back to my previous figure and start cycling on a regular basis.

Hopefully WISH will help me reach my goals!

Oh, and I'm going to Disney again in Sept. and would like to be a litter hotter by then...lol.


----------



## rangermom

Hi everyone! My goal is to eat healthier, start walking on a daily basis (perhaps even start running), and lose about 15-20 lbs.

Here's to a healthier life!


----------



## vllygrrl

Hi all - I'm jumping right on in here as well.  I joined WW 6 weeks ago, and have lost 11lbs so far, but still have 80ish to go...   My DH is doing this with me, and it's great to have his support.  (It's also annoying how quickly the weight is falling off him - he's lost 30+ in the same 6 week period!!!)

We have a land/sea trip coming up the week after Thanksgiving, and my goal is simply to feel better about the way I look.  I'm moderately active, and am slowly beginning to incorporate more excercise into my life.  I also have found myself struggling to drink enough water, even though I know I retain it if I don't.  I just found WISH, and look forward to using it as a tool to motivate me.  If all goes well, maybe my 4 year old won't even remember how big I am when he gets older.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi, I am starting the W.I.S.H programme today and I have heard that setting small goals are best to keep you motivated so in an effort to stay motivated my first goal is to not go back to the fridge for junk and to drink a tall glass of water (I seldom drink water first habit I would like to change) be back in a sec........................sorry had to run for that glass of water.....I would like to ultimately lose 55 pounds that's my long term goal, I currently weigh 198 lbs.  I want to do this for myself firstly to be healthy and happy and for my family also to encourage my children to eat better and exercise more and to have happy healthy lives.  I cant tell you how often I have started, took a day off, days turn to weeks, weeks to months and so on I am determined to make it up this hill once and hopefully for all


----------



## tomboy_m

I am starting right now.  I am going back on my MS diet.  No gluten, no eggs, no dairy, no legumes.  Eating lots and lots of fruits and vegetables, and chicken..occasional fish (can't make it at home because DD is allergic and can't risk cross contamination).  I will also begin supplimenting with fish oil and billiberry.  Will start going to the gym 3 times per week and walking 3 times per week.  No time to start like the present.  I would like to lose weight but more importantly get my body back in shape and to stop that darn tingling in my hands and tone in my legs.  It worked very well for me the first time I did it... don't know why I stopped.   I can't remember a time that I felt better.


----------



## IlliniMouse

After a week or so of lurking, I'd like to join in! 

My goals are to be in better shape physically and hopefully lose weight (quite a bit) along the way.  I hate the scale, so at this point am basing everything on how my clothes fit.  

I have been walking on my treadmill faithfully for over a month, just brought home my Wii Fit, and have been working the C25K program in (which I learned about on these boards!)  

I quit smoking the end of January and told myself if I can do that, I CAN become fit.  

I think it's fabulous that the DIS boards offers so many different areas!  I have learned many great things on the DIS, and now I can add that I have been motivated by many different stories that I've read on here.  Everyone keep up the great work!


----------



## amreli

After lurking in the WISH forum for awhile now, I decided to join in!

Right now my two main goals are to run the Disney half marathon in Jan 09 and to eat healthier/lose weight. I started walking in Jan 08 and walked a 10k in April. In May I switched over to the C25k program with my SIL (miabellrose) and we're on the 2nd to last week of that. I now have 6 months to get from 3 miles to 13.  I'm hoping to find lots of running motivation here.  My second goal, which I hope will be achieved through the above running along with eating healthier, is to lose weight.


----------



## vllygrrl

So far so good - I went to my WW meeting at lunch today, and have lost 4.2 lbs over the past 2 weeks!  

I'm struggling with things that are obvious, though - I'm still not exercising, eating enough fruits/veggies, or drinking enough water.  DH brought the recumbant bike up to the bedroom, and he's been dedicated to riding it.  Me - not so much  .  I should be thrilled that I lost almost 15 pounds over the last 8 weeks, but given that my starting point was so huge I feel like I haven't even made a dent.  I go back and forth between elated and defeated.  How did I get here?

Okay, enough whining.  I'm going to get up right now and go refill my water bottle.


----------



## aimb

I've been lurking around here for a bit, posted a few times, and even started a journal so I figure it's time to make it "official" and take this challenge!

I've got two main goals for getting healthy - lose 35 pounds (I've lost 7 of those so far) and train for the Princess half marathon.  I'm going to do this by drinking more water, watching my calorie intake, and of course, exercise!  I'm doing the C25K program right now (just finished week 3) and hope to start adding in strength training on my non-running days.


----------



## ty&brenmom

I have been trying to lose weight on my own for months now, I have ended up gaining 5 pounds  
I know what I need to do, I have been through WW twice now and really enjoy the points system.
I would like to lose about 80 pounds and I would like to have 50 of it off by my trip in March, I would love to be a little comfortable in the airplane seats and on the rides and walking around Disney.  That's about 8 pounds a month,  I know that I can do that.  
My plan is to change things in stages and make each change a habit before adding something new, right now I am going to start to up my water intake and to stop eating after 7 pm (I tend to eat a lot in the evenings), after that I am going to start working out more, I hit the gym once a week and try to walk a few nights a week.  I have an extemely crazy schedule and finding time to work out is hard right now, I want to have a plan though when school starts back up in the fall that I have at least 4 nights a week for exercise.  

I am hoping by telling someone else my plan it will help me stick to wanting to be healthier, I know that if I lose my weight I can be off my blood pressure medicines.  And along the way I want to be able to teach my sons about loving themselves and treating their bodies right.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I would like to join your challenge!

I am currently on WW. I am trying to get down to my old weight- 100 lbs. I am 4'10" and this is the weight my doctor and I discussed. I do get tired of people telling me that that weight makes me anorexic- just because it is an unhealthy weight for most people does not mean it is an unhealthy weight for somebody of my stature.

One thing I have difficulty with is the number of points. Being a very small person, I don't need to eat adult sized portions- but that is all restaurants serve! I think my father hit the nail on the head when he said it's not that I eat more than most people, it's that I eat as much as the average adult and I am not the size of the average adult.

I plan to get healthier by doing WW, and actually sticking with it this time. I have been yo-yoing now for several years. I graduate with my master's next May and really want to look good by then. I used to be a dancer and right now I will not take lessons because I feel like an elephant in a leotard next to all of these skinny minnies. I really want to get back into it but am not comfortable doing so until I can at least wear a leotard comfortably again.

I am focusing on the points/portion control aspect, and am planning to slowly add in exercise. I am waiting to have knee surgery in August for Plica Band syndrome, so I am afraid to do anything too intense at this point. I do try to walk my dogs several times a week, and walk to my grad classes when it is not that hot. I'm actually looking forward to physical therapy because I know they will help me get my butt in gear .


----------



## Robmom

I'm joining today!   I lost 33 lbs on WW in the past, but after having my DS 3 years ago, I put the weight back on and then some. I tried WW again three times, but for some reason it wasn't working. I just started Nutrisystem today, so I hope that works.  I actually went to the doctor last night for a check up and he told me he wants me to lose at least 20 lbs.  I actually want to lose 40 to get back to my goal weight.  I'm very excited to get my old life and body back. I am determined to make this happen!


----------



## TigerKat

I'm signing up. I quit smoking 9 months ago and have gained 20 lbs. I wasn't thin before that, thanks to Katrina. So I've got 35 lbs to lose. I joined a fitness center two weeks ago and have been going 5 days a week. I'm up to 1 hour on the treadmill and working with the weight/toning machines. I've lost 7 lbs so far!


----------



## Tinker_Belle

Hello everyone!  I too have been lurking here for a few weeks.  I got married four years ago, then I hit 30 a year later.  I'll admit I've gradually started to slack off a bit.   

It recently hit me that I've gained over 40 pounds in 4 years , and I wasn't quite at my goal weight when I got married either.  I've tried WW (with ups and downs) and am considering trying it again, but what I really need now is to stay focused on eating healthy and exercising more regularly.  

A great big THANK YOU to whoever thought of combining Disney and weight loss!


----------



## choirchic

Count me in! I've started Weight Watchers and am taking an exercise class. I'm fast on my way to my 10%


----------



## Verandah Man

I posted on the WISH journal thread earlier today.

I started working out with my DD17 on July 4th of this year. I am calling that day *"MY"* new Independence Day. My goal is to lose 50 pounds and keep it off. In the past month I have only missed my morning workouts on two days. As of this past Friday I have lost 9 pounds and can feel the difference already. This is probably the most exercising I have done since I graduated from high school 35 years ago.

I spend 45-50 minutes working out on weekdays and another 90 minutes or so, on Saturday and Sunday. I use the treadmill, bike and elliptical machines for my workouts at our local community center *www.riverwinds.org* .

I also plan on using the exercise room at OKW during our upcoming trip to WDW later this month.


----------



## 2canadianfans

Count me in. Goal is to lose 20 lbs. Rejoined W.W.last monday..our Civic holiday tomorrow (monday) so first weigh in will be thursday due to work. Heading to Disney and the beach for two weeks Aug 30 - cant wait !! Trying to lose some lbs before our trip. Free dining at Disney- but will start right back at the diet the day I get back.Wish everyone a good week..


----------



## peacelovemickey

I am in!  I joined WW for the last time (hopefully) last week.   I have done well so far.  My first weigh in is Wednesday.  I have 33 pounds until my maximum goal weight, but would like to lose 50.  I also joined YMCA and their fitlixx program.  I have worked out 45mins-hour for the last 4 days and am really feeling good.  W.I.S.Hing for success!


----------



## jlbridg2

Ok, this seems like the place for me I'm in.  My goal is to loose 10 pounds and run my first half-marathon.  I'm signed up for the January 1/2 and it will be an uphill battle because I'm not usually a long distance runner.  I've done several 5ks and the Krispy Kreme run this year.  Yes, that is Krispy Kreme as in the doughnuts.


----------



## 2canadianfans

Week one - lost 8 lbs. Feels good. From now on things will come off alot slower.Three weeks today we leave for Disney   .. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## TigerKat

Just checking in - One month after starting the gym & dieting - 16 lbs gone and 4 inches!!!!


----------



## kdkbrebel

So glad I found this thread.  thanks again tigerkat. 

I would like to lose about 35 pounds before my trip next July.

I plan to increase excercise and decrease eating out.  I will start by bringing my lunch to work everyday.


----------



## TigerKat

kdkbrebel said:


> So glad I found this thread.  thanks again tigerkat.
> 
> I would like to lose about 35 pounds before my trip next July.
> 
> I plan to increase excercise and decrease eating out.  I will start by bringing my lunch to work everyday.



You're welcome and good luck!!!! Exercise has been the main thing I changed, I've gone from being totally sedentary to being at the gym 5 days a week. My diet has also been overhauled, nothing totally eliminated except fried foods and sweets, the rest is just portion control.


----------



## airtime247

Count me in as well.  I joined Team #8 a few weeks ago but I'd like to make it official here!  I've lost 4 pounds since joining Jessica's Rabbits.  They are a great group and very inspirational.

My goal was initially to run the Disneyland Half-Marathon next year.  I've been progressing pretty well so I'm making a newer goal - a local half-marathon in October.

Having never run in my life, I took it up in March of this year.  I struggled through a 2-mile race shortly after.  I've made good progress since then and just competed in a 7-mile race last weekend.  I've lost 12 pounds so far since I've been running.

My short-term weight loss goal is to lose another 8 pounds, which will get me down to my high-school weight.

My long-term goal is to lose another 30.  It's hard to say how that weight will feel as I don't know the last time I've been there.  I may have another goal after that!

Best of luck everyone with your goals! 

-steve


----------



## newddmommie

I'm ready to make a change. I'm doing WW again and working out an hour everyday. I'm ready to be 26 lbs lighter.


----------



## travelmel

Hello W.I.S.H'ers!

My name is Melissa.  

This is my first time over on this side of the boards but I am really ready to commit to some re-energizing.  I've had a great time posting and reading all about DL and WDW for the last year or so and thought this would be a great place to turn to try and keep myself motivated about weight loss and fitness. I sure have been motivated about TR's and touring (of course when I say motivated I mean addicted!  )!

Anyway, I hope to meet some of you, share in, and contribute to your community.  I'm gonna go read up on the sticky's   EDIT: Ok.. so WISH challenge.. COOL!  I can do that.

OK: I just read the WISH CHALLENGE STICKY:

My plan is to 
1) remove deep fried foods entirely (rec'd by my Dr. due to pre-stomach ulcers)
2) eat healthier desserts (fruit-based only treats during the week and MODERATE real treats on weekend)
3) the kicker! EXERCISE at our Gym... starting goal: twice a week aerobic/weights, once a week swim, once a week home video yoga tape. 

I plan to begin my work-out TOMORROW. I take my girls to dance from 4-5 and I believe we can go to the open swim after that. 

I've got my new ticker all reved up and raring to go!  

Future goal: Go back to points (WW) system and calorie counting... right now I am not ready for that kind of discipline. 

Obstacle: Carpal tunnel and thumb pain is bothering me A LOT lately and limiting my time on the boards   I won't be around nearly as much as I'd like to be. Stupid OLD AGE! 

I hope that is what I was supposed to write!  More to come ...


----------



## *Valdez*

I want to join this.  I have recently joined a family game of weight loss.  Whoever loses the most by January wins $2000.  This started nearly a month ago.  I haven't changed my diet, but I have become more active.  I began only doing 30 minutes a day and now up to an hour.  I guess my goal isn't the quick fix.  I want to lose without ever feeling I am on a diet.  Usually the moment I feel I am on a diet I want out.  So in order to lose and not regain the moment I step off the diet this is what I have found.  I drink more water, and limit my portions.  So far I have lost 10 pounds.  What I eat hasn't changed much, only how much.  So I wanna be in this challenge.


----------



## travelmel

Congratulations!  I wish I had the opportunity to compete for two-grand!

I'm new, also... but welcome, anyway.


----------



## kykatt2

kykatt2 said:


> Hello, My name is Kathy and I am a FAT WOMAN !!
> 
> I am going to join in and with the help of fellow "Dis-ers" Get my weight back on track.
> 
> 2 kids 22 years of marriage, a c-section, knee and shoulder surgery have greatly added to my life and my waistline.
> 
> I am over weight by 100 pounds but otherwise in good health. No high bloodpressure or Diabetes.I have got a stomach muscle that has seperated from where it should be and I have a LUMP that protrudes and is very visable when I do  sit up. ( Maybe that explains some of why I can not get that goold old Stomach muscle ache from doing situps or crunches.
> 
> I am starting at 251 pounds.  There .. I  said it.



THat was June 6.. As of today, August 13.... I have lost 22 pounds.


----------



## shane&jakesmom

I would like to join. I need to lose around 40 pounds give or take. I am fed up with my weight, and think having a place to talk about my weight will be helpful.


----------



## TigerKat

kykatt2 said:


> THat was June 6.. As of today, August 13.... I have lost 22 pounds.



Great job Kathy, keep it up!!!!!


----------



## khmbug

I want to accept the challenge,
I used to be a runner and I know that I need to incorporate exercise in my life to feel whole. I have had four wonderful kids and four c sections, the death of my sister and both parents in ten years. In ten years I have gained 40 pounds..... there I admitted it.
My challenge is to regain myself! I have registered for the Princess half marathon in March. I am so excited about this race! I am a DVC member so I can use  my points....... great excuse for a trip to WDW!
Any advise on training programs for this event?


----------



## 2canadianfans

kykatt2 said:


> THat was June 6.. As of today, August 13.... I have lost 22 pounds.



CLAP! CLAP!!!


----------



## airtime247

kykatt2 said:


> THat was June 6.. As of today, August 13.... I have lost 22 pounds.



You're doing a fantastic job Kathy!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## MomBoyd

Count me in!  I need to loose 150 pounds   And I will take all of the help and encouragement I can get.


----------



## newddmommie

Starting going to spinning class and i've give up junk food.  4lbs done 22 to go. Yeah me!!!


----------



## MomBoyd

Way to go!   Keep up the good work!


----------



## TigerKat

MomBoyd said:


> Count me in!  I need to loose 150 pounds   And I will take all of the help and encouragement I can get.



You CAN do it! 



newddmommie said:


> Starting going to spinning class and i've give up junk food.  4lbs done 22 to go. Yeah me!!!



Keep it up!!


----------



## jiminykrikkit

Hi everyone!  I'd love to join the W.I.S.H. Challenge!  Congrats to all the successes so far!

My goal is to get my BMI down from 26.3 to a normal range (18.5-24.9).  To do that I'd have to lose 8 lbs.  My weight goal overall is to lose 18 lbs so that I can be at a more comfortable weight/clothing size.

I am planning on achieving my goal with the help of Weight Watchers at Home (Flex Plan) and I'll soon be getting a trainer to help me stick with an exercise plan.  And of course with all the wonderfurl support from the WISH board!

So there it is.  I've been at goal before, I know I can do it again!


----------



## jenniferolt

I'm up for the challenge! I will be following the Weight Watchers regime and exercising 5 days a week to a healthier and better me!!!


----------



## TigerKat

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## flying_babyb

I want to join. Im 125ish pounds and want to be down to 110. I also want to be able to run 1 mile in 7 minutes without looking like a ripe red tomato. My main problem is I live with my sister and her fieance which lead me to a buttload of stress. He's a gormet cook and has to eat meat at every meal. This means I am forced to eat alot more meat than I used to. 
Steps to my goals:
Moving out (soon, very very soon)
Joining you'll


----------



## Nettaboo

I would like to join!!!
I am 32(in November) mother of 1 who weighs *Deep Breath* 336 pounds.
I am on WW(meetings but have not gone in about a month)..
I have been on WW since last october and I have lost 60 pounds. I got on a platue about 3 months ago and can not for the life of me stop playing around with 8 pounds(i lose them and gain them)... I have really lost my"umph" to get this dang on weight off.  I need to do something though!!
We are planning a WDW trip in 2010.. and I REFUSE to not be able to ride any rides!!!!


----------



## TigerKat

Nettaboo said:


> I would like to join!!!
> I am 32(in November) mother of 1 who weighs *Deep Breath* 336 pounds.
> I am on WW(meetings but have not gone in about a month)..
> I have been on WW since last october and I have lost 60 pounds. I got on a platue about 3 months ago and can not for the life of me stop playing around with 8 pounds(i lose them and gain them)... I have really lost my"umph" to get this dang on weight off.  I need to do something though!!
> We are planning a WDW trip in 2010.. and I REFUSE to not be able to ride any rides!!!!



Please don't lose your "umph". You've already lost 60 pounds, you CAN do this, but you really have to be motivated. Get moving, any exercise you can do at all will get you in a good frame of mind. I'm here to support you any way I can. I've been kinda stuck at 26 lbs for about a week and a half but I'm still working hard.


----------



## shewelch

So I knew that I would eventually need get back to WW and WISH would be a great motivator when I finally got serious.  Since we are in the early stages to plan my 40th birthday Disney Land and Sea adventure in Dec '09- today was the day.  I did not realize that I am a full 66.5 pounds from my weight goal- UGH!  Well- here we go!!!


----------



## flying_babyb

So how do you all work out? My method (yelling ARRRR and chasing the kids till i cant breathe) is not working. as far as diet Im not sure what diet im on anymore!


----------



## TigerKat

flying_babyb said:


> So how do you all work out? My method (yelling ARRRR and chasing the kids till i cant breathe) is not working. as far as diet Im not sure what diet im on anymore!



I joined a gym and am going 5 days a week. While that's not feasible for you, could you maybe find some exercise DVD's that you would enjoy and be able to fit it into your daily routine?


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Hey everyone!
I'm new to the WISH boards, and relatively new to the DISboards
I am in need of some good supportive friends on my trip to a healthier lifestyle
So I shall introduce myself.  My name is Bethany, I'm 21 this November
My story:
Last year I weighed in at most I'd ever weighed in my life.  It struck me really hard, because I just kept getting bigger and never even realized it until one day I was showing DBF our annual family photo from Disney (in front of Cinderella's Castle) and I noticed how each year I got a little bigger (granted I was growing up) but then the most recent one I couldn't excuse...I was upset because I looked so big...and realized that in the year since the photo had been taken...I'd gotten even bigger.

ANYWAY
to make a long story longer...I was "moderately overweight" on the BMI, and my doctor told me I should consider trying to lose a few pounds... So I started "dieting"
at first I just...stopped eating out, and eating less...with little luck.
Then I started eating less still...It became an obsession.  I was disgusted by the thought of even my 20 calorie yogurt because all I saw when I looked at it was fat
then I bought this journal to keep track of calories....which I was obsessive about.  I made a point to eat about 500 calories a day, and if I ate more, I would get angry, or cry, or just feel downright depressed.
Then I started weightwatchers with my mom hoping to take a healthier approach...but since I was still getting upset over eating more than 500 calories I started my worst habbit yet - purging (which was a frequent daily occurrence at one point)


Eventually though, I started getting comfortable with myself again, and started eating healthy and living healthy, I worked out every day, got up early....it was amazing.  I felt great, I had so much energy

After I reached my target weight (135lbs) I wanted to go another 10 pounds for good measure, but take it slow.  Unfortunately I gained 20 pounds
So now I've put back on 20 pounds, and I see a slow but consistent increase in my weight.  I also sleep all day, and have such little motivation.

I'm terrified to go back to how I was before...but I cannot let myself put all that weight back on.  I have days where I just don't want to get out of my pajamas because I feel disgusting.
I get angry at myself, and I loathe myself some days.  I say really mean things to myself in the mirror.  I just can't keep doing this.  I want to feel good again and be happy.  This weight obsession is something I desperately need to overcome, because I'm unhappy, and it's put a riff in my relationship with my boyfriend and my parents, and I struggle everywhere else.

Sorry for this incredibly long post.  I just think it will feel so good to let someone else know for the first time.  To just admit that this is a problem, and get it out in the open.  And hopefully have a helping hand this time around

Anyway, so that's my story:

My plan is to just eat better, eat less, no late night binges, and get up early and work out daily. NO unhealthy diet habbits
I just need a little help with the motivation


----------



## marathonmommy

SecondStartotheright said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm new to the WISH boards, and relatively new to the DISboards
> I am in need of some good supportive friends on my trip to a healthier lifestyle
> So I shall introduce myself.  My name is Bethany, I'm 21 this November
> My story:
> Last year I weighed in at most I'd ever weighed in my life.  It struck me really hard, because I just kept getting bigger and never even realized it until one day I was showing DBF our annual family photo from Disney (in front of Cinderella's Castle) and I noticed how each year I got a little bigger (granted I was growing up) but then the most recent one I couldn't excuse...I was upset because I looked so big...and realized that in the year since the photo had been taken...I'd gotten even bigger.
> 
> ANYWAY
> to make a long story longer...I was "moderately overweight" on the BMI, and my doctor told me I should consider trying to lose a few pounds... So I started "dieting"
> at first I just...stopped eating out, and eating less...with little luck.
> Then I started eating less still...It became an obsession.  I was disgusted by the thought of even my 20 calorie yogurt because all I saw when I looked at it was fat
> then I bought this journal to keep track of calories....which I was obsessive about.  I made a point to eat about 500 calories a day, and if I ate more, I would get angry, or cry, or just feel downright depressed.
> Then I started weightwatchers with my mom hoping to take a healthier approach...but since I was still getting upset over eating more than 500 calories I started my worst habbit yet - purging (which was a frequent daily occurrence at one point)
> 
> 
> Eventually though, I started getting comfortable with myself again, and started eating healthy and living healthy, I worked out every day, got up early....it was amazing.  I felt great, I had so much energy
> 
> After I reached my target weight (135lbs) I wanted to go another 10 pounds for good measure, but take it slow.  Unfortunately I gained 20 pounds
> So now I've put back on 20 pounds, and I see a slow but consistent increase in my weight.  I also sleep all day, and have such little motivation.
> 
> I'm terrified to go back to how I was before...but I cannot let myself put all that weight back on.  I have days where I just don't want to get out of my pajamas because I feel disgusting.
> I get angry at myself, and I loathe myself some days.  I say really mean things to myself in the mirror.  I just can't keep doing this.  I want to feel good again and be happy.  This weight obsession is something I desperately need to overcome, because I'm unhappy, and it's put a riff in my relationship with my boyfriend and my parents, and I struggle everywhere else.
> 
> Sorry for this incredibly long post.  I just think it will feel so good to let someone else know for the first time.  To just admit that this is a problem, and get it out in the open.  And hopefully have a helping hand this time around
> 
> Anyway, so that's my story:
> 
> My plan is to just eat better, eat less, no late night binges, and get up early and work out daily. NO unhealthy diet habbits
> I just need a little help with the motivation


I think you should consider googling Overeaters Anonymous.  Although it sounds like you have a good plan, it also sounds as if you have some mental health issues that need to be addressed.  Feeling as if you don't want to get out of bed b/c of your weight and loathing yourself need to be addressed immediately - and it doesn't sound like any weight will automatically take care of that.  Please look into OA. It also addresses some of the "heady" things we do to ourselves when we don't look like we would want to.


----------



## TigerKat

Bethany - I'm here to support you any way possible. You've done a great job losing the weight and you can keep it off but I agree that there's much more to your problem. You sound like you are so very angry and depressed. Please seek some advice and keep us posted.


----------



## wildfan1473

Count me in!

I am currently 155 pounds, and my goal weight is 135.  I was actually there, up until a year ago, and my highest was 170 about 3 years ago.  I do not want to keep gaining weight again.  I'm only 5 feet tall, so 5 - 10 pounds really makes a difference.

I've been doing yoga for about 6 months, started walking a couple of weeks ago, and just joined Curves.  I've been a stay-at-home mom for the last 2.5 years, now DS 6 is in full day K and DS4 is in full day pre-K 3x/week, so finding time to exercise is getting easier.  

I need to cut back my Coke consumption to 1/day, and quit buying Chips Ahoy.  I need to stop allowing myself 6 different kinds of "treats" once a week.  I need to stop snacking out of boredom.  And I need someone (or several someones) to hold me accountable!


----------



## TigerKat

wildfan1473 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I am currently 155 pounds, and my goal weight is 135.  I was actually there, up until a year ago, and my highest was 170 about 3 years ago.  I do not want to keep gaining weight again.  I'm only 5 feet tall, so 5 - 10 pounds really makes a difference.
> 
> I've been doing yoga for about 6 months, started walking a couple of weeks ago, and just joined Curves.  I've been a stay-at-home mom for the last 2.5 years, now DS 6 is in full day K and DS4 is in full day pre-K 3x/week, so finding time to exercise is getting easier.
> 
> I need to cut back my Coke consumption to 1/day, and quit buying Chips Ahoy.  I need to stop allowing myself 6 different kinds of "treats" once a week.  I need to stop snacking out of boredom.  And I need someone (or several someones) to hold me accountable!



Having some free time to yourself is just what the doctor ordered, perfect timing!!!  The only restrictions I out on myself diet wise are no fried foods and no sweets. You CAN do this!!!!


----------



## crunkyjens

Hello everyone!

My name is Jen and I have been a lurker here on the DISboards for quite some time now.  I mostly browse around the Budget Board and also any updates on the theme parks and such.  Every once in awhile I migrate over to the WISH board and today I had an epiphany of sorts and tonight I've decided this is just one step in many to get healthy.  How about a short story of me if you don't mind?

I believe it was the Summer of 2004, yes, I was home on Summer break from college (Michigan State University - GO SPARTANS!) and I decided that my life was not what I wanted it to be and I was seriously unhealthy and I needed to GET healthy.  That summer my peak weight when I got home was 241 pounds.  I've always been a chubby child.  I was probably in the 160's-170's through highschool, then I got a job at a restaurant where I worked in a bakery all day and that just wasn't good and over a couple years then add on all the dorm food at school and it added up.

That summer I ran twice a day, and also swam some days.  I did lots of strength training as well.  I have no idea what came over me, some powerful force just took over and made me get out of bed every morning to run.  It made me put my running shoes back on after dinner and run some more before I went to bed.  I don't remember what weight I was when I went back to school that fall, but I had lost a lot.  I ended up joining the lacrosse team and lost even more, going to practice everyday.  Summer of 2005 I was at my lowest ever, 139 lbs.  Over the next year I quit the lacrosse team because I wasn't happy with the coach but I still kept up working out, but not as religiously.  I ended up gaining a few pounds back and I pretty much setlled at around 150, which I was still very happy with.

Fast forward another year to summer of 2007.  My boyfriend (of 2 years) and I had moved to Orlando, FL to start a life together the year before when we graduted from MSU and then......he broke up with me.  I was devastated, and what did I turn to?  Yep food.  I kept gaining weight and gaining weight without even realizing it.  It's hard sometimes too because I can look in the mirror and even though my old clothes don't fit, I don't feel like I "LOOK" like I've gained all that much.  Even my boyfriend and my sister don't say I look anywhere near what I weigh, but maybe they're just being nice.

Fast forward to today.  I weigh right around 200-205 lbs, depending on the day and how much water I'm retaining, lol.  I promised myself I would NEVER left myself get above 200 again, yet here I am.  My boyfriend and I are back together, so that's not the problem.  My problem now is I can't find that little voice inside of me, that motivation that was there 4 years ago that helped me lose all the weight.  I have no idea how I got that voice, or how to get it back.

I kept a really good food and exercise journal when I was losing all the weight and I wish I would have kept it so I could go back to it now but I threw it away years ago never thinking I would need it again.  

Currently I've been running again and I'm signed up for the Tower of Terror run in 2 weeks!  I have been running at least 4 days a week for the last 3 months I would say.  But I haven't lost any weight!  It's insane!  I haven't been eating as best as I should, but I've definitely been eating BETTER so that's been very discouraging.  I don't know if maybe my body went into reserve mode because it recognized all the running from before?  I am not sure.

I work 12 hours shifts as a police dispatcher so the majority of my time is spent sitting on my butt and the biggest question of the day is where are we going for dinner?  I think that has also been a big influence of my weight gain, is all the eating out I have done in past months here.  I've cut that out almost entirely but I work the night shift, 530pm to 530 am, so after probably 2am I am bored senseless because it's not busy and I snack just to keep myself awake.  My boyfriend calls me a closet snacker.  LOL  For example tonight.  I am at work working an overtime shift from 10pm to 4am.  I had a nice dinner, pork with some rice and brocolli.  I get here and I'm just bored sitting here so I went to the vending machine and got a bag of Doritos.  Mindless snacking I tell you....

So yes...if any one of you truely read through ALL of that I thank you.  I'm excited to be here, to join some mini challenges and meet people just like me working towards their weightloss goals.  Hopefully this can be a little bit of help in getting my motivation back!  I've done this before, so I can do it, I know I can!


----------



## TigerKat

Yep, I read the whole thing! You CAN do this, but first you need to bring some healthy snacks to work and stay away from the vending machine. NONE of that stuff is good for you. You're running 4 times a week, that's awesome and if you curtail the snacking you will see results!!!


----------



## crunkyjens

TigerKat said:


> Yep, I read the whole thing! You CAN do this, but first you need to bring some healthy snacks to work and stay away from the vending machine. NONE of that stuff is good for you. You're running 4 times a week, that's awesome and if you curtail the snacking you will see results!!!



Yes I agree, healthy snacks are definitely going to be key for me at work!  Tonight I brought 2 apples, strawberries, and bananas!  I gotta go to the grocery store and pick up some veggies.  Hopefully with my dinner those will keep going strong through the night.

Thanks for the good wishes!!  )


----------



## Beastlover

Yes, count me in!

I was in WISH a few years back, where I lost 60 pounds on Atkins.

I have since gained like 25 back... 

Anyway, I have the exercise thing down.  PAT.  Since my departure from the DIS boards and the WISH boards, I became a certified Jazzercise Instructor (yayyy)

And just this past March of 2008, I purchased the Jazzercise classes and student base in McHenry, IL!!  I moved the location, and am in the process of growing the student base.

I have been teaching ALOT.  Too much.  The stress of running/building a business has really taken a toll on me, and I realize I need to make some changes.

1. Try to teach less.  (ha!) Sounds funny, but my muscles/body are not getting the recover time they need.
2. Eat better...Atkins reallly works for me, so I am now on day 3 of no sugar.   
3. More water...and take my vitamins.

That is it.  Anyone who remembers me...Im back...and happy to be!!


----------



## princesswendy720

As soon as I tell anyone that I'm going on a diet they say "but you're so skinny." Little do they know that I've gained 20 lbs in the last year.

I'm currently 22 yo, 5' 3.5" and 140 lbs...my goal is 120/125. 

The fact that I've gained weight isn't totally obvious to people because I've gained it mostly in my lower body. I wear a S/XS up top but my pants size has gone from a 2 to a 4 to, just recently, a 6. I'd like to be able to fit back into all of my size 4 jeans.

The weight gain started last August when I went off birth control. I gained 10 lbs from that but managed to keep my weight at around 130 until April. In April I started a different form of BC (one where you only get your cycle 4 times a year) and it severely messed up my hormones. I gained another 10 lbs and although I switched back to my old BC I haven't been able to lose the weight. This is largely due to me having graduated from college in May and spending most of my day at a desk at my full-time job. I find myself so tired and can't seem to get motivated.

I tried the South Beach Diet a few months ago but I was very very crabby and couldn't handle depriving myself like that. I tried working out regularly (on a treadmill) in August/September but I didn't see any results so I got discouraged and stopped.

Tomorrow I'm going to my first WW meeting with my mom. Hopefully I can lose this weight, feel better about myself, and change my eating habits so I can maintain the weight. 

My self esteem has been very low since the weight gain and I'm hoping that seeing a little change will lift my spirits.


----------



## tink1963

I'm ready to take the WISH challange. 

I have been doing WW since Sept of 2006. I had lost 51.9 lbs, but since losing my DM suddenly in Aug of 2007, I have a really hard time staying OP. 

I'm going to use WISH as additional support.


----------



## soundimagineer

I think that taking the WISH challenge will be that extra push for me.  I'm new to the WISH boards as well as to the DIS boards, so here's my story:

I'm 20 years old and been overweight most my life.  I've always been athletic (I danced for 17 years and was an all star cheerleader for 3 years), but that never seemed to make any difference.  Being involved in these weight conscious sports always made me insecure.  I started college in 2006 and was the happiest I had been in a long time.  But I was also at my heaviest 225.  All that year I struggled with strange illnesses until my doctor finally did some bloodwork and found out that I have Hashimoto's Disease (thyroid disease that results in hypothyroidism).  I spent the entire past summer dieting and going to the gym and lost 12 pounds.  Since I've been back to school I've been off my routine.

I am currently a size 16 and my goal is to be around a size 12 by June when my family goes to Hawaii.  I will also spend the rest of my summer working in LA.

So now I determined to overcome the disease that holds me back and prove to myself that its not  going to slow me down.

I've started taking fun cardio classes at my local gym along with a bi weekly pilates class.  I go to the gym on my off days. I've also started back on WW.

Good luck on your journeys everyone!


----------



## TigerKat

Good luck to everyone, you CAN do it! 

Just wanted to let you guys know that I reached my weight/size goal in a little over 5 months. I lost 45 lbs and am now a size 6 and loving being thin again. Believe me, NOTHING tastes as good as being healthy and slim feels.


----------



## UGAFan0829

Hello, I'm Missy! Though I'm new to the WISH board, I've actually been around here on the DIS for a few years now.
My weight is something that I've been struggling with for quite a while now. In high school, I was very active so it wasn't an issue then, but after graduating is when I stated to gain. All of the jobs that I've had since school have all been sitting at a desk in front of a computer. When my husband and I started dating, we got into the fast food rut, and are still there even after almost 10 years of marriage. 
I currently weigh around 200-give or take a few pounds depending on the day. My goal is to eventually be at 150. The hardest part for me is that the majority of my weight is around my stomach, and unfortunately it makes me look pregnant all the time...and that makes me VERY self-concious. But I know that I can't just make the weight around my stomach go away without working out my entire body.
I've tried Weight Watchers, but counting points is VERY difficult for me. I've also tried Slim Fast, but after a while those shakes start to really get old. I honestly believe that before the DH and I are going to be able to see any real results, we're going to have to make a lifesytle change. My biggest challenge is that I have no will power when it comes to food. There are times that I crave something, and I won't settle until I have it. It's so easy for me to take my lunch break and run through a fast food drive through. Not to mention, it seems to be much cheaper to eat unhealthy. Buying foods that are good for you seems to be really expensive, and that is probably the biggest thing holding me back. Not to mention, when I do try and eat healthy, it's really hard for me to find things that I like and don't get tired of eating all the time....you can only eat so much yogurt and oatmeal!!! So I would love to hear and tips on being creative with eating healthy while on a budget!
Something else that the DH and I are wanting to try is running. We've both become interested in it recently and we really want to give it a try. I bought a book to help us train to run some 5K's later in the year, so we will see where that takes us. My ultimate goal would be to run in one of the races at Disney.
I joined a gym over a year ago, and at the time I had every intention of going at least 3 times a week...Of course all my momentum quickly faded after about a month. After sitting in front of a computer all day, then going home and trying to decide on what to do for dinner, I don't have the energy to go to the gym! But I hope that is something that I can change along with my eating habits!
So that's my story-or at least the short version of it! I hope that the new year will bring some positive changes to our lives!


----------



## disney_mommy

Hello, fellow DISers.  First, a little background:  I have always had trouble with my weight.  I was never "fat" as a child, but by the time I got out of high school, I had a definite bubble butt (in fact, that was my nickname).  Right out of high school I got married and right after that I got pregnant.  I basically used that as an excuse to eat whatever I wanted.  I put on 60 pounds, and only 7 of that was actual baby!  After my son was born, he spent time in a hospital and then when he came home, he was a mellow child and didn't need me much.  As a consequence, I didn't have much physical activity in my life.  Well, it's ten years later and I still haven't gotten rid of my pregnancy weight, and I've gained around 20 post-pregnancy pounds. 

I'm truly disgusted with myself, but never seem to have the willpower to do anything about it.  My mother thinks I use my weight to keep people away, and I think there might be something to that.  My husband left a year after our son was born, and told me it was because he didn't find me attractive anymore.  So, of course, I'm sure that's an issue buried down deep somewhere.

I always start a diet with the best intentions, but lose my way sometime around the 1 month mark.  I see progress, but not as much as I think I should see (you know, no miracle worthy pound droppage), so I get discouraged and kind of lose momentum.  Eventually, I just give up.

As a vegetarian, fast food is not my problem.  Candy and pasta are my weaknesses.  Every time I go to the store, I get a bag of the little Reese's Peanut Butter Cups and eat a few handfuls every night after dinner.  At work we have a little candy dish that hold Hershey's Kisses that sits right in front of me.  I have very little self control and sometimes end up eating a handful after lunch.  I tell myself don't do it, it's not worth it, but that resolve doesn't last for very long.  And god forbid the person who stands between me and the bread basket at a restaurant.

I work at a desk all day long and have very little energy.  By the time I get home at the end of the day I'm way too tired to go to the Y.  And when I bring my clothes to work with me, with the intentention of driving straight there, I still end up telling myself I'm too tired, or someone will call and say let's go out to eat, and there go my good intentions.  And I can barely get myself to work on time, so there's no way I can work out in the morning.

When I first learned about the Disney Marathon, my mom told me she would pay for the trip and the hotel if I could run it in 2010.  I was super motivated and went to the Y every day after work for a month.  I looked up all these training programs and found one, but I ended up overdoing it and hurting both legs (really dumb to try to run with all this extra weight!), so I couldn't exercise at all.  I lost my mojo and haven't been able to find it again.

So here I am now.  30 years old and scared that I will spend the rest of my life alone, because let's face it - nobody want to date a fat girl.  I think I'm ready to make the changes needed to turn my health around.  Diabetes runs in my family and I need to do something before I develop it, too.  I want to be around to see my son grow up (I think he'll be a pretty great man), and I want to maybe even have another child or two.

I am going to become a vegan, so there go my cheese and pasta and chocolate problems.  But, I need to learn the healthy way to get all of my important essentials in.  I don't want to be a fat vegan, or even a scrawny vegan.  I want to be healthy and fit and strong.  So this is the year for me.


Wow, I didn't intend to go on for so long.  If you've read this entire post, congratulations, you win a gold star!  I've never shared all of this with anyone, not even my closest friends.  I guess that's the joy of the 'net.  Total anonymity.  

Well, good luck to everyone who came before and everyone who'll come after.  May we all finish the year healthier and happier than we started it!


----------



## ShellTigger

I just joined the DIS boards and would love to join the WISH team! My LT goal is to be run/walking the half marathon in Disney next year! I just got back from WDW yesterday and saw everyone with their medals, and saw a lot of people running past the Boardwalk on their way to finish the marathon yesterday! I want to be one of those people one day, and that journey starts today! I need to eat better and regularly, I need to sleep more and consistantly, and I need to exercise! I plan to run/walk 3-4 times per week, and do some kind of activity (haven't decided what yet) the other days, with one day off per week. 

I know I can do all of that, it is not a huge stretch at all! I just need to get up and do it! That is the hardest part of it all! I can't wait to start looking and (most importantly) feeling better!!!!


----------



## UGAFan0829

disney_mommy said:


> Hello, fellow DISers.
> 
> When I first learned about the Disney Marathon, my mom told me she would pay for the trip and the hotel if I could run it in 2010.  I was super motivated and went to the Y every day after work for a month.  I looked up all these training programs and found one, but I ended up overdoing it and hurting both legs (really dumb to try to run with all this extra weight!), so I couldn't exercise at all.  I lost my mojo and haven't been able to find it again.



Hi there, disney_mommy! Just wanted to let you know that I did read your entire post! It seems as though we have a lot in common...(almost the same age, both have desk jobs, no energy at the end of the day, etc.)
I don't know if you're still working towards the Disney Marathon in 2010, but I think it's a pretty awesome goal. My DH and I are trying to start running, but are easing into it by walking as much as possible right now. My ultimate goal would be to run in one of the races in Disney. 
I would love to keep in touch with you to see how things are going....not to mention it's always nice to have someone there for support and encouragement. What we're trying to do isn't easy, and having someone to share it with makes it a little easier. Good luck to you!


----------



## honeybee8200

Hi all!!! I'm happy I found this place. Ok so a little about me.

My name is Carla and I'm 26 years old. I was always small as a kid and then just gained a little bit as a teen. My family though has always been big. Even now. 

My first major weight gain was with my first daughter. I was pregnant during the winter so I basically hibernated. LOL I worked hard to get that weight off and was actually a size smaller then I was as a seinor in High School. WOOHOOO!!!!

Then my Mom passed away. She went in to get gastric bypass surgery but had some complications. On Jan. 5th, 2004 my Mom died of a pulmonary embolism while she was trying to recover from trying to get her weight under control. 

After Mom, I ended up pregnant again. Go figure. LOL And that's where my weight is from now. I never lost my "baby weight" and my youngest is 4 years old. 

But DH and I have vowed to change our lives this year. Next month we are getting a Wii Fit (better then spending a couple hundred on 1 exercise equipment). We have discovered the wonders of Whole Foods grocery store.  

I suffer from back pain, hip pain and knee pain. Hopefully with losing this extra weight, I can walk WDW!!!! I have a long way to go for our trip in September 2010 but I think I will be able to meet my goals. 

One other thing I want to do is to quit smoking!!! I've tried MANY times without any luck. Stress, deaths, etc always had me going back. But with mine and DHs new way of life I think I will be able to manage it all. 

Thanks for reading. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!!

Oh and I wanted to add my weight goal. I don't mind sharing so right now my cheapo scale says I'm 175. I would like to get down to 140-145ish. I think that is what my height and frame would be good at. I'm 5'7" and have a large frame.


----------



## TigerTown

Konnichiwa fellow W.I.S.H. ers'

I’ve been a reader of the Dis boards for a while but I just discovered the W.I.S.H. board. I started a journal, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2061441, and thought I would introduce myself and my goals here.

Let me start with a little bit about myself. I am a 38 year old husband and father of three. I have fought weight problems most of my life and would like to get that aspect of me cleaned up.

I have two wish goals:

1.	I want to be healthy. As I mentioned in my journal I don’t really have a weight goal in mind, I simply want to live a healthy lifestyle without beating myself up. Whatever weight I manage to lose as a result of healthy eating and exercise is just a bonus.  At the beginning of the week I weighed in at a very portly 278lbs. Let’s see where I go from here.
2.	My second goal is to run the Disney Half Marathon one day. I’m not sure if I can make it next year but I would love to try for at least 2011.

That’s about it. I will update the journal with my progress. 

Looking forward to this…

Kyle


----------



## flyingcat2003

Me and my husband are both dieting and plan to walk/jog our first 5k in March.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hello all! I'm ready to take the WISH Challenge!

I am 19 years old and a sophomore at WVU. I am a theater major/dance minor. My main ambition in life is to perform in WDW. I have auditioned twice to be a Character/Parade/Show Performer and have passed the auditions both times- but Disney has not had any openings. I am anxiously awaiting my phone call telling me "Welcome to Disney!" In the mean time - You know how they say you always gain the "Freshman 15"... well I have gained the "Sophomore 17" so to speak. Recently I've noticed that I've had to get bigger sizes in clothes. Also, I am very out of shape. A walk up more than 2 flights of stairs can get me winded.... WVU is a large campus, which means I walk a lot, but I do not get enough exercise. I couldn't fit a dance class into my schedule, so my usual exercise is gone. 

So here I am- ready to start the challenge. Here are my goals:

1) Make sure I get to the gym! - I have always had a rough time motivating myself to get to our gym at WVU. (And it's brand new and amazing... it should be enough motivation in itself.) Before I could just never get up the courage to walk in there. I need to realize that noone is watching me- they are concentrating on their own workouts. I hope to get there every day. At the least every other.

2) Lose some sizes. - I have no real number of pounds I want to lose. I need muscle for dancing so pounds can be deceiving. A couple sizes dropped and I would be very happy.

3) Build up my stamina. - I'm going to need it if I want to be a Disney dancer!

4) Just get healthier!

I'm already doing some things to help-
- I've totally cut Soda out of  my drinking. It's all water for me. I used to have a Coke at every meal- now I'm to the point that it doesn't taste right if I drink it.
- I'm trying to eat smaller meals. It's not going too too well, but I'm trying.

One huge goal I have is to run in a race in Disney. If I could run a 5k I would be so happy. I've wanted to for a while, but knew I couldn't. My mom even laughed at me when I said I wanted to. (She did it lovingly... I guess  ) So I would like to start working on building up my running endurance so that one day I can run with all my fellow Diser's. 

So there's my challenge! I want to get healthier and I know the WISH board is going to help- Thanks in advance!!!  

Katarina ~ aka bellaDisneydncr


----------



## iKristin

I am ready to start my WISH Challenge!! 

I am a 23 year old female and have noticed over the last year that I am not losing weight but gaining it. Between the ages of 11 and 16 I was anorexic due to life trauma. I beat the anorexia and have now gone over what I wanted out of beating the disease. 

I'm 179 pounds at 5'1" and I know it's time for me to get back into shape. Even 50 pounds will make me happy but 70 pounds is my goal. I plan on going too the gym every single day and eating healthy. No more candy, no more soda, no more junk food!!


----------



## cjordan08

okay count me in too!! i love fitness (not saying i'm fit)
 but it does make a difference on your appearance, health, and mentally ..
and weight watchers does work!! but remember it will take time to see changes everyone.
 you cant just give up in 2 weeks because your not seeing a difference. you will soon! promise
.. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Terk-1

*I finally have had enough with my weight and decided to do something about it.  I have started eating better, but have also invested in a WII & WII Fit.  I started the WII Fit on Sunday (2/1) and have done it every night after work (except Tuesday) faithfully.  So far I have lost 7.3 pounds in the last 6 days.  I LOVE my WII Fit!!!  I'm self conscious about my weight and going to the gym makes me uncomfortable, plus at $30-$40 a month, the WII Fit is much cheaper.  Plus I can do it in the comfort of my home and choose the things I want to do that day.  Maybe some Yoga & Running or Step & Strength Training.  I get to mix it up, which I like and it keeps me from getting bored.  I have set reasonable goals for every two weeks and know it will be a slow process, but a good one.*


----------



## CM85inc

We are all about the WISH


----------



## Tinkbellfan

Hello all - my name is Debbie and I wanted to join in the DIS WISH Challenge.  I have recently started Weight Watchers on-line and have made a commitment to myself to become healthier.  I am 43 years old, married with a dd9 and I want to go into my "mid-life" events with a few less pounds on my frame.  I am 5'4" and weigh 170lbs.  Two weeks ago when I stepped on the scale and realized that I was consistently in the 170's was my wake up call.  I had previously been this weight right before my pregnancy but had extensive weight loss after my daughter was born due to dietary restrictions and nursing (DD is wheat and dairy free).  Slowly, I have crept back up.  My dh is very supportive and never made me feel bad about my weight.  He just wants me to be healthy.  He works out four times a week and is very slim.  

We have an Elizabeth Arden Salon in a local hotel that offers a gym membership, so I have just joined with a friend.  I have lost a 2lbs this week using WW, so I am off to a good start.  Can't wait to get all the good tips from this portion of the DIS.  Thanks!


----------



## disney_mommy

UGAFan0829 said:


> Hi there, disney_mommy! Just wanted to let you know that I did read your entire post! It seems as though we have a lot in common...(almost the same age, both have desk jobs, no energy at the end of the day, etc.)
> I don't know if you're still working towards the Disney Marathon in 2010, but I think it's a pretty awesome goal. My DH and I are trying to start running, but are easing into it by walking as much as possible right now. My ultimate goal would be to run in one of the races in Disney.
> I would love to keep in touch with you to see how things are going....not to mention it's always nice to have someone there for support and encouragement. What we're trying to do isn't easy, and having someone to share it with makes it a little easier. Good luck to you!



Thank you for the kind words, UGAFan!  I am definitely still heading toward the 1/2 in January.  In fact, I officially signed up yesterday!   I am nervous, but it also got me to the Y to get back into my workout groove.  I am sore today!  Now I just need to not overdo it and keep plodding along.  Luckily I have plenty of time to work up my stamina.

I would love for us to cheer each other on in our similar endeavors.  Let's do it!


----------



## yodasdabomb

I am joining today, I am not at my heaviest ever but I am way heavier than I want to be. I am currently 5' 3" and 154 pounds.  I want to be around 125 pounds which would be my lightest weight since I left for college and gained the Freshman 15. In my case it was more like the Freshman 35.  My lightest since then is when I was busy and active as a DCL CW. That was 145 and even then I was on the heavier side. I am 11 months away from my 30th birthday and I want to celebrate 30 at my best! I want to be happy with who I am and feel comfortable in my own skin and clothes. I am not buying ANY new clothes until I lose weight. So either I lose weight or my clothes crumble and fall apart with age.   Hopefully with the money I save over the next few months I can buy a new wardrobe when I am done! Today I joined Nutrisystem. I have read both the pros and cons, but with my busy lifestyle and my history of losing motivation, I am thinking this plan might just work. My friend and I have both purchased a months worth of food and we are doing this together. I purchased 35 days worth from Costco for $260 I figure that I spend about that anyway right now on a months worth of food and eating out. For exercise I will be walking and hiking with my sweet dog Ruby no less that 4 times a week. Wish me luck!


----------



## ottawa-newbie

Hi everyone!
I was wondering if it's too late to join your group? 
I'm starting a learn to run program (week 2 starts tomorrow!) with hopes of running my first 5k in June.  

I'm the type of girl who was always picked last to be on any team, I could never run laps in gym class, I hated being active.  

Now I have hopes to become healthy and active

Thanks for listening!

Marie


----------



## JeMarie6

I've been working towards this for a little while, but finally starting to see just a little bit of weight loss.  Hopefully that will be motivating for me.  My motto right now is "What do I want to weigh at the World."  I went from doing 0 excercise a couple of months ago, to doing about 90 minutes a week.  Just walking, but thats a ton better.  This winter I crept up to almost 235, but have been mostly around 228 for the last 4 years.  Though I want to lose weight, I mostly want to be in shape for our trip so I can really enjoy it without being too tired.  I got down to about 183 for my wedding almost 10 years ago, so I'd like to get back down to about that weight.  We are heading back to Disney World for our 10 year Anniversary (We also went their for our honeymoon and to DL for our 5 year Anniversary).  I know I won't get down to that weight by September, but I'd like to get up to exercising 30 minutes a day at least 5 days a week over the summer.

Also for lent I gave up the 6 C's (Candy, Cake, Cookies, Ice Cream, Chips and Caffine).  Looking forward to Easter so I can indulge just a little, but it helped me realize how often I was eating junk without thinking about it.  Easy to do with kids!  I try to enforce the 'junk' rule in our house with the kids: They get to eat junk food only on Fri/Sat/Sun.  We try to limit it to 1 serving on Fri, 2 on Sat and 1 on Sun.  They still get to eat it if someone else serves it (preschool/birthdays, etc), but they know mom won't.  They are 4 and 6 right now and I think they are well on their way to making healthy eating decision.  We also relax the rules on holidays like Christmas Halloween Valentines Day and Easter.  Now they get on me if I'm eating junk on a non junk day.  

04/09/09 Starting weight 225.5 lbs Exercise today 30 minutes walking at lunch


----------



## -Rockettower Plaza-

Hey everybody! My name is Maggie. ^_^ I am so excited to have found this wonderful group.

After a trip to the doctor two days ago, I learned that I am now 190lbs. Considering the fact that I'm 5'4'', I'm extremely concerned about this. Especially since I can't get up stairs without wheezing. It's embarrassing when I'm late for class because I'm ashamed of how out of breath I am. 

I'm determined to change this, especially since my DH and I have just been accepted for WDWCP Fall '09. Aaron is such an awesome guy and extremely supportive. Whatever I decide to do here, he'll totally do it too....though he's a skinny little thing. ^_^ 

I need all the encouragement you guys can muster. And believe me, I'll give it in return. I LOVE what you guys do. There is definitely strength in numbers.

Hooray for WISH!!!


----------



## Shannalee724

Ok, I totally need to join!!  I need some motivation.

My name is Shanna.  I am 5'2" and weigh 250lbs.  I need to get healthy for my kids and myself.  I would love to be under 200lbs for my Nov/Dec trip to Disney.  I know that it is totally doable if I stick to it!!!  So, I am adding the wish clip art to my signature right now and I will do this!!!!


----------



## Plumeria

Count me in! I am tired of being overweight and out of shape. I am about 5'3'' and weigh 210 pounds. I eat way too much and exercise way too little. 

I am going to start a W.I.S.H. journal today, and I hope to see some of you there! I could definately use the support!


----------



## gamomof2

Just starting to exercise and get a firm hold on my health.  DH and I have been walking every day for an hour and doing the Wii Fit for 45-60 minutes.  We have decided to try and start running.  He's 41, 5'10 and 213 lbs.  He'd like to get down to about 180.  I'm 39, 5'5" and 122.  I'm looking to firm up my tummy but mostly improve my health.  A recent 17 day stay for MRSA pneumonia just about took me.  Lungs aren't great but with rehab and exercise they might improve (doc won't say one way or the other).

Added a running log to my blog and FB profile.  Hopefully someone will hold me accountable.

We hope to do the ToT 5k in October. Then try for the 5k during the Marathon weekend.


----------



## flying_babyb

im rejoining since I kinda dropped out. 
I am college student (graduting soon I hope). I work for a local hospital daycare so i eat daily (and not so healty) with the kids each day. I also eat at the hospital cafertira alot (when my break is on lunch, or when I work till close and have a meeting after).  I am trying to get healthy. I am walking two miles daily and doing pushups every moring. I guess its time to crack out the ARMY fitness guide again.


----------



## bobnjenn0828

Hi!! I really need to join your group and I also think I will start a journal too. I have been reading them and they are very motivating. I have about 60lbs to loose (really it is the baby fat - haha) and have been trying off and on since my baby was born. She is 11 (years!!!). I have finally decided that it is time to just eat right and exercise. I know what to do so I just have to suck it up and do it. My hubby bought me a gowear monitor last night for mother's day and I am really excited about it. 256 calories burned while I have surfed the DISboards tonite. .

We have a trip planned for Oct to do the ToT 13k and I am really looking forward to it.

Jennifer


----------



## Bagheera23608

Well, here I am. I would love to join if possible. Is there anything else I can do?

I'm Shannon. Just turned 34. I am 5 foot nuthin and weighed 190 lbs when I went to the dr on 4/20/09. That was VERY discouraging as I weighed an entire 10 lbs more than I thought I did. So now I am hoping for 150 lbs by our trip in September. 

My plan is the "unofficial" Weight Watchers. I have the little books and I know my points (24). For exercise, walking and/or Wii Fit each day. I have always hated hated hated working out and excersing. I have never been an active person or played sports. But I have never been more determined than I am now and it seems to be making a difference for the 3 weeks I have been doing this. According to my Wii, I weighed in at 183 today. 

If someone could contact me and let me know what else I need to do I would love to participate. What is a journal?  What I mean by that, is it something to do online? Here or somewhere else? TIA! And good luck to us all!


----------



## Mrs.Prince

Hello everyone!!!!


I would like to join as well.  I would like to get down to 120.  And boy do I have some work cut out for me.  Being a Southerner I love my fried foods.

Too much Butter Pecan ice cream as well...and lemon pie...and pizza....well you get the gist.


----------



## maznorm

Ok, I so need to join this.  I weigh 208 pounds and I am 5'4".  I am on Weight Watchers but slipped and now really need to get motivated again.  I try to do Wii Fit, Wii Active and use my treamill when I can but with a full time job and 2 kids (ds 2, ds 1) it gets a little difficult.

I am now pledging to stop making excuses and lose get healthy.

What are all these challenges and how do I get involved?


----------



## momma_mouse

We're heading to Disney September 19th and I'd like to be down 35 pounds by then.  I just started on prescription medication Monday.  I'm also eating healthier and excercising.  Hopefully I will be down a few sizes by the time we go.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I need to join too.  I've done WW in the past but would quit when I thought I had the hang of it to save money.  Well I need the accountablilty.  I weighed myself the other day and OMG I'm 10 pounds more then I though which brings me to my heighest weight ever.

I go the new Wii active trainer 2 weeks ago and am doing that.  As of a couple of days ago I am also REALLY watching what I eat.  My first goal is to loose 25 pounds.  When I reach that I'll make another one.  I would love to loose 75 pounds total but for now I'm striving for 25.


----------



## DuffGT06

Post deleted.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DuffGT06 said:


> Hi all!  I think this is a really great idea and I love that fellow Disney fans have started a supportive group like this.
> 
> I really want to join and get moving but I honestly don't know where to start, it seems so daunting.  I need to lose about 70lbs (30-40 to start feeling healthy again).  I have a desk job that's very sedentary but I also have a dog who I walk whenever the weather permits.  He's older so can't go on very lengthy walks; we do anywhere from 10-30 min per walk.
> 
> Any suggestions on somewhere to start would be VERY welcome.  I just feel so lost.  (And inexpensive, feeling the economical crunch).
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this!



I did weight watchers for a while but it did add up. I think it was about $17 a month.  It really seemed to work though.  Now I'm just watching portion sizes and try to choose the food with fewer calories.  I noticed it really made a difference, especially with cereal in the morning, if I paid attention to the serving size.

Instead of joining a gym I bought the Wii active trainer (already had a Wii system)  It was $60 and it's mine forever.  It's a really great workout.

Making a weekly menu ahead of time also cuts down on fast food runs and helps with wiser choices.


----------



## DuffGT06

Post deleted.


----------



## KimRaye

DuffGT06 said:


> Any suggestions on somewhere to start would be VERY welcome.  I just feel so lost.  (And inexpensive, feeling the economical crunch).


Try some at-home Leslie Sansone walking tapes/DVDs!  She has 1-4 mile workouts and, it helped me the whole time I was losing!

Now, if I could find the time to do that again, maybe I wouldn't be in the 'place' I am now. 

Good Luck to ALL!  Onward and DOWNward!


----------



## DuffGT06

Post deleted.


----------



## soulmates

Yup, I'm takin' the challenge as well! My goal is to loose 10 BEFORE our trip Aug 2nd. I know that's do able. I'm taking it 10 at a time. My goal is to get 30 off for Christmas!


----------



## DuffGT06

Post deleted.


----------



## 2SillyBirds

Hi everyone!

I am going to take the WISH challenge.  I lost close to 100 pounds last year and unfortunately have gotten super lax and have put 35 back on.  NO MORE!
I just can't go back to where I was.

The diet that seems to work best for me is a very low carb diet.  So that is what I plan to do along with walking, aerobics (low impact) and the fabulous wii Active game.

Next trip to WDW is going to be around the end of February of next year I think, so that gives me plenty of time to loose this 35 and a little bit more.


----------



## hokiesprincess

I am taking the challenge.  I spent the last semester of my college career (this past semester) at the gym.  I wanted to get healthy and was well on my way.  I lost about 30 lbs but as soon as the semester was over and I no longer had an amazing gym to go to, I fell off the bandwagon.  I've gained some weight back and I am not happy about it.  I have decided that I am done being fat and unhappy with my body.

My mom and I did weight watchers a few years ago and it worked wonders so I am going to pull that info out again and get back to it.  I am also going to try and walk on our treadmill every night.  I also have a Wii Fit and My Fitness Coach so I will be enjoying those as well.  By eating healthy and getting a little exercise every day, I'm hoping to lose 70 pounds by my next Disney trip.  We're planning on going in January 2010.  It will be me and my mom (of course) and hopefully my boyfriend.  I love taking pictures of me and him so and I want to make sure that I look fit and great in those pictures.


----------



## AshleyW

Hi everyone - count me in! I just got back from WDW in May - and let me say, it kicked my butt. Definitely the motivation I needed to do something to lose weight.   DFH and I are hoping to go back to Disney fall/winter 2010 and I'd like to be at about 130lbs by then and NOT get my butt kicked by all the walking... I'm at 195lbs now, so that leaves about 65lbs to lose. 

To get there, I'm going to work on eating lots of small meals throughout the day - as it is, I usually eat 2 large meals a day and that's it. I also need to drink more water and hopefully NO soda, unless it's diet.  For exercise, I'm going to start walking around my condo development every morning before work. I also have a couple cardio/pilates DVDs that I should probably get some use out of. 

I've been looking at the Billy's Boot Camp DVDs and programs.. does anyone have any experience with those, or has anyone heard any reviews?


----------



## tony609

i didn't know this part of the board exsisted. I started a diet in April..I have currently lost 32lbs. (down from a tight 48 to a  great feeling 46--yeah me!) I want to lose 30 more by my October trip. I work in the mall so the food court,great american cookie etc..are all tempting.I even gave up Coke for Diet Coke. So I bring my lean Cuisine meal or a weight watchers smart one every day with a low fat yogurt and that's lunch. I am saving about $6-8 everyday. So I take that $$ and buy disney dollars with it--LOL. I have about $600 so far for my fall trip. I think 30 more is doable..I seem to average about 2-3lbs a week. I also watch my dinner calories too.....


----------



## lovedonaldduck

Okay, the little one is almost 3 and a half, so it's not baby weight anymore.  I am fast approaching my 30th birthday and I am still the heaviest I have been, aside from my pregnancy.

I am sick of being unhappy with my body, it's spilling over into unhappiness with other things.  My biggest struggle is fast food.  My current job is not the best, but it is a job in the economy which I will take.  However, because I am not loving the job, around lunch time everyday I decided I've had enough and I've earned a break and I head immediately for fast food.  Talk about a stress/comfort eater.

My birthday is September 3rd and our next Disney trip is September 26th.  I'd love to be back down to my pre-pregnancy weight by my birthday and definitely back to my single weight by Christmas (I love my husband more than anything but dating and then being married had made me lazy when it comes to eating right and working out).

I have been trying to use the elliptical for about 20 minutes a day.  Some days I even manage a work out in the morning and in the evening.  My husband works out pretty regularly without any poking or prodding but that leaves me to watch the little one every evening so my only real option is the elliptical or maybe taking her for a walk.  Since it's been in the upper 90's lately, I think I'll be sticking with the elliptical for now. 

Let's talk numbers
Today - 141.1
Pre-pregnancy - 124
Pre-husband - 107

Total to lose 34.1 pounds, 17.1 by September 3rd.  Just over 10 weeks to lose 17.1 pounds might be pushing it but if I can cut out the fast food who knows.

I will keep updating.


----------



## illuminationsfanatic

I am ready and motivated to take the WISH challenge.  Right now my ultimate goal is to be healthier and to do that I know I need to lose at least 100 pounds.  That large of a number is truly daunting to me, so I am going to cut it down to mini goals of 10 pounds.  My main problem in the past has been that I would always find an excuse not to work out either I was too busy, something else had to get done first, etc. From this point on NO MORE EXCUSES! So far this month, I have made it to the gym almost every single day for at least 30 minutes and this week just started to go for at least 60 minutes.  I have also really been trying to work on portion control.  I know that with the help and support of friends and family as well as you Disers, I can and will be able to reach my goal.


----------



## rainydayplay

I'd like to join!

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis about 2.5 years ago and just with hypothyroidism 6 years ago.  When that first diagnosis came, it was with an astounding 7 pound weight gain in one month.  It wasn't until my thyroid started to grow after 3 or 4 months of feeling absolutely drug out that I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's.  The worst part is if you say "Diet" too loud in my general direction, I gain 5 pounds.  It's really distressing.

I'm going to start with more exercise, then will work towards counting calories -- the only way that has ever worked for me to lose any weight thus far.


----------



## zendisney

I am planning to not obsess about food.
Food is fuel not a hug.


----------



## Zuzu03

Count me in! I'm using alli (started tonight at dinner), my new Wii fit (LOVE this thing) and my dog who wants to walk LOTS!  Now is the time and this is the place.


----------



## Cibahwewah

About 6 weeks ago, I had this grandiose idea that I want to run the Disney Princess Half-Marathon.    The longest distance I've ever run is 1 mile.  No kidding.  So I've started getting up at 5:30am and going for a jog.  This is no small feat, as I'm a completely out of shape couch potato, and close to 100 pounds overweight.  I was really proud of myself and my morning jogs, until I clocked the distance with the car and realized it was only 1/2 mile!  Then I took a 2 week break due to an infected toe (from a pedicure  ).  I started jogging again, but couldn't even do the 1/2 mile.  Anyway, I found a local Women in Running group, and went to the kickoff meeting last night.  It was great, very inspirational and informative.  It's a 10 week training program with a graduation 5K run.  I've never run a 5K!  I got up this morning, 5:30am, went for my jog, and I made it!  1 mile.  It's a true milestone (no pun intended.)  I'm looking forward to this training program.  And to the 2011 Princess Half Marathon.  If I can do a mile, I can do 13.1 miles, right?  I'd like to join this W.I.S.H. group along the way, for some advice and support.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zuzu03

Cibahwewah said:


> About 6 weeks ago, I had this grandiose idea that I want to run the Disney Princess Half-Marathon.    The longest distance I've ever run is 1 mile.  No kidding.  So I've started getting up at 5:30am and going for a jog.  This is no small feat, as I'm a completely out of shape couch potato, and close to 100 pounds overweight.  I was really proud of myself and my morning jogs, until I clocked the distance with the car and realized it was only 1/2 mile!  Then I took a 2 week break due to an infected toe (from a pedicure  ).  I started jogging again, but couldn't even do the 1/2 mile.  Anyway, I found a local Women in Running group, and went to the kickoff meeting last night.  It was great, very inspirational and informative.  It's a 10 week training program with a graduation 5K run.  I've never run a 5K!  I got up this morning, 5:30am, went for my jog, and I made it!  1 mile.  It's a true milestone (no pun intended.)  I'm looking forward to this training program.  And to the 2011 Princess Half Marathon.  If I can do a mile, I can do 13.1 miles, right?  I'd like to join this W.I.S.H. group along the way, for some advice and support.  Thanks in advance!



WOW - you are truly an inspiration! I'm not sure I could run a mile.  Keep up the great work and good luck!


----------



## FeelsLikeHome

Hi, I would really like to be involved in this challenge.  I was at a healthy weight during school, but have gained 125 pounds since college - and that  was only 4 years ago.   After my mother passed away unexpectedly last year, I really packed on the pounds.  Just used food to comfort myself, etc.  No excuse though, I did it to myself.  Anyway, I'm so grateful to find this board.  The messages are inspirational!  I plan start walking on a daily basis, and I commit to try to find another way to comfort myself besides food.


----------



## rainydayplay

Cibahwewah said:


> About 6 weeks ago, I had this grandiose idea that I want to run the Disney Princess Half-Marathon.    The longest distance I've ever run is 1 mile.  No kidding.  So I've started getting up at 5:30am and going for a jog.  This is no small feat, as I'm a completely out of shape couch potato, and close to 100 pounds overweight.  I was really proud of myself and my morning jogs, until I clocked the distance with the car and realized it was only 1/2 mile!  Then I took a 2 week break due to an infected toe (from a pedicure  ).  I started jogging again, but couldn't even do the 1/2 mile.  Anyway, I found a local Women in Running group, and went to the kickoff meeting last night.  It was great, very inspirational and informative.  It's a 10 week training program with a graduation 5K run.  I've never run a 5K!  I got up this morning, 5:30am, went for my jog, and I made it!  1 mile.  It's a true milestone (no pun intended.)  I'm looking forward to this training program.  And to the 2011 Princess Half Marathon.  If I can do a mile, I can do 13.1 miles, right?  I'd like to join this W.I.S.H. group along the way, for some advice and support.  Thanks in advance!



I'm planning on the 2011 Princess Half, too!  I'm about in your shoes -- roughly at least 80 pounds overweight (okay..probably closer to 100), although I have mitral valve prolapse, so running/jogging more than about 30 seconds at a time is out right now -- and recovery from that short spurt is 2+ minutes.  I chose the 2011 one because I think, if I get started NOW, I *might* be ready by then.  I'm going for the couch to 5K program for starters.  I think it might work for me, although, until my heart adjusts, I may have to take longer.  One step at a time, though, right?


----------



## minniebeth

Ok, I've been lurking on this board for a while now and have finally had the courage to bite. I've had some health issues for a couple of years now and have gained more weight than I would like. I've gotten to the point where I need to take control. 
I need some support from encouraging people who are wishing to be healthy as well and need to be held accountable for what I say I want to do!

My goal is to lose 38 pounds and change my routine to an active lifestyle with healthier eating. I have been doing South Beach diet for a week and going to the gym to walk on the treadmill and want to continue indefinately.
I would love to ultimately do the events at Disney and there is nothing I love more than Disney so it is awesome motivation for me!


----------



## MintJulep

I am so glad there is a community like this!

I have ready everyone's inspiring posts and I decided to join and become a member of W.I.S.H.

I am going to advance with my weight loss goals by:

1. Meeting monthly with my nutritionist

2. Eating a Low Carb diet

3. Walking five days a week

4. My ultimate goal is to participate in the Tower of Terror 5K 2010.

Also, I posted on another board, but I am not sure if people check it, but there are different teams that are part of WISH and I am interested in being on one of the teams.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Hi!  I'm Marcy and I've committed to WISH as well, but didn't post here yet.

My dd9 and I are doing the ToT 5K in October and just finished the first week of the C25K program.  We can walk/run 2 miles in the 30 minutes allotted to week 1 of the program, so we're on goal to do the 5K in under pace time.

Getting ready for the 5K has also naturally led to better eating, and out entire family has committed to cutting back on eating out and eating most of our foods from things very low on the food chain.


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

MintJulep said:


> 4. My ultimate goal is to participate in the Tower of Terror 5K 2010.




They've said 2009 is the last year.


----------



## Cinderella Girl

Hi all,
I just discovered the WISH section of the boards a couple of weeks ago.
I am so in for the WISH Challenge!!!!
Here are my goals!

1. Lose 70 lbs

2. Run a 5k without stopping ( Ran a 4 mile race in July, had to walk several times)

3. Become a WW Leader/receptionist when I reach my goal.

4. Run the Disney Princess Half Marathon in 2011.

I know I can do this and I know WISH will help!
Molly


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I am taking the biggest loser fall o9 challenge so I am jumping in on the WISH challenge too.  I have my eye on some nice clipart that I would love to put in my avatar.


----------



## dizmom2mwjk

Hi everyone!  I am onboard to lose about 30 lbs, and not gain it back!!!  That means it needs to be a permanent healthy lifestyle change....I am starting on a drastic change in diet, drinking mainly shakes and lots of protein, then slowly adding in only healthy foods...this has been going on for about 5 weeks so far, I start adding in the healthy foods (fruits, veggies, and whole grains) in week 10-12 and by week 18, I will be eating regular food with my family again.  I am also starting to exercise...I will be walking outside and using the Wii-fit.  I have never done such a drastic diet before, but have failed at all the others I have tried, so I thought I would try a different approach.  The main difference with this one is that I don't have cravings like I did on the other ones, and I am not sneaking midnight snacks while my family is asleep...


----------



## KimRaye

Onward and DOWNward is an old saying from WISH that needs to be repeated!   Congrats to all!


----------



## Nutz4Dizney

OK OK I'm here, I'm here. That's the first step isn't it???

I am about 225.5 pounds and at 5'5" it's not a good look. 
I would like to hit 150.0 again at some point in my life but my goal is to lose 5 pounds at a time, that's not an unreasonable goal to set.

I have a thyroid disease called Hypothyroidism and it's very difficult to lose weight.
These are some of the symptoms - unfocused, fatigue, exhaustion, feeling run down and sluggish, unexplained or excessive weight gain. Yes, even with the meds I feel the same.

I joined Curves one year. I worked out 2 hours a day 5 days a week and in 5 months I lost a total of 5 pounds. I busted my you-know-what everyday and not to lose anything, really depressed me. So I gave up. 

When I lay down I have trouble breathing. My chest is HUGE and it's not because they are beautiful natural things, it's because I am FAT and overweight. Now I can see that my legs are starting to swell. I can poke my finger into my legs and leave an indent. My mother has bad legs, the doctors wanted to remove them when she was 14 but she wouldn't' let them. I don't want to be like that. I figure if I lose weight I might be able to prevent "some" of the problems my mom has been going through and be able to breath.

I love my Wii fit. I started it last year and lost about 3 pounds but then got sidetracked (didn't stay focused)

I have a wonderful hubby and he try's but when he does I don't feel like it matters to him as much as it matters to me. He loves me no matter what size I am - I am beautiful in his eyes (I know many woman wish they had a man like that BUT it gets on my nerves LOL) So I need your help. I need to stay focus. I need to be accountable for my actions. I need to have someone to encourage me. 

By September 21 I hope to loss 2 pounds. Wish me luck


----------



## bellebookworm9

Count me in! I'm currently a freshman in college and I'm hoping to avoid the Freshman 15 and lose the 50ish lbs I'm already overweight! Going to the gym on Sundays, Tuesdays, and Thursdays for 1/2 hour weights and 1/2 hour cardio. I'm also planning on eating more fruits and veggies and less sugar. Wish me luck!


----------



## LynnieM12

***REMOVED***


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

Hi everyone - just discovered this group, and am VERY excited to join!!!

I have been overweight most of my life - in my junior year of high school, I lost 60 pounds on NutriSystem...kept most of it off through college believe it or not, then got right back up there after a few years of married life 

Looking forward to meeting everyone and supporting where I can - GO US


----------



## Bethislucy

I'm new to the board & found this thread. I lost some weight last year but gained it back. 6 weeks ago I had to go to the dr and they started talking BP meds. I've been on them for almost a month now. So for 4 weeks i've been walking and trying to loose weight. I hate taking meds so that was my wake up call. I'm down 10 lbs & that's with family reunions 2 of the 4 weeks. My goal is to keep walking every day and at some free weights in. I need to lose 75 more pounds. My first goal is to loose 15 more before I go to disney in 6 weeks.


----------



## engagedatWDW

Hi all - I'm joining the DIS WISHr's again. I've been on an off these boards and this group for a few years as we plan our trips and I absolutely loved this group when getting in shape for my wedding. Having the support and accountability really helped! I feel like I'm back in a fitness rut and I'm hoping to get into better shape for our trip in January. I also work full time and am a part time student, so feeling good and having lots of energy is a must, but I feel like as I've become more sedentary I'm just not feeling my best. 

My goal is to lose 15 lbs before our trip in Jan and really just improve my cardio endurance. DH is a fast walker and I'd like to be able to keep up with him in the parks 

I've got my Firm workouts, my Wii Fit and my dogs ready to get me back exercising. I'm also a Weight Watchers member, so I've been meal planning like a crazy person!


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

I am rejoining WISH!

I am back at WW and sticking to my plan....my goal is to lose my 10% by New Years Eve!


----------



## solar

Hi - new to the WISH threads, but not to DISboards.

I'm in the process of losing weight and doing the c25k training. Excited to continue the journey and getting to know others on the WISH team



> All you need to do is post your intention to take the challenge here on this thread. That’s all there is to it. You don’t have to tell us your size or weight but I would appreciate it if you would tell us your plan for achieving better health.



I'm currently on a doctor supervised plan -- and walking/running 3x a week with the c25k program. I had a little more than 100 pounds to lose, and I've lost 11 -- 96 pounds to goal! A long way, but i'm taking it in small increments, 10 pounds at a time in my sites so i don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## tmbcole

I would like to join the WISH team.  Thanks for having me on the team.  I'm not on the team to lose weight but my challenge is to become healthier and get in better shape.  I am a beginning runner and I've done several 5K's including the ESPN The Weekend in 2009.  My ultimate goal is to significantly lower my cholesterol.  I plan to work harder with my running and hopefully make it to a 1/2 marathon by this time next year, eat smarter, etc.  Wish me luck.


----------



## kiteri

Count me in!

I am going to Disney in May of 2010.  I know the weather will be HOT and I want to wear tank tops and go swimming at the water parks.

I need to shed some pounds to do it.

My recumbent bike is coming Wednesday, and my early Christmas present to myself is the Ally McBeal series on DVD to watch while I ride the bike.  Five season worth ought to help me shed some pounds!


----------



## KimRaye

Onward and Downward!  Weigh to Go!


----------



## tksbaskets

solar said:


> Hi - new to the WISH threads, but not to DISboards.
> 
> I'm in the process of losing weight and doing the c25k training. Excited to continue the journey and getting to know others on the WISH team
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently on a doctor supervised plan -- and walking/running 3x a week with the c25k program. I had a little more than 100 pounds to lose, and I've lost 11 -- 96 pounds to goal! A long way, but i'm taking it in small increments, 10 pounds at a time in my sites so i don't get overwhelmed.



Good for you!!  I am currently in my second week of Weight Watchers on my journey to a healthier me.  My trip to Disney Land is in a little over a month so that will be a challenge I need to plan for.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I need to lose 80 lbs. I have been inspired by others on the boards to take on the challange of making myself helathier so I can see my granddaughters grow up. 

I will be walking and taking a better interest in nutrition.


----------



## myelton01

Count me in! I'm "Walking to Disney".  Well, I sould say I'm walking to Port Canaveral and home again since I have 22 months before my cruise.  I'm also trying to stop smoking. That's going to be my hardest thing, I've even started a journal but that doesn't seem to be a thing that is going to work for me. :S


----------



## GorshGoofy

myelton01 said:


> Count me in! I'm "Walking to Disney".  Well, I sould say I'm walking to Port Canaveral and home again since I have 22 months before my cruise.  I'm also trying to stop smoking. That's going to be my hardest thing, I've even started a journal but that doesn't seem to be a thing that is going to work for me. :S



Good luck!!  Here's some  to help you along the way!!!


----------



## PennyLou

Hello, I'd like to join the W.I.S.H challange

I'm hoping to lose 30lbs and run my frist 1/2 Marathon at Disney in Jan 2011


----------



## brerrabbit

I posted this on the Community Board in response to someone who was wanting to loose 40 pounds.  I think it is probably more relevant over here.  Given I am walking a lot I thought what the heck I would join the challenge and maybe find more motivation, as if I really need anymore than I have.


I have dieted off and on for many years and had great success only to give it away by gaining it all back.

That all changed pretty dramatically for me on December 28, 2009. After eating dinner at our favorite Chinese place I went home with what I thought was indigestion. An hour later the pain was worse and I was on the way to the emergency room. After an EKG, a nitroglycerin patch and 4 childrens aspirin the Doctor said he did not think it was my heart but wanted to keep me over night for observation and do a stress test in the morning. After a sleepless night in a hospital room I asked the nurse if they had scheduled the stress test because I was on vacation till January 4th and wanted to get out of there as soon as I could. Her response changed my life forever, she said, your not going home, your going to ICU, you had a heart attack.

Well a bunch of needles, IV's, pills, and a heart cathiter later I was laying in a bed in ICU trying to come to grips with the fact that at the age of 50 I had had a heart attack. Fortunately it was mild and did little if any damage and other than the one artery that was clogged the others looked good. 

So I have embarked on not a diet, but rather a lifestyle change. I am quick to point out to all my friends, family and coworkers that I am not on a diet, but rather have change my lifestyle. Since then I have lost 25 pounds, which is a lot but more an indication to me of how bad I was eating rather than being unhealthy by losing to much to fast. I eat virtully no fat, very little sodium, and portions are now more reasonable. I walk, have a stair stepper and a weight machine that have had the dust knocked off them and get a lot more use these days.

I offer this story not to scare people but rather as a learning experience that while dieting is good, lifstyle changes are better. I have always been a big guy. I played football into college, I played Lacrosse, baseball, softball and was very active. My weight was all over the board and that took a toll on my heart. My wish for all of you is that you don't look at what your doing as a diet but rather a lifestyle change for the better. Proper eating, exercise, and all things in moderation is my new lifestyle. I hope you all do great things and meet and maintain your goals because if your like me,(and I'm sure you are because your posting on the DIS) you have alot more trips to WDW to take before I leave this world.


----------



## KimRaye

God Bless you brerrabbit!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## myelton01

GorshGoofy said:


> Good luck!!  Here's some  to help you along the way!!!



awww! Thank you! DH has decided to do this with me so we have our current and target weights on our wipe and dry board and how much each of us need to lose as well as my miles for Walking to Disney (and home again)  I'm very excited about this. Just need to find the Wii fit in stores here, which shouldn't be hard now that the holidays are over and I need a treadmill since right now the only places I have to walk are outside and I refuse to walk when it's -2 out with OUT windchill. lol At least this summer and fall I can get tons of walking in out at the park.


----------



## julirina

Hi all -- I'm new here.  I'm a stay-at-home, homeschooling, homesteading (home *a lot*) mom in desperate need of a weight-loss kickstart!  I've needed to lose the same 40 lbs for 10 years, and I get off to a great beginning and fizzle out after the first 5 lbs or so.  Looking back on my 2008 pics from Disney made me realize that I'd really like to be in better shape for next time. I've started meds for a non-functioning thryroid which has increased my energy level dramatically, but I still can't get motivated to exercise.  I just haven't found that thing that fits in with my busy-around-the-house lifestyle. Walking is ok but it's way too cold right now to take the baby in the stroller, and we live way too far from town to get to a gym/pool/Curves/whatever with any regularity. Our huge farmhouse-remodeling project has the whole family living in two rooms and there's nowhere to do an exercise video. Short of running up and down the stairs a hundred times a day, I feel a little stuck for ideas.

I'm working on eating less meat, less processed food and more nutritionally-dense foods right now.  I'll tackle counting calories in the near future but I need to work on straightening out my habits first. I hope I can get some support and encouragement here!


----------



## GorshGoofy

myelton01 said:


> awww! Thank you! DH has decided to do this with me so we have our current and target weights on our wipe and dry board and how much each of us need to lose as well as my miles for Walking to Disney (and home again)  I'm very excited about this. Just need to find the Wii fit in stores here, which shouldn't be hard now that the holidays are over and I need a treadmill since right now the only places I have to walk are outside and I refuse to walk when it's -2 out with OUT windchill. lol At least this summer and fall I can get tons of walking in out at the park.



You are welcome!  I've used the Wii fit.  I want one!!  I'm hoping to get a bike with a trainer I can use inside.  Even though I live in the south I still don't like to get out in the cold.  I've got to get more serious about health.  I had a long talk with my doctor a couple of weeks ago.  He was blunt!  

I'm going back to WDW with my 18 year old daughter in December.  I have to be able to keep up with her!  I have 10 months to prepare!!


----------



## Amy8888

Oh my gosh, this is perfect. 

I'm 34 and I have a 4 year old girl and a soon-to-be 3 year old boy, and I work full time. I have had a lifetime struggle with weight. I have won some battles and lost some, but I'm working to win the war! I lost 50+ pounds back in 2001 and kept it off for the most part until I got pregnant the first time. I thought I'd have no problem taking the baby weight off, but I was wrong. So I decided to get pregnant again right away and that just added more weight. And then my son was born and the real problems began! 

I don't know what happened exactly, but I somehow managed to keep on gaining weight after he was born. After trying various weight loss plans for a couple of years, I re-joined Weight Watchers last summer. The day I joined, my weight was about as high (higher?) as the day my son was born!  But as of last night I was down 26 pounds. Sadly, this is as much as I had lost as of Halloween of last year! I've just been gaining and losing the same 5 pounds for months, and that needs to stop. I need to see a true downward trend from here on out!

So, with the help of Weight Watchers my goal is to lose a total of 81 pounds. I have lost 26 pounds, so that leaves 55 more pounds to go.  Our trip to Disney is (I just counted!) 18 weeks away, so I think I can reasonably lose about* 38 pounds* before then. 

So...health? Yes, I do need this for my health. I am obese. By the time we go to Disney with the goal I've set, I would be in the overweight category. With my ultimate goal, I will be just in the healthy weight range for my height. My mom had open heart surgery when she was just 53. She smoked and was overweight (not obese), and I know heart disease is a health risk I face, especially if I don't lose weight. 

I need this for my mental health as well. I RUN from cameras and honestly, that makes me sad. I have two great kids who are growing so quickly and I don't have pictures with them. I want to be able to take pictures with them and not want to hide the pictures as soon as I see them. 

An acquaintance of mine from college just died of cancer. She left two young children. Even though I didn't know that woman very well, I can't get her out of my head. It just finally clicked for me, how lucky I am to have my health and to be here for my children, and how selfish I am if I don't really change my ways. 

And finally, we are wanting a third baby. I'm getting up there in terms of maternal age so I need to be as healthy as possible before going into another pregnancy. So that is my ultimate goal, to get down to a healthy weight before becoming pregnant for a third and most likely final time. I want to enjoy pregnancy, not just be an exhausted, cranky mess the entire time because of constant aches and pains. 

Sorry this got so long. I am happy to have had the chance to document it all!


----------



## Magic Mom

Hi, I'm making the commitment to start living healthier. My end goal is to look better and more importantly feel better. I would like to lose 45 pounds, but realistically, I think 35 is where my body will settle at. But before I worry about that, let's work on the first 10. I'm going to try Weight Watchers without the meetings. I did it with the meetings 2 years ago and lot 22 pounds, but stopped when I had some health issues and got depressed. I gained everything back. So here I am.


----------



## brerrabbit

Just checking in.  It has been seven weeks since the "lifestyle" change and as of this mornings weigh in I have lost 35 pounds.  That is 5 pounds a week over seven weeks.  The good thing is that I have really started to accept my new way of eating and really am not craving anything.  One day last week at work we had a lunch meeting and I forgot to ask for a different lunch and so I had to choose between brisket or link sausage for lunch.  This after not eating any red meat since December.  Other than the meat they had potato salad, beans, and sides like pickles and onions.  I only ate, some brisket, bread, pickles and onions.  I got pretty sick that night.  Having cut my fat intake to next to nothing over the seven weeks, my system did not know how to deal with all the fat in the meat and it made me feel pretty bad.

I continue to work on my stair stepper and weight machine as well as all the massive chores my wife has lined up for me but really want to start walking and eventually running some.  It's just that we are having the worst winter weather wise we have had in the area since I can remember.  Cold and rainy just about every day.  I can't wait for spring!  

35 down 60 to go!


----------



## vavalynn2

I have been a disboard member for years and never was really sure what the WISH boards were all about... but I am very glad I found them.

*I am making a commitment to living healthier. * 

I am 32 and very overweight. I have ignored this for some time. My husband loves to work out and I struggle to use the treadmill in our home! This makes it hard. He has a high metabolism and can eat anything he likes and I cannot. I love food and trying new recipes, but I need a lifestyle change for certain to become more healthy.

I would love to lose one pant size by the end of April (our trip to WDW) and 40lbs by years end. 

We have some home gym equipment and I now have two Jillian Michaels's dvds, one biggest loser dvd and two yoga dvds. 

I will no longer eat red meat, high fat and/or processed foods.  I am taking the time to read labels and make things from scratch.  Hopefully, this will help. 

Thank you all for listening and having a space for me to publicly declare that I need to make a change and I need to stick to it.   

_Good luck and stay strong!_


----------



## MAKHayes-DisneyDiva

I'm in! I just started a WISH journal, and it looks something like this.  The journal says it all. 
From 5K to 10K…I can do it! (I think.)  

Me: I’m Michele, I’m 44, and I’ve run lots of 5K’s.

My Goals: My immediate goal is to move from being a 5K runner to a 10K runner. In the long run (get it? long run ) I’d love to run a half marathon, maybe even the Princess Half Marathon! 

In my favor: 
I know I can already run 5K. 
I’d be happy if I dropped a few pounds, but I’m not battling a weight problem. 

Obstacles:
I have asthma, and it seems to be getting worse. 
I’m not overweight, but I’m curvy, and I don’t look like a runner. 

Tools: 
I got a pretty nice pair of Asics at Fleet Feet for Christmas. I was analyzed on a treadmill, and the shoes feel really good. 
My husband got me a Garmin 305 for Christmas as well. Maybe it’s overkill for the level of running that I do, but it’s pretty cool and it would be helpful to know what my pace per mile is. 
I bought a 10K audio personal training MP3 and put it on my ipod. 

This week’s goal: I plan to run 3-4 times each week, starting this week. I typically run 2-3 times each week. So far I have run 3 times this week, and I plan to run tomorrow, Saturday, which means I will have reached my goal for the week! 

Next week’s goals: I plan to continue to run 3-4 times per week, and I will begin listening to my Personal Running Trainer MP3 while running.
__________________


----------



## flipflopmom

Officially posting!  I just finished the Couch to 5K week 3, and decided to make the WISH boards official.  I've lost 13 pounds in the last month, by literally getting off the couch and MOVING 6 days a week, and changing my diet.  I've said goodbye to soft drinks, and I am trying to eat 200 cal mini meals throughout the day..  I would like to lose 30 additional pounds by June 20, but we will see.  My immediate goal is 14 pounds in the next month, so the Wii fit no longer says I am obese!


----------



## Brightsy

Good Luck on the Couch to 5k! My Momma did that program. She started about 3 years ago, she's now 67 and has recently participated in her 2nd marathon. She's currently training for her 3rd.  If she can do almost anyone can! (I say almost anyone because some folks, like mem just can't run for medical reasons.)


----------



## ILuvMulan

Hello!  I have been lurking around W.I.S.H. for several weeks now and I am happy to report that I'm in too.  I plan to do Weight Watchers at home. I started counting my points last Tuesday.  I lost lots of weight on the plan several years back so I know what to do I just need to do it.  

Goals: 
1.  Feel better and have more energy so I can keep up with my kids at Disney.
2. Get back into my old clothes, I can't afford new ones right now (I have to pay for Disney trips)
3.  Down the road I would like to do the Disney Princess Half-Marathon with my daughter. She is ten and I want to exhibit a healthly lifestyle for her and my two sons.


----------



## meelkes10

Oh this thread is perfect! I'm trying to get in shape for several reasons.

The first, I'm a bride and I have this dress and I want to look amazing in it!

The second is I want to start off healthy before kids and keep that habit after kids.

The third... I just want to feel better about myself. Inside and out.

I just recently started a diet and exercise and I can't SEE much of a difference but I FEEL it. I feel more energized and focused and my cravings for not so great things have tapered down - although friend chicken is a HUGE weakness for me, I only managed to have a leg this weekend.... the first time since January. Trust me, HUGE accomplishment for me.

Yay! I'm so excited about this thread!!!


----------



## rgrutland

I've officially commited to a few challenges thanks to these boards!!  I am currently working the C25K program and will run a 5k in early May '10.  I have also registered for a 10k in August '10 and then the big one......the Disney 1/2 Marathon in January!  I didn't want to register this early b/c I tend to over do things when I start out which is why I am planning the other races along the way.  I am hoping they will keep me focused.  I hope to loose some weight along the way, but I mainly want to get my energy back and I know that achieving these goals will give me energy and some weight loss along the way!  

Best of luck to everyone on these boards!  They are truly an inspiration!


----------



## sissy_42

Hi everyone! I guess I'll join in too! I started the nutrisystem diet early in the year and have lost about 13 pounds so far.  My weight goal is to lose 32 more pounds by my October 2nd trip. I also want to run the princess half marathon next year. I'm gonna keep on nutrisystem and run at least five days a week. I have always been heavy and I just decided I want to feel better, and I do already!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Hi all,

My name is Michelle and I am a 31 year old stay at home mom of 3 beautiful girls. I am determined to lose weight and show my girls how to lead a healthy lifestyle.

My inital goal is to lose 30 pounds by June 17th, which is the day my husband and I leave for a parents only vacation to the new Harry Potter park. 

I love the DIS boards and to know i can use them to help me lose weight is great.

I am trying to start the C25K program, but a bad cold and a cranky baby has put a bit of a damper on that, though I am comminted to trying again tomorrow. 

Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## buzzmom3

Hi all,
My name is Kelly.  I'm 34 and have two kids,7(almost 8when did that happen?) and 2.  I joined WW in January and have lost 21 lbs.But, I still need to lose about 40 more.  I am heading to WDW in June and would love to look and my pictures and feel good about them this time.


----------



## awise27

*My First DIS Cruise is in 46 days

Here are my goals

Lose 20 pounds
Be 2 sizes smaller
Be able to run a mile

Starting tomorrow I plan on walking/running 5 or 6 days a week.  And I go back on my Weight Watchers Plan full time.

Wish me Luck!*


----------



## DrMomof3

I need some accountability!
My name's Amanda and I'm a 38 year old mother of 3 (ages 6, 4, and almost 2).  I have a super demanding job that I use as an excuse to not work out.  Although I want to lose a few pounds, my real goal is to finally finish the C25K.  I've started it at least 2 other times.  My most recent effort began the 1st week of January and I'm still on week 4.  I haven't given up yet but I'm progressing slowly!
My DH just added an incentive.  If I get through the C25K and continue to a half-marathon, I can take the family to Disney in January, 2011 for the Disney half-marathon.  Now I really, really want to do this!!! 

Amanda


----------



## Hankshouse

Hi Everyone! I'm an almost 46 year old wife to an amazing guy (for 21 years)  and mom to two terrific kids. But, life has got in the way and I have really lost control of healthy habits.  I'm here to declare war on the 40 pounds I have needed to get rid of for too long!  I'm back to gym, back to counting points on WW and changing my lifestyle once and for all.  Our next trip to Disney is this August and I want to celebrate my healthy lifestyle and of course, my awesomeness


----------



## buzzmom3

DrMomof3 said:


> I need some accountability!
> My name's Amanda and I'm a 38 year old mother of 3 (ages 6, 4, and almost 2).  I have a super demanding job that I use as an excuse to not work out.  Although I want to lose a few pounds, my real goal is to finally finish the C25K.  I've started it at least 2 other times.  My most recent effort began the 1st week of January and I'm still on week 4.  I haven't given up yet but I'm progressing slowly!
> My DH just added an incentive.  If I get through the C25K and continue to a half-marathon, I can take the family to Disney in January, 2011 for the Disney half-marathon.  Now I really, really want to do this!!!
> 
> Amanda



This is going to be my goal too!  Not sure if I will be up to the half marathon but I will at least do the 5K.


----------



## LadyDooley

I am getting in line with all of you!! I am so glad I found this place, I have been a Dis Board member for some time now but in November I decided to start running... I think it may be that 40 is just a few months away... 

I have stated the couch to 5k program and hope to build it all the way up to the Half Marathon in WDW in October.

I am now on week 8, things were going well.. this week I seem to have lost all endurance!!! For the love of Disney and running!!! Help me!!!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Hey everyone!  I'm so glad I found you.  I have been obese since late childhood and have tried many diets with no success (I have ALWAYS given up) but am giving it a go with a better attitude this time.  I can't keep living like this - literally.  So I'm joining up!  

My challenge is to lose weight and exercise atleast 3 days a week to start out.  I hope to (in time) be active each day to a degree that pushes me.  (Unofficially, my goal is to not eclipse my little brother in ride photos and to be able to go to Typhoon Lagoon without feeling like I don't belong.)

I will need A LOT of pixie dust to keep my mind straight, but I'm actually kind of excited about the possibilities this time.  Here goes! 

Heather


----------



## janmadre

hi! I'm janmadre, taking the challenge with my daughter. we both need to lose weight, but most important, there are health risks that run in our family. My mother, husband, and mother in law all are diabetic and have heart issues. our long range goal is to be able to take part in one of the 5k walk/run events at the world, so we are starting by walking our dogs around the neighborhood several days each week. they have a fenced yard, but love to get out on the leashes! thanks so much for giving us a place to find support!


----------



## lisam427

hi my name is lisa.  i would like to lose 50 pounds by august. i am significantly overweight. we r going 2 disney in sept.  ifigured with the weight off id be able to walk better. i plan on walking every day and following ww.   glad this is here.


----------



## MommyTaraLee

Hi!  My name is TaraLee.  I'm a 31 year old wife and mom to a beautiful 3 year old little girl.

At the end of December I decided to start running.  I completed the C25K program, but I'm still working on my endurance.  I can run (slowly) for about 1.5 miles or 20 minutes.  I finished my 1st actual race 5K 2 weeks ago in 39:23... 37 seconds better than my goal of 40 minutes!  My current running goal is the Rock & Roll Distance Run in Philadelphia in September....  13.1 miles isn't that bad.... right?!?!

I also started counting calories in early January...  I've lost 20 pounds so far.... and I'd LOVE to lose another 40 - 50 before our trip to Disney in the Fall!  

I'm excited to have more engouragement & accoutability in this!


----------



## MommyMcQueen

Hi! 

I'd love to join too!  I've lost 10 pounds since the beginning of the year, and just started a C25K yesterday.  It was tough but good - I made it through!  My goal is to lose 14 more pounds.  With the diet an exercise I have been doing, I lose about a pound a week, but hoping that doing to C25K will increase that a little.  I'd love to have this weight lost by June 1st, 14 pounds in 2 months would be a lot for me, considering it took me 3 months to lose the first 10!  Love the WISH forum and looking forward to being healthier and happier!


----------



## LoriABil

After seeing lots of cools "DIS WISH" clip art on the other forums and it peaked my interest.  I wasn't sure exactly what this was.  This is such a great way to get (and stay) motivated! I'm so glad I found this forum!

My name is Lori, and I am a almost 32 year old (25 days away...) Physical Therapist.  I know the What-to-Do's, the How-to-Do's and the Why-to-Do's, but for reasons I'm not ready to discuss here, I got depressed and ate...and stopped exercising.  And there you go...

But I am so ready to control my life again! And that starts with controlling my weight! I want to be around for my DS and DH for a long time, and good health is the best gift I can give myself!

My goal is to lose another 10 pounds by the end of May for DS's birthday party, then to lose another 40 pounds by October for our big trip to The World!


----------



## Peanut1200

Hi there! I would like to join you fine folks here in WISH world! 

I just turned 40 this past December, and I figured it was time for me to start getting serious about getting healthy. I don't really have a plan in mind - I guess that's why I'm here - for inspiration and tips! 

I'm married to a wonderful guy, who happens to be a fitness nut 
I have 2 step-children, one boy, 14 (also a fitness nut) - and one girl, 15, who is an absolute angel. 

So, I have people surrounding me who are completely supportive! 

This looks like a great group, and I am looking forward to "talking" to all of you soon!


----------



## albertamommyof4

I would love to join.
My name is Tammy and i am 34 years old and a SAHM of 4 ages 12,10,8 and 3.
I acutally started weight watchers (online) last firday and did my first weight in this morning and i am down 7.5 lbs ( i know a lot of water, but still a loss)

I need to loose weight so i am confortable with my self. I actually have a trip coming up to orlando florida on August and need a formal dress for one of the days so hopefully i will beable to feel comfortable in a nice dress by august.
Not sure if i can put the clippies up already or will it start from my weight today? 
Thanks
I am glad that there is somewhere to come to share and learn


----------



## MsCoz2000

I'm Dawn.  I'm 27 years old and I have gained back all the weight a lost after high school, and then some.  

My ULTIMATE goal is to loose 75 lbs.  But I would like to make smaller goals to get there.  

So right now my 1st goal is to loose 20 lbs. in 90 days (my 28th Birthday)

I have signed up for a MS walk next weekend (6 miles, but hey I walk waaaay more than that in Disney, right?!) and have joined WW (that is what I did after high school, so I know it will work for me)

I've decided to do this not only to be healthier, but so I can be happy with who I am as a person!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

It has been about 20 days since my first post where I laid down a challange to myself to lose weight and exercise in some way at least 3 days a week, moving up to doing something physical to push myself each day of the week.  Well, I figured that it is about time for an update.  

I have managed to lose 13 pounds over the last 2 weeks and my mom and I have begun walking every few days.  We alternate between walking a local park trail that is a mile each way, and walking the dogs.  It is definately helping!  I feel great after the walks.  

I figure updating my status on this challenge once a month will be about right, so see you all in May!


----------



## tksbaskets

Heather.Mohler said:


> It has been about 20 days since my first post where I laid down a challange to myself to lose weight and exercise in some way at least 3 days a week, moving up to doing something physical to push myself each day of the week.  Well, I figured that it is about time for an update.
> 
> I have managed to lose 13 pounds over the last 2 weeks and my mom and I have begun walking every few days.  We alternate between walking a local park trail that is a mile each way, and walking the dogs.  It is definately helping!  I feel great after the walks.
> 
> I figure updating my status on this challenge once a month will be about right, so see you all in May!



Good job!!


----------



## lomaha

Hi everyone, my name is Lori and I'm a 38 yr old mom of two great kids. My ds will be 16 and dd will be 12 this month. I just want to get healthier and lose some weight too. I would like to be in better shape for my Disney vacation in June and class reunion in July.  I think I will start by walking three days a week.


----------



## ebird08

Hi!  I'm so excited i found this thread!  I am hoping that, with support, I'll be able to lose...well, a lot of weight.    In the past I have set number goals but was told that maybe shooting for a percentage would be better/less intimidating.  Really, I'd just like to lose as much as humanly possible before my 30th birthday in August.  And, then, go from there.  Of course, my upcoming trip to WDW (on the DDP, of course) might make dieting more difficult.    So, as of right now my plan is to follow the WW points system and try to squeeze in some   and stay away from the mindless    We shall see...


----------



## tksbaskets

ebird08 said:


> Hi!  I'm so excited i found this thread!  I am hoping that, with support, I'll be able to lose...well, a lot of weight.    In the past I have set number goals but was told that maybe shooting for a percentage would be better/less intimidating.  Really, I'd just like to lose as much as humanly possible before my 30th birthday in August.  And, then, go from there.  Of course, my upcoming trip to WDW (on the DDP, of course) might make dieting more difficult.    So, as of right now my plan is to follow the WW points system and try to squeeze in some   and stay away from the mindless    We shall see...



Hang in the ebird08!  I'm back to WW too.  Got to journal...got to journal...


----------



## ebird08

tksbaskets said:


> Hang in the ebird08!  I'm back to WW too.  Got to journal...got to journal...



ah yes, the journal.  ugh.  i really should try to keep one...


----------



## mickeylove2

Hi everyone! My name is Sandy and I'm a junk food junkie. No just kidding, well, sort of anyway! lol I'm 28 and have 2 adorable girls- 9 & 7. My goal is just to stay active, eat wiser, exercise more, and get my girls into living a healthier lifestyle. 

My ultimate weightloss goal is 50 lbs. My DD9 is stick thin, but my DD7 is slightly chunky. I'm having a hard time with doing things as a family, so any sugestions are welcome. My biggest fear is while I'm encouraging my DD7 to slim down, I don't want my DD9 to end up too thin, or worse, end up suffering from an eating disorder. 

My plan is too walk/jog everyday while I'm at work and then every other evening with the kids. I want to follow the Couch to 5K layout, and someone gave me a link to an online weightloss journal- fitday. Anyone here use it? I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Auntie L.

Hi everyone!

I'm Linda from Massachusetts.  I'm a young-at-heart, crazy 54 yer old  !!  My goals are these:

1. Move to a healthy, lower carb diet that helps me get over my cravings for sweets and starchy food. I'm so much happier and have so much more energy when I eat this way.  I want to commit to it for good and feel great  all the time! 

2. Do vigorous exercise for at least 30 minutes EVERY day!  I do Leslie Sansone walking/weight lifting tapes.  I also want to start to do the Core Rhythms tapes to learn some dance moves!!  

3.  I'll be at WDW (home!) in late August!!  I'd like to be 20 lbs thinner by then!  

Great forum, guys!!  

Linda


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I am joining in.

My challenge:  Loose 60lbs and run a 1/2 marathon.

Plan: Do WW on my own (I have had success with this many times).  I cant 
       say completely on my own because my dh is joining me too.  I plan to  
       follow the C25K running program and then the C210K and then one of 
       the 1/2 marathon programs-to be determined.

When: Wt Loss- I am not setting a time limit for my wt loss...I think that is
                       what has failed me in the past.  Instead I will set mini  
                       goals.....every 5lbs.
1/2 Marathon- Spring of 2011.

Where:  Hopefully the disney princess 1/2 marathon.  Just have to figure out  
           some minor details.  If not  then I will settle for one closer to 
           home....the broad street run in philly.  Its only a 10 mile run.

I have started a wish journal.....check it out and help keep me motivated along my journey.


----------



## Disconsin Gal

Okay, so I'm in.  I've been participating in a biggest loser competition at work with success, so this will just be another way to keep me motivated. I have a lot of weight to lose (only about half of me, nothing too major) so this will be good motivation when my BL challenge is over in eight weeks. My biggest goal has been making healthier food choices, more fruits and veggies, and smaller portions. I need to get on the exercise band-wagon though, ergh.  I'm looking forward to motivational info from others too. Now to go add my participant icon to my signature!


----------



## jiminy.cricket

Count me in.  I'm 24 and new to the real world.  I was involved with sports in P.E. in high school, and a little bit in college, but since then I'm afraid I've only had the sporadic workout.  I want to be in shape, with more endorphins too.  It'll feel like Disney every day!  Haha.

My short-term goal is to successfully complete the C25K program.  My longer-term goals are to run the Walt Disney World Half-Marathon and eventually the full marathon.  We'll see how far I get!  Any tips for avoiding injury, shopping for gear, and eating appropriately are welcome!


----------



## SurferStitch16

Hello!!
I am interested in joining the WISH racing team.  I have ran in the World full two years ago, the Disneyland Half last year and the World Half this year.  I am going to be doing the Goofy next year and I wanted to join a team of some sort and I loved the shirts I saw people wearing on the course all three races and would love to be a part of it!! I want to get back in shape as work and life have caught up with me and I am sick of just sitting and am ready to be active again.  I plan to run at least 2 miles a day to get back into the shape that I want to be in.  I am so excited to have found WISH!!

Danielle


----------



## lizzyb5280

Okay, I'm in.  My name is Elizabeth, I'm about 5' 6'', and starting off at 220 pounds.  My long term goal weight is 150.  I just turned 30 last week, and after spending all of my teens and twenties overweight, I'm determined not to spend my thirties the same way.  I want to be a better role model for my daughter, plus I want more options when I try to buy Disney shirts!  My husband is also obese (6'2'', ~325), but despite his family history of losing his dad @ 44 to diabetes and a heart attack, I'm having a hard time getting him motivated.  However, I've decided I can't keep waiting on him to get me healthy.

I have several challenges to my weight loss.  For starters, I have both hypothyroidism and Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, both of which make it hard for me to lose weight at a hormonal level.  Also, I am a paraplegic and also have carpal tunnel syndrome, so my exercise options are limited.  I try to get out and "walk" with my daughter in the mornings whenever I can, but I know I'll have to do more if I really want to achieve my goals.


----------



## kimmay

Alrighty - After a big debate with myself (I'm much more of a lurker than a poster but am hoping this step forward will keep me motivated and accountable) - I'm in, determined to win the battle I constantly have with myself over needing to get healthy and then not doing it.
Short term goal - 10 lbs.
Long term goal - 10 lbs., 4 times 
My plan is simple - Eat less - Move more.  At least it sounds simple, yet here I am.
I have done Weight Watchers in the past and have had success with that so it is what I usually refer to when figuring out what to eat or avoid but really, I think keeping a food journal helps me the most.
OK - Here I go... off to a new healthier, happier me.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

I joined this thread several years ago, but as much as I *wanted* to lose weight, I just wasn't ready yet. I'm finally ready and off and running. I joined WW online last week and am loving it so far. I've also started walking at a track here in town and got a pedometer to count my daily steps. i want to lose 89 lbs and have given myself a timeline of 1 year. I can do it!


----------



## kolohe_lady

Hello everyone!

My goals are to lose a little bit of weight, gain some muscle, and eat much better than I have been.  Will be running my 3rd Disneyland Half in September, hoping to shave off 5-10 minutes from my time last year and look better in my pictures!


----------



## tiki23

I replied to this thread, well.... many months ago.... and was working on a weight loss/health gain program, but gave up after only 12 lbs, which of course I have gained back. 

Yesterday I signed up at a gym, tomorrow is my 1st consultation with a personal trainer and a nutritionist.  _Thursday_ I weigh in for the gym's 90-day Biggest Loser competition!   Two of my co-workers are signed up too and we are all excited! 

For myself, I will be happy if I am able to get in better shape and change my eating habits (to support life-long health) and lose at least 18 lbs during the competition, on the way to my goal of losing 45 lbs.  I know that the winners in the past contests at the gymn have lost 35 or more lbs, but I won't need the $500 prize to feel like a winner. 

The owner of the gym, Matt, was the 2nd season winner of The Biggest Loser TV show.

Wish me luck and lots of determination!


----------



## alisaheather

Hi Everyone! Well, I'm starting towards my goal of losing 50 lbs!  I'm keeping track of what I eat, and moving more.


----------



## jgive

I would like to accept the challenge.  I am looking to lose 15-20 pounds that I gained during pregnancy (which unfortunately ended in a second trimester miscarriage).  I thought training for the Wine & Dine half-marathon would be a great way to get the weight off and an excuse to get to WDW.  I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Deesknee

here I go.... hopefully I'll stick to it.

Between having a child at middle age, quitting smoking and a balance disorder which keeps me from doing most excercise  I've gained 55 pounds in 7 years. 20 of it in this last year.

So, I want to go down 6 - 8 pant sizes. apprx 55 lbs. That's long term - hopefully about 1 yr.

short term - I'd like to loose 25lbs by our WDW November trip.

I plan on cutting portions in 1/2. and walking everyday. starting with 1/2 mile working up to 2 miles.

Hopefully, checking in here weekly will keep me in check. 

Thanks everyone~

Dee


----------



## deanie

Count me in also. Again. Yes, I fell off the wagon but now I am getting back on. My goal is to lose 55 lbs. We are going to WDW at the end of Nov. and I hope I can lose at least 30 lbs by then. I have osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis so I cannot walk too much right now but I am hoping that losing weight will make my knees less painful. At this point, I will likely need to rent an ECV  and I really don't want to. I would like to say good luck to everyone but it is not luck that we need - just hard work and to stay focused on the end result. 

BTW, hubby just walked into our family room with a big bowl of popcorn - but I don't care, I am going to have an orange!!


----------



## whatcateydid

I'm in! I want to lose about thirty pounds in the long term, but right now I'm focusing on eating healthier and building my fitness and energy levels before my visit to WDW in August. I got into the habit of swimming a couple of times a week a few months ago and I really enjoyed it and felt the difference in my muscles, so I'm going to start swimming again as well as walking and eating better.


----------



## andeeNjoel

My DH and I are taking on the challenge together. 

We ran the EE 5K last week (our first run) and just signed up for the Marathon Weekend 1/2 Marathon. We will be running 13.1 miles to celebrate 14 years of marriage. 

Our goals aren't really about weight, but more about feeling physically fit. 

Training for the 1/2 marathon will hopefully keep me motivated (he already exercises regularly).


----------



## DisneyTaylors

My weight/health has been something that has really bothered me over the last few years.  I have lost alot of weight several times in my life using different diets and each time the weight came back and then some.  I turned 40 last year and started to think think that maybe I was just destined to be overweight my entire life.    I have noticed lately that my excess weight is starting to affect me as I have even less energy than I did before and I can feel my blood pressure rising. 

I desperately want to lose weight and get heatly for good not just for myself, but also for my family.  I want to spend as much time as possible on this planet with my wife and kids and being healthy increases those odds.  Just as importantly to me is setting a good example for my kids.  I want them to see what healthy living looks like and I am afraid that my bad habits are alreay affecting them a bit.  I truly want to turn things around but don't want to have to wait for me to hit rock bottom (heart attack, stroke, etc.) in order to get off my butt and do this.

So I'm going to give it a try.    My goal is to lose 100 pounds.  I know this will take some time so my short term goal is to try and lose 50 pounds by PCC 2.0.  I know it will be challenging but I also know how good I will feel once I start to see the benefits and I know that the support of a community can help keep you on track.  I will be posting soon once I have stocked the house with healthy food and have started my exercise program.  Wish me luck.  

- Bill


----------



## tksbaskets

Best of luck Bill!  We are all there with you working towards a healthier lifestyle


----------



## pennymike

OK...DH is the true DIS addict, but I stumbled across this thread.  Perfect!!!! 
So a year ago (July 2009) I got restless with my daily power walks, and started transitioning to running (who DOES that at age 38??)  At the same time, I did a WW free trial and used the points system to help me lose 28 pounds.  I went from a size 12 (pushing 14) to a 6.  I got BELOW my HS and College weight, and was NEVER in a size 6, or in great shape.  UNFORTUNATELY I have lapsed on my eating and regular workouts/runs, and gained back about 6 pounds over the course of the winter.  Now that summer has returned (I'm a teacher), I am trying to get motivated to get those 6 back off and a few more.  LOVE running, but have to keep at my training, or my knees rebel.  Hoping this WISH group can help motivate me to get back on program!  Thanks!   (OH...P.S.:  next Disney trip will be 11 day med cruise in August!....hope to be back in shape so I survive all the excursions!)


----------



## YodaGirl

I'm in!

Here's hoping to be as skinny as I was when I thought I was fat!  

And that will be in about 60 pounds...


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom

Okay I'm in. I tried JM b/c I love her on Biggest loser. However, I didn't got to the website as my way of avoidance. I had even joined one of the challenges and it didn't help. So I am hoping b/c of my renewed love of Disney and being on the boards, I will check in here more often!!
I really want to be under 200 by our trip in October. I've got 24 pounds to go! I have been trying to commit to walking/jogging in the am to do a couch to 5k program. So I am commiting to start that this week!! I am also going to do JM's Shred It DVD every other day! I am so sick of being overweight! Hopefully, I will stay motivated as that seems to always be my problem. I get great inspiration from Jillian's new show and Biggest loser! Wish I had the time to audition for that show.


----------



## lodgelady

I have tried to take the Wish challenge in the past, then abandoned it. After visiting the doctor and finding out that my cholesterol is very high and triglicerides through the roof- I am determined to get my numbers in check the natural way. I am in week 2 of my diet and exercise change and already feel better. Glad to have other Disers to join with in getting healthy!


----------



## honeymo78

I'm back to wish after a several year hiatus.  I reread my old journal from 2003-2004 and was amazed by what I had accomplished.  It really inspired me to come back.


----------



## DVCDan36

After having two knee surgeries, back injury, quit smoking, and spent the last 5 years taking night courses and online courses to graduate, I packed on the pounds.  Now I am working to take them off (sensibly).  
I've started to rework my diet, less soda (I know I should give it up), portion controll, and more exercise.  
I'll be glad to keep you all informed about my progress.


----------



## JenniBB

WOWZERS!   I'm amazed at how long this thread is! 

I am 42 years old.
I am 5 ft 2
Starting weight (Nov 2008): 192
Current weight: 160 
I want to weigh: 138.


I started South Beach "Phase 1" 2 days ago. I am already a regular exerciser, but my eating habits have prevented  me from losing the rest of my weight that I lost with WW.  I am TIRED of WW and want to try something different (South Beach) to get me going again.


----------



## KrazyPete

Hi there! 

I'm 37. I lost 60 pounds last year on the Atkin's diet with the help of a dear friend and DISer. But, now I've put some of it back on.

My goal is take that weight back off and push on down another 6 pounds to 190. That's a total of 21 pounds that I need to lose from where I am now. To do that I'm back on a 30g per day low carb diet. I'll try to drink more water. And, I've just finished week 1 of the "Couch to 5K" running plan. The C25K plan is a 9 week training program. I'd like to hit my target weight in that time and run a 5K race in the Fall. 

I'd love to participate in one of the Disney 5K races but I'm not sure if I'll be able to work that out.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I WISH TO DO A HALF MARATHON & Loss 30lbs

I will be 35 in a few weeks
180 lbs that is down from 195 in January
I can workout no problem, but I have major touble with the diet.
I have done WW


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Hi folks!

I have a *lot* of weight to lose.  I don't know if I have any other health problems as a result, I'm without health insurance for now so I haven't had a checkup in a few years.

I lost almost 50 lbs in the past couple years but since last summer I've put most of that back on.  Big stress eater, and there's been a whole lot of stress flying around over here!

I did c25k earlier this year and did a 5k in May (no, I didn't run the whole thing, but I finished it without any problems).  I got lazy again after that.

So what I'm trying to say is, count me in!  

My first couple steps are going to be getting my booty on the treadmill to walk daily and cutting way back on red meat, dairy, greasy food, and soda.  Hopefully then I can say bye-bye to my GI issues.

Anybody wanna be weightloss buddies?


----------



## stargazertechie

After losing 60 pounds and having major reconstrucitve surgery, it seems that I've put 50 of those pounds back on 

Starting today if a five year old couldn't read the label, the contents of the box or bottle will no longer be found in my house!  No more fast food, no more processed food, and no more slacking. 

I'm running the Goofy Challenge in January, and it's high time I get back to being healthy, thinner, and happier in time for my wedding next September!


----------



## TandLMommy28

I'm 28, 5'5" and currently 157 pounds but my cholesterol is THROUGH THE ROOF and I'm not sure why so I am on a seriuos diet right now not only for weight loss (I have a small frame and I don't think anything over 140 is healthy for me) but to get that cholesterol under control!

I have lost 7 pounds so far in my first week and a half on weight watchers. 

I take swim lessons daily with my kids (mommy & me class) and I walk on the treadmill 3 - 4 times a week.

I want to lose 11 more pounds before Disney (7.5 weeks) and another 10 pounds after Disney and before Christmas.


----------



## DisneyRN51207

I am so excited that I found this board.  I decided three weeks ago to be healthier and lose weight.  I was a regular runner this past spring (4.5 miles max) and stopped this summer due to the incredible heat.  I've started back onthe running routine and just registered for the Princess Half Marathon in February.  My husband isn't particularly supportive of the eating better portion of the lifestyle.  I started doing the grocery shopping and he always looks for yummy treats which now exist only in the form of apples, bananas, grapes, cherries, carrots, etc.  His attitude changed slightly when he got on the scale and saw that he lost 7 pounds.  I'm 25 and while I was pregnant they told me I had gestational diabetes.  I was still hyperglycemic when I was about 9 weeks postpartum.  They told me I have "prediabetes".  I've seen the awful things that diabetes can do to someone through my nursing career and I really don't want that to be me.  My daughter is the most beautiful, wonderful little person and I want to be here for her as long as I possibly can.  My weight as of weigh-in yesterday was 155.5 and I am 4'11".  I'd like to see the 130's (eventually).


----------



## snow_white's_mom

I'm 24 and have a few health problems.  I have lost 55 pounds over the past 2 years and would like to loose a lot more.


----------



## tksbaskets

snow_white's_mom said:


> I'm 24 and have a few health problems.  I have lost 55 pounds over the past 2 years and would like to loose a lot more.



What a great start to a healthier you!  Slow and steady wins the race.  My weigh in is Thursday and I hope that there is less of me.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Greenepona

I would like to get back on the WISH Wagon! I am going to try to lose weight by drinking my way up to 3L water a day, and eating 2 sensible meals a day, which I will cook for my self and freeze once a week. My biggest challenge is breakfast, because I am indecisive and picky when it comes to that meal. Once I obtain a new bike (mine was stolen) I plan to ride my bike whenever possible to work myself up to being ready for my Disney trip with my BF in less than 2 months!


----------



## plutogal

Happy to have found this thread. I was looking for some motivation! I'm a Disney runner and I'm trying to improve my diet and add strength training to my life! i'm 25 and I'm trying to lose some weight before my wedding in Feb!!


----------



## maggie madere

I'm 37, DH is 36.  I am 322 (down from a recent high of 345) and DH is 283 (down from a recent high of 295).  We are eating healthyer and going to the gym 5-6 days a week.  3-4 days of weight training and an hour or more of cardio a day.  We are going to WDW after Thanksgiving with y 18 month old nephew and I would love to be able to do a week without an ECV!  DH has an ambitious goal of being under 250.  I'm shooting for 290.


----------



## LJSRDH

Hi all!

I think this is so cool!  Thank you for posting (originally in 2003! crikey!)

I recently moved to NYC and am very active.  I seem to love foods that keep the pounds stuck to me in not so great places.  I'd like to lose 25-30 lbs and weight train since I do more cardio than anything!

Best of luck to all and I can't wait to see what's next!

Laura--new Dis-er, former lurker!


----------



## poochie

Count me in. After I check my BP at the local DS, it was way beyond the hypertension. I even double checked it and went to another site to check again. Yes, I am twice the woman I used to be.   


So, as of July 19th, I made a commitment to myself. Workout every morning, try to eat better (no easy task when my DH loves the non healthy foods. ) But he is trying. We stopped the unhealthy snacks he was always buying. We have not made any fried foods which he so loves. Lots of fish, and chicken, along with whole wheat breads and pastas. Try shopping for foods with low sodium. That is also a major chore. 

So each morning at 5:30 am I get up and do the Denise Austin Pilates for every body DVD. Let me tell you it is not as easy as it looks. But I am getting better at it. Anyone use her DVD's to reach their goals? Only missed once due to my DD who just had her baby needed me to go over and help her due to her not doing well and needed my help that day.

I even worked out the day the baby was born, Since they were picking me up at 4:30 am I got up at 3:15am. Talk about commitment.  

At this point I have lost 15 lbs. Just another 50lbs to go.

Wish me luck. They frustrating part is the first 5 lbs went so fast. The next 10 took weeks.

But I have a goal.


----------



## LJSRDH

I'm in too!  I work at a university in NYC and with the new semester starting, I'm starting this too.  I'm also going to TRY to at least train for the Princess 5K. I'd like to do the half-marathon....we'll see!


----------



## Clochette nordique

May 2011 will be our first Disney experience.  8 days at the Poly and then 4 day cruise on the Dream.  And for the first time, I will have to push DD11, whether in a special need stroller or in a wheelchair.  With her cerebral palsy and her autism, she just cannot walk that much 8 days in a row in this kind of a crowd.

Well, my other dream is to lose back these 20 pounds that keep coming back.

What I find so difficult, is that "it's not that much, what do I have to complain anyway?".  So since it's the third time I will do it, I feel so unmotivated, that I don't know how to take it anymore.  It's kind of:  "Well, I'm 48 after all, and I'm only 136 pounds (on a 5' 3" small frame), so why bother, this time?"

IT'S JUST THAT I, MYSELF, FEEL SO MUCH BETTER, 20 pounds LIGHTER!  It is also a lot easier to train and to figure skate and jump, 20 pounds lighter, even more at my age!  And since I train so much, I still look a lot better, 20 pounds lighter.  *But mostly, it's a health reason*: I live with both hypoglycemia, hypothyroid and some sort of myopathy, so I'm better keep these pounds off as long as possible.  Because in times of unbalanced hormonal health crisis, I put on a pound a week.  That's a lot, in a year.  So, I'm better work on prevention than work my ... off to go back to a healthier weight, again.  Last time my hormones went crazy, when I put 30 pounds in less than 25 weeks , I was already on a strict organic-food-no-sugar-lots-of-veggies-and-protein-diet-to-support-the-training, but it happened at the same time that I injured myself warming up 2 minutes before a skating competition.  (Luckily, it was my first ever injury.)  But it kept me from burning the pounds the hormones were putting on.  And writing this, I realize I'm still angry at the fact that I took 30 pounds on organic food! 

Because of my health condition, last spring, I accepted to participate in a medical 20 years study.  According to them, I am overweight.  My BMI is supposed to be under 25 and I scored 25,1.  Just enough to have the nurse look at me and even though I wear "Size 6", tell me I was overweight and needed to loose weight.  I was in shock , to say the least.  I asked her to really take a good look at me.  I asked to revise the score.  And she counted again, and said again, that my BMI was 25,1 - so the table said I was overweight.  I asked if "muscle" counted in the table and she repeated... 

But this time, in my head, I hear that side of me saying:  "Why do you make all that fuss for only 20 pounds, at your age?"  And I'm back to square one.  Never, ever, been that ambivalent about my weight.

So I hope, I wish, I visualize, I am doing my best every day.  Starting today.  One day at a time.  This thread being my witness of both my ambivalence and my knowledge I have to do this one more time.

And I guess, this is when I have to let the pixie dust work!


----------



## LJSRDH

Clochette nordique said:


> May 2011 will be our first Disney experience.  8 days at the Poly and then 4 day cruise on the Dream.  And for the first time, I will have to push DD11, whether in a special need stroller or in a wheelchair.  With her cerebral palsy and her autism, she just cannot walk that much 8 days in a row in this kind of a crowd.
> 
> Well, my other dream is to lose back these 20 pounds that keep coming back.
> 
> What I find so difficult, is that "it's not that much, what do I have to complain anyway?".  So since it's the third time I will do it, I feel so unmotivated, that I don't know how to take it anymore.  It's kind of:  "Well, I'm 48 after all, and I'm only 136 pounds (on a 5' 3" small frame), so why bother, this time?"
> 
> IT'S JUST THAT I, MYSELF, FEEL SO MUCH BETTER, 20 pounds LIGHTER!  It is also a lot easier to train and to figure skate and jump, 20 pounds lighter, even more at my age!  And since I train so much, I still look a lot better, 20 pounds lighter.  *But mostly, it's a health reason*: I live with both hypoglycemia, hypothyroid and some sort of myopathy, so I'm better keep these pounds off as long as possible.  Because in times of unbalanced hormonal health crisis, I put on a pound a week.  That's a lot, in a year.  So, I'm better work on prevention than work my ... off to go back to a healthier weight, again.  Last time my hormones went crazy, when I put 30 pounds in less than 25 weeks , I was already on a strict organic-food-no-sugar-lots-of-veggies-and-protein-diet-to-support-the-training, but it happened at the same time that I injured myself warming up 2 minutes before a skating competition.  (Luckily, it was my first ever injury.)  But it kept me from burning the pounds the hormones were putting on.  And writing this, I realize I'm still angry at the fact that I took 30 pounds on organic food!
> 
> Because of my health condition, last spring, I accepted to participate in a medical 20 years study.  According to them, I am overweight.  My BMI is supposed to be under 25 and I scored 25,1.  Just enough to have the nurse look at me and even though I wear "Size 6", tell me I was overweight and needed to loose weight.  I was in shock , to say the least.  I asked her to really take a good look at me.  I asked to revise the score.  And she counted again, and said again, that my BMI was 25,1 - so the table said I was overweight.  I asked if "muscle" counted in the table and she repeated...
> 
> But this time, in my head, I hear that side of me saying:  "Why do you make all that fuss for only 20 pounds, at your age?"  And I'm back to square one.  Never, ever, been that ambivalent about my weight.
> 
> So I hope, I wish, I visualize, I am doing my best every day.  Starting today.  One day at a time.  This thread being my witness of both my ambivalence and my knowledge I have to do this one more time.
> 
> And I guess, this is when I have to let the pixie dust work!



Clochette....my very best to you and know that you are not alone!  I a frustrated with our shared ambivalence.  Sending pixie dust to you and your family for a spectacular trip!


----------



## yeehaw

Hi, I'm a Disney addict and new to the Dis boards, trying to get oriented! My goal is to be able to do the Princess 1/2 in 2012 (or the Wine and Dine 1/2 the same year) and to loose about 80 lbs. I'm trying to stay off the scale and focus more on the positive, namely that the sooner I can trot that 13 miles, the sooner my hubby has to take me back to Disney!


----------



## Alexander2010

I'm male, 5'7" and 225 and have yoyoed over the last 5 years. i find the biggest problem comes when we go to WDW for 7-10 days and the day driving to and the day driving home. we usually eat with DDP. and fast food on the way home. by the time i get home we have not worked out for over a week and a half. so that becomes two weeks, then a month and the next thing you know your back in WDW and you have put on 20-40 pounds heavier and fell like poo. then you come back home from that trip determined to loss the weight again.

This time i'm determined to loss it again. I'm hoping staying in a DVC hotel i will take advantage of the gyms.

Here is to hoping i loss 50 pounds by Aug 2011!


----------



## leanne11

oh god.... getting ready to start... nov 2011 dis trip...most concern of mine.........want to look and feel comfortable w/ seat belt (plane)....
see other people slip it on and wow..... just want that....
just had a baby ...well he just turned 1 yr... so have belly baby fat to get rid of...need alot of help...encouragement...thanks...good luck to all....let me get my siggys set..........  need magic


----------



## Michele1377

Hi all - I've been lurking on the DIS boards since we came home from our Parks/Cruise vacation the end of August. I saw the Biggest Loser 2010 Challenge in a signature line on the cruise boards and was inspired to look for your group. Count me in - I will report my weight with the weigh in on Friday

Michele


----------



## chwgmjay

Hi. I'm 30, and have decided I for sure need to lose some weight. According to the charts, I need to lose about 100 lbs. When I was young, I was really thin, etc. Around the time I turned about... 19-20ish I started picking up bad eating habits. I work overnight in a rather stressful job. We get food discounts from local pizza joints, so I usually eat pizza or fast food pretty frequently. I like to walk, but haven't done it as much as I should lately. My goal right now is 15 lbs (hopefully before my trip to Disney World in December, where I'm sure I'll gain 1/2 of it back), and then I'll go from there, with the long term goal of the whole 100 lbs.


----------



## tsme

I need to lose 20lbs. I gained 20lb when I started homeschooling my children a couple of years ago, before that I was slim & in shape. I work out 4 days a week using weights & cardio. But my problem is food. I eat junk, lots of junk. My children won't eat diet food & I guess I just got tired/lazy of fixing multiple meals, so I eat junk instead. 
But we're going to DW in 3 months & I'd like to not have to worry about fitting in clothes, jelly rolls popping over my waistband, & cringing when I look back at the pictures. So I'm in, I'm going to try.

Any advice on quick (I hate veggies) meals would be appreciated. Maybe I'll actually lose the excess with db's help.


----------



## Dina Monster

For me the challenge will be to continue to do races well into next year.  I just started running for fun in September.  I have to say for a 27 years old I'm very pleased with myself.  I have been working out 4 to 5 times a week for the past 3 years.  I eat healthy and try to cook home meals often.  I eat around 4 to 5 meals a day all small portions mind you.  

I want to continue to run and I want to hopefully attend a Group Fitness Instructor class next Feb.  I also want to begin competing in fitness competitions next year.  So that's 3 goals.  Right now the running and the Group Fitness Instructor seem a little bit easier to achieve.


----------



## jalferes

I'm 54 and went from 211 to 154 as of this morning doing Atkins - so even if your old it can be done - I am 4 pounds from my goal and I just splurged and had a chocolate chip cookie because the Pats pulled it off - Can't wait for my next disney trip having so much energy and my back feeling so much better !!


----------



## Smiling Tink

Count me in! I need to lose 40 pounds. I would like to lose it by my birthday in September. I will start eating healthy, walking on my treadmill, doing the exercise videogames on XBox, and no longer sitting on my behind playing the "Ville" games on Facebook.


----------



## Rora

I'm in!!

I am currently 5'9" and 175 pounds. I used to be in the 140-145 range. College did me wrong  and I haven't been kind to my body since.

Looking forward to getting in shape!


----------



## ariamac

7 weeks until we arrive in Disney World 

... and so, I have 7 weeks to tone up! Well, I hope to get into the habit of a healthier lifestyle and maintain better eating habits and ACTUALLY use my gym membership!

I'm 5'4 1/2 and about 140lbs... my measurements are 36-30-39. I don't care much about the weight... just need to loose the flab and would love to get down to 35-27-38... so I want to lose about 5 inches.

As of tomorrow, I'll be starting the gym (again)... haven't gone in about 2-3 months, but I loved it when I went... it just got really cold and snowy and well, it's a lot more comfortable staying on the couch wrapped in a blanket 

My eating habits have kinda taken a turn for the worse over the holidays because I did a lot of baking and, I love food.

I am going to control portion sizes and eat half of what BF eats... well, try to. I am going to cook more of my food instead of going out (that will save some extra $$$ too ).

Essentially, I'd like to fit into my clothing better, specifically a new dress I bought... once I lose some inches, it'll fit PERFECTLY!

Here's to being accountable!


----------



## luvthemouse71

I had lost 13 pounds and have hit the wall. But, I fell off the wagon too. I just got myself an exercise cycle so I'm back on. I have exactly 4 months until my next trip.


----------



## elmonshea

Hey all


Ready to start taking the WISH challenge. 
I need the extra motivation.  Tired of feeling bad and never having any energy.  Instead of looking at it as a diet, I am looking at it is as getting healthy and when the weight comes off, great no pressure to be thin, just healthy.  Want to feel better and that in return will make all the difference to me. Started walking cycling 3 weeks ago going to start running at the beginning of Feb.  Trying to take it slow to big up strength.
Going to sign up for the 1/2 Marathon 2012 as soon as registration begins....
So excited about my new journey!


----------



## stitchfan18

Hi all!
I took my first steps toward a healthier life last year when I started running. I trained all year, and ran about 15 races, including my 1st 1/2 marathon! You'd think I'd have lost some weight in the process, but I only lost about 5 pounds total.
I'm at the very top of the healthy weight range for my height, so I'm determined to start eating healthier and continue running to lose at least 10 pounds.


----------



## darthspud

I'm finally ready to really take to control. I am starting today by going to the gym. I'm going to try the couch to 5k with hopes to compete in the wine and dine half marathon in sept/oct... 

I'm also going to do run/walk to the world for my trip in August I have 1360 miles to run/walk!


----------



## theatregrl04

Hey Everyone!

I'm ready to do this wish challenge thing. 
My short term goal is to learn more about how I need to get healthy and lose weight, along with making sure I get enough protein and Iron! (and other nutrients too, those are just the 2 I am paying super attention to)
My long term goal is to lose about 50 pounds. But I want to make sure that it is a lifestyle change that I can stick with, so I know it may take a long time!
I've been tracking food and exercise on myfitnesspal for a few weeks, and its been great for me!
I'm also in a jazz class which is soooo much fun!
And I'm a 20 year old college student.


----------



## KimRaye

RE-joining!  Here's to everyone's success!


----------



## corbett744

I think this is a great idea.  My goal is to get into better conditions.  Also loose some weight, but mostly fitness.  I'm been out of commission with a fracture, so my first step is to start walking.


----------



## eva

Hi, Eva here! I definitely would like to take the challenge! I am starting at 168 pounds and would like to be at 135 by my daughters wedding in August. I have a thyroid disorder that has put this wieght on me for about 5 years now. Before that I was normally pretty average sized. So losing this weight is going to take a combination of exercise and a healthy diet. My doctor said it will be tough, but it can be done. So I am dedicating myself to:

1. at least 5 workouts a week (2 days with weight training)
2. 1,400 to 1,600 calories a day
3. making myself move more during the day 
4. training for my very first 5K run in May


----------



## dawn8179

I'm ready to get healthy again.  I have 30 pounds that I need to lose.  I had lost 10 by starting to run but stopped for a couple of months and gained those pounds back.  I have been in two local 5Ks the past year and would really love to do the princess half marathon in 2012. So my plan is to train for the half marathon and lose some weight in the process.


----------



## mhconley

x


----------



## Princess/es19

I'm very new to the board, but am a longtime lurker, lol. I would love to be a W.I.S.H. member.
I am planning my first trip to the world in September, and at about 180 lbs on a 5'2" frame, my long term health goal is to lose 50 lbs. 
But by the trip I just want to be able to walk at least 5 miles a day without feeling it.  

DH and I just got a puppy, a Golden Border Collie (1/2 golden retriever, 1/2 border collie. She was free needing a home.)  He has a LOT of energy so I spend my day mostly following around the house trying to keep him out of trouble, and when he has all his shots I plan on taking him for gradually longer and longer walks.  

DH and I also stopped eating out/fast food (easiest way to afford the trip in the first place)

So, for September I want to lose 20 lbs, but I don't want to focus on weight loss, just upping my stamina so I can keep up with my very fitDH. And look good for the pictures lol!


----------



## mamacate

Hi all,

I'm in.  My goal is to complete the c25k program and to run/walk a 5k in the beginning of May. I won't be through the program by then, but I know I can do a 5k, just not running the whole way.

If I make it to this goal, I am hoping to follow it up with a race at Disney.  The Princess Half Marathon seems like a lofty goal, though it would be fun.  More realistically, I think the F&W event has a 10K, so maybe I'll try to do that.

One step at a time...

Cate


----------



## hmdelf

I would love to join this! I am at 208 pounds right now. An all time high with the exception of pregnancy which toped out only a bit higher. My goal is to be down to 150 before my next Disney trip which I believe is April 2012.

I am starting the C25K plan and plan on adding Zumba and walking as well. Focusing on veggies and fruits and whole grains deleting as much processed foods as I can.
~Heather


----------



## NitroStitch

I've lost 52 pounds on Jenny Craig so far, and I have about 20 more to reach my goal weight.  I'm currently working on the Couch to 10K program with my iPhone app and I've signed up for the WDW Half Marathon for 2012.  I feel better than I have in more than 10 years, and I'm hoping I can keep the momentum going for reaching my goal weight and then maintaining or possibly even losing more than that, as long as it's done in a sane, healthy manner.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I'm here to announce my commitment to get healthier, especially by starting a regular exercise regimen and hopefully shedding some more of the extra weight that I have always carried. I want to feel good and be a good example to others, especially my son. I'm 5'9" and want to initially shed another 20 pounds, but eventually I would like to shed another 20-30 after that.  I don't look my weight as I am a taller female and am well-proportioned;  That stated, this extra weight has to go as I am feeling pain at times in my knees, hips and ankles, so it is really time to do this!  One day I'd like to participate in a WDW run, but that is a much farther goal, I think.

I got back on the Wii today to do yoga/stretching and some strength training.  I was cringing to think what my scores would be but was pleased that I have lost 8 pounds since I was last on it, more than six months ago.  Also, my Wii age dropped to 28...since I'm 41 I was really pleased but I think that was grossly exaggerated!!!  

Also, finally we are having better weather here and so I started the C25K program today.  My son (12) and I are doing it together; a way for me to make sure individual fitness becomes entrenched in his lifestyle (he plays soccer and likes other sports) and for me to stay committed and for both of us to have a personal cheerleader.  Unfortunately, we only got about half-way through before it started pouring rain (curse you weather-forecaster!!)  I hope that we can head back out soon as it looks like it is starting to brighten up out there.  I expect I will need to repeat week 1 at least once as I have never been much of a runner.  I really like to walk and can sustain a fairly fast pace when walking, but running is a real  challenge for me.

So glad that I found this area of the Disboards...I need some support and I'm willing to give that to others.  I've always been one to champion other people's goals but not ask others to champion mine or to even share my own goals.  This is a place where I can definitely start to do this within my own comfort zone!


----------



## Mom of 3 Princesses

I need to lost 10 lbs and train for my second marathon.


----------



## Bamavalentyne

I will be going to Disney World in March of 2012 with my daughter, her husband and my 5-year-old grandson, Luke. I have over 100 pounds to lose and the Disney trip is my major motivation. I want to be able to keep up with that 5-year-old and not slow the rest of the family down. 

I plan on using Weight Watchers, and my goal is to lose 70 pounds.  If I lose more, that will be a major bonus! I will start a journal thread in a few days.

Charlene


----------



## bellebookworm9

I am taking the challenge! I tried once before and that didn't last very long. But I just joined the Biggest Loser Summer 2011 challenge and that should be a good motivator. 

I have no idea what my weight is right now, but I know it's over 200 lbs. I have always been slightly overweight, but when I started college in Fall '09, I gained the freshman 15 and then some. 

I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome which is a weight-double edged sword. Weight can cause PCOS but PCOS can also make it difficult to lose weight, but I'm going to try my hardest! 

We're going back to Disney in October and I want to wear a bikini to Stormalong Bay, darn it!


----------



## Cin

I'm in. Only a little weight to lose, around 20 lbs. but I really want to be in the best shape I've even been in in my life. I realized I wasn't too far out of shape on our last trip to WDW and I wore DH out as I led us through the parks at warp speed to reach desired destinations before the rest of the crowds. I have an on the feet all the time 12 hour a day job so being on the go in no big deal, but eating poorly and making the right choices is. When pressed for time after a long hard day it is easier to dine out and grab fast food than eat at home or choose healthier options. But, I've gotta get serious and so I'm in too.


----------



## Dustin & Shelby's Mom

I have been on NutriSystem for the last four months and have lost 47#s so far but with summer coming it is getting harder to stay focused.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tksbaskets

Dustin & Shelby's Mom said:


> I have been on NutriSystem for the last four months and have lost 47#s so far but with summer coming it is getting harder to stay focused.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



WOW good work!  You have done so well you are an inspiration.


----------



## Dustin & Shelby's Mom

Quote:

WOW good work! You have done so well you are an inspiration. 




Thank you!  I wish I could say I have reached my goal, but I am not quite half way.  I guess it was way too many years holding onto the weight from my kids, but one is in college and the other is a junior. Time to get started so I can be around to see the grandkids years from now.


----------



## tksbaskets

Dustin & Shelby's Mom said:


> Quote:
> 
> WOW good work! You have done so well you are an inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I wish I could say I have reached my goal, but I am not quite half way.  I guess it was way too many years holding onto the weight from my kids, but one is in college and the other is a junior. Time to get started so I can be around to see the grandkids years from now.



So true!  My sons are 20 so that baby weight not coming off has long sailed as an excuse  You have a great attitude~


----------



## dsnymom72

I just rejoined WW today and will take all the support I can get.


----------



## ctink23

dsnymom72 said:


> I just rejoined WW today and will take all the support I can get.



I also just rejoined WW and would love support, too! Trying to lose to 20 lbs by my (potential) January 2012 trip!


----------



## Maridw

I need something to get myself motivated to lose some weight.  I am tired of being tired.  I have put on 20 pounds in the last 2 years and am having problems.

My ankles hurt constantly, I can't motivate myself to do things because they hurt.  I take dance (except during the summer) and now I am not interested in that.  Plus when I had blood work done a couple months ago, my bad cholesterol is up.  I know it has to do with my weight.

I started the change 2 years ago and so I am now on a hormone patch.  This is one of the reasons that I started putting on weight plus I quit smoking a year ago April.  I have terrible chocolate cravings or sweet cravings in general.

Unfortunately I am a very picky eater.  I don't eat vegetables or salads at all.  Since I am not working, I really can't join a weight loss program.  

Can anyone give me ideas on what to do to get myself motivated?


----------



## DisneyKim68

Count me in for the challenge.  I've been  overweight and out of shape for far too long.  It's time to take control of my life!


----------



## JacquiBee

Yeah, that's my goal.  I have used WW two or three times, usually quit due to financial constraints.  Now, I've just quit again and am looking for something else to motivate me to continue on my healthy life path!  

I'd like to lose over 50 lbs and be fit...And the journey begins today.


----------



## Adlergray

hey y'all This past sept I had my second child and gain 80lbs I have lost 35lbs of it but still working on the last 1/2 and its just not happening. So hopefully this will make me a bit more accountable. I have been using the lose it app which I love and trying to throw some work outs in. I now have 40 days to my trip so I would love to lose 10lbs before we go so I can at least fit in to my old fat cloths Wish me luck


----------



## wendydarling826

I'm jumping in with both feet!  I am in week 6 of reinventing myself as a healthy, active person.  I've lost 12.8 pounds and am feeling dramatically better already.  I'm using the resources and plan at sparkpeople.com.  I don't use their meal plans, I create my own but use their tracking system to ensure the right calories and nutrients every day.  I'm walking and doing strength workouts at home and will join a gym in September.  My ultimate goal is to participate in a Disney Princess half-marathon.  It's a dream I've had for a long time and never had the courage to say out loud, but now I'm saying it OUT LOUD - I WILL GET THERE!


----------



## zianha

I started yesterday (again) with exercising. I originally started in May trying to do the Couch to 5K so that I can work my way up to the Princess 1/2 marathon in February but I broke a toe, then started having severe ankle, knee and shin pain once my toe was better and I was able to run again!

I know my ankle and knee problems are aggravated by my weight! I had to have a complete hysterectomy about a year and a half ago and have gained 70 POUNDS in that year and a half since!!! 

I'm ready to get healthy and be around for my kids!!! Hope I can find motivation from you all when I have those "bad days"


----------



## SoScary'09

I've finally decided that it's time for a lifestyle change, so I'm in as well. I've been negligent and have gained some weight, and the goal is not just to lose the 18lbs ahead of me, but to change my overall lifestyle and just eat and live better overall.

*Therefore:* Starting now I'm not going to be eating out at work anymore. At all. Not only does help my health but it helps out my wallet too. I'm also learning to eat more fruits and veggies and to steer clear of the tv dinners and fatty snacks. This also saves more money at the grocery store!

I think posting here and keeping in touch will definitely keep me motivated. In the past I've tried to lose weight just to lose it, but made no real commitments to lifestyle changes and just gained it all back. I'm turning 27 this year and am really starting to feel the difference in my ability to burn stuff off. 

So here we go! Subscribing and pleased to meet you all!


----------



## XIAOJIAO

is a good idea!i like it !best wishes for everydody!do you know china?beautiful state!


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

I started my re-invention on 7/7 at 192 lbs. Today I'm at 184. My dr put me on a 1200 calorie diet, due to disintegrating knees. I use myfitnesspal.com and iphone app to track my calories! My goal weight is 142.

Yesterday my hubby and I took the dog for a walk, and we will try to go a little further each time. It would help if it wasn't 90 degrees with 100% humidity!

I'm on my 20th day, and making healthier choices is becoming a habit. I'd really like to loose 30lbs by the time I go see the Mouse in November!

Thanks, Ladies, for all the inspiration!


----------



## jaelless

looks like this thread started eight years ago. That is amazing. Just curious is anybody still here that was from back then?   Any way I have decided I want to join W.I.S.H. if that is ok will everybody. I am inspired and motivated by quiete a few things. My kids, because I want to live to see them grow up and who they become. I want to be a grandmother because that looks like lots of fun LOL Next year I am planning to take my DD  to Disney World for her fist trip. She will be turning 3 and I want to be able to keep up with her and go on all the rides she wants to try. I also have a DS  who is soon to be 16 and I don't want to be embarrassment to him in any way. And last but not least I want to look good for the man I am going to marry.   so you should see me making the occassional post in here when I actually think I can contribute something worthwhile to read.


----------



## TheMovieJunkie

This is a great idea! I just booked a trip to Universal and Disney in October and need to get myself in healthier shape for all the walking.

I had lost 13 lbs. at the beginning of the year, then pretty much maintained since then.  My goal is to walk daily and get myself geared for October!!!  Last time I did Disney (in 09), I was in pain each and every night.  I am determined to help myself a little bit, lose some weight, and most of all be ready this time.

Looking forward to joining WISH!!!


----------



## DisMomJill

So happy to find this!  In 2005, I lost about 45 pounds doing WW.  Kept it off for almost a year until I started travelling a lot for work.  Living in a hotel away from friends and family really took its toll.  Ended up gaing it all back, plus a lot more.  While I was pregnant with my DD, I didn't gain any weight, mainly because I was sick for the whole 9 months.  6 weeks after she was born, I was down about 35 pounds.  2 years later, that weight is back.  I'm hovering right at the same weight I was at when I got pregnant.

This is my plan:
1.  Join WW online, even though DH and I are trying to have baby.  If I get pregnant, I will cancel my membership and use SparkPeople to journal my food and exercise.
2.  Take breaks 2-3 times a day to walk for about 10 minutes.
3.  WiiFit while watching television in the evenings after DD is in bed.
4.  Portion control!!!!
5.  Journal all food, honestly!!!!

I'm planning to weigh tomorrow morning, but I'm going to start the healthier eating right now!  Will try to create a journal today or tomorrow.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

Good afternoon ladies!

Well either my scale or the dr's office scale was off.. so, as of today, I've actually lost 7.7 lbs, not the 11 that I thought. 

However, Ill take the almost 8 lbs, bc it's as much as a gallon of water weighs, and to me, that's good enough!

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## AwfullyBigAdventures

I'll join the challange! I've gained about 20 lbs this past year because I have been eating out far too much. I have been working so hard, I am often too tired to cook when I come home, so I do take out or freezer meals and they have taken their toll. My goal is to eat more home cooked, well balanced meals. It wont be an easy adjustment for me, so if anyone has good ideas on fast and still healthy meals, please let me know!


----------



## *Seanaci*

I'm climbing on board. 

I need to lose weight for my health (always tired, sit quite a lot being a SAHM, and just have low self esteem about myself). Plus, we're going to Disneyland in Dec 2012 and I would like to be down to a size 14 or 16 if possible in that time (right now I'm in a 22/24 UGH!).

Anywho. I'll be doing loads of walking (I have a step counter which I've used every day since I bought it) both with a DVD and on a treadmill. Hoping in about 6 months I can feel fit enough to try C25K. But, that will depend on my foot (I've had issues with my left ankle for about a year; was diagnosed with achilles tendonitis last year and just haven't been able to get it completely under control). 

Anyway. That's me!  Really looking for help and motivation/reminders to walk every day. I am on facebook and twitter if anyone is interested. Thanks!!


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

*Seanaci* said:


> I'm climbing on board.
> 
> I need to lose weight for my health (always tired, sit quite a lot being a SAHM, and just have low self esteem about myself). Plus, we're going to Disneyland in Dec 2012 and I would like to be down to a size 14 or 16 if possible in that time (right now I'm in a 22/24 UGH!).
> 
> Anywho. I'll be doing loads of walking (I have a step counter which I've used every day since I bought it) both with a DVD and on a treadmill. Hoping in about 6 months I can feel fit enough to try C25K. But, that will depend on my foot (I've had issues with my left ankle for about a year; was diagnosed with achilles tendonitis last year and just haven't been able to get it completely under control).
> 
> Anyway. That's me!  Really looking for help and motivation/reminders to walk every day. I am on facebook and twitter if anyone is interested. Thanks!!



HI! Good luck with your weight loss! I've still got 37lbs to go, so I'll be here awhile! PM me your fb info so I can add you!


----------



## SoScary'09

Just checking in with the thread. Hard to believe but my home scale says I've lost 9lbs already. It may be off and more like 7, but it's great to see that I'm already making progress. What a difference just eating a healthier lunch makes 

What's really the crazy part is that I'm not starving all the time like I'd thought I'd be. I've found out there's plenty of healthy foods out there that can still fill you up! Best wishes for everyone's weekend!


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

SoScary'09 said:


> Just checking in with the thread. Hard to believe but my home scale says I've lost 9lbs already. It may be off and more like 7, but it's great to see that I'm already making progress. What a difference just eating a healthier lunch makes
> 
> What's really the crazy part is that I'm not starving all the time like I'd thought I'd be. I've found out there's plenty of healthy foods out there that can still fill you up! Best wishes for everyone's weekend!



WAY TO GO!!


----------



## Princess Mindy

I'm officially joining this challenge. I'm on weight watchers and have lost 42 pounds so far, but I have another 40 to go for my ideal weight. Although my vacation is right around the corner, I hope to balance the intake by lots of activity. 

Wish me luck! And best W.I.S.H.es to everyone else in the challenge.


----------



## SoScary'09

Thanks so much NOLA! After this coming Monday's weigh in I'm already going to be a third of the way there. This is the first time I've ever weighed myself weekly too. I used to think ignorance was bliss and never wanted to think about it, but it really keeps you focused and motivated!  Now that I'm doing this I can't believe I went through my entire life only getting weighed at doctor visits 



Princess Mindy said:


> I'm officially joining this challenge. I'm on weight watchers and have lost 42 pounds so far, but I have another 40 to go for my ideal weight. Although my vacation is right around the corner, I hope to balance the intake by lots of activity.
> 
> Wish me luck! And best W.I.S.H.es to everyone else in the challenge.



AWESOME JOB on your 42lbs!!!  Have fun on your trip and don't worry, you'll be walking so much and staying so busy that things will surely balance out. And if not, don't fret about it too much. It's your vacation after all! 

We actually have a ton of ADRs so I've been thinking about how to handle those too. I suppose the key will have to be moderation. No way I'm gonna be at WDW and not get my hands on a dole whip! I just won't go overboard.


----------



## charjo

I just started back to school, and always fall in feet first, running as fast as I can.  I teach foods and am around food all day.  I plan on starting the Monday after labor day.  I want to plan ahead for meals and snacks, eat out less, and exercise more.  I am really involved in school and everything gets shuffled aside for school and my daughter and dh.  I need to focus on me again, and would love to go back to Disney in July feeling skinny and sexy!

Charjo


----------



## charjo

Okay, I posted here yesterday and did not see it show up.  Maybe I did something wrong when I posted --- I dunno.  I plan on starting the monday of Labor day.  I would like to lose about 60 lbs. by the time I go to DW in July of next year.  I want to give up Diet Cokes, and drink more water.  I plan on exercising more (knee is really acting up so this will be a HUGE challenge), and eating healthier


----------



## suzysharp

Ok I'm more of a reader then a poster but I am going to try to be more active! 

My dad died at the end of July from non-Hodgkins Lymphoma but was plagued with health problems for years due to diabetes and being overweight. I don't want the same thing to happen to me so before he died I promised him that I am going to get in shape by training and running in the Tinkerbell 1/2 Marathon in DL and will have my husband and mom there to cheer me on and he was really happy about this. So this is my goal Wishers, I've been taking walks at lunch 3-4 days a week and I've started running 2-3 days a week. I'm nervous about the 16 min requirement but I hope I can do it. I also plan to try to lose ~20% of my weight so we'll see how that works! I look forward to chating with many of you!


----------



## SoScary'09

*@charjo:* Welcome and good luck! Be sure to take it easy with your knee though! 

*@suzy:* My condolences to your Dad. WOW what a great goal! I've always admired marathon runners. I don't see how they do it. I'd probably pass out in the first mileXD Walking on lunch is a great idea. I really should do that more often!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SoScary'09

Weigh in is today! I'm a bit nervous since this weekend ended up being a little tricky and I sort of over indulged When I'm on my usual work week routine I am A+ awesome about it, but aaarrrgh the weekends!

I think this is going to be my next big hurdle. Social settings are my weakness


----------



## zianha

I hadn't updated my progress in a while, but I'm kind of frustrated because I injured my Achilles tendon while jogging and now I've spent the past couple of weeks either unable to walk very well, much less job! 

I've been using my stationery bike, and doing strenth exercises but it's been a rocky road! I've gotta find a way to get some exercise until my heel improves....


----------



## reyasmommy

*Hello.

My name is Deanna.    Im a 33 year old Stay at Home Mom living in Lakewood Colorado.    I have two beautiful children.   Reya is 5 years old ((Started Kindergarten last week))  and Jayden is 21 months old.    My DH and I just celebrated our 10 year wedding anniversary in June.     Hes a wonderful husband and father who works hard as an investment broker so that Im able to stay at home and raise our children.     Money is tight with us  only having one income, be we manage to make it work to the best of our ability.

Im thrilled that I found this thread and am hopeful that I will make some new friends who can keep me on track and motivate me to a better life.     

Loosing weight for me isnt just about a number on a scale, but a BUNCH of different things.   I probably have a list of several hundred reasons why I need and want to loose weight.   Both BIG and small.  

In time as I get to know some of you maybe Ill be able to get more personal with my weight problem issues and history.   

In the meantime heres my goals/plan

My LONGTERM goal is to loose  120-130 lbs.    Yep!!!!!   THAT IS A LOT!!!!!!!!   I need as much help and support as I can get.  

My first goal is to loose  a minimum of 30 lbs before I leave  on my trip to DLR in November.   ((If youre bored check out my PTR.    The picture I have posted of myself  on my PTR is not the most recent.   It was taken on my last DLR trip.    That is what I want to look like when I return to DLR!!) 

ANYWAY

I have already lost 10 of those 30 lbs and have another 20 to go.    If its at all possible for me to loose more weight I will be ecstatic, but for the time being Im happy with 20.    My knees and feet will be thanking me.     I hate the way I feel after walking around the parks all day.   My whole body hurts because of all the extra weight I have to carry around..   Im hoping to return to WDW sometime in 2012 with a whole new body.  

AUGUST/SETPEMBER PLAN to loose 10 LBS. (MIN.)


1.	Walk.    Starting this week.   I will start out at 10 minutes and work       my way up.   Every week Ill up it another 2minutes.    
	**this might not seem like a lot to some people, but its HUGE for me.   I get ZERO exercise right now. 
2.	Drink Water
	** I drink almost NO water.   I will also have to work my way up to 8 glasses a day.
3.	Stop Drinking Soda 
	**Im a BIG soda drinker.    4-5 sodas a day.    Ive cut it down to two DIET sodas a day.   
4.	Diet
	Fruits, Veggies, Lean Meats
5.	Stretch
6.	Take my Vitamins
7.	Dont eat after 5:30 PM
8.	NO Junk Food
9.	Make a Journal everyday, and remind myself each day of different reasons WHY I want to loose weight.

Todays Reason::::::  I want to go to the park and play with my kids on the playground.   I dont want to be out of breath and embarrassed Im going to break something. 



Well thats it for now.   I hope I get to know some of you and we can help each other succeed.    Im looking forward to loosing weight and getting healthy.

Thanks.  *


----------



## SoScary'09

reyasmommy said:


> *Hello.
> 
> My name is Deanna.    I’m a 33 year old Stay at Home Mom living in Lakewood Colorado.    I have two beautiful children.   Reya is 5 years old ((Started Kindergarten last week))  and Jayden is 21 months old.    My DH and I just celebrated our 10 year wedding anniversary in June.     He’s a wonderful husband and father who works hard as an investment broker so that I’m able to stay at home and raise our children.     Money is tight with us  only having one income, be we manage to make it work to the best of our ability.
> 
> I’m thrilled that I found this thread and am hopeful that I will make some new friends who can keep me on track and motivate me to a better life.
> 
> Loosing weight for me isn’t just about a number on a scale, but a BUNCH of different things.   I probably have a list of several hundred reasons why I need and want to loose weight.   Both BIG and small.
> 
> In time as I get to know some of you maybe I’ll be able to get more personal with my weight problem issues and history.
> 
> In the meantime here’s my goals/plan
> 
> My LONGTERM goal is to loose  120-130 lbs.    Yep!!!!!   THAT IS A LOT!!!!!!!!   I need as much help and support as I can get.
> 
> My first goal is to loose  a minimum of 30 lbs before I leave  on my trip to DLR in November.   ((If you’re bored check out my PTR.    The picture I have posted of myself  on my PTR is not the most recent.   It was taken on my last DLR trip.    That is what I want to look like when I return to DLR!!)
> 
> ANYWAY………
> 
> I have already lost 10 of those 30 lbs and have another 20 to go.    If it’s at all possible for me to loose more weight I will be ecstatic, but for the time being I’m happy with 20.    My knees and feet will be thanking me.     I hate the way I feel after walking around the parks all day.   My whole body hurts because of all the extra weight I have to carry around..   I’m hoping to return to WDW sometime in 2012 with a whole new body.
> 
> AUGUST/SETPEMBER PLAN to loose 10 LBS. (MIN.)
> 
> 
> 1.	Walk.    Starting this week.   I will start out at 10 minutes and work       my way up.   Every week I’ll up it another 2minutes.
> **this might not seem like a lot to some people, but it’s HUGE for me.   I get ZERO exercise right now.
> 2.	Drink Water
> ** I drink almost NO water.   I will also have to work my way up to 8 glasses a day.
> 3.	Stop Drinking Soda
> **I’m a BIG soda drinker.    4-5 sodas a day.    I’ve cut it down to two DIET sodas a day.
> 4.	Diet
> Fruits, Veggies, Lean Meats
> 5.	Stretch
> 6.	Take my Vitamins
> 7.	Don’t eat after 5:30 PM
> 8.	NO Junk Food
> 9.	Make a Journal everyday, and remind myself each day of different reasons WHY I want to loose weight.
> 
> Today’s Reason::::::  I want to go to the park and play with my kids on the playground.   I don’t want to be out of breath and embarrassed I’m going to break something.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s it for now.   I hope I get to know some of you and we can help each other succeed.    I’m looking forward to loosing weight and getting healthy.
> 
> Thanks.  *



Hello and welcome! 

Thanks for sharing your story. Awesome goals you've set for yourself too. I can relate to being a big soda drinker, as this was one of the toughest things for me to try and let go of. But once I really stuck to it things got a little easier. I think I've probably had like 2 sodas in the past two weeks. For me that's pretty impressive, so I can totally relate to that issue

You're also already a third of the way there with your short term goal! *WAY TO GO!*  Stick with it and you'll be good to go by November!

Had my weigh in today and jeez I only lost 1/2 a pound this past week, but that at least makes it *10lbs* even that I've lost now too so I guess I can't be too hard on myself! Labor Day is also my birthday so I'm really afraid of how that's going to go While I've told everyone in my family I'm eating healthier now, they're probably still going to get me a cake...I'll just have to take it easy!

Now that I've hit a bit of a plateau it's time to start hitting the gym again. At least there's one near me that's 24 hours. I just hope it isn't too expensive! I live in a downtown urban area, so just going for a stroll in the evenings isn't always the best/safest idea lol


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

reyasmommy said:


> *Hello.
> 
> My name is Deanna.    Im a 33 year old Stay at Home Mom living in Lakewood Colorado.    I have two beautiful children.   Reya is 5 years old ((Started Kindergarten last week))  and Jayden is 21 months old.    My DH and I just celebrated our 10 year wedding anniversary in June.     Hes a wonderful husband and father who works hard as an investment broker so that Im able to stay at home and raise our children.     Money is tight with us  only having one income, be we manage to make it work to the best of our ability.
> 
> Im thrilled that I found this thread and am hopeful that I will make some new friends who can keep me on track and motivate me to a better life.
> 
> Loosing weight for me isnt just about a number on a scale, but a BUNCH of different things.   I probably have a list of several hundred reasons why I need and want to loose weight.   Both BIG and small.
> 
> In time as I get to know some of you maybe Ill be able to get more personal with my weight problem issues and history.
> 
> In the meantime heres my goals/plan
> 
> My LONGTERM goal is to loose  120-130 lbs.    Yep!!!!!   THAT IS A LOT!!!!!!!!   I need as much help and support as I can get.
> 
> My first goal is to loose  a minimum of 30 lbs before I leave  on my trip to DLR in November.   ((If youre bored check out my PTR.    The picture I have posted of myself  on my PTR is not the most recent.   It was taken on my last DLR trip.    That is what I want to look like when I return to DLR!!)
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> I have already lost 10 of those 30 lbs and have another 20 to go.    If its at all possible for me to loose more weight I will be ecstatic, but for the time being Im happy with 20.    My knees and feet will be thanking me.     I hate the way I feel after walking around the parks all day.   My whole body hurts because of all the extra weight I have to carry around..   Im hoping to return to WDW sometime in 2012 with a whole new body.
> 
> AUGUST/SETPEMBER PLAN to loose 10 LBS. (MIN.)
> 
> 
> 1.	Walk.    Starting this week.   I will start out at 10 minutes and work       my way up.   Every week Ill up it another 2minutes.
> **this might not seem like a lot to some people, but its HUGE for me.   I get ZERO exercise right now.
> 2.	Drink Water
> ** I drink almost NO water.   I will also have to work my way up to 8 glasses a day.
> 3.	Stop Drinking Soda
> **Im a BIG soda drinker.    4-5 sodas a day.    Ive cut it down to two DIET sodas a day.
> 4.	Diet
> Fruits, Veggies, Lean Meats
> 5.	Stretch
> 6.	Take my Vitamins
> 7.	Dont eat after 5:30 PM
> 8.	NO Junk Food
> 9.	Make a Journal everyday, and remind myself each day of different reasons WHY I want to loose weight.
> 
> Todays Reason::::::  I want to go to the park and play with my kids on the playground.   I dont want to be out of breath and embarrassed Im going to break something.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats it for now.   I hope I get to know some of you and we can help each other succeed.    Im looking forward to loosing weight and getting healthy.
> 
> Thanks.  *



Welcome!
The first step is getting started, and you are in a better place than me! Even tho I'm sticking to my 1200 cals, and have lost 16lbs so far, I havent done a MINUTE of exercise. I just hate it. I know I need to, to avoid loose skin, but I can't get motivated! How are you making yourself start walking? I could use some advice!

PS. Your children are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Alexander2010

I posted back last year after our last Disney trip. Said I wanted to loss 50 lbs. I lost that over 6 months ago. Now I would like to loss that last 10 or so or to tone up now. I did a lot of high intense interval training on the treadmill. Then some restance training. Now pick up boxing once a week.


----------



## reyasmommy

SoScary'09 said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story. Awesome goals you've set for yourself too. I can relate to being a big soda drinker, as this was one of the toughest things for me to try and let go of. But once I really stuck to it things got a little easier. I think I've probably had like 2 sodas in the past two weeks. For me that's pretty impressive, so I can totally relate to that issue
> 
> You're also already a third of the way there with your short term goal! *WAY TO GO!*  Stick with it and you'll be good to go by November!
> 
> Had my weigh in today and jeez I only lost 1/2 a pound this past week, but that at least makes it *10lbs* even that I've lost now too so I guess I can't be too hard on myself! Labor Day is also my birthday so I'm really afraid of how that's going to go While I've told everyone in my family I'm eating healthier now, they're probably still going to get me a cake...I'll just have to take it easy!
> 
> Now that I've hit a bit of a plateau it's time to start hitting the gym again. At least there's one near me that's 24 hours. I just hope it isn't too expensive! I live in a downtown urban area, so just going for a stroll in the evenings isn't always the best/safest idea lol



Thanks for the warm welcome.  

I'm VERY upset with myself.   I got frustrated because I hit a plateau.   I was doing EVERYTHING I was supposed to and not loosing anything.   So I cheated on my diet yesterday and the day before.   Of course I gained weight when I got on the scale this morning.   It's amazing how slow it takes to take the weight off and how lightning fast it comes back on.    So I'm beating myself up today and totally bummed.

It's hard trying to get back on track after you sabotage yourself like that.   Need to jump start my motivation.

I leave on my trip in 69 days and have a LOT of work to do.   Need to stick with the diet today, walk tonight, drink, drink, drink water.   ""I CAN DO THIS" !!!

Don't think it will be a big deal to eat a "little" piece of cake.    It's your birthday!    You need to celebrate a bit.   Good luck!  



NOLAdisneymom said:


> Welcome!
> The first step is getting started, and you are in a better place than me! Even tho I'm sticking to my 1200 cals, and have lost 16lbs so far, I havent done a MINUTE of exercise. I just hate it. I know I need to, to avoid loose skin, but I can't get motivated! How are you making yourself start walking? I could use some advice!
> 
> PS. Your children are BEAUTIFUL!



Congrats on your 16 pound loss!    How long did it take you to loose that?

I plan on exercising in the future.   There was a time in my life when I hit the gym 5 days a week and LOVED it.    I hope to feel that way again in the future.   Just taking  baby steps right now.    I don't walk until the sun goes down.   Don't like being "seen".    Plus it's sooooo hot here right now there is no way I could walk in the middle of the day anyway.   I just started the walking this week.   I will do 10 minutes a day this week, 12 minutes next week, 14 minutes the week after that.    I'm not only walking to help loose weight but to also prepare myself for all the walking during my vacation.

Thanks for the comments on my children.      I think they're pretty darn beautiful too.


----------



## SoScary'09

reyasmommy said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> I'm VERY upset with myself.   I got frustrated because I hit a plateau.   I was doing EVERYTHING I was supposed to and not loosing anything.   So I cheated on my diet yesterday and the day before.   Of course I gained weight when I got on the scale this morning.   It's amazing how slow it takes to take the weight off and how lightning fast it comes back on.    So I'm beating myself up today and totally bummed.
> 
> It's hard trying to get back on track after you sabotage yourself like that.   Need to jump start my motivation.
> 
> I leave on my trip in 69 days and have a LOT of work to do.   Need to stick with the diet today, walk tonight, drink, drink, drink water.   ""I CAN DO THIS" !!!
> 
> Don't think it will be a big deal to eat a "little" piece of cake.    It's your birthday!    You need to celebrate a bit.   Good luck!



Arrgh plateaus are such a pain, aren't they? You work hard all week and then bam...you loose next to nothing for it! It's because our bodies are starting to wise up to the routine. Getting frustrated is easy (and I've sabotaged myself a little here and there so far too because of it), but I quickly learned that it only makes me feel worse so in the end  it isn't worth it. After dieting and failing over and over, I think I've finally gotten to the point where I'm just sort of over it 

I no longer just tell myself that I 'can' be healthier or 'maybe if I try hard but who knows' I might be healthier. I am GOING to be a healthier person no matter what it takes and I'm gonna do whatever is necessary to get there. I hate to exercise, but if that's what needs to be done then I'll do it. Over awhile I've come to learn that losing weight takes more than just willpower and persistence. Changing your entire lifestyle requires a whole lot of confidence in yourself, and thick skin when things don't always go according to plan. It's WAY too easy to get down on yourself because you're already dealing with a sensitive subject to begin with. That's why I think this thread is so great and I wish I had discovered it sooner. Just talking about it or typing things out really makes it all so much easier.

So don't despair! Little road blocks are always gonna pop up here and there. The real challenge is knowing how to face them. *WE CAN DO IT!!*

If it makes you feel any better, right now I'm in the middle of a little challenge myself! All the gym memberships are waaay too expensive for my budget  For crying out loud walking outside is FREE. I think the solution might be getting a bike so I can just exercise at home and all throughout the winter. Biking can also help me reach my goals a little faster! 

Btw I don't think I mentioned this but I live across the street from a women's rehab slash fresh out of prison center. To our right on the same block is anger management housing So it's not like I'm just being stubborn about going out on evening walks. They usually just end up a little too action packed for my liking.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

reyasmommy said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> I'm VERY upset with myself.   I got frustrated because I hit a plateau.   I was doing EVERYTHING I was supposed to and not loosing anything.   So I cheated on my diet yesterday and the day before.   Of course I gained weight when I got on the scale this morning.   It's amazing how slow it takes to take the weight off and how lightning fast it comes back on.    So I'm beating myself up today and totally bummed.
> 
> It's hard trying to get back on track after you sabotage yourself like that.   Need to jump start my motivation.
> 
> I leave on my trip in 69 days and have a LOT of work to do.   Need to stick with the diet today, walk tonight, drink, drink, drink water.   ""I CAN DO THIS" !!!
> 
> Don't think it will be a big deal to eat a "little" piece of cake.    It's your birthday!    You need to celebrate a bit.   Good luck!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your 16 pound loss!    How long did it take you to loose that?
> 
> I plan on exercising in the future.   There was a time in my life when I hit the gym 5 days a week and LOVED it.    I hope to feel that way again in the future.   Just taking  baby steps right now.    I don't walk until the sun goes down.   Don't like being "seen".    Plus it's sooooo hot here right now there is no way I could walk in the middle of the day anyway.   I just started the walking this week.   I will do 10 minutes a day this week, 12 minutes next week, 14 minutes the week after that.    I'm not only walking to help loose weight but to also prepare myself for all the walking during my vacation.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on my children.      I think they're pretty darn beautiful too.



I started July 7, and today I'm down 17.5 lbs!


----------



## akhaloha

I would like to join!  I am hoping to lose 30 pounds by our next trip to Disney World - July 2012.  I now it's possible - it's just that I have not been able to move the scale past this point for 10 years.  I guess it's time to get serious!


----------



## tksbaskets

NOLAdisneymom said:


> I started July 7, and today I'm down 17.5 lbs!



Great work!  I went back to Weight Watchers today.  The first step is the hardest.

TK


----------



## SoScary'09

akhaloha said:


> I would like to join!  I am hoping to lose 30 pounds by our next trip to Disney World - July 2012.  I now it's possible - it's just that I have not been able to move the scale past this point for 10 years.  I guess it's time to get serious!



Welcome! Hope you decide to take on the WISH challenge! July of next year gives you plenty of time to meet your goal. 


Had a late weigh in this week. Can't believe it but I'm already half way there! I was able to pick up a mini stepper workout machine at Kmart last weekend on sale for $40. Wow, does it work. After about five minutes it really starts to burn And it looks like for now I've put the plateau behind me. I'm back on track and should be somewhere in the area I want to be by the trip. I don't expect to meet my exact goal, but hopefully I'll be kind of close.

I no longer fear my ADRs!


----------



## reyasmommy

*Hello...   I haven't been on in awhile.   Been trying to keep myself busy.    I want to enjoy the lovely fall weather before the snow comes in, and the busier I am the less I think about food.    I'm happy to report that as of this morning I'm down a total of 18 lbs though.      Congratulations to all of you who are keeping up with your weight loss goals!   *


----------



## tksbaskets

reyasmommy said:


> *Hello...   I haven't been on in awhile.   Been trying to keep myself busy.    I want to enjoy the lovely fall weather before the snow comes in, and the busier I am the less I think about food.    I'm happy to report that as of this morning I'm down a total of 18 lbs though.      Congratulations to all of you who are keeping up with your weight loss goals!   *



Congrats!  Your hard work is paying off.


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

Good morning all!

Two things happened today - a co worker said he can see my weight loss in my face/cheekbones, AND I have on a pair of jeans that I've not worn in THREE YEARS!


----------



## Alexander2010

NOLAdisneymom said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Two things happened today - a co worker said he can see my weight loss in my face/cheekbones, AND I have on a pair of jeans that I've not worn in THREE YEARS!



Congrats


----------



## SoScary'09

NOLAdisneymom said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Two things happened today - a co worker said he can see my weight loss in my face/cheekbones, AND I have on a pair of jeans that I've not worn in THREE YEARS!



That is AWESOME! Way to go! 

Just yesterday I wore a pair of pants to work that were my younger sister's and I've never really been able to comfortably fit into them until now. It was awesome!


----------



## NOLAdisneymom

SoScary'09 said:


> That is AWESOME! Way to go!
> 
> Just yesterday I wore a pair of pants to work that were my younger sister's and I've never really been able to comfortably fit into them until now. It was awesome!



YEAH! Go girl!


----------



## DuchessOnWheels

Happened upon this thread while looking for runDisney wheelchair info. It looks like the kind of support I need. After years of saying 'I really need to lose some weight' I'm ready to start!  So, here is my public announcement: 
           I'm going to begin with 5 minutes aerobic exercise daily.  Not much, I know, but after doing a whopping ZERO a day for quite a few years it's better than nothing. I'm also going to cut back on the regular pop; from two a day to no more than 1 every other day. I think that's about all I can handle for the first week. I have a total of 105 pounds to lose if I go by the chart in the doc's office.    I'll be thrilled with 80! 

I'll gladly listen to all ideas and/or suggestions.


----------



## MickeezMeg

So consider the bandwaggon jumped!! Im with all of you on this folks! Id like to congradulate all that have posted before me and whom are having success in their goals and also in being such inspiration and support for others. I have been on every diet plan, pill, hope and prayer in my short 23 year life and it CANNOT continue. I have struggled with bulimia since the age of twelve and without seeming to make too much light of an awful illness, it has been about as effective as all of the diets, pills and prayers. My husband and i are taking our belated honeymoon/anniversary trip at the very end of jan (bahamanian cruise and a disney stay) and i have decided this is IT. This is the LAST deadline i will set for myself and my weight. I have 15ish pounds to loose and it WILL happen! I am a very good source for info on diets, healthy eating, workout routines and such as like i said, i have done it all. I am an extreeeemely healthy eater and workout more than regularly. I have an appointment with a doctor to have my thyroid checked as i just CANT seem to get this last 15 off and 6+ women in my family have underactive thyroids and extreme obesity.  Anyhoo, like i said i have 15 lbs to loose, a lot of grunting and moaning to do along the way, but most importantly, i have TONS of support to give to others hopping on their mickey-shaped scale with me!!! (i dotnt actually have a mickey shaped scale but how much more enjoyable would my mornings be if i did?!)


----------



## SoScary'09

DuchessOnWheels said:


> Happened upon this thread while looking for runDisney wheelchair info. It looks like the kind of support I need. After years of saying 'I really need to lose some weight' I'm ready to start!  So, here is my public announcement:
> I'm going to begin with 5 minutes aerobic exercise daily.  Not much, I know, but after doing a whopping ZERO a day for quite a few years it's better than nothing. I'm also going to cut back on the regular pop; from two a day to no more than 1 every other day. I think that's about all I can handle for the first week. I have a total of 105 pounds to lose if I go by the chart in the doc's office.    I'll be thrilled with 80!
> 
> I'll gladly listen to all ideas and/or suggestions.



Welcome and thanks for hopping aboard! This might sound a little cheesy, but making small changes in your lifestyle is the first step to moving things forward. I started the exact same way with dropping my soda intake and I used to drink A LOT of it. Now I'm down to maybe like one a week on the weekends or something. I had an orange soda last night with my dinner and was actually kinda like bleh about it. My conscience kind of caught up with me, and I only drank half the bottle. I'd never be where I'm at now if I hadn't decided to make little changes. Best of luck to you!



MickeezMeg said:


> So consider the bandwaggon jumped!! Im with all of you on this folks! Id like to congradulate all that have posted before me and whom are having success in their goals and also in being such inspiration and support for others. I have been on every diet plan, pill, hope and prayer in my short 23 year life and it CANNOT continue. I have struggled with bulimia since the age of twelve and without seeming to make too much light of an awful illness, it has been about as effective as all of the diets, pills and prayers. My husband and i are taking our belated honeymoon/anniversary trip at the very end of jan (bahamanian cruise and a disney stay) and i have decided this is IT. This is the LAST deadline i will set for myself and my weight. I have 15ish pounds to loose and it WILL happen! I am a very good source for info on diets, healthy eating, workout routines and such as like i said, i have done it all. I am an extreeeemely healthy eater and workout more than regularly. I have an appointment with a doctor to have my thyroid checked as i just CANT seem to get this last 15 off and 6+ women in my family have underactive thyroids and extreme obesity.  Anyhoo, like i said i have 15 lbs to loose, a lot of grunting and moaning to do along the way, but most importantly, i have TONS of support to give to others hopping on their mickey-shaped scale with me!!! (i dotnt actually have a mickey shaped scale but how much more enjoyable would my mornings be if i did?!)



Wow, sounds like you've had quite the long road so far. I know this might not sound like much coming from someone who hasn't been through your struggles, but I hope you'll believe in yourself and stay positive in your challenge!  Best of luck and hope you'll be checking in.

Another weekend is behind us, and I think I'm getting a lot better with my eating habits. Saturday used to come around and I would go crazy Now I don't care nearly as much about it as I used to. Junk food no longer holds that 'forbidden fruit' quality that it did when I first started out (well most of the time, anyway!) I haven't had my weigh in this week yet so I'm a little nervous, but I've added workouts to my regimen for the first time this past week so I'm interested to see how it goes. I'm up to 30 min. a day, five days a week on my mini stepper machine. That dumb little thing is addictive! Much easier and lighter impact than running (which I used to do but hated it so I quit), more calories burned than walking, and it beats an expensive gym membership. When winter rolls up I'll still be able to work out with no excuses or huge ugly treadmill looming at me.

Kinda feel like I'm rambling on and on here, but also this Sat. I had another breakthrough. I stepped out of the house in size 9 jeans. That's something I haven't been able to do in about five years!  And still, while I'm only half way to my goal (scale said I gained 1/2lb the week before, bleh) it is a big motivator to keep me on track.


----------



## DuchessOnWheels

SoScary'09  -  Thanks for the support. How long did it take before you didn't crave pop?

MickeezMeg  -  I'm glad you haven't given up. Best wishes to saying goodbye to that last 15 pounds. We'll be in WDW the end of January too!


----------



## SoScary'09

DuchessOnWheels said:


> SoScary'09  -  Thanks for the support. How long did it take before you didn't crave pop?



Honestly the first three weeks or so took a LOT of willpower, since my body was so used to getting all the caffiene. I learned to distract myself by just keeping my hands busy, or working on a project or do someting else instead of just sitting around thinking about it. Now I drink water most of the time, or 100% juice to mix things up. I'm not gonna lie. It wasn't the easiest thing to do!

Had my weigh in Monday and pffff....I'm still the same weight after all that exercise Still 14.5lbs to go. It keeps changing all the time anymore and it's driving me nuts. I know you're supposed to weigh in at the same time every day, but it jumps a lot depending on how active I am or how much I eat or drink. But oh well, I suppose staying the same is better than gaining right now! What's weird though is that I know for sure that I am getting smaller. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to wear all this stuff that I couldn't before. Guess it's just reeaaalllly slow coming off or I'm always hopping on the scale at the wrong time.


----------



## Gina

Is there room for one more at this party?  

After a heart attack from a blocked artery, plus finding out I had diabetes, high blood pressure, and high cholesterol all in the same day a couple of weeks ago, it's time to make some changes. I started on that road the day I got out of the hospital, but it would sure be better with some health-pals! 

My main goals are obviously to be healthier and to be around for my son for a long, long time... But my shallow tangible goal is to need new clothes by the time our next cruise rolls around in February. 

I don't even own a scale... but that's what I've asked for for my birthday in a few weeks, so hopefully I'll be able to start tracking progress soon.

Glad to be here!!

-gina-


----------



## ToontownPrincess

I want to start off saying "Congrats!" to every one working so hard and living healthier lives! My biggest weakness is chocolate and I have a snacking problem. Working in a Bakery does not help...haha. My goal is to eat healthier and to loose weight while doing it. I've started by giving up soda for a whole month. I didn't like how I relied on it for a pick-me-up every day. After the month is over, I hope to only drink 1-3 a month. I also want to be a stronger runner. I have run 3 half marathons (March '10-Feb'11) but have only run a handful of times since the Princess Half last February. I'm commited to running a complete training schedule without making up excuses to be lazy. I WILL loose the excess fat and tone up because I know I can! I look forward to living a healthy lifestyle and watching the progress of everyone on W.I.S.H.!


----------



## SoScary'09

Just giving this thread a bump and hoping more people will join in on the challenge 

I decided to do my weigh in early last night, and was pleased to find that I now only have ONE more pound to go before I am back to my 'normal' weight. The last 10 I'd like to lose are pretty much for vanity's sake, but I can say that with almost 3/4 of it gone already I feel much better!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Branabb

I am joining WISH today!

At the moment, I am 37 lbs. overweight.

My first wish is to lose 15+ lbs. by Dec.11, 2011.

I am starting the C25K program this evening, incorporating it with the circuit training I started a week ago. I am planning to alternate days with the two workouts and have one rest day a week.

I'm looking forward to reading some journals over the next few weeks and will keep my own soon.


----------



## DuchessOnWheels

Gina - I believe shallow tangible goals are as good of a first step as any! Sounds like you've got some good motivation living right there under your roof. How's it going so far?


ToontownPrincess - I started cutting down on my pop intake a few weeks ago. I just realized this week that I drank them out of habit when I needed liquid. Right now I'm drinking about 1 a day if I am craving it. More than most healthy people drink, but less than I was drinking a month ago. Good luck!


----------



## Jdougherty

I would like to join WISH! Currently training for WDW 1/2 Marathon. I'm up to 5 Miles on the treadmill at a 14mm pace.


----------



## SoScary'09

Welcome to all the new people joining on!

*@Branabb:* That's a great first goal, and that gives you plenty of time so I'm sure you can do it! Hope you'll stick with the workouts and will keep us updated on your progress 

*@Duchess:* It seems that soda is a problem for many of us. That's great that you've improved! Even reducing your intake to one soda a day is making progress so great job!

*@Jdougherty:* Now that's an impressive goal! Good luck, and be sure to check in with us on your progress!

Hadn't been by in awhile so I'm just checking in with everyone Workouts have been going great, and I've finally set the tension all the way up on my stepper machine. The workouts are more intense, and that's great because I can finally handle it now! I'm also able to take the stairs up to the office a few times a week and not feel like I'm going to die from it (we're on the 6th floor).

As for the weight race, I am now *ONE POUND* away from my normal weight range! At this rate I will be back to 135 just in time for Disney World! (and then hopefully down to around 125 for the first time ever around the start of the new year!) I'm in no rush for it. I'll get there through my new lifestyle, not through some intense four week workouts of doom just to gain it all back.

I've also finally figured out how to eat my own way, instead of what others around me are eating and allowing it to influence me. Once I realized that this was the problem I've had throughout most of my life, sticking to my plan has been fairly easy. At the grocery store I recently bought cupcakes, gelato & fruit pies. I'm proud to say that even having those things around the house hasn't interested me. Everyone else can eat them, and in front of me if they want. The temptation isn't really there anymore...unless it has cheese on it. I'll still eat me some cheese and not feel an ounce sorry about it 

Anyway yeah! Closing in on my final ten pounds, and thrilled about it I can't wait to hit the parks. I'm gonna have so much more energy! From 153 to 135, I feel like my wish has already been granted!


----------



## Mom23Disneybelievers

I just found this challenge after posting on the November trip thread.  I posted there, but I do actually have goals that I would like to reach, beyond losing 10 lbs. in a month for a Disney trip.


I have one month until our trip and I really, really, really want to lose 10 more lbs. before we go. I am hoping that posting here will keep me on that track!! 

I lost 25 lbs by the middle of the summer and I have just been maintaining since then. In the big picture I would like to lose 20 more lbs. (Maybe by the end of the year?!?) I am hoping that the 10 lbs. is manageable, especially since I haven't been "dieting" for approx. two months.

This is my plan for reaching my first goal (10lbs.):
-Add 20 minutes daily on the eliptical that I NEVER use.
-Add 2 miles to my daily walking schedule.
-Cut out my sandwich that I eat for lunch, and eat a salad instead.
-Stop eating at 7pm.

I walk daily, but I would like to slowly work into running.  My DD and DH are distance runners and I would love to eventually be able to join them.  So, this would be my long term goal.


----------



## Howe

My challenge to myself is to lose 15 pounds by my Disney trip 2 months from now!  I lost almost 30 lbs last year, and have been gaining and losing the same 10 lbs for about a year now.  

Time to hop back on the wagon with a little extra pixie dust and make some weight loss magic happen! Excited to join you guys!!


----------



## SoScary'09

Welcome Mom23 and Howe! Hope you'll be keeping us updated on your progress.

*@Mom23:* I admire anyone with the drive to become a runner. I tried it once, and it killed my motivation to exercise all together. Hope you're doing well on the way to your goal!

*@Howe:* Looks like you're only a month away from your trip  Hope you're having success!

Hadn't been here in awhile so I thought I'd check back in and give the thread a little bump. My Halloween trip was a lot of fun, and I was able to enjoy the parks at 134lbs! As expected though, the ADRs and snacks and treats every other minute of caught up with me. I gained 1/2 pound back on vacation, but that's ok and expected. I ate at O'hana like I've never eaten before!

Now my routine is back to normal, and I'm kind of glad for it. Yesterday I bought a jump rope to get a little more out of my workouts. It's really important that I'm close to my goal weight by Feb. and with the pace I'm going now it won't be happening unless I step it up a little. Here's hoping it works!


----------



## SoScary'09

Bumping again in hopes some more people will be joining in!~


----------



## Disneygal27

I was browsing the boards planning my college graduation trip June 2012 (Aulani and Disneyland here we come!!) and stumbled across this. I want to take the challenge and try to change some lifestyle habits, not as much for weight loss but my health. 

I'm a 21yo college student with more health problems than I should have at 60. At 19 I was diagnosed with PCOS and told I had high cholesterol and was in danger for getting diabetes by the time i got out of college. I wasn't terribly obese, but I was pushing 200 pounds and had zero self-confidence and absolutely HATED my body. Fast forward to a very challenging year and a half at college, I find myself starting to skip meals sometimes, but the weight was just melting off, and for four months I started down a very ugly road. Thankfully I realized the signs and never got to the point of full-blown anorexia, but in the past year I've been getting past that, I gained back almost all the weight. This past summer, my parents started dieting and exercising to take care of their own problems, and went along to be a supportive daughter. When I started seeing the weight come off again, I realized there were healthy ways for me to get the body I wanted, so now I'm trying to do this the proper way, and focus more on my self-image and self-worth rather than any particular number (but I'd love to hit 160). I was diagnosed this month with an inactive thyroid, but this is just motivating me further to pursue my goals. 

As for changes, eating 100% healthy is next to impossible on a college campus, but I'm trying to make small changes and go the "lesser of two evils" route on food choices for now. I would love to break through this plateau of 175 that I've never been able to breach, and hopefully if I exercise more than twice a week I can. It's hard for me to do this without a lot of encouragement sometimes, especially since I eat my emotions when the semester gets tough, but I want to be able to wear a bikini for the first time in Hawaii and feel confident in my own body.

Thank you all so much for reading this rambling post, guess I just needed to write it out for some reason. Here's to a healthier lifestyle!


----------



## Disneygal27

whoops, double post!


----------



## MinnieGal

Hey fellow WISHers,

I am about 80 pounds overweight and need to do something to improve my health.  I began having problems with my weight back in 1998 when my DD was diagnosed with leukemia.  During her stays in the hospital I ate to help cope with the stress.  I began to pick up horrible eating habits and have had a hard time getting rid of them.

My motivation to lose is due to our upcoming trip next June.  During the last trip I would get tired easily, struggled to get on/off some rides, was self conscience of how to dress...I could go on and on.  I want to be lighter and more healthy on the next trip.  

Tomorrow I plan on starting Weight Watchers and counting my points.  I will also begin walking or riding my bike.  I plan on also giving up all soda pop...it just isn't good for me at all.  I will also be increasing my water intake.  My first goal is to lose 10 pounds over the next 4 weeks.  I know it will be tough with the holidays, but I have to quit making excuse and wanting to start later after this or that!  

I'm looking forward to the motivation and support from other WISH members to help me in my weight loss journey.  Thank you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Another WISH intro!

Hi everyone! My name is Faith and I am 20yo college student who is currently fighting off the Freshman 30. 

I went away to school for the first year and a half and did some serious damage to my body. I was depressed to be away from home and ate to console myself. I am now 30-40 pounds over my ideal weight. 

I am 5'10" currently 178 and I'd like to be down to my normal 140-145 range. Thankfully the extra weight doesn't look too bad considering I've got some height but it bothers me and I want to be healthy!

I tried WW but didn't have much success.  I am starting the Couch to 5k Program tomorrow and am running the Princess 5k at WDW next Feb.! Great motivation!

I am also getting married next December and hope to shed some of the pounds before the Big Day. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Momto2PrncChrmgs

Count me in!!!  While I'm not necessarily in it for weight loss (I lost about 17 lbs last yr due to bringing my lunch and not eating out, and cutting out soda completely), but now I'm wanting to become a Runner!  I'm a fast walker, and can run for short spurts, and did my first 10K in 1 hr 18 minutes!!!  My husband wants to do a 1/2 together, and I told him the only way I'd do that is with a tiara on my head at WDW! 
We'd really like to do the Expedition Everest 5K, too.  That looks FUN!!!
Good luck to everyone, on reaching their goals!!!  I can't think of a better motivator than an excuse to go to DISNEY!


----------



## SoScary'09

Just checking in! Welcome to all the new posters. Hope you'll have success with your goals, and again I gotta say how much I admire all of you runners. The EE 5k sounds like an absolute nightmare to me!~

Thanksgiving week did its damage, and what with spending most of my time with the family I didn't exercise (Or rather, I slept in and never got up early enough to exercise.) Vacations are vacations though. I was able to relax and enjoy four days off from work and eat my fill. That's what Thanksgiving's about after all. I mean, after the being thankful part

The scale and I are at odds right now. The numbers are jumping each day, but my most consistent weight for the past two weeks has been right at or around 130. I've put myself at 131 for the sake of fairness, as that's what it read last night. The day before however said 134 and I wanted to pick the thing up and hurl it across the room. 

They say your body weight can vary by up to five pounds in a day depending on food intake and etc. but I didn't think it was actually true until lately.


----------



## THERESA522

I'd like to join.  

I think I'm probably the heaviest I've ever been, except when I was pregnant.    I feel like my life has stopped over the past two years because of the extra weight I've put on.  I have no desire to go or do anything for myself because of the way I look.  So, I'm in.  I have at least 40 pounds to lose and I've started today.


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Well I can't do this by myself, so I'm going to have to tell my story so I can get some encouragement and accountability.

I was, not really thin, but I looked good before I got pregnant with my first baby (in 2007).  I gained 38 lbs with her, lost 10 when she was born and immediately gained it back.  A year and a half later (doing Weight Watchers), I had lost 10 lbs.  My doctor ran glucose tests, thyroid tests, everything and nothing is wrong with me.  He concluded that breastfeeding was making me gain weight.  I got pregnant with my second baby (my son Judah) while I was still nursing her, and gained a total of 35 lbs.  After he was born I lost 20 lbs and have managed to keep it off.  In January 2011 I started using caloriecount.com and I was determined to get down to my "pre-Judah" weight before our first cruise in May 2011.  Well I made it!!  I lost 13 lbs in four months And then over the course of July-August gained it all back plus one.  

I spent August, September, October, November feeling defeated and disgusted with myself.  It was so hard to force myself to go to the gym when I felt like it was useless.  I just kept telling myself how much more weight would I be gaining if I wasn't working out?  Then over Thanksgiving weekend, we found a great deal on a cruise at the end of January and booked it!  Rather than feeling defeated, I started feeling like this was another opportunity to work towards a goal.  I decided to lose 12 lbs in the 8 weeks I have left before the cruise.  That will put me just 2 lbs above my "pre-Judah" weight, and I think it's a doable goal.  Once I get there I will have 25 left to get all the way back down to my "pre-Katherine" weight, but I am not even considering that right now.  It might never happen.

My plan:  I have four nights a week I can go to the gym.  I do 45-60 minutes of cardio, either on the treadmill or on the elliptical.  Last week I went three times.  I've decided I can miss 2 days without feeling like I've completely screwed up, but I have to go at least twice.  Drink plenty of water - I now drink 16 oz of water first thing in the morning before I am allowed to have a cup of coffee or tea.  I have replaced my morning coffee with tea (no creamer = less calories).  When I lost weight the first time, I cut way back on the creamer.  I measured it out and discovered I was eating about 600 calories a day just in Coffeemate!  I cut it back so I was consuming about 200 cals a day in Coffeemate.  That was one of the most discouraging things when I gained all my weight back, because I was still measuring out my creamer and being very careful about it.  But now, tea instead of coffee at home.  And if I do get a coffee at Starbucks (because I am a Starbucks addict!), talls instead of grandes.  Continue to use caloriecount.com.  Last week I missed logging my food on Friday and on Sunday.  I can miss 2 days a week and not feel like I've completely screwed up.  

So how has it worked?  Since last Monday I have lost 3 lbs!  I know a big loss to begin with is not uncommon and I will probably see a smaller loss next week.  But it's great to see my efforts paying off again.  I am going to start on a journal in the other forum called "12 lbs in 8 weeks" and track my progress.  I feel really alone in this, so please, encouragement is very much appreciated!

11/28 - 12 lbs in 8 weeks
12/5 - 9 lbs in 7 weeks


----------



## SoScary'09

THERESA522 said:


> I'd like to join.
> 
> I think I'm probably the heaviest I've ever been, except when I was pregnant.    I feel like my life has stopped over the past two years because of the extra weight I've put on.  I have no desire to go or do anything for myself because of the way I look.  So, I'm in.  I have at least 40 pounds to lose and I've started today.


 Way to go. Looks like you have a trip coming up too, so that gives you more motivation to work towards your goal. Best of luck!



Conservative Hippie said:


> Well I can't do this by myself, so I'm going to have to tell my story so I can get some encouragement and accountability.
> 
> I was, not really thin, but I looked good before I got pregnant with my first baby (in 2007).  I gained 38 lbs with her, lost 10 when she was born and immediately gained it back.  A year and a half later (doing Weight Watchers), I had lost 10 lbs.  My doctor ran glucose tests, thyroid tests, everything and nothing is wrong with me.  He concluded that breastfeeding was making me gain weight.  I got pregnant with my second baby (my son Judah) while I was still nursing her, and gained a total of 35 lbs.  After he was born I lost 20 lbs and have managed to keep it off.  In January 2011 I started using caloriecount.com and I was determined to get down to my "pre-Judah" weight before our first cruise in May 2011.  Well I made it!!  I lost 13 lbs in four months And then over the course of July-August gained it all back plus one.
> 
> I spent August, September, October, November feeling defeated and disgusted with myself.  It was so hard to force myself to go to the gym when I felt like it was useless.  I just kept telling myself how much more weight would I be gaining if I wasn't working out?  Then over Thanksgiving weekend, we found a great deal on a cruise at the end of January and booked it!  Rather than feeling defeated, I started feeling like this was another opportunity to work towards a goal.  I decided to lose 12 lbs in the 8 weeks I have left before the cruise.  That will put me just 2 lbs above my "pre-Judah" weight, and I think it's a doable goal.  Once I get there I will have 25 left to get all the way back down to my "pre-Katherine" weight, but I am not even considering that right now.  It might never happen.
> 
> My plan:  I have four nights a week I can go to the gym.  I do 45-60 minutes of cardio, either on the treadmill or on the elliptical.  Last week I went three times.  I've decided I can miss 2 days without feeling like I've completely screwed up, but I have to go at least twice.  Drink plenty of water - I now drink 16 oz of water first thing in the morning before I am allowed to have a cup of coffee or tea.  I have replaced my morning coffee with tea (no creamer = less calories).  When I lost weight the first time, I cut way back on the creamer.  I measured it out and discovered I was eating about 600 calories a day just in Coffeemate!  I cut it back so I was consuming about 200 cals a day in Coffeemate.  That was one of the most discouraging things when I gained all my weight back, because I was still measuring out my creamer and being very careful about it.  But now, tea instead of coffee at home.  And if I do get a coffee at Starbucks (because I am a Starbucks addict!), talls instead of grandes.  Continue to use caloriecount.com.  Last week I missed logging my food on Friday and on Sunday.  I can miss 2 days a week and not feel like I've completely screwed up.
> 
> So how has it worked?  Since last Monday I have lost 3 lbs!  I know a big loss to begin with is not uncommon and I will probably see a smaller loss next week.  But it's great to see my efforts paying off again.  I am going to start on a journal in the other forum called "12 lbs in 8 weeks" and track my progress.  I feel really alone in this, so please, encouragement is very much appreciated!
> 
> 11/28 - 12 lbs in 8 weeks
> 12/5 - 9 lbs in 7 weeks



I've never had kids, so I can't begin to imagine what it must be like to try and get rid of the weight once it comes on while pregnant. You've got my full support hun! Hope you'll check in and let us know how things progress.


This past week was an epic failure as far as exercise is concerned. Something deterred me from it almost every day, be it drama or needing to go somewhere etc. I also ate pretty stupid towards the end of the week due to family drama. I'm starting to fall into the trap of abusing myself when there's something to be sad about. But if I stay like that then these last few pounds are NEVER going to come off  Shame on me, (especially for all the soda) and back to basics!


Weigh in is today, and I'm terrified of what I'm gonna see


----------



## SoScary'09

Post-holiday bump! How did everyone handle their time off? Me, I went a little overboard, but that's ok. Christmas gives us that excuse...or at least it's enough of one for me.


----------



## tksbaskets

I think I held pretty steady over the holiday.  Back at being a better tracker for Weight Watchers.  Want to bring in the new year a lot healthier!


----------



## sue and co

Hi,

I was a member of WISH many years ago but stopped visiting the DIS for a while and even when I came back to DIS didn't come back to WISH. However, in recent years I have put on a lot of weight and have a number of health issues so it is time to get serious about getting back to good health. As well as improving my diet I plan to start exercising regularly again as well as making other changes to my life. I remember how supportive this board always was and hope that it still is.

Sue


----------



## diamondpixienc

Yes, please count me in on this. I have a trip coming up and want to drop some pounds before i see mickey. So where do i sign up for the biggest loser 2012 challenge


----------



## Mrmrezg

Add me to the list. I started my diet in late July 2011, I was weighing 286. I am done to 244, as of my last weigh in. I want to get done to 185, but I think I would be happy even if I only reach 200.


----------



## SoScary'09

sue and co said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a member of WISH many years ago but stopped visiting the DIS for a while and even when I came back to DIS didn't come back to WISH. However, in recent years I have put on a lot of weight and have a number of health issues so it is time to get serious about getting back to good health. As well as improving my diet I plan to start exercising regularly again as well as making other changes to my life. I remember how supportive this board always was and hope that it still is.
> 
> Sue



Welcome back Sue! Be sure to keep us updated on your progress. I hope you'll stick with it so you're able to address your health issues.



diamondpixienc said:


> Yes, please count me in on this. I have a trip coming up and want to drop some pounds before i see mickey. So where do i sign up for the biggest loser 2012 challenge



There's no better motivator to drop weight than a park visit! I had so much more energy by the time I got there this past fall, so I wish you success! 


Mrmrezg said:


> Add me to the list. I started my diet in late July 2011, I was weighing 286. I am done to 244, as of my last weigh in. I want to get done to 185, but I think I would be happy even if I only reach 200.



Wow that's *math* 42 pounds already!! Way to go!!


Finally got back to exercising yesterday and it felt great. I blasted through my usual workout with no real sweat. I think it might be time to look into some more intensive equipment later this year. Just as long as it can fold away nice and neat.

I weighed in last night too (had avoided it the past 2 weeks), and I actually have 7 pounds left to go. That added 2 1/2 pounds is thanks to all the extra snacks and holiday goodies.


----------



## ShesAPirate

Hi everyone!

I would love to join in. I think I did join once before, but my will power didn't last, unfortunately. Moving on from that -- I'm back, and I'm VERY committed!

I've been low-carb/Atkins for about 8 days now (also keeping it to mostly lean proteins -- not eating 10 pounds of bacon for breakfast or anything ). I feel pretty energetic, which is very nice, and like I said, super committed to stick to this. Having the support of others who are trying to get healthy will be a huge help


----------



## tiggspring

Hi Guys

I would like some support to put myself first a bit more and to lose weight for my upcomming cruise.

I have Fibromyalgia which complicates things. Strenuous exersize is out and often my body has a mind of its own gaining up to 50lbs then losing up to 20lbs with no changes in behavior or meals 

I want to try this now because I'm in a pain cycle which means I'll most likely lose some weight (5-10lbs just due to the FMS) I would like to help it along though and lose 30lbs by June since I usually have about 6 months before I cycle out to my fatigue mode. 

I have also not been taking very good care of myself in regards to taking my suppliments and exersizing when able. Seems my kids and husband ALWAYS come first. DH is in graduate school and not home much. He is insisting I take better care of myself so here I am.

Currently I am down 20lbs from the 232 I was in May. I would like to get to the 180 I was in May of 2010. Preferable to the 135 I was pre Fibro.

My goals are

-to exersize using 360 Kinect, Pilates machine or wii fit 5 days a week at least 10 min a day preferably 30+  

-get my suppliments set up and remember to take them daily

-lose 30lbs by my 45 birthday in May or our trip June 1st.

- get in a few very low carb weeks. Low carb works best for me but its hard to find something low carb that is quick to eat especially when a fruit or veggy  just doesnt set well on my empty stomach.

right now I have exersized for a week and have found a good free ap to track my progress on my droid.

Anyone else use Kinect for exersize (havent got through much of the tread yet)

Any support is greatly apprecdiated! I'm a sympathetic ear too


----------



## camnhan

Been a member of DIS for a few years and have never seen this section. I am SOOOOO in!
Been doing WW for about a yr now...have really fallen off the wagon over the past 3 mths and am up 10lbs  really needing to get back on track 24/7!
We do WW at work so my weeks are pretty good...it is the weekends when I clear our everything in our kitchen that kills me...no willpower here...

My goal: idealy 30lbs, gym at least 3 days a week, want to be in pictures with my family...


----------



## tiggspring

Well I'm weighing in.

Down 4lbs . Exercised 3 days but for 30+ so thats not bad .We helped friends move which was very taxing and did big grocery shopping so that should count for an hour of walking right? 

Still haven't got my suppliments up and going and did binge a bit yesterday so mixed week.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## SoScary'09

Aaargh! I've been doing awesome up until Christmas and this past month. I've only got 6.5 more lbs to go and for some reason I'm not as motivated to get there as I was when I first started. I think the problem is that I feel 'ok' but not 'fabulous'. 

So time to set a new goal starting now. I want to lose the rest of this weight by April 13th, which is the start of convention season! I'll be heading to Chicago for C2E2 on that weekend and it wouldn't hurt to look and feel a bit better than I do now. 125lbs is a reasonable goal. By August 16th I'd like to be down to 120lbs, but I'll need to see how comfortable I would feel at that weight first. None of it matters if you don't feel healthy.

Hope everyone is doing alright with their goals. I'm glad I posted again. It always gets me more focused when I do.


----------



## PrincessRhi

tiggspring said:


> Anyone else use Kinect for exersize (havent got through much of the tread yet)



I was thinking of picking up the MMA/UFC trainer game that goes with the Kinect just so I can get in some different training (kickboxing gyms down in my neighborhood are SO EXPENSIVE), but wasn't sure how it would work.

Do you find that the Kinect tracks you well?  Or does it not matter if you're getting the workout?


----------



## tiggspring

PrincessRhi said:


> I was thinking of picking up the MMA/UFC trainer game that goes with the Kinect just so I can get in some different training (kickboxing gyms down in my neighborhood are SO EXPENSIVE), but wasn't sure how it would work.
> 
> Do you find that the Kinect tracks you well?  Or does it not matter if you're getting the workout?



Yes it generally works well. It ocastionally misses my effort with Active program but I kinda expected a few glitches. It even can tell who just stepped into game on some titles. Dance 3 seems to provide the most bang for the energy buck. Sweat points are divided by 4.2 to get calories. So fun seems easier than active.


----------



## LuLuO

Hello everyone. I'd like to join up. My health has been on a roller coaster ride for quite a while. I've had chronic pain for about twenty years. In 2004 I went gluten free after suffering from GI issues. My daughter was born in 2007 and my son in 2009. I am still carrying around about 60 extra pounds from those pregnancies. Last May I found out that I had a congenital heart defect and had open heart surgery in June to correct it. I am currently in cardiac rehab. It is still too soon to develop a prognosis for me with regards to my heart, but I am sure it will be better if I am fit, active and otherwise healthy than if I am inactive and overweight.

I've been progressing really well in rehab (30 min treadmill, 20 min bike, weights 2x per week) but I feel like I can do more now. My doctor told me to push myself a little but not too much. Take it slow but get moving. So, that's what I'm doing. I just bought a treadmill and a mini stepper. We also have free weights. I want to start doing yoga again. 

I feel ready for this. I need to lose around fifty pounds to be at a healthy weight. I don't want to compromise my heart any further by stressing it any more than it has already been stressed. 

So, my plan is to give myself at least an hour for dedicated exercise each day. I am also working on developing better eating habits so to begin with, tea instead of soda, home cooked and less processed instead of fast food, more veggies, more water, smaller portions.


----------



## Therinian

My story is much like many of yours: I'm overweight and really, really, really want to do something about it. 

Over the summer, I lost 12 pounds... but gained it all back when stress and laziness became huge factors in overeating. I have trouble breathing sometimes because of the extra weight gain. I'm 5'4" and nearly 200 pounds. Yuck.

My husband bought me a treadmill, so now I have an outlet, but I still overeat. I have to learn better ways of dealing with that.

I also want to train for a Disney 1/2 marathon and have gotten information on the Couch to 5K, but the 'Susan G. Komen Race for a Cure' is also interesting to me. I don't know anyone who has/has had that type of cancer, but as a woman, it's a scary thought, thinking I (or someone I care about) might have that one day.

My goal: To sign up, take part in, and complete the 5K Komen Cancer Marathon in 2012 AND take part in a Disney 1/2 Marathon in 2013. If I lose some weight in the mean time, then that'll be super! But the main purpose of this is to be able to hold my head up and say I've not only helped myself, but others as well.


----------



## tiggspring

SoScary'09 said:


> Aaargh! I've been doing awesome up until Christmas and this past month. I've only got 6.5 more lbs to go and for some reason I'm not as motivated to get there as I was when I first started. I think the problem is that I feel 'ok' but not 'fabulous'.
> 
> So time to set a new goal starting now. I want to lose the rest of this weight by April 13th, which is the start of convention season! I'll be heading to Chicago for C2E2 on that weekend and it wouldn't hurt to look and feel a bit better than I do now. 125lbs is a reasonable goal. By August 16th I'd like to be down to 120lbs, but I'll need to see how comfortable I would feel at that weight first. None of it matters if you don't feel healthy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing alright with their goals. I'm glad I posted again. It always gets me more focused when I do.



So Scary,

  Wow congrats on geting so close to your goal! I'm going to throw a few things out there and see if you find them helpful. Since I have no idea what you have been doing its a shot in the dark but here it goes.

 If you feel that the platau is more of a mental fatigue thing maybe its a good time to switch to a completely different type of diet. I dont know if you have tried the Fat flush diet or the flat belly diet but I have found both work really well to lose 10+ lbs fairly quick. I especially like the Fat Flush results and its ability to kick my sugar dependance. Even when just eating normal I love the sassy water from that diet. It is the only thing that gets me off soda. I would not reccomend either long term because they are tough but they may be a good kick start or cross the finish line diet for you.

  Also there have been several studies lately that show sleep is a big deal. Dr. Oz mentioned that you could lose as much as 13 lbs in a year just by adding an hour of sleep. I know I have sometimes lost weight when on melitonin for my insomnia. Vitamin D has been shown to be important to weight loss. If you havent looked at your vitamins lately this may be a time to tweek them.


I'm down another 2 lbs. Finally back on my vitamins and averaging 3 workouts a week. My fibro has been acting up and I now have an infection so hopefully I can stay on track. When my fibro acts up it can take up to 6 weeks to get back on track so send some pixie dust please!

weight lose wishes to all


----------



## tiggspring

Well its been another week. How is everybody doing?

I went nearly a week without being able to exersizebut finally back on track. I've been better about my vitamins and started the fat flush diet to jump start my weightloss and get my carb craving under control. So at the moment I am meeting all my goals and down another pound to boot


----------



## MNRMommy

I have been progressively gaining about two to three pounds per year since I had my first baby. I don't classify myself as badly overweight but I'm sick of the fatigued feeling I have when just doing everyday stuff. 

Last summer the family visited Mount Vernon. We took a tour that focused on the filming of National Treasure 2. The tour ended down at the river front near the property and you had to walk back up this big hill to get to the house. My DS (11 then) had to get behind me and literally push me I was so worn out. 

Recently my DS came to me and said he wants to run a 5k. The one he's doing is at night so he's not doing it alone. Soooooo we have decided this is going to be a family thing and we are all going to start doing 5k's. Our first one is April 22nd and I may not do great but I'm doing it, and that's a start. 

I'm counting my calories with an ap called lose it and I've started walk/running on a jogging track in the neighborhood. So far I walk/run about an eighteen minute mile. I try to do that three to four times per week and then lift some weights and do some stretch/strength exercises on off days. I take Sundays off except for maybe a walk or bike ride with kiddos.

So far I've lost five pounds. I hope to lose ten to fifteen more before our Disneyland trip in July. 

I would love anyone's recommendations for a good multi-vitamin.


----------



## Heather.Mohler

I'm signing up!  I tried once before, but wasn't really dedicated.  But I'm starting over and determined to make this work!


----------



## Beckster

Hi All!!

My daughter just finished her first Half Marathon...the Disney Princess....and she has inspired me to get busy and do it with her next year.  My biggest challenge right away is getting a major amount of weight off.  I am SO excited about it.  Just a little bit of a slow down here...I broke my big toe last week, so that has set me back a little. But I have a year and I WILL DO THIS!!!!  I am looking forward to the encouragement and tips on this board.

Becky


----------



## meplus3

Hi!  My DH and I want to take the DIS WISH challenge!  DH lost 60lbs and I lost 35lbs on Atkins last year before our first WDW trip in Oct.  Now old habits have creeped back  We have now booked our first ever cruise on the Fantasy for Oct. 19, 2013 and want to be fit and healthy!  We start Atkins (DH finds this to be the only plan he can stick to) on Monday!(After a couple false starts but now we really mean it,lol)

Lori and Glenn


----------



## lsenquiz

I would like to sign up.  I lost 40 pounds from 2008 - 2010 doing WW.  I became a WW lifetime member in Nov. 2010.  I was successful in keeping the weight off until October of last year when I started gaining again.  I have gained 15 pounds since.  I will never forget what it felt like to go to Disney for the first time at an ideal weight.  I had so much energy that trip and for the first time ever I loved how I looked in the pictures.  I will also never forget what it felt like to go for my annual checkup and have the nurse call me and tell me all my levels were normal(even my cholesteral(67 HDL & 96 LDL) which had been over 200 for 15+ years).  I want that same feeling again when we go back this September.  I am 47 years old and have 3 beautiful children; DS24, DD20 & DS7.  I need to be able to keep up with DS7 for many more years to come and just can not do it at my current weight.  I am hoping the W.I.S.H challange will be the motivation I need to reach my goal.

My plan is to start WW meetings again and join the walk to disney challange.


----------



## mickeye

I'm a brand new member at Dis; I don't even have enough posts to earn a ticker yet, but I really like this idea. What a better group for support than people who love Disney World like I do! I think my first goal, to be realistic, would be to lose 20 lbs. My other goal is to keep walking everyday (weather permitting) until I can walk a full mile at a time. Right now I'm doing about a 1/2 to 3/4s of a mile. I love to walk, but I've really lazed off a lot. I think this group will really help me because once I have a ticker to watch it'll give me encouragement to watch the ticker advance. Thank you to who ever came up with this great idea and runs the forum.  <--- That's what I need...more exercise!  Mickey-e


----------



## Mykelogan

Welcome aboard to all the new folks! Hope you're all having a great week!!

Lori - Hope you and Glenn are getting back into the swing of things on Atkins! I am on a semi-low carb plan myself (Carb Addicts Lifespan Plan) and I do love the way it makes me feel.


----------



## mickeye

I'm so excited; I set off on my walk today and hoped that I'd make another 3/4 mile. My legs were tired, so I knew not to push too hard. Well, I ran into a neighbor and with the two of us talking, the next thing I knew, I had done my mile for the first time. I'm very tired, but happy.  I don't expect to do it everyday just because I did it today, but I now know that it is a realistic goal for me.


----------



## mickeye

I guess that I should add that it would be very nice to lose my twenty pounds by my next trip in November; that would be super wonderful. The WISH smilies, do you get a 'twenty pound' smilie now stating that as your goal, or do you get it after you've reached your goal? Thanks.


----------



## mahipp

I'm jumping in here! I've been working hard on exercising and losing weight since the beginning of the year. I'm signed up for my first 5K next month and my first Disney 5K in December. I have about 80 more pounds to lose. I'm feeling pretty confident that I can do it this time. I'm tracking my food on myfitnesspal.com and my mileage on Nike+. Excited to be part of this community! I am a Florida resident and a Disney annual passholder. I'm setting my sights on the Princess half for next year. Oh, and I'm 51 and the mom of a 13 year old and a 19 year old.


----------



## tiggspring

I'm so bummed. Made no progress. DH and I are so stressed and sooo tired that dieting and exersizing have been near impossible. This is his last semester in school and now is when he gets a really difficult class situation. Add to it kids activities seem to be comming in waves and its triggered alot of my fibromyalgia symptioms which is making it it doubly hard. I know all those moms and cargivers can relate. No time, energy or money for me. 

Got some good news this week regarding his class. Now I'm just hoping that I can reset this w/e and start again. My goal is down from 30 to 10 before vactionAny pixie dust you can share would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NancyRI

Hi, I'm new here and really excited to take the W.I.S.H. challenge. I'm having so much fun reading thru all of the posts and great info here on this board. Here's to a HEALTHY and HAPPY 2012.


----------



## mickeye

mickeye said:


> I'm a brand new member at Dis; I don't even have enough posts to earn a ticker yet, but I really like this idea. What a better group for support than people who love Disney World like I do! I think my first goal, to be realistic, would be to lose 20 lbs. My other goal is to keep walking everyday (weather permitting) until I can walk a full mile at a time. Right now I'm doing about a 1/2 to 3/4s of a mile. I love to walk, but I've really lazed off a lot. I think this group will really help me because once I have a ticker to watch it'll give me encouragement to watch the ticker advance. Thank you to who ever came up with this great idea and runs the forum.  <--- That's what I need...more exercise!  Mickey-e



Wow, it took me a while to find this as I couldn't remember the thread that I had put it under.  I'm happy to say that even tho this is my 1st post since my original one on 3/21/12, I've been faithfully working at my goals. I've been walking steadily and have done a mile 4 or 5 times now (but I can't do it everyday). I've also been eating more fruits and veggies and less junk and I've lost 4 pounds. It's not much, but I feel really good about it.  Now, I've been here long enough to get a ticker for my twenty pounds if I can figure out how to use it! LOL. This site is really giving me encouragement and helping me to keep my goals in mind. Thanks.


----------



## keahgirl8

I have tried so many diets and failed.  I am now on Weight Watchers and determined to stick with it.  The difference this time is my attitude.  I actually get excited about eating healthy foods and exercising, which sounds crazy if you knew me before!  I am working out at least 5 days a week.  Before work, I do 30-45 minutes on the Gazelle and then some type of exercise video (Pilates, dance, etc.). Next week, I plan to start walking regularly to work up to a 5K.  Glad to be here!


----------



## mickeye

keahgirl8 said:


> I have tried so many diets and failed.  I am now on Weight Watchers and determined to stick with it.  The difference this time is my attitude.  I actually get excited about eating healthy foods and exercising, which sounds crazy if you knew me before!  I am working out at least 5 days a week.  Before work, I do 30-45 minutes on the Gazelle and then some type of exercise video (Pilates, dance, etc.). Next week, I plan to start walking regularly to work up to a 5K.  Glad to be here!



I've tried lots of diets, too, Keah. As a former nurse I know that Weight Watchers is the best as it is balanced nutrition, so you've made a good choice.  I'm also doing exercise, but I'm starting small; I don't want to fall into the trap I fell into before. I did so much that I couldn't keep up with it long term. I lost a great deal, but when I eventually couldn't keep up with it, the pounds started to slowly creep back up. Now I'm working on walking a mile a day. It's not much, but I'm seeing results and I'm really happy about it. Good Luck!


----------



## We Believe

i might be repeating something because there are so many pages to this thread

i use LoseIt (app) to lose and maintain weight.  i'm currently taking off a few pounds to get ready for the DL Half Marathon.  I like the simplicity of just counting calories.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am in...


I have gained 70 pounds over the last 8 years and I have got to lose some of this and become more healthy.

I have cut all the prepared foods out of my diet, replaced white foods with brown, like, pasta, rice and grains.

And my DH just bought the Insanity DVDs and we are starting them as soon as they come in.

Thanks again and look forward to many changes...


----------



## dellasgirl

Hi 
my name is Nell and i am overweight

There i said it it stings but it is true
So i am in

i have apx 30 pounds to lose.
my plan is to take it slow
this weight didn't just suddenly appear and it most certainly won't disappear over night
So far i have cut sugary snacks out,quit eating after 6pm
started walking(up to a mile now) doing situps  and crunches
on thundery days i ride the hated stationary bike
Thanks for listening
i will be back periodically with updates
Nell
ps i gained weight after i quit smoking(10 months now)
but my thought was get over one vice then work on the other


----------



## dgbg100106

dellasgirl said:


> Hi
> my name is Nell and i am overweight
> 
> There i said it it stings but it is true
> So i am in
> 
> i have apx 30 pounds to lose.
> my plan is to take it slow
> this weight didn't just suddenly appear and it most certainly won't disappear over night
> So far i have cut sugary snacks out,quit eating after 6pm
> started walking(up to a mile now) doing situps  and crunches
> on thundery days i ride the hated stationary bike
> Thanks for listening
> i will be back periodically with updates
> Nell
> ps i gained weight after i quit smoking(10 months now)
> but my thought was get over one vice then work on the other



Congratulations on quitting smoking, that is a big hurdle and I know you can get this one too.


----------



## BackstoryWorthy

Lurked long enough....
Ok, facing down a milestone birthday and it is not too far off.  Tired of the down 10 up 12 yearly dance.  I did drop some weight over the past 6 months (15-18 lbs down on any given day and sticking...) but hit a major- MAJOR- plateau. Opted to step up and exercise and hit the elliptical (that was used as a secondary clothes hanger/dryer ) then hit the road very recently using a modified (as I am a super - novice) Galloway program because I have a bad knee and a history of it knocking me out of any fitness goal.  
I am moving forward getting an answer on my knee (medically) and eating far less red meat & carbs than I even did "dieting" since January. 
I really don't want to fail (again).


----------



## DisneyMom76

Sounds like a great group! 

I'm Jen and a fellow WW member. I was celebrating a nearly 30 lb lost this time last year as my family returned to the US after living abroad. Unfortunately readjusting to life in the US was harder than I thought and 9 lbs have crept back on in a year. 

I've had a pretty bad ankle injury which had me in a boot for 12 weeks and therapy for nearly 20, and now with the boot gone, therapy done, and that first cruise under my belt it's time to refocus on making goal!


----------



## DisneyMom76

BackstoryWorthy said:


> Lurked long enough....
> Ok, facing down a milestone birthday and it is not too far off.  Tired of the down 10 up 12 yearly dance.  I did drop some weight over the past 6 months (15-18 lbs down on any given day and sticking...) but hit a major- MAJOR- plateau. Opted to step up and exercise and hit the elliptical (that was used as a secondary clothes hanger/dryer ) then hit the road very recently using a modified (as I am a super - novice) Galloway program because I have a bad knee and a history of it knocking me out of any fitness goal.
> I am moving forward getting an answer on my knee (medically) and eating far less red meat & carbs than I even did "dieting" since January.
> I really don't want to fail (again).



Where did you find the modified Galloway program? I'm trying to get into running as it helped me lose in the beginning, but then life happens and ankles sprain and I'm starting all over again. I'm interested in starting to do 5Ks so I can participate in the 5K @ Castaway Cay on my next cruise in 2013, with hopes of having the courage and ability to do the 1/2 and marathons @ WDW and DL in the future.


----------



## dgbg100106

So I have not run since high school, so 22 years ago.  I have no idea how an overweight woman can just start running again, do you have any where to start?

What is the Galloway program?


----------



## BackstoryWorthy

DisneyMom76 said:


> Where did you find the modified Galloway program?



Oh, I just mean that I took his 5k program and modified it to meet me where I am

I shuffle rather than jog "properly" especially in the beginning and up hills (if not walking).
I elliptical rather than walk on the off days OR I walk the dog 1.0-1.5 miles.
On Tues and Thurs I do walk/jog longer than 15 minutes - usually 30 but mainly because -
I only run 30-60 seconds at a time so my intervals are far, far shorter than most. 

I am a super-beginner. Slower than me is going backward.  
http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/5k.html


----------



## BackstoryWorthy

dgbg100106 said:


> So I have not run since high school, so 22 years ago.  I have no idea how an overweight woman can just start running again, do you have any where to start?
> 
> What is the Galloway program?


He trains people to race in run/walk intervals for a lesser chance of injury and to finish in better shape (or at all) than if you ran the entire race.
http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/index.html

I never ran at all. I still don't really - I shuffle/jog  .  I am overweight too. I may never run even a 5k (although I plan to eventually...) but this method keeps me from "overdoing"it while keeping me on a schedule and accountable.


----------



## DisneyMom76

Thanks for the post! I found him online this morning and downloaded the Tinkerbell training program to my calendar. I've started (again) the C25K today and am hoping to be ready to go by September for his training format. I will probably tweak as I am not going for the marathons yet, but it will be great practice for some local 5Ks and the Castaway Cay 5K.


----------



## dgbg100106

BackstoryWorthy said:


> He trains people to race in run/walk intervals for a lesser chance of injury and to finish in better shape (or at all) than if you ran the entire race.
> http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/index.html
> 
> I never ran at all. I still don't really - I shuffle/jog  .  I am overweight too. I may never run even a 5k (although I plan to eventually...) but this method keeps me from "overdoing"it while keeping me on a schedule and accountable.



Thanks...

I want to try something and see if I can do a 5k this year....

I had foot surgery in Jan and my goal was to run a 5k by the 1 year mark.


----------



## danicaca

I have lurked here long enough - I would like to take part in the challenge! My name is Danica, I am 37, and tired of the losing/gaining game! I started My Fitness Pal in May, then Power 90 in June, and so far am down 25 pounds. Four years ago, I did WW, and lost 75 pounds, but I had gained it all back by May of this year.  When I saw pics from our last trip to WDW in 2010, I was so depressed about how I looked. When we decided on our dates for next years trip, I knew I needed to change my lifestyle and get back to a healthy weight. Not just for the trip, but forever. I have vowed that this will be the last time I do this, as I know it is not healthy to gain/lose so many times. Anyway, looking for support and encouragement, as DH started the journey with me, but has stopped the workouts. Good luck to everyone!
Danica


----------



## dgbg100106

danicaca said:


> I have lurked here long enough - I would like to take part in the challenge! My name is Danica, I am 37, and tired of the losing/gaining game! I started My Fitness Pal in May, then Power 90 in June, and so far am down 25 pounds. Four years ago, I did WW, and lost 75 pounds, but I had gained it all back by May of this year.  When I saw pics from our last trip to WDW in 2010, I was so depressed about how I looked. When we decided on our dates for next years trip, I knew I needed to change my lifestyle and get back to a healthy weight. Not just for the trip, but forever. I have vowed that this will be the last time I do this, as I know it is not healthy to gain/lose so many times. Anyway, looking for support and encouragement, as DH started the journey with me, but has stopped the workouts. Good luck to everyone!
> Danica



 Danica....

We started the Insanity workout and have been going 2 weeks now, and I have not lost an ounce!  Hopefully I can see a change soon, but glad to hear you are working out and eating right.


----------



## Mom2aJessieGirl

My DH and I started eating better a few weeks ago.  I intend to lose at least 40 pounds, plus I want to run a 5K in early 2013.


----------



## JavArmy

Okay, here is the deal.  I did WW while my husband was deployed almost 2 years ago and was very successful with it.  I made it down to 140 lbs (and may I say i loooked good  )  However, ever since he came home, I've been putting the weight back on.  He's not the only problem, we have moved, so that hasn't helped, and I haven't found a meeting I'm in love with, so that makes it hard.  I know I have no one to blame but myself, but I'm having a hard time getting back on track.  I'm at 165 lbs right now and I'm worried that if I don't do SOMETHING it won't be long until i'm back at my original 185 lbs.  I'm hoping that by joining this thread, I have someone to talk to about my struggles and successes, plus i'm on the DIS all the time anyhow   I want to make this work.


----------



## oubliette77

I am a 35 year old female. One daughter.  

So here is my progress so far. One month of no soda and low carb eating. 19 lbs down. Joined the gym a week ago. Working on my running. Already lowered my time down from a +32 minute two mile down to a 28 minute two mile. Walk/run.  Hoping to do a 5K and work my way up to a 1/2 marathon. 

Already got my first injury  when I took my daughter on a run and let her ride her bike. She took a wrong turn downhill and panicked. This Momma  saved her  from harm but wiped out in the process.  Lots of ice, bandages and blood later I am still going. 

Is anyone else doing galloway's C25k?  I am using the free mapmyrun app, but would love to find one that will beep when I need to switch between walk run for endurance building. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

oubliette77 said:
			
		

> I am a 35 year old female. One daughter.
> 
> So here is my progress so far. One month of no soda and low carb eating. 19 lbs down. Joined the gym a week ago. Working on my running. Already lowered my time down from a +32 minute two mile down to a 28 minute two mile. Walk/run.  Hoping to do a 5K and work my way up to a 1/2 marathon.
> 
> Already got my first injury  when I took my daughter on a run and let her ride her bike. She took a wrong turn downhill and panicked. This Momma  saved her  from harm but wiped out in the process.  Lots of ice, bandages and blood later I am still going.
> 
> Is anyone else doing galloway's C25k?  I am using the free mapmyrun app, but would love to find one that will beep when I need to switch between walk run for endurance building. Good luck to everyone!!



I use couch25k. It is great!! Just start your music and then the app and it will tell you each time you switch and when you are halfway.


----------



## kolohe_lady

I haven't been on this site for over a year!  But now that I have regular access to the internet and some goals in mind, here I am again 

My goals: 
-Improve my eating by learning to prepare good-for-me food. Less sugar, more veggies. 
-Get consistant with strength training.  I have a gym membership but have thus far been too intimidated to use the weight room. Not sure how to use the equipment and afraid of just being in the way of those who obviously do. 
-Improve my running. I'd like to be able to do the 2013 Disneyland half marathon at or around the 2 hour mark. My best time for a half thus far has been around 2:20.  
-I don't have a specific size or weight goal in mind right now. I think as long as I focus on eating better and getting stronger, that part will take care of itself, and I can rock my dress when I get married next year.


----------



## ronalee

I have been doing WW for the last 18 months and have lost 41 pounds... I have 9 pounds to go but I have been gaining and losing the same 2 pounds for the last three months... Hoping that this board (and a few others) will give me the motivation I need to lose those last pounds for good...  My plan is track what I eat and keep exercising (I love running and am training for the Tartan Twosome - Nova Scotia's version of the goofy... 5K on Friday and Half Marathon on Saturday, which is next week).


----------



## dgbg100106

kolohe_lady said:


> I haven't been on this site for over a year!  But now that I have regular access to the internet and some goals in mind, here I am again
> 
> My goals:
> -Improve my eating by learning to prepare good-for-me food. Less sugar, more veggies.
> -Get consistant with strength training.  I have a gym membership but have thus far been too intimidated to use the weight room. Not sure how to use the equipment and afraid of just being in the way of those who obviously do.
> -Improve my running. I'd like to be able to do the 2013 Disneyland half marathon at or around the 2 hour mark. My best time for a half thus far has been around 2:20.
> -I don't have a specific size or weight goal in mind right now. I think as long as I focus on eating better and getting stronger, that part will take care of itself, and I can rock my dress when I get married next year.



Well it seems that your goals are right and you are off to a great start on getting in that wedding dress.  Congratulations on the wedding!

AS far as the weight room, I would ask for help, book a session or three with the trainer there at the gym and specifically for the weight room.  They will teach you technique, proper form and help to establish a healthy amount of weight to lift.


----------



## dgbg100106

ronalee said:


> I have been doing WW for the last 18 months and have lost 41 pounds... I have 9 pounds to go but I have been gaining and losing the same 2 pounds for the last three months... Hoping that this board (and a few others) will give me the motivation I need to lose those last pounds for good...  My plan is track what I eat and keep exercising (I love running and am training for the Tartan Twosome - Nova Scotia's version of the goofy... 5K on Friday and Half Marathon on Saturday, which is next week).



Keep exercising and do track your food, but also make sure you are eating enough, I fall into that sometimes, I am so worried that I am eating too much and I eat less, but what I really need to do is eat more, to help fuel my body!


Good luck on the race, make sure you come back and tell us how you did..


----------



## Nixie

I am joining in! (Didn't even know this board exisited!) Hi, my name is Christy  Last year I weighed in at my highest nonpregnant weight ever. I was very unhappy. My wedding rings didn't fit. I did not even want to leave the house. I started WW and lost -42 pounds. I  hit a plateau. I got really bummed out and quit WW. I have now gained back 8lbs. I really need to get back on track. I am currently trying MyFitnessPal.


----------



## dgbg100106

Nixie said:


> I am joining in! (Didn't even know this board exisited!) Hi, my name is Christy  Last year I weighed in at my highest nonpregnant weight ever. I was very unhappy. My wedding rings didn't fit. I did not even want to leave the house. I started WW and lost -42 pounds. I  hit a plateau. I got really bummed out and quit WW. I have now gained back 8lbs. I really need to get back on track. I am currently trying MyFitnessPal.



Hi Christy....


Welcome and please share and encourage as you wish...

I leave for travel today for work, but am bringing my Insanity videos with me...


----------



## zanzibar138

I cannot believe I have just found this part of the boards! I was even looking for it when I started my endeavour, but I was looking for 'Disney Running' or something and didn't even think to look at WISH 

Anyway, my name is Lana  and I'm aiming for the TOT 10 miler in 2014 (assuming they have one!). I'm aware that I won't *need* two years to train, but my budget is the most prohibiting factor here. In the meantime I have signed up for a 5k in 2 weeks (am aiming to run 3.6k of it as per my program). I am aiming for a 12k run next year which I'll tie in with a trip to visit my family (Mum and I will run it together).

I actually have had ambitions to do a Disney run before, and started on the Galloway program for the half. That program unfortunately didn't really work for me as I didn't feel like I was achieving much and I couldn't handle being out for 3 hours at a time when I started getting to the longer workouts, but hadn't really improved my speed yet. So this time I decided to start with the C25K, which I'm actually enjoying! I just did my second workout for week 4 this morning and am still surviving! It's the longest I've stuck with any running program (except for the Galloway one, but for me that was more walking) and I've still got motivation in bucket loads 

Anyway, I did start a thread about my adventures in the general trip planning part before I stumbled across this. It's in my sig as a 'PPTR'. Mods, please feel free to move it.


----------



## dgbg100106

zanzibar138 said:


> I cannot believe I have just found this part of the boards! I was even looking for it when I started my endeavour, but I was looking for 'Disney Running' or something and didn't even think to look at WISH
> 
> Anyway, my name is Lana  and I'm aiming for the TOT 10 miler in 2014 (assuming they have one!). I'm aware that I won't *need* two years to train, but my budget is the most prohibiting factor here. In the meantime I have signed up for a 5k in 2 weeks (am aiming to run 3.6k of it as per my program). I am aiming for a 12k run next year which I'll tie in with a trip to visit my family (Mum and I will run it together).
> 
> I actually have had ambitions to do a Disney run before, and started on the Galloway program for the half. That program unfortunately didn't really work for me as I didn't feel like I was achieving much and I couldn't handle being out for 3 hours at a time when I started getting to the longer workouts, but hadn't really improved my speed yet. So this time I decided to start with the C25K, which I'm actually enjoying! I just did my second workout for week 4 this morning and am still surviving! It's the longest I've stuck with any running program (except for the Galloway one, but for me that was more walking) and I've still got motivation in bucket loads
> 
> Anyway, I did start a thread about my adventures in the general trip planning part before I stumbled across this. It's in my sig as a 'PPTR'. Mods, please feel free to move it.



Hi Lana, 

Glad you dropped by....

Congrats so far on finding something that works for you.  That is the most important, and you have goals set.  

Stick around and look forward to you motivating me to run more!


----------



## Jaina

I just realized this part of the boards was here too! I am a 30-year-old mom of 3, and want to get to a much healthier place (hopefully) before we go for number 4. I have lost 15 lbs so far this year (good, but not NEARLY as good as it should have been, even with moving across the country in the middle!) and am at 171 right now. (I'm 5'4) I have been losing and gaining the same 5 lbs for the last 4 months and would really like to lose 20 lbs. At that point I'll be at my wedding weight and looking and feeling pretty good, I think! A better "goal" would be losing 30-35, but we want to get pregnant in the next 5-6 months, so... I would really like to get down to 150. I use SparkPeople to keep track of my calories and I go to a women's gym 3 times a week and do a 1.5 hours workout with lots of cardio and some weight training. I hope I can get involved here and give and get some support and motivation!


----------



## fanofWD

I'm pretty new to DIS boards (and  am already completely addicted! )  but have been wondering what the WISH icons were for...I'm so glad I found it!  We actually decided (my DH and I) to surprise my DD with a trip to WDW for her 6th birthday, and it's our motivation to lose some weight and get healthy (for all that walking   )  We started a month and a half ago with my eventual goal of being to lose 125lbs!!  I figure we have a year and 3 months or so to do it, and in the last month I've lost 23 lbs...I also use sparkpeople (like jaina) and run on my treadmill three- four times a week.  I'm also really looking forward to the support aspect of it from this board


----------



## SoScary'09

Bumping because I think I need to join this thread again. The WISH challenge was extremely successful for me last year when I was getting ready for my Halloween trip (lost 18lbs!). This year I've had no Disney trip to prep for and well...let's just say I've sort of fallen off the wagon.

I start college in January. Going back to school is a big deal for me so I've decided I want to be in decent shape by the time it rolls around. I weigh 3 more lbs than I did this time last year. Therefore, I'd like to lose seven lbs total by January. And this will be tough because of the holiday season. But I'm gonna do it!

Will be updating periodically. Anyone else joining on for the fall?


----------



## dgbg100106

I am here and ready to lose...

I am down 10 pounds and just came back from a two week vacation, where I put on more than I wanted, but it is coming off quickly.

I am using loseit, and it really helps with the calorie intake and tracking all the food, if anyone wants to join and link as friends that would be great...  Just let me know.


----------



## Weluvdisny

Hey everyone! I just signed up for my first WDW half marathon in January and can't wait! But with the holidays coming up I'm so worried that it will be too easy to fall off my training schedule and just sit around with friends and family eating way too much. 

I would like to lose about 10 lbs. before the race. So that's 1 lb. a week. Easy right?  Putting it out there in writing makes me feel like I have all of you watching and supporting me to meet my goals.

Looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## dgbg100106

Weluvdisny said:


> Hey everyone! I just signed up for my first WDW half marathon in January and can't wait! But with the holidays coming up I'm so worried that it will be too easy to fall off my training schedule and just sit around with friends and family eating way too much.
> 
> I would like to lose about 10 lbs. before the race. So that's 1 lb. a week. Easy right?  Putting it out there in writing makes me feel like I have all of you watching and supporting me to meet my goals.
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge!



That is awesome... I am not up to running yet.. but I just lost my first 10 and meet a minor goal of mine...

So you can do it...


----------



## jiminy.cricket

I can barely believe it, but  CK is complete!  Woot!  Today begins the 10K program.


----------



## dgbg100106

Awesome here comes the 10K


----------



## SoScary'09

My weekly weigh in was this morning. Had my doubts but the results were positive! 

It's been two weeks so far and I'm already down about three lbs. Four more and I'll be at my first goal. Let's just hope Thanksgiving doesn't set me back. No way I'll be able to stay away from the macaroni and cherry pie....

I guess the key will have to be moderation? Sure I say that now


----------



## Beastlover

I'm back and committing here! 

I was very successful with Atkins and WISH a few years back! Right now, I'm not sure how much I should be losing? I've been teaching Jazzercise for 6 1/2 years and I am so much stronger, more lean muscle. Its the layer of puff over the top! 

I'm down 13 pounds, and am going to start with a goal of 25. See how I feel then??


----------



## dgbg100106

SoScary'09 said:


> My weekly weigh in was this morning. Had my doubts but the results were positive!
> 
> It's been two weeks so far and I'm already down about three lbs. Four more and I'll be at my first goal. Let's just hope Thanksgiving doesn't set me back. No way I'll be able to stay away from the macaroni and cherry pie....
> 
> I guess the key will have to be moderation? Sure I say that now



Very nice...  Doing great!


----------



## dgbg100106

Beastlover said:


> I'm back and committing here!
> 
> I was very successful with Atkins and WISH a few years back! Right now, I'm not sure how much I should be losing? I've been teaching Jazzercise for 6 1/2 years and I am so much stronger, more lean muscle. Its the layer of puff over the top!
> 
> I'm down 13 pounds, and am going to start with a goal of 25. See how I feel then??





You at least have the right attitude!


----------



## dgbg100106

My weigh in this morning has got me to 15 pounds, so far so good!


----------



## MapleGirl

What I want

Weight < 150 lbs.
Michelle Obama Upper Arms
Flexibility
Be able to do 100 push-ups and 200 sit-ups
No migraines
Energy
Clear skin
Walk (maybe jog?) the 2014 WDW half-marathon with DH (if the dates work out with our planned trip)
Enjoy working out and lifting

I started doing the Primal Diet (grudgingly) with DH back in August.  We didn't eat wheat or grains.  I found that my migraines were much better (only had 1 that month!) and my face was beautifully clear.   I also lost 7 lbs.  Over the course of September and October I discovered that I get a migraine a day or two after eating grains.  I also gained the weight back.  So, back to the Primal Diet I go!  I resolve to eat no wheat, very little grains (rice, gluten-free items), and limit my sugar and carbohydrate intake.  

DH and I have turned our deck into a 3-season room and are going to use it for a home gym.  On Black Friday we got the Marcy Pro Compact Trainer.




I also bought a book on lifting for women.  I'm going to workout 3x/week for 6 months using the book's plan.  I am also going to look for some work out or weight lifting podcasts to listen to on my way home from work for some inspiration.

So, that's it.  Wish me luck.


----------



## dgbg100106

Maplegirl, that sounds like a wonderful pkan and something that you can do.

Good for you!


----------



## KaryCam

Gosh, I really had wanted to lose weight for my cruise. I started but then I hurt myself (not related) and had to go through 3 months of physical therapy. Then it was Thanksgiving and Christmas before I knew it.
So, after the new year I started up again. My local YMCA is having a fitness challenge and I joined and am doing well with it. 
My goals, yes, are to lose weight but what I really want is to get off of the high BP meds. My goal for the cruise is to walk in the mornings, at least a mile. I would love to do the Castaway 5K but it's probably to late to start training now.


----------



## TheDisney6

Hello!
I have lost 30 pounds in the last 6 month by making small changes. I want to commit to some bigger changes. I will continue to eat healthy and I commit to walking at least a mile a day to start. Hope to up that number but I want to start with something I know I will do. Thanks for being my witnesses!
LJ


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

Hi! I would also like to join W.I.S.H
I am starting off above 300lbs. This is the heaviest I have been, ever. I had my son over 3 years ago and I have just gained and gained since then. Diabetes runs in my family and I continued to ignore the risks. I believe at this point that I have diabetes (appt. In February to test) and I can feel the effects the weight is causing.

My goal:
I want to be under 200lbs. Ideally around 180.
I want to regain muscle strength in my legs and develop upper body strength.
I want to eat healthier with less carbs and at least 3 servings of veggies a day.
I want to be exercising at least 250 minutes a week.
DH and I want to run the Disney 10k in 2014, hopefully followed by a 1/2 marathon. So, as I get healthier we hope to start training.

My Plan:
We are purchasing an elliptical for our house. The gym, my schedule and a kiddo just don't add up to the kind of working out I want to do. So, to begin, at least 3-6 fifteen minute workouts a week.
Walking outdoors, weather permitting, at least once a week to begin.
Limited to one 20oz soda per day, replacing usual soda intake with water. NO DIET soda.
Pizza only once per week. Veggies three times a day, in smoothies or cooked with yummy researched recipes.
Limited TV/electronics to set a good example for DS.
8 hours of sleep each night. (No more than 10.)

That's all for now.


----------



## keahgirl8

DisneyMagicMomma said:
			
		

> Hi! I would also like to join W.I.S.H
> I am starting off above 300lbs. This is the heaviest I have been, ever. I had my son over 3 years ago and I have just gained and gained since then. Diabetes runs in my family and I continued to ignore the risks. I believe at this point that I have diabetes (appt. In February to test) and I can feel the effects the weight is causing.
> 
> My goal:
> I want to be under 200lbs. Ideally around 180.
> I want to regain muscle strength in my legs and develop upper body strength.
> I want to eat healthier with less carbs and at least 3 servings of veggies a day.
> I want to be exercising at least 250 minutes a week.
> DH and I want to run the Disney 10k in 2014, hopefully followed by a 1/2 marathon. So, as I get healthier we hope to start training.
> 
> My Plan:
> We are purchasing an elliptical for our house. The gym, my schedule and a kiddo just don't add up to the kind of working out I want to do. So, to begin, at least 3-6 fifteen minute workouts a week.
> Walking outdoors, weather permitting, at least once a week to begin.
> Limited to one 20oz soda per day, replacing usual soda intake with water. NO DIET soda.
> Pizza only once per week. Veggies three times a day, in smoothies or cooked with yummy researched recipes.
> Limited TV/electronics to set a good example for DS.
> 8 hours of sleep each night. (No more than 10.)
> 
> That's all for now.



Those are fantastic goals!  It sounds like you have a great plan too!  Congratulations on your healthy start.  Be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## TheDisney6

Hi Tiffany,
A cruise sounds so fun! I too am wanting to set a healthy example for my Child (DD).
I started out at a 220. The first thing I cut out was sugared soda. I still drink Diet but not as much as I drank sugar soda. I have cut out processed food as much as possible so as far as carbs go I eat high quality whole foods like fruits and avoid processed carbs such as cake or white flour pasta. It has been slow go. But I am happy with that. 
I am having a green smoothie every day. Greens, water a little whole fruit some stevia for sweetness (oh my, do I have a sweet tooth!)  I feel so much better physically. My knees and my BP are better. Lost 30. Now I need to add some activity. I am walking 1 mile extra each day above and beyond whatever comes from housework or regular activity. I want to increase that,  I want to keep my promise to myself, so for now that is my number! I hope you love the elliptical! I believe that as we go it will get easier! You have my encouragement! Go Tiffany!


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

TheDisney6 said:


> Hi Tiffany,
> A cruise sounds so fun! I too am wanting to set a healthy example for my Child (DD).
> I am having a green smoothie every day. Greens, water a little whole fruit some stevia for sweetness (oh my, do I have a sweet tooth!)
> I believe that as we go it will get easier! You have my encouragement! Go Tiffany!



We are tickled about the cruise! I'm still trying to convince DH that if we take our son, he won't fall off the ship. He can't get over the weird fear of it. 
So about your green smoothie... What kinds of greens and fruits do you use? I've been planning spinach, pineapple, banana and maybe cherry. I'd love your recipe!
Thanks so much for the encouragement!!


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

keahgirl8 said:


> Those are fantastic goals!  It sounds like you have a great plan too!  Congratulations on your healthy start.  Be sure to keep us posted!



Thank you! I will come back to share my progress and to read about others as well!


----------



## Mrs Eeyore

May I tiptoe in and join? I'm delighted to find this forum because I somehow manage to tie in my fitness goals with my Disney goals. Like, if I get myself back in shape, the cosmos will reward me with a Disney vacation.  Or what if I lucked into a Disney trip but was too self-conscious to wear a bathing suit by the pool or at my beloved water parks? I love water and I _need_ to be able to wear a bathing suit. I'm 50 now and at my age that requires work. I don't need to lose much weight. Five pounds would be nice but it's not a big deal. But in the past couple of years I've gone loose and lumpy. I know exercise helps but I'm a homebody and have trouble talking myself into going to the gym. I shape up pretty quickly when I commit to it so I'm making that commitment HERE AND NOW! Recently I've been having a lot of trouble with muscle tension in my neck, chest and shoulders and I know regular exercise would help with that too. So why am I sprawled on my bed with a laptop right now? 

I did work out three times last week, missed yesterday because of a minor health issue but I'm going to the gym today. Thank you for listening!


----------



## Figment1990

Mrs Eeyore said:


> May I tiptoe in and join? I'm delighted to find this forum because I somehow manage to tie in my fitness goals with my Disney goals. Like, if I get myself back in shape, the cosmos will reward me with a Disney vacation.  Or what if I lucked into a Disney trip but was too self-conscious to wear a bathing suit by the pool or at my beloved water parks? I love water and I _need_ to be able to wear a bathing suit. I'm 50 now and at my age that requires work. I don't need to lose much weight. Five pounds would be nice but it's not a big deal. But in the past couple of years I've gone loose and lumpy. I know exercise helps but I'm a homebody and have trouble talking myself into going to the gym. I shape up pretty quickly when I commit to it so I'm making that commitment HERE AND NOW! Recently I've been having a lot of trouble with muscle tension in my neck, chest and shoulders and I know regular exercise would help with that too. So why am I sprawled on my bed with a laptop right now?
> 
> I did work out three times last week, missed yesterday because of a minor health issue but I'm going to the gym today. Thank you for listening!



Mrs Eyeore - I love your Disney/health philosophy!    I too hate dragging myself to the gym (though I didn't hate it so much before kids when I had more control of my schedule). So i have an extensive collection of workout DVDs.  My favorites are the Shape magazine DVDs (redefining and transforming and abs are my favorite threE), and Jillian Michaels.  Plus some pilates ones. I also now have a treadmill in the basement which really helps, but I find that the DVDs can really help with muscle toning as well (sometimes more).  good luck!


----------



## keahgirl8

Figment1990 said:
			
		

> Mrs Eyeore - I love your Disney/health philosophy!    I too hate dragging myself to the gym (though I didn't hate it so much before kids when I had more control of my schedule). So i have an extensive collection of workout DVDs.  My favorites are the Shape magazine DVDs (redefining and transforming and abs are my favorite threE), and Jillian Michaels.  Plus some pilates ones. I also now have a treadmill in the basement which really helps, but I find that the DVDs can really help with muscle toning as well (sometimes more).  good luck!



I am a crazy person who loves going to the gym, but I would suggest finding some activities you enjoy.  Maybe find a fun class at the gym, or experiment with all of the equipment to see if there is something you like.  You can also go for walks, ride a bike, or do DVDs as Figment is suggesting here.  I love the Jillian Michaels ones too.  They are very well rounded.  They can be challenging for beginners, but they have someone adapting the exercises in the video.  Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Eeyore

Thanks keahgirl8 and Figment1990! I actually enjoy the gym once I get there and I feel great afterwards. I'm sure it's good for me just to get out there so I really want to make gym workouts a priority. I have a few DVDs and I'll look into the ones you recommended -- but if I can give myself that kick in the butt to get out of the house I need to do it! I also like to run outdoors when the weather is decent.

As for my Disney motiviation, it's totally delusional but it seems to be working so far...


----------



## nocomment711

I'm gonna start doing hour long workouts at lunch and half hour workouts at home as well as eating properly and cutting the coca-cola out of my diet.  Here's hoping to lose a substantial amount of weight for Disney in October!  (=


----------



## keahgirl8

nocomment711 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna start doing hour long workouts at lunch and half hour workouts at home as well as eating properly and cutting the coca-cola out of my diet.  Here's hoping to lose a substantial amount of weight for Disney in October!  (=



That's great!  Congrats on starting your healthy life!


----------



## ncbeachbum

I would like to join in please 

I started WW today. 

My goals are to stick to my WW points and to get off the couch! Depression is setting in, I NEED to lose weight and be healthier.


----------



## keahgirl8

ncbeachbum said:


> I would like to join in please
> 
> I started WW today.
> 
> My goals are to stick to my WW points and to get off the couch! Depression is setting in, I NEED to lose weight and be healthier.



Good for you! You can do this!


----------



## tksbaskets

ncbeachbum said:


> I would like to join in please
> 
> I started WW today.
> 
> My goals are to stick to my WW points and to get off the couch! Depression is setting in, I NEED to lose weight and be healthier.



Good for you!  I'm following WW and I signed up for a St. Patty's Day 5K walk.  We can do this!


----------



## dgbg100106

Just wanted to say that I am now down 21 pounds overall, and I have way more energy.


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

dgbg100106 said:


> Just wanted to say that I am now down 21 pounds overall, and I have way more energy.



  YES!  

That's a great success!


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyMagicMomma said:


> YES!
> 
> That's a great success!



Thanks...  Only a few more to go...


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks...  Only a few more to go...



You can do it!


----------



## KaryCam

went to the Doctor's yesterday.
I am down 15 lbs. 
My blood pressure was in a better place 128/80.
I was having a difficult time with dehydrating because of sweating from exercising and having to take the water pill for BP. Didn't seem to matter how much I was replacing fluids. Doctor cut water pill dose in half, hope that helps.
I have 85 lbs left to lose.
Cruise is in 3 weeks. I have made a plan to exercise in the mornings. Limit myself to one soda a day. Choose a moderate breakfast and lunch. Use the stairs. 
I have already scheduled an appointment with a fitness trainer for the week I get back so that I can get back in the swing of things.
Need to stay strong.


----------



## starrynightrose

I've started working on getting better!  I picked up Jeff Galloway's 5K running program app for my phone and am finishing up week 2.  I have a baby goal of running any 5K at my current pace of SLOW and the W&D 5K at the Disney recommended maximum pace of 15 min/mile this year!  I also have a someday goal of either the Princess or Tinkerbell Half Marathon, but baby steps first!


----------



## keahgirl8

starrynightrose said:
			
		

> I've started working on getting better!  I picked up Jeff Galloway's 5K running program app for my phone and am finishing up week 2.  I have a baby goal of running any 5K at my current pace of SLOW and the W&D 5K at the Disney recommended maximum pace of 15 min/mile this year!  I also have a someday goal of either the Princess or Tinkerbell Half Marathon, but baby steps first!



Good for you!  Do you have trouble with that app?  I thought about getting it, but read mixed reviews.


----------



## dgbg100106

KaryCam said:


> went to the Doctor's yesterday.
> I am down 15 lbs.
> My blood pressure was in a better place 128/80.
> I was having a difficult time with dehydrating because of sweating from exercising and having to take the water pill for BP. Didn't seem to matter how much I was replacing fluids. Doctor cut water pill dose in half, hope that helps.
> I have 85 lbs left to lose.
> Cruise is in 3 weeks. I have made a plan to exercise in the mornings. Limit myself to one soda a day. Choose a moderate breakfast and lunch. Use the stairs.
> I have already scheduled an appointment with a fitness trainer for the week I get back so that I can get back in the swing of things.
> Need to stay strong.



You can do it.  With your great attitude you stay strong.  But remember even if you do fall, just get back up and live a new day from that point forward.


----------



## starrynightrose

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Good for you!  Do you have trouble with that app?  I thought about getting it, but read mixed reviews.



I haven't had any issues with the app itself so far, just my body hating the regularity of it.  I like that it tells you when to run and when to walk.  I needed that, plus you can load your own music into the app and it will take the music and match it to the BPM you should be going on the runs.


----------



## dawn8179

I'm finally back. I had lost 20 pounds and was still needing to lose 20 pounds when we found out we were finally getting to adopt. So we brought home our bundle of joy in June. So unfortunately I have been lazy since last June(only as far as exercise goes, I have been quite busy otherwise) and gained 10 back so I now have 30 to lose but would be happy if I lost 20. The last time I had run was in October. I finally got out there last week and ran and now its cold again.
So my plan is to try to do step with my wii until it gets warmer next week and then its back to a running schedule. I've signed up for a couple of 5Ks and a 10K to make me have to do my running.


----------



## tksbaskets

dawn8179 said:


> I'm finally back. I had lost 20 pounds and was still needing to lose 20 pounds when we found out we were finally getting to adopt. So we brought home our bundle of joy in June. So unfortunately I have been lazy since last June(only as far as exercise goes, I have been quite busy otherwise) and gained 10 back so I now have 30 to lose but would be happy if I lost 20. The last time I had run was in October. I finally got out there last week and ran and now its cold again.
> So my plan is to try to do step with my wii until it gets warmer next week and then its back to a running schedule. I've signed up for a couple of 5Ks and a 10K to make me have to do my running.



Congratulations on your adoption!  Keep on working at it and you'll achieve your goals.


----------



## CruiseBoundnKY

As of today I'm down 35 pounds in 7 months. 

I am not new to wish totally. I have done a few of the monthly challenges and I'm over on the events/competition boards. 

I saw this thread this morning and I could definitely use more support and encouragement. I weigh 201 right now and have always gotten stuck on the way to onederland.  It seems like Mt. Everest separates me and the other side. 

I currently work out 6-7 days a week and watch what I eat with fitness pal app. I walk or jog/walk, Zumba, aqua Zumba and do work specifically for your core. 

Looking forward to being a part of this board. 

Karen


----------



## keahgirl8

CruiseBoundnKY said:
			
		

> As of today I'm down 35 pounds in 7 months.
> 
> I am not new to wish totally. I have done a few of the monthly challenges and I'm over on the events/competition boards.
> 
> I saw this thread this morning and I could definitely use more support and encouragement. I weigh 201 right now and have always gotten stuck on the way to onederland.  It seems like Mt. Everest separates me and the other side.
> 
> I currently work out 6-7 days a week and watch what I eat with fitness pal app. I walk or jog/walk, Zumba, aqua Zumba and do work specifically for your core.
> 
> Looking forward to being a part of this board.
> 
> Karen



It sounds like you are doing everything right.  Don't give up!  You will be in onederland before you know it.


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

CruiseBoundnKY said:


> As of today I'm down 35 pounds in 7 months.
> 
> I saw this thread this morning and I could definitely use more support and encouragement. I weigh 201 right now and have always gotten stuck on the way to onederland.  It seems like Mt. Everest separates me and the other side.
> 
> I currently work out 6-7 days a week and watch what I eat with fitness pal app. I walk or jog/walk, Zumba, aqua Zumba and do work specifically for your core.
> 
> Looking forward to being a part of this board.
> 
> Karen



Welcome!!  You can totally get over the hump! I was just reading something about being sure to eat all your calories, so maybe that's an issue? Just a thought. You can do it! 

PS Do you LOVE Kentucky? We hope to move there after we're done with school and I am so impatient!


----------



## WVURunner

I just stumbled across this part of the DISboards and it couldn't have come at a better time!

Backstory:  I was athletic and active in high school and then I went away to college where I duel majored in aerospace and mechancal engineering and had no time to work out.  I gained weight all through college.  I got a job that required me to travel 75% of the time so I was eating out and working 80 hr weeks.  When my Dad died suddenly, I decided I needed a life change and started to run to get rid of the stress from work and my life.  I lost 60 lbs by making a point to put my health and workouts before work, watching what I was eating and giving up soda.  After my weight loss, I got back into running, I had run track in high school and even went to States.  I met my husband, got engaged and was motivated by my wedding dress.  We ran the WDW marathon together shortly after we were married.

So fast forward to now:  We have been married 1.5 years and I have fallen back into some old habits, have gained about 20 lbs back and need some motivation.  Once I had completed the marathon, I stopped training as I felt as I had reached my peak.  My husband is 6'5" and weighs 170.  He is a beanpole who eats non-stop.  He is a 2.5 hr marathoner and eats like it.  He is always eating and therefore I eat.  Plus, there is so much junk food in our house, something I never had at my apartment.  Hubby does all the grocery shopping and cooking, which I am thankful for but it is killing me!  We are going on a cruise in May and lots of my dresses are tight or don't fit.  I would like to lose 10 lbs before the cruise and then more weight once we get back.  I hate the fact that I am back into the 200's again(in my defense, I am over 6' tall)

So I am going to commit myself to:
running 4x a week with spin class 2x a week and lifting. 
Stop eating when I am full (and don't keep eating just because hubby put it on my plate)
Have hubby pick up healthy snacks (and hide the girl scout cookies)
Put my eating habits in my hands and not my hubby's
Elimate Alcohol

hopefully this will keep me accountable!


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

WVURunner said:


> I just stumbled across this part of the DISboards and it couldn't have come at a better time!
> 
> So I am going to commit myself to:
> running 4x a week with spin class 2x a week and lifting.
> Stop eating when I am full (and don't keep eating just because hubby put it on my plate)
> Have hubby pick up healthy snacks (and hide the girl scout cookies)
> Put my eating habits in my hands and not my hubby's
> Elimate Alcohol
> 
> hopefully this will keep me accountable!



Those sound like excellent goals!! I definitely think it will help if DH knows you are trying to get fit. Maybe he can make smaller portions or you can use a smaller plate.  Keep us updated! And have fun on your vacation!


----------



## SoScary'09

Had to stop by this thread since I hadn't in awhile and say that I've met my goal Started earlier this year at 136, as I'd been slipping into old habits since my past Disney trip in 2011. Back to eating better and it feels great. Original goal was 125 but stepped on the scale yesterday and was surprised it was 122. And guys- NO starvation involved. Three meals a day, especially breakfast! I've eaten a little junk too along the way, the key is simply moderation. 

So thanks again to the boards for helping me out. Guess I'd like to be 120 for my trip, almost there. After that, will just look to maintain. Oh and PS- first time I ever posted in this thread in 2009, I was 153. I've come a long way since then and the am thrilled!


----------



## DisneyMagicMomma

SoScary'09 said:


> Had to stop by this thread since I hadn't in awhile and say that I've met my goal Started earlier this year at 136, as I'd been slipping into old habits since my past Disney trip in 2011. Back to eating better and it feels great. Original goal was 125 but stepped on the scale yesterday and was surprised it was 122. And guys- NO starvation involved. Three meals a day, especially breakfast! I've eaten a little junk too along the way, the key is simply moderation.
> 
> So thanks again to the boards for helping me out. Guess I'd like to be 120 for my trip, almost there. After that, will just look to maintain. Oh and PS- first time I ever posted in this thread in 2009, I was 153. I've come a long way since then and the am thrilled!



 Way to go!!


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Terrified of starting this process. I am the person that doesn't set a goal without knowing I can achieve it. I'm not sure I can do this but I'm trying to tell myself "Baby Steps". I am 5'4" and 170lbs, two children (DD6,DS5), and I am in nursing school. 

I'm not sure how I am going to fit in time to exercise so my first goal is to improve my nutrition.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

FrugalFashionista said:


> Terrified of starting this process. I am the person that doesn't set a goal without knowing I can achieve it. I'm not sure I can do this but I'm trying to tell myself "Baby Steps". I am 5'4" and 170lbs, two children (DD6,DS5), and I am in nursing school.
> 
> I'm not sure how I am going to fit in time to exercise so my first goal is to improve my nutrition.



You can do it! One good thing to remember is you didn't get there in one day, you won't get back in one day either. I tell myself that a lot. 

Set a goal you know you can achieve. Focusing on your nutrition is a great start. And it's easy to do. 
Goal one can be swapping an unhealthy food choice for a good one. Soda for water. Potato chips for kale chips. Fries for veggies.
I'd also get a few basic kitchen necessities. Measuring cups, measuring spoons and a food scale. These will become your new best friends, I promise. 

A great place to go is MyFitnessPal.com you can register for free on the website and they have an app. You set an x amount of pounds per week weight loss goal, plug in your numbers and it will tell you how many calories a day you need to eat. They have a huge data base with foods in it. And a database for exercise. You can also build recipes so if it's something you make regularly you have that info on hand. You can also add your favorite restaurant foods. And if they don't have a particular item and you have the nutrition info, you can add it to the database. 
There are quite a few DISers on MFP, me included. If you join and want a friend feel free to add me, same username as here. It's a great tool for understanding serving sizes and calories. 

Also join our monthly challenges here too. We have wonderful members in all stages of their journeys. It's great to have a support system in place. 

Good luck!!! I know you can do it!

Sent from my iPhone using DISboards


----------



## o0quirkygirl0o

Hi! I'd love to join in on the challenge. 

I've been overweight all of my life, to varying degrees. I was really large in High School, then started exercising and doing Slim For Life during college and dropped down nearly 45 pounds. I kept the weight off after college while working on my feet at Target for a year.

Then I went back to school... and the weight all came back on, and then some. I was feeling super miserable and uncomfortable in my own body. After graduating I started working at a desk job. I still was not getting enough exercise.

Then, I weighed myself last month and saw the highest number of my life. And, one I had promised myself never to reach. I knew I had to do something. 

My wedding is coming up in October and I want to look and feel great. Plus, I want to feel awesome on our Disney honeymoon. It would be an added bonus that I'll look better in all our pictures. 

So, with that being said, I've started watching what I eat and not eating out nearly as often. When we do go out, I try to pick something that is better for me and not a big greasy burger. My fiance and I also started walking every evening. At the beginning of this week I decided to step things up and added in the Couch to 5k program to our routine. The first week was a bit killer, but I'm feeling better today, and the trek was easier on me than the two times before.

I'm logging everything on MFP and would love to have a community I can come to for support on those days when things aren't feeling as easy, or when I'm super proud and need to share my victory. 

I would love to find that support here. Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer84

I am definitely in!  

A little background- Growing up I was always thin, even in high school.  When I graduated I was a size 9 (juniors).  Since then, I have had 3 children, and gained over 100 lbs.  I am now in a size 18/20.    I love food, especially sweets.  I know I am setting a bad example for my kids when they ask "What's for dessert?" after every meal.  They are all perfect, weight-wise, but that could go downhill very fast. My dad passed away in 2009 from heart disease caused by high blood pressure at the age of 52. His weight was a factor in that.

My goals-
To eat healthier is my main goal.  I want to set a better example for my kids.

I also have a goal to lose 80 lbs by my WDW trip, which is April 2014.

My brother has lost 40 lbs recently using Herbalife, so I am going to do 1 meal replacement with one of their shakes (he does two a day, but I can't drink all my meals!).  

I also want to get walking, so that I am completely comfortable walking 8 miles a day.  Considering that right now I can barely walk 1 mile, this is probably my biggest goal.


----------



## tksbaskets

SoScary'09 said:


> Had to stop by this thread since I hadn't in awhile and say that I've met my goal Started earlier this year at 136, as I'd been slipping into old habits since my past Disney trip in 2011. Back to eating better and it feels great. Original goal was 125 but stepped on the scale yesterday and was surprised it was 122. And guys- NO starvation involved. Three meals a day, especially breakfast! I've eaten a little junk too along the way, the key is simply moderation.
> 
> So thanks again to the boards for helping me out. Guess I'd like to be 120 for my trip, almost there. After that, will just look to maintain. Oh and PS- first time I ever posted in this thread in 2009, I was 153. I've come a long way since then and the am thrilled!



Great Job!! 



Jennifer84 said:


> I am definitely in!
> 
> A little background- Growing up I was always thin, even in high school.  When I graduated I was a size 9 (juniors).  Since then, I have had 3 children, and gained over 100 lbs.  I am now in a size 18/20.    I love food, especially sweets.  I know I am setting a bad example
> 
> for my kids when they ask "What's for dessert?" after every meal.  They are all perfect, weight-wise, but that could go downhill very fast. My dad passed away in 2009 from heart disease caused by high blood pressure at the age of 52. His weight was a factor in that.
> 
> My goals-
> To eat healthier is my main goal.  I want to set a better example for my kids.
> 
> I also have a goal to lose 80 lbs by my WDW trip, which is April 2014.
> 
> My brother has lost 40 lbs recently using Herbalife, so I am going to do 1 meal replacement with one of their shakes (he does two a day, but I can't drink all my meals!).
> 
> I also want to get walking, so that I am completely comfortable walking 8 miles a day.  Considering that right now I can barely walk 1 mile, this is probably my biggest goal.



Each journey begins with a step.  Start with a couple of blocks and build up from there.  Get the kids to go with you.  Sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## MrsJessica

About me - Always a bit overweight, but athletic. I've never been able to lose weight (even running marathons...), but I've maintained from high school (soon to be 30 in Feb). Now, with some med issues and new rx, plus lack of exercise, this past 1.5 years I've steadily increased from around 154 to 167, size 8/10 to 10/12. My clothes are starting to not fit, dresses especially. It's frustrating and miserable, but probably just what I need as I have no intention of buying a whole new wardrobe to accommodate this new size...  

Now, my health is in check and I can see a goal. We're planning a Disney trip in January and I'd like to enjoy looking at our pictures when we come home! Even sooner is a wedding abroad with friends that knew me -15lb ago. More pictures that I would like to enjoy...  

I've started running again and am keeping it low key for now with the C25k app, and some stairs near my apartment. Nutrition is alright as long as I stay away from late night eating...with a new husband, I've just been noticing this! Sure, we're eating healthy, but it's a whole 4th meal...at 11pm... 

Might as well just say it now - My goal is to be back to my normal weight range by the wedding in mid-October and further along by Disney. I've never been able to break the 149 invisible barrier, so anything beyond that is where I'd like to be


----------



## mandyloowho

Hey y'all! I'm Amanda! I'm anxious to get in on this.

I've been chubby since middle school...not fat but thick. I equate it to lack of nutrition at home and no emphasis on physical activity.

I went through nursing school out of high school and that packed on a few more pounds, then I got married and had a baby...all while moving 3 times in the past 4 years. STRESSFUL. I've gained weight like crazy and weigh more than the day I delivered my kiddo. 

I'm currently 5'7 and 230. I'd like to make my first goal to be about 175. I'd also LOVE to run in the TB 1/2 or the Princess 1/2. LOVE. 

I'm a beginner (VERY BEGINNER) runner. I need to eat out less and cut out soda. 

I look forward to getting to know y'all.


----------



## jesswindsor

Hello!!  My name is Jessica I am 31 years old and I am a Pooh Sized, All Things Disney Lover.  I am in the worst shape of my life, and have tried different "diets" in the past and I have lost weight, but then I would gain the weight back.  I want to try a different method.  My overall goal is to be healthy.  One of my biggest passions in life is Disney, and I am going to use my next Disney trip as my motivation.  On my last trip, I had a difficult time walking, and it really ruined the trip for me.  I was also tired of looking at all the cute Disney clothing and nothing fit me.  I decided then that the next time I visited the world I wanted to be able to walk and enjoy my trip.  So far the only goals I have is to Drink a lot of Water everyday, Focus on eating healthier foods, and creating a exercise habit.  I'm ready for the Challenge!!!!


----------



## keahgirl8

jesswindsor said:


> Hello!!  My name is Jessica I am 31 years old and I am a Pooh Sized, All Things Disney Lover.  I am in the worst shape of my life, and have tried different "diets" in the past and I have lost weight, but then I would gain the weight back.  I want to try a different method.  My overall goal is to be healthy.  One of my biggest passions in life is Disney, and I am going to use my next Disney trip as my motivation.  On my last trip, I had a difficult time walking, and it really ruined the trip for me.  I was also tired of looking at all the cute Disney clothing and nothing fit me.  I decided then that the next time I visited the world I wanted to be able to walk and enjoy my trip.  So far the only goals I have is to Drink a lot of Water everyday, Focus on eating healthier foods, and creating a exercise habit.  I'm ready for the Challenge!!!!



I'm a little late on this!  How are you doing?  I have taken a couple of DL trips since losing weight and it makes a huge difference!  Things you didn't realize were more difficult, are so much easier!


----------



## huckleberrykate

I have struggled with my weight since high school. I have watched the scale climb and fall. I have tried every whacky diet ever created and failed at them all. In Jan of 2012 I saw the scale hit a number I never thought I would see and was mortified, but was not ready to stage my own intervention. In March I decided to make some changes and signed up to do a 5K, and then did one every month for the remainder of the year. I did the Peachtree which is a 10K in July of that year. The weight started to come off, but still was not really controlling my intake of food. I suffered the I am running there for I can eat whatever I want philosophy, so my weight loss was hit or miss and often stalled. I did my 1st 1/2 marathon in March of this year and then took a 2 month hiatus from running and struggled to complete my 2nd Peachtree in July.  I am a huge fan of Pinterest and saw a quote right after my Peachtree debacle that said "Here is a weight loss secret-there is no secret Stop eating garbage and get off your booty!"
Well for whatever reason this finally kinda hit home. I continued to run and have my first full marathon at the end of this month. I have added biking to help give my knees a rest on some days.
I dropped about 20 lbs last year when I started running, but really did not see any really weight lost until 4 months ago when I really started paying attention to everything that goes into my mouth. I try not to restrict foods, but just really pay attention to the quantity I intake. Thanks to the LoseIt app I am down a total of 50 lbs as of yesterday ! I have not seen this weight since my first years of college which was very long ago! I still have about 40 or so lbs I would like to lose. I am so glad I can share this with like minded people and look forward to following everyone's progress!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Hi everyone!  Happy to have found this forum, thanks to a mention from the DIS Disneyland podcast when discussing healthy food options at DL & DCA.  I'm going to DL/DCA for the first time in just a little over 6 weeks, I can't wait!

About me - I feel like I've always struggled with my weight, but it got out of control about 12 years ago.  I'm now insulin resistant, and I don't want to develop Type 2 diabetes.  I've had some success with weight loss, losing 25 pounds in 2009 and again last year, but unfortunately I put most of that weight back on.  So now I'm back at it.  I've lost 6 pounds in the last 2.5 weeks, so I'm thrilled about that.  

I'm currently at 239.6 - yes, that 0.6 of a pound is very important if it puts me in the 230s!    My first goal is 229 by Thanksgiving - that's the day I fly to Los Angeles to visit my brother, and then we're going to DL/DCA one day the following week.

My second goal is to be below 200 pounds by April 2014.  This is a lofty goal.  I haven't been below 200 pounds since 2000.  I've been thinking of a big reward for this milestone, and I think it just might be a trip to WDW!  I'm still playing around with that idea, and it may have to be a solo trip if I can't talk any friends into going again (some of us went last November).

After I see 199 on the scale, I'll break down my goals into smaller increments, with my overall goal being 150.

Right now, I'm doing various exercise DVDs - I love Jillian Michaels workouts!  Tough but very rewarding!  I like going to the occasional Zumba class.  I love power walking in the park or on the streets here in NYC.  I tried tonight the C25K app, but when I tried it last year for a week, the jogging really hurt my knee, so I don't want a repeat of that.

Looking forward to exploring this forum and getting to know everyone and cheer everyone on!


----------



## lovthesurf

Hi my name is Carol Lyn. I joined the board last year but I am only now really getting to read all the threads.  I may never catch up because every thread is more interesting than the one before!    I would LOVE to join in on this!  I started losing last summer when I hit my top weight of 272.  My starting weight for this journey is 222.   I still have a long way to go but I will get there.  I would like to lose about another 50 lbs but more than that is is my goal to do the 2015 Princess Half.  I only recently really started running but I am determined to make it....biggest issue will be the cost, I will make it happen though!  

Anyway, my current plan is better food choices and a combination of running days and cardio days which consist of hip hop abs, circuit workouts and kettle bell workouts.   

I look forward to meeting others!


----------



## dreamseeker9

*lovethesurf*, congrats on the 50-pound loss - that is so impressive!  Best of luck to you as you train for the Princess Half-Marathon.  I've attempted the C25K, but I just don't think I'm a runner - it tears my body up too much, and then I can't walk, much less work out.  I applaud those who can do it.  I'll stick to power walking and cardio dance for now.


----------



## lovthesurf

Thanks, it's frustrating at times because I seem to get stuck right where I am now but I am pushing through.  I have about another 50 left to get here I want to be. 

As far as running goes, I think I have lost my mind.  I was always that person who said if I am running call someone cause I am being chased, lol.  I am really starting to enjoy it now and I am DETERMINED to see those Princesses!  

I am rhythmically challenged so those 'dance' workouts don't work so well for me. Lol


----------



## maa

Subscribing! Just completed the first day of a 24-Day Challenge. Looking to get in better shape to run the Princess Half Marathon!


----------



## Angelhalo

I want to join in!  DH and I started our weightloss program this past June.  We are using MyFitnessPal to keep track of our calories and trying to be more active.  Since June, I have lost 36.6 pounds!


----------



## RoyalMom

I am so in.

I'm on a mission to lose around 70 lbs. over the next year or two. I am counting calories with the help of the myfitnesspal (newteapot74 if you want to join me there) and mapmywalk apps. I'm taking a "baby steps" approach, because I don't want to give up halfway through (as I am wont to do). 

I just decided I wanted to feel better, so I'm making it happen! 

Let's go!


----------



## maa

I am happy to report I'm down SEVEN pounds a week after starting the AdvoCare 24-Day Challenge. I am blogging our journey to better health on our family blog www.asikainens.blogspot.com.


----------



## mblondie0509

Hi there!  I have been lurking for several weeks but have finally registered and starting to post!  I am a Lifetime Weight Watchers member but have long ago been at my goal.  I am planning an October 2014 trip to WDW with DS8 and would like to shed about 50lbs before going.  I plan to lace on a pair of shoes and get back to walking.  I work on the 8th floor and love taking the stairs...just going to start adding a few more trips during my required breaks.  Looking forward to starting the November challenge and sharing in all of your successes!


----------



## jsmith654

I'm in! I'm hoping to shed some weight before our May 2014 trip. Down 8 pounds so far using MyFitnessPal. If you'd like to add me, I'm jsmith060504.


----------



## 115belladonna

I'm taking the WISH challenge!
My goal is to lose weight and be more toned. I'm not so concerned about the scale because muscle weighs more than fat. I want to be in a smaller jean size.

I'm going to drink more water, eat less processed foods, eat more vegetables, and exercise (Jillian Michaels weightloss DVD) in the mornings so nothing can get in the way of not exercising.


----------



## JillyBean1899

I'll go ahead and put by challenge goal on here.  May as well "officially" join the party.  

My first goal is to lose 30-35ish lbs (it's gonna depend on how I look and clothes fit at 125, I may keep going to 120).  I don't really have a time frame for this, since I'm going to be on various drug cocktails while trying to sort out this whole RA thing, and some of them will cause my weight to fluctuate.  But I definitely don't want to get over 160 (which I *NEVER* thought I would even have to worry about), and I'm pretty darn close to that right now.

My second goal is to get up to a half marathon distance with a 12 min/mile pace, preferably by the end of 2014.  I've signed up for the Expedition Everest Challenge in May 2014, so I have a concrete goal to work towards now.  Of course, this will depend on how my joints hold up, so it's flexible, too.

One of the biggest things I've learned from friends with chronic pain is to keep goals reasonable and be open to changing them as needed.  It's one thing to push yourself to get better, but you don't want to push yourself over the edge.


----------



## glaserjm

Hi all,
I'm glad I found this thread! I started on my weight loss journey in 2012 and have lost about 35 lbs. since that time. However I would like to lose about 25-30 more lbs. over the course of this year through both WW and exercise.

I was an athlete in high school and college, so competition has been a good way for me to push myself toward my goal. I've started running and my goal is to run in 6 races this year, including the Tower of Terror 10-Miler in October! It will be my second RunDisney event and I'm incredibly excited!


----------



## 115belladonna

I need to lose weight, too, and thought by joining a group  I would be more accountable.

I'm about 100 pounds overweight, maybe more. I'm trying to lose jean sizes before my October 2014 cruise with my mom.

I just got off the Magic last month and bought only 1 picture with my husband. I am so disgusted with myself how I allowed myself to get this big. My brother and I have the same waist size now. That is sad. Right now, I wear 20W plus size jeans. My goal is to wear size 4 petite jeans. I know I may not reach that size this October 2014 but I want to at least get into single digit size jeans.

My plan is to decrease my intake of processed foods (chips, candy, cookies, sodas, etc.) eat more fresh fruit and vegetables, eat more seafood, less pork and beef, less fast foods, etc. 

Today is my first day of starting this plan. I just did the Jillian Michaels 30 day challenge during my lunch time. It's 20 minutes/day for 30 days. I could barely do it, but I did what I could. I feel better already.


----------



## tksbaskets

115belladonna said:


> I need to lose weight, too, and thought by joining a group  I would be more accountable.
> 
> I'm about 100 pounds overweight, maybe more. I'm trying to lose jean sizes before my October 2014 cruise with my mom.
> 
> I just got off the Magic last month and bought only 1 picture with my husband. I am so disgusted with myself how I allowed myself to get this big. My brother and I have the same waist size now. That is sad. Right now, I wear 20W plus size jeans. My goal is to wear size 4 petite jeans. I know I may not reach that size this October 2014 but I want to at least get into single digit size jeans.
> 
> My plan is to decrease my intake of processed foods (chips, candy, cookies, sodas, etc.) eat more fresh fruit and vegetables, eat more seafood, less pork and beef, less fast foods, etc.
> 
> Today is my first day of starting this plan. I just did the Jillian Michaels 30 day challenge during my lunch time. It's 20 minutes/day for 30 days. I could barely do it, but I did what I could. I feel better already.



Hi,
Good for you for starting to eat well and move more.  As a lifetime Weight Watchers I'll caution you not to focus too much on the number on the scale or on the label of your jeans.

Healthy, sustainable, weight loss is 1-2 pounds a week.  Focus on the good things your doing (the Jillian challenge during lunch and eating less processed foods) and the weight loss will come.

TK


----------



## keahgirl8

tksbaskets said:


> Hi, Good for you for starting to eat well and move more.  As a lifetime Weight Watchers I'll caution you not to focus too much on the number on the scale or on the label of your jeans.  Healthy, sustainable, weight loss is 1-2 pounds a week.  Focus on the good things your doing (the Jillian challenge during lunch and eating less processed foods) and the weight loss will come.  TK



Congrats on being Lifetime!  How long have you been on maintenance?  I am still trying to figure out my goal weight.  Maintenance is tricky!


----------



## tksbaskets

keahgirl8 said:


> Congrats on being Lifetime!  How long have you been on maintenance?  I am still trying to figure out my goal weight.  Maintenance is tricky!



A long time but within that stretch I've had to get back on the wagon.  My advise is to ALWAYS attend meetings.  IF not every week, every couple.  As for the goal weight.  Set something livable and perhaps about 5 pounds more than you really want to be.  Gives you a bit of slack on those weeks you need it.

CONGRATS on maintenance.  I remember when I hit my goal.  Best accomplishment for sure


----------



## KaryCam

Update:
I have lost 50lbs since my last cruise in March 2013. I have another 60lbs to go. My next cruise is in 13 months.
I may not make my goal weight by then but I will be not only thinner but healthier by then. I will be in my family photos and will participate in the Castaway Cay 5K and get the t-shirt. Those are my goals.

Went to the doctor's last week and I had lost 31 lbs since I last saw him. My blood pressure was down and he took me off of my diuretic and I am still taking a low dose BP pill. He wants me to do all my labs and see him again in 6 months.


----------



## keahgirl8

tksbaskets said:


> A long time but within that stretch I've had to get back on the wagon.  My advise is to ALWAYS attend meetings.  IF not every week, every couple.  As for the goal weight.  Set something livable and perhaps about 5 pounds more than you really want to be.  Gives you a bit of slack on those weeks you need it.  CONGRATS on maintenance.  I remember when I hit my goal.  Best accomplishment for sure




I am actually an online member.  I'm not having trouble staying on track, just figuring out when I want to call it. lol


----------



## WannaBinPictures

Me me!!

I am on a mission this year!! I have had a lifelong battle with weight, I've probably lost a million pounds over the years, which means I've gained back a million and one! UGH!!

Back on track again lately, working out 5 days a week at the gym, elliptical, arc trainer, weights.  And I just started training for walking a half marathon in May.

My overall goal is to lose 80 pounds in 9 months, when we cruise on the Dream and also hit WDW.  It's ambitious, but I typically average 8 to 10 pounds a month when I am really on the ball.  So that's where I'm aiming, though really I am taking it week by week to look at the smaller, more obtainable picture.  Baby steps to get there! 
As my user name states, I want to be in pictures this trip!!! I always have an excuse to hide behind the camera, and it's time to be proud!

Thanks for this forum!


----------



## tksbaskets

WannaBinPictures said:


> Me me!!
> 
> I am on a mission this year!! I have had a lifelong batter with weight, I've probably lost a million pounds over the years, which means I've gained back a million and one! UGH!!
> 
> Back on track again lately, working out 5 days a week at the gym, elliptical, arc trainer, weights.  And I just started training for walking a half marathon in May.
> 
> My overall goal is to lose 80 pounds in 9 months, when we cruise on the Dream and also hit WDW.  It's ambitious, but I typically average 8 to 10 pounds a month when I am really on the ball.  So that's where I'm aiming, though really I am taking it week by week to look at the smaller, more obtainable picture.  Baby steps to get there!
> As my user name states, I want to be in pictures this trip!!! I always have an excuse to hide behind the camera, and it's time to be proud!
> 
> Thanks for this forum!


Sounds like a plan!  Anything you are able to get off will make you feel better and improve your health.

I hear you about the loosing and gaining.  If I had a dollar for every pound I'd be a rich woman.

Have a blast on your cruise!


----------



## dedesmith32

Hi everyone! I'm DeDe and I'm on a journey to lose weight. I would love to lose 40-50 pounds before my Disneyland Vacation in December 2014. Not sure its reasonable, but I'm going to try. I've currently lost 16 pounds since the first of the year. 

Help me stay on track!


----------



## Briarrose1306

Hello all!  Today was my first visit to the WISH boards looking for others who are doing Medifast.  I'm joining in here as well!  I've got about 100lbs to lose.  I'm at 237 right now, started at 250 3 weeks ago when I started Medifast.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Welcome everyone!!! 
Check out our monthly thread to catch up on the latest. 
Here is March's thread:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3241802

and someone will be putting up April's thread soon!


----------



## disneychik21

Hey everybody! I am new to the WISH board. I am going to Italy as a nanny in July. I will be visiting Disneyland Paris, on one of my weekends off. I started my journey 2 weeks ago at 204 pounds. I haven't weighed since I started because I used to have problems with being obsessive about the scale. I have a doctor appointment on Good Friday, a little over a month since I started, and it will serve as my first weigh in. I am working out 6-7 days a week and tracking my food on myfitnesspal. I think I am noticing a difference, but we shall see. 

My short term goal: lose 30 lbs by July 1st (4 months)
My long term goal: lose 74 lbs in a year

My goal weight: 130 lbs

WISH me luck!


----------



## myadventurebook

Hi everyone.

I've been on the WISH boards for a little less than a week so I thought I'd better say hi here before any more time passed!

I started at about 175 (174.8) lbs.  I've never weighed even close to that.  I am 5'1".  About 4 years ago I weighed 134, but due to a lot of big upsets I started emotional eating and indulged in a few too many adult beverages.  I've cut that stuff out now and so far I have lost about 6 lbs.  I weigh 168.9 right now.  

I've been on WW for almost a month now, and it's been a pretty easy transition so far.  My plan is to stick with that, but I'd also like to increase my exercise- I haven't been exercising much so far- and increase my fruit and veggie intake.  Otherwise I will stick to what I've been doing, which is staying within my WW points for the day.

My goal weight is 149 right now, but I'd like to get back to 134 eventually.  I just don't want to overwhelm myself.  I often quit eating healthy when I get overwhelmed or think the goal is too daunting.  I also don't have a goal date in mind.  I'm taking things slow and steady.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bocaj1431

Hi everyone. . Just found this thread and love it!  

I have a trip in June to DW and want to lose some weight, get healthy and fit before our trip.  Ultimately I want to lose 110 LBS.  I am using the Jillian Michaels program.  

I wish you all good luck and remember to focus on the positive accomplishments no matter how small and do not beat yourself up for "falling off the wagon."  It is okay, one day will not kill you!  Just get right back on track and do not let one incident snowball into guilt.  You can do it one day at a time!


----------



## KaryCam

KaryCam said:


> Update:
> I have lost 50lbs since my last cruise in March 2013. I have another 60lbs to go. My next cruise is in 13 months.
> I may not make my goal weight by then but I will be not only thinner but healthier by then. I will be in my family photos and will participate in the Castaway Cay 5K and get the t-shirt. Those are my goals.
> 
> Went to the doctor's last week and I had lost 31 lbs since I last saw him. My blood pressure was down and he took me off of my diuretic and I am still taking a low dose BP pill. He wants me to do all my labs and see him again in 6 months.




So, as of yesterday at my Weight Watchers meeting, I have lost 61 lbs. Getting closer to goal!  49 lbs to go.

My cruise is 11 months away.


----------



## tksbaskets

KaryCam said:


> So, as of yesterday at my Weight Watchers meeting, I have lost 61 lbs. Getting closer to goal!  49 lbs to go.
> 
> My cruise is 11 months away.



Great job!!


----------



## KaryCam

As of yesterday at my Weight Watchers meeting, I have lost 70 lbs.
40 lbs to go until goal.

Cruise is March 8. Even if I don't make goal by then, I will be much smaller than my last cruise which was at my heaviest.


----------



## JoshMom5

KaryCam said:


> As of yesterday at my Weight Watchers meeting, I have lost 70 lbs.
> 40 lbs to go until goal.
> 
> Cruise is March 8. Even if I don't make goal by then, I will be much smaller than my last cruise which was at my heaviest.



Great job!  You're an inspiration!


----------



## keahgirl8

KaryCam said:


> As of yesterday at my Weight Watchers meeting, I have lost 70 lbs. 40 lbs to go until goal.  Cruise is March 8. Even if I don't make goal by then, I will be much smaller than my last cruise which was at my heaviest.




Congrats!  That is amazing!  You won't believe how much easier travel is when you are smaller.


----------



## tksbaskets

KaryCam said:


> As of yesterday at my Weight Watchers meeting, I have lost 70 lbs.
> 40 lbs to go until goal.
> 
> Cruise is March 8. Even if I don't make goal by then, I will be much smaller than my last cruise which was at my heaviest.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## welshraz

Hi all,

Well, I went to WDW last year and although I found it all very accomodating for my pooh-sizedness, I would like to be smaller when we go again in December.  I am bigger than when we travelled last year due to an op and some heath issues, but I'm feeling good and ready to start!

I'm not sure what I would like to lose before my trip, maybe 70lbs which should be do-able due to my start weight. Sorry for being so vague! I have some mobility issues so exercising can be a problem, but I am walking a mile or so a day before work.  Just have to work on my diet now!

Good luck to everyone, and I'll post when I have an update or two!

x


----------



## keahgirl8

welshraz said:


> Hi all,  Well, I went to WDW last year and although I found it all very accomodating for my pooh-sizedness, I would like to be smaller when we go again in December.  I am bigger than when we travelled last year due to an op and some heath issues, but I'm feeling good and ready to start!  I'm not sure what I would like to lose before my trip, maybe 70lbs which should be do-able due to my start weight. Sorry for being so vague! I have some mobility issues so exercising can be a problem, but I am walking a mile or so a day before work.  Just have to work on my diet now!  Good luck to everyone, and I'll post when I have an update or two!  x



My suggestion is to just get started, do your best, and see how far you get by then.  Don't even put a number on it.  I did that when I first started, with the goal to see how far I could get by my Christmas vacation.  It totally took the pressure off!  I ended up losing nearly 100 pounds by that trip, but it was a pleasant surprise!  Make changes you can keep up for life.  Good luck and congratulations on this first big step!


----------



## nerderella

I am trying to get healthier and slim down a bit so I can have a healthier pregnancy (not pregnant yet, but trying!).

My goal is to be down 15 lb by our September Disney trip, and then down 30 (total) for my November Disney trip.  I'm planning on being more active on non-training days, and eating better when I'm busy.  I'm usually pretty good when I'm thinking about it, but when school picks up and I see the Chick-fil-A in the dining hall, that's where I gravitate.


----------



## keahgirl8

nerderella said:


> I am trying to get healthier and slim down a bit so I can have a healthier pregnancy (not pregnant yet, but trying!).  My goal is to be down 15 lb by our September Disney trip, and then down 30 (total) for my November Disney trip.  I'm planning on being more active on non-training days, and eating better when I'm busy.  I'm usually pretty good when I'm thinking about it, but when school picks up and I see the Chick-fil-A in the dining hall, that's where I gravitate.



Good for you!  Congrats on your new healthy start!


----------



## nerderella

keahgirl8 said:


> Good for you!  Congrats on your new healthy start!



Thanks!  I feel like it's an uphill battle because the weight just doesn't come off like it did when I was 20!  Who would have thought 14 years of desk jobs would sloooooooow down a metabolism so much?


----------



## keahgirl8

nerderella said:


> Thanks!  I feel like it's an uphill battle because the weight just doesn't come off like it did when I was 20!  Who would have thought 14 years of desk jobs would sloooooooow down a metabolism so much?


. 

It will come off!  Just don't put pressure on yourself for how long it takes!


----------



## nerderella

Pretty excited-- slight modification of diet alone (being more deliberate about eating more fruits/veggies, portion control junk food, one diet coke a day) and I'm down 5.2 lbs.  

Motivated to keep this train a'runnin!


----------



## keahgirl8

nerderella said:


> Pretty excited-- slight modification of diet alone (being more deliberate about eating more fruits/veggies, portion control junk food, one diet coke a day) and I'm down 5.2 lbs.
> 
> Motivated to keep this train a'runnin!



Congrats!  That is what is so great about the human body.  At the beginning when you need the motivation the most, the slightest change will get you results!  That gives you the push to keep going!


----------



## Ellie Badge

I'm excited to join the challenge too, so much good inspiration here!  I only have the last ten pounds to lose (now eight!) but it's by far the hardest!  Hoping to have it all off by our September trip


----------



## SarahDisney

I love that there's a group of Disney fans committed to getting healthy!

I've been trying to lose 25 pounds for over 10 years (since I was in high school). Over the years, I've gained at lost, and at my lowest point I was about 7 pounds away from my goal. As of about a year ago, I was about 30 pounds above goal.
I've started to move in the right direction, and with some lifestyle changes, I'm now down over 10 pounds from my highest weight, and 18 pounds above my goal.

To try and lose those 18 pounds, I'm learning to eat healthier (I grew up on junk food and whatever was convenient for my working mother to make, so it's been an adjustment), exercising more, and trying to be more conscious of what I eat and what I do. I'm also trying to become a runner, and a few weeks ago I registered for my race - the Princess Weekend 5K in February. I'm doing okay, but it's easy for me to fall into bad habits, and sometimes I need that extra push.

I'm joining this challenge to help give me that extra push. I'm hoping to be down another 10 pounds before my November 2014 trip, and I hope to reach my goal by the end of 2015.


----------



## mirandaperez10

Is it too late to join?
I would love to lose enough weight and get fit so I can atleast do the princess 10k

Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.


----------



## keahgirl8

mirandaperez10 said:


> Is it too late to join?
> I would love to lose enough weight and get fit so I can atleast do the princess 10k
> 
> Faith, Trust, and..PIXIE DUST.



It's never too late!  Welcome!


----------



## courtneybeth

I've decided to jump on board and join the challenge because I don't want to be a "fat girl" in my photos when I walk at graduation for  my MBA in Spring 2016. My goal is to get back down to a size 6 - so about 50 pounds - and I think I can do it.

Seems like there's a lot of great resources here and support. Not sure what I'm suppose to do, but I guess signing up is the first step?


----------



## OZMom

I'd like to join the challenge! My ultimate weight loss goal is about 100lbs. I read "The Fast metabolism Diet" by Hayley Pomeroy in June and have been following that program since. I lost 23lbs and my short term goal is 30 by our WDW trip in November. I've fallen off track the last few weeks, but I have buckled back down and look forward to continuing the journey to health


----------



## Elevationist

I'm in!  I just got back from my first trip in 5 years, and my energy and pain levels were horrible.  I couldn't fit on anything at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  It really made me confront my problem, and also made me realize that I truly want to feel better and be able to do so much more for my 35th birthday trip next year.

So starting tomorrow, the junk food is out and good food is in.  Portion control will become something in my life.  And I'm going to force myself to start with 20 minutes of walking, 3 times a week, and work up from there.

Current Weight;  360 lbs
First Goal:  250 lbs
Goal Date:  Dec. 1, 2015

Overall Goal:  180 lbs
Overall Goal Date:  Undetermined

Nervous, since I ALWAYS fail anytime I try.  Praying this time it sticks!


----------



## Bektasmic

Taking the challenge!  I'm going to start by:

replacing nighttime salty snacks with crunchy veggies
eating 5 servings of fruit/veg per day
minimum 4 8oz glasses of water per day
yoga 1-2 times per week (already doing this, so just keeping on track)
treadmill 2-3 times per week for at least 20 min/1 mile/100 calories (or walk in neighborhood)

Wanting to start with something realistic and work from there.  Excited to be on this journey with fellow Disney lovers!!!


----------



## welshraz

Hello!

Just a littel update on my progress.  I took me a few weeks to get into the swing of things, but I started on 26th August.  Since then I have lost 75lbs!!

My original target was 70lbs, but I have chosed to do a VLCD which means quick weight loss.  I am aiming for 100lbs before our trip (not long to go!).

As well as the diet, I am walking loads; between 3 and 5 miles a day broken up into 4 smaller walks.  I am also doing toning exercises when I remember!  I am suffering from Plantar Fasciitus at the moment which is causing me some terrible pain.  I hope to have it under control before December.

 I hope everyone else is doing well!

x


----------



## tksbaskets

Elevationist said:


> I'm in!  I just got back from my first trip in 5 years, and my energy and pain levels were horrible.  I couldn't fit on anything at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  It really made me confront my problem, and also made me realize that I truly want to feel better and be able to do so much more for my 35th birthday trip next year.
> 
> So starting tomorrow, the junk food is out and good food is in.  Portion control will become something in my life.  And I'm going to force myself to start with 20 minutes of walking, 3 times a week, and work up from there.
> 
> Current Weight;  360 lbs
> First Goal:  250 lbs
> Goal Date:  Dec. 1, 2015
> 
> Overall Goal:  180 lbs
> Overall Goal Date:  Undetermined
> 
> Nervous, since I ALWAYS fail anytime I try.  Praying this time it sticks!



I think every one of us has a moment we wake up and need to take control of our health.  Mine was on a recent plane trip where we were on a tiny, older plane and the seat belt BARELY clicked.

I must say one of the most important things I find for sustainable weight loss is reasonable goals, a solid plan, and lots of support.  And like you mentioned getting the junk out of your space.

I've joined Weight Watchers (again) and am going to the weekly meetings and tracking on my phone.  The expected weight loss is between 1-2 pounds a week or 52-100 pounds a year.  When you have more weight to loose you need to eat more than if you have less to loose.  Your healthy eating plan needs to work with LIFE.  If we are reading this next November 6 and we are both down 52 more pounds I think we'd be delighted.

I think your goal is a stretch but attainable. You may want to break it down a bit more.  One of my best friends and I are following WW together.  We set a goal for this Christmas.  At Christmas we'll reassess and set a goal for St. Patrick's Day.  Looking at the 'big picture' to me can be more defeating than motivating.

At WW we celebrate when we've lost 5 lbs (each interval), 5% of our body weight, 10%, and then 25, 50, 75, 100 (and increments of 25 lbs) lbs.  It's fun to have like-minded people celebrating your successes with you.

WAY TO GO for getting on the path to good health!


----------



## We Believe

After quite some time away from running due to injury, I am on the road to returning due to a good doctor.  I need to lose this weight I've gained and hope to run the 2016 WDW Half Marathon.


----------



## tksbaskets

We Believe said:


> After quite some time away from running due to injury, I am on the road to returning due to a good doctor.  I need to lose this weight I've gained and hope to run the 2016 WDW Half Marathon.



What a great goal!  I'm eyeing a DL 10K in my future.  2016 is my plan as well.


----------



## waffocopter

Despite me working in production and walking at least 4500 steps everyday, according to my Fitbit, I get pretty tired whenever I walk up hills or even up a flight of stairs briskly. I'm not entirely sure how many steps would be a good range to walk everyday to prepare for Disney, but I don't want to arrive and be too tired to do everything I want there. For now, I'll start aiming for at least, hmm, 6000 steps everyday? 

I'll have to make sure to hydrate myself more (I'm already always dehydrated) and eat more to make up for the calories lost. I actually probably need to gain a bit of weight.


----------



## zanzibar138

waffocopter said:


> Despite me working in production and walking at least 4500 steps everyday, according to my Fitbit, I get pretty tired whenever I walk up hills or even up a flight of stairs briskly. I'm not entirely sure how many steps would be a good range to walk everyday to prepare for Disney, but I don't want to arrive and be too tired to do everything I want there. For now, I'll start aiming for at least, hmm, 6000 steps everyday?
> 
> I'll have to make sure to hydrate myself more (I'm already always dehydrated) and eat more to make up for the calories lost. I actually probably need to gain a bit of weight.



The number that most people aim for is 10,000 steps. I haven't been to WDW, but I know at DLR we average around 20,000 steps a day, sometimes up to 30,000, and I think there is more walking involved at WDW. Generally the theme parks are pretty flat, so I wouldn't be too worried about that, but if you would like to improve your 'hill fitness', you could always try to do a hilly walk or stair climb a couple of times a week. Just walking 10,000 steps most days is not really enough to cause much weight loss, especially if you're not 'dieting' at the same time. But if you're concerned about your weight, it might be best to speak to your doctor or a nutritionist about how you can increase your fitness without losing weight.


----------



## pindecisive

It's so funny that this thread popped up, since the last time I posted in here must have been 2008.

Since that time I started on different meds, and have stayed around my size 6-10 range. After my last breakup I gained a bit of weight and recently re-started the Ab Challenge - which I recommend to everyone! I have never had daily exercise goals... and it really helped with my progress!

We're going to Maui right before DL in Oct and I've picked up the Ab, Butt, Thigh, Back, Arm, and Oblique challenges as my daily workout routine. The Wall challenge comes and goes.

I developed knee overuse issues right before the breakup so I now pick and choose which exercises I can do based on how bad they are on my knees. With that and PT I've been able to dance again without pain!!!

Currently I add apple cider vinegar to my water and hydrate like crazy. So far I've been pleased with how I feel as a result


----------



## CdnSquirrel

I am 48 years old, somewhat overweight man (I have been told I need to lose about 20 lbs. to be at a healthy weight for my age) who has recently quit smoking. I have been making healthier eating choices (with the help of a nutritionist at my local clinic), and been walking 3/4 times a week since late January. I have signed up for the Wine & Dine Half Marathon as well a few local races between now and then. My average walking pace is 14 minutes/mile and if I really push myself I can get that down to 13:25 minutes/mile. I have set myself a goal of finishing the Wine & Dine Race in under 3 hours.


----------



## rosysubmarine

I'm taking the W.I.S.H. challenge. I'm not going into details, but let's just say I need to lose a LOT of weight. I've been overweight my whole life due to lifestyle, thyroid issues, the list goes on and on. Just got back from Disney, and I'm ashamed to say that I had some trouble fitting into some very fun rides. As lame as it is, Disney is going to be my motivation for losing weight. I've tried everything else, so why not?

Going to use some virtual races to motivate myself and try to eat healthier-- even if it is healthy "frozen" meals because I'm pretty darn lazy when it comes to cooking! The thing I really need to work on is portion control... but let's do all this one step at a time!


----------



## lunarsongbird

Hello! I would love to join a community of uplifting Disney fans!!

A few years ago, I embarked on a journey to change my health. I wanted to prepare the best that I could for having a baby. I made big changes that year: 





And even after getting a diagnosis of only having a 1% chance of conceiving- I was blessed with an AWESOME pregnancy a year later: 





We planned for a home birth and it turned out to be the birth of our dreams: 





I've loved being a mom for the last year- despite the fact being a mom is serious business... lots of work.  






A lot has changed in the last three years regarding my thoughts on health. In 2013, I started the Metabolic Research Center which relied heavily on protein fortification with lots of added flavors, chemicals...and who knows what else. 





I eventually came across the GAPS diet, as it was supposed to help with my crohn's disease (diagnosed in 2012 via colonoscopy. Both of my parents have ulcerative colitis. Neither have their colons anymore) GAPS is a pretty restrictive temporary healing diet. It's super hard to maintain. I then found the Weston Price Foundation, which was a breath of fresh air- and that's pretty much what I ate throughout my pregnancy, but after having William- my other autoimmune condition flared up. My Hidradenitis suppurativa was so bad that it scared me- and that's when I found the Automimmune Paleo Diet. I've seen some good improvement, but I know there is SO much to learn about what doesn't agree with my body. 

I already know that I can't eat potatoes or tomatoes... and should limit my other nightshade consumption. I would eventually like to limit most of my wheat and grain related activity to be treats that are soaked and sprouted (ideally fermented) before consumption. Eating chocolate aggravates my anxiety. I'm not sure what combinations of food wreck havoc on my sleep. After Christmas, I would like to go back on AIP and really do the reintroduction periods properly. 

In the meantime, I want to eat mindfully. I'm also training to walk my first half marathon.... They Disney Avengers Half on November 14th! 

So I guess my current goal is: 
Average 30 minutes of physical activity a day.
Take 15 minutes of "me" time a day. 

And until the half marathon...I really need to be on AIP so that I can sleep restfully and that my body doesn't have to deal with combating inflammation. Over the holidays, I want to try to be intentional about making AIP treats and indulging only in other treats if they are SUPER SUPER amazing. 

Thanks for having me!!


----------



## IRLdisneyprincess

Hey all! I'm taking the initiative and am taking the W.I.S.H challenge!

I have been quite overweight most of my life, and while I have a positive outlook on life and have a lot of fun, there is a burning desire deep within me that badly wants to shed the weight and get healthy. In the past I have tried diets here and there but nothing that has stuck or has shown any progress. It has been a battle and a struggle for me my whole life. I am now in my mid-twenties and while my mood is normally bouncy and energetic, my body sure isn't! Often times I get aches and pains, as well as bouts of fatigue. I have foot problems and I generally feel like crap after I eat. So while fast food is super tasty, it's taking a toll on my health and body.

I have booked a cruise for September 17th of this year and I would LOVE to shed the weight and feel better. No more making excuses, just healthier choices. I'm starting slow, by giving up soda and junk food, and eating more vegetables and drinking more water. I'm learning and making up a lot of things as I go, but I'm gonna do this!! Some how, some way, lol. In the name of Disney... haha.

If anybody would like a buddy just let me know!  let's support and motivate each other!


----------



## wdw_nutz

IRLdisneyprincess said:


> Hey all! I'm taking the initiative and am taking the W.I.S.H challenge!
> 
> 
> If anybody would like a buddy just let me know!  let's support and motivate each other!



Good for you!  I'm a few years older at 33 but also am determined to get on and lose weight this year.  I have a WDW trip booked for 30th Nov and want to be 50 - 55 lbs lighter by then...  It seems impossible and it's only day one.

Happy to be a buddy!  How do you want to do that?!  I'm in Wales, UK by the way.   xx


----------



## sweetpeama

Ok now that I have read all 101 pages and am wondering how some of you are doing towards your goals ( updates please and that includes those of you from the 0? days). Now that is out of the way it's time to introduce myself 


43 ( 44 in late May) 
Married with a 12 year old DD and a 9 year old DD ( My special needs including Global Apraxia child) 
5'3" or more vertically challenged as my DH likes to tell me when I can't reach stuff which is most things not on the bottom shelf or the outer 1/3rd of the 2nd shelf of the above counter cupboards. 
Weight high enough that I am in the class 3 obesity range and let's just leave it at that for now and also say the number starts with a 3. 
Total weight to loose to be in the normal BMI range 242. Weight loss since starting back on trying to not eat everything in site and move a bit more 5.6 pounds. What I would like to loose actually is between 242 and 277 pounds. Time to do so realistically this is going to take years and fighting all the people who just tell me to have surgery. Hmm considering I already have problems with nutrient absorption this is not a wise decision for me not to mention I have had reactions to anasthesia in the past including extreme hypotension ( trust me those medical people don't like that because all they can do is basically keep you flat on your back except long enough to eat-allowed up at a 30 to 45 degree angle to prevent chocking for 20 minutes as there is not a drug they can give you) 
Not setting a date for things since I have tried that too many times in the past and my body doesn't seem to follow the I cut my calories by this much and am burning this much with exercise I should have lost this much weight rule. 
Plan has to be a lifestyle change not a diet and not counting calories. Making wiser choices but not completely eliminating any food with the exception of tomatoes since I have a severe allergy and like to breath. Some foods like ice cream will have to be a once in a while treat and not an every day one. Increasing physical activity even if it is just walking around my house for 10 minutes at one time. Increasing my water consumption which I must say I love my fruit infusion pitcher and my bottle. Now if I could just do something about those 2-3 sometimes 4 trips to the bathroom in the middle of the night so I can actually sleep for 7-8 straight hours I would be happy. 

Goal 1 to get down to what I weighed when we went on our Disney Trip back in January 2010 ( Celebrating my parents 60th birthdays and 40th anniversary family trip-wonders if they will decide a Disney Cruise sounds nice for their 50th and if they will take all of us with to celebrate. A girl can dream and have fantasy about some magic and wonder). Reward will be a $25 Disney Gift card Weight to Goal 22 pounds


----------

